# Reparando una fuente de PC AT  ATX.



## juanej

Lo que pasa es que tengo acá un pc que no prende y supongo que la fuente está quemada, pero no se si puede ser algo mas?
He pensado en colocarle la fuente de mi pc pero no es de marca y me da miedo que se queme también y se lleve algo con ella.

Alguna forma de saber si la fuente está quemada sin abrirla?


----------



## Guest

Para probar una fuente lo que debes hacer es:

1. Desconectar todos los conectores de la board y de las unidades.

2. Enciendes la fuente uniendo con un cable externo el cable verde con alguno de los cables negros. Esto le envía una señal de Power-ON a la fuente. En ese momento el ventilador empieza a moverse lo que indica que ya hay voltaje en la salida.

3. Si la fuente enciende mide el voltaje entre el cable negro (la tierra) y los demás cables, debe darte algo aproximado a esto:

negro – rojo: 5 voltios
negro – amarillo: 12 voltios
negro – azul: -12 voltios
negro – blanco: -5 voltios
negro – naranja: 3.3 voltios
negro – violeta: 5 voltios

4 Si la fuente no enciende es porque seguramente alguno de los diodos de rectificación se quemo o entro en corto, casi siempre es el de 5 voltios, y esto sucede porque le exiges a la fuente mas corriente de la que puede soportar.

Espero te sea de ayuda esta información

Fernando.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Yo le agregaría a la información que nos da Fernando, que es importante comprobar que los voltajes que entrega la fuente estén dentro de los rangos de operación *normales*. Según la especificación ATX versión 2.03 de intel, estos rangos son:


Para +5 Voltios ± 5 % o entre 4.75 voltios y 5.25 voltios
Para -5 voltios ± 10 % o entre - 5.5 voltios y -4.5 voltios
Para +12 voltios ± 5 % o entre 11.75 voltios y 12.25 voltios
Para -12 voltios ± 10 % o entre -13.2 voltios y -10.8 voltios
Para +3.3 voltios ± 4 % o entre 3.168 voltios y 3.432 voltios
Para +5 VSB ± 5 % o entre 4.75 voltios y 5.25 voltios


----------



## jose_g_j

Hola a todos, tengo una fuente de alimentacion de pc con un componente quemado mas no se que sea, no se si es varistor o resistencia de proteccion, es el componente que va despues del fusible y antes del puente rectificador, he tratado de ver en algun diagrama pero ninguno trae el valor o nomenclatura para poder comprarlo si es en forma de disco, si alguno sabe que tipo de componente es se los agradecere el modelo de la fuente es AF-B400E de EDGE SYSTEMS (ACTECK) de 400W o si me pueden decir donde enontrar un diagrama que lo traiga tambien me seria util 

Tengo varias fuentes y quiero a empezar a repararlas así que cualquier ayuda les agradecere, hasta pronto.

Hola, soy jose_g_l y doy respuesta a mi mismo, espero que le sirva a alguien mas, he investigado ya que me urgia, el componente es un NTC 5D9 y esta marcado en la tarjeta como RT1 y en otras esta como TR1 pero es lo mismo, suerte a todos, ojo no es un varistor es un termistor para la carga de los capacitores.


----------



## jualzo

Ademas de probar los voltajes de salida hay que comprobar si la fuente aguanta la carga, es decir el hecho de que la salida de oltage sea la correcta no implica que la fuente este buena pues esta maneja otro parametro que es la corriente, entonces, si los voltages son correctos, trata de hacer lo siguiente, solo conectas la fuente a la board, y esta arranca, trata de conectar un elemento a la vez, es decir, apagas y luego conectas el disco duro, si te funciona, conectas la unidad de cd o dvd, si no arranca es que definitivamente la fuente esta dañada, algo enrredado, espero sea de ayuda.


----------



## sertec_galvez

juanej dijo:
			
		

> Lo que pasa es que tengo acá un pc que no prende y supongo que la fuente está quemada, pero no se si puede ser algo mas?
> He pensado en colocarle la fuente de mi pc pero no es de marca y me da miedo que se queme también y se lleve algo con ella.
> 
> Alguna forma de saber si la fuente está quemada sin abrirla?



Segun la fuente tenes varias formas de saber, si es una atx desconecta todos los cables, de todos los componentes, por si alguno esta quemado, agarra el cable de alimentacion de motherboard y puentea con un cablecito los cables verde con cualquier negro, si enciende no es la fuente. Si la fuente es AT, y desconectaste todos los enchufes, y sigue si encender estara quemada.
Cualquier duda describime mas el problema, que hace el equipo, que haces vos, etc


----------



## chriztian

Hola, la fuente alimentacion de  una computadora que tengo no funciona bien, cuando presiono el boton de encendido se prende el led delantero de la Pc el de color verde, pero lo demas nada, osea, el dico duro, el cooloer del micro y de la PC no enciende,  el disco no da vueltas.

Es un problema con la fuente, porque cambie la fuente y la Pc funciona OK, como ya hemos dado de baja esa fuente, estaba pensndo en curiosear un poco, pero no se me ocurre que pueda estar fallando, ya que enciende una parte de la PC,El led verde, pero lo demas no enciende.
Gracias por su ayuda
Saludos
 Christian


----------



## maunix

chriztian dijo:
			
		

> Hola, la fuente alimentacion de  una computadora que tengo no funciona bien, cuando presiono el boton de encendido se prende el led delantero de la Pc el de color verde, pero lo demas nada, osea, el dico duro, el cooloer del micro y de la PC no enciende,  el disco no da vueltas.
> 
> Es un problema con la fuente, porque cambie la fuente y la Pc funciona OK, como ya hemos dado de baja esa fuente, estaba pensndo en curiosear un poco, pero no se me ocurre que pueda estar fallando, ya que enciende una parte de la PC,El led verde, pero lo demas no enciende.
> Gracias por su ayuda
> Saludos
> Christian



Como te imaginarás, pueden ser "muchas cosas".

Tal vez tu pc, tengo dañado el control de encendido mediante el control de ancho de pulsos que hacen las fuentes ATX.  

El que encienda un led, no dice mucho, porque tal vez ese led lo enciende la mother cuando se le envia la señal de "power" y puede que la alimentación la tome de la señal de PowerOK.

Puedes probar la fuente sin la pc, uniendo los cables para que se encienda (no recuerdo bien cuales eran pero en cualquier datasheet de fuentes ATX sale) .  Le tienes que conectar una carga, porque si no tienen carga en general no entregan tensión.  Una carga puede ser algún disco duro viejo que tengas por ahí.

Y el resto, bueno es usar tu osciloscopio o multímetro y ... medir.


Saludos


----------



## iojan

Hola. Este es mi primer mensaje en el foro. Espero me puedan ayudar y poder ayudar en lo que este a mi alcance.

Les cuento que hace un tiempo empece a informaciónrmarme de como reparar fuentes conmutadas de PC. Consegui unas cuantas fuentes AT y ATX rotas como para empezar a quemarme los dedos....
Una de las fuentes atx solo tenia quemado era el fusible y el NTC en la entrada.
Como no encontre ninguna cosa en corto (revise los transistores, mosfet y los diodos) reemplace lo que estaba quemado y la enchufe.
Por suerte no exploto nada... jeje 

La arranque poniendo el cable verde a masa y salio andando. Le conecte dos discos regidos como para ponerle una carga y todas las tensiones estan bien.

Lo que me preocupa es que cuando conecto el cable verde a masa se escucha un zumbido hasta que arranca. Ademas el transistor o el mosfet a la entrada calientan bastante....

Que puede llegar a ser? Si es comun que sea asi la conecto a la pc y la dejo andando un tiempo a ver que pasa...

Saludos a todos


----------



## skynetronics

Compañero, como lo menciono nuestro colega maunix tienes que en primer lugar puentear el cable verde (#PS-ON) Con cualquiera de los cables negros (GND) para que teoricamente la fuerte "parta" (Visiblemente habria que ver si su correspondiente ventilador gira...)

Nos pondremos en dos situaciones...

Si gira indica que tu fuente "parte" pero no quiere decir que ya con eso funcione bien, en ese caso tendrias que conectarle alguna carga (Disco duro, disquetera, CD-ROM, etc) o como lo hago yo conectarle una ampolleta de 12 V *40 W en un cable amarillo con su correspondiente tierra o masa.
Una vez hecho esto debes medir la tension "PG" (Power Good, corresponde al cable que generalmente es de color gris)

En ese caso mides el gris con referencia al negro y deberias tener aproximadamente 5V

Si tuvieras 5V tu fuente esta en buen estado...

Ahora si no parte ya deberias hacer las tipicas mediciones correspondientes a la etapa primaria de tu fuente (Fusible, diodos o puente rectificador segun corresponda, luego los transistores de conmutacion, diodos switching, etc)

Cabe destacar que la gran mayoria de las fallas en estas fuentes corresponden al primario, por lo que es lo mas probable que en los componentes que mencione este tu averia...

De todas formas te dejare unos links muy interesantes para que los revises...

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/fuentes_pc.htm

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/fuente-pc1.htm

Suerte y cualquier duda la consultas aqui mismo...

Saludos desde Chile...


----------



## juanfrancosorin

Hola:
yo tengo una fuente atx, la cual no prendia nada.
desolde los transistores que se encuentran en el disipador, y me di cuenta que era el sbl2040, que  son 2 diodos rapidos.
compre el diodo en una casa de electronica, lo solde en la placa y arranaco, pero no duro mucho tiempo.(menos de 5 minutos)
Luego hice lo de puentear el cable verde con un negro, pero no le puse ninguna carga y me daba voltajes un poco lejanos a los que deberia tener. Ahora prende unos segundos y se apaga. Sospecho que se quemo por calor ya que el ventilador casi ni se movia yla plca estaba bastante sucia.
Me recomiendan seguir con la reparacion?, que puede ser?


----------



## skynetronics

Los diodos SBL 2040 como tu dices son diodos rapidos o tecnicamente un "Schottky Barrier", el cual si fallo como lo estas indicando (ya que mencionas que la fuente partió solo un momento y se volvio a apagar), lo mas probable es que haya aparte de algun problema de temperatura, alguna resistencia y/o diodo switching del secundario con fugas, abierto, etc...

Como lo mencioné anteriormente debes estar completamente seguro del correcto funcionamiento de la etapa primaria, ya que cualquier componente de esa area que se encuentre con problemas va a acarrear problemas con el secundario (Incluidos los rectificadores duales o el transistor FET de conmutacion del secundario, asi como tambien el PWM, que es el responsable de la regulacion de los voltajes que provee la fuente)

La verdad es que el hecho de comentar si sigues con la reparacion o no, dependera de cada persona, basandose en su experiencia en la reparacion de estas fuentes, sin embargo, al menos yo te lo recomiendo, ya que yo me dedico a reparar estas fuentes y aunque han habido ocasiones en que he perdido dinero comprando componentes que no he sabido reemplazar bien o sencillamente cuando no se diagnosticar el problema, al menos me ha servido de experiencia, y eso sencillamente es algo que no puedes comprar con nada... 

Saludos de un colega chileno...


----------



## skynetronics

Hola iojan, la verdad es que es una buena iniciativa el querer informaciónrmarse sobre la reparacion de estas fuentes, pero tambien es necesario que cuentes con diagramas esquematicos de Fuentes de PC, ya que como en tu caso no has podido diagnosticar bien el problema, seria necesario que tengas el diagrama para discriminar los componentes involucrados en el area donde se encuentran los transistores MOSFET, ya que es probable que haya algun diodo switching o resistencia abierta o fuera de valor (Esto lo digo porque generalmente las Fuentes cuando parten despues de varios intentos o con sonidos raros, puede que tengan fallas en esa area, tambien puede ser que tengas algun condensador "seco" integramente se ven bien pero tendrias que ver su resistencia con un "ohmetro" si te marca algo raro lo desmontas y lo mides afuera...

Aqui te dejo el vinculo para descargar diagramas de fuentes y aunque cambian algunos componentes segun la marca, el posicionamiento de los componentes son practicamente los mismos...

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/download.htm

En la seccion "Documentos" hay un vinculo llamado "Fuentes de PC" bajalo es un PDF Con varios esquematicos...


Saludos


----------



## zata

Hola a todos los queridos amigos del  foro  tengo una dudua muy  grande y  un problema mucho  mas grande no  pueo  dar solucion  a dos fuentes que tengo  saben  cada ves que las enciendo  rebienta el  fusible  y  la verdad no  medoy  cuenta del  proble les pido  por favor si me pueden  dar alguna pista para poder encontrar  la solucion  a este problemita que tengo  y  esperando  una pronta respuesta me despido  de todos  y  gracias chauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## heli

Mira por este orden: los transistores de potencia del primario del transformador, el puente rectificador de la entrada, el condensador electrolítico gordo que está en paralelo con la entrada. Mide continuidad con un tester, si alguno de estos componentes está mal estará en cortocircuito...


----------



## k19

Buenas, soy nuevo en este foro y no se exactamente si es el sitio ideal pero tengo un problema de varias semanas que me tiene aburrido. Tengo un pc que se me reinicia tanto en windows como en el arranque del sistemas según le da la gana. He cambiado placa, micro, test memoria, test hd,bios etc etc etc he hecho lo imposible para ver de que puede ser y ya lo unico que me tiene mosca es la fuente de alimentacion si esta mal.

CPU 1.68 V
+2.5 V 2.69 V
+3.3 V 3.20 V
+5 V 4.27 V
+12 V 11.90 V .84 oscila
Puesta en espera +5 V 4.62 V oscila .60

¿¿puede ser que los reinicios inesperados sean por la fuente?? yo es que no tengo ni idea de esto.
AYUDA PLEASE!!

GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO


----------



## Guest

Puede ser ke definitivamente sea tu fuente de alimentación ATX, como observación los valores no deben estar por debajo de la tension, es decir, en la de 5V puedes tener de 5.00 ha 5.3V mas o menos pero nunca por debajo de la tension ke entrega, la tension de 2.5 esta bien y alo mejor dentro del parametro la de 3.3V con los 3.20 ke te marca; pero definitivamente las tensiones de 5 y 12 no estan bien. Te recomiendo ke la abras y revises si no tiene inflados o explotados los capacitores ya ke es de lo mas comun en las fuentes de PC, aunke aveces es mejor remplazar la fuente completa, dependiendo de la PC.

SALUDOS.


----------



## yukardo

Saludos

Tengo una fuente de alimentacion ATX  dañada, el problema que presentaba era que no encendia la pc. me gustaria ver si puedo arreglarla. Alguien me podria dar algunos consejos o algunas soluciones para repararla. gracias de antemano.


----------



## skynetronics

Hola compañero...

Te sugiero que comiences revisando estos links para que te interiorices mas del tema, ya que las fallas en las fuentes pueden ser multiples...

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/fuentes_pc.htm

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/fuente-pc1.htm

Al menos con estos links ya te podrias empezar a hacer la idea de lo que esta fallando, cualquier duda posteala otra vez y con gusto te ayudaremos...

Saludos desde Chile...


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

Por lo general estas fuentes se dañan por sobrecarga, internamente estas fuentes tienen un termistor conectado en serie antes del puente rectificador del tipo NTC, ademas en la parte del secundario de la fuente se dañan los diodos rectificadores de alta velocidad que por lo general vienen en encapsulado tipo TO-220 o como el de un transistor de potencia. Espero que te sea de ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

No lo dudes es la fuente, ya que la que viene por defecto con la pc a duras penas penas alcanza a dar 300 VA, y entonces cuando uno quiere actualizar la pc colocando una tarjeta de video mas "power" , mas discos duros y mas unidades de almacenamiento optico, esta empieza a apagarse por la proteccion de sobrecarga que tiene internamente,
yo te recomiendo que utilices una fuente "thermaltake" son las de mejor rendimiento para los computadores y ojala que venga con corrector de factor de potencia. chequea esta pagina:

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/product/Power/TR2power/w0101102/w0101102.asp


----------



## Nilfred

Si te exedes con el consumo la fuente "sale de regulación", noté ultimamente que estos fan de gabinetes con LEDs incorporados, titilan al salir de regulación o directamente no encienden.
La solución es reemplazar la fuente por una de mayor potencia, 520W, 600W o reemplazar el equipo por un Core 2 Duo que consume solo 150W, conservando la fuente


----------



## yukardo

Una pregunta tengo que desoladar los componentes q voy a probar? Gracias por su atensión


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

Si es necesario para poder verificar el valor de los diodos del puente rectificador y los otros componetes.

Pero  el diodo de salida de la fuente de 5 voltios puedes hacer una prueba preliminar para descartar alguna falla.

Saludos


----------



## skynetronics

yukardo dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta tengo que desoladar los componentes q voy a probar? Gracias por su atensión



Asi es, debes probarlos fuera del circuito, ya que si estan soldados a la placa, las mediciones pueden ser erróneas por las resistencias de los demas componentes que se interconectan a los transistores o a los otros dispositivos que estes probando...

Saludos...


----------



## hards

Wenas!
Hace 3 meses se me rompió la fuente de alimentación y la cambie, y hace una semana dejo de funcionar, bueno funciona cuando quiere pero falla bastante! Entonces me compré una de nueva, pero tengo la que no funciona nueva porque hace poco que la compre como he dicho unos 3 meses. Quería saber si hay algun modo de arreglarla yo, porque antes mi exvecino las arreglaba él, si se puede y hay algun tutorial o me quereis dar consejos de que mire eso o cambie lo otro os lo agradecería( no entiendo de electrónica ) así que si es muy díficil de arreglar o algo me lo decis y ya lo dejo, pero me fastidia bastante porque a ver si me tengo que estar comprando fuentes de poder cada 3 meses, supongo que algo falla en mi placa base!

El modelo de la fuente de alimentación es: LC-B350ATX
Si entendeis del tema ya sabeis!

Gracias


----------



## JV

consulta estos articulos:

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/fuentes_pc.htm
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/fuente-pc1.htm

El problema puede ser de la mother, pero es mas probable que sea de la alimentacion de red, que tal es la tension ahi?

Saludos..


----------



## xiober

Tengo comocimientos basicos de electronica, tengo una fuente ATX de PC que intento reparar, detecte realizando las pruebas basicas un transistor 2SC4242 en la etapa primaria que estaba dañado, lo reemplaze por uno nuevo pero este se daño tambien, que puede estar pasando? es necesario sacar los componentes del circuito para poder medirlos? tambien he notado que no hay corriente en el segundario, podria ser por el transistor dañado. GRACIAS espero que me ayuden


----------



## skynetronics

Hola xiober:

Es probable que tengas el puente rectificador en mal estado, revisalo con el tester...

Para hacer pruebas con semiconductores, debes probarlos fuera del circuito, debido a que puede haber otro componente que te haga "creer" que está en buen estado...

Puede que en el secundario haya un rectificador dual que esté malo, tienen una resistencia interna del orden de los 150 ohms...

Busca en google mas información acerca de los metodos de reparacion de fuentes ATX...

Saludos


----------



## norikatzu

Amigo si se te volvio a quemar el transistor que mencionas, entonces remplazalo, verifica los diodos de entrada y tambien verifica el transistor C945 que esta casi junto o mas cercano al transistor 2SC4242...


----------



## elfutre2

Hola compañeros, como están ? La hago corta, alguien sabe como reparar fuentes de pc ? Busqué en Internet y sale muy poco.... serían tan amables de ayudarme ? Muchas gracias desde ya, SALUDOS.... suerte.


----------



## jona

Hola compañero, hay un par de planos eléctricos dando vuelta en la Internet, pero no mucho, puesto que no es negocio reparar fuentes de pc, gastas mas en repararlas que  adquirir una nueva, además que nunca quedan tan bien como una nueva.
Si sos de Argentina la editorial HASA tiene en venta si no me equivoco una edición de cómo reparar fuentes de PC.
Saludos.


----------



## JV

Hola elfutre2, como bien dice jona, muy pocas veces se justifica la reparacion de una fuente de PC, pero si estas interesado mira estas notas:

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/fuentes_pc.htm
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/fuente-pc1.htm

Y si no, el libro que recomienda jona:

http://www.hasa.com.ar/textos.php?cod=HA0273

Saludos..


----------



## elfutre2

Muchas gracias, creo que es lo que necesito.....espero que me sirva, y les cuento que si conviene repararlas, ya que es de un ciber muy grande y no conviene comprar nuevas.


----------



## hector 13

Que tal, quisiera apoyar un poco con éste tema, yo he reparado algunas fuentes y lo mas economico es el canbio de filtros que fisicamente se ven inflamados, o que si se tiene a la mano un capacímetro se mida la capacidad, ya que si algun transistor esta en corto es muy dificil conseguirlos en el mercado


----------



## raynel

Saludos, desde hace poco la computadora se me apagaba sola, entonces tenía que desenchufarla esperar un tanto y volverla a enchufar, y volvía a encender, pero al rato se volvía a apagar. Entonces cambié la fuente y no me ha dado problemas. Pero me gustaría echarle mano a la fuente ya que no se ha estropeado del todo y no se donde comenzar, no tengo idea si es un condensador o transistor, ¿Cuál podría ser el componente que se dañe más?, esta fuente me resultó buena son las que acompañan a los case Foxconn Diabolic. Gracias por cualquier ayuda.


----------



## zopilote

Si enciende  sin carga, cambia sus condensadores (deben estar hinchados).


----------



## esneyder

revisa la corriente windows xp tiene una protexion contra flujos incorrectos y se apaga puede ser ese el motivo


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Primero que todo cambia el ventilador.


La fuente de computadora de apagan cuando se sobre calientan.
Espero que sea eso lo que falla. 

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## mapache

Estoy con el aficionado, si no sopla, al rato de funcionar se apaga. 
Suerte!


----------



## ezep

hola seniores del foro. necesito si alguien me puede pasar el circuito de una fuente atx 430w  (o  alguna pagina donde pueda conseguirlo)  la pregunta del millón ¿se puede reparar ?. 

desde ya, muchas gracias por la colaboracion.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si se puede reparar, si tienes los repuestos y la información técnica de la fuente.
Te pregunto, ¿Confiarías en una fuente reparada o en una fuente nueva?.

Es mejor que consigas una fuente nueva y de más potencia.

Chao. 

elaficionado.


----------



## capitanp

totalmente de acuerdo

si la fuente fallo es por algo y no conviene arriesgar miles de pesos en hardware por una fuente nueva de 20U$S como minimo

La fuente es una parte vital de tu PC, si esta falla puede comprometer a todo lo que este conectado a ella


----------



## JRWolf

Hola, yo me dedico a lo de la electronica como hobby ya no trabajo de esto, pero tb como mencionan antes para una PC conviene comprar una fuente nueva.

Y con respecto a arreglarla se puede pero pueden ser varias cosas el ic q controla la osc los diodo raps, trans o fets, y caps elects, lo demas pocas veces se rompe.
El circuito de una fuente es dificil de conseguir ya q cada fabricante hace la suya y mas q nada las chinas economicas son todas distintas, pero la base es la misma. fijate el datasheet del IC y guiate desde ahi.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## skynetronics

Como ha dicho la mayoría de los colegas las fuentes ATX se pueden reparar, sin embargo, en estos días las fuentes de PC -a mi juicio- son desechables, por esto lo ideal sería comprar una fuente nueva.

De todas maneras, te dejo una información que podría interesarte:

En la página de la comunidad de electrónicos hay unos pdf con esquemas de varias fuentes, tal vez no esté tu modelo, pero básicamente son todas iguales.

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/download.htm

En la sección "Documentos" sale un tema que se llama "Fuentes de PC." Descárgalo

Saludos.


----------



## Psyco83

Agrego mi comentario, espero esté correcto en este post porque estuve revisando el foro y este se acerca a mi duda, hasta ahora no he tenido problemas con mi pc pero hace dos dias recien me doy cuenta que los +12v y -12v de mi fuente (Codegen 200XA 500W) varian demasiado desde los 5v hasta los 13.59v claro que estos valores son medidos con 2 programas de monitoreo e información como el Everest y el SpeedFan4.33, me tiene preocupado... lo que voy a hacer es conseguir un multímetro que me permita verificar estas variaciones. Si en verdad suceden, que podría revisar en mi fuente? Yo sé que esta marca en particular no es ni buena, pero yo he tenido otras de la misma marca y jamás me han dado problemas. Añado la configuración de mi pc:
AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2600+
ECS 761GX-M754
DIMM1: A-Data (512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
Floppy
2 dispositivos ópticos - Dvd Rw y Cd Rom
2 discos duros - Ide Hitachi UltraAta133 80Gb y Sata Samsung 400Gb
Ningún dispositivo USB conectado
Ninguna tarjeta gráfica ni PCI.

Además agrego una imagen para que puedan observar las variaciones, los voltajes varían independientemente de la carga del microprocesador. Gracias de antemano.

Saludos.


----------



## filo2700

Hola a todos...
Les comento que recientemente he comprado una fuente de alimentación nueva para mi PC de 520 W (eso dice) y luego de instalar un software de testeo gral (Everest Ultimate Edition) compruebo que los voltajes  negativos de la placa madre (-5 v y -12 v) estan muy por debajo de lo permitido, aun asi el sistema funciona perfectamente.
Explico:  en donde debería decir -5 v la medicion reflejada es de -3,8 v y en donde dice -12 v la medicion reflejada por el software es de 9,4 v, Esta medicion la toma en base a un sensor integrado en la misma placa madre, que en este momento no me acuerdo la característica.
Luego de leer con preocupacion , me decidí a medir la fuente de alimentacion y todos los valores positivos tienen un valor superior en +o- 3%, mientras que los negativos, lease -5 y -12, estan por debajo de ese valor, acusando el polímetro una medición de -4v y -11v respectivamente.
Quisiera saber si de alguna manera se puede solucionar el problema ya que la fuente en cuestion me ha costado unos buenos pesitos, y no tengo la posibilidad de erogar otros buenos pesitos para comprar otra...
Si alguien me da una manito se lo agradecería.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Las fuentes de PC no se compran a ojo, tenés que buscar en los manuales y hojas de datos los consumos de cada componente de la pc.
Si la corriente que demanda está dentro de los valores que puede manejar la fuente, entonces andá a quejarte al que te la vendió.


----------



## Eduardo

Creeria que no tiene solucion. Las fuentes solamente controlan la tension de una rama (generalmente la de +5V) y el resto sale lo que sale por la relacion de espiras del transformador.
De cualquier manera no te preocupes, desde hace años ninguna mother usa los -5V , seria mala suerte que justo la tuya si.  Los -12V, solamente se usan para la salida RS232 y tolera bastante error.

La fuente lo tiene porque el bus ISA especificaba un pin con -5V (12,5,-5 y -12)  , pero el PCI ya no   (12,5,3.3 y -12)  . Son absurdos como tantos otros de la industria de las PC.


----------



## tiopepe123

Confirmo a eduardo, en principio no deberia darte problemas, la rama negativa hoy en dia a penas se usa y no es critica.

La unica forma de solucionarlo es tocando el bobinado, seguramente el fabricante preficio no añadir esa media espira que falta para no pasarse. Estamos hablando de media espira o menos.


----------



## JV

Coincido con lo expresado por _Eduardo_ pero mas que nada con lo de Francisco Galarza, si la fuente es nueva y consideras que no esta como corresponde, vas a reclamar la garantia o vez de que la cambien por otra marca.


Saludos..


----------



## filo2700

Agradezco a todos los que aclararon esta pequeña duda que tenía.
Definitivamente me voy a quedar con esta fuente, hasta tanto y en cuanto vea que la PC funcione perfectamente, no hare cambios al respecto.
De todas maneras es una fuente que coloqué por las dudas, ya que el gabinete que compré también nuevo junto con la fuente en cuestión es nuevo y venía con una fuente de 450 Watts, pero como le habia puesto una nueva placa de video AGP, creí necesario aliviar el trabajo de la misma, holgando un poco el consumo con esta fuente de mas poder.
les comento que no tengo nada mas que un HDD, una lectorta de DVD, una regrabadora de DVD, un floppy. y un ventilador extra, en cuanto al procesador no es gran cosa, sino quew se trata de un AMD Athlon XP 2000+ y solamente 512Mb RAM DDR, es una PC para uso hogareño y nada más.
De nuevo les agradezco la atención, y quedo atento a los comentarios que puedan aparecer.
Agradecido mil....
Marcelo Maciel.


----------



## JRWolf

Hola, concuerdo enparte con las respuestas anteriores y enotrs disiento, primero si no se usan mucho esos valores, estan mas q nada por norma, pero no son solo vueltas, dependiendo del circuito de la fuente desde las salidas -5V y -12V (asi como de +5 y +12V, los 3,3 por lo gral no) viene un sistema de realimentacion (feedback) q regula la salida dependiendo del consumo (no se como explicarme tenes q ver fuentes PWM), si estos varian mucho te puede modificar los otros valores, los q realmente importan. Otros modelos solo sensan una relacion con los +5V si es de este modelo no daria problemas.

Por otro lado vos medis con el teste (multimetro) -4V te indica -3,8V maso lo mismo, pero medis -11V (q esta dentro del margen de los 10%) y te muestra la mother -9.4V (22% por debajo del ideal, y 15% con la mother) , no tendras problemas en la mother q marca mal los valores, y en ralidad esta todo OK, pueden estromearce los sensores.
Proba poner la otra fuente q tenes y fijate los valores q te da comparalos con el tester.

Yo te diria q si todabia esta en garantia la lleves al q te la vendio (como te dicen anteriormente)

Si queres meter mano sin modificar las vueltas dependiendo del circuito variando unas resistencias modificas los valores de salida. Pero cuidado q podes modificar los otros valores de salida.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## filo2700

JRWolf dijo:
			
		

> Hola, concuerdo enparte con las respuestas anteriores y enotrs disiento, primero si no se usan mucho esos valores, estan mas q nada por norma, pero no son solo vueltas, dependiendo del circuito de la fuente desde las salidas -5V y -12V (asi como de +5 y +12V, los 3,3 por lo gral no) viene un sistema de realimentacion (feedback) q regula la salida dependiendo del consumo (no se como explicarme tenes q ver fuentes PWM), si estos varian mucho te puede modificar los otros valores, los q realmente importan. Otros modelos solo sensan una relacion con los +5V si es de este modelo no daria problemas.
> 
> Por otro lado vos medis con el teste (multimetro) -4V te indica -3,8V maso lo mismo, pero medis -11V (q esta dentro del margen de los 10%) y te muestra la mother -9.4V (22% por debajo del ideal, y 15% con la mother) , no tendras problemas en la mother q marca mal los valores, y en ralidad esta todo OK, pueden estromearce los sensores.
> Proba poner la otra fuente q tenes y fijate los valores q te da comparalos con el tester.
> 
> Yo te diria q si todabia esta en garantia la lleves al q te la vendio (como te dicen anteriormente)
> 
> Si queres meter mano sin modificar las vueltas dependiendo del circuito variando unas resistencias modificas los valores de salida. Pero cuidado q podes modificar los otros valores de salida.
> 
> SAlu2 a to2.



Bueno....como dije anteriormente...no me está dando problemas el sistema en Gral. y no se nota ninguna anomalía en el funcionamiento, por eso repito hasta que no haga BUMMM la fuente no me hago problemas...ya me paso con una de 450 que compre en un negocio de 2ª...explotó y me pegué un sogaca que ni les cuento....
Por ahora todo funciona OK pero me llamó la atención esos valores tan inusuales....
Nuevamente Gracias a todos por aclararme las dudas...


----------



## elcazador

Hola a todos, me estoy iniciando en la electronica de abajo, muy de abajo y quería consultarles porque quiero reparar una fuente de pc At.

Ya me bajé una guia descriptiva que me indica ver el fusible, probar los diodos, etc, etc.
Los diodos, es muy facil probarlos porque para un lado permiten corriente pero para el otro no.

El problema que tengo es cuando quiero verificar los transistores y aqui vienen las preguntas:

1.-) Hay varios modelos, uno de ellos es el C4161 M 5F4 pero no tengo idea si es PNP o NPN y donde estan ubicadas la base, el colector y el emisor. Como puedo hacer?
No me malentiendan, no les pido un manual para medir los transistores , ese lo tengo, lo que quiero saber es como darse cuenta cuando por ej, un transistor no conduce porque esta roto o porque estoy intentando ir en contra?
Si supiera (mediante un manual o tabla) donde estan ubicadas las partes ahí ya me aseguro si anda o no. 

2.-) Hay alguna tabla de transistores para con el codigo identificar si es pnp o npn? o que indique que resistencias debe registrar el polimetro (para saber si la medida on el ohmetro es correcta o no)?

3.-) Según su experiencia, cuales son los problemas habituales de los transistores? Que entren en cortocircuito (0 Ohm de resistencia) o que se abran y directamente no conduzcan, o ambas?

Gracias


----------



## JV

Hay que mirar la hoja de datos o datasheet. En el foro esta un enlace para buscar, sino en google se pone el codigo y la palabra datasheet (muchas veces no hace falta)

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=C4161&btnG=Buscar+con+Google&meta=

Te recomiendo que leas:

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/fuentes_pc.htm
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/fuente-pc1.htm
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/trucos.htm

Saludos..


----------



## elcazador

Ok, gracias.


----------



## kavan

Hola, un saludo a todos.

Soy nuevo y he visto que quizás en este foro podáis darme algo de ayuda con mi problema. Lo primero es que he buscado por este tema y no lo he encontrado en los mensajes antiguos. Pero si está el mensaje por ahí escondido, por favor mandadme el enlace y lo leeré...

Bueno, os cuento  mi problema.

Quiero hacerme una fuente de alimentación para laboratorio con una ATX de 350W que compré. Ya tenía una con una fuente AT y ahora que se me ha roto he tenido que hacerme una nueva. La compré el viernes y he estado todo el fin de semana haciendo pruebas. Como leí en varias páginas, las fuentes ATX no arrancan si no hay carga. Yo he metido una resistencia de 10 ohm entre un cable de 5V y otro de GND. El cable verde lo tengo a un interruptor con GND para poder arrancar y parar la fuente. Adicionalmente he puesto un led con una R de 330 al cable gris para poder ver si está activa o no. Bien, el caso es que no me arranca la fuente. 

Sí que conseguí que en un momento dado me arrancase y funcionase correctamente, pude medir las tensiones y demás, el led se encendía.... Pero cuando la apagué, la cambié de habitación para conectarla en el "laboratorio" y enchufarla a unos PCBs que estoy desarrollando ya no se arrancó más. Lo único que hace es activar el ventilador y apagarlo inmediatamente. Eso sí, si enchufo un led (sin R conectada) a otra alimentación de 5V, el supuesto arranque dura un par de segundos, pero al cabo la fuente se apaga.

He comprobado que en el cable verde tengo 4,97 antes de arrancar, y en el morado hay 5V en StandBy. No tiene cable marrón para sensor de corriente.

He desconectado todos los cables de las bornas y los he vuelto a colocar (por si había algún problema en la soldadura) pero nada, no doy con la solución.

¿Alguien me podía indicar qué puedo probar? Supongo que la fuente funciona bien porque saca esas alimentaciones previas al arranque. No se si será porque tengo algo mal conectado, no descargo bien algún condensador....

Pues nada, cualquier ayuda será bien recibida!

Un saludo y gracias.

Alberto


----------



## lebru

Revisa como has instalado la fuente al cambiarla de habitacion. Lo que comentas es un claro sintoma de cortocircuito, es lo que hacen las fuentes de ordenador, se autoprotegen cuando hay un corto.

Desonecta todo y prueba solamente haciendo un puente entre uno de los cables negros y el verde, ( de memoria no me acuerdo bien si era en verde con el negro ) por si acaso busca información en la red  que confirme que es el negro y el verde.

Si la fuente esta bien solo con eso debe arrancar.


----------



## kavan

Hola Lebru, gracias por la ayuda.

Pues la instalación en la otra habitación fue de lo más sencilla: desconectar el cable del enchufe de pared, llevarme la fuente y enchufarla en una regleta. Pero el tema es que cuando volvía a conectarla donde estuve soldando, no volvió a funcionar.

Si, la cosa parece que es un corto, pero no se dónde puede estar. La fuente es nueva y ha llegado a funcionar. He desatornillado el PCB del chásis y lo he repasado pero no encuentro nada que pueda hacer corto ¿algún componente roto?

He probado a unir directamente el verde (sí, es el verde con el negro) conservando la resistencia de 10 ohm pero nada, el mismo resultado.

He desconectado también los cables de las bornas y los he cortado para que entre ellos tampoco haya problema.

¿Alguna idea más? No se si será de ayuda, pero tengo una cámara a mano, si alguna foto ayuda....

Gracias!

Alberto


----------



## zopilote

Coloca un multimetro a sus salida luego alimentalo a la Red, si por un rato sale voltaje luego se corta, el problema es que tienes los filtros (condensadores arriba de los 470uF) de la fuente secos.


----------



## legolas

Hola gente, hace unos dias repare el pc de un familiar, resulto que la fuente era el fallo, y como tenian prisa por usar el PC decidi comprar una nueva fuente e instalarsela y funciono.

Pero ahora lo que quiero hacer es reparar la fuente dañada, me interesa ya este tipo de fuentes entregan grandes cargas capaces de encender incluso el estereo de un auto.

Segun mi familiar, no existio ningun olor a quemado, ni ningun apagon, simplemente despues de un dia de uso normal la fuente ya no encendio, yo la abri y a simple vista no veo nada fuera de su lugar, ni quemado, los capacitores se encuentran bien (uno parece estar ligeramente inchado, pero casi nada, no creo que sea el problema), ya cheque los diodos de entrada y todos se encuentran bien, el fusible esta cerrado (conduce).

Sin embargo cuando hago un puente entre el cable verde y uno negro la fuente no enciende, solo se escucha un pequeño "click" (como si de un relevador se tratara) y no entrega ningun voltaje, pero aun sin entregar voltajes uno de los 2 disipadores que tiene la placa se calienta (sin conectarle ninguna carga). 

Aun soy muy novato en la electronica, necesito que me orienten a encontrar el fallo con las pistas que les he dado, muchas gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote

Uno de los diodos rectificadores esta mal , desuelda todos y comienza a medirlo fuera. Y reemplaza el condenzador hinchado.


----------



## legolas

Hola, gracias por reponder, he vuelto a checar todos los diodos rectificadores con el tester e insisto en que funcionan correctamente, sin embargo parece que he dado con bola, o casi, ya que midiendo con el tester continuidad entre un cable rojo y uno negro (12v y tierra) me mide 0 de resistencia, total continuidad, corto circuito o como lo llamen, cosa que segun mis conocimientos de electronica no debe de suceder, y eso puede explicar que se caliente bastante uno de los disipadores de calor de la fuente (el que tenga el regulador de 12, o su transistor de carga, la verdad no se como funcionan).

Tambien me he dado cuenta de que al encender la fuente con el puente colocado aparecen picos de voltaje entre el cable amarillo y tierra.

Pues segun mis conocimientos y mi razon parece que todo apunta hacia un cortocircuito entre el cable rojo y tierra, quiza por algun componente dañado que ignoro como puedo identificarlo, un cortocircuito tambien puede explicar el porque el ventilador de la fuente no gire al encenderla y el porque los picos de voltajes en +5v y su rapida caida de tension, ahora la pregunta es como puedo identificar de donde proviene el cortocircuito?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ricardodeni

hola, como te dijo zopilote , tenes en corto uno de los diodos en el secundario, es un diodo doble con encapsulado TO220 (misma forma que los transistores del primario que estan en el disipador), este diodo esta en el disipador del secundario y para medirdo tenes que desoldarlo (te aclaro de nuevo es igual a un transistor y tiene 3 patas) ,probablemente sea un SBL2040 o 1640 o tambien puede ser 1040.

saludos,ricardo


----------



## legolas

Gracias por responder, eso parece logico, de hecho he notado en el disipador del secundario un par de diodos soldados entre si en dos de sus terminales, mientras las otras dos van a la placa.

Es probable que esos sean los diodos dañados?, lo que pasa es que es dificil identificar la numeracion de los encapsulados, mas que nada por su ubicacion, espero sus respuestas.

PD: El disipador que se calienta es el primario.

Gracias.


----------



## ricardodeni

para identificar la numeracion primero tenes que limpiar la fuente, pasale un pincel, y con respecto a los diodos NO son los que vos decis, es uno de los que estan al costado de los diodos a los que vos te referis que tiene forma de transistor y tres patas,no se cual de los tres que estan ahi sera, si no lo podes identificar limpia la fuente y volve a poner una foto como esa y te digo cual es, pero medi los 3 " transistores " que estan en ese disipador. 

saludos.


----------



## legolas

Hola, de nuevo yo, ya he revisado las numeraciones de los transistores, el primero es un KA7805 (Regulador +5V?), el segundo son los diodos que aparecen en la imagen, el tercero es un 1545CT y el cuarto un 1545CT tambien. Alguna sugerencia?, voy por buen camino?.

Gracias.


----------



## ricardodeni

hola , vas por buen camino, efectivamente el KA7805 es un regulador de 5 volt ,
el 1545CT es el diodo con forma de transistor del que te hablaba

uno de los 1545CT seguro esta en corto asi que medilos con el tester (tenes que desoldarlos para medirlos) y fijate que NO este en corto ninguna de las patas de los extremos con respecto de la del medio o sino cambia los dos directamente y no te olvides de cambiar tambien el capacitor que esta hinchado, seguro que con eso ya sale funcionando la fuente.

comenta los resultados 
saludos,ricardo.


----------



## legolas

Gracias por responder, en ese caso entonces intentaré conseguir el par de componentes en la semana (tengo que viajar lejos a las casas de electronica), los reemplazaré juntos con los capacitores inchados (son 2, uno casi no parece inchado pero igual lo cambio), y luego posteo con lo que resulte.

Muchas gracias.

Edito:------------------------------------------------------

He sacado los dos 1545ct, efectivamente uno de ellos se encuentra en corto, mientras que el otro esta sano, resulto ser el ultimo transistor de la derecha que se muestra en la foto.

Pero tengo una duda, en caso de no conseguir otro 1545ct por mi ciudad, existen otros transistores "sustitutos" que tengan la misma configuracion y caracteristicas que puedan servirme?.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## legolas

Hola, he ido a las tiendas de electronica en mi ciudad y no logré conseguir el transistor (PBYR1545CT), lo que me desalienta un poco, para ser sincero tampoco creo poder encontrar su substituto SOT78 debido a su poca demanda. Me pregunto si puedo reparar la fuente colocando 2 diodos normales, no tengo idea de cuanta corriente ni de que tipo, pero el caso es recrear el encapsulado con diodos comunes y corrientes. 

Espero puedan ayudarme, gracias.


----------



## ricardodeni

hola los diodos no los podes reemplazar por dos diodos comunes porque el tipo de diodo que usa una fuente conmutada son de alta frecuencia.
fijate si podes conseguir este diodo que es mas comun MUR1630 y te sirve perfectamente para poner en tu fuente, si no lo conseguis avisa que busco mas reemplazos.

saludos ,ricardo.


----------



## mcrven

legolas, visita la página de AG Electrónica. Es de Mexico, es tienda online y te pueden enviar los componentes.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## legolas

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> legolas, visita la página de AG Electrónica. Es de Mexico, es tienda online y te pueden enviar los componentes.
> 
> Saludos: mcrven



Gracias, esta muy interesante la pagina, los precios son muy buenos, pero el envio cuesta 130 pesos mexicanos, el componente que busco cuesta 7 pesos + 130 del envio son 137 pesos y eso es lo que cuesta una fuente nueva  .

Gracias.


----------



## Elvis!

Legolas si los transistores de potencia se calientan cuando la fuente intenta funciona r y si lo hacen sin que la fuente este sometida a algun consumo posiblemente esten dañados...los transistores se  calientan luego de unos momentos y no apenas la fuente se enciende..rebisalos tambien pero priomero busca el datashett porque esos transistores tiene diodos entre colector y emisor lo que produce que te den lecturas supuestamente errones...


Un saludo!


----------



## luislink

Hola necesito ayuda para encontrar el problema de una fuente ATX marca sentey, resulta que ya repare varias fuentes que solo se le quemaron los transistores del primario, algunas resistencias, y diodos, y hasta ese momento pense que ya podia reparar cualquier fuente que cayera en mis manos, pero me equivoque tan feo, porque me llagaron 2 fuentes a las cuales no pude encontrarles el problema ya que no encontre nada fuera de orden, todo lo que media se encontraba bien, resistencias no quedo una sin medir, transistores, diodos, todos los medi, hasta los transformadores, pero cometi el error de desarmar un transformador de la parte del mosfet que actua con el optoacoplador, y cuando lo volvi a armar pense que lo bobinado en el sentido correcto pero al parecer no porque me exploto el fuse.
Bueno pero a esa fuente la guarde para otro momento, pero ahora estoy interesado en la sentey, esta fuente no tiene nada al igual que la otra, pero lo particular que tiene es que cuando hago el puente entre los conectores verde y negro, esta enciende, funciona normalmente por tan solo 2 segundos y luego se apaga, todo lo que se puede medir esta bien, esta fuente lleva dos circuitos integrados, UPC494 y el otro LM339 los cambie a los dos pensando que tal vez alguno seria el problema.
Algo curioso es que cuando toco con un dedo la pata Nº7 del LM339 la fuente enciende nuevamente hasta que quito mi dedo del pin Nº7, medi las tensiones mientras tocaba el pin, y media todas las tensiones, menos una del cable PG que tendria que mostrar +5V, sinceramente me decepcione, necesito ayuda con este problema antes de que tire la toalla, desde ya les agradezco sus comentarios, gracias.


----------



## zopilote

Considero que primero, cuando conectas la fuente. Dederia de estar funcionando la fuente secundaria, esta que da 5V y 20V en una pequeñita (tal vez la del mosfet). Si tienes esa parte funcionando, cerciorate que que el voltaje en (Good power 5V) sean los correctos, una desviación  de solo medio voltio impide el arranque, si todo esta bien entonces. Si Aun persiste en no funcionar desuelda todos los rectificadores rapidos (todo el disipador) chequealos y si no comienza a reemplazar los condensadores de las salidas de 12V y el de 5V. Puede que estos esten secos por el tiempo.

Etolipoz
----------


----------



## luislink

Hola, gracias por ayudarme, te comento ya medi todos los rectificadores del disipador, y parecen estar bien, pero el "Good Power" seria el PG que sale del integrado verdad? bueno ahi me aparece una medicion de +0.22V y tendria que aparecer +5.0V ademas lo curioso es que cuando toco con mi dedo la pata 7 de LM339 comienza a funcionar la fuente pero no a su pleno rendimiento, sino que comienza a chillar algo que no se bien que es, un transformador o algo, y en esos momentos las lecturas de +12V solo llegan a +11.3V, la de +5V para los +5.8V, y asi exactamente lo mismo pasa con las tensiones negativas, y la de PG oscila al momento de arranque y parada entre +0.22V y +4.3V respectivamente.
Como logro hacer que el PG tenga los +5V clavados? segui el circuito y en la misma pista convergen unos 2 zenner de +6V, uno desde la salida de +12V y otro de la salida de +3.3V, me podrias seguir guiando?, Muchas gracias, saludos.


----------



## zopilote

Mide el voltaje en la salida del transformador que suministra los 5V y los 20V. Luego el camino del de 5VAC, que sigue despues de rectificarla, y si es anormalmente baja remplaza el condensador(1000uF ó 470uF),luego prueba nuevamente. Sino enciende, tendras que reemplazar los condensadores de salida (resulta que al medirlo con un capacimetro marcan normal pero estos no miden ESR),uno de ellos debe de estar mal, el LM339 solo sirve para medir si el voltaje es normal, un mal condensador hace que no arranque la fuente (en tu caso 12V o 3.3V), tambien si se abre o dessuelda las resistencias de carga (50 ohmios).


Etolipoz
---------


----------



## luislink

Hola, disculpa por no haber contestado antes, justo me toco el estudio en la semana. Bueno te cuento, vos sabras perdonar mi ignorancia con respecto a lo que dije la vez pasada (sobre que tocaba el pin Nº 7 de un integrado y funcionaba), descubri que es normal en algunas fuentes ese tipo de cosas. 
Por otro lado, te comento que medi las tensiones del transformador pequeño, el primario, en donde medi 5V y 13.8V luego de ser rectificadas, con un diodo grande para los 5V, y uno pequeño para los 13.8V, cambie los capacitores de cada una de esas tensiones, y sigue sin arrancar, me fije todas las resistencias y ninguna parece quemada ni desoldada, tambien cambie el zenner regulable TL431, por si las dudas, ya que estoy desesperado y estoy cambiando lo que encuentro, jajaja. pero sigue sin arrancar mi fuente. En la parte de la salida estoy cambiando los capacitores de las tensiones de 3.3V de -12V, bueno todas de salida.
con respecto a los otros transformadores medi los rectificadores y encontre tensiones de un lado -12V, y la otra pata del rectif nada¡¡¡, puede ser el transformador?.
Voy a cambiar todos los capacitores de salida ya que me quedaron 2 por recambiar que no consegui, luego que lo haga te comento que ocurrio. saludos.


----------



## luislink

Me olvide de contarte, en el conector de color verde (el Sp), medi 5V clavados, tambien en el morado el SVB medi y encontre 5V clavados tambien, pero cuando quiere arrancar encontre en el blanco el PG 0.2V y tendria que medir 5V. Bueno espero tu respuesta, Gracias,


----------



## luislink

Hola zopilote, ya cambie todos los capacitores de la fuente y sigue sin arrancar, medi todos los semiconductores y no estan ni en corto ni desoldados, lo mismo paso con las resistencias. No encuentro el problema, no se que hacer,.... Sabes que cuando le desconecte un capacitor de los grandes a la entrada de la tension de red, lo saque y la probe y me di con la sorpresa que arranco la fuente, pero con los valores de tension muy inestables en cada salida. Pense que el capacitor estaba defectuoso y lo reemplace por otro, tampoco arranco. Seguidamente le saque el otro capacitor y la fuente no arranco, en resumen le cambie los dos capacitores grandes y no quiere arrancar, pero cuando le saco el capacitor que filtra la parte del transistor C3866, arranca pero con los valores de tension inestables, varian desde 0 hasta el valor correspondiente. Le quise hechar la culpa a ese transistor el C3866 pero no lo encuentro en ningun local de electronica. Ya no se que hacer, y estoy interesado en esa fuente ya que es de 550W. Bueno espero tu respuesta, Saludos.


----------



## Jazz_Light

Hola!
Revísate los voltajes en las patillas 3 (feedback) y 4 (dead time control) del TL494 (UPC494). Tienen que estar a nivel bajo para que el integrado oscile. Para más información bájate el datasheet de este integrado.


----------



## zopilote

Si no tiene ningun transistor o diodo doble estropeado, puede que sea el condensador poliester (grande de  1 uF 250V ) que se encuentra en el primario de la fuente ATX. Sacalo y mide su capacidad. O en caso contrario  prueba con otro, pues solo me sucedio una vez.


etolipoz
----------


----------



## luislink

Hola, sabes que medi la tension entre las patillas 3 y 4 donde encontre 3.7V luego medi entre 3 y masa y encontre 4.99V, tambien entre 4 y Masa y encontre 1.3V, reemplace el capacitor de 1uf /250V, y sigue sin arrancar la fuente. 
Estuve viendo otras fuentes que tienen los mismos componentes en su mayoria, salvo que con otros transistores, y encontre en las resistencias que limitan a los mosfet del primario, la resistencia con un valor promedio de 100K/ 3W o 5W, y en el caso este de mi fuente que no quiere arrancar encontre una resistencia de 1Mohm/5W limitando al C3866, No es muy grande la resistencia? la verdad es que pienso que en algun momento esta fuente estuvo funcionando bien, y bueno luego se descompuso y cayo en mis manos pero ya no se que hacer si empesar a cambiar todos los componentes que pueda, o no se, Bueno Saludos espero tu opinion.


----------



## Jazz_Light

Hay tienes el problema. Para oscilar, las entradas 3 y 4 deben estar a nivel bajo (cercano a 0V). Analiza el circuíto para que puedas deducir por qué el pin 3 está a 4.99V.


----------



## luislink

Hola zopilote, sabes que cometi un error cuando te dije los valores de tension la vez pasada, el integrado es el TL494, ahora si te paso los valores, mira entre las patillas 3 y 4 hay una tension de 3.65V, entre la patilla N°3 y masa hay +3.7V, y entre la 4 y masa hay +0.06V, revise otras fuentes que funcionan con los mismos integrados y encontre estos valores similares. Vos que opinas?, 

Hola Jazz_Light, Vos que opinas? tengo un problema con las tensiones estas?, no le encuentro el porque no quiere arrancar, Bueno saludos, .


----------



## Jazz_Light

Parecen estar bien. Tengo unas fuentes ATX y tendría que revisarlas para compenetrarme más en el asunto. Prueba poniéndole una carga que te consuma unos 500 mA a los 5V (una R de 10). Algunas fuentes necesitan tener carga para poder funcionar.



(Se me había olvidado darte ese dato...  )


----------



## zopilote

Lo que no me cuadra, es que no funcione, debe tener un semiconductor malo, para revisar los diodos dobles tienes que sacarlo con todo el disipador y medirlo afuera.
Al igual que el ventilador, con otra fuente chequearlo (solo pocos modelos no andan por ello), además nunca he cambiado el TL494 y el LM339 en las fuentes ATX, estas solo se estropean si les cae agua en la targeta.  y si sale 5V de ella, con un polimetro de aguja, en los 12V y gnd, cerciorate si al ponerla a andar (cortocircuitando el cable verde P-ON), por un instante detecta un voltaje. Si ocurre eso es por que se esta desactivando el PMW TL494. Y la causa es un diodo doble maltrecho.


----------



## wacalo

Hola luislink:
A ver si puedo ayudarte en algo:
Una fuente ATX basicamente está formada por dos fuentes: Una (pequeña) es la fuente Stand-By (STBY) y la otra es la fuente principal (MAIN).
La fuente STBY funciona permanentemente y está controlada por un transistor que suppongo que es el C3866 que mencionas. Esta fuente tiene un circuito de oscilación fijo y no es realimentada. A la salida de STBY tienes 2 tensiones:
1) Regulada: son 5V que van al Mother y al pin PS-ON
2) No Regulada: Que va a la pata VCC (pin 12) del TL494
O sea que si STBY está funcionando debes tener 5V en PS-On o sea a la salida del 78L05. Tambien debes tener tensión (entre 7 y 15Volts) en la pata 12 (VCC) del TL494.
Nota: El pin PG no tiene porqué tener 5V antes que la fuente arranque. PG recién se pone a 5V cuando la fuente está OK y avisa a la CPU para generar la señal de RESET.
Teniendo 5V en PS-ON esto hace que la tensión Vref (pin 14 de TL494) sea aplicada al pin 4 (DT) impidiendo al TL494 arrancar. Cuando mando PS-ON a GND entonces gradualmente la tensión en Pin4 comienza a caer y el TL494 a (oscilar) arrancar.
Posiblemente puedas reemplazar el C3866 por el C3457, pero no estoy seguro;  asi que verifícalo.
Los pines (1 y 2) y (15 y 16) son las entradas para los amplificador de error con uno sensamos corriente de salida y con el otro tensión de salida. Aunque por lo general solo se usa un solo lazo de realimentación (no se sensa corriente)
Bueno para finalizar:
Primero: Verifica sin lugar a dudas que la fuente STBY está funcionando, o sea que tienes 5V a la salida del 78L05 y que tienes 5V en pin 4.
Segundo: Verifica que al poner a masa PS-ON, la tensión en pin4 baja hasta casi GND.
Tercero: Verifica que el TL494 genere Vref = 5V en el pin14
Cuarto: Mide la tensión que le llega al pin12 (VCC) del TL494. Esta es una tensión filtrada pero no regulada.
Quinto: Si la tensión en pin12 es menor de 5V actúa la protección UV lockout y el TL494 bloquea ambas salidas.


----------



## luislink

Muchachos, no lo puedo creer, ... sinceramente no se si reirme o llorar, todo este tiempo renegando con esta maldita fuente, y resulta que el unico problema que trajo fueron los capacitores derramados, que cambie al principio pero otra cosa no tenia.
Segui el consejo de Jazz_Light, le conecte una lectora vieja que encontre y la bendita fuente arranco al momento de cortocircuitar P-on con Masa.  estoy conmovido me asombra lo bestia que fui, y la verdad es que todavia no habia visto una fuente que necesite carga para funcionar.
Le agradezco a wacalo que explico con lujo de detalles el funcionamiento basico y los problemas de una fuente ATX defectuosa. 
Zopilote, vos tenias razon la fuente tenia que funcionar, si no tenia ningun semiconductor malo ni capacitor defectuoso la fuente tenia que arrancar.
Les mando un abrazo y saludos ahora voy a disfrutar de mi tan valiosa fuente. 
Pero pronto les voy a comentar de la macana que me mande con otra fuente. Y todavia no lo puedo solucionar. Jaja, Saludos


----------



## luislink

Querido Jazz_Light sos un capo, Gracias por el dato, no sabia que algunas fuentes necesitaban una carga para funcionar, Claro con razon la fuente arrancaba pero se volvia a apagar. Bueno Gracias, saludos.
Pero tengo otra fuente que me hace renegar pero la diferencia de esta es que me explota al momento de conectarla, todo comenzo cuando le desarme un transformador pensando que estaba cortado el primario de la fuente "Primaria", ya que al principio no le pude encontrar ningun componente defectuoso, y culpe a es pobre transformador, lo desarme porque yo me a bobinar transformadores y  motores electricos, y pense que si estaba cortado bueno lo solucionaba al toque.   pero me equivoque en algo que todavia no encuentro... Al principio lo desarme y me di con que no estaba cortado el bobinado,. era que yo tenia una medicion erronea, en una de las patas se encontraba soldado un alambre que no cerraba circuito, era una lamina de cobre que envolvia al bobinado pero no cerraba circuito, supongo para evitar que el campo generado moleste a otro componente.
El tema es que lo volvi a armar tal cual lo desarme pero al momento de alimentar la fuente me exploto el transistor mosfet que trabajaba con el primario del transformador, entonces no lo arme correctamente. Seguido a eso arme de nuevo el transformador pero con alambre nuevo. respetando las medidas y cantidad de vueltas, y tuve que buscar un reemplazo para el transistor quemado ya que no lo consegui al original, pero me asegure que sea el correcto. igual la arme a la fuente y volvio a quemarse al momento de alimentarla, y ahora se llevo un transistor + dos diodos, mas el transistor mosfet recambiado. Y que macana me mande ya que la fuente inicialmente no mostraba signos de vida, pero no me habia explotado asi al momento de alimentarla, bueno hasta que le desarme el transformador, y ahora no se que hacer ya que parece que no arme el transformador tal cual era originalmente. Bueno espero sus comentarios, y no interesa si alguno es ofensivo, me lo merezco por animal, jajaja


----------



## luislink

Hola a todos, tengo una duda con respecto a la fuente que reparamos el otro dia la Sentey que no arrancaba y era porque no tenia carga, se acuerdan? Bueno resulta que encuentro que esta fuente al medir los +12V,.. entrega +12.4V. y en los +5V entrega +5.1V.
Yo estoy acostumbrado con otras fuentes a medir en lugar de +12V,... unos +11.75V y bueno en los +5V no hay diferencia. 
Principalmente lo note cuando anda el ventilador, hace poco mas de ruido que lo que estoy acostumbrado. Tal vez me acostumbre a reparar fuentes no muy buenas, pero me gustaria saber que opinan de esto. saludos Luis.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

todas las fuentes tienen un +- en las tensiones, se supone que mientras de mejor calidad son las fuentes menos van a variar las tensiones. hay que tener en cuenta que poniendole toda la carga de la pc no baje de los 11 y pico. respecto al ventilador, no creo que sea por eso que notes que hace mas ruido, busca la causa del ruido por otro lado(y no dejes que el oido te juegue en contra) saludos


----------



## luislink

Hola *rasier* yo tuve el mismo problema con una fuente, pero la diferencia es que la mia arrancaba sola pero de manera intermitente. Encendia y apagaba de manera que el cooler giraba de tal manera que daba la impresion de un funcionamiento a medias, la verdad me gustaria que me explicaras nuevamente lo que ocurre con tu fuente, Saludos,


----------



## digitalgirl

Hola a todos!

¿Quien me puede ayudar a modificar una fuente de pc para que me tire solamente 5 y 12 voltios?
ya vi otro tema relacionado pero, la verdad es que no soy muy experta en esto, entonces quisiera saber si me pueden decir paso a paso que es lo que se tiene que hacer por que la verdad le tengo un poco de miedo a los 120voltios de la casa y a arruinar la fuente en si .

por su comprension y ayuda
muchiiiiiisimas gracias!

_
PD: la fuente la necesito para alimentar un circuito nada mas
PD2: por cierto, les agradeceria tambien que no me dejen respuestas como "te sale mas barato hacer otra" por que la verdad quiero aprender aunque sea un poquito. Gracias!!!_


----------



## Eduardo

Unis cable verde (14) con cable negro (13) y cortas los sobrantes con un alicate.

PD. Algunas fuentes necesitan una carga minima para regular bien.


----------



## fernandoae

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> PD. Algunas fuentes necesitan una carga minima para regular bien.


Eso es en las fuentes mas viejas, ahora practicamente no hace falta ponerle una carga.
Y no se que es lo que queres modificar! Si las fuentes de pc ya te dan los 5Vdc y 12Vdc!... tambien -5 -12 +3.3.
Saludos señorita.


----------



## digitalgirl

lo que pasa es que a mi cuando me dieron la fuente me dijeron que estaba buena pero sinceramente no logro hacer que funcione en si, ni siquiera el ventilador, pero igual, puede que el ventilador no haya servido verdad?, entonces he estado intentando medir con el tester el voltaje que tira, y siempre me dice q mide 0v. ¬.¬

por eso es un poco frustrante, y cuando me empece a averiguar que tenia que hacer, alguien por ahi me dijo que tenia que hacer un punte pero que no sabia si era el pin 14 y 15, por eso me anime a preguntar aqui y la promer respuesta se parece bastante a la que me habian dado (solo que mas especifica ^.^), pero  las cosas siguen igual... no la he podido hacer funcionar =(.

Gracias por sus respuestas!


----------



## ciri

Hay que ver que tipo de fuente de PC es.. aunque las AT ya son viejas.. existes...

como es el terminal?
si es así es AT: y tiene que tenés una carga como dijeron..






y si es así. tenés que "puentear el cable verde con cualquier cable negro de la ficha de alimentacion del mother"


----------



## fernandoae

Para no complicarte con el tema de los pines y eso:
-Toma el unico cable verde que hay, cortalo cerca de la ficha.
-Elegi cualquiera de los negros, cortalo cerca de la ficha.
-Unilos
-Aislalos con cinta
-Disfruta de tu fuente

Si es una fuente del tipo ATX vas a tener un cable verde.Esto indica tmb que es una fuente relativamente moderna y no vas a necesitar la carga en la salida para que funcione.

Si aun asi no funciona decime el modelo de la fuente y vemos mejor


----------



## picrocker

Y esta fuente como cuantos amperios puede dar... usando la de 5V


----------



## fernandoae

picrocker eso depende de la fuente que tengas vos... Yo poseo una NOGANET de -450W- que es la que uso para experimentos y segun lo que dice la etiqueta da:

12V -> 18A    216W
5V   -> 45A    225W 
3.3  -> 28A    92.44W
-5V  ->0.5A    2.5W
-12V->0.8A   9.6W

Lo que me da 545.54W! Asi que en alguna parte me mienten, pero bueno vos que uso le queres dar?


----------



## picrocker

45 amperios para +5V eso es muy bueno... porque tengo una que me hice con un 7805 pero se calienta mucho este regulador y el voltaje se cae mucho cuando conecto unos motores de paso de 500 mA no se porque, se cae a casi 4 V, tengo varias fuentes, una marca SUNSHINE pero tendria que revisarla a ver si funcionan porque se le explotaron varios condensadores...


----------



## Elvis Omar

Puede ser que el ventilador esté quemado, una fuente mía no funcionaba por ese motivo. Prueba alimentando solo los terminales del ventilador con una batería de 9V y si no gira creo que ya encontraste lo que debes cambiar.


----------



## pablor09

Bueno mujer primero que nada no deberias temerle a la electricidad...si le tenes miedo te recomiendo largues la idea de hacerte buena en esto...Tomando las precauciones necesarias no te va a pasar nada..ademas no es complicado lo que queres hacer. Lo que ayudaria un poco es para que lo vas a usar y que modelo de fuente tenes ( si podes postearlo mejor ) ya que no todas los fuentes son iguales...y como indicaron antes si es una atx ( sin conectarla a la mother no va a funcionar ) por lo tanto se debe hacer un puente entre dos cables ( verde y negro ). Si conoces el modelo de la fuente, conoces los amperes de salidas por bornes...por lo tanto sabes todo lo necesario. Saludos !


----------



## picrocker

Que va la fuente no sirve... el unico voltaje que genera son +5V en el cable morado (purpura), creo que es el pin 9 y de acuerdo a lo referido por Eduardo eso es Standby Voltage (max 10mA) por lo que no serviria como una fuente...


----------



## picrocker

Les cuento que reparé la fuente, tenia quemado un circuito SBL2030CT (20A SCHOTTKY BARRIER RECTIFIER) afortunadamente tenia otra fuente (tambien dañada) y le extraje un circuito parecido aunque este era mas grande funcionó sin problemas, le coloque el SB3020CT (SCHOTTKY BARRIER RECTIFIERS VOLTAGE- 20 to 60 Volts CURRENT - 30.0 Ampere), al menos genera todos los voltajes +5 +12 -5 -12 +3.3.

Aparentemente este circuito es como una proteccion, realmente no se, deduzco esto de la hoja de datos: 

"For Use in Low Voltage, High Frequency Inverters, Free Wheeling, and Polarity Protection Applications".

El circuito posee, segun su datasheet, dos diodos conectados por el emisor, posee tres terminales y es identico a un transistor de estos de media potencia (TO-220) uno de estos diodos estaba cortocircuitado.

Este circuito se encuentra en una de las dos placas de alumnio junto con otro circuito similar a este (dos diodos conectados por el emisor) y un MOSFET CH-N, el emisor va conectado a un transformador en forma de toroide.. realmente no se que funcion hace el circuito pero lo reemplace y la fuente funciona sin problemas...


----------



## rasier

bueno *luislink* la fuente hace lo siquiente

El switch de on-off esta apagado, entonces tiene la conexion de AC conectada
desde que pones el switch en ON el power se enciende sin tener nada conectado
siquiera en vacio, entonces si lo conecto a una PC hace lo mismo pero la diferencia de que 
en la PC prende el abanico del Procesador pero ninguna otra cosa (Ni Disco Duro ni DVD-RW)
cuando presiono el boton de encendido de la PC la computadora hace como que va a funcionar 
entonces le tengo que dar a reset para que ensienda de nuevo, y despues funciona todo bien,
pero a la hora que le doy a apagar la pc se queda el abanico del procesador encendido y la pantalla 
se queda con un fondo Azul completo (Azul como el de Windows XP)
quisieras que me ayudes a solucionar el problema del encendido..
gracias

PD: Cuando no esta en la PC conectada el Power Supply enciende y Da todos sus voltajes de salida 
como si tuviera el PG(verde) y el Remote (gris) con un jummper, pero cuando lo mido no hay ningun corto


----------



## spiritbreaker

le colocas una resistencia de 5 ohm y debe cumplir ley de ohm ,es de 12/5 amperios,2.4 amperios tonce ta bien ,,yo me tope con eso que el voltaje taba bien y la corriente nada ,era tan facil pero demore 1 semana en darme cuenta ,,luego la volvi fuente variable y alguien sabe hasta cuanto puedo exigirle solo llego hasta 18.5 volt ,,capaz haya otra forma ,ya estoy considerando usar en serie las fuentes pa sumar voltajes ,,si alguien sabe como pedirle mas voltaje al atx le agraderia mucho


----------



## Tomasito

fer dijo:
			
		

> Para probar una fuente lo que debes hacer es:
> 
> 1. Desconectar todos los conectores de la board y de las unidades.
> 
> 2. Enciendes la fuente uniendo con un cable externo el cable verde con alguno de los cables negros. Esto le envía una señal de Power-ON a la fuente. En ese momento el ventilador empieza a moverse lo que indica que ya hay voltaje en la salida.
> 
> 3. Si la fuente enciende mide el voltaje entre el cable negro (la tierra) y los demás cables, debe darte algo aproximado a esto:
> 
> negro – rojo: 5 voltios
> negro – amarillo: 12 voltios
> negro – azul: -12 voltios
> negro – blanco: -5 voltios
> negro – naranja: 3.3 voltios
> negro – violeta: 5 voltios
> 
> 4 Si la fuente no enciende es porque seguramente alguno de los diodos de rectificación se quemo o entro en corto, casi siempre es el de 5 voltios, y esto sucede porque le exiges a la fuente mas corriente de la que puede soportar.
> 
> Espero te sea de ayuda esta información
> 
> Fernando.




A esto además de lo que dijo Li-Ion, quisiera agregarle que sería correcto cargar la salida de +5V con algo. Por ejemplo con conectar una lámpara de automovil (si, las de 12v) a la salida de 5V quedaria cargada.
Esto es porque la fuente necesita una carga para funcionar correctamente, si no puede apagarse o no prender correctamente.


Salu2!


----------



## venado_bike

Hola luislink.. fijate q hay un diodo cercano a los disipadores.. es un diodo común.. creo q tenia un numero q era 502 o algo asi.. fijate si esta en corto...si llegara a estar en corto..o te mide menos de lo q tiene q medir.. reemplazalo por uno igual..  Te tiene q andar espectacular.. =) 



saludos..


----------



## jaime07

Buenas, amigos de Foro de Electrónica. Tengo una fuente ATX, que no funciona, y no si me podrian ayudar a decirme que es lo que normalmente se malogra, o que pruebas que debo hacer para hallar la falla. 

Hice alguna pruebas con un multimetro, hay dos cables de color azul que llegan a la placa que viene de la entrada de CA 220 y hasta ahi esta llegando la corriente, el fusible esta bien. Mi pobre criterio pienso que puede ser algun condensador, pero no se como saber cuando un condensador esta en mal estado.

Tambien eh probado en los terminales de las salidas , la terminal que va la placa madre y a los terminales que son del HDD y CD Rom, y estan en cero no dan ningun voltaje

 Espero su ayuda amigos. HAsta pronto.  y gracias de antemano.

Jaime H


----------



## venado_bike

Hola, La falla debe ser a causa de un Diodo en corto. . .  Una de las Fallas mas comunes para mi son: Fusible Roto, Diodo que esta cerca de los disipadores que esta en corto, el Cooler de la Fuente esta trabado pero la Fuente anda. 


Bueno Saludos.. 




Espero que te sea de utilidad la informaciónoo..  =)


----------



## adri_ariel_05

Tambien puede ser que el integrado regulador de voltaje no funque, o como bien dijeron antes los diodos esten en corto. Para saber si un capacitor esta roto muchas veces basta con observarlo, si esta inchado esta roto, pero otras no basta con mirarlo, tenes q desoldarlo, podes medirlo con un multimetro que tenga para medir capacidad o cargandolo con la tensión que normalmente esta cargado y ver si luego se queda cargado. Una pregunta, el cooler gira? Saludos


----------



## jaime07

Muchas Gracias por al información Adri Areil, respondiendo a tu pregunta, no, el Cooler no gira.


----------



## anx

Al no haber ninguna tension en la fuente podria ser que el transformador que actua como filtro para evitar que entre ruido no deseado de la red o para evitar que salgan las altas frecuencias a la red, se encontrara en circuito abierto intenrrumpiendo el paso de la corriente. O otra posible averia seria tener le puente de diodos averiado o bien en corto o bien en circuito abierto. Prueba a medir tension en el secundario de ese transformador, si te da unos valores un poco extraños puede ser debido a que ay una alta frecuencia y los multimetros se vuelven locos. si te da cero, desueldalo y mide resistencia en el primario y en el secundario y comprueba asi si ay corto o circuito abierto. si hay paos de corriente comprueba el puente de diodos midiendo tension despues de el si no hay desueldalo y compruebalo de la misma manera que el transformador.


----------



## berto198

hola ,no te habras olvidado de conectar el cable verde con uno negro,lo digo por si acaso.


----------



## RaFFa

berto198 dijo:
			
		

> hola ,no te habras olvidado de conectar el cable verde con uno negro,lo digo por si acaso.


Coincido contigo amigo las fuentes atx tienen un arranque digital.que....al fin y alcabo es un simple puentecito del verde con uno negro.observa si al cruzar esos dos cables la fuente emite como un pequeño soplido o hace un intento de arrancar el cooler,todo eso con la fuente desconectada del pc,y si lo hiciera intenta hacer lo que dicen los amigos foreros revisa condensadores y diodos,es una falla muy comun,un saludo.


----------



## jaime07

Hola  Raffa, gracias por tu respuesta; y disculpame por la ignorancia. Pero cuando te refieres al cablecito verde  y uno negro te refieres al grupo de cables que se conecta a la placa madre, porque ese el unico clable ver que encuentro. Y en la parte posterior osea en las solduras hay un cable azul que hace puente pero eso es todo no veo otro cable sino en el maso de cables que se conecta a la placa madre. Espero tu respuesta, gracias de antemano Raffa.


----------



## berto198

hola jaime,permiteme que te responda  yo,es correcto lo que dices,es el cable verde que esta en el conector de la placa madre,con uno negro,espero te funcione.


----------



## adri_ariel_05

A mi me paso tambien que una fuente no tira tensión, justamente le encontramos los tR del primarios en corto, por eso ahora tenemos que cambiarlos y ver que pasa, fijate que ese puede ser otro casual problema. Saludos


----------



## jaime07

Gracias a todos por sus respuesta que me ayudaron mucho. Si, bien hice lo que me dijo "berto198" y "Raffa" puentee esos dos cables y empezó a funcionar. Probe las salidas que va  los HDD CD rom, etc y todo esta ok, tambien probe de los cables que va a la PC todos dan el voltoje que indica en la Tapa. Solo uno esta por debajo de lo que indica en la tapa de la fuente, y es el color Azul, en la tapa indica 12 V pero solo da un voltaje de 9.80 en el Multitester. Eso creen que pueda afectar en el funcionamiento de la PC. Gracias Amigos.


----------



## berto198

Hola Jaime,me alegro que te sirvieran las respuestas,el cable azul deberia darnos un voltaje negativo respecto a masa,este voltaje se usa para alimentar el puerto serial del pc,y segun la norma RS-232 debe estar comprendido entre -3 y -15,si tu voltaje es de -9,80 ,deberia funcionar correctamente,espero que te sirva.


----------



## wilynic

resulta que un dia de estos, al encender el estabilizador escuche un zumbido agudo, que venia directamente de la fuente de mi pc,  ya antes habia tenido ese problema con otra fuente, simplemete le cambie los capacitores de entrada y problema resuelto, realice el mismo trabajo con la otra fuente y nada el zumbido continua, es facil de ubicar que la bulla viene de los capacitores, pero si ya los cambie por unos buenos, que provaca que el zumbido continue?


----------



## Hectorantonio

Si cambiastes los capacitores  me imagino que revisastes el ventilador , controla el consumo .


----------



## wilynic

si lo raro es que la fuente trabaja, da todos los voltajes y el fan anda bien, pero no me da confianza usarla asi con ese zumbido,


----------



## venado_bike

Los Capacitores Primarios Reducen la Ondulación Primaria Proveniente de la Red Domiciliaria. 
Proba Colocando unos Capacitores mas Grandes a los que tenes: con unos de 560µF x 200V o unos de 470µF x 200V... (en la fuente seguro que tenes colocados unos capacitores de 330µF x 200V o de menos valor) 

Yo creeria que con esto tendria que reducir el ruido... 

Rafael Riesgo


----------



## venado_bike

Los capacitores que reemplazaste por los "viejos" eran de igual valor ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿Cambiaste los diódos?


----------



## wilynic

si los que reemplace eran del mismo valor, hasta son un mas robustos que los anteriores,  a quie diodos se refieren, los del  puente rectificador es del tipo integrado,


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si, me ha pasado que alguno de los 4 díodos integrados del puente tenía fuga !

Medidos a tester (baja tensión) daban perfectos , pero a 220 tenian fugas !


----------



## wilynic

> Si, me ha pasado que alguno de los 4 díodos integrados del puente tenía fuga !



entonces si los diodos tienen fuga, pueden ocasionar el zumbido? voy a probar cambiarlo solo que me tocaria conseguir un puente rectificador integrado


----------



## unleased!

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Si, me ha pasado que alguno de los 4 díodos integrados del puente tenía fuga !
> 
> Medidos a tester (baja tensión) daban perfectos , pero a 220 tenian fugas !



Lo que tu dices también me ha pasado a mi con transistores. Son averías muy, muy malas de detectar si no tienes picardia. Cuando desconfio de un componente reviso la curva de respuesta con el osciloscopio en el modo de testeo de componentes.

saludos!


----------



## unleased!

wilynic dijo:
			
		

> Si, me ha pasado que alguno de los 4 díodos integrados del puente tenía fuga !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> entonces si los diodos tienen fuga, pueden ocasionar el zumbido? voy a probar cambiarlo solo que me tocaria conseguir un puente rectificador integrado
Hacer clic para expandir...


si tal puedes adaptar diodos de los de encapsulado normal si no los consigues integrados

saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

O lo haces con 4 díodos rectificadores comunes de 3 amperes  600 Volts. Es facil !


----------



## venado_bike

Tambien podes sacar los diodos de otra fuente rota. "Desoldas, Soldas y Probas"  

Saludos


----------



## wilynic

gracias por la ayuda
creo que por algun lugar tengo uno de estos puentes rectificadores, voy a buscarlo y hacer la prueba


----------



## aduntoridas

miren estoy arreglando esta fuente  y pues mi problema es que cuando tome la foto antes de meterle mano 
me di cuenta que faltaba un resistencia en un pin del integrado ka7500b  y son varias en paralelo 
yo vi otra fuente que hicieron unos chicos de españa pero para ellos era mayor el valor de las resistencias en paralelo 
la sumatoria en paralelo Sin Esas resistencia es mayor al que tienen los chicos en el plano de esa fuente 
la verdad me gustaria que me ayudaran el modelo de esta fuente es     ATX p4 600w 20+4 pin 

el problema de la fuente es que primero sonaba feo y despues funcionaba si le quitaba el  cd-rom 
depues si le quitaba un disco duro 
y depues solo llegaba hasta el letrero de windows y se apagaba 

muchas gracias por la respuesta 

y si el tema esta repetido pido disculpas 
pues eh buscado y no eh encontrado solucion


----------



## luisgrillo

pues desarmando otra fuente que tenga el mismo integrado checas la pista y en que pin va y pones el mismo valor


----------



## Tacatomon

Tambien prueba buscando el diagrama de la fuente. Si le echas ganas lo resolverás facilmente.

Saludos


----------



## Tomasito

Fijate a qué pata del integrado iba la resistencia, y si es posible a qué otro lugar del circuito iba también esa resistencia, así te ayudamos mejor.

Ese 7500 es un equivalente del clásico TL494.


Ah, y el problema, era y no era de la fuente: La fuente funcionaba bien, pero no entregaba la potencia suficiente por lo que decís. Hubieras necesitado una fuente más grande en todo caso


----------



## narcisolara_21

Mira aquí, es una fuenta ATX con el mismo KA7500(viene siendo el mismo TL494), aquí la analizan, la desarman y hacen otra igual..
http://www.scribd.com/doc/6438071/Fuente-Conmutada-Pc-Tipo-Atx

PD:A que pin va esa resistencia


----------



## aduntoridas

hey gracias se parece demasiado a la que tengo  

pero a excepcion de que es para 220v ac 

espero no se perjudique el esquema 

segun este archivo ,,,     en el diagrama de ellos             tienen las resistencias para ese  pin del integrado           pero con diferentes valores 

y ahy me quedo la duda     si cambio esos valores de las resistencias     perjudicara la señal del ic    

gracias


----------



## narcisolara_21

aduntoridas dijo:
			
		

> hey gracias se parece demasiado a la que tengo
> 
> pero a excepcion de que es para 220v ac
> 
> espero no se perjudique el esquema
> 
> segun este archivo ,,,     en el diagrama de ellos             tienen las resistencias para ese  pin del integrado           pero con diferentes valores
> 
> y ahy me quedo la duda     si cambio esos valores de las resistencias     perjudicara la señal del ic
> 
> gracias



Pero esa resistencia que le pasó Voló?

Sigue la pista hasta KA7500, y nos dices a que pin se conecta...

Te adjunto unos diagramas de Pc, si llegas a ubicar el pin, trata de marcarlo en alguno de estos diagramas y lo subes, si no sabes como me avisas..


----------



## aduntoridas

bueno aqui esta el diagrama de la fuente que les digo que se parece a la mia 

y es por el pin 1 que se conecta  estos chicos de la fuente le colocan unas resistencias de  10k, 150k, 2 de 100k,  

y en mi fuente estan las tres resistencias  de 10k, 150k, y 390  ,,   y la que falta

la entrada en el ic 7500 es a un amplificador y pues no se si esto afecte la señal del integrado 


te agradesco por ayudarme


----------



## DOSMETROS

Las patas 1 - 2 y 15 - 16 son dos comparadores , fijate el datasheet (TL494), y fijate otros circuitos cómo lo configuran.

Suerte!


----------



## narcisolara_21

Intenta poner otra de 390Ω


----------



## willywallaz

Hola, les cuento.tengo problemas con una fuente de PC marca cirkuit-planet de 520W modelo cp-58+ , revisando encontre que una de sus resistecias estaba toda quemada, totalmente ilegible sus valores. al lado de esta tambien habia dos capacitores desbordados en su parte inferior, ahora mi consulta es si alguien que tenga una fuente igual me podria decir cual es el valor de la resistencia que se quemo ya que no lo puedo averiguar de ninguna forma, les dejo fotos, una de la ubicacion de la resistencia en relacion a la placa en general asi se ubican donde esta y otra con mas zoom de la zona y detalle de donde va la misma, va paradita y su serigrafia en la placa es r32. notaran que tambien faltan los dos capacitores que son los que estaban desbordados, desde ya agradezco si alguien gentilemte me diria ese valor asi puedo resucitar a mi fuente o alguna manera de poder saberlo sin ver una fuente igual pero creo que eso no es posible...Gracias...


----------



## alexus

ahi algo paso, aprte de la resistencia quemada, y los condensadores reventados...

una sobrecorriente, se me ocurre!

no vale la pena arreglarlas!


----------



## willywallaz

seguro que por algun motivo de esos se arruinó la resistencia y por ende los capacitores que estaban luego pero si la reemplazo y reemplazo los capacitores tendria que volver a andar o no?cuanto me pueden salir esos capacitores y la resistencia...muy poco.de ultima si igualmente sigue sin funcionar ya fue...



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, cuidá el lenguaje al escribir en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## alexus

no se el valor, eso depende de donde vivas, (el costo) hay otro problema ahi, vicha despues de esa etapa, poruqe por ahi paso toda la corriente que achicharro todo!


----------



## willywallaz

es que lo unico que se ve que volo fue eso solo, lo demas se ve bien por eso quiero  tirerme el lanze a ver si safa soy de argentina, igualmente en todos lados es relativamente bajo el costo de los integrados


----------



## alexus

claro, poruqe algo paso! por si sola no se quema! compra una fuente nueva!


----------



## willywallaz

es que ya me compre una fuente nueva para mi pc solo queria tratar de hacer safar a esta para utilizarla con algun circuito de audio o lo que sea, asi que si alguien tiene una igual le agradeceria me diga el valor total no pierdo nada intentandolo !


----------



## Nilfred

La fuente que viene "gratis" con el gabiente se quema al poco tiempo de uso, esa es su función. Lo mismo pasa con el teclado y el mouse.
Sacale los cables, los diodos, los disipadores, los TL431, los chokes, las ferritas, el ventilador, el gabinete y tirá el resto.
Las resistencias que terminan en dorado-dorado, son difíciles de conseguir, sacalas si le vas a dar algún uso.
Los capacitores electrolíticos olvidate, si ves algun tantalio sacalo.
Si te sirve el varistor, rope la placa para sacarlo, calentándolo no sale entero.


----------



## alexus

lo mismo digo! y el ventilador! porlas resistencias ni te compliques!


----------



## willywallaz

bueno si es lo que me recomiendan ... yo creia que valia la pena soldar una resistencia y dos capacitores y probar, si no andaba bue..en fin la destripare nomas, gracias por sus opiniones!


----------



## alexus

es que no vale lapena pasar trabajo!


----------



## softimus

Hola WillyWallaz:

Ahora estoy en mi trabajo, pero en casa creo tener una fuente de esas, así que mañana (si efectivamente la tengo) te digo el valor de la resistencia que te falta...

Sobre reparar tu fuente, soy de la opinión que nada pierdes con intentarlo y aprender un poco, de todas formas ya tienes un "conejillo de indias" para experimentar.

Si quieres algunos consejos para la reparación de tu fuente, me escribes y con gusto te los paso...

Un saludo cordial


----------



## willywallaz

esa es justamente mi actitud "no pierdo nada" espero el valor si es que tienes la fuente y si tengo alguna consulta no dudare en preguntarte
Muchas gracias de antemano por la predisposicion...


----------



## softimus

Hola WillyWallaz:

Disculpa la demora, revisé en la casa y desafortunadamente ya no tengo la fuente igual a la tuya... Si puedes tírale una foto a la placa de la fuente por la parte de abajo, para saber a dónde pertenece la resistencia...

Saludos


----------



## willywallaz

Vos decis de la parte de las pistas? le saco si me decis que te sirve para poder ayudarme pero no creo que se entienda mucho, por eso puse dos fotos del lado de los componentes, una para ver la ubicacion de la resistencia en relacion a la placa completa y otra con zoom de la ubicacion exacta creo que se entiende.sigo esperando por si alguien me la consigue entonces, gracias igualmente...


----------



## ericklarva

Hola willywallaz, sabes igual comparto la idea de "tratar" de reparar, hay cosas que de plano mejor ni te expongas porque solo pierdes tiempo. Pero creo, y lo digo como tal, que no se vale si ha uno le va mal en la feria intentar hacer creer a los demás que así va a ser.
Tengo reparado un sin número de fuentes que han trabajado más años después de ser reparadas. Es poca la inversión, dependiendo de la fuente.
Los capacitores pueden ser de 2200uF a 25 y el otro de 470uF igual a 25V. Normalmente solo están ahí para filtrar la etapa de salida así que no tienen porque ser tan precisos. Si en dado caso hay problemas de ruido en la salida, puedes cambiarlos por otros de mayor capacitancia.
El porque se hayan "volado"  es probable por un sobrecalentamiento de la resistencia, ya que los capacitores funcionan como las ollas de presión, si las sobrecalientas demasiado explotan.
En cuanto a la resistencia es recomendable que le saques una foto por debajo, así como lo comentó softimus.
Saludos


----------



## softimus

Hola WillyWallaz:

Efectivamente, la parte que me interesa es la de las pistas, y si puedes señala dónde falta la resistencia... 

Esto para saber a que sección pertenece la resistencia (a los 5v, 12v, 3.3v, tec...)... tengo placas de cientos de fuentes y los fabricantes normalmente ponen el modelo de la placa y la revisión en la parte de las pistas, de esta manera aunque no tenga exactamente la placa que tu tienes, puedo tener una placa de una revisión más reciente, o una anterior a tu modelo...

Te pregunto eso porque tengo varias placas que son muy similares a la tuya en la cara de los componentoes, pero necesito estar seguro...

Un saludo y estoy de acuerdo con Ericklarva en su comentario, es muy oportuno...


----------



## willywallaz

Bueno gente ya tengo las fotos que me pidieron, las "serigrafie digitalmente" asi se entienden mejor.Los capacitores no volaron del todo solo estan desbordador por su parte inferior, (inflados como un pochoclo, jaja) asi que los valores los tengo (no los recuerdo exactamente ahora pero creo son los mismos que habia mencionado eriklarva)
el modelo de la placa es JX-P350A , les dejo las fotos...


Remarque con rojo la zona la cual despues amplificadore:


la "serigrafiada"



...Saludos y gracias por su preocupacion.


----------



## ericklarva

Hola willywallaz, creo te van a comentar lo mismo softimus, sería mucho mejor si pudieras tomar con mayor amplitud la zona de la resistencia ya que no se ve del todo de donde viene.
A mi parecer tiene la función de alimentar a un zener que de antemano habrá que checar si está "OK", viene de la salida de un voltaje negativo y va conectado a un cable azul.
Según deduzco, puede tener un valor entre los 220 Ohms y los 470 Ohms.
Esperemos a ver que opina softimus, pero por mientras trata de tomarle una foto más amplificadorada y centrada en la resistencia ya que los capacitores tienen valor.
Saludos.
Corrijo, no se porque no se abría la foto anterior
 ops:


----------



## willywallaz

mira que si le haces un click sobre las fotos las podes ampliar mucho mas he, en la primera se pueden seguir las pistas bien hasta arriba..igual si no se llega a ver bien marcame de donde necesitas mas definicion que saco otra


----------



## ericklarva

Si, lo que sucedió es que a lo último de la publicación abrió la primera foto, yo solo veía la última. Por eso hacía el comentario, pero no importa.
Está un poco enredado el asunto, pero si primero habrá que checar que el zener esté bien no debe marcarte continuidad entre sus terminales. Si lo hace es que se puso en corto y por ello se sobre calento la resistencia y los capacitores. Habrá que cambiarle de ser así. El valor debe venir impreso sobre el componente, a veces no se entiende pero puedes ayudarte con una lupa. Si no softimus que tiene más experiencia podrá deducir el valor de este.
Los más comunes para las fuentes son de 5.1 o 12V. Pero esperemos a ver que contesta softimus.
Saludos


----------



## willywallaz

ok esperemos entonces a ver la otra opinion, llegado el caso desueldo el zener y lo pruebo con el multimetro


----------



## softimus

Hola WillyWallaz:

Estuve mirando las imágenes que sacaste (¿sabes que puedes ser fotógrafo?) y todo parece indicar que la resistencia es la que limita los -12 volt...

En la parte de los -12 v los chinos(los fabricantes) casi siempre toman de los 12 v y de ahí sacan los -12 v. 

El capacitor de los -12 v. debe ser de 47uF/50v o 470uF/50v en dependencia del modelo. En la fuente se ve bien.

La resistencia, como decía ErickLarva oscila entre los 270 ohm y los 470 ohm y a juzgar por la disposición del dibujo en la parte de los componentes, debe ser de 1/4 o 1/2 Watt... Te sugeriría poner alguna cercana a los 300 ohm, por si las moscas...

Comprueba de manera especial una resistencia de 100 K que está cerca del capacitor de los -12v.

Te doy algunos pasos para iniciar la reparación:

*1- Comprueba que el fusible está ok..* (en la foto parece estar bien)


Si el fusible está bueno, comprobar si la fuente da los 5 v. de servicio (el cable violeta), para esto conectas tu fuente a la red (no enchufes nada a ninguna computadora)... y mides el violeta...

ATENCION: 

solamente conéctala.... no arranques la fuente ni puentees nada y debe darte 5v en el violeta...

El cable violeta es el que da los 5v de servicio y es el responable de tener encendido un pequeño led en tu board, (aún cuando tengas la PC apagada).. Esto se utiliza por si tu máquina debe ser encendida utilizando algún protocolo como por ejemplo la Red LAN, o algún tipo de dispositivo remoto.


Si no te da 5v. en el violeta, entonces quiere decir que algo grave pasó y tienes que comprobar toda la etapa primaria (Paso 2)..

*2- Comprobar etapa primaria*

 - Comprueba el tiristor
 - Comprueba los diodos del puente rectificador
 - Comprueba los Transistores
 - Comprueba los Diodos y Zener
 - Comprueba resistencias y condensadores

*3- *Una vez terminada la comprobación de la etapa primaria, conecta nuevamente la fuente a la red y, sin encender nada, ni puentear, mide el voltaje en el cable violeta...

En el mejor de los casos ya debe darte los 5v., si no te da los 5v quiere decir que pasó un desastre con los transformadores, y en ese caso debes cambiarlos...

*4- Comprobar la etapa Secundaria*

 - Cambia los componentes dañados en la etapa secundaria
 - Mide los transistores
 - Comprueba el Zener que te comentaba ErickLarva
 - Comprueba los Diodos
 - Comprueba nuevamente la resistencia de 100 K que te comentaba al inicio

*5-* Una vez terminada la comprobación de algunos componentes de la etapa secundaria, conecta nuevamente la fuente a la red y esta vez puentea el cable verde con un cable negro cualquiera (esto provocará que la fuente arranque en frío)...

Si la fuente arranca, el fan da algunas vueltas y se vuelve a apagar, es muy probable que tengamos un sobrevoltaje... en este caso ve al paso 6...

En caso que la fuente funcione sin problemas   (que es lo ansiosamente esperado) comprueba los voltajes, que todo vaya bien... y ponle carga a la fuente... algún Disco Duro, lector, etc... y comprueba los Amperajes...

Luego... bueno pues luego.. ya sabes más o menos como "remendar" fuentes y esto da unas alegría tremendas...

*6-* Comprobación final

Este paso es un poco tedioso, porque debes:

 - Comprobar todas las resistencias de la etapa secundaria
 - Comprobar los Condensadores (especialmente el de Poliester cerca del Integrado TL)
 - Comprueba nuevamente la resistencia de 100 K que te comentaba al inicio
 - Una vez terminada la comprobación de estos componentes de la etapa secundaria, conecta nuevamente la fuente a la 
   red y esta vez puentea el cable verde con un cable negro para arrancarla.

*7-* Si aún así no funciona, puedes intentar cambiar los integrados, y repetir el proceso de encendido.


Con este procedimiento he reparado decenas de fuentes, aunque como dice un refrán cubano "cada maestro tiene su librito"...

Bueno.. espero haberte ayudado... cualquier cosa me escribes...

Un saludo

Alex


----------



## willywallaz

Hola 1° si fuera de playboy estaria barbaro, jeje solo tengo una cammara digital y aprovecho su zoom y funciones, lo del retoque digital es muy facil. los capacitores que saque son de 1500uf 50V y 10V respectivamente, en cuanto tenga tiempo voy a ver si puedo chequear toda esta listita de "cositas" a ver si puedo llegar a algun lado, y de paso por supuesto sigo aprendiendo, muchas gracias por su ayuda y en cuanto tenga novedades les cuento como sigue la historia..Saludos


----------



## ericklarva

Un pequeño consejillo que no vi por algún lugar, y si lo hubiese mas vale recordar. De preferencia siempre conecta un "halógeno" de 120VAC-50W o 120VAC-25W, dependiendo de la potencia de la fuente, en serie a tu fuente sin carga. Esto te sirve como resguardo para evitar que componentes no dañados se quemen por otros que si lo están. Sin carga el dicróico debe prender por un instante muy corto de tiempo, casí imperceptible, y apagarse por completo. Si no sucede así significa que algo no está del todo bien en la fuente y hay que checar a fondo para componerlo.
Si todo anda bien podemos conectarle alguna carga pequeña y observaremos que el dicróico prende un poco. Si la carga es demasiado grande la fuente se protegería por bajo voltaje.
Así de esta forma te aseguras de no dañar aún mas la fuente al conectarle de manera directa sin saber que componente andan dañados. Espero te sea de utilidad.
Saludos
PD igual es aplicable a otros circuitos, como televisores, DVD, modulares, etc.


----------



## willywallaz

Bueno les comento, finalmente coloque una resistencia de 330 ohms 1/2W, cambie los capacitores desbordados, comprobe la resistencia de 100K y el zener y la fuente anduvo sin ningun problema, da los 5V de servicio y en vacio me entrega 12.14 V, la deje funcionando un rato largo con un amplificador que acabo de terminar y no paso nada extraño asi que les agradezco un monton por su ayudarme a solucionar mi problema y de paso enseñarme un poco de este tema Saludos..


----------



## ericklarva

Que bueno, Felicidades!. Ahora ya tienes tu primera experiencia en reparación de fuentes, igual muy buenas respuestas del compañero softimus muy precisas y claras.
Saludos


----------



## softimus

Hola WilliWallaz:

Felicidades y a festejar    por tu reparación exitosa !

Es muy reconfortante cuando las reparaciones son exitosas (mucho más mientras más trabajoso es reparar), en esto ayudó mucho tu disposición para aprender, sigue así que te esperan retos mayores...

Un saludo también a ErickLarva, yo mismo aprendí con él lo del halógeno, eso no me lo sabía   así que todos los días se aprende algo nuevo...

Suerte y que Dios les bendiga..


----------



## willywallaz

si la verdad es muy gratificante cuando logras reparar algo por tu mismo en especial cuando recien estas empezando en todo esto como yo, les agradezco nuevamente por su ayuda y le digo a los señores administradores del foro que ya pueden cerrar el post Saludos y que dios te bendiga tambien a vos.


----------



## mcrven

willywallaz dijo:
			
		

> mira que si le haces un click sobre las fotos las podes ampliar mucho mas he, en la primera se pueden seguir las pistas bien hasta arriba..igual si no se llega a ver bien marcame de donde necesitas mas definicion que saco otra



Jugando con tus fotos y con un manejador de imágenes, pude ver ciertas cosas que me guiaron para hacer un breve diagrama que va adjunto.

En él verás un diodo marcado DAAA que podrás asociar con uno que aparece en la placa, lado de componentes, cómo te indico en el diagrama.

En el punto de unión entre DAAA, R32, y el capacitor CXXX, está derivado el cable azul que corresponde a los -12V.

Al otro lado de R32 verás una isla con tres soldaduras. Una es de R32 misma, las otras dos corresponden a RXXX y DXXX, anmbos en paralelo. Dos pistas parten de esa isla hacia sendos lugares que deberás identificar tú mismo.

La circuitería asociada a R32 parece ser el control de presencia de voltajes de la fuente. Es la sección que vigila que todos los voltajes de la fuente esten presentes, antes de dar la señal Power Good.

No puedo determinar un valor para R32, sin embargo, te sugiero la midas con el multímetro. Algunas veces, a pesar de verse achicharradas dan lectura.

Por lo que puedo ver y, según reportas el daño, luce que fue provocado por una descarga.

Saludos y suerte


----------



## willywallaz

Hola no entiendo que es lo que quieres averiguar con esto? intentas deducir el valor exacto de la resistencia o que?


----------



## aleks_demol

HOLA, primero que nada un saludo a toda la comunidad, soy nuevo en este foro y espero me puedan asesorar en este tema. 
Mi problema es que tengo una fuente de poder ATX marca THERMALTAKE PURE POWER 430W que se supone es de muy buena calidad. Aquí dejo el link de un review de esta fuente: 
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/332 

LA FALLA: 1.- bobina se quemo creo yo , por que el cuerto donde estaba, se encotraba cerrado como a 31ºC y empezo a oler quemado pero como seguia funcionando no sospeche de lla fuente o Pc.
2-después de probar la fuente en otra maquina comprobé que no funcionaba la desarme y me di cuenta que la bobina toroidal que esta al final del secundario estaba negra como quemada. 
3-cheque los voltajes con multímetro de todos los cables con la técnica de puentear el negro con el verde y con un disco duro para crear carga y no me daba ningún voltaje, solo tenía 5v en el cable verde y 5v en el morado que es el control creo, y solo se escuchaba un pequeño zumbido, además el disipador del primario donde están los transistores se calentaba poco mientras que el segundo disipador del secundario permanecía muy frio. 

Bueno es eso la explicación que puedo dar espero este bien explicado y me gustaría saber si existe alguna solución, reparando o cambiando la bobina, o si creen que haya más elementos dañados. Eso es todo y espero me puedan ayudar gracias.


----------



## mana1612

Lo primero que podes hacer es extraer el toroide y reemplazar los alambres, pero tendras que anotar bien la posición de los alambres diametro, numero de  vueltas, sentido,... hacer un esquema en papel para que lo armes con alambre nuevo exactamente igual. 
si tenes suerte puede que salga andando, pero primero probala sin conectarla a la PC, como hiciste antes, controla las tensiones, un buen rato para ver que nada tome temperatura mayor de lo normal  y luego proba con carga.
si esto funciona el problema fue que al recalentarse el alambre se tocaron y por ejemplo el +12 Volt se unió con el +5Volt y trabajo la proteccion. Pero el recalentamiento de este inductor no es normal es probable que como vos decis le falto refrigeración.
si con esto no funciona, va ser muy complicado repararla, 1er: tenes que saber bastantes sobre fuentes y 2do: tener el esquema de la fuente 
Suerte


----------



## David Mentesana

Hola a todos los foristas que incurren en este "divertido" mundo que es la electronica,,, jaj sin mas palabreo vamos a los hechos:::

Resulta que tengo una fuente AT de 230W que ha fallado dos veces y ha sido reparada por mi ambas. La ultima vez se le cambiaron los condensadores de 2200uF y 330uF, el puente de diodos (el original era el KBP206 se le puso otro ahora), se elimino el termistor NTC50 (5 ohms), se reemplazaron los MJE13007 y las resistencias de 2.2ohm ademas de los diodos FR307 de la misma etapa (hay muchos mas detalles en mi blog www.adriandavidm.blogspot.com). Por ultimo se le cambio ambos diodos FR302 por 2 diodos 1N5408 ... Sin embargo conecte un TDA7386 a volumen bajo y andaba, cuando supere los 3A en la fuente se quema.

No entiendo cual es el drama... Ya no se que hacer porque no resulta rentable la reparacion, aunq puedo intentarlo una vez mas... Agradezco respuestas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estas usando diodos convencionales (1N54XX) en reemplazo de diodos schottky o ultra-rápidos...y con ese tipo de reemplazos se te va a quemar cada vez que la enciendas. Eso de sacar el termistor es una burrada, por que está para proteger al puente de la carga inicial de los capacitores.

Si seguís reemplazando cosas al boleo sin estudiar los componentes primero....lo proximo que se te va a quemar es tu casa...

Saludos!


----------



## David Mentesana

jaj en realidad me dieron los 1N5408 en reemplazo de los FR302 y viendo las datasheets me di cuenta que si bien manejan la misma corriente , el FR302 es ultra rapido como bien vos decis y tienen buena respuesta a alta frecuencia que es lo que realmente se necesita en esa etapa de la fuente... Lo que me da bronca es que no se consiguen las cosas por aqui: 

El FR302 lo reemplaze por 1N5408 al no conseguir el original...
El NTC50 lo reemplace por un corto al no conseguirlo tambien... :x  :x  :x 

Espero que pueda recuperarla y que no vuele otra vez... A proposito tengo otra fuente AT de XXX W y tiene un integrado montado sobre un disipador (que reemplaza a los FR302) llamado D83-004 ... sera buena idea reemplazar los diodos 1N5408 por este integrado?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

David Mentesana dijo:
			
		

> Espero que pueda recuperarla y que no vuele otra vez... A proposito tengo otra fuente AT de XXX W y tiene un integrado montado sobre un disipador (que reemplaza a los FR302) llamado D83-004 ... sera buena idea reemplazar los diodos 1N5408 por este integrado?



En principio, sí. Solo habría que ver el datasheet de ese par de diodos integrados para ver cual es la corriente que soporta y si se presta a tus necesidades.

No sigas reemplazando componentes por cualquier cosa por que te va a explotar todo. SI tenes otras fuentes viejas y muertas,podés rescatar componentes de allí, por que son todos los mismo, incluso los transformadores.

Saludos!


----------



## David Mentesana

gracias otra vez!

Cambie los diodos 1N5408 (uno por supuesto  quemado) por un C25-02C un rectificador rapido integrado de 30A el cual monté sobre un disipador de una fuente vieja...Por otra parte habia un problema con el puente de diodos: tenia un W10M que solo soporta 1.5 A, fue cambiado por un KB04 que soporta 2 y es similar al KB06 que tenia originalmente...Por supuesto tuve que cambiar ambos 13007 nuevamente los saque de una fuente vieja   Ahora anda al pelo:..  
Es hora de seguir con el proyecto !

Saludos!


----------



## maxi1330

tengo una fuente d pc atx.. entre los cables negro y amarillo que deberia estar en aprox. 12v.. al medir figura aprox 12.5v.. es normal?..


----------



## Tacatomon

Si. Al no tener carga, el voltaje de salida tiende a ser un poco mayor... O tambien puede ser indice de que la fuente tiene una mala regulación de la linea de 12V. Pruaba cargar la salida de 12V con una lampara de coche, 50W bastan, mide el voltaje, si es menos de 11.70V ya es malo.

Saludos!


----------



## cevv

saludos!
Tengo una fuente de pc que no funciona..  Estaba sin uso, la fui a encender (hizo para encender) pero ahi se quedo...  la revise... y creo tiene el  CEF02N6A  quemado, alguien sabe porque transistor puedo sustituirlo?
Espero puedan ayudarme! y gracias de antemano.


----------



## maxi1330

gracias tacatomon.. probe con una lampara de auto de 55w medi y marcaba 11.60v aprox.. puede funcionar mal la pc¿?

---
ahora la probe enchufandole una lectora de cd y mide 12.35v.. creo que anda bn o no¿?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola
En tu localidad no venden el CEF02N6A ?.

Puedes preguntar directamente en las tiendas donde vendan productos(Partes, refacciones) por un substituto.

Otra forma es investigar las caracteristicas electronicas del supuesto quemado y buscar un substituto. por ejemplo entra aqui:
http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=CEF02N6A

Tu transistor es: N-Channel Enhancement Mode Field Effect Transistor.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## vientozonda

Hola maxi1330, mira hay fuentes que le aplicas carga y el voltaje sube y otras que baja (es según el diseño), hay algo que hay que tener en cuenta y es el voltaje de 12v- (cable azul) si este conector mide entre 11,5 y 11,8v te va a funcionar bien, sino puede que no tengas vídeo o la pc no te encienda.
Por lo que veo en los 12v+ no tienes una tensión correcta, deberias tener al menos 11,85 u 11,95v.
Y por último debes medir el cable violeta el cual debe tener 4,9 a 5,1v+ que son escenciales para el arranque del PC.
Espero haber ayudado, saludos!


----------



## vientozonda

Hola estimados colegas, tengo algunos problemas para reparar algunas fuentes de PC; resulta que midiendo tensiones de fuentes que había reparado encuentro que tengo los voltajes muy bajos ej:

+12 = 10,9v
 + 5 =  4,5v
 3,3 =  2,5v
-12 = 10,5v
 -5 =   4,2v
Stnby = 5,01v+

Les comento que he reemplazado los diodos y condensadores por identicos, en algunas también los CI 494 y 339 y todo sigue igual; ya no se por donde buscarle la vuelta a esto, agradecería si alguien me puede ayudar, saludos cordiales.


----------



## madmax

Los integrados son de control lm339 o lm494.
Fijate creo que el pin 1 es el de control de tensiones a ella van las tensiones de  5v y 12v  fijate en los datashet reemplaza las resistencias  que van a masa y al pin 1 por  3kohm y 33kohm deberian levantar las tensiones.
5v         12v  
>            >
<            <
>            > 
__________________<pin1 lm494
>              >
< 33k        <3K
>              >
---            ---
GND            GND


----------



## leovm6355

yo tambien me dedico a la reparacion de pc y este problemas es muy comun yo te recomendaria conectar la fuente al la targeta madre y la enciendas algunas targetas no nesecitan presisamente el voltage exacto y pueden regularlo segun sus nesecidades, si inicia correctamente no tienes que hacerle nada, checa igual el selector de voltage de entrada debe de estar en 115 o 120 v si esta en 240 si enciende pero no da voltage normal o puede ser que alguna unidad este dañada y este causando la vajada de voltaje.


----------



## Tomasito

El voltaje de entrada no tiene nada que ver, son fuentes switching que se acomodan a distintos voltajes.

Revisá como dijo madmax la pata uno del tl494 que es donde llega la referencia de voltaje para regular las salidas. Tiene que tener una resistencia a masa y otra a +5v, las podés reemplazar con un preset para hacer ajustes finos. Cuanto menor voltaje le llegue a la pata 1 del tl494, mayor voltaje va a entregar la fuente.



Saludos.


----------



## vientozonda

Hola y gracias a todos los que han aportado su opinion, mil disculpas por la demora en mi respuesta, es que tuve que ausentarme por razones laborales; les comento que hice la prueba de cambiar las resistencias del terminal "Feedback" del LM494 y obtuve muy buenos resultados ya que recuperé muchas fuentes que había descartado. 
Les dejo un cordial saludo y seguimos en contacto.


----------



## rizomorfo

Hol  a gente, estoy tratando de reparar una fuente atx, solo por amor al arte.

Me esta tirando bajas tensiones (probando sin carga), el de 12v me da 11.8v, el de -12v me da 10.5 y el -5v me da -4.4v, los demás están bastante bien.
Cambie todos los transistores C945 por BC547 (doblando las patitas un poco, es provisorio), un capacitor inflado y una resistencia quemada. También cambie el TL494 pero eso no modifico nada.

Alguna idea??


PD: cuando conectaba un motorcito DC a 5v o 12v se apagaba la fuente no se porque


----------



## luisgrillo

Cambiaste el regulador de voltaje TL431 o checaste que estubera funcionando bien?

una cosa que puede estar fallando es que se halan dañado los diodos rectificadores, 

sabes que corriente tienes en la linea de alimentacion cunado la fuente esta en sin carga?


----------



## Tacatomon

maxi1330 dijo:


> gracias tacatomon.. probe con una lampara de auto de 55w medi y marcaba 11.60v aprox.. puede funcionar mal la pc¿?
> 
> ---
> ahora la probe enchufandole una lectora de cd y mide 12.35v.. creo que anda bn o no¿?



Lo que te pasa es logico, la fuente tiene una regulacion mala. Cosa que no pasa con las ATX de marca. Igual con esa carga el voltaje es "aceptable".

Saludos!!!


----------



## rizomorfo

hola luis gracias por la respuesta. mañana voy a probar cambiar el TL431, la mayoria de los diodos rapidos y comunes los probé y al parecer funcionaban bien.

el SBL3040 parece medio gris, podra ser eso?, esta medio complicado des-soldar y no lo puedo probar puesto. Podra ser eso?

Bueno, cambie todos los TR C945 por nuevos, tambien cambie el TL494 y el TL431, cambie un par de diodos 1N4001 para probar tambien.
Ahora el -12v me tira -9.9v.. el PG me esta dando bein, 5.01v

que componentes estan asociados con la regulacion negativa??

alguna ideaaa?


----------



## jozcariz

Hola gente! Estoy debutando en el foro.
Leí todos los mensajes sobre fuentes ATX, pero esta me supera. Paso a detallar para que se entienda la situación:
1) Tenía el fusible quemado.
2) Procedí a chequear los diodos del puente y los transistores de conmutación. Los electrolíticos se ven 10 puntos.
3) Reemplacé el fusible y la enchufé.
4) Tenía los +5V de mantenimiento.
5) Intenté encenderla poniendo a tierra el cable de power.
6) Hizo un esbozo de encender (el cooler intentó girar) pero solo fué un amague ya que no encendió y no tenía tensión en  ningun pin.
7) Pensé que podría estar autoprotegiéndose y controlé los diodos del secundario. Los desoldé, medí con el tester y los volí a soldar porque aparentan estar 10 puntos (no estan en corto)
8) Vuelvo a enchufar la fuente y ahora no tengo ni siquiera los +5V de mantenimiento!!!!!
Inspeccionendo con detenimiento no veo ningun capacitor ni resistencia ni zenner dañados...  no se qué mas testear...   ¿alguien tiene alguna pista como para empezar a desmadejar este problema??  Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## plba00

mira revisa las dupletas que  estan en el segundo disipador, es decir en la parte secundaria de la fuente tienes  que revisar a fondo bien porque si cambias los componentes que estan mal y se te queda algunos sin que te des cuenta esto puede empeorar las cosas es decir que mas nunca vas a dar con la solucion 
cualquier inquietud postea


----------



## jozcariz

Disculpá que no entendí bien tu comentario. Respecto del secundario (los componentes con disipador) los desolde y testie a los 3 (dos integrados TO3 y un arreglo de 2 diodos) y no estaban en corto. Tal vez debería buscar en la WEB la hoja de datos para ver si las caidas de tensión directa estaban en el rango, pero no noté nada extraño y no los reemplacé. ¿Debería reemplazarlos?
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## mcrven

jozcariz dijo:
			
		

> Disculpá que no entendí bien tu comentario. Respecto del secundario (los componentes con disipador) los desolde y testie a los 3 (dos integrados TO3 y un arreglo de 2 diodos) y no estaban en corto. Tal vez debería buscar en la WEB la hoja de datos para ver si las caidas de tensión directa estaban en el rango, pero no noté nada extraño y no los reemplacé. ¿Debería reemplazarlos?
> Muchas gracias!!



Bájate unos diagramas de fuentes de PC que hay en www.comunidadelectronicos.com .

Prácticamente son todas iguales.

Saludos:


----------



## plba00

generalmente son dupletas de diodos( si los arreglos de diodos casi siempre uno de estos se pone en corto pero bueno no quiere decir que  sean ellos), tambien puedes mirar los drivers que  generamente estan cerca de estos son dos C-945 que  se abren ambos  o uno; 
postea resultados asi podre ayudarte


----------



## duque

deseo me ayuden con mi fuente de poder, ya que esta se me quemaron los cables amarillos de un solo conector, y el corto se fue hacia dentro de la fuente de poder,que pudo haber ocurrido, como arreglo esto
gracias de antemano


----------



## pablofunes90

al cortocircuitar cualquiera de las salidas comprometes a la fuente, podes haber quemado los elementos de conmutación y no es algo fácil de reparar ya que hay que sacar disipadores y demás...
es bastante complejo el funcionamiento de esas fuentes... te recomiendo que pidas presupuesto en algún lugar de reparaciones y al mismo tiempo averigües precios de fuentes nuevas...


----------



## DanielU

Que fuente era (Marca, Modelo)? A que pc lo tenias conectado? Provocaste un cortocircuito acceidental?


----------



## Fortivo

por los precios que estan ((por lo menos en españa)) te aconsejo comprar una nueva , porque aveces salen mas caras reparar..

un saludo.


----------



## ibdali

hola, les comento que tengo una pc con una fuente coolermaster de 850w, y el tema que cuando la enchufo, hay veces que me hace saltar la llave térmica.:enfadado:

creo yo , que se debe a que cuando la enchufo carga los capacitores y me genera un consumo elevado. Me extraña, ya que debería tener algún encendido "soft".

Mi pregunta es:

sin tocar la fuente, externamente, se pude hacer algo???

cambiar la llave térmica(por una mayor) no es la solución, ya que el consumo sera igualmente elevado y también hará lo mismo. Ademas que perjudicaría al resto de la instalaciones.


Saludos!!


----------



## tecnogirl

Y que PC tiene una fuente taaaann grande, quizá una supercomputadora ??. Salu2.


----------



## ibdali

si la verdad es que es una maquina muy potente, pero ese no es el tema!!


----------



## ls2k

ponle un interruptor a la fuente.. y lo otro?? porque la desenchufas?? si el pc debe tar siempre conectado a la red.. un pc cuando se enchufa enciende solo y la corriente sube mucho porque se inicia todo al iro y no de uno como cuando se enciende normalmente, pero normalmente las fuentes atx cuando existe mucho consumo se bloquean hacia atras y no salta la llave termica.. en algo esta fallando tu fuente.. porque el integrado no esta cortando el sobreconsumo.. aunque no corta a los 800w, los 800w no son para suministerarlos todos de una, se suministran de a poco, sino la fuente se bloquea y corta y tenes que reiniciarla.. saludos XD suerte con tu makina potente.. yo em mi pc tenia una fuente "andromeda" de 900w


----------



## oscarcito_ale

controla la descarga a tierra a lo mejor sea ese tu problema tenes una llave termomagnetico o un diyuntor diferencial? a lo mejor tu diferencial esta interpretando una descarga y sea eso lo que salta.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿De cuánto es la térmica?

A veces las térmicas fallan , entonces hay que reemplazarlas sin aumentar su valor.


----------



## ls2k

mm deveras se me fue eso.. pude que haya alguna fuga a masa.. revisa la tiera y puede que sea por eso que salta


----------



## ibdali

"ls2k", desenchufo la maquina cuando la termino de usar, como todos, me parace que leiste mal y la fuente funciona ok, no falla, es claro que el problema es debido al consumo exesivo del ensendido, es lo mismo que cuando pones un tranformador y unos capacitores de mucha carga sin ensendido "soft", salta la llave.

aclaro mejor, en mi casa no tengo toma a tierra y el que salta es la llave térmica(15 amperes).


----------



## lordsoft

!no tienes toma a tierra?¡¡¡   pero.. no debes porque desenchufar al pc cuando lo desocupas, yo no conozco a nadie que lo haga ahh no perdon.. tu lo haces jejej.. no tienes que hacerlo porque le acortas la vida a la fuente.. la fuente no sigue suministrando energia si el pc no la requiere, por eso que se cortan hacia atras con una señal adelante... porque si mal no lo recuerdo esas fuentes parten solas la primera ves cuando las enchufas, deben estar siempre enchufadas, porque lo que hace el boton de encendido es hacer durante un brevetiempo un puente entre el cable verde de la fuente y tierra.. (no tierra galvanica)  todo con ordenes del micro por supuesto.. pero en fin es eso.. no debes desnchufar el pc porque una fuente tan grande entrega muchos amperios al momento del arranque y la electronica consume mucho del otro lado.. or eso salta la llave..

no hay llaves termicas de 15 a.. son de 16


----------



## LM380

lordsoft dijo:
			
		

> !no tienes toma a tierra?¡¡¡ pero.. no debes porque desenchufar al pc cuando lo desocupas, yo no conozco a nadie que lo haga ahh no perdon.. tu lo haces jejej.. no tienes que hacerlo porque le acortas la vida a la fuente.. la fuente no sigue suministrando energia si el pc no la requiere, por eso que se cortan hacia atras con una señal adelante...


Yo desenchufo siempre la fuente si no voy a utilizar la PC en las proximas horas. 
Las fuentes ATX siguen trabajando mínimamente cuando están apagadas, generan los 5V de StandBy que se envían a la Motherboard para esperar la orden de encendido a pleno. Por lo menos a mí, no me gusta tener ni un Led consumiendo energía si no lo preciso, no me parece que es malo para la fuente desconectarla de la red eléctrica.


----------



## jorgelaratawasa

Bueno antes que nada un saludo, ahora si, mi problema es que tengo una fuente conmutada del tipo ATX que dejo de funcionar despues de que hizo un corto y como ya sabran estas fuentes se protejen apagandose, no era la primera vez que me ocurria pero esta vez ya no encendio. Despues de desarmarla para revisarla me di cuenta que la parte inicial de la fuente si funciona es decir la parte de corriente alterna ya que despues de que presiono el swich de encendido aunque la fuente no arranca si la dejo asi un rato el disipador de esta parte se pone tibio (eso me hace pensar que hasta ahi si funciona). 
Al parecer el problema esta en la parte que se encarga de generar los distintos voltajes de la fuente 5, 12, etc. 
Me encargue de revisar cada diodo y transistor pero parece que todos estan en buen estado y ahora no se que mas hacer.
Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar y de ante mano, muchas gracias.


----------



## ibdali

"lordsoft", es muy comun desenchufar la fuente, no hay ningun problema en hacerlo y no le acortas la vida util, no se que habras leido por ahí!!!!!!!
ademas lo hago porque en la zona donde vivo la red electrica no es muy estable(hay cortes muy seguidos)
te aseguro que la llave termica es de 15 amperes.


----------



## superpower

Hola : pregunto.... la pc la tenes conectada a un estabilizador de tension?
si es asi probá conectarla directo.
De lo contrario tendrias que probarla, por ejemplo en la casa de algun vecino o amigo,
antes de pensar que el problema es la fuente,una llave termica de 15 amperes para una casa, hoy en dia :con lavaropas automatico ,tv, pc, aire acondicionado, y todos los electrodomesticos que hay ,es poco,es más, lo recomendable es 25amp ,y porsupuesto un disyuntor.
Saludos.


----------



## kavi

Hola, prueba a cambiar la llave térmica que seguro estarà estropeada. Por el consumo de la fuente no sufras. La llave soportará 220Vx15A=3300W.
Un saludo.


----------



## lordsoft

compra una ups.. es lo mejor en estos casos,  y "¡¡¡haz una toma a tierra segun las normas del pais!!!!! es por la seguridad la ups te previene todo el rollo


----------



## Raedon

1º, fijate si las salidas del la fiuente no estan encorto, si tenes cerca de 20ohms esta bien, si es 0 ta mal y tendras que cambiar los diodos rectificadores de salida.

2º, fijate el standby de la fuente, si este no funciona no alimenta los integrados TL494 y algun otro que tenga para que arranque.

3º, fijate el sistema de proteccion que tiene, si es en base a un LM393 o algun otro especifico, a veces suelen dañarse.


----------



## ibdali

la he probado sin estabilizador y es lo mismo.
se me complica lo de hacer una toma a tierra, creo que intentaré primero cambier la llave termica.


----------



## jorgelaratawasa

A ok voy a revisarlo para ver si es esa alguna de las fallas.
Gracias


----------



## jorgelaratawasa

Al parecer la fuente no esta en corto porque la resistencia que me da es algo mas alta de lo que me dices, lo que estuve investigando y espero puedas explicarme un poco mas es lo de el *Stand-by* lo que pasa es que no entiendo como verificar si es correcto su funcionamiento para activar la fuente. A hay ademas otra cosa el integrado que utiliza es un LPG-899 y no se si este sea mas o menos comercial, de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## superdat

El Stand-by es controlado por el transitor que esté en la posición Q3 (ver la serigrafia de la placa). En la fase primaria Q1,Q2 y Q3 vienen adheridos a un disipador. En otros casos, solo tiene un mosfet y Q3 está separado como un encapsulado o como un integrado. Si enchufas la fuente a VAC sin encerder la fuente, tiene haber tensión en cable violeta (5V aprox.)


----------



## jorgelaratawasa

Muchas gracias por la ayuda superdat, ahora ya repare la fuente, lo que tenia era un transistor defectuoso y en efecto era uno de los del disipador del primario, el de enmedio para ser esacto, lo sustitui por uno de un modelo anterior pero de la misma marca y quedo reparada, ahora ya se un poco mas de fuentes conmutadas.
Te mando un saludo y espero poder ayudar si necesitas algo.


----------



## DFV1509

Hola a todos, espero que puedan ayudarme, resulta que cada vez que enciendo mi ordenador, la fuente comienza a sonar como si fuese un motor, lo raro es que cuando la abro y la pruebo no suena, esto sucede cada vez que la enciendo, dejandola de usar de un dia para otro, bueno espero que me ayuden ya que honestamente me da colera estar abriendola y no encontrar nada de falla ademas no se mucho de fuentes, pero si se de electronica, espero su pronta ayuda gracias


----------



## Cacho

No es la fuente, es el ventilador.
Cambialo y ya está.

Seguramente al abrirla se acomoda un poquito y no hace ruido 


Saludos


----------



## ehbressan

Hola, a mi me ha dado resultado limpiar el ventilador (generalmente el ruido es vibracion del chaperío, debido al desbalancéo del rotor del venti por mugre), y luego, una gotita de aceite en el eje. Podes probar esto antes de cambiarlo, si no funciona vas al cambio.

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17

Hola a todos. Hoy me he hecho con una fuente ATX Bestec ATX-250-12Z REV.:C que no funcionaba para aprovechar para un mixer la carcasa. Como los electrónicos somos así, la pruebo y como arranca y da tensión +- bién, decido aprovecharla como fuente de laboratorio, ya que la AT cascó. Como guardaba la carcasa con las bornas, decido cambiarla de caja, condenando el LED trasero que trae, y colocando testigos LED de alimentación y marcha sobre 5V SB y PowerGood, usando #PS-On para activar. Cuando acabo, le conecto carga y empieza a a oscilar. 5V SB está estable (4.93 V), PS-ON a 4.02V y PG 0.00 V en stand-by. Arranca, y 5 V SB se mantiene, PS-ON a 0 y PG a 4.92 y las tensiones son -12V: 11.63 V; 3.3V: 3.31 V; 5V: 5.02 V y 12V: 11.41 V. Le conecto una bombilla de 12 V 5 W (con el téster me da 4.8 ohm), PG a 0.046V , pero las tensiones son -11.81, 3.30 y 5 clavados y 11.36, respectivamente. Si la carga va a 5, las tensiones son 4.84 PG, -11.8, 3.3, 4.94 y 11.7; y si es a 3.3 V: 4.9 PG, -11.7, 3.29, 5.01 y 11.4.
Hay capas (condensadores) hinchados, creo que vinculados a las salidas, y los integrados son 2 LM 358 N, 33C3RRN TPS 3510 P, UC 3842 BN NLCKRN y A6351 A SK342. En los disipadores destacan 3 STPS30 45CW UMQ 309
Eso es todo, además de una bobina conectada en serie con la Alimentación de 220 que parece un trafo.

Josefe17


----------



## Nilfred

Este tema estaba tan muerto como tu fuente.
¿A donde queres llegar?


----------



## HADES

Nilfred dijo:


> Este tema estaba tan muerto como tu fuente.
> ¿A donde queres llegar?



saludos Nilfred! creo que a lo que el compañero queria llegar era que encontro una fuente pero no estaba tan buena y pues el notor qeu los condensadores estaban hinchados y quiere ver como le podemos ayudara a reparar su fuente salu2


----------



## Nilfred

¿Ya reemplazaste los condensadores hinchados?


----------



## Josefe17

1º Estoy pelado
2º Hasta el 29 de junio no tengo tiempo


----------



## HADES

josefe17 dijo:


> 1º Estoy pelado
> 2º Hasta el 29 de junio no tengo tiempo



Y no tienes alguna otra fuente de pc que este descompuesta PERO que no tenga los condensadores inflados? para sacarlos y reeplazarlos y te ahorras money!!


----------



## Nilfred

¡Naa! Valen centavos y duran 5 años. Usado ya perdió gran parte de su vida útil.
Solo rescataría las medidas raras que no se consiguen tipo 680µF y los de tantalio.


----------



## HADES

Nilfred dijo:


> ¡Naa! Valen centavos y duran 5 años. Usado ya perdió gran parte de su vida útil.
> Solo rescataría las medidas raras que no se consiguen tipo 680µF y los de tantalio.



Si lo se solo era una opcion como el decia que andaba Pelado pues opcion pero con el pero que ya mencionaste salu2!


----------



## Josefe17

¿Y el tiempo, qué? Estoy con globales, estreno una obra de teatro y luego me voy de viaje. Hasta julio nada.


----------



## Nilfred

Enchufas el soldador y la pistola encoladora para que se caliente.
3 minutos para desarmar la fuente.
Sujetas la placa, firmemente, boca abajo para evitar derrames al cortar los capacitores de cuajo.
10 segundos para sujetar la placa.
6 segundos por capacitor recortado.
5 segundos por cada pin desoldado.
1 minuto para colocar cada capacitor nuevo (se pierde mucho tiempo adaptando la distancia entre pines)
1 minuto adicional para sujetar todos los capacitores con la pistola encoladora.
2 segundos por punto y 4 segundos para ir de un punto a otro de soldadura.
3 segundos para ir de un capacitor a otro recortando los sobrantes.
5 minutos para armar la fuente.
Si vas a tardar mas de 1 hora, estas perdiendo plata. Mejor comprate una nueva.


----------



## Josefe17

Es que son las dos cosas juntas, y además es por hobby. Hasta que no venga del viaje no tendré € disponibles.


----------



## josearodriguez

Hola, tengo  una fuente de alimentación ATX de un Fujitsu Siemens Newton Power model NPS-210BB A. Es una fuente alargada especial para un pc slim por lo que no me sirve una fuente estandar y necesitaría repararla. He realizado el puente entre el cable verde y masa y la fuente arranca. Al comprobar las tensiones todas bien menos la PG (power good) que en vacio da cero voltios y a veces durante un segundo unos 3.5 a 4 V. Sin embargo si pongo una lampara de 12 V y unnos 65 W y compruebo la tension PG si que me da los 5 V. Decir que cuando enchufo la fuente al pc este no hace nada (no arranca).


----------



## DOSMETROS

Puede haber un corto en la placa madre.

Deberías probar esa fuente en otra Pc y probar tu PC con otra fuente buena.

Saludos


----------



## josearodriguez

Me han dejado otra fuente buena y si que funciona. Y mi fuente en el otro ordenador no funca  por lo que está claro que mi fuente esta defectuosa. Gracias por tu interes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

O sea que funciona con una carga?

Tiene un comparador que habilita el PG

Esas fuentes ya son viejitas , yo le cambiaría capacitores.

Saludos !


----------



## josearodriguez

Que aspecto podría tener el comparador? Los capacitadores no estan hinchados. Alguna forma de comprobarlos? Gracias de nuevo y saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esas fuentes tenían un problema de temperatura , el fan no les alcanza y entonces sus componentes se deterioran en pocos años. Por eso te dije de los capacitores.

Sacarlos , medirlos y recolocarlos es una tontería, los cambias y listo.

No creo que no funcione el comparador , sino que cómo no alcanza el voltaje, el comparador no habilita.

¿Causa más probable? Los capacitores!

Saludos !


----------



## josearodriguez

Muchas gracias, me pongo a ello.
Saludos

Efectivamente era un condensador de 470 uF 16V el cual estaba hinchao pero tapao con el pegamento blanco. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS

De nada che , me alegro que lo hayas resuelto 

Saludos !


----------



## sdel

Hola como estan?
tengo una fuente con los diodos en corto y los transistores quemados.
uno de los transistores pareciera que dice c5025s o algo parecido ya que esta quemado y no se ve bien. por que transistor lo podria reemplazar?

la fuente es sunshine atx-8p4-2

saludos y gracias


----------



## zxeth

es transistor o es puente de diodos?, mira que los puentes de diodos de alta frecuencia vienen en forma de transistor. ese "transistor" que pusistes tinee un datasheet muy raro, me parece que es un puente de diodos


----------



## sdel

hola zxeth, la verdad que yo estaba seguro que era un transistor, los dos ultimos numeros antes de la s no estoy seguro si es 25 por que esa parte esta quemado, el componente estaba atornillado a un disipador junto con otro que si es un transistor, el k3115. estan despues de los diodos rectificadores. el tema es que tampoco puedo conseguir el esquemqatico de esa fuente.

saludos


----------



## angelito007

Hola sdel... talvez el transistor que buscas sea el 2sc5025 (ya que suelen no colocar la parte que dice 2s y solo ponen c5025). Aqui te dejo el link del datasheet para que veas si es el que buscas
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.net/datasheet-pdf/view/108703/HITACHI/2SC5025.html


----------



## sdel

gracias angelito, viendo el datasheet me parece que es ese. igual pregunto, que caracteristica tengo que comparar para reemplazarlo por otro? si no consigo este?
tiene que ser npn y tengo que ver las corrientes que soporta?
saludo


----------



## angelito007

El transistor debe ser NPN. tienes que ver las caracteristicas como: corrientes maximas, los voltajes, la frecuencia de operacion entre otras. Ahi en el datasheet estan las caracteristicas del transistor, podrias buscar uno que tenga caracteristicas parecidas por ejemplo el 2SC3652


----------



## sdel

gracias angelito voy a ver si lo consigo. saludos


----------



## federico2705

HOLA, les comento, tenia una fuente de pc vieja...calculo que una AT , estaba haciendo una prueba de un circuito de repente conecte una serie de leds mas supongo que entro en corto y dejo de andar el cooler, desde ahi la fuente no andubo mas, me fije capacitores no hay ninguno hinchado, resistencias ninguna se ve negra, que hago? la necesito reparar si o si :S, desde ya les agradesco su ayuda, soy estudiante de electronica pero no muy avanzado agradeceria que usen un lenguaje que pueda entender bien


----------



## cerebroo

Recuerda que para usar la fuente en vacio...se conecta cable verde con cable negro del conector AT.

Saluidos.


----------



## burren

mmm pues no es una carga muy pesada bueno dependiendo del numero de leds y pues la verdad es que si algo se daña generalmente son los transistores de conmutacion los cuales casi siempre se estan con un disipador checa el numero y en el internet encontraras informacion de como checarlos alguna duda expon tu avance y podremos ver en que se te ayuda


----------



## federico2705

hola cerebroo la verdad es que antes estaba funcionando sin tener eso conectado, osea al enchufarla andaba.

burren gracias hoy a la noche veo, los de conmutacion como puedo hacer para distinguirlos?,mirando la fuente veo uno solo que tenga un disipador, deberia haber mas o es ese?


----------



## federico2705

burren gracias hoy a la noche veo, los de conmutacion como puedo hacer para distinguirlos?,mirando la fuente veo uno solo que tenga un disipador, deberia haber mas o es ese?


----------



## latinphoenix7

Hola,

Tengo una fuente al cual he le puesto una lámpara/bombilla en serie. Hice el respectivo puente entre PS-ON y Masa y al distribuirle corriente a la fuente, la lámpara enciende y se apaga inmediatamente, lo cual me ASEGURA que no hay corto en el primario

Además, he medido los transistores de potencia y no hay corto entre sus colectores y emisores, el puente rectificador también mide correcto en una sola dirección, los condensadores grandes de entrada no parecen estar malos, hay 5V en 5VSB (cable morado), los demás voltajes son casí ceros y hay un ruido parecido a un relevador.
Qué me sugieren hacer?

He buscado información sobre la causa posible de este ruido y algunos apuntan a un corto en uno de los diodos rectificadores dobles del secundario.


----------



## latinphoenix7

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Si es necesario para poder verificar el valor de los diodos del puente rectificador y los otros componetes.
> 
> Pero  el diodo de salida de la fuente de 5 voltios puedes hacer una prueba preliminar para descartar alguna falla.



Estaba leyendo tu post donde decias algo muy cierto que comúmente "los diodos rectificadores dobles en el área secundaria se dañan".  He encontrado esa falla en varias fuentes. Lo que me llama la atención es que afirmas que se *puede hacer una prueba preliminar para descartar alguna falla en dichos diodos rectificadores.*

Cómo hago esa prueba?

Pues evitaria tener que quitar los rectificadores y el disipador lo cual es una tarea laboriosa.


----------



## zxeth

Yo que vos tiro la fuente y me compro una por 80ar$.no son muy costosas, te va a durar mas y sobre todo te van a mantener psicologicamente vivo. Claro haria eso si es una fuente de menos de 800watts


----------



## tvillaje

buenas estoy reparando una fuente atx, a la cual he tenido que sustituir el fusible, le he puesto una lampara en serie para evitar problemas con un posible corto que tuviera la lampara..

el caso que me salta una duda a la hora de usarla,

la he puesto entre la corriente y la entrada al trasformador puesta en serie.

el caso que *antes de hacer el puente en la toma atx* de la fuente, la conector y la bombilla serie se enciende por 1seg y luego se apaga, (creo que esto es lo correcto).

la duda surge que al encender la fuente , y con un lector dvd rom y una bombilla de coche de 12v 35 w (creo), la fuente arranca, la bombilla de 12v enciende (en la linea de 12v) pero el lector no funciona y *la lampara serie de 60w esta tambien encendida*.

en cambio si la bombilla de 12 v la pongo en la linea de 5v , esta enciden y el lector funciona correctamente y* la bombilla serie esta tambien encendida.*

la duda es, se debe de quedar la bombilla serie encendida o deberia quedarse apagada??
por que el lector no fuciona si tengo la bombilla de 12v puesta en la linea de 12v??

graicas


----------



## tiopepe123

La bombilla de red suele quedarse ligeramente encendida o casi apagada (segun lo optimista que estés).Indicando que la fuente posiblemente ya esta reparada.

Si la bombilla se enciende a tope la fuente sigue estropeada.


En cuanto a la bombilla de 12V deberias medir con el tester la caída de tension, no sea que por alguna causa no pueda con las dos cosas, sobrecarga.

Como siempre revisa condensadores electrolíticos


----------



## Lord Chango

Hola tvillaje, eso que ves en la lámpara que enciende por un segundo y se apaga seguramente se debe a la carga de los capacitores de la fuente.
Lo que uno hace al conectar una lámpara en serie es limitar la corriente que llega al aparato. Tal vez tu problema con la lectora de dvd es precisamente ese, que al limitarle la corriente en los +12v no llega a arrancar (no entiendo porque colocas una lampara de 12 también).

En resumen: la lámpara colocada en la alimentación principal encenderá proporcionalmente a la corriente que circule por ella, por lo tanto, mientras más cargas coloques en la fuente, mas consumirá, y más brillará.

Espero haberte sido de ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## tvillaje

era mas o menos lo que pensaa que ponia pasar, 
si, al decirme lo de lso capacitadores , es tambien logico que la lampara de serie ,cuando la fuente funciona,quede encendida, puesto que los capacitadores estan en carga continua.

si hubiera un corto en la zona primaria de la fuente, aunque esta no tenga el puente echo en el conector atx, evidentemente la lampara de serie se quedaria encendida..

gracias por la aclaracion... 
de todas formas agradezco cualquier otro tipo de explicacion..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Algunas fuentes funcionan mejor cargadas en los 5 volts , así que es normal ese funcionamiento con la lámpara de 12 conectada en los 5.

Saludos !


----------



## fckland

Bueno como dice el titulo.. recibi una fuente atx de unos conocidos y estoy intentando repararla..
Lo que paso es que aca en Argentina tenemos corriente alterna de 220v y la fuente estaba swicheada para ese voltaje.. pero alguien toco esa palanca y la puso a 110v.. por lo que se quemo. A simple vista solo los condensadores de 470uF explotaron.. ya que el fusible esta bien y en los demas componentes parece no haber ningun derretimiento ni nada..
Es posible que solo cambiando los condensadores por otros iguales la fuente vuelva a la vida? O deberia testear componente por componente para saber si esta en corto o no?
Les adjunto algunas imagenes:




Saludos!


----------



## zxeth

De cuantos watts es la fuente.

Respuesta= si es de menos de 600watts, sacale los disipadores, los transformadores, los coolers y tirala a la basura. Las fuentes estan 80$argentinos de 450watts (como precio normal porque en importador salen 12dolares= alrededor de 45pesos)

Si es mas de 600W fijate como repararla, casi siempre mueren los condensadores, los fusibles y muy rara vez el puente de diodos. Tambien puede morir el IC que controla frecuencias y los transformadores (como malo) y no la hagas arrancar mas. Te digo que la repares porque estas si estan mas de 40 dolares en un importador (120$) y estan alrededor de 250$ en una casa de computacion. Y ni te hablo si es de 1000W


----------



## fckland

Es de 400watts.. pero la necesito porque estoy armandome un amplificador de audio y necesito los voltajes con el amperaje que tira.. por eso necesito saber hasta como mido hasta donde fue el daño..
O sea suponiendo que la corriente haya circulado pasando los condensadores.. que se me pudo haber quemado despues?
Saludos!


----------



## eLBARDOS

Los transistores de conmutacion estan despues de los condesadores y estan disipados has diferentes pruebas de aislamiento entre el primario y secundario. Por lo que veo tu problema esta en el primario la piezas son mas baratas y ahorrarte esos 80$ argentinos


----------



## zopilote

Solo cambia los condensadores y el fusible, y de paso mide los diodos rectificadores, y ya tendras como nueva la fuente.


----------



## Nilfred

El switch en 115 duplica la tensión en los condensadores y duplica la corriente en la entrada independiente de la tensión que haya habido en la entrada...
+1 *zxeth* El tiempo que vas a perder vale mucho mas que $80, aprovecha ese tiempo para salir a la vereda, pasear el perro, hacer el amor o lo que mas te guste. Mañana vas con $80 y compras tiempo.
+1 *eLBARDOS* El problema esta en el primario, salvo que se haya quemado algún componente dentro de la PC, va ¿Anda el disco rígido?


----------



## Scooter

La única fuente AT que he "reparado" tenía el fusible fundido, nada mas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Scooter dijo:


> La única fuente AT que he "reparado" tenía el fusible fundido, nada mas.


 

Tuviste demasiada suerte .

Si las conectan al doble de tensión, en general se le queman fusible , puente rectificador , transistores de potencia con sus resistencias asociadas y alguna otra cosilla.

Saludos !


----------



## fckland

Por su puesto, voy a ver si me puedo ahorrar alguna plata, pero no solo por ese tema, sino porque si uno va a andar tirando las cosas q no le andan en vez de intentar repararlas.. jamas va a aprender nada.. y ese no es mi caso.
-Nilfred: El tiempo me sobra (no trabajo porque ahora en 4 dias empiezo la facu), si salis a la vereda te congelas, a mis perras no les gusta que las pasee , hacer el amor.. 3 horas ponele.. y lo que mas me gusta es la electronica.. asi que mejor para mi que desarmar un componente electronico.. creo q*UE* no hay (salvo lo mencionado anteriormente jeje).
Voy a comprar los condensadores y a ver que puedo solucionar...
No se quemo nada, anda todo de la pc, lo unico que tenia olor feo eran los capacitores todos explotados (2 de 470uF 200v).. el fusible no se corto.. queda nomas revisar el puente de diodos y demas componentes.. pero no me quitan el sueño. Cuando lo haga les cuento como me fue, porque en este momento no dispongo de ningun tester o dispositivo para comprobar el funcionamiento.
Saludos y gracias por sus respuestas!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hay testeres de 4 o 5 dólares para empezar !

Saludos !


----------



## fckland

Ya me compre un tester, ahora voy a comprobar el funcionamiento del puente de diodos, los transistores de potencia.. y lo que haya por ahi.
Cualquier cosa posteo mis dudas por aca.
Gracias por sus respuestas.
Saludos!


----------



## Elektro90

Hola,

He estado leyendo un manual de "Reemplazo de condensadores de salida" de Peter Chou.
y él recomienda lo siguiente:

Filtros de Entradas:
*470 uf - 200v 105 ºC  por "Peter" *
330 uf - 200v 85º

Filtros de Salida: Todos a 105 ºC
*3300 uf - 16 v --->+5v   (cable rojo) por "Peter"
1000 uf -25 v ---> -5v    (cable blanco)  por "Peter"
1000 uf - 25v ---> 12v (cable amarillo)     por "Peter"*
2200 uf - 25v ---> 12v (cable amarillo)

Lo que está en negrita lo recomienda Peter Chou, lo que está subrayado yo he visto que también se usa en fuentes ATX.

De todos ellos cuáles  me recomienda o piensa que son los mejores reemplazos?
Ah, Peter no menciona qué filtros usar para las salidas de 3,3 v (cable naranja) ni -12v (cable azul)

Podría recomendarme también cualés son  LAS MEDIDAS más apropiadas (de filtros) para las salida 3,3 v y -12 v?

Ahora que he aprendido a reparar fuentes atx, voy a comprar un lote de condensadores y no quiero equivocarme.

cualquier ayuda será muy agradecida!


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buen día.
Si no me equivoco los filtros de una fuente que tenia yo IBM, con PFC activo, de 3.3v eran de 6,3v 3300uF y de -12v eran de 25v 470uF.
Igualmente te recomiendo que los filtros que les pongas sean de low esr, si no, no duran. Y ademas no podes comprar cualquier capacitor, en lo posible tene en cuanta el grid y el diametro universal de los capacitores de la fuente.

A por cierto podrias postear el manual de peter chou?

Saludos


----------



## Elektro90

Gracias por responder, Alejandro electrónica
A qué te refieres con el grid? Claro llevaria unos modelos para asegurarme el diametro, pero lo que quiero estar seguro es en la capacidad y voltaje. 

Aquí está el precioso manual de reparación de fuentes donde citan a "Peter Chou" comentando sobre los reemplazos de dichos condensadores. El detallito importante es que tanto el escritor como Peter reemplazan todos los condensadores de SALIDA sin importar si están malos o buenos con el fin de que la fuente funcione mucho mejor, como dicen sale más barato QUE recibir una llamada del cliente por garantía .

http://www.mikesarcade.com/cgi-bin/spies.cgi?action=url&type=info&page=psrepair.txt

Podrías decirme eso del grid y el diametro de los condensadores?

Ahora que me di cuenta reemplace un condensador de 1000 uf-50v por otro nuevo pero más delgadito [ de menor diametro]. Al principio la fuente reparada funcionó bien, pero la he vuelto a prender y ya no enciende.


----------



## tvillaje

buenas tengo una fuente atx para reparar, y el caso es que le he cambiado tods los condensadores y esta seguia sin arrancar

el caso , queme resulto extraño que uno de los condesnadores (1000uf 16v) en la serigrafia superior la parte superior no coincida el negativo con la parte de la zona negativa de las soldaduras de la parte inferior, supuse que seria asi pro algun motivo, y cambie el condensador pero seguia sin arrancar.

me decidi a dar la vuelta al condensador y la fuente arranca pero se empieza a quemar e hinchar ese condensador y luego me di cuenta que ponia en la zona de arriba -12.

al su lado hay un diono pero parece estar bien,..

que puede hacerque le pase esto al condensador, el cual hace que en su posion correcta que supongo sera la primera explicada antes haga que no arrranque la fuente? 
gracias


----------



## luisgrillo

Aparte de eso tambien tienen que tener en cuenta que las fuentes ATX tienen una fuente auxiliar que provee alimentacion al C.I. de PWM, checa el transistor mosfet o bjt que tenga por hay junto con los demas componentes que  tienen contacto con la red de alimentacion.


----------



## pescador063

buenas tardes a toda la comunidad, quisiera saber que problema puede tener una fuente de poder atx de 400 w marca Acteck, hice un puente entre el cable verde y uno negro y solo da voltaje de +5 v, los condensadores estan perfectos, los 4 diodos que se encuentran en el primario tambien, que mas puede ser?  de antemano mil gracias. Y saludos desde las montañas de Xico, Ver.


----------



## g.corallo

pero solo da 5v en el cable rojo o en el purpura si es en el purpura es que no prendio entonces la fuente solo esta conectada a la red electrica


----------



## pescador063

g.corallo dijo:


> pero solo da 5v en el cable rojo o en el purpura si es en el purpura es que no prendio entonces la fuente solo esta conectada a la red electrica


disculpa por no mencionarlo es en el cable purpura, gracias de antemano.


----------



## Psyco83

Hola espero que te ayude en algo lo siguiente ya que nunca he tenido en mis manos alguna fuente de marca (al parecer la tuya lo es) siempre he revisado genéricas y casi todas son igualitas, vamos al grano.
El cable púrpura es el voltaje de stand-by, hasta ahí tu fuente goza de salud, ahora fíjate si al puentear el cable verde (PSon) y el negro el ventilador aunque sea da una patadita eso quiere decir que:
- Tiene alguna sobrecarga (corto en alguna de sus salidas),
- Necesita una carga para encender (algunas lo requieren) conecta un cdrom o algo que haga de carga y vuelve a intentar encenderla, 
- Existe un cable naranja más fino que los demás, si lo sigues encontrarás que va soldada a un pad diferente del de 3.3V, sirve para sensar ese voltaje, mira si está en buenas condiciones el cable y el circuito asociado (tiene un pequeño comparador regulador de voltaje de encapsulado idéntico al de los pequeños transistores).
- Verificar los componentes asociados a la patilla uno del integrado que controla la fuente, (generalmente un KA7500 o un TL494) es la encargada de realimentar el voltaje de salida casi siempre viene directo de la fuente de +5V.
- Si no hace ni el más mínimo intento de arrancar entonces tendrías que revisar la red asociada al cable PSon.

Saludos, cualquier cosa avisas por este medio que aquí hay bastante gente que te puede ayudar.


----------



## EaCmBoThOm

Que tal, algo extraño pasa con la fuente de mi PC, cuando intento encender el CPU, al presionar el botón de encendido comienza a funcionar 1 o 2 seg y después se apaga, por alguna extraña razón cuando desconecto el disco duro de la fuente de alimentación, esta funciona sin ningún problema, trate de verificar si era el disco el que ocasionaba el problema, pero este funciona bien en otras PCs, en cambio la fuente deja de funcionar con cualquier disco duro que se le conecte.
Espero que alguien se tome el tiempo de leer esto y me pueda ayudar gracias.


----------



## rastone1993

será que tu fuente es chica?
siempre usaste la misma fuente, o hiciste un cambio de hardware reciente?


----------



## EaCmBoThOm

rastone1993 dijo:


> será que tu fuente es chica?
> siempre usaste la misma fuente, o hiciste un cambio de hardware reciente?



siempre ha sido la misma fuente y disco duro, en cuanto a chica no se a que te refieres...


----------



## rastone1993

me refería en watts...
no te aseguro nada, pero seguro que tu fuente está fallando, y por esto te dice que está sobrecargada, supongo...

o a lo mejor está mal la ficha de alimentación que va al DD, intenta cambiandola de ficha.
O sea, en otro conector.


----------



## EaCmBoThOm

rastone1993 dijo:


> me refería en watts...
> no te aseguro nada, pero seguro que tu fuente está fallando, y por esto te dice que está sobrecargada, supongo...
> 
> o a lo mejor está mal la ficha de alimentación que va al DD, intenta cambiandola de ficha.
> O sea, en otro conector.



en los cables que tiene la fuente, encontré otras fichas que son funcionales, intente con cada una de ellas y sigue teniendo el mismo problema, estoy muy seguro de que es la fuente, pero no se porque al conectar el disco duro en cualquiera de las fichas, porque inclusive las de las unidades de CD si funcionan e intente ponerle una de esas al DD pero el problema sigue! :S!!!


----------



## rastone1993

mmmm, que raro...
la verdad tengo experiencia en pc's, pero ya en el punto de la fuente no se qué decirte...
a ver si otro compañero del foro te puede guiar mejor!
ojalá se solucione tu problema, saludos!


----------



## EaCmBoThOm

rastone1993 dijo:


> mmmm, que raro...
> la verdad tengo experiencia en pc's, pero ya en el punto de la fuente no se qué decirte...
> a ver si otro compañero del foro te puede guiar mejor!
> ojalá se solucione tu problema, saludos!


 Si muchas gracias, de hecho yo creo que es mejor cambiar la fuente, pero no se donde puedo conseguir una similar, mi tarjeta madre ya es algo vieja, no se si me puedes recomendar algo!?


----------



## rastone1993

lamento que no hermano mexicano!
soy de Argentina, y aún no conozco México, jej.
Pero no te desanimes y dale para adelante! saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Creo tu disco duro está malogrado.
Sí puedes prueba con otro duro.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rastone1993

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Creo tu disco duro está malogrado.
> Sí puedes prueba con otro duro.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Creo que estás equivocado...
En el primer mensaje dice que probó con el rígido en otras pc's y funcionó...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Pero no ha probado con otro disco duro.

Por sentido común, si conecta el disco duro la fuente no funciona, si lo desconecta la fuente sí funciona, no hay que ser un genio para ver que es el disco duro (asumiendo que la placa está bien, que el slot IDE también está bien). 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## EaCmBoThOm

paul quique dijo:
			
		

> puedes hacerle un prueba de punto al la fuente ,con la ayuda de un multimetro mides los voltajes de salida que deben darte...estos valores los pudes encontrar buscando el producto con la marca y el serial...............y si es biostar............ya cambiala



Los voltajes los entrega correctamente, 12v...5v... y asi!! , +em biostar?... no se a que te refieres!



rastone1993 dijo:


> Creo que estás equivocado...
> En el primer mensaje dice que probó con el rígido en otras pc's y funcionó...



 si amigo... el disco funciona perfectamente, lo estoy utilizando ahorita de hecho con otra fuente, por eso creo que tengo que comprar otra, ya que esta es prestada... pero si el disco duro funciona, aunque me gustaría saber como reparar la otra fuente antes de comprar una nueva :S!!... y por eso digo que es extraño, no se que componente de la fuente sea el que se daño para que esta siga funcionando bien a excepción de cuando conecto el disco duro, si fuera uno de los componentes que se descomponen regularmente, no funcionaria nunca...



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Pero no ha probado con otro disco duro.
> 
> Por sentido común, si conecta el disco duro la fuente no funciona, si lo desconecta la fuente sí funciona, no hay que ser un genio para ver que es el disco duro (asumiendo que la placa está bien, que el slot IDE también está bien).
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



 pues en estos momentos no soy tan feliz amigo!:S!! y si es verdad lo que dijo el compañero!!, el disco si funciona, lo tengo funcionando ahora mismo con otra fuente, pero quiero reparar la anterior! es solo que no se como , es un síntoma muy extraño...


----------



## emibon

Hola bueno este es mi primer post. queria preguntar ya que lei varias cosas y veo q*UE* la tienen re clara. y estan re cancheros con este tema


la cosa es asi, tengo una fuente atx , cambie diodos, capacitores esos de 330uf , me fije fusible, cambie el trafo de tension, cambie los de 1000uf 16v, esos de 470uf y nada sigue igual, yo puenteo el VERDE y el NEGRO con el tester y me da 2.34V y tengo otras fuentes en perfecto estado y dan 5v. cosa q puenteando el cable VIOLETA y uno negro da 5.2V y despues nada no hace otra cosa, por favor si alguein me puede ayudar estoy volviendome loco y no entiendo nada soy muy novato en esto y meti mano ya que la tenia tirada. si alguein es tan amable de explicarme paso a paso ya que no entiendo nada. ahora subo una foto a ver si pueden ver algo por que se me haya pasado. 
Ojo haciendo puente con un cablesito del verde al negro no hace nada ni prende cooler ni entrega los voltajes en los molex queda como q*UE* estuviera apagada

muchas graciassss otra vez!!!


----------



## Vegetal Digital

Hola, no entendí como obtuviste esos voltajes...? Al puentear el verde a masa te entrega esos valores de tensión pero no arranca el cooler?
Creo que lo ideal sería que Cacho te responda sobre las reglas, pero básicamente lo que buscan los moderadores es que no usemos esas abreviaciones, osea escribir bien.

Saludos


----------



## emibon

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh ahora entiendo por eso en todos los Que puso eso gracias por explicarme.
claro si osea pruebo el verde con masa en el tester y tira 2.34v , osea sin puntear con el cablesito para que arranque, mientras las fuentes que funcionan bien tiran alrededor de 5v (midiendo con el tester entre el negro(masa) y verde (que por lo q*UE* lei tiene q*UE* tirar cerca de 5v), y si quiero puentear el verde con masa no gira ni el cooler ni da los valores en los molex por ej. que van al disco rigido. si mido estos molex ya dichos no entregan nada (con el puente del verde y masa puesto que tendria q*UE* tirar el rojo cerca de +5v, y el amarillo +12v.)  disculpame si no se como explicarlo o sino se entiende.


----------



## logrote

Buenas. Gracias de antemano a los que puedan ayudarme.   Estoy intentando reparar una fuente ATX y he han surgido unas dudas sobre las mediciones del polimetro. No quiero que me arreglen la fuente, he desoldado unos cuantos componentes y todos me dan bien. Es solo si uso bien el polimetro.

A y B son los dos cables de red. Si yo coloco el poli en ALTERNA y la sonda negra en A a modo de masa y voy probando por toda la fuente tengo tension en todos lados: 220V para la etapa primaria y entre 25 y 12 en la secudaria, despues del transformador F.
Y si pongo el polimetro en continua me da 0V en todos sitios.

¿He elegido bien la masa? ¿Me sirve para medir también en la etapa secundaria, teniendo en cuenta que hay en transformador o debo usar una tierra para cada lado? 

Se que la corriente entra como alterna pero despues de los diodos D, aunque no este filtrada ¿uso el polimetro en continua?

Si eligo la masa G me da 0V en todos sitios tambien.

¿No deberia quedar algo de tension entre las patillas de los condensadores E al desconectar? No lo hace

¿Que es I? No se si es que los condensadores han reventao o es una especie de silicona que no se que sujeta.

¿Demasiadas preguntas? )


----------



## Cacho

Trazá una línea vertical que pase por ese fusible rojo que tenés ahí (¿fusible rojo?)

De esa línea para la derecha tenés alta tensión y baja frecuencia (la red rectificada). A la izquierda, baja tensión y alta frecuencia (+-12V, +-5V, 3,3V, etc. y de 30 a 100kHz según el modelo).

Si mirás las masas vas a ver que en un punto se conectan la de la baja tensión con la línea, probablemente a través de una resistencia de valor bajo y un condensador en paralelo. Por eso te da mediciones más o menos correctas.
La masa del lado de baja tensión tomala del cable negro grueso que sale del trafo más grande de los tres (o de cualquiera de los cables negros de la salida, que están conectados ahí en definitiva).

No intentes medir alterna de ese lado porque por la frecuencia no vas a tener lecturas muy decentes con un tester común. Medí en las salidas directamente qué tensión de continua tenés (con la masa donde corresponde, claro).

En los condensadores de entrada queda tensión, pero la fuente sigue funcionando mientras haya carga ahí, así que es eseprable que se descarguen. Ojo, que nunca hay que confiar en eso porque si algo no anda como debe, te comés una hermosa patada eléctrica.

Y lo que preguntás qué es... Eso es parte de un filtro. Es una bobina armada sobre un toroide y se usa para perder la mayor parte posible de alta frecuencia a la salida y dejarla lo más continua que se pueda.


Saludos


----------



## logrote

Gracias compañero me has ayudado mucho. 
El fusible no es rojo, es que dentro del cristal tiene un papelillo con el amperaje
En la última pregunta me referia a la especie de silicona blanca a la que no le encuentro mucho sentido, pero da igual eso era una pregunta tonta por mera curiosidad.


----------



## Cacho

De nada. 

Ahora que lo decís, sí habla de la "cosa blanca". Eso es algún pegamento que mantiene quietos los componentes que podrían vibrar y terminar por romper las soldaduras o sus propias patas. Fijate que está sólo en los componentes más grandes/pesados 

Saludos.


----------



## BKAR

hola quisiera saber si a alguien se ha topado con eset problema antes...
sucede que mi fuente ATX , tendrá ye sus 5 años de uso empezo a emitir un sonido como si el speaker de la motherboard estubiera sonando... 
preguntando a un conocido en este tema de las atx, ensamblaje y esas cosas me dijo que uno de los capacitores estaba abierto!, y de ese era el cual emitía el sonido...

los capacitores abiertos emiten sonido!!!??

aparentemente la solución es simple solamente detectar ese capacitor y remplazarlo...


----------



## g.corallo

el seria como un fissss si es asi es un capacitor


----------



## ernestogn

me tope una ves con una atx que tenia un pequeño speaker como los de las placa madre,,,...
por otro lado 
no sera sumbido del alguno de los ferrites??


----------



## lukazz

Que tal gente? Estoy con un problemita en una fuente que me regalaron, la misma es una CoolerMaster UCP 900W extreme, la misma, al que me la regalo, de la nada le revento, pero no le quemo ningun componente a su salida, solo sintio una fuerte explosion, y quedo apagado todo el equipo.
Cuando me da la fuente, la abro, y encuentro que uno de los transistores que actua antes del transformador principal, y etiquetado como Q1, revento por completo, sin siquiera poder leer su nomenclatura, llevandose con el, en el otro lado de la placa, un diodo, 2 resistencias, y otro transistor, todos en formato SMD, pero no hay tampoco posibilidad de identificarlos, ya que quedaron completamente carbonizados.
Les adjunto fotos de la parte quemada, todas en modo Macro, con la mayor calidad posible, para ver si alguno puede darme una idea de que valores pueden ir en esos componentes, no tengo drama con ponerme a probar, con una buena lampara serie, hago las pruebas necesarias.
Por cierto, desp de cargar este tema, ya me pongo a revisar los rectificadores en el primario, para ver que este todo en orden, asi como cualquier otro diodo que pueda haber antes de la etapa quemada, ya que las resistencias de la misma, estan todas intactas sin señas de sobrecalentamiento ni nada

Cualquier dato que me puedan dar, me seria sumamente util


----------



## Nilfred

Linda fuente.
Lo primero que tenes que hacer es mandarle un mail a Coolermaster preguntando que componente es ese y si es posible un diagrama. Si tenes que firmar un NDA, firmá. Si firmaste lamentablemente no lo vas a poder compartir con nosotros.
Una vez enviado el mail, fijate si estaba conectado en paralelo con otro de sus vecinos: El que explotó es el que andaba bien, igual hay que cambiarlos juntos. Q11 y Q12 pinta que están en paralelo, en la foto no se ven las pistas que van a Q1.

De paso sacale la fecha a la foto, eso no se usa mas, para eso está la información EXIF (clic-derecho, Propiedades)


----------



## hongo123

Pues resulta que en mu casa había una plaga de tecuejos y se metían a la pc y descomponían la fuente de poder así duro un rato descomponiendo unas 5 fuentes  y ahí las tengo arrumbadas esas fuentes cuando se descompusieron hicieron como un tronido y después ya no funcionaron la abrí y tenia el fusible fundido se lo cambie, la conecte para probarla haber si se había solucionado el problema y se volvió a fundir el fusible y el chiste es que siempre que le cambio el fusible se quema no funciona la fuente que creen que sea lo que haga que funda el fusible??


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Lo primero a verificar es el puente rectificador junto con los transistores principales de conmutación.


----------



## hongo123

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Lo primero a verificar es el puente rectificador junto con los transistores principales de conmutación.



muchas gracias blacktiger


----------



## zxeth

1)puente rectificador
2)Capacitores electroliticos (al lado de este puente generalmente)
3)Diodos de rectificacion rapidos (generalmente sobre un disipador)
4)Transistores o fets
5)fuente nueva


----------



## Scooter

Si, yo empezaría por el 5)


----------



## sergio barasz

hola amigo..mira yo repare un par de fuentes con ese problema..y mira,el tema es que las cucarachas esas te ensucian y se ponen en cortocircuito las pistas..verifica las pistas que no esten en cortocircuito,o cortadas que tambien me paso...despues verifica lo que te han dicho antes..lostransistores de conmutacion y eso...espero te sirva mi experiencia.saludos.


----------



## hongo123

sergio barasz dijo:


> hola amigo..mira yo repare un par de fuentes con ese problema..y mira,el tema es que las cucarachas esas te ensucian y se ponen en cortocircuito las pistas..verifica las pistas que no esten en cortocircuito,o cortadas que tambien me paso...despues verifica lo que te han dicho antes..lostransistores de conmutacion y eso...espero te sirva mi experiencia.saludos.




muchas gracias por tu ayuda! es la respuesta que buscaba!



zxeth dijo:


> 1)puente rectificador
> 2)Capacitores electroliticos (al lado de este puente generalmente)
> 3)Diodos de rectificacion rapidos (generalmente sobre un disipador)
> 4)Transistores o fets
> 5)fuente nueva



muchas gracias!


----------



## sergio barasz

de nada che,para eso estamos en el foro no??jaja cualquier cosa pregunta nomas..


----------



## fckland

Que tal gente? hoy vengo con una duda media tonta..
El tema es que una amiga me pidió si le puedo averiguar sobre una fuente de alimentacion para su pc porque la de ella se quemo, me la dio (ya que pienso desmantelarla jeje) porque efectivamente no anda y yo estaba por ver fuentes de la misma o mayor potencia.. pero en un momento me dijo "tengo otra fuente con la cual me arranca la pc, pero no entra en el zócalo de la que se quemo".. yo no le di bola, pero cuando me la dio veo que es mas chica, o sea menos larga que una ATX común, por lo que pensé en una AT o una ATX mini, pero tiene el voltaje 3,3v y segun se yo, ese voltaje solo lo tienen las ATX, así que solo me quedan las opciones ATX muy vieja o ATX mini.
Es una fuente de 150w, así que si le consigo una berreta (o sea de mala calidad) de 400w va a andar al pelo supongo..
Las conexiones que salen de la fuente son:
1 conector de 20 pines
4 conectores de 4 pines (tipo los de los rígidos y las lectoras que andan con IDE)
1 conector de disquetera.
También dejo fotos comparando a la izquierda una ATX comun y a la derecha la fuente desconocida...
Me podrían decir que tipo de fuente es? así la ayudo a comprarla y me quedo con esta para futuros experimentos...
Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos!


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Respuesta super hiper ultra rapidisima rapida. Es una fuente atx.

Saludos


----------



## cryingwolf

efectivamente, es una fuente ATX, posiblemente de algun equipo de marca, o algun gabinete especial tipo media center ya que la forma no es la tradicional.

si la fuente esa le anda bien y no calienta, yo le dejaria esa antes que una berreta nueva.

y eso de que pueda tener otros zocalos es que las ATX vieenen las llamadas "24 pines" que son con el conector de siempre de 20 y uno de 4 que es para pentium 4 y ATHLON, tambien hay con +12 auxiliar , con PCI-E y no se hoy en dia que mas hay.

pero las tensiones BASICAS estan en el conector de 20 pines. los otros son refuerzos y si la maquina arranca bien con una fuente de 150w obviamente no es de mucha potencia y no nesesita los conectores auxiliares.

saludos


----------



## cotonto

Responder citando Editar este mensaje  
Hola a todos es la primera vez que escribo aqui, sepan disculpar... jeje

Bueno tengo una fuente ATX de 500W, la cual funcionaba muy bien. La conecte a un pc que tenia que reparar y desde ese momento no funciono mas.
La abrí, el fusible esta perfecto (testeado me da continuidad), el puente rectificador tambien, los capacitores no presentan sintomas raros, las resistencias ok, estuve testeando los demas diodos del circuito y tambien estan ok. Ahora lo que me parece raro es que cuando mido los transistores de potencia me dan continuidad en los 3 pines, cualquiera sea la posicion de las puntas del tester.

Quisiera saber como podria repararla o como funciona el sistema para prender la fuente, es decir cuando se hace el puente entre el cable de power y algun masa: polariza algun transistor y de esa forma se prende?

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## osmantigre

- Si no estoy mal los transitores de potencia a los que te refieres son Diodos de Alta frecuencia (encapsulado TO220), estos generalmente miden bajos valores en sus tres terminales (esta medición es por el transformador), la forma correcta de medir es colocar el tester para medir Diodos y con la punta de prueba color negro colocar en el medio y entre los laterales debe medir mayor a 8, si mide así los diodos estan bien.
- Una forma de saber si la falla esta antes o despues de los transformadores es la siguiente: Conectar la fuente de alimentación con 220VAC y medir los valores de voltaje DC a la salida (sin puentear verde y negro) en el conector verde (debe medir de 2 a 5V) y el conector violeta (debe medir 5V), si estos valores son correctos la falla está después de los transformadores, si uno de los voltajes no existen la falla esta antes de los transformadores.... espero que entientiendas todo lo que te escribo y te sirva de ayuda SUERTE


----------



## cotonto

Hola muchas gracias por responder!! medi los diodos de alta frecuencia, que son como tu dices (encapsulado TO-220) y las lecturas me dan mas de 8 en continuidad o la funcion del tester para diodos.
Medi con la fuente conectada a 220v y no tengo esos valores de tension en los cables que me dijiste, probe varias veces por las dudas y nada.
Quizas te sirva este dato: los capacitores de entrada tienen 150V.


----------



## osmantigre

- Si existe 150V en los capacitores de filtrado entonces debes medir el transistor BC945 (TO94) que esta al lado de uno de los conmutadores (Los transistores TO220 que estan en los discipadores al lado de los dos filtros) ese transistor debe estar en corte (el fusible no se abierto porque tiene una resistencia de bajo valor que protege a ese transistor que se a debido abrir para proteger), si ese esta bien revisa el diodo de alta frecuencia que esta despues del transformador (es un diodo grande que no tiene discipador) es el que alimenta los 5V de Stanby (Colo violeta en los cables de salida) a debido entrar en corte.   Espero que te sirva y des solución... MUCHA SUERTE COMPAÑERO.


----------



## cotonto

Hola muchas gracias por responder, encontré uno de los transistores del disipador grande que no conduce en ningún sentido, como que esta abierto (es un 13003 encapsulado TO126).
También encontré a la salida del 13003 un C945 en corto, conduce para todos lados y una resistencia que en teoría tendría que ser de 120 Ohms (con el código de colores) y con el tester me da 23KOhms.
Todos estos componentes van al optoacoplador, es decir las pistas llegan al opto.
Todas las mediciones de los componentes las realice fuera del circuito.
Muchas gracias y espero instrucciones


----------



## osmantigre

- Sobre el transistor que se encuentra en el discipador (conmutador), creo que debe ser el 1300B encapsulado TO220 y no el 13003 como indicas, para estar seguro de su medición te recomendaria que los desueldes de la placa para medirlo (es un transistor NPN).
- El transistor C945 debes reemplazarlo por uno bueno.
- Lo que tengo mis dudas es sobre la resistencia (tambien tienes que desoldar la resistencia para medir, talvez los 23kiloohms te esta midiendo la placa y no la resistencia como tal), si no estoy mal la resistencia tiene que ser de mucho mas bajo valor (muchas veces por la temperatura de la resistencia los colores se alteran), si es que la memoria no me falla es menor a 1 ohms.
- Espero que te sea de ayuda...


----------



## cotonto

Hola el transistor es un 13003 (encapsulado TO-126) y no el que mencionas.
Todas las mediciones las realice con los elementos fuera de la placa.
Gracias por responder...


----------



## logrote

Vaya buscando una respuesta he encontrado mi propia pregunta....He rescatado otra fuente de la basura pa practicar y quisiera saber si justo despues del puente rectificador, antes de filtrar nada, cuando tenemos la tipica forma senoidal toda del lado positivo (rectificacion onda completa) He de usar el polimetro en continua o en alterna? me puedo fiar de esa lectura sin filtrar?


----------



## Cacho

Justo después del rectificador de 220V tenés conectados los condensadores, así que ahí ya se rectificó.
Deberías tener algo menos de 310V de contínua ahí.

Saludos


----------



## Batusi

Hola, tengo una fuente de alimentación ATX averiada y quisiera arreglarla. Sus características son: 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/143/caracteristicasnox.jpg/

Los componentes que están quemados son: 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/transistoresquemados.jpg/

Silicon NPN Triple Diffused Planar Transistor (2SC4140) x2 y las resistencias de la base de cada uno de ellos. Estas están semicalcinadas lo que me es imposible visualizar el código de colores; midiéndolas con el polímetro cada una me da valores distintos y nada fiables por su estado (150 Ω y 10 kΩ aproximadamente). ¿Como averiguo que resistencias he de poner?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/vistaarriba.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/zonacatastrofica.jpg/

Observaciones: el fusible interno de 15A no se fundió. La resistencia que da la salida de los +5V es de 31 Ω y la de los +3,3V 26,5 Ω. ¿Son correctos estos valores?

Si necesitan algún dato más, estoy a su entera disposición. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Batusi

Acabo de recibir los transistores, lo único que no tengo claro son las resistencias de la base. He leído que suelen ser 10 veces menores que la resistencia del colector, por lo tanto como aquí tengo una resistencia de 2K7Ω entre colector y emisor, poniendo una de 270Ω en la base ¿Sería correcto?


----------



## cansi22

Yo tengo la Nox de 600w pero cambian los transistores


----------



## ricbevi

Batusi dijo:
			
		

> Acabo de recibir los transistores, lo único que no tengo claro son las resistencias de la base. He leído que suelen ser 10 veces menores que la resistencia del colector, por lo tanto como aquí tengo una resistencia de 2K7Ω entre colector y emisor, poniendo una de 270Ω en la base ¿Sería correcto?



Hola...generalmente de la base a el emisor son de 2k7 o 2k2 y en serie con la base donde entra la señal son de 2R2 o 1R y son el "fusible" para que la cosa no pase a mayores.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## hulk16

Es el ventilador que estará mal sujeto o algo así, aprieta los tornillos del ventilador o cámbialo por otro de nuevo a mi también me pasaba hasta qué lo arreglé.


----------



## artdanslot

El otro día a los pocos segundos de encender mi pc la fuente de alimentación empezó a humear y apagué todo. Es una Tagan Turbojet U-96 1100W, de bastante calidad en el momento de su comercialización. Al abrirla descubrimos que dos enormes condensadores TK 1200uF 200v han explotado, quedando el resto de componentes intáctos a simple vista, incluso un diodo que va entre los dos condensadores funciona correctamente. Por lo que he leído esto pudo ser causado por un golpe de tensión, ya que hasta entonces la fuenta funcionaba bien y sus voltajes eran muy constantes. Mi pregunta es, ¿¿si monto dos nuevos condensadores podrá funcionar correctamente o volverán a explotar?? Si busco unos substitutos, debo respetar la capacidad, ¿¿pero influirá negativamente que use unos para un voltaje mayor, 300v por ejemplo??


----------



## DJ DRACO

si conseguis de 350 volts mejor..cuanto mayor aislación mejor...pero si fue un golpe de tensión se debe haber puesto en corto un varistor...que viene a ser algo asi como una lenteja grande color azul...con 2 patitas...


----------



## tatajara

Hola y bienvenido
Primero:
Tenes estabilizador?
Segundo:
Si se quemo primero revisa TODA la fuente y si tenes un multimetro revisa diodos, diodos rápidos y demás, fíjate que no alla nada quemado ni en mal estado
Si no hay nada en mal estado reemplaza los capacitores y probala
Espero haberte ayudado 
Saludos

PD: me anticipaste draco jeje me falto decirte lo del voltaje que te lo dijo él y lo de los varistores que también te lo dijo el


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que no haya una llavecita 220 - 110 y que alguien la corriera de lugar . . .


----------



## Nilfred

¿Fotos? ¿Edad de la fuente?
Que raro condensadores tan grandes para un fuente que debería tener PFC.


----------



## artdanslot

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que no haya una llavecita 220 - 110 y que alguien la corriera de lugar . . .



No hay llavecita, se supone que lo regula ella sóla

Luego pondré fotos de la mía, de momento os pongo lo que puedo sacar de internet:

Características:
Entrada 	                100-240 VAC @ 50 - 60 Hz / 15 - 8 A
Salida total 	        1100 W máximo
Salidas combinadas 	180 W para +3,3V y +5V
                                960 W / 80 A para +12V1, +12V2, +12V3 y +12V4
                                20 W para -12V y +5Vsb
Salidas máximas 	        +3,3V: 28 A
                                +5V: 28 A
                                +12V1: 20 A
                                +12V2: 20 A
                                +12V3: 20 A
                                +12V4: 20 A
                                -12V: 0,8 A
                                +5Vsb: 3,0 A
Eficiencia 	                > 80%
PFC 	                        Activo

Aquí los famosos condensadores:







Más fotos sacadas de este review:
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Tagan-TurboJet-TG1100-U95-1100-W-Power-Supply/403/1

Gracias a todos por interesaros y ayudarme


----------



## pandacba

Esa capacidad es por la potencia en juego
por otro lado subi las imagenes al foro ya que fijate lo que paso


----------



## Batusi

Hola, tengo una fuente de alimentación con varios componentes quemados. Es una fuente bastante buena, creo que me merece la pena dedicarle un tiempo para intentar al menos saber cual fue el motivo de su avería y así poderla reparar. El problema que presenta es que al conectarla un día, dos transistores NPN Triple Diffused Planar (2SC4140) se quemaron junto a sus resistencias de base. Estas están calcinadas por lo que me es imposible saber su valor, ni siquiera con el polímetro.

Características:
- Fabricante: NOX
- Modelo: Pulsar Series Roja (AT-750R14A)
- Entrada: 230VAC @ 50Hz / 7A
- Salida total: 750W
- Salidas mínimas / máximas:
+3,3V: 1A / 24A
+5V: 1A / 32A
+12V1: 0,8A / 18A
+12V2: 0,8A / 18A
+12V3: 0,5A / 20A
+12V4: 1A / 22A
-12V: 0A / 0,5A
+5Vsb: 0,1A / 2,2 A
- PFC Activo
- Protecciones: Sobrevoltaje (OVP), Sobrepotencia (OPP) y Cortocircuito (SCP).

Me surgen algunas preguntas: ¿Cómo hayo el valor de las resistencias citadas anteriormente? El fusible interno de 15A no se fundió ¿Por qué un fusible de 15A para una entrada de 7A? La resistencia que da la salida de los +5V es de 31Ω y la de los +3,3V 26,5Ω. ¿Son correctos estos valores?

Agradezco a todos su colaboración de antemano.


----------



## zopilote

Los transistores de conmutacion se averian, primeramente por que los diodos o el puente rectificador se daño y dentro voltaje alterno al circuito. Lo segundo es cuando hay  una suba de tension y malogra los capacitores de 330uf 200V y estos dejan de filtrar, y la ultima causa es que el ventilador fallo y hubo una muerte por mala disipacion del calor.


----------



## Helminto G.

acá hay unos diagramitas pa que te guies, no son iguales todas las fuentes pero muy parecidas, lo que me supongo es que tendras que probar con varios transistores


----------



## Batusi

zopilote dijo:


> Los transistores de conmutacion se averian, primeramente por que los diodos o el puente rectificador se daño y dentro voltaje alterno al circuito. Lo segundo es cuando hay una suba de tension y malogra los capacitores de 330uf 200V y estos dejan de filtrar, y la ultima causa es que el ventilador fallo y hubo una muerte por mala disipacion del calor.


 
Agradezco su respuesta tan profesional Zopilote, acabo de revisar de nuevo los componentes que me ha mencionado, incluso fuera de la PCB fuente para comprobarlos, parece que cumplen su función correctamente.

Ya que has mencionado lo del ventilador, creo que va a ser eso, que en un momento dado no se disipó bien el calor del interior, por lo cual dichos transistores superaron su umbral de resistencia térmica y se quemaron.

Pero aún me quedan algunas preguntas que resolver de las que os cité anteriormente. Ya que más o menos se "por donde van los tiros", me gustaría repararla. He pedido los transistores para sustituirlos, pero aun no se que resistencia de base le corresponden, puesto que estas también se quemaron.

Helminto G. voy a echar un vistazo a esos esquemas, creo que me serán de mucha ayuda.

Después de mucho mirar por internet, he encontrado por casualidad una fuente de distinta marca pero con la PCB casi exactamente igual a la mía. A diferencia, ésta tiene el filtro de eliminación de ruido y el puente rectificador incorporado en la PCB base y no en otra placa como me ocurre. Eso es lo de menos, ya que he podido ver en la fotografía la resistencia de base de los transistores 2SC4140 y corresponden al valor 0,51 Ohm (Verde, marrón, plata, oro) y claro, me he puesto a investigar con lupa en mano, como si de Sherlock Holmes se tratara , he podido apreciar en mis resistencias semicalcinadas, que la primera franja también es verde, la segunda es marrón y la última es oro. Es decir, que hay un 75% de que sea la misma resistencia.

Por tanto, estoy a la espera de que me traigan las resistencias; los transistores ya los tengo y las ganas por repararla también.

He estado revisando nuevamente todo lo que posiblemente puede haberse estropeado: fugas en los condensadores de 200V, diodos, puente rectificador, ventilador, posibles cortos, cableado, etc. Si se os ocurre algo más que deba mirar, por favor díganmelo.

Ya os contaré. 

Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## toronjiushhh

Hola Batusi! te recomiendo que cambies los capacitores de entrada por unos mas grandes... los veo muy pequeños para la potencia de la fuente... desarma alguna otra fuente estropeada y quitale los capacitores en caso que estos sean de mayor valor... mejoraria bastante si fuesen de 470uF o de 680uF como vienen en fuentes de 500w o 550w de otras marcas

tambien seria interesante que saque de alguna fuente donante el circuito de filtro de linea pero de esos que van en el conector de la corriente... fuera de la placa...

y por ultimo tendrias que revisar el tema de los capacitores de salida... aunque no seria relacionado al problema que causo la quemadura de la fuente

saludosss


----------



## Batusi

Hola toronjiushhh, gracias por su respuesta, se me olvidó indicar que los capacitadores de entrada son de 1.200µF 200V (error mío por solo indicar el voltaje en el mensaje anterior).

Han sido varios técnicos a los que he preguntado y me han recomendado cambiarlos, aunque aparéntemente no tengan ningún problema.

Voy a pedirlos.


----------



## Vitruvio

Si se quemaron las resistencias de base, probablemente el controlador también se haya volado ¿que controlador tiene? . Esas resistencias suelen ser de 220 Ω a 330 Ω. 
Si el fusible está bien, el puente debe estar bien. Los electrolíticos no se queman por un pico de tensión... ahora ¿1200µF 200V ? imposible... necesitas una caja solo para ellos...

Saludos


----------



## Batusi

Vitruvio dijo:


> Si se quemaron las resistencias de base, probablemente el controlador también se haya volado ¿que controlador tiene? . Esas resistencias suelen ser de 220 Ω a 330 Ω.
> Si el fusible está bien, el puente debe estar bien. Los electrolíticos no se queman por un pico de tensión... ahora ¿1200µF 200V ? imposible... necesitas una caja solo para ellos...
> 
> Saludos



No señor Vitruvio, aún no me falla la vista y menos la sensatez, son de 1200µF 200V (25mm x 50mm), además que está tipografiado en columnas en todo el plástico del condensador. Antes de dar algo por imposible, confírmelo.

El controlador es un Fairchild KA7500C.

¿A qué resistencias se refiere con las de 220Ω a 330Ω?


----------



## maezca

Hola!.. lo que quiero saber, es como quitar la proteccion por sobre carga o cortocircuito de una fuente de pc porque me molesta que por cada corto que hago se me apague  ya que la quiero utilizar como fuente para experimentacion...
gracias!


----------



## tinchusbest

segun tengo entendido,VOS ESTAS FUERA DE TI,como vas a sacar el protector,ademas es ILOGICO,queres EXPERIMENTAR y sacas la proteccion,si EXPERIMENTAS NECESITAS LA PROTECCION,sino la fuente SE DESTRUYE.Otra opcion hace un circuito que te indique el cortocircuito,con un led por ejemplo,y ponelo entre la fuente y la carga;PERO SACAR LA PROTECCION,ESTAS FUERA DE TI MISMO


----------



## maezca

JAJA puede ser.. entonces la dejo como esta. gracias!


----------



## tinchusbest

maezca dijo:


> JAJA puede ser.. entonces la dejo como esta. gracias!


pensa en un señalador de corto,con led o reles que corten la tension,con un sistema como el que lleva el lm317 para ampliar la corriente,y esa resistencia sirva de sensor que cuando tenga mas corriente que la que soporta haga conducir un transistor que accione un rele o un led indicando el corto,tambien podes agregar un buzzer en vez del led;o parlante que suene con un astable que porduzca un oscilacion audible....a laburar


----------



## maezca

dale, despues veo que hago.. gracias por responder  !


----------



## Djzard20

Buenos Dias gente del foro...

Hace una semana aproximadamente hubo una tormenta electrica en la provincia en la que vivo y aun con la bateria de mi pc desconectada de la alimentacion de corriente se quemo la tarjeta de red de mi pc y tambien la fuente de poder.

He estado revisando la fuente todo este tiempo y el primario esta trabajando bien. No se quemo fusible, resistencias, diodos ni capacitores. de la seccion primaria.

Sin envargo el unico voltaje q muestra a fuente (Conectada a la linea electrica sin encender) es el voltaje de 5v (stan by) y No se si he pasado algo por alto pero la verdad me interesa mucho intentar salvar la fuente de alimentacion de mi pc.

Alguien me puede orientar un poco mas acerca de como funciona la seccion secunraria y porq solo tengo voltaje en (stan by).

Gracias de antemano


----------



## radni

Proba haciendo un corto entre el cable verde y el negro que tenes en el conector grande en la zona central del mismo y verificá que encienda el ventilador de la fuente si es así lo mas probable es que la fuente funcione correctamente y sea el mother el que haya muerto-


----------



## zopilote

Lo mismo me sucedio a mi, hubo una tormenta electrica y un rayo cayo cerca de casa. se quemaron algunos artefactos de los vecinos, a mi se quemo la targeta de red y la computadora ya no prendia, reemplace targeta y fuente y seguia con lo mismo, hasta que a la targeta madre lo sacaron y descargaron todos sus capacitores (el rayo habia creado un pulso magnetico), luego arranco sin problemas.


----------



## Vin

Djzard20 dijo:


> Buenos Dias gente del foro...
> 
> Hace una semana aproximadamente hubo una tormenta electrica en la provincia en la que vivo y aun con la bateria de mi pc desconectada de la alimentacion de corriente se quemo la tarjeta de red de mi pc y tambien la fuente de poder.
> 
> He estado revisando la fuente todo este tiempo y el primario esta trabajando bien. No se quemo fusible, resistencias, diodos ni capacitores. de la seccion primaria.
> 
> Sin envargo el unico voltaje q muestra a fuente (Conectada a la linea electrica sin encender) es el voltaje de 5v (stan by) y No se si he pasado algo por alto pero la verdad me interesa mucho intentar salvar la fuente de alimentacion de mi pc.
> 
> Alguien me puede orientar un poco mas acerca de como funciona la seccion secunraria y porq solo tengo voltaje en (stan by).
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Tu mismo te contestas... si la fuente esta apagada solo va a funcionar el stand by, enciéndela y comprueba los demás voltajes.

El usuario de más arriba te dice como.


----------



## Djzard20

Negativo Muchachos.  
Si en una fuente de poder no se optiene el voltaje de 3.3v Jamas encendera.
Stanby es un voltaje que se mantiene activo cuando la pc se encuentra en modo de reposo para mantener activas ciertas funciones del procesador y memoria ram

El cable verde que es con el q se puentea para arrancar tambien deberia tener +5v (Aun si la fuente esta apagada) al igual que el voltaje de Stanby y los +3.3v

No entiendo por que no tengo voltaje de 3.3 ni tampoco el de 5 voltios del cable verde :S

Les comento que mi fuente de poder utiliza un EST7502B No se si se abra ido con la tormenta


----------



## Batusi

!Ya estoy de vuelta¡, pero no logro hacer que encienda esta fuente a la que le he cambiado los componentes citados anteriormente.

Después de cambiarle los componentes y hacer una revisión exhaustiva de todo otra vez, decidí probarla, con la mala suerte que no funciona, pero quiere funcionar . Les explico, no arranca al puentear el cable verde (PS-ON) con cualquiera de los negros (GND), pero al conectarla a una placa base, la luz de Stand by de la placa se enciende, por lo tanto tengo 5,17V en el cable morado (+5Vsb). He medido todas las tensiones con la fuente en stand by, y además tengo 2,63V en el cable verde (PS-ON) y en el cable naranja (+3,3V) tengo 10 mV.

A ver si con estos datos a alguien se le ocurre algo.

Gracias anticipadamente.


----------



## Psyco83

Hola *Batusi*, por lo menos tienes el voltaje de standby (+5Vsb), tendrás que revisar los pequeños transistores conectados a los pines 8 y 10 del controlador y sus componentes asociados si todo está bien por ahí ahora con la placa afuera y conectada (*Mucho Cuidado con el Alto Voltaje!!!!*) mide la alimentación del controlador (pines 12 y 7) cuando puenteas PS-ON deberán presentarse alrededor de 16Vdc, si hay voltaje comprueba que en el pin 4 y 13 existan 0Vdc, puedes comprobar también los diodos de los rectificadores de salida correspondientes a las líneas de +5Vdc, +12Vdc, +3.3Vdc que a veces se suelen poner en corto y no ves que estén quemados.

Saludos.


----------



## Mslbrll

Repare fuentes de pc durante mucho tiempo, primero fijate que tengas stand-by (cosa que ya tenbes), luego puentea el cable verde con masa, si no enciende o enciende y se apaga, se esta protegiendo la fuente ya sea por sobre tencion, baja tencion, o por sobre corriente.
Si ese es el caso hace como te dijo Psyco83, revisa los diodos rectificadores de salida de los 5 y 12v que no esten en corto con masa y los capacitores de filtrado de estas ramas, si estan inflados, no arrancara. Si eso esta bien, ponete a busacar que integrado tenes de proteccion, seguramente sea unos operacionales o comparadores. Y ahi te tocara revisar todas las resistencias. 

Saludos


----------



## julian403

Hola, en una pc que utilizaba una fuente atx de 450w ¿puede usar una de 300w?


----------



## arg

Si, no creo que tengas mayores problemas, a menos que tengas un super procesador y una megatarjeta de video que consumen una buena potencia, mas la tarjeta de video.


----------



## julian403

Es 280w peak value.


----------



## jorger

arg dijo:


> Si, no creo que tengas mayores problemas, a menos que tengas un super procesador y una megatarjeta de video que consumen una buena potencia, mas la tarjeta de video.


 
Una fuente de 280w no puede con un pc normal, a menos que tengas una cascarria del año catapum...
No sé a que te refieres con super procesador y mega tarjeta de video, porque aquí por lo menos en un pc normal se usan fuentes de 400w tranquilamente..

Habría que ver tooodo el hardware que tiene su pc (no vendria mal saberlo para salir de dudas) pero vamos.. dudo que esa fuente de 280w sirva, y menos si ese valor es de pico


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que la pruebe , a lo sumo se apaga para autoprotejerse. ¿ no ?

 ¿ Podría sufrir daño el disco por la apagada abrupta ?


----------



## Nilfred

Solo pérdida de datos en el caché, nunca un daño físico.

Las máquinas consumen cada vez menos: Es posible jugar al Crysis 2 con solo 150 W, incluído el monitor, medición tomada por mí en una fuente cara de 650 W.


----------



## Ferdinando12

Me interesa mucho saber el metodo con el cual medistes el consumo y sobre que hardware y configuracion de los gráficos, si fuera posible por supuesto.


----------



## Nilfred

Uhh, justo esa parte era la que quería evitar, pero bueno:
La intención era ver si la UPS de 650 VA aguantaba la nueva fuente de 650 W 80 Plus.
Así que puse la pinza amperométrica a la entrada de la UPS y sometí el equipo a diferentes usos, incluido un Crysis 2 full.
Viendo que no superaba los 150 W, doy por hecho que la UPS va a aguantar. Acto seguido desenchufo la UPS y se apaga todo 

Determiné que el problema era que la UPS no soporta el PFC de la fuente. La UPS espera que la fuente electrónica le pida corriente en forma discontinua.
Conclusión:
Fuente barata -> UPS barata
Fuente cara -> UPS cara (Online, doble conversión)
fftopic:
Pero bueno, sirve la parte de medición: Siempre quise uno de esos kill-a-watt que te dan mas información que la pinza amperométrica.
Medí el consumo de tu equipo a la entrada de la fuente, luego habría que hilar mas fino con los consumos en cada rama de tensiones, si estas muy justo.


----------



## Ferdinando12

Lo que querías evitar justamente es una parte MUY informativa.

Interesante conclusión, resumiendo: si pones una fuente comun y haces la misma prueba no sucede eso?
Acostumbro a hacer la prueba, después una contraprueba y nuevamente otra prueba con cada cosa que investigo, a veces el ciclo de comprobaciones y re-comprobaciones es muy largo dependiendo de los escenarios, pero ya es mi forma de trabajo y los años te hacen mas detallista.

.-


----------



## josemanuelma15

quisiera saber si se puede unir todas las corrientes +12 o todas las +5 etc


----------



## gino_kgx

Buenas. Especificá un poco mas que es lo que queres hacer. ¿Queres unir todas las salidas de 12V o de 5V para tener el total de corriente de cada rama?. Si abrís la fuente, vas a ver que todos los cables amarillos de 12V, en la placa estan unidos al mismo punto. Lo mismo pasa con los 5V. Simplemente se dividen en varios cables para alimentar los distintos componentes de la PC. Por ende la única ventaja de juntar las salidas de 12V es la posibilidad de consumir mas corriente de la que soportaria 1 solo cable. Detallá un poco mas cual es tu objetivo asi es mas facil ayudarte . Saludos!


----------



## Scooter

¿unir corrientes?
Yo solo se unir cables, y si puedes unir todos los que sean idénticos porque de hecho ya están unidos porque salen del mismo sitio.


----------



## Limbo

La cuestion es que si unes todos los cables en una regleta por ejemplo y despues conectas tu circuito de prueba con un cable de menor diametro, lo de que te soporte mas intensidad se va al garete..¿me explico?


----------



## gino_kgx

Limbo, se supone que si estas uniendo todos los cables, justamente para tener una salida de mayor corriente (único caso justificable), estas teniendo en cuenta la intensidad que soporta un conductor .. De ahí en mas, depende de cada uno usarlo como funte de pruebas para alimentar un circuito sencillo con cables delgados, o conectar un amplificador de mucho consumo, que va a necesitar un diametro mayor. En todo caso conectar varios cables de los que salen del PCB (o sacarlos y reemplazarlos por uno mas grande) es la única forma de no limitar la corriente que puede llegar a entregar dicha fuente.
En ESTE proyecto de Mariano se ve a la perfeccion la forma de hacerlo. ¡Saludos!


----------



## josemanuelma15

gino_kgx gracias por la información


----------



## latinphoenix7

Hola,


Estoy reparando una Fuente de PC marca DELL y este presenta una de las fallas típicas de toda fuente ATX de PC...Condensadores inflados/inchados en la salida (secundario)

Aquí sus características de la fuente DELL:

Condensador 16V 1200uf 105 ºC marca OST
Condensador 10V 2200uf 105 ºC marca OST
Condensador 6.3 1000uf 105 ºC marca OST
Condensador 450V 1uf 85ºC marca LUXON ( bueno este condesador no es común en fuentes genéricas)

Según varios expertos dicen que lo siguientes condensadores serían los condensadores ideales para su reemplazo incluso se estaría MEJORANDO el filtrado  en la salida de fuentes ATX

cable amarillo --16v -*2200uf*,
cable rojo 10v- *2200uf* ,
cable naranja 6,3 v- *2200uf* 
Y de marca recomiendan la *RUBYCON, OST, NYCON*.

Con respecto al condensador de entrada casi todas las fuentes traen 2 condensadores de *220V 330uf*, y dicen que para se le puede poner 2 de* 550uf *o más para mejorar el filtrado de la ENTRADA. _Eso me deja con la boca abierta!!_

Bueno, lo que me inquieta es la variación/incremento de los uf (microfaradios), puesto que el voltaje y temperatura lo tengo bien claro. Otros dicen que hay que respetar los valores originales pues asi lo diseñaron, otros dicen que pusieron esos valores para bajar costos, y como entenderan uno entra en confusión.
También me gustaría que comenten sobre la *marca de los capacitores*, he comprado unos chinos de marca chang y al testear la carga y descarga con multímetro analógico me da como si tubiese fuga...más dudas dudas ...

*pregunta 2)*

Importa el DIAMETRO y la ALTURA del condensador al momento del reemplazo?
Por ejemplo voy  reemplazar el condensador 16v 1200uf es gordito y alto,  el reemplazo que conseguí (16v 1200uf) tiene el mismo diametro pero es casi de mitada de su altura, me inquieta esa altura pequeña. Otra opción es que también tengo un condensador de 16v 2200uf y tiene el mismo diametro y la misma altura... cuál me recomiendannnnnnnnn??

Saludos y espero los comentarios de sus experiencias


----------



## latinphoenix7

Hay alguien quien pueda comentar/corregir el post de arriba??

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Tacatomon

Marca: Rubycon. Low ESR 105ºC.
Puedes aumentar el filtro de entrada, no va a pasar nada.
Por último, el tamaño solo importa si no cabe en el espacio reservado.

Condensadores chinos ni en dope, te fallará la fuente en un parpadeo. Y es Dell.

Saludos!


----------



## ArArgonath

Hola Tocatomon. 

Aprovechando este post quería saber si el tamaño de un condesador electrolítico del mismo voltaje y misma capacidad que otro dependia de su calidad de fabricación, o sea me explico que un capacitor de menor tamaño misma capacidad y mismo voltaje que otro es de mejor calidad que otro de mayor tamaño.

En cuanto al reemplazo de los condensadores latinphoenix7 te recomiendo condensadores de la misma capacidad o mayor pero de mayor voltaje, ya que la mayoria de los casos de condensadores explotados suceden porque ponen capacitores al borde del diseño y estos se deterioran ante de tiempo.


----------



## Tacatomon

ArArgonath dijo:
			
		

> Hola Tocatomon.
> 
> Aprovechando este post quería saber si el tamaño de un condesador electrolítico del mismo voltaje y misma capacidad que otro dependia de su calidad de fabricación, o sea me explico que un capacitor de menor tamaño misma capacidad y mismo voltaje que otro es de mejor calidad que otro de mayor tamaño.
> 
> En cuanto al reemplazo de los condensadores latinphoenix7 te recomiendo condensadores de la misma capacidad o mayor pero de mayor voltaje, ya que la mayoria de los casos de condensadores explotados suceden porque ponen capacitores al borde del diseño y estos se deterioran ante de tiempo.



Puede darse el caso. Pero yo opto más por diferentes tecnologías/Metodos de diseño de condensadores. Por ejemplo; Corner Dubilier Electronics siempre va a ser CDE en calidad aún sea Propósito General High Ripple. o Alta temperatura y bajo ESR.

Para todas las aplicaciones y para todos las exigencias de diseño, siempre tiene que haber un excelente Condensador.

Saludos!


----------



## ArArgonath

Me empieza a quedar mas claro, bueno entonces ¿obiamente la calidad depende del fabricante al que nos referimos al comparar condensadores? no de otros factores, estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## Tacatomon

Generalizando Entre Las marcas Reconocidas y las "Del Montón" (Incluyendo copias Chinas), Si.

Saludos!!!


----------



## drxela

Saludos, primeramente me presento, mi nick es DrXela. He llegado aquí buscando una comunidad seria y competente acerca de temas electrónicos, donde noto un gran vacío de saber en los demás foros de Internet.

Os comento un problema que me está desesperando. No sé si va en este suboforo o en el de Fuentes de Alimentación.

Compré hace 1 semana una fuente de alimentación Corsair TX750 W V2. Tras un rato usándola, apago el PC y se me ocurre acercarme a la rejilla de ventilación. Escucho un pitido muy muy agudo, rítmico, casi ultrasónico, y que es muy leve. Me quedo extrañado y empiezo a buscar por Internet. 
He leído opiniones acerca de que puede ser un condensador mal insonorizado, montado o que esté rompiéndose. También he leído que es normal, que es el llamado ruido eléctrico. 
El encargado de la tienda donde lo compré me ha dicho que es algo normal en las fuentes de gama alta, y en especial Corsair (Dice que se trata de un condensador de seguridad).

Bueno, aquí es donde os pregunto si me la quedo o la cambio por otra. Estoy bastante desorientado porque en cada foro y cada persona me dice algo diferente. 
El pitido es leve y solo se escucha a poca distancia, como a 20 o 30 cm pero no quiero encontrarme dentro de unos meses con una fuente defectuosa.

Agradecería la ayuda de algún experto en el tema, o alguien que supiera con seguridad que puede ser exactamente.

Saludos




PD: El pitido agudo es cuando apago el PC, sin desconectar la corriente. Durante el uso también se aprecia, pero más levemente.


----------



## pandacba

Eso me causa un poco de gracia, ya que la mayoria de las fuentes que dan vueltas por américa son de origen chinos con componentes en su mayoria fabricados en china, yo tengo fuentes de pc del tipo AT y ATX que estuvieron funcionndo por años en equipos y que las he dejado para otros usos, tras limpiar el interior y dejarlo inmaculado me ha sorprendido ver como aún fuentes que tienen miles de horas encima de trabajo ininterrumpido y que tienen más de 20 años funcionan perfectamente y sus componentes, como los electrolíticos aún estan en buen estado, ya que fueron medidos y se dejaron porque si miden bien y han funcionado tantos años no tiene ni sentido cambiarlos.

Estos capacitores son fabricados en china y se venden el mercado y son reconocidos por su calidad, más pruebas remitirse, a las pruebas.


Por otro lado una gran cantidad de material que circula de muy buena calidad son fabricados en china, no lo dice en su envase, pero son fabricados alli, el tema de que sean fabricados en china no es el problema, si no quien los fabrique y a que mercado los destine que eso es algo muy diferente.

Por ejemplo muchas de esas fuentes utilzan componentes conocidso como por ejemplo lo que conocemos como SG3524, LM3524, y otras nomenclaturas, estos, los  de las fuentes no tienen ninguna sigla conocida e incluso alguno solo el número de la matricula y funcionan perfectamente, he recuperado muchos de ellos y los he ensayado y funciona igual o mejor que los conocidos.....

Sin ir más lejos los semiconductores Sarken, ya sea CI o transisotres son muy conocidos por su elevada calidad y su origen es chino, y ojo ellos no copian tienen sus propios desarrollos, como por ejemplo la muy conocida linea de CI para fuentes de alimentación con las siglas STR solo por mencionar algunos, o los transistores darlington de los equipos Aiwa...... Samsung es de origen chino y se ha impuesto en el mercado con material de alta calidad en una enorme variedad de productos por ejemplos TV'S móviles etc, al igual que la firma TCL solo por mencionar algunas, la lista es muy larga y dia a dia crece


----------



## elgriego

Hola Gente ,hola colega pandacba como estas,hasta donde yo se ,en lo referente  a  componentes y productos terminados,casi el 90 % de la industria se traslado a china,pero como en todo,los chinos tienen diferentes estandar de calidad,unos muy altos y otros muy bajos ,el problema no son los componentes chinos ,que como el colega cuenta ,y yo tambien lo he visto ,filtros de origen chino que estan impecables,a pesar de tener mas de veinte años ,lo que sucede es que los importadores,nuestra gente jaja,traen los componentes de descarte y nos los cobran como de primera,y con respecto a calidad de elementos ,filtros en este caso ,nunca encontraron un filtro siemens en corto en algun tv grundig ,porque esa era una falla tipica y estaban echos en alemania.


Saludos.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

drxela saludos no creo que sea normal ese sonido de alta frecuencia en una fuente nueva, yo aca tengo varias fuentes de alta gama o tambien llamadas de fuentes reales y no tienen ningun sonido estando apagadas pero conectadas a la corriente alterna, lleva tu torre completa al almacen y pideles que te prueben la CPU tuya con otra fuente igual y sales de duda.


----------



## djwash

Te comento que el "ruido electrico" NO es audible salvo en algunos casos como lineas de alta tension.

El "ruido electrico" puede ser emitido por algunos aparatos pero no es audible directamente, puede interferir el correcto funcionamiento de algunos aparatos como equipos de audio en los que se puede escuchar un ruido a travez de los altavoces, este "ruido" puede viajar a travez del aire o a travez de la instalacion de una casa afectando otros aparatos, o por una linea de audio donde el problema es peor.

No debe ser confundido con RF (radio frecuencia), la cual es emitida por una gran cantidad de dispositivos (celulares, router wifi, etc) la cual tambien afecta a otros dispositios cercanos.

En fin, el ruido que escuchas en tu fuente puede ser algun componente con fugas, tambien puede ser mecanico algun nucleo de ferrite con fisuras, fugas, espiras sueltas, o una mezcla de todas, ese ruido no deberia estar presente en ninguna fuente, de la gama que sea. Te recomiendo que la cambies, y que aunque el ruido no este en la otra fuente compruebes la estabilidad de los voltajes en Idle y Full Load.


----------



## drxela

Muchas gracias a los 2, unas respuestas muy aclaratorias y técnicas. He hecho caso y la he ido a cambiar. Me han pedido otra igual al proveedor, a ver qué tal se comporta.
Me ha quedado claro que NO deben tener pitidos.

Bueno, pues hoy me ha llegado la nueva. La he montado y resulta que al apagar el PC hace un pitido 2 veces mayor. Si el otro era audible pero no llegaba a ser molesto, este sí lo es. Vaya tela.

Lo que he hecho ha sido pedir otra marca. Me he decantado por la OCZ ZS 750. Es también 80+ Bronze. ¿Qué opinión os merece? ¿Es buena compra? No hay más marcas de gama alta. Solo Corsair y OCZ, por lo que de no elegir una de estas 2, debería irme a Tacens.  

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## latinphoenix7

hola,

Amigos, estoy reparando una fuente y por primera vez veo que se quemó/rompio un componente que tiene la letra J201 en el impreso, revisandola PCB, son unos alambres que siempre los colocan en la entrada de la fuente como también en muchas partes partes del secundario ... si los mides miden 0 hms.. son muy parecidas a las bobinas L tanto en medición y aspecto fisico.

Podrian decirme la diferencia??

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es solo una cuestión de comodidad para la máquina armadora , ponele resistencias de 0,1 Ohm.

Saludos !


----------



## zopilote

Tienes el rectificador hecho cortocircuitos, y es raro, que no tenia un fusible en la entrada.


----------



## latinphoenix7

Bueno.. los diodos del puente rectificador está en corto, fusible abierto..( eso está fácil), luego revisé los3 transistores, y vino lo dificil, el transistor de standby está cruzado y por consiguiente algunas resistencias quemadas, un transistor c945 destruido y justamente entre las patas extremas [ base y colector] hay algo roto y vi que le atribuian la letra J. Estuve revisando otra fuente similar y está ese mismo alambre pero no se nota muy bien si es L o J porque está tapado. En las fuente ATX grandes.. normalmente se encuentran 2 en la entrada después del fusible y claro en muchas otras partes del secundario hay muchos J. Investigando en la WEB encontré que esos J son "*alambres barnizados*" que sirven como *filtros* y ese concepto encaja con BOBINA.  Pues las bobinas  sirven como fusible y filtro, y las resistencias fusible (bajisimo ohmiaje) sirven solo como fusible, bueno eso recuerdo de mi profesor. (Ahora espero q no me haya enseñado mal  ).

Les paso el link de la pagina donde habla de este componente entre otros
http://www.antipro.com.uy/foro/index.php?topic=8856.0


El otro problema es que hay una resistencia totalmente quemada que marca 504 ohms pero..no se distingue su color. no saben si hay algún truco para saber su valor real.

Detras de la placa hay una serie y dice:JinKai Yuan  P4-250S Rev.B


PD:Ah me olvidaba la micro ATX reventó puesto que habia cucarachas pequeñitas detrás de la placa.. eso me percaté cuando lo trajeron.. Siempre oía de que estos insectos hacen calamidades en equipos electrónicos porque su xxxx provoca corto circuito.


----------



## Ferdinando12

Que caso mas curioso, nunca me pasó al estar apagada, sí al estar prendida cuando se le pedía consumo.
Cuando devuelvas esta fuente mas ruidosa, sería bueno que tu proveedor la escuchara.

Si cumple con *80 Plus Bronze*, no importa la marca, es MUY buena.


----------



## djwash

*drxela*, las consultas hacelas aqui, no en moderacion.

Has probado si la fuente hace el ruido estando conectada a la red pero desconectada de la mother, hace la prueba y me decis.

Bastante raro el asunto...


----------



## drxela

Hola, gracias por la respuesta. Te comento un hallazgo increíble...
,Me ha dado por instalar la Corsair TX en el PC de mi novia, con placa Asus y joder, apenas se escucha nada de ruido eléctrico. Pero absolutamente casi nada comparado con lo que se me escuchaba ayer a mí en mi PC...¿y ahora qué? ¿es mi pc?


----------



## DJ DRACO

Si es un pitido que se incrementa al apagar el equipo es un capacitor electrolítico sin duda ninguna.

saludos.


----------



## drxela

Hola. Eso he podido leer en varias ocasiones. En una suerte que me lo confirméis aquí. Pero ahora la duda es que con otra placa base se reduce bastante el pitido, aunque sigue existiendo. ¿Debería continuar con el cambio y pillar la OCZ?


----------



## djwash

Probaste la fuente sin conectarla a nada? Puede tener que ver con la fuente secundaria, la que da los 5VSB, es posible que tu mother demande cierta cantidad de corriente que hace que haga ruido, y la otra mother demanda menos, esto es a ojo, nunca me paso, pero puede ser. Mejor anda por la OCZ.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

drxela saludos la tienes facil prueba la fuente de tu novia en tu pc, y si hace el mismo ruido revisa tu motherboard y mira si tiene filtros soplados los de 1000 mf a 6.3 voltios.


----------



## Ferdinando12

Es un caso interesante, pero con los nuevos datos aportados es buena la observacion del amigo *djwash*, y lo otro que se me viene a la mente son las tierras flotantes.

.-


----------



## djwash

Suele haber un jumper USBPWR en la mother, habría que ponerlo en la posición que NO alimente el mouse y teclado y probar. Pero en este caso de fuente nueva, es mejor tratar de conseguir una que no haga ningún ruido y no darle mas vueltas...


----------



## drxela

Os agradezco mucho el interés que estáis aportando. Sí, precisamente el camino que señala  djwash es por donde acababa yo de entrar. Os cuento un poquito porque mis conocimientos son bastante limitados en temas tan técnicos:

-Pude deducir que el ruido que emite conectada a MI placa es debido a que esta demanda electricidad por algún motivo, ya se alguna función extra, etc. 
En base a esto, entré en la BIOS y he visto las "Power Management". Casi todo está Disabled, solo quedaba el Arranque por Red Local, y otro tipo de arranque que no sé que significa. Los puse igualmente en Disabled, pero la fuente sigue haciendo el mismo ruido en Stand By.
También estaban Disabled el arranque por Teclado y Ratón (de cualquier manera, esto da igual, porque mi teclado y ratón son USB y no PS/2, por lo que el receptor USB-Wireless no está demandando energía) 



> drxela saludos la tienes facil prueba la fuente de tu novia en tu pc, y si hace el mismo ruido revisa tu motherboard y mira si tiene filtros soplados los de 1000 mf a 6.3 voltios.



Esa es la única prueba que me queda por hacer. La he pospuesto porque mi fuente antigua, Levicom, no hace ningún tipo de pitido conectada a mi placa en Stand-By. Dudo mucho que la fuente de mi novia haga algún tipo de ruido. Pero lo probaré.
Eso sí, lo último que me has indicado no lo entiendo (filtros soplados los de 1000 mf a 6.3 voltios).



> Suele haber un jumper USBPWR en la mother, habría que ponerlo en la posición que NO alimente el mouse y teclado y probar



Muy interesante esto que dices. Cuando dices Jumper, ¿te refieres a la placa físicamente o a alguna opción de la BIOS?




> Probaste la fuente sin conectarla a nada?



Sí, solamente conectada a la corriente, sin pincharla a la placa. No hace ningún tipo de sonido. Eso sí, tampoco lo hace pinchándola a la placa.
Recalco que SOLO lo hace cuando apago el PC después de usarlo. Es decir, conectándolo a la corriente de primeras (por la mañana, por ejemplo) no ocurre.
_________________________________________________________________________________




Os dejo 3 capturas de la configuración de mi BIOS, entre ellas, las opciones de Energía. A ver que veis.

http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/1345/20111104210118.jpg

http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/9418/20111104210029.jpg

http://img804.imageshack.us/img804/7390/20111104205924.jpg


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

drxela saludos los filtros o condensadores de 1000 mf a 6.3 voltios son unos tanquecitos de aluminio forrados de plastico en cuyo plastico esta esos datos que te doy dicen 1000 y debajo 6.3, se soplan cuando en la parte de arriba del tanquecito hay un circulo que no esta forrado y se hincha o sopla hacia arriba comparalos todos y mira cual pude estar diferente a los demas a la vista.
La otra forma de probar tu fuente sin conectarla a la motherboard, es desconectala completamente de tu motherboard y con un clip de alambre une el cable verde y el cable negro que es tierra, ella aranca y te fijas si tiene ese ruido. en el conector grande que entra en la placa estan esos colores.

drxela no te metas con la bios no tiene nada que ver con la fuente.


----------



## djwash

El jumper el físicamente, son tres pines en donde dos de ellos están puenteados por un elemento cuadrado pequeño que los conecta, ese elemento se puede sacar connla mano y ponerlo en otra posición, es fácil saber si esta activado al apagar el pc el teclado y mouse quedan iluminados, es decir, los 5VSB alimentan los puertos USB.

Dudo que sean los capacitores ya que la pc funciona bien, y generalmente los capacitores que se están secando causan problemas con el sistema en frío, no en caliente.

El bios dudo que tenga algo que ver.

Los capacitores que te señalan mas arriba son los que están cerca del procesador, los que están después del VRM, son los que comúnmente se inflan, pero en si se puede inflar cualquiera.

Pasa el modelo exacto de tu mother, y si podes sacale una foto de cerca a la placa completa así vemos los capacitores.

Sigo creyendo que es problema de fuente, lo que no significa que se valla a romper, pero si puedes conseguir una que no haga nada raro mejor así te quedas tranquilo.


----------



## AntonioAA

En lo que me ha tocado , sin ser experto en fuentes , es que cuando estan sobrecargadas , baja su frecuencia de oscilacion hasta hacerse audible . Actualmente no lo he escuchado , sino hace mucho tiempo , en los inicios. Lo confirma el hecho que en otra PC no hace el mismo ruido.


----------



## rubenelectronico

hola necesito que me ayuden a identificar fallas en fuente atx, me regalaron una fuente atx que no andaba, al desarmarla encontre que los capacitores estaban hinchados los medi con el capacheck y estaban defectuosos asi que los cambie por unos nuevos, ahora el problema es que esos capacitores nuevos se calientan y la verdad no se de donde puede venir el problema, si me pueden orientar se lo voy a agradecer...!!!


----------



## zopilote

rubenelectronico dijo:


> hola necesito que me ayuden a identificar fallas en fuente atx, me regalaron una fuente atx que no andaba, al desarmarla encontre que los capacitores estaban hinchados los medi con el capacheck y estaban defectuosos asi que los cambie por unos nuevos, ahora el problema es que esos capacitores nuevos se calientan y la verdad no se de donde puede venir el problema, si me pueden orientar se lo voy a agradecer...!!!


Puedes tener invertido la polaridad o que uno de los diodos rectificadores tenga fugas. tendras que hacer mediciones.


----------



## latinphoenix7

Hola,

Alguien tiene el diagrama la fuente de alimentación que adjunto en las imagenes,
Se ha quemado pero hay una resistencia carbonizada que puedo saber que valor tiene

En la parte posterior de la placa  dice: 
Jinkai Yuan
P4-250S REV. B

Ya le he cambiado condensadores Mylar, diodos, transistores, resistencias pero me falta la resistencia carbonizada


----------



## DOSMETROS

Buscá por Google "diagrama fuente PC" , seguramente encuentres la tuya.

Saludos !


----------



## latinphoenix7

He estado buscando pero no he encontrado


Lo que he hecho es hacer analogías con fuentes atx y hay como un regla general en todas hasta en ese mini atx y esa resistencia seria una de 330 ohms.. Bueno probaré..!

Saludos


----------



## COSMOS2K

Hola:
No cabe duda que hay un gran porcentage de fabricacion china en componentes electronicos, de hecho la calidad china siempre ha estado  en entredicho, en principio yo hablo de experiencia propia a nivel de pedir componentes a China, pero con calidad concertada quede claro que ellos te fabrican lo que necesites e incluso con obsolescencia programada, en ello lo que cambia es el precio.

Felices Fiestas, COSMOS


----------



## moises95

Tengo una fuente de pc que la tension +12v da 10,5v y otras mas que tambien dan muy bajo, eso sin conectarla a la plca ni conectandole nada, solamente puenteada, Ahora, al ponerle carga los 10,5v suben a 11,8v y las demas tensiones se mejoran bastante ¿Es normal o esta rota?

Tengo otra que da en los 5v: 5,6V sin conectar nada y al conectar baja a 5,3v. 

¿Es normal eso que hacen? El voltaje se pone bien al ponerle carga. Tengo varias fuentes que con o sin carga el voltaje es correcto



			
				keysoy55 dijo:
			
		

> a mi me da que esa fuente está mal, busca un google informacion, pero vamos yo creo que no es normal que si el cable da 12v te de 10,5v. No creo que pierda voltaje...



Esque tengo un tester que me avisa cuando falla la fuente, y como no, me dice que falla los 12v (da 10,5), pero la cosa es que al conectarle carga a la fuente, el tester deja de avisar que esta mal y da 11,8.



			
				keysoy55 dijo:
			
		

> "pero la cosa es que al conectarle carga a la fuente, el tester deja de avisar que esta mal y da 11,8."
> 
> Este trozo no lo entiendo muy bien, puedes explicarte un pelin mejor...
> 
> Un saludo



Que conecto el tester a la fuente, sin ponerle carga a la fuente, unicamente  con el aparato de medir tensiones, y esta da 10,5v avisandome el tester de que esa tension esta mal, ahora sigueindo encedida la fuente le concto un disco duro y el aparato de tensiones marca 11,8v y deja de avisar que esa tension esta mal, sino la deja como que esta bien.


----------



## DJ T3

¿Qué tipo de fuente es?
AT, ATX...

Hay algunas fuente que regulan sobre los 5V, cuando no tienen carga sobre esa tensión, los voltajes son irregulares, pero cuando se le pone una carga a los 5V, los voltajes se "regularizan"...

Pon mas datos de la fuente...


----------



## moises95

DJ T3 dijo:


> ¿Qué tipo de fuente es?
> AT, ATX...
> 
> Hay algunas fuente que regulan sobre los 5V, cuando no tienen carga sobre esa tensión, los voltajes son irregulares, pero cuando se le pone una carga a los 5V, los voltajes se "regularizan"...
> 
> Pon mas datos de la fuente...



Es una fuente atx y otra que los 5v Stand By varia entre 4 y5 muy rapido, aunque le conecte carga esta todo el rato variando muy rapido. La fuente hace un ruido como ssss ssss algo así


----------



## DJ T3

MMmmm.... Me parece que la fuente está averiada...
¿Qué integrado utiliza de regulación? (normalmente puede ser TL494...)
Fijate si hay algún capacitor inflado o reventado...
Busca indicios de alguna resistencia abierta o desvalorizada...
Busca, por debajo, falsos contactos...
Comenta el proceso y progreso para que podamos seguir ayudándote (o para que otros puedan solucionar su propio problema)...

Saludos

PD: Si es necesario (si así lo consideras), pon una foto de ambos lados de la placa.


----------



## patotas50

tengo una fuente atx400 que tiene daño en la fuente de standby las partes dañadas son el fet una resistencia de bajo valor una de 2k un zener y un tr c945 trae una pieza volada que va en paralelo con el primario del transformador de standby esto es de la punta que conecta con el pin D del fet y la punta que resibe el B+ esta pieza esta tan dañada que no se aprecia que es parese un condensador si alguien sabe que es agradeseria la informacion


----------



## el-rey-julien

una foto ayudaría ¡¡¡ también un esquema de la fuente


----------



## patotas50

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> una foto ayudaría ¡¡¡ también un esquema de la fuente



aqui mando fotos y diagrama las fotos estan un poco borrosas pero se alcanza a apreciar la pieza y su ubicacion el transformador standby lo quite en el diagrama el lugar de la pieza tiene un signo de interrogacion señalado con una flecha .


----------



## el-rey-julien

parece un capacitor o varistor

ya se quien puede saber ,dosmetros


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si tiene *feo olor* es un varistor , las tres cosas que podrian ir ahí , son : varistor , pequeño capacitor o díodo.


----------



## SERGIOD

esta muy fácil tu dilema en la imagen hay otro de igual tamaño y del mismo color seguro y es el mismo desuelda lo y mira bien que esta escrito y búscalo en el datashets; aunque no creo que eso sea lo unico que tengas que cambiar


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, el esquema lo levantaste del circuito, pues aunque no viene al caso, parece haber un error, pues el transistor conmutador no tiene su terminal Surtidor conectado a GND.


----------



## Agustinw

Hola hace unos días compramos una fuente para la pc.
Pero al encender la pc la fuente hace un ruido muy molesto parecido a un grillo que aveces los sonidos cambian , la fuente es una antec earthwatts de 650w green 
¿El ruido que produce sera por alguna falla y me la tendrán que cambiar en la garantía o es algo normal para torturar a la gente y que pasen menos horas usando la pc?
no pasara que algún día explote toda como la que tenia antes

PD: no tengo conexión a tierra en mi hogar
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

El grillo es porque está mal apretado el bobinado del transformador . . . a veces suenan capacitores y también transistores , pero no deberían !

Saludos


----------



## Agustinw

¿Pero es algo que pueda traer alguna consecuensia?. ¿Deberia llevarla a la garantia por esto?
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo se la devolvería por ruido molesto


----------



## davidcr85

Claro... en mi opinion es algo que debe cubrir la garantia, estas pagando por una fuente, no por un grillo electrico  jeje ve a cambiarla mejor.


----------



## Agustinw

Muchas gracias por su ayuda vere cuando puedo ir a la garantia
saludos


----------



## csdscnhjos

oye a mi me paso lo mismo que a ti pero en la fuente de unos bafles ese molesto ruido fuerte que no dejaba oir claramente la musica de mi pc lo encendia y de inmediato el ruido maldito y luego fui por la grantia lleve mi CPU y lo bafles y el tecnico los conecto y los malditos bafle no sonaron para nada los conecte y desconecte muchas veces para que sonaran y los malditos no sonaron con el grillo asi que no pude hacer nada ni modos de vuelta a mi casa arma el PC y otra vez el madito ruido.
asi que como yo soy todo un tecnico en electronica tome a los malditos y les di contra el piso hasta que no sonaron mas.

y funciono aunque me toco pegarle mucha cinta aislante pero aun los tengo funcionando.

espero no te pase igual


----------



## DJ T3

Aquí se habla del ruido que hace la fuente, no los que hacen sus bafles.

Fijate también que tu fuente alcance las especificaciones mínimas para tu PC.

Saludos.


----------



## Agustinw

Supuestamente la fuente tiene que sobrar porque por ahora solo tiene una sola placa de video


----------



## Tavo

Hola. Bueno, escribo acá para no abrir un tema nuevo sin sentido...

La cuestión es que necesito identificar los cables de salida de una fuente de PC, según los colores. Mi intención es convertirla en fuente para taller, es decir, fuente de alimentación general para probar circuitos y eso...

Los cables que todos conocemos son Rojo (5V), Amarillo (12V) y negro (0V o GND). Después tengo otro ramal, de 4 cables Naranja en paralelo... e intuyo que esos deben ser los de 3V3 que alimentan el CPU... 

Y acá está mi problema: Tengo otros 5 cables simples que no sé a qué corresponden, los cables son: Gris, Verde, Naranja, Azul y Violeta. El verde es el que enciende la fuente cuando se va a GND. Ok.
El gris, en el layout de la placa dice "PG"; el naranja dice "3.3VS", el violeta dice "+5VSB" y el azul dice "-12V", con este no caben dudas, son los 12V negativos.

*¿Pude ser que las siglas "SB" correspondan a "Stand-By" ?* Pregunto esto porque si mal no recuerdo, me parece que hay una línea de poca corriente, de 5V y 3.3V que siempre tienen tensión, por más que la fuente esté "apagada".

Entonces esa era mi duda. Creo que entiendo todo más o menos bien, pero no me quiero mandar macanas. La solución es... ¿Ignorar esos cables?

Saludos.


----------



## Mslbrll

Tavo, la unica rama que siempre tiene tension son los +5v de stand by (SB)

El gris, o power good (PG) viene del comaprador de tensiones que tiene la fuente, si todo esta bien, habilita el encendido de la pc, sin esa tension el cpu no enciende, la podes obviar tranquilamente.


----------



## Tavo

Espectacular lo tuyo che, no tenía ni idea que era eso de "PG" 

Ok, ahora rompo y armo tranquilo .
Preguntaba sobre esto porque la idea es reemplazar cada uno de los ramales de cables que tiene la fuente por simples cables pero de mayor sección, y colocar bornes tipo "banana", como tiene una fuente convencional de pruebas/laboratorio...

Lo que me gusta de todo esto es que no es una fuente genérica de las comunes, es una linda fuentecita con algo de "reputación" y calidad, por donde se la mire, la marca no dice mucho (Banghó) pero de verdad se ve muy buena en calidad de componentes, núcleo y armado... 

Saludos che!


----------



## Mslbrll

De nada tavo, depende para que la uses, osea la aplicación en concreto, tenes que mejorar un poco el filtrado, yo tenia problemas con los pic me los colgaba.


----------



## Tavo

Ah, mirá vos, no sabía eso... Creo que también depende de la calidad de la fuente... no?

Igual te cuento que tenía una idea. Es que pienso reformarla, es decir, volarle toda la salida al cuerno y rebobinar el trafo de ferrita para lograr una sola salida de 12V pero con muchos amperes. Por decir un número, la fuente (en teoría) es de 450W, supongamos 350W continuos. 350/12= ~+/- 30A. Eso estaría bueno, y creo que no es imposible de hacer.

Lo que no entiendo mucho todavía es la parte de control... tengo miedo de meter mano ahí y hacer cagadas...  Tendré que investigar un poco más cómo funciona eso, y en qué afecta a la regulación de los MOSFETs conmutadores...

Saludos.


----------



## Mslbrll

Lee el tema de DOSMETROS, sobre modificar fuentes de pc, te va a dar una idea bastante clara de que hacer.

Pero no vas a tener que modificar mucho, yo aria un nuevo bobinado para los 12v y un auxiliar de 5v para mantener la etapa de control sin modificar. Habria que ver el 393 si toma referencia de los -12 y -5 a los que tambiens e les podria ahcer un auxiliar con alambre fino.


----------



## jmpcarceles

Hola compañeros,

   Ya he escrito otro post por un tema de una fuente de PC, pero en este caso se trata de otra fuente que tengo, por lo que no quiero mezclarlo con el otro, espero no haya problema.
   Tenía retirada por un rincón de casa una fuente de pc Seasonic S12 600W, con las siguientes salidas de potencia:

       +3.3V--30A  |  +5V--30A  |   +12V1--18A  |  +12V2--18A  |  -12V--0.8A  |  +5Vsb--2A

   En principio creía que la tenía estropeada porque el ordenador con ella no encendía, pero quería ver si la podía recuperar para hacerme una fuente de laboratorio, por lo que la cogí y le hice el puente, y empezó a girar el ventilador .

  Me puse muy contento, pero la alegría me duro poco, al rato la apagué y ya no encendía :enfadado:. Tras dejarla descansar un tiempo la volví a encender y volvió a girar el ventilador , en este punto decidí no apagarla y empezar a comprobar con el tester digital todas las salidas de corriente amarilla(12v), roja(5v), naranja(3.3v), azul(-12v), morada(5v) y gris(5v), todo correcto.
  La siguiente prueba que realicé fue apagar de nuevo, encender (sin hacer puente), y hacer la comprobación del verde(2.5v) y del morado(5v), para ver si estaba antes o después de los transformadores, parece que está después.
   Por último casualmente, como me costaba mucho manipular la placa de esta fuente, desconecté el ventilador para que no me molestara, para continuar haciendo pruebas, llevándome una sorpresa mayúscula, sin ventilador la fuente enciende siempre y da voltaje  en todas las salidas, no falla nunca.
   Bueno, pensé a ver si se trata de la alimentación del ventilador que va conectado a la placa de la fuente y si no lo conecto la fuente ya no tiene problemas. Entonces probé a conectarle ventiladores en los molex de salida de la fuente y el efecto fue el mismo la primera funciona y luego ya no, hasta que no pasa cierto tiempo, además si le conecto muchos ventiladores, unos 5 no arranca nunca, se viene abajo.
   He desoldado los transistores de la etapa de salida, junto con el disipador, son 2 S60SC6M y 2 S60SC4M, los he medido con el tester y parece que ninguno esté en corto ni abierto, puesto que solo me dan lectura de continuidad en base-emisor y base-colector.
   Lo capacitores a simple vista se ven buenos, no están ni hinchados, ni reventados.

   ¿Qué más podría comprobar?.

   Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes.
Da la impresión de que la parte de +12V tiene un problema.
En lugar de ventiladores conécta una carga de otro tipo, por ejemplo una resistencia de 100ohm. lo que dará 120mA de consumo, si la fuente no lo soporta mal vamos.
Ya nos contarás

Sal U2


----------



## SERBice

Generalmente se les quema el CI regulador, es un TL, no recuerdo el numero.

Usa la tension PG para chequear el estado de la fuente, tiene que ser de 5v (con una tolerancia de .25v, si supera esa tolerancia esta mal la fuente). Muchos motherboards se guian por la tension PG para saber si darle la señal de encendido o no a la fuente, si la tension PG (cable blanco creo) esta mal, no va a encender.

los encapsulados que citas no son transistores, son diodos (rectificadores) hasta donde se, S60SC6M por ejemplo http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/Shindengen/mXqwqqr.pdf


----------



## zopilote

Cuando sucede eso en una fuente atx, es que sus condensadores de 470uF y de 1000uF ya estan secos y necesitas cambiarlos.


----------



## miguelus

Muchas fuentes de PC, como protección, incorporan un Thermistor tipo NTC en serie con la alimentación de AC.
Esta NTC va conectada en la entre toma de corriente AC y el Puente Rectificador.
Su misión es proteger la fuente del pico de corriente que se produce al conectarla, en frio, esta NTC presenta un valor de ~ 10ohm y en caliente 1 o menos ohm.
En el momento de conectar la fuente la NTC estará fria y presentará una resistecia en serie con la entrada su valor será alto y limitará el pico de consumo inicial, inmediatamente, la NTC empezará a calentarse y disminuirá su valor.
En ocasiones esta NTC se deteriora y no cumple su misión y no baja de valor o simplemente aumenta, en estas condiciones, aunque la fuente es capaz de dar tensión, ante cualquier requerimiento de consumo, la fuente no es capaz de dar la intensidad necesaria y se viene abajo.
Esto es una idea de lo que te puede estar pasando, esta NTC, normalmente es como un círculo verde con dos terminales en su parte inferior, la serigrafía en el PCB suele ser TH1 o algo así.
 Para probar la puedes puentear, pero no te recomiedo que la dejes anulada.

Sal U2


----------



## pacio

hola muchachos como andan? 

te comento algo que me paso a mi, para saber si no te pasa lo mismo Tavo, tengo una fuente atx de 250w y resulta que la enchufo y puenteo el cable verde con gnd y como que quiere arrancar pero para, después de revisar todo y volverme loco, resulta que sin querer puentie el un cable naranja que estaba apartado de los demás(en la plaqueta dice 3.3VS) con los demás naranjas y recién ahí arranco, la deje una hora más o menos controlando todo y funciona joya, ¿es normal esto?  porque google y no me sale nada de puntear esos cables para que arranque, osea tengo que unir los naranjas de 3.3v comunes con el que dice 3.3VS y además el verde con el gnd, posteo acá para no armar un topic  por esto que capas que es una boludes.

Espero me puedan sacar la duda de si lo que estoy haciendo esta bien, saludos


----------



## jmpcarceles

Hola de nuevo , gracias a todos por la información.

La verdad es que esta fuente es bastante más compleja de lo normal y no lleva los componentes que se suelen usar.
En el puente rectificador lleva un varistor de color azul con el código S10 K300, también incorpora un termistor pero en este caso lo lleva en el puente de salida, como control de temperatura, en este caso es un TTC 103.
Probaré a desmontar este último a ver como se comporta aplicándole temperatura, sino es este ya veré si me merece la pena seguir investigando.

Un saludo.


----------



## zealot2

Hola listeros, muy entusiasmado por la explicacion para levantar el voltage. Ahora necesito reparar una fuente, es de 20 pines ATX2, sin embargo me encuentro con que no tiene ninguno de los IC que mencionan, solo tiene un IC de 16 patas, que dice arriva 2003, y debajo esta numeracion BAQ113704, no hay informacion en alldatasheet, ni en google, que puedo hacer, que obciones tengo, como se si la pata 1 en el es la 1 donde mismo queda en los LM494, o tengo alguna forma de saberlo? Gracias.


----------



## djwash

Si la fuente funciona, solo cambiale los capacitores de salida, mide las tensiones con un multimetro.

Muchas veces me he encontrado con mother que no miden los voltajes y temperaturas correctamente...


----------



## zealot2

Hermano djwash, cuales son los capacitores de salida?, o sea hay dos al inicio grandotes de 200V, que estan despues del puente rectificador, y en la otra etapa de la fuente, del lado de allá del obtocopler y mas o menos por el área de los inductores toroidales hay unos cuantos como 4 o 5, te refieres a esos?, gracias.



Además olvide decirte que he medido la fuente con dos multímetros distintos por si acaso, y me da valor vajo, en 5V 4.8, en 12 11.2, y en 3.3 2.9. Gracias de nuevo man.


----------



## djwash

Si, esos, en las lineas de 3.3, 5 y 12 hay capacitores normalmente de 10V y 16V y capacidad diferente segun la marca, rondan los 1000uF a 3300uF, chequea su capacidad o reemplazalos por unos nuevos, el voltaje deberia alcanzar niveles normales.

Depende de la calidad de la fuente, a veces es bueno tambien reemplazar los de entrada, que son los grandes que estan despues del puente...

El cambio de capacitores en cierto tipo de fuentes se deberia ver como mantenimiento, ya que al agotarse a veces terminan dañando la motherboard o la misma fuente.


----------



## zealot2

Amigo le he cambiado, todos los filtros a la fuente, he verificado todas las resistencias alrededor del IC BAQ113704, he cambiado 2 transistores normales, he verificado algunos zener. La fuete sigue igual, que puede ser?, como puedo dar con el problema, gracias.


----------



## GABI PORTA

Les cuento: tengo una fuente de PC, SUN-SHIN que me la regalaron (no pienso usarla para una PC) esta fuente no tiene cable verde para puentear asique buscando que era cada cable, encontre que el cable naranja era el que tenía que puentear. al conectarla y puentearlo el ventilador comienza a girar pero no llega a dar media vuelta y se detiene, tambien hace un chillido algun componente. Como la arreglo?? GRACIAS


----------



## tostiman

Creo que lo mas conveniente es que consigas el diagrama de la fuente, o en todo caso a pura prueba y error.

Saludos


----------



## GABI PORTA

voy a empezar a probar x que la marca no es SUNSHINE, sino SUN SHIN y busque y no encontre ni la marca. gracias tostiman


----------



## robr1983

Bueno ahi va mi debate y  mi interés es reparar fuentes de PC 
reparé una que eran dos filtros que estaban hinchados los cambié y ya pero ahora tengo una que no arranca el fusible esta bien pero por lo demas ni idea alguien me puede ayudar con eso es que soy novato en cuanto a reparar fuentes de pc


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola Amigo, las fuentes ATX se componen de una fuente principal y una pequeña sub-fuente. Para lograr el arranque de la misma debes puentear el terminal de cable verde a GROUND.


----------



## choco98

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, las fuentes ATX se componen de una fuente principal y una pequeña sub-fuente. Para lograr el arranque de la misma debes puentear el terminal de cable verde a GROUND.



te rcomiendo luego de hacer esto cheques las puntas de el conector grande con el tester y cheques los voltages

si la probaste con un pc alomejor no es de los watts


----------



## robr1983

he medido los voltajes y van bien no se que mas hacer la dichosa fuentesita no arranca ok


----------



## victor9942

Las fuentes no tiene que dar exactamente el alor indicado hay una tolerancia de +- 10% para el de 12v y +- 5% para el resto de voltajes, esto quiere decir que si encuentras 11.5 en vez de 12, la fuente anda bien, o 12.5 en vez de 12, tambien esta bien


----------



## djwash

victor9942 dijo:


> Las fuentes no tiene que dar exactamente el alor indicado hay una tolerancia de +- 10% para el de 12v y +- 5% para el resto de voltajes, esto quiere decir que si encuentras 11.5 en vez de 12, la fuente anda bien, o 12.5 en vez de 12, tambien esta bien



Es un buen dato que olvidamos mencionar, en la mayoria de los casos cuando los voltajes no dan correctos y la pc funciona lo unico que hay que tener en cuenta es que no hayan capacitores agotados.

Hay mother que tienen un sistema que censa los voltajes, y apaga el sistema cuando detecta algo anormal, yo tengo uno de esos y aunque los voltajes no esten exactos funciona bien, tuve una fisura en el nucleo la cual producia un zumbido de alta frecuencia, y algo raro en los voltajes, el mother me apagaba el sistema y me decia que la fuente estaba en mas estado y que debia cambiarla.


----------



## davidseb

Hola a todos eh buscado muchas referencias en hilos ( muuyy viejos todos ) con respecto al aumento de tensiones de salida en las atx incluso he preguntado en estos hilos pero nadie responde por que son muy viejos espero por aqui si me puedan ayudar: tengo un circuito regulador de INTENSIDAD de 0-8 amp  y de TENSION de 0-24 v  lo conectare a 2 fuentes de pc en serie la duda es ¿es necesario que aumente las salidas de las fuentes para obtener mas de 24v? la salida actual es de 23.2 digamos obtener 25v tocando el integrado de las fuentes que una de ellas usa el comun 494 pero la otra usa un wt7515 y no se en este IC cual es la pata que tengo que modificar en el datasheet del 494 la pata 1 es 1 IN+ ( todos modifican con esta pata pero en el wt7515 cual seria? podrian decirme el NOMBRE GENERICO DE LA FUNCION DE LA PATA que tengo que modificar? gracias a todos por la ayuda que me puedan regalar   saludos .


----------



## DJ T3

Si tienes un circuito para regular la salida de tensión-corriente, recuerda que tienes una caída de tensión en los transistores, debes aumentar la tensión de entrada (los 12V de las ATX), para poder compensar esas caídas.

Sobre el WT7515, ¿buscaste el datasheet?.
*"The WT7515 provides protection circuits...."*

Es un integrado de protección, no de regulación.

Busca algún preset en la fuente que tiene el WT (aunque no creo que haya), o trata de sacar el diagrama para poder entender cómo funciona..

Saludos


----------



## davidseb

Gracias por responder mira aki tengo el datasheet del wt7515 y sus funciones en este integrado no encuentro su diagrama interno ese es mi problema que solo encontre esta informacion si pudieras ayudarme lo agradesco saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998

este es el datasheet, es, como te dijeron mas arriba, un integrado de proteccion, sirve para sensar todas las salidas de la fuente y, ante alta o baja tension de alguna de las salidas, manda una señal de error al control de la fuente, para que apague todo.


----------



## davidseb

hola hazard gracias es el mismo datasheet que tengo yo y no eh resuelto la duda ¿puedo subir el voltaje con este integrado? y si es asi en cual de las patillas seria la conexion? es en v5? patilla 12? gracias por su ayuda  saludos


----------



## hazard_1998

no david, ese integrado no controla la tension, solo la supervisa, calculo yo que si queres subir la tension de salida de tu fuente atx, ademas de tocar el lazo de realimentacion de tension, tendras que inhibir a este integrado supervisor de voltaje


----------



## davidseb

ah ok entiendo bueno esta fuente en su salida de 12v me da 12.49 creo que esto esta bien por que la mayoria de las fuentes te dan voltajes bajos en 12v para evitarme problemas pienso ponerle una carga ala salida de 5v para subir un poco mas la de 12v


----------



## DJ T3

Ya tenés un dato, regula en los 5V...

Fijate de seguir las pistas (evitando seguir las que van al WT), para ver dónde terminan, y qué circuitos encontrás, quizás puedas saber dónde toma la señal para regular (de los 5V)...

Una vez que encuentres dónde está el circuito regulador, puedes hacer la modificación para regular el voltaje de salida, a través de los 12V (la modificación está en el foro, y te digo que funciona, porque modifiqué una fuente AT para que regule por los 12V para hacer la fuente de la notebook mía, porque el cargador no anda y las baterías tampoco.. , y funciona bien, pero tratá de conseguir los valores que indican)...

Saludos


----------



## davidseb

hola a todos ya he conectado en serie 2 resistores 1 ohm a 25w c/u al Vout de la atx y obtuve 12.41v en el Vout de 12v que antes solo daba 11.84v


----------



## DJ T3

¿Conectaste las resistencias al 0V, o cómo lo hiciste?..


----------



## davidseb

al Vout de 5v ( cable rojo y cable negro)   con respectivos disipadores tengo 2 atx en una tengo 12.43v y en la otra 12.42v listas para su conexion en serie en cuanto termine las pruebas subo fotos de la fuente final  saludos


----------



## DJ T3

Si te sirve así, bueno, pero ya te había dicho que la fuente regula en los 5V, podrías ahorrarte las resistencias (lee unos comentarios anteriores).

Esperando fotos...

Saludos


----------



## davidseb

tengo en una de las fuentes un pequeño preset que controla la tension de referencia el modificar las fuentes sin un diagrama no me da mucha confianza probare con el dicho preset se que solo aumentaria la tension en una sola fuente ya que la otra tiene un 494 pero aun no me convenso de modificarla


----------



## DJ T3

Las pruebas hacela con una lámpara en serie, para evitar problemas.

Ve moviendo el preset MUY lentamente, y mira si se modifica algo la tensión, de no serlo, no sigas, porque puede ser otro tipo de ajuste.

Lo de la modificación, todo el mundo lo hace, no es difícil, y no necesitas un diagrama para hacerlo, sólo tienes que buscar los pines adecuados, y listo, pero si o te quieres "arriesgar", no te puedo culpar por eso... 

Saludos


----------



## moverar

Buen día estimados amigos de FDE!! Un gusto en saludarlos. 

Les cuento que estoy reparando una fuente de poder de una PC y normalmente no tengo mayores inconvenientes. Sin embargo, esta vez me veo "*más apretado que cocodrilo en fabrica de carteras*", porque esta fuente si que se quemó... y de hecho, sería más conveniente cambiarla por una nueva, pero como técnico, profesor y técnicamente caprichoso, quiero repararla, el honor está en juego y el Pabellón Electrónico ondea bien alto...

La fuente a  que refiero es una SENTEY modelo BCP450-OC y solo me resta determinar los valores de unas resistencias que se carbonizaron. 


En la placa, una de ellas se identifica como *R502*, se conecta al emisor de un transistor NPN E3150 (similar al tan conocido E13007 de NEC), está situada detrás y un poco a la derecha del capacitor electrolítico de 330 µf x 200 V de filtrado de la fuente recticadora de 220 V y muy próxima al puente rectificador Graetz. A pesar de lo carbonizada que está esta R se pueden ver las dos primeras franjas que son de color rojo y la tercera es imposible definir.


Otra de las resistencias es la identificada como *R506*. Está ubicada a la izquierda de la entrada de 220Vac, y se conecta con el emisor de un transistor C945 en paralelo con un condensador código 223, (.022 µf) y en serie con la R anteriormente descripta. A ésta R solo le puedo ver la primera franja, pero no puedo definir si es roja o naranja, pues creo que se ha alterado por la temperatura.

Bueno, eso es lo que me está faltando saber para no arriesgar los demás componentes que ya reemplacé ( transistores E3150 y C4945, resistencia de 1MΩ, diodos 1N4148 y fusible) y si alguien tiene la gentileza de aclararme la duda... *¡¡MUCHAS GRACIAS!!*

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## djwash

Jaja, me causo gracia los comentarios de arriba...

En fin, tengo un gabinete Sentey con esa misma fuente, si le pones onda durante el fin de semana estaré subiendo los datos que necesitas, no te prometo nada, ya que no esta aqui en casa...

Puedo mencionarte que no deberian ser muy diferentes a los valores de otras fuentes.

Saludos...


----------



## moverar

Gracias djwash por preocuparte... Pero, ya nada puedo hacer por ella... gracias de nuevo. 



			
				powerful dijo:
			
		

> Tienes que colocar el Pabellon electrónico a media hasta y desde aquí te brindaré un minuto de silencio.
> Permíteme corregirte: "LA ELECTRÓNICA DE POTENCIA NO ES PARA COBARDES"



Estimado Powerful, ya hace unos días la bandera está a media asta... la hice arrancar con una lámpara de 60W como fuse y parecía todo bien, me dio 2.5 vcc y unos 6.8 Vcc cundo le di 220Vca exploto todo lo nuevo, terco le volvi a cambiar todo, incluso los dos capacitores de 330µf x 200V en serie... y todo bien con la lámpara, pero con 220Vca... ¡¡Una nueva y hermosa explosión!! 
CONCLUSIÓN: La fuentita está re muerta y no vale la pena tratar de revivirla... digo, tiempo e inversión económica amerita una nueva fuente...

Ahora estoy probando hacer explotar componentes electrónicos y solo logro obtener fuentes de alimentación ¿Dónde crees que me estoy equivocado?  

Por lo demás... Te doy toda la razón..."LA *ELECTRÓNICA DE POTENCIA* NO ES PARA COBARDES"


----------



## leonargentino

Luego de la experiencia con una Fuente que quemaba MotherBoards (a pesar de que los distintos voltajes estaban presentes con sus correspondientes valores) y que al comprobar que justo en el arranque dos de los voltajes se disparaban a valores fuera del + - permitido (los 3,3V a 4V y los 5V[STB] a 7V)... tengo la costumbre de medir las tensiones (Fuente con carga) al momento justo del arranque. Bien... 
Tengo otra fuente que el fan no solo gira, sino que también ladra; es decir hace un tremendo *término extremadamente grotesco* . La desarmo, aspiro la tierra, limpio y lubrico el fan, y por costumbre luego de rearmarla mido las tensiones. Y volviendo a lo que comentaba al principio, al realizar la medición con que me encuentro?!?, con que los 3,3V se van a 4V justo en el momento del arranque; y luego de un par de segundos se estabilizan. Tanto en ésta Fuente como en la de la experiencia los 3,3V miden bien arrancándolas sin carga. 
Estoy desconcertado. A alguien se le ocurre algo ?


----------



## Fernando1987

Buenos días a todos, mi duda es bastante concreta pero tiene su complejidad.
Voy al grano y luego explico los detalles:

¿Qué factores pueden existir que hagan que una PC prenda perfectamente con 205 voltios en mi casa, pero que “le cueste mucho” prender en la casa de mi novia con la misma tensión?

Ahora los detalles a tener en cuenta:

* Como en mi casa hay 220, lo que hice fue usar un autotransformador variable para lograr los 210 V que hay naturalmente en lo de mi novia. De hecho, la PC también prendía con 190 sin problemas.

* En lo de mi novia, cuando aprieto el botón encendido, muchas veces hace un sonido como si comenzara a prender, pero luego “muere” en aprox 2 segundos.

* ¿puede ser que halla ruido en la línea de alimentación de la casa de mi novia?? ¿Puedo medirlo con osciloscopio??

* En un principio creí era la fuente, pero al ver que en mi casa prendía con baja tensión, quede totalmente intrigado.

*Recien vengo de llevar la PC al negocio donde la compre, aproveche que todavía esta en garantía y arregle que le va a cambiar la fuente….

Muchas gracias a todos, saludos!!!


----------



## opli

Prueba a medir la tención de red cuando enciendas la fuente, puede ser que tengas la misma tensión antes de encender pero cuando enciendes el PC caiga la tensión y la fuente no pueda arrancar.


----------



## Fernando1987

Gracias opli, cuando valla a su casa voy a madir eso, tanto con una lamparata puesta en paralelo como con el tester. Despues les cuento cuando halla hecho todo. Recien voy a ir el proximo finde, asi que tengan paciencia.
Muchas gracias nuevamente


----------



## Fernando1987

Ya solucione el problema. Realmente me volvi loco contemplando causas insolitas como ruidos cosmicos, extraterrestres, etc jaja; pero finalmente MI NOVIA DESCUBRIO que se trataba del cable (el que alimenta la fuente con 220) estaba fallado y hacia falso contacto.

"Los problemas insólitos tienen causas simples pero también insólitas"

Eso me dijo Eduardo y tenia 100% razon.

Saludos para todos, gracias por la ayuda


----------



## carluis

hola amigos les agradesco una ayuda por favor yo tengo una corneta amplificada de 5000w y un dia la deje enchuflada y des pues no prendio yo la lleve a reprar y a hora cuando la prendo se escucha un zumbido y cuando la apago hace un ruido y una explocion es como si quedara con carga un capacitador


----------



## opli

Me alegro Fernando,tines razon las cosas simples siempre son las que mas problemas dan.
Saludos


----------



## and070

tengo una vieja fuente de poder atx, la quiero utilizar para un radio de auto, pero no logro encenderla, se que hay que hacer un puente entre el cable verde y negro pero no enciende solo se mueve el ventilador un segundo y se apaga, pero lo inusual es que si pongo esa fuente en una pc vieja que tengo si enciende, ayuda por favor


----------



## DOSMETROS

El puente verde-negro  debe quedar conectado

Ponele una carga a los +5 V , puede ser una lámpara de 12 V


----------



## Zurki

hola, tengo una fuente ATX de mi PC que tiene una averia un tanto rara, por ello necesito ayuda de alguien que tengas mas conocimientos.
El tema es que la he desmontado y con el puente puesto (verde + rojo) funciona y arroja estas mediciones en los conectores Molex:

 Rojo+ 1Negro = 3,23 v
 Rojo+ 2Negro = 3,23 v

el problema biene cuando la conecto a la placa base que es cuando NO funciona. las pruebas que he hecho son :
-Se enciende el led de la placa base "Standby"
-Conectada sin carga , ni conectada a unidades DVD, HD,etc. tampoco funciona.

alguna sugerencia o idea de lo que puede fallar...

salu2


----------



## ricbevi

Zurki dijo:
			
		

> hola, tengo una fuente ATX de mi PC que tiene una averia un tanto rara, por ello necesito ayuda de alguien que tengas mas conocimientos.
> El tema es que la he desmontado y con el puente puesto (verde + rojo) funciona y arroja estas mediciones en los conectores Molex:
> 
> Rojo+ 1Negro = 3,23 v
> Rojo+ 2Negro = 3,23 v
> 
> el problema biene cuando la conecto a la placa base que es cuando NO funciona. las pruebas que he hecho son :
> -Se enciende el led de la placa base "Standby"
> -Conectada sin carga , ni conectada a unidades DVD, HD,etc. tampoco funciona.
> 
> alguna sugerencia o idea de lo que puede fallar...
> 
> salu2




Hola...el puente es entre el Verde y el NEGRO para que la fuente arranque y eso se ve a simple vista por que enciende el ventilador de la misma...entre los cables Negros y los cables Rojos deben tener 5Vdc o aproximadamente por eso no funciona tú MB...
Posiblemente tenga los condensadores electrolíticos "secos" o alguno de los diodos mal.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## DonGrinner

Buenas. ¿Qué tal?
Tuve un problema con mi fuente, y no encuento la solución escrita en ningún lugar, así que la plantearé aquí.

Tengo una fuente *Thermaltake TR2 de 600w*, que compré nueva en Noviembre del 2011. Hace un par de meses *dejó de funcionar*, no arrancaba al puentear el cable verde con la masa. Quise contactarme por la garantía y no me respondieron, así que intenté arreglarla por mis medios.

Aclaro que soy Técnico Electromecánico, no Electrónico, así que digamos que tengo conocimientos limitados.

*En el primario, tenía un transistor KSH13009 (12A, 100w) en corto*. Quise conseguir respuesto, pero sólo tenían "uno igual" -según me dijeron en dos casas de componentes electrónicos-, pero de cápsula chica (el original tiene grande), un MJE13009. Al ponerlo, se rompía: entraba en corto, de forma permanente (por eso digo que "se rompía").
Supuse que *el original estaba trabajando en su límite de operabilidad*, así que *le cambié esos transistores por unos BUV48C (15A, 125w), y comenzó a funcionar*: puenteando el cable verde con el negro,* la fuente arranca *(el fan también),* y entrega todas las tensiones adecuadamente en todos los pines y de forma estable*.

Creí que ya había solucionado el problema, pero *al conectar la fuente al mother e intentar darle arranque, la PC no encendió*. No prende luces, no gira el fan de la fuente, nada...
*Decidí probar con la fuente de un amigo, y arrancó a la perfección*. O sea que el problema *sigue siendo la fuente*.

No tengo idea de por qué no arrancará la computadora si, como digo,* entrega todas las tensiones correctamente, en todos los pines, y sin variacion de voltaje*.

*¿Alguna sugerencia?*

Muchas gracias, de antemano.
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

cuando las fuentes vienen con fallas de fabrica,en el 90% de los casos son malas soldaduras o algún componente ''olvidado''.
en esos casos lo mejor es o tener el esquema o tener otra fuente igual para comparar


----------



## NarXEh

Buenas!

que pasa cuando cargas cargas la fuente con una carga contundente ? (que no sea tu motherboard)

saludos!


----------



## nasaserna

Normalmente se proteje, aunque depende de la salida que elegiste para la carga contundente



Volviendo al tema a mi me paso la mismo con una fuente hace algu tiempo. y tenía los mismos sintomas y le descubrí  por accidente y era uno de los dos condensadores principales que tenía rota una de las patas enytre el condensador y la pcb, por eso no me habia dado cuenta


----------



## NarXEh

nasaserna dijo:
			
		

> Normalmente se proteje, aunque depende de la salida que elegiste para la carga contundente
> 
> 
> 
> Volviendo al tema a mi me paso la mismo con una fuente hace algu tiempo. y tenía los mismos sintomas y le descubrí  por accidente y era uno de los dos condensadores principales que tenía rota una de las patas enytre el condensador y la pcb, por eso no me habia dado cuenta



Esas fuentes tiran minimo 20A en la de 12V. Yo una ves jugando con una de 200w prendi fuego un potenciometro variable de los de alambre (primero humo, despues resistencia al rojo vivo y despues la llama roja).

Pregunto si se proteje la fuente o se apaga (la mia seguia funcionando como si nada).

saludos!


----------



## DonGrinner

Buenas. Gracias por las prontas respuestas.

No creo que sea algún componente olvidado, puesto que funcionó a la perfección durante seis meses.

Probé conectándole dos fan de 120 mm, uno de 200 mm, y una copiadora de DVD y puenteando el cable verde con la masa, y encienden sin problemas los fan y la copiadora.


----------



## NarXEh

Buenas!



			
				DonGrinner dijo:
			
		

> Buenas. Gracias por las prontas respuestas.
> 
> No creo que sea algún componente olvidado, puesto que funcionó a la perfección durante seis meses.
> 
> Probé conectándole dos fan de 120 mm, uno de 200 mm, y una copiadora de DVD y puenteando el cable verde con la masa, y encienden sin problemas los fan y la copiadora.



No me parece mucha carga. No creo que sean mas de 1A. Yo me refiero a carga contundente como por ejemplo a algo que consuma 5A.

Talvez cuando se murió el transistor ese que cambiaste se llevo con el algun componente mas con el o lo dejo "fatigado" o sensible (y por eso funciona con poca carga ya que no se le exige demasiado)

Son mis teorias. Veamos que dicen los demas compañeros.

Saludos!


----------



## nasaserna

Es gracioso yo hice lo mismo conla fuente que tenia uno de los dos condensadores aislado, incluyendo una 2 lamparas halogenas de 50w a 12v y funcionaba por eso no la habia botado a la basura, como te dije no pierdes nada condesoldar estos condensadores y verificarlos, esta fuente hacia de todo pero cuando le conectaba una board(de hecho le probé al menos 6 tipos distintas), en algunas encendian los ventiladores y hasta ahí. en otras simplemente no encendia nada


----------



## NarXEh

nasaserna dijo:
			
		

> Es gracioso yo hice lo mismo conla fuente que tenia uno de los dos condensadores aislado, incluyendo una 2 lamparas halogenas de 50w a 12v y funcionaba por eso no la habia botado a la basura, como te dije no pierdes nada condesoldar estos condensadores y verificarlos, esta fuente hacia de todo pero cuando le conectaba una board(de hecho le probé al menos 6 tipos distintas), en algunas encendian los ventiladores y hasta ahí. en otras simplemente no encendia nada



Lo de las lamparas es una buena idea para probarla. Aunque tecnicamente habria que cargar todas las lineas de tensiones para probarla bien.
Aunque sea te quedo una excelente fuente de alimentacion para el laboratorio 

saludos!


----------



## DonGrinner

Ya verifiqué los condensadores del primario y del secundario usando el óhmetro, y aumenta la resistencia progresivamente en todos, y al invertir las puntas del tester, comienza a crecer desde un número negativo, pasa por el cero, y sigue creciendo... o sea, parece que funcionan bien todos los capacitores/condensadores.

¿Sugieren, entonces, que la pruebe con más carga? ¿Con qué podría ser?

De todas formas, esa sería una prueba para ver si funciona con más carga y, en caso de que no funcionara, sería porque algo está mal... ¡y no sé qué!, jajaja.

Saludos.


----------



## nasaserna

hay otro detallito que olvidé, pero fue en otra fuente de menos potencia. El condensador de salida de los 12v (1500uF a 16V), estaba defectuoso, cambié los otros de hecho son pequeños y magia, como te digo fue en otra fuente, som muchos los circuitos en este tipo de fuentes y algunas mainboard exigen mejor regulación que otras, no seria extraño que tu fuente trabajara en otro equipo diferente al tuyo, de eso hay muchas anécdotas


----------



## DonGrinner

Como decía, testeé los condensadores con óhmetro, y funcionaban bien. ¿Podrá ser que tengan algún tipo de falla que no esté detectando con el tester?
Gracias.


----------



## Zurki

hola ricbevi.....efectivamente es así como dices (negro), me equivoque, aunque lo raro es que con los dos (rojo y negro) el ventilador funciona... las mediciones son otra cosa, pero con el puente bien hecho, ahora los resultados dan bien (5 v y 12 v). ahora voy amedir los valores del conector de 20 pines que conecta a la placa a ver si estan todos los valores bien...si fuese así, entonces serian los condensadores o diodos..no


----------



## el-rey-julien

lo capacitores no asen falta de estén hinchados para que no funcionen,
los capacitores se prueban con un capacimetro . tu tester tiene capacimetro?


----------



## edward23

deberias de observar la pista edn dnd esta el transistor que cambiaste, uno de los componentes, o el que esta antes de el, o despues de el debe de estar afectado, quizas cuando entro en corto afecto algun dispositivo cercano a este, chequea detenidamente a ver si ahi esta la falla


----------



## ricbevi

Zurki dijo:
			
		

> hola ricbevi.....efectivamente es así como dices (negro), me equivoque, aunque lo raro es que con los dos (rojo y negro) el ventilador funciona... las mediciones son otra cosa, pero con el puente bien hecho, ahora los resultados dan bien (5 v y 12 v). ahora voy amedir los valores del conector de 20 pines que conecta a la placa a ver si estan todos los valores bien...si fuese así, entonces serian los condensadores o diodos..no



Si los voltajes están bien en "vacío"(sin carga) 5Vdc entre los Rojos y Negros, 12Vdc entre los Amarillos y Negros, 3,3Vdc entre los Naranja y Negros y el resto de los -5 y -12Vdc el próximo paso es colocarle carga en las salidas para ver su comportamiento...pueden ser resistencias calculadas para tal fin o simples focos de 12V en las salidas correspondientes para ver si se mantienen estables los voltajes dentro de lo normal....si no fuera así habría que revisar en principio el estado de los capacitores electrolíticos asociados a el voltaje que no se mantiene bajo carga.
Ric.


----------



## Zurki

vaya... y no es buena la medicion con los dispositivos propios (disco duro, DVD..) no son fiables ?
pues no dispongo de los focos y las resistencias... se podria de otra forma ?

salu2


----------



## ricbevi

Zurki dijo:
			
		

> vaya... y no es buena la medicion con los dispositivos propios (disco duro, DVD..) no son fiables ?
> pues no dispongo de los focos y las resistencias... se podria de otra forma ?
> 
> salu2



Bajo tú propio riesgo mide la fuente funcionando en el equipo...personalmente yo jamas conectaría algo que no este plenamente seguro que funciona como corresponde a alimentar mi CPU ya que cualquier fallo podría quemar algún componente...es mucho mas económico comprar un foco o una resistencia para probar el buen funcionamiento de la misma que Memoria, disco dirigido o la placa madre y ni hablar del micro, etc. 
Suerte.

Ric.


----------



## 113wk

buenas tengo una fuente marca unitec atx de 600w que cuando mi computador estaba funcionando de repente se apagaba mire y era en la fuente el problema pues en los condensadores grandes uno de ellos aveces bajaba el voltaje de 156v a 50v y por esto tal vez apagaba mi pc.
el capacitor decia q*UE* era de 330uf a 200wv yo tenia un capacitor normal de 330 a 200v era mas pequeño y no tenia en su nomenclatura la w de 200wv se lo puse y la conecte e inmediatamente me quemo el fusible pense q*UE* fue por el capacitor luego consegui un capacitor como el de la fuente y caambie el fusible y la conecte y me lo volvio a quemar el fusible tambien le daño un pedazo a un termistor que es el ntc d-9
que sera lo que puede estar ocurriedo? porque me quema de inmediato el fusible sin ni siquiera puentear el verde con una tierra para iniciar el funcionamiento?
agradezco a quien me pueda dar un indicio de cual es el daño.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Quitá los transistores de potencia como para empezar a ver si están en corto.

Ponele una lámpara defilamento de 100 Watts en serie con la alimentación.

Saludos !


----------



## Nicolas vargas

hola a todos, tengo una fuente de alimetacion atx campaq PS-7201-2C no puedo lograr encenderla, es para hacer funcionar un autoestereo sony, probe con puntear el cable verde y una de masa pero no pasa nada, si me pudieran ayudar les agradeceria.


----------



## franciscoJavierUAQ27

Por lo general tienen un switch de encendido, si no lo trae es que tu fuente esta dañada.


----------



## DOSMETROS

O revisale al menos el fusible de vidrio que tienen dentro soldado a la placa , ojo con los 220 Vca y los 310 Vcd que son mortales


----------



## fanbus

También puede ser que el interruptor de 230/115 VAC está mal configurado. Si tienes 115V y el switch está a 230V, ponlo como toca y talvez ya va. Si tienes 230V y está el switch a 115, seguro que la fuente murió.


----------



## Nicolas vargas

la fuente esta todo bien pero solo me enciende con la pc pero no me enciende al puntear el cable verde y negro si me pudieran decir que puede ser les agradeceria


----------



## fanbus

1. Cuando la tenías puenteada, miraste voltajes con algo? Tal vez tenga el ventilador parado para no hacer ruido.

2. Has probado de meterle una carga cualquiera en sus salidas? (Mejor pon todas las salidas con algo)


----------



## DOSMETROS

Conectale un disca rígido viejo y volvé a probar puenteando verde con negro


----------



## Nicolas vargas

cuando la tenia punteada, si me fije con un tester pero no tenia nada de voltaje en todas sus salidas, ademas no le habia puesto ninguna carga, ahora voy a probar con conectandole una carga y ver si me enciende


----------



## fanbus

Es curioso que no te funcione, yo tengo 2 y me van perfectas al puentear verde con negro


----------



## analogico

el problema es esa  fuente no es 100% estandar 
probablemete funcione solo en  ciertos modelos de la marca
eso es para que en caso de falla tengas que  comprar si o si la fuente original


----------



## José Rivero

Hola Nicolas vargas, yo tengo una fuente PS 2013 y para arrancarla pongo una carga y puenteo el cable VERDE con el BLANCO, comenta tus resultados . Saludos José Rivero


----------



## Nicolas vargas

hola a todos, miren ya probe con conectarle una carga pero sigue sin encenderme, jose hice lo que me dijiste de puntear el verde con el blanco pero no pasa nada, yo le conecte dos resistencias de un 1ohm 15w en la salida de 5v y otra en la de 12v


----------



## fanbus

Tienes el diagrama? Tal vez tenga algún truco oculto. Así tendré algo de trabajo.


----------



## microbanelectronica

quiza tengas que conseguir un capacimetro como dice el-rey-julien, ya que la mayoria de los tester que traen capacimetro tienen hasta 200µF  nada más...


----------



## SERGIOD

Bueno aprovecho este enlace para realizar una consulta las fuentes sentey son de buena calidad por que por aca las mas comerciales y estandar son las micronisc y las Halion y algunas mas pero veo que muchos usan la sentey por eso si compro una sentey de 700w reales seguro y soportara una mainboard intel con tarjeta de vídeo y de sonido o se me estropeara rapido o cual me recomiendan, subo imagen parecida para que la observen






pasen-me algunas marcas que ustedes mas usen alas que les tengan fe asi las busco por aca y si las encuentro en hora buena


----------



## djwash

Las fuentes Sentey hoy en dia son de muy buena calidad, se que hay muchos individuos que las odian, y te recomiendan fuentes de 300 obamas para un X4 y una 7770 por ejemplo, creo que de electronica no tienen ni idea y repiten lo que dicen, se quedaron en el tiempo en el que Sentey fabricaba sus fuentes con Jack Sparrow y en el tiempo de las 4870... Hoy Sentey fabrica (no las fabrican ellos, las fabrica otra empresa como a muchas otras marcas reconocidas de primera linea) sus fuentes con muy buena calidad, buena terminacion y componentes acorde a la gama.

Sentey tiene como muchas marcas diferentes gamas en sus productos, la de la foto es de la serie BRP, que para mi ver es un asco toda esa gama.

Las mejores series de fuentes Sentey son las ERP en adelante, SDP y otras que estan en la pagina.

Como ejemplo te puedo decir que para un cliente arme una Sentey ERP 500 SM con un Phenom II X4 955 y una 7770, tambien igual con una 6870, nada de OC porque es algo innecesario y sin sentido, corriendo el MW3 en HD todo a full en graficos, y en FullHD bajando un poquito los graficos, sin lag, sin calentamiento en ningun componente de la pc ni la fuente, sin caidas de voltaje ni reinicios, funcionando perfecto 24/7 desde hace mas de un año el de la 6870, y unos meses el de la 7770.

En internet hay otros usuarios que han armado configuraciones similares y las Sentey han rendido bien, claro, la ERP en adelante, pero no son muchos, debido a la mala fama que tiene esta marca.

He desarmado marcas como Thermaltake, Topower y Sentey es muy superior a estas ultimas, mejor calidad de componentes, mejores cables, y sin duda mejor precio.

Te podria recomendar un modelo especifico si dijeras el modelo exacto de cada componente que tienes.

Yo tengo una Thermaltake TR2 500W (vienen dos modelos, yo tengo el mas barato y de menos amperes), lamentablemente no consegui Sentey en mi ciudad y la necesitaba urgente.

Mi configuracion es: 

Mother: M5A88V EVO
Micro: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE (125W TDP)
Memoria: 8GB DDR3 Kingston
Video: AMD MSI R7750
1 HDD y 1 DVD
5 Cooler de 14cm
Leds dentro del gabinete.

Funciona perfecto en carga, no levanta temperatura la fuente ni otro componente de la PC, sin caidas de voltaje ni reinicios, el micro y la placa de video no pasan de 50º a plena carga con una temperatura de 35º en mi habitacion, aqui es pesadito el verano y no tengo aire acondicionado.

En cuanto pueda cambiare la fuente, ya que en el futuro pondre una placa de video mas potente.


----------



## SERGIOD

djwash dijo:
			
		

> Las fuentes Sentey hoy en dia son de muy buena calidad, se que hay muchos individuos que las odian, y te recomiendan fuentes de 300 obamas para un X4 y una 7770 por ejemplo, creo que de electronica no tienen ni idea y repiten lo que dicen, se quedaron en el tiempo en el que Sentey fabricaba sus fuentes con Jack Sparrow y en el tiempo de las 4870... Hoy Sentey fabrica (no las fabrican ellos, las fabrica otra empresa como a muchas otras marcas reconocidas de primera linea) sus fuentes con muy buena calidad, buena terminacion y componentes acorde a la gama.


 
Gracias por la explicación al final el cliente compro una 
cool master de 400w
parecida a esta:
http://e.kotear.pe/images/178342/re...wer-rs-400-psar-j3-400w-reales-1303926676.jpg

el problema que presenta es que al iniciarse el xp sale el logo de xp y empieza a cargar luego perece una pantalla negra y se bloque totalmente deja de funcionar, pero al desarma todo y realizar la limpieza todo esta bien pero el cliente al llegar a su casa otra vez surge el problema

Ese problema se presentaba mas en las mainboar con socket 478 por la mala ventilacion


----------



## BassGodN16

buenas, mire le explicaco detalladamente mi problema con una fuente thermaltake tr2 600 watt

un dia de lluvia se corto la luz de mi casa, despues llego y la pc no prendia, revise bien y el estabilizador y la fuente de la PC estaban quemadas (yo me queria matar) cambie la fuente( por una viejita que *ES*taba tirada) y el estabilizador lo repare y la PC encendio normalmente.
Desarme la fuente y NO TENIA OLOR A QUEMADO ni CAPACITORES REVENTADOS, bueno yo dije es el fusible, lo testee y anda...

yo tengo pensado capás que es alguna resistencia que esta *molestando* o no*_S*e *POR_*q*UE* a la fuente le llega corriente pero no quiere encender....

si alguno sabe de alguna solucion o le paso algo similar y pudo repararlo por favor me podria dar una mano....

si nesesitan mas datos o nesesitan fotos de la fuente avisenme y yo las subo!

espero que puedan ayudarme, gracias!


----------



## djwash

Verifica que la tension llegue a los capacitores principales, mide la tension en +5VSB, une el cable verde del conector de 20+4P a cualquiera de los negros, deberia encender o al menos hacer algo.

*Y ten mucho cuidado porque los niveles de tension son los de red en la mitad de la fuente y esto es muy peligroso!!!*


----------



## BassGodN16

Lo de conectar el negro+verde con puente ya lo probe y no pasa nada, los capacitores todavia no los testee,

Subo las fotos! 


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/201212191651.jpg/


----------



## djwash

Las fotos utiles serian por dentro, con fotos del exterior no hacemos nada...

Verificaste el voltaje de +5VSB?? Debes medir con la fuente enchufada, con el multimetro en V DC, si hay tension entre cualquier cable negro y el pin 9 del conector de 24P, que seria el de color morado, esa es la tension +5VSB...


----------



## BassGodN16

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/201212191661.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/525/201212191671.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/201212191681.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/201212191691.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/201212191701.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/201/201212191711.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/201212191721.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/201212191731.jpg/



lo que me decis todavia no lo puedo hacer,* Por_*q*ue* no tengo el tester a mano, ,
hay subi mas fotos para qe puedan ver, si nesesitan de alguna parte en especial de la fuente avisenme!

gracias


----------



## djwash

BassGodN16: Consigue un multimetro digital para encarar la reparacion o al menos revision de la fuente...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, bueno una vez que tengas un multimetro para medir, tienes que empezar por la sig. rutina.
Como este tipo de fuente conmutada posee una sub-fuente, que provee una tension auxiliar para permitir el arranque a la fuente principal, y debes chequear que ella se encuentra en correcto funcionamiento.
Pues alimentas la fuente, y procedes a medir la tension auxiliar en cable morado, que debe ser de 5V.
Si esto es asi, el paso sig. consiste en arrancar la fuente principal, que consiste en conectar el cable verde a masa (cable negro). 
Inmediatamente la fuente deberia encender, y la señal sera evidente, ya que el cooler comenzara a girar, aun si esto no ocurra, chequea las tensiones posibles que puede haber en cada salida.
Si el resultado es negativo, pues bien el problema suele originarse con mayor fcia en los transistores conmutadores del primario.
Para realizar este tipo de comprobacion, la fuente debe estar totalmente desconectada de la red, y verificar previamente que los condensadores principales, se encuentren descargados.


----------



## luki

Hola muchachos, vengo con un problema que seguro ya escucharon. Mi fuente dejo de andar de un dia para el otro, pero con la particularidad de que la prendo y el cooler se mueve 1 segundo y se detiene.
Siguiendo consejos de otras consultas del foro tome la tension del cable violeta sin puntear el cable verde y me da +5.14V.
Ahora bien , despues de puentear el cable verde con cualquier negro no tengo voltaje en ninguno de los cables!
Ya verifique el fusible y esta bien.
Les dejo unas fotos en calidad de la fuente por todos lados a ver si algun ojo clinico capaz que encuentre un corto o soldadura fria o lo que sea
No tengo grandes conocimientos del tema pero estoy tratando de entrar en el mismo!
Muchas Gracias por la atencion y agradecido por cualquier GUIA ESPIRITUAL que pueda recibir =)!

Les dejo las direcciones de los Datasheets que pude encontrar. En una de las fotos puse el nombre de los copmponentes en caso de que sirvan de algo.
Por Favor sean claros a la hora de sugerir alguna verificacion o reemplazo (NO soy muy conocedor del tema) una flechita en paint para indicar y todo joya =)
http://www.rom.by/files/WT7514LV130_datasheet.pdf
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/206024/ETC2/P45N03LTG.html?
http://html.alldatasheet.es/html-pdf/172702/UTC/SBL3040C/55/1/SBL3040C.html
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/53395/FAIRCHILD/C5027.html


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si arranca dos segundos y se apaga , seguramente esté entrando en protección. Posiblemente un problema de capacitores electrolíticos con fugas. A revisar-cambiar los capacitores de todas las salidas

Primero hacé la prueba de encenderla con una carga sobre los +5Vdc.

Saludos !


----------



## zopilote

Trata de desoldar el disipador donde estan los dos diodos dobles y un mosfet, si tienes con que testearlos, o que te lo  revisen, si estan en buen estado lo mas seguro son tus condensadores.


----------



## sentey2000

1. el fusible quemado
Antes de cambiarlo hay que revisar si el puente rectificador está en cortocircuito: con el
multimetro en comprobación de diodos, y escuchando el sonido, hay que verificar los
cortocircuitos (lectura cero). Para ello conectar el tester probando en todos los sentidos
entre los dos pines de los cuatro que tiene el puente, o bien, si es un puente de cuatro
diodos, cada uno de ellos. Si esta mal o con diferencias en las mediciones hay que
cambiarlo.
Luego hay que comprobar los transistores sin desoldarlos, no tienen que mostrarse
nunca en corto y siempre con las mismas mediciones entre ellos, o sea colector con
base, lo mismo que el colector con la base del otro. En este caso hay que cambiarlos si
presentan fugas.
Ha continuación hay un conjunto de resistencias, condensadores electrolí*ticos y diodos
que se presentan de dos en dos, o sea dos de 2 o 1.5 ohm, 2 diodos 1n4140, 2
condensadores electrolí*ticos de 10 mf, etc. Inclusive los grande de la derecha,
normalmente de 220 mf x 200 voltios o similares.
Cada uno de ellos va conectado de la misma manera, entre un transistor y el otro. Quiere
decir que al medir en el mismo sentido de la salida a medir, con las puntas del
multimetro en la misma dirección de conexión con respecto a los transistores, las
mediciones debe ser exactamente iguales. En caso contrario hay que sacar el
componente fuera y medirlo, para ello se puede sólo desoldar la pata más fácil de
acceder y listo.


2. Fusible sano

Algunas veces, si la fuente trabaja intermitente y especialmente en frí*o, no arranca o lo
hace después de varias veces de encenderla y apagarla. Esto es motivado por los diodos
1n4140 o similares que tienen fuga o los condensadores pequeños que están casi secos.
Secundario

Como hemos comentado previamente, alguna veces si la fuente trabaja intermitente,
especialmente en frí*o, no arranca o lo hace después de varios intentos. Esto es debido a
que los diodos 1n4140 o similares tienen una fuga, o los condensadores pequeños están
casi secos. En el secundario del trafo pequeño, donde se cumple lo mismo que en el área
primaria, o sea tiene dos transistores, diodos 1n4140 y condensadores pequeños, hay
que verificar las fugas levantando uno de los pines de cada componente.
Los transistores pequeños, siguiendo el orden de sus caracterí*sticas con el multí*metro,
parecen tener sus valores correctos pero resulta que en ambos no deberí*a haber
resistencia entre colector y emisor y sin embargo, haciendo pulsos con las puntas del
tester entre los pines mencionados, el multí*metro marca fugazmente fugas muy altas.
Reemplazando los transistores se solucionará el problema de arranque en frio y otros
problemas.
Hay que verificar si hay un cortocircuito en cada una de las salidas de los cables
rojo/amarillo/azul y blanco, que corresponden a los +5 +12 -5 y -12 respectivamente.


5
sólo puede haber es una medición de R en paralelo con las masas (cable negro) de entre
40/300 ohm, y no un corto bien claro.
Si verificamos que todo está bien pero la placa madre no funciona o lo hace igual, es
que algo se nos ha pasado.
Tensión de PG
 la medición más importante de las tensiones es la tensión denominada PG, tensión de control. Todas las fuentes la tienen y es el cable naranja, o de otro color, que en la placa de la fuente puede o no estar identificada pero es el cable que sobra a la salida de la fuente y no responde a ninguna
de las tensiones mencionadas anteriormente. Esta tensión, estando cargada con una
lampara de 12 volts 40 watts, debe dar 5 voltios positivos (cable rojo) con uno de los
cables negros de masa. Si la tensión PG no es igual a 5 volts, o no está presente, hay que
seguir sus conexiones. Seguramente tendremos alguna fuga o bien será responsable
algún transistor pequeño o falsos contactos. Algunas veces hay que cambiar el CI de
control, otras una resistencia fuera de valor, e incluso puede que uno de los
condesadores pequeño en el área primaria hace que trabaje uno solo de los transistores
grandes, haciendo que las tensiones de +12 estubieran presentes pero no así* las
restantes.


----------



## Ramoncin1

Resumiendo el post: Tenia dos fuentes ATX que no arrancaban y he conseguido que una de ellas funcione. he dicho que resumía puesto que el proceso ha sido largo e incluso me encontre con un problema y es que un condensador/capacitor NUEVO no estaba bien o al menos con el viejo funciona la fuente y con el nuevo , no.

La cuestion ahora es que las tensiones que me da la fuente son:

Amarillo +10,80
Rojo +5,34
Naranja 3,43
Azul -9,96
Lila + 3,89
Verde +5,34
Blanco -3,70

He leido mucho al respecto y de como variar las tensiones de la salida Amarilla y Rojo , pero la duda que me asalta es ¿Puedo decir que la fuente esta reparada? ¿o sigo mirando componentes?

Ya he cambiado todos los condesadores que parecian hinchados, he revisado todos los diodos que me parecian implicados en el asunto, tambien muchas de las resistencias y aparentemente todo esta bien pero el caso es que las tensiones que da la fuente son raras.

Asi que vuelvo a preguntarme si considero que la fuene está bien y me dedico a intentar estabilizar los valores +-12, +-5, 3,3 ?

La fuente es atx pero es un poco rara, tiene serigrafiado por detras jj-300 que no se si se corresponde con lo que luego lleva soldado encima. Tambien lleva tres circuitos , el principal, otro aparte  atornillado boca abajo a un disipador del primario donde van unos rectificadores y por ultimo otro pequeñito de donde salen los cables del ventilador.

El chip es el famoso TL494. 

Como la fuente vino averiada, o eso supongo , no tengo ni idea de si estos valores eran los correctos de fabrica o no.

Hace años tenia acceso a mucha chatarra informatica pero en este momento no, tambien se que un fuente vale muy poco pero es una cuestion mas de satisfacion de hacer las cosas tu mismo que de rentabilidad de la cosa , ya que no me dedico a hacer reparaciones.

En fin que si alguien me puede decir algo que me desatasque se lo agradecería.


----------



## jesust

Las tensiones que da la fuente

 ¿ Las has *mirado con carga* de varios amperios ó en vacio ?

 Te lo digo porque estas varian bastante, sobre todo la de +12V ( cables amarillos ) sin carga algunas tensiones son mas bajas y otras mas altas.


----------



## Ramoncin1

Siempre sin carga, bueno salvo el ventilador cuya carga  sera inapreciable. Pensé que con carga bajarian aun mas las tensiones, asi que no hice la prueba.

Estoy mirando que lleva un 7805  que a la entrada recibe menos de 5 V , asi que a la salida entrega menos de 4. He leido que los cinco voltios son la referencia del TL494 , asi que creo que por aqui debe andar el problema.

Actualmente le estoy dedicando a esto unos cinco minutos diarios, asi que creo que tengo para otros seis meses .

Cuando termine otros proyectos que tengo en marcha, creo que acabaré comprando una fuente, pero no me resisto ni resistire a seguir buscando el fallo de esta.

Gracias Jesus.


----------



## jesust

Mira los diodos de potencia, los que estan en el disipador, que no se te haya cruzado alguno, los condensadores electrolitcos de la foto 1 se ven bien en apariencia ( no estan hinchados por arriba ), pero midelos con capacimetro por si hubieran perdido capacidad.

Suerte


----------



## Ramoncin1

mira que soy burro!.no entendi la recomendación de Jesus en su justa medida.

Le he metido carga en los 5 V y ... ¡ tachán !. El cable rojo baja a casi 5 V exactos y el cable amarillo sube hasta casi lo 12 exactos. A la tensión del cable naranja  le son indiferentes estas maniobras 

A ver como hago para meter una carga y estabilizar estas dos tensiones. Creo recordar que habia un hilo de uno de los administradores que hablaba de esto.

GRacias de nuevo Jesus.


----------



## FailSafe

A mi me sucede algo parecido, pero el mayor problema es el siguiente: para ajustar las tensiones tengo que hacer lo mismo que tu, pero no me da "chicha", es decir, en cuanto intento sacarle poco mas de 1A por los 12V se apaga, probe a meterle una carga (una simple resistencia de 15 ohmios 5W) pero con la carga aguanta incluso algo menos de salida por los 12V, revisé mas o menos todo lo revisable, condensadores, transistores, diodos... Y no veo la explicación, solo se me ocurre darle mas carga a los 5V pero aún así me parece.. extraño.. ¿Alguna idea de por donde tirar?


----------



## Ramoncin1

No lo habia probado, pero me sucede lo mismo. He conectado un atornillador electrico que seguro que chupa unos 3A o mas en los 5 V y va de maravilla, pero cualquier carga en los 12V hace que la fuente se pare y haya que apagar y volver a encender.


----------



## FailSafe

En teoría al añadir una carga en los 5V la fuente ya debería de dar toda su potencia por todas las salidas, pero en mi caso no es así, es más, juraría que al añadir la carga en los 5V el corte se hace antes. No me lo explico, es una fuente que puede entregar 8A por los 12V (es de las poco potentes) pero no consigo que de más de 1A de mi insoladora a LEDs, cuando esta lleva un rato funcionando se calienta, y los diodos al calentarse conducen un poco más, al haber tanta cantidad (56 trabajando a 18mA cada LED) imagino que aunque sea poca es la suficiente para llegar a protegerse la fuente por el motivo que fuera. ¿Alguna sugerencia? En ocasiones, con la carga, no puedo encenderla directa porque se apaga inmediatamente, tengo que dejar que lleve unos segundos con la insoladora puesta y después ponerle la carga para que la tensión sea la adecuada y la corriente por los leds la que yo quiero para reducir el tiempo de insolación.


----------



## Ramoncin1

Cuando lo mas evidente funciona (condensadores y otros comp pasivos) , he leido que pueden ser los transistores de ataque "C945" o sus diodos, tambien puede ser el comparador LM339 y por último el TL494 pese a que tiene fama de ser muy duro.

Yo voy a empezar por los C945, no pierdo nada por intentarlo y es un material que tengo de sobra


----------



## FailSafe

Ya me contarás que tal, yo como no tengo reemplazo para ellos ni me molesté... Si descubres que es lo que nos pasa te estaré muy agradecido. De todas maneras no creo que el TL494 esté jorobado, aunque de este sí que tendría un reemplazo. Es una pena, porque pudiendo sacar varios amperios apenas llega a la decima parte, pero bueno... Saludos!


----------



## DJ T3

¿Están seguros que son *ATX*?

Las fuentes ATX, regulan sobre todas sus salidas (creo que no tanto en los negativos: -12V y -5V).

Las fuentes AT regulan sobre SOLO los +5V.

Si son AT, pueden usar la modificación que se encuentra en el foro, yo la hice, y regula sobre los 12V perfecto, y le puse de carga alrededor de 4 o mas amperes, y regula muy bien, y solo carga en los 12V, en los 5V, sube un poco mas de 5,5V, pero como no lo uso, no me importa.

Si quieren que regule en ambos, pueden copiar la parte donde compara todos los voltajes de una ATX (si la que tiene es AT).

Saludos.


----------



## FailSafe

DJ T3 dijo:
			
		

> ¿Están seguros que son *ATX*?
> 
> Las fuentes ATX, regulan sobre todas sus salidas (creo que no tanto en los negativos: -12V y -5V).
> 
> Las fuentes AT regulan sobre SOLO los +5V.
> 
> Si son AT, pueden usar la modificación que se encuentra en el foro, yo la hice, y regula sobre los 12V perfecto, y le puse de carga alrededor de 4 o mas amperes, y regula muy bien, y solo carga en los 12V, en los 5V, sube un poco mas de 5,5V, pero como no lo uso, no me importa.
> 
> Si quieren que regule en ambos, pueden copiar la parte donde compara todos los voltajes de una ATX (si la que tiene es AT).
> 
> Saludos.



¿Eres tan amable de ponernos un link hacia tus modificaciones? Voy a asegurarme de que sea AT antes de nada. Saludos y gracias por tan valiosa respuesta!

Edito: Mi fuente es ATX... Te diría el modelo, pero ya quité la pegatina (le hice unas modificaciones físicas, le puse conectores tipo banana etc...)


----------



## DJ T3

*Acá* unas imágenes entre AT y ATX, mas que nada, esos conectores los diferencian (OJO, algunas ATX pueden traer conectores de AT, pero el de ATX si o si lo trae).

No puedo encontrar lo que utilicé, pero busquen en el foro, que está, yo lo saqué de acá.

#########################

En cuanto a tu ATX, FailSafe, si se protege, algo está fallando.

Prueba medir todo, incluso si puedes, cambia los capacitores de salida.

Si tienes a mano, prueba reemplazar el optoacoplador (PC817).

Si aún sigue, puede que tenga problemas en el integrado comparador (en algunas trae un LM339), o el TL494...

Saludos.


----------



## FailSafe

Si, busqué como distinguirlas y no hay duda, es ATX, aparte del conector de 24 pines, no tiene interruptor mecánico. Se enciende por medio de pulso. Miraré los condensadores de salida, optoacoplador no tengo reemplazo, en caso de seguir así igualmente tiraré directo a por el TL494 del que sí tengo reemplazo a mano. Gracias por tu ayuda. Os comentaré algo la próxima semana (no estaré unos días). Saludos!


----------



## Ramoncin1

SOLUCIONADO. 
Resumo el proceso:
1) Uno de los transistores osciladores estaba mal. Midiéndolos como si fueran diodos una de las patas daba continuidad con el cátodo, en ambos sentidos.  Canibalicé otra fuente y lo sustitui.
2) La fuente arrancó, pero con tensiones raras.
3) Sustituí todos los condensadores que aparecían hinchados o ponían cara de sospechosos   (todos estaban en la salida) , pero la fuente dejó de funcionar. Tuve la mala suerte de que un condensador completamente nuevo estaba mal , así que deje el antiguo y todo volvió a funcionar, pero con las tensiones mal.
4) La fuente no admite carga en los 12V , así que me arremango para continuar con la reparación y percibo un débil y agudo silbido, apago la radio que tengo en mi taller y descubro que viene de la fuente. Solo puede ser un condensador, así que caigo en la cuenta de que a uno de ellos le salve la vida. Lo sustituyo, desaparece el silbido y la fuente funciona.

He metido carga en los 5 y en los 12 V y las admite sin problemas. Adjunto una foto de la fuente, justo al lado de los cables amarillos hay un condensador pintado de rojo, este era el culpable de mis últimos problemas.

He tenido suerte, que es la mejor baza que puede tener un aficionado a la electrónica.

Ahora me queda una duda. Como hago para que haya carga siempre en los 5V ya que esto estabiliza las tensiones? Es suficiente poniendo una resistencia ceramica de 47 ohm a masa? , digo cerámica porque son las mas duras que tengo ¿no provocara a la larga: calentamientos excesivos o dañara otros componentes?


Failsafe: Seguro que lo sabes, cualquiera sabe mas que yo, pero los C945 son unos transistores pequeñitos de plastico negro que abundan mucho, al menos entre toda la chatarra que tengo en mi taller. Bien es cierto que me parece raro que esos chismes se estropeen.


----------



## FailSafe

Muchas gracias Ramoncin1 por el consejo, yo primeramente atacaré a los condensadores de salida, pero tendrá que ser la semana que viene por falta de tiempo, espero que el fallo de los transistores no sea, porque tampoco es muy común (aunque todo es posible ). Después revisaré el optoacoplador y el TL494 y si no son ninguno de ellos, comprobaré los transistores de conmutación, sea lo que sea informaré con las novedades. Un saludo y gracias a los 2.


----------



## DJ T3

Ramoncin1 dijo:
			
		

> Ahora me queda una duda. Como hago para que haya carga siempre en los 5V ya que esto estabiliza las tensiones? Es suficiente poniendo una resistencia ceramica de 47 ohm a masa? , digo cerámica porque son las mas duras que tengo ¿no provocara a la larga: calentamientos excesivos o dañara otros componentes?



¿Leíste lo que puse *acá* y *acá*? 

Por esos lados puede estar la respuesta.. 

PD: No encontré el enlace, bah, no me acuerdo cuál era, me parece que era éste (mas abajo dice: "[...]*La ponés en marcha y con cuidado medís...*[...]", sigan leyendo que dice todo), y de paso se pueden leer el tema completo.


----------



## Ramoncin1

DJ T3 dijo:
			
		

> ¿Leíste lo que puse *acá* y *acá*?
> 
> Por esos lados puede estar la respuesta..
> 
> PD: No encontré el enlace, bah, no me acuerdo cuál era, me parece que era éste (mas abajo dice: "[...]*La ponés en marcha y con cuidado medís...*[...]", sigan leyendo que dice todo), y de paso se pueden leer el tema completo.



Mi fuente es ATX sin ninguna duda, version 2.0 para ser mas exactos. tiene lo 20 pines +4 y aun conserva el cable blanco que desapareció en la versión 2.01.

Si que lei el post de dos metros , te aseguro que por leer no queda la cosa, otra cosa es que entienda todo lo que leo . Volveré a leermelo con mas atención y especialmente a partir del párrrafo que mencionas. Espero ser capaz de aplicar todo eso a mis necesidades

Gracias DJ .


----------



## DJ T3

Ramoncin1 dijo:
			
		

> Si que lei el post de dos metros , te aseguro que por leer no queda la cosa, otra cosa es que *entienda todo lo que leo* .



JAjaaja, esa es la parte mas difícil...JAjajaj... 

Te dejo la parte donde menciona lo que comenté, yo lo realicé, y por mis pocas pruebas, es importante respetar los valores que dice 2M, yo quise poner un preset de otro valor, pero oscilaba muy mal, así que buscando mas profundo (tengo una caja llena de repuesto sacados de varios aparatos), pude encontrar todos los valores que menciona 2M (creo que hay uno alterado, pero es MUY cercano al valor que dice):



DOSMETROS dijo:


> [...]...La ponés en marcha y con cuidado medís la tensión en la pata 1 del  integrado TL494, en general es 2,5 Volts . . .  pero mejor confirmarlo. Ahora hay que hacer un divisor resistivo desde el +12 y masa para obtener el Vref para la pata 1 de control. Podría ser agregar una resistencia de 6k8 1/4W que va conectada a  +12, el otro extremo de la resistencia va a un extremo de un preset de 4k7, el otro extremo del preset va a masa y conectando la fuente variamos el preset hasta igualar en su conexión del medio, la misma tensión que había en la pata 1 del TL494.
> Ok, ahora liberamos la patita 1 , o cortando el impreso, o levantando los componentes que llegan hasta ahí, o des-soldando y levantando la pata del circuito. El medio del preset se conecta ahora a esa pata 1 del TL494.
> 
> Volvés a encenderla y verificás el +12 y -12  con y sin cargas . Podés retocarle la tensión andando con carga..[...]



A leer y entender se ha dicho...


----------



## Ramoncin1

Pues me he vuelto a leer todo y no termino de ver como responde a mi pregunta. Para mi es como si oyera a gente hablar de una película que yo no he visto. El autor del hilo posee enormes conocimientos y experiencia pero a mi se me escapa el "para que" hace todas esas operaciones y sobre todo como las puedo aplicar a mis necesidades. Bueno , lo de aumentar la frecuencia del oscilador me parece de un nivel de juego de un Messi , pero yo solo juego a las maquinas de futbolin en los bares
Yo necesito una fuente estable dentro de unos margenes y donde no haya que hacer la distinción de "con carga" o "sin carga".

El divisor resistivo que se pone en esa fuente no se si tiene el objetivo de modificar o regular las tensiones , pero si resulta que con carga o sin carga tambien da diferentes resultados, no me valdrá para nada.

Voy a probar, en un viaje también hay que disfrutar del trayecto.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvG_ON-iQrA"]youtube video downloader[/ame]


----------



## FailSafe

En mi caso reemplacé el TL494 y 3 condensadores de salida por unos de mucha calidad (rubycon, para ser precisos), en el caso del optoacoplador, tengo alguno por aquí guardado, pero dudo de la compatibilidad, el original de la fuente es TCET1108, y dispongo de TIL111 y de PC123. La tensión sin ninguna carga en 5V sigue estando algo baja en los 12V, la tengo ahora mismo en pruebas con la insoladora a LEDs, esperemos que aguante, os contaré novedades. Gracias a ambos, un saludo!

Edito: Lleva aproximadamente 2 horas con carga y aguanta como una campeona, tan solo lamento no haber podido cambiar todos los condensadores de salida (por problemas de espacio, los que tengo son de más tensión y no me caben en el reducido espacio que tiene). Así que en principio imagino que ya está perfecta, en cuanto tenga más tiempo la dejaré con más carga y en otras tensiones a ver como se comporta. Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Ramoncin1

FailSafe dijo:
			
		

> no haber podido cambiar todos los condensadores de salida (por problemas de espacio, los que tengo son de más tensión y no me caben en el reducido espacio que tiene)



Yo tuve el mismo problema con el espacio, también puse de mas tensión, pero como los nuevos tienen las patas muy largas (mas que la mentira según el dicho  )  me cupieron aunque con una ligera distancia de la base a la placa.

Me alegro de que te funciones la fuente , asi que otro dicho común entre informáticos y supongo que también entre electrónicos : "Si funciona , no lo arregles". 

Escarbando en mi chatarra, encontré una resistencia cerámica de 10 ohm y 10 W, es muy grande (unos 5 cm ) viene con una camisa metálica preparada para atornillar al chasis o a un disipador, asi que me he dicho que viene preparada para aguantar temperaturas. He puesto esta resistencia en los 5V y masa , con lo cual la salida se estabiliza de forma muy notable, dándome 12,01  y 5,07 voltios en los cables amarillo y rojo.

La resistencia se calienta sin conectar a disipador alguno, asi que haré mas pruebas de con carga sin carga y aumentando los periodos de tiempo hasta que explote, si se diera el caso,   pero creo que mi fuente esta lista.

Otra cosa sobre las tensiones: Es impresionante la cantidad de valores diferentes que se pueden sacar a la fuente, haciendo todas las combinaciones posibles entre cables se pueden obtener entro otros:

0,4 ; 1 ; 1,6 ; 3,3 ; 4 ; 5 ; 6,7 ; 7,1 ; 8,2 ; 9 ; 10 ; 11,5 ; 12 ; 15 ; 16 ; 17 ; 23,6 

Supongo que muchas de ellas no admitiran carga alguna, pero para mi y para simular la alimentacion de cualquier aparato a pilas , para el protoboard y para casi cualquier cosa me sirve.

Edito para quitar unos enlaces que no tengo idea de como llegaron aqui ni para que sirven. Tan pronto como FailSafe me lo ha hecho notar los he quitado sin mas.


----------



## FailSafe

Si, pero mis condensadores eran reciclados de una fuente de alimentación de una fotocopiadora que estaba funcionando pero que retiraron porque atascaba por todas partes y me quedé con muchas cosas útiles desguazandola, motores PAP, la fuente (era de 28V y chorrocientos amperios, no me acuerdo, pero creo que 8 o 10 amperios, el mayor problema que tenía es el tamaño, un monstruo ). Respecto a lo de la salida, hice un boost converter hace un par de meses, que le proporcionas 12V en la entrada y saca hasta 30V en la salida, soporta 3A (podría soportar quizás 4 o 5 cambiandole el transistor de conmutación, pero era el que tenía, tambien reciclado, ya que el diodo-los diodos- schottky que le puse soportan hasta 8A y la bobina sería la que determinase el máximo). Es un circuíto muy simple y me salió gratis, solo compré un potenciómetro y el coste de la placa, que es pequeña. El integrado lo pedí de muestra a TI y me llegó en un par de días. Si te interesa, comentamelo y te paso el esquema (no difiere mucho del que trae el datasheet, solo lo acomodé a mis componentes para los encapsulados a la hora de hacer la placa).
A la hora de hacer pruebas con cargas te recomiendo las bombillas para coches, las hay de varias tensiones y potencias, en los chinos más cercanos por ejemplo las encontrarás de 12V 50W a poco más de un euro, y para esto te vale de sobras, no recuerdo si las hay de 5V, pero es posible. Un saludo!

PD: ¿Y eso de los videos? Se te fué la mano, no?


----------



## Ramoncin1

FailSafe dijo:
			
		

> A la hora de hacer pruebas con cargas te recomiendo las bombillas para coches, las hay de varias tensiones y potencias, en los chinos más cercanos por ejemplo las encontrarás de 12V 50W a poco más de un euro, y para esto te vale de sobras, no recuerdo si las hay de 5V, pero es posible. Un saludo!
> 
> PD: ¿Y eso de los videos? Se te fué la mano, no?



Estoy de acuerdo. Ya hice pruebas con una lampara de coche y por supuesto que también estabilizan las tensiones. De hecho estuve pensando en dejar esa lampara a modo de "led" de encendido ( fijate si soy bruto que cuando la tendencia es poner leds para sustituir a las lamparas , yo lo hago al reves ).

De momento dejo la resistencia, me simplifica mucho la instalación y posterior mantenimiento.

Lo de los videos , no se de donde viene. Le doy al boton de citar y autmaticamente mete esos enlaces, ahora mismo acabo de borrar uno que estaba debajo de estas lineas.


----------



## analogico

FailSafe dijo:
			
		

> Sno recuerdo si las hay de 5V, pero es posible. Un saludo!
> 
> PD: ¿Y eso de los videos? Se te fué la mano, no?


 
en 6V                                     si.


----------



## escortRsT

Hola amigos ha llegado a mis manos una fuente de alimentacion ATX que daba voltajes muy inestables...

A primera vista despues de desmontarla es que tiene 4 condensadores hinchados en la etapa secundaria, por lo que procedo a cambiarlos ya que por culpa de los condensadores puede haber problemas de estabilidad en los voltajes.

Una ve cambiados todos los condensadores averiados conecto la fuente a la red electrica y "buala" ha arrancado sola sin tener puenteado masa con verde ni estar conectada a ningun sitio, es decir con todos los cables desconectados y solo enchufada a la red electrica, al probar con el polimetro veo que los voltajes son estables...

Si conecto carga a la fuente deja de hacer un pequeño chillido de la misma manera que si conecto verde y masa tambien deja de hacerlo...

Estoy loco con esta averia alguien sabe algo al respecto?

P.D.: no hay ninguna soldadura que haga un falso contacto lo digo po que he repasado todas las pistas...

Un saludo y muchas gracias desde ya!


----------



## Jonhatan

revisaste que no haya algun zener con problemas? tendrias que desconectar la pata del integrado oscilador que va hacia el cablea verde. me paso que tenia problemas un componente que estaba en paralelo con el cable verde.tal vez algun electrolitico en corto.


----------



## escortRsT

De acuerdo amigo esta tarde noche me pondre a probar...

Un saludo y muchisimas gracias por la contestacion...

Si teneis alguna idea mas comunicadmela...

Un saludo y gracas de nuevo


*Edita tus mensajes en lugar de crear nuevos.*


Alguien me puede decir que pìn es el que tiene el oscilador con cable verde? 

 Un saludo muchas gracias!


----------



## escortRsT

Hola amigos se me ha averiado la fuente de alimentacion de mi ordenador, la he desmontado y comprobado con un polimetro y los fallos uno de ellos reparado son...

1º La tension que llegaba entre cable verde y negro oscilaba de 2.8 voltios hasta 3 y al unirlos no arrancaba... He conseguido que arranque sustitullendo un condensador de 100 uF 25 V que esta en el primario estaba semi-seco y solo tenia 23 uF una vez sustituido por uno nuevo la fuente arranca pero entre negro y verde solo hay 3,2 V... Ese el el primer fallo, ¿Hay alguien que sepa que puede ocurrir para que no le lleguen los 5 voltios?

2ª La tension entre naranja y negro deberia de ser de 3,3 voltios y es de 3,7 voltios y entre rojo y negro deberia de ser de 5 voltios hay 5,6 voltios, ¿Sabeis de que manera se podria comprobar si hay algun componente que falla y es el que le impide estar en 3,3V y esos 5,6 V en 5?

El integrado que tiene esta fuente es un PS223, lo digo como dato por si necesitais esa informacion.

Un moderador me ha dicho si podia poner algun esquema pero... No tengo ninguno 

La fuente de alimentacion es una OCZ de 850W.

Muchisimas gracias de antemano amigos...

Un saludo


----------



## FrancoPez

¿Las mediciones las hiciste con carga o sin carga? se requiere de una para estabilizar el voltaje, sobre todo el de 3.3V que tiene un cable de regreso desde el conector principal para monitorearla. También, ya que cambiaste un capacitor seco deberías revisar y o cambiar los demás capacitores pequeños del primario.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

De plenissimo acuerdo con FrancoPez revise todos capacitores electroliticos principalmiente os de la fuente auxiliar que siempre funciona quando el  fonte es alimentada con AC.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## escortRsT

Muchisimas gracias por vuestras contestaciones amigos...

Me pondre manos a la obra con el capacimetro a medir los condensadores...

Sabeis por que podria tener entre negro y verde un voltaje inferior a 5 voltios exactamente unos 3 voltios?

Podria tener algo que ver el integrado PS223 en esto? 

Amigo franco seria recomendable cambiar los condensadores a pesar de tener buena capacidad?
En que influirian los condensadores del primari en los voltajes del secundario?

Un saludo y de nuevo muchisimas gracias por todo!


----------



## Mslbrll

Cuanta tension tenes en el standby? cable violeta? y cuando la encendes, en el cable gris cuanto tenes?


----------



## escortRsT

Amigo voy a comrpobarlo ahora mismo dame 5 minutos

Un saludo

Acabo de comrobarlo...

Entre violeta y negro hay 5.15 voltios.
Entre gris y negro una vez encendida la fuente hay 5.30 voltios.


Un saludo


----------



## Mslbrll

Bueno, el cable gris es el POWER GOOD, una señal logica de 5v que indica que todo esta bien, y el violeta es el standby que alimenta toda la circuiteria.

Fijate si encontras algo cerca del cable verde, alguna resistencia fuera de valor o algo que te este bajando la tension a 3v.

Si no encontras nada, fijate con carga como se comporta, ponele algo de 12v que consuma unos 2 o 3 amperes, una dicroica por ejemplo, despues prova los 5v, y si todo anda bien intenta probarlo en el mother.

PD: NO me responsabilizo si le paso algo al mother 

PD2: Segun el datasheet dice que el cable verde o PSON/ deberia tener una tencion entre 1.26 y VCC+05v, asique no estaria tan mal 3v


----------



## escortRsT

Y en el canal de 3.3 no habra algun transistor, diodo o resistencia dando problemas?

Un saludo mil gracias!


----------



## Mslbrll

fijate, pero no creo no esta tan mal


----------



## escortRsT

Gracias amigo y tendria que ver algun condensador en el primario o no tiene nada que ver...

Es que en estas fuentes estoy capot...

Un saludo


----------



## Mslbrll

no, fíjate si queres pero no creo que sea en el primario.

Provalo con carga a ver si se estabiliza

Que integrado controla el pwm, tl494?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

escortRsT dijo:
			
		

> Muchisimas gracias por vuestras contestaciones amigos...
> 
> Me pondre manos a la obra con el capacimetro a medir los condensadores...
> 
> Sabeis por que podria tener entre negro y verde un voltaje inferior a 5 voltios exactamente unos 3 voltios?
> 
> Podria tener algo que ver el integrado PS223 en esto?
> 
> Amigo franco seria recomendable cambiar los condensadores a pesar de tener buena capacidad?
> En que influirian los condensadores del primari en los voltajes del secundario?
> 
> Un saludo y de nuevo muchisimas gracias por todo!



En realidad cheque todos lo capacitores electroliticos tanto primarios como secundarios ,y de preferencia a capacitores do tipo 105 grados son los mejores , con o tiempo los capacitores electroliticos pierden capacitancia devido a la alta tenperatura de trabalho generada por el alta corriente de alta frequencia , asi el ripple de alta frequencia se eleva a punto de molestar el CI controlador PWM.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## palurdo

Hola a todos. 

Dejo aquí la solución que he encontrado para una fuente ATX de 400W que hacía cosas extrañas. Si alguien de vosotros os pasa alguna vez algo parecido, probad lo que hice al final.

Nada más conectar la fuente, no arrancaba al llevar a 0V la entrada PS-ON. Aparentemente los condensadores electrolíticos parecen sanos. Al parecer al desconectar PS-ON subía momentáneamente el voltaje por las salidas así que sospeché de un diodo cruzado a la salida de los secundarios o espiras cortocircuitadas en la bobina del filtro de salida. Tras desoldar todos los diodos y el disipador, no encontré ningún problema, al igual que la bobina del filtro, cuyos devanados estaban todos bien aislados.

La fuente está basada en el universal PWM TL494 y el chip supervisor TPS3510. Alimentando a la fuente, hay en Vusb 5,06V, al igual que en PS-ON estando flotante. Teniendo esa entrada a 0V, el supervisor pasa de tener una salida de 4,6V a 0,11V (esto es correcto), pero en DTC (patilla 4 del TL494) tenía 0,9V y debería haber algo parecido a 0V. Es curioso porque esta entrada viene de la salida del supervisor a través de un diodo, y conecta a un electrolítico que en serie con una resistencia de 680ohm hasta Vref del chip, hace de soft-start (mientras se carga el condensador, va bajando lentamente el voltaje de DTC hasta 0V para activar lentamente el PWM. Sin embargo en DTC siempre tenemos entre 0,9 y 1,1V por lo que el PWM no arranca.

En eso que mientras dejé conectada la fuente de repente arrancó y DTC bajó a 0V. Eso sí, cuando arrancó, lo hacía silvando y con siseos, pero los voltajes de salida todos correctos.

La apagué y al encender volvió a arrancar. La volvía a apagar, la dejé enfriar un par de minutos y otra vez en las mismas, no arrancaba. 

Cuando la fuente arrancaba, en Vcc del 494 tenía 9,02V, y Vref valía 5,01V. Cuando fallaba  Vcc tenía 8,20V y Vref 4,12 (!!!!!), Pensaba que fallaba el 494, pero lo cambié por otro de una fuente muerta, y hacía lo mismo. 

Le llegué a hacer un circuito con un par de NPN configurados como puertas inversoras para llevar a 0V la entrada DTC del 494, y si activaba manualmente el par de inversores la fuente arrancaba en las mismas condiciones (haciendo silvidos y con siseos), pero al conectar la base desde el Soft-Start, hacía exáctamente lo mismo, 1,1V a la entrada del primer inversor y DTC a 3V (colector del segundo trasistor con una pullup a Vref).

Entonces miré de estabilizar Vref poniendo un condensador de 10nF entre Vref y masa. Y pasó algo inesperado. Vref subió a 4,6V y Vcc a 8,8V. Al llevar a masa PS-ON la fuente intentaba arrancar pero daba valores de tensión muy bajos hasta que el chip supervisor desactivaba el arranque al no alcanzarse los voltajes correctos en 2 segundos.

Cambié el condensador de 10nF a 100nF y Vref pasó a valer 4,95V. Ahora la fuente arrancaba a la primera aunque con los siseos y silvidos. Al parecer Vref llevaba rizado, que al pasar por el condensador del Soft-Start, pasaba dicho rizado a DTC anulando el arranque del 494. 

Claro que una vez arrancado el 494, su alimentación la toma también de la linea de 12V, por lo que el circuito funcionaba más o menos estable cuando arrancaba. 

Ya antes había tratado de estabilizar Vcc colocando un electrolítico de 330uF, pero al conectar la fuente, esta medio arrancó sin activar PS-ON. Ahora caigo que pudiera ser que 330uF a través de una resistencia de 10ohm podía ser demasiado tiempo para empezar a alimentar el PWM cuando Vusb y el supervisor ya estaban alimentados con 5V.

En cualquier caso saqué el electrolítico de 22uF/50V y coloqué en su lugar uno de 47uF/50V (más capacidad, mejor ESR), conecté la fuente, y MILAGRO!!!!!, la fuente arrancó a la primera y sin ningún soplido ni silvido ni medio, complétamente silenciosa excepto el ruido de aire del ventilador.

Entonces quité la doble puerta inversora entre el supervisor y DTC, y obtuve el mismo resultado, es decir, arrancaba a la primera y sin ruidos. Entonces quedó claro que el problema era el excesivo rizado de Vcc que, por un lado, mantenía inactivo el 494 por pasar el rizado a través del Soft-Start. Por otro lado el rizado de la fuente auxiliar modulaba los pulsos del PWM y a raíz de ahí los ruiditos y silvidos debidos a la conmutación inestable del semipuente de potencia. Solucionado el rizado de Vcc, se solucionaron ambos problemas. 

Con el nuevo condensador, al medir Vcc, estando PS-ON apagada, valía 13,5V, y al encender la fuente, el tester me medía 25V. Estos valores más que suficientes para alimentar el TL494.

En resumen:

Fuente no enciende aún funcionando la fuente auxiliar, al menos la parte de 5Vusb, o bien tarda mucho en encender, y cuando lo hace, se escuchan silviditos, siseos y ruiditos, o bien la fuente no arranca y Vcc del 494 es de un valor inusualmente bajo (aunque supuestamente con 8V debería tener suficiente para funcionar):

-Cambiar condensador de filtro de la salida de tensión Vcc de la fuente auxiliar.


----------



## Nemesis

exelente analogia y muy buena explicacion muchisimas gracias en realidad, me ayudo a reparar una fuente que tnia tirada en mi vida hubiera sabido que que un condensador el cual saque y se veia bueno bueno estuviera con problemas al cambiarlo funciono!! y el se ve nuevesito.. ya tenia mas de 8 meses tirada, y con solo leer esto me puse manos a la obra.. muchas gracias por tomarte el tiempo de explicarlo tan detalladamente.

-Tengo otra fuente ATX con el integrado LPG-899 la cual en el Ps-on me salen 5.42volt y en el stb 5.50 y no quiere arrancar ya le he medido sus bjt, tl 431 diodos, chopers, de echo le cambie el integrado pensado que estaba mal y nada aun sigue la falla, comence a cambiarle condensadores de 1micro y 47 micros y nada aun, revise en el secundario sus condensadores de los voltajes de salida y nada ya me tiene mal la quiero reparar ya que es un reto personal!!, como puedo localizarle la falla que debo medir , pido un poco de orientacion porfavor.

PD: No abro un tema nuevo ya que el titulo de este presentala falla de las fuentes que tengo saludos!.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Nemesis saludos, revisar las resistencias de alto ohm en la fuente alrededor del transistor rapido o mosfet es el que esta al lado de los dos mj13007 si es fuente china. igual revisa esos tres transistores.


----------



## palurdo

Bueno, más abajo te contaré otro caso de fuente que hacía cosas más extrañas todavía al intentar arrancar, y que al final arreglé pero no sé ciertamente todavía el por qué se comportaba así. De hecho me la tomé como reto personal.

Para tu otra fuente, lo primero es ver por qué tienes 5,50V en lugar de 4,9-5-5,1 en Vstb, porque en ese caso la sección de supervisión del integrado no tendrá las referencias correctas y no dejará arrancar la fuente. Dices que has cambiado el 431. ¿Has cambiado el opto (supongo un equivalente al PC/EL817)? Mira este hilo, seguramente ahí también falló el opto.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/me-explotan-condesadores-salida-100241/

Muchos diseñadores confían demasiado en las capacidades del diodo LED del optoacoplador, y meten resistencias limitadoras de corriente muy bajas (del orden de 100 ohm o menos) ya que conforme más se encienda internamente el LED, más ganancia hay en la realimentación (se lleva antes el fototransistor a saturación) y más rapidez regula los cambios de tensión la fuente. El problema es que los picos de corriente en la regulación (por mucho consumo o por lo que sea) van haciendo que el LED interno tenga cada vez menos brillo hasta que llega al punto que disminuye enormemente la ganancia en corriente del optoacoplador, ya que el transistor incluso no puede llegar a saturarse con el máximo de luz que da el LED. El resultado, la realimentación no es suficiente para bajar el voltaje al punto de regulación y pasan desastres como que el voltaje empiece a subir demasiado o incluso hacer reventar los condensadores (el cementerio está lleno de muchas placas bases muertas porque el optoacoplador de la fuente auxiliar se desvalorizó por exceso de corriente en el optoLED). 

Bueno, pues te cuento la historia de otra fuente, y quizá por ahí vayan también los tiros de la tuya...

Este caso era una fuente ATX de 500W con el chip SG6105DZ. No arrancaba para nada, hasta que probé la placa de la fuente fuera del chásis, donde sí que arrancaba (eso sí, con ruiditos y silvidos). Además estando conectada pasaba de no hacer nada por las líneas de voltaje principales hasta pasados unos 15 minutos de estar alimentada, que empezaba a tener picos o intentos de arrancar cuando conectaba PS-ON. Esto es síntoma de un electrolítico seco, porque el hecho de que mejorara un poco con el tiempo es porque al aplicar tensión a un electrolítico desvalorizado, al calentarse el electrolito se vuelve más fluido y la capacidad del condensador aumenta un poco haciendo que el circuito "vuelva a empezar a funcionar". 

Sin embargo cambié todos los electrolíticos (o eso creía yo) y no sirvió de nada. Entonces ví que pasaba algo extraño. Poniendo la fuente boca abajo, arrancaba. Poniendola boca arriba, hacía lo que he comentado. LLegué a cambiar el transformador por sospechar que estuviera cortado y en falso contacto el primario internamente, pero nada. Con la placa fuera del chásis, la fuente arrancaba tanto estando boca arriba como boca abajo. Le quité los condensadores de protección del la parte de alta tensión del primario, y en el chasis la placa arrancaba a veces. Puse uno de los condensadores, y ya dejó de arrancar. Estuve a punto de tirar la toalla con esa fuente. Por probar los transistores choppers fuera del circuito desoldé los 2 transistores junto al disipador y así comprobar fugas en dichos transitores. Al quitar el disipador, me quedé blanco.

En una zona que el disipador ocultaba a simple vista, aparecía un electrolítico de 47uF/50V junto a uno de poliester de 33nF. Resulta que se me había olvidado que el transformador auxiliar tiene un tercer secundario que sirve para alimentar el optoacoplador y el transistor que pilota el chopper de la fuente auxiliar (2N60 si es mosfet, 2SC5027 o BU/2SC3150 si es bjt). En cualquier caso el piloto a veces es un 2SC945 y a veces es un PN2222. Bueno, pues ese tercer secundario se estabiliza con ese electrolítico que estaba oculto bajo el disipador y al lado del transistor switch de la fuente auxiliar (el que eduardo dice en su post). Ese electrolítico no parecía estar mal, si bien tenía color oscuro. El de 33nF también lo cambié porque debía ser verde y tenía color negro tostado aunque no se veía dañado por fuera.

Al cambiarlos la fuente ya arrancó normalmente y sin ruidos. Casi la tiro al montón de fuentes muertas y al final era una tontería. Eso sí, nunca sabré por qué la fuente arrancaba boca abajo y no boca arriba por culpa de esos condensadores...

PD: En las fuentes basadas en SG6105 y chips clones, la linea de 12V, estando la fuente en stand-by, saca entre 0,45-0,55V porque al parecer hay algo de voltaje que pasa desde la entrada de monitor de 12V del chip hacia esa linea (algún divisor resistivo interno tiene que tener esa entrada). De hecho creo que es una buena forma de identificar clones del SG6105. Otra fuente (marca FSP) daba 0,47V en la linea de 12V estando en stand-by, y al abrirla tenía un PWM FSP529D del cual no encontré referencias. Teniendo 20 patillas, y sacando 0,5V por la entrada de monitor de 12V, estoy casi seguro que ese chip es un SG6105 renombrado.


----------



## Nemesis

Gracias por responder Eduardo riviera: Las resistencias de esos transistores estan buenas ya las habia comprobado anteriormente, al igual que los MJ13007 y el mosfet que lleva junto a ellos, todos ellos estan en perfecto estado en la seccion primaria la he revisado de arriba a bajo y no encuentro componente defectuoso aun..

Gracias palurdo por responder tambien: Te comento que aun no he cambiado el opto pero lo ya lo voy hacer aunque yo lo medi y media bien, por eso no lo cambie, de echo el TL431 lo saque de una fuente buena y se lo coloque a ella y no arranco ni vario el voltaje de stb igual siguen saliendo los 5.50Volt en el cable morado y en el cable verde salen 5.42Volt, Les cuentos muchachos que tome otro integrado LPG-899 y se lo monte ya es el 3ro con el que pruebo, y el Ps-on bajo a 5.19 me alegre!! pero aun asi no arranco!!! medi el cable morado stb y aun habian los 5.50, (Por curiosidad monte el integrado original de ella en otra fuente que tambien usa un LPG899 y funciono, ya compruebo absolutamente que el integrado no es!).

-Tambien tengo otra ATX con el SG6105 que no quiere arrancar tampoco suel los 5Volt de stb pero de eso  ya la atacare cuando suelte esta, porque, resulta que deje a un lado la del SG6105 para reparar esta del LPG y las dos tienen tremendo cangrejo!!

Adicional les dejo el esquema de la fuente para ver si porfavor me pueden orientar en alguna medicion valores de voltajes que deben existir muchas gracias..

Saludos..


----------



## palurdo

En la entrada de ajuste del 431 funcionando la fuente en condiciones normales deberían haber 2,45V (si hay 2,50V también me sirve). Funcionando la fuente tal cual está funcionando, deberías tener 2,70 o 2,80 en esa entrada. Si tienes 2,45 o 2,50 cambia R27 porque se ha desajustado su valor. Pero yo me inclino más por el opto, porque es una avería típica en fuentes cuando el opto hace que Vusb suba de 5V.

En cualquier caso, aunque mida bien, yo también cambiaría C8 e incluso lo subiría de 22uF a 47uF.

EDIT: Fíjate que R30 sólo es de 10ohm. Si cambias el opto y Vusb baja a 5V, yo subiría de valor R30 a 22ohm y volvería a medir a ver que tal (le quitas algo de capacidad de regulación en valores extremos a los 5V pero proteges mejor el led del opto).

En un transitorio muy fuerte la patilla 2 puede bajar hasta 2,5V (C2 se comportaría como un cortocircuito) por lo que en el LED tenemos la misma corriente de R30 de-> Vr= 5-1,2-2,5=1,3V ->Ir=1,3/10=130mA. Teniendo en cuenta que el led del opto como máximo soporta 50mA...


----------



## Nemesis

Regreso muy emocionado para contarles que  ya pude reparar la fuente porfin...
...Resulta que me llega otra fuente igual al taller de esos modelos de integrado LPG, pero en este caso tenia uno compatible pin a pin de nombre WT7514L resulta que esa fuente venia con la misma falla de voltaje el el stb y PG pero en este caso esta media 5.89 demasiado alto para el PG, procedi a medir que tenia principalmente esta fuente, pero antes el cliente me dice que un tecnico la habia tratado de reparar pero no pudo terminarla porque no supo que era y lo comprendo este tipo de fallitas le sacan la piedra a cualquiera, pero yo no me rindo tan facil conmigo si que se equivoco esa fuente, segun el cliente me dice que anteriormente la fuente estaba en corto porque eso fue lo que le dijo el tecnico anterior entonces fue cuando revise la etapa de los swhiching y vi que fueron remplazados antes me imagine que ese era el corto que tenia anteriormente, rapidamente procedi a verificarle las resistencias de 0.047 ohm que llevan de proteccion estos transistores y WALA!! habia una traviesa de 0.010 Ohm abierta me emocione tanto que vole y se la cambie por una de 0.020 que en dado caso no afecta, es que no tenia de 0.010, entonces conecte la fuente hice el punte de PG a cable gris o a masa y ENCENDIO!! inmediatametne agarre la fuente con la que comence este tema y revise esa misma etapa y JUSTAMENTE pero esta tenia dañada una de 0.020 jaja si la que le habia montado a la otra, resulta que buscando consegui una de 0.010 me dieron ganas de reir cambie las respectivas resistencia de cada fuente con sus valores originales jaja y por fin Problema solucionado Tambien arranco la fuente  asi que repare dos fuente en un dia con la misma falla....

PD 1: luego de reparada la tension de PG y stb aun media 5.72 o 5.80 y aun asi funcionaba, ¿sera que es porque son modelos LPG? por que las que traen el TL494 si miden entre 5.35 a 5.15.

PD 2: Muchisimas gracias a palurdo quien me aporto unos conocimientos que no tenia bien en claro y me motivo a estudiar un poco mas las fuentes y asi en un dia aprendi un poco de cosas de ellas sobre mediciones y trucos que no sabia..
..Y muchas gracias a eduardo riviera que viendo tu mensaje fue tambien unas de las causas por la que ataque mas en ese sector Mil gracias.. saludos...


----------



## W4R10CK

Hola que tal, pues bien hace tiempo que me encontré un problema con mi fuente de alimentación de mi computador, todo empezó cuando dejo de funcionar el ventilador que disipaba el calor de la fuente, sin embargo por flojera no quise cambiarlo XD, y se quedo dos meses sin ventilador. Un día decidí cambiarlo y era muy tarde ya que días antes mi compu se reiniciaba mucho. Cuando lo cambie la fuente se apagaba continuamente, solo daba voltaje el cable color morado, todo lo demás estaba muerto, ya cambie los capacitores y solo me funciona cuando tengo conectado algún dvd o disco duro (sin conectar la motherboard), pensé que era la tarjeta madre pero no es así, puesto que la probé con otra fuente y anda bien todo el día. Espero me puedan ayudar y decirme que hacer


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Verificá que los capacitores no estén inflados.


----------



## zopilote

Cambia todo los condensadores de 1000uf a 25v 105ºC, por que ya estan secos.


----------



## pacio

Hola Muchachos como les va?

Bueno, hago este post porque me encuentro con un problema en dos fuentes de pc
Las dos son muy similares en potencia, y hasta usan las dos los mismos integrados,que son:

7500B (http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/53226/FAIRCHILD/KA7500B.html)

Y Lm339 (http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS005706.PDF)

Bueno, después de revisar las dos fuentes las dos tienen aparentemente el mismo problema, y es que no tienen tensión el la linea de 5v de Stand by, por lo que es lógico que no arranquen
pero después de revisar todos los componentes que yo suponía que podían fallar en la fuente secundaria no encontré nada mal, así que voy a volver a empezar todo, pero necesitaría que me digan que puede estar fallando y que tengo que medir, haber si alguien habrá reparado ese problema en algún momento, ya que no son las dos primeras fuentes que me llegan con el mismo problema, y cada ves que me pasa algo con esa rama en particular siempre las termino dejando para ser donadoras
Revisé el primero de la fuente y está todo bien, hay +-150 en los capacitores que rectifican la linea de 220v
Medí los transistores de conmutación de la fuentes secundaria( C3863 en una fuente y c5027 en la otra) y no me marca nada raro, no hay ningún corto ni están abiertos....
También revisé los transistores cercanos y diodos pero nada, lo que no medí es el opto-acoplador, pero no creo que sea eso, o si?
Medí lo que sería el secundario de esa fuente, que lo rectifica con un diodo schottky y lo filtra con un capacitor de 470uF Pero estos dos componentes están bien
Dejo fotos de una de las fuentes (aunque ya saben como son)
y un esquemáticos que NO ES DE LAS FUENTES QUE TENGO pero creo que puede servir para orientarse de que se trata, ademas la fuente secundaria es bastante parecida..
Espero me puedan orientar para poder repararla...

Saludos y Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

La fuente secundaria suele morir por el optoacoplador , cambialo directamente. 


Para probarla sin fuente secundaria podes usar un cargador de celular.


----------



## pacio

Hola Dosmetros!
Antes que nada gracias al que movió el post a este tema, La verdad que no lo vi 

Bueno, Gracias por la respuesta, pero ya probé hacer eso en una de las fuentes pero no funcionó,pero voy a probar bien en las dos a ver que pasa..

Cambio el optoacoplador y comento los resultados,era del que menos sospechaba....

Saludos
Pacio!


----------



## pacio

Muchachos: probé ponerle una fuente aparte de 5v en la salida de Stand By (simulando como si estuviera presente los 5v del stand by) 
Pero nada, ninguna de las dos quiso arrancar, y medí las entradas de voltajes de los integrados mientras tenia conectada la fuente simulada de stand by y no le llega alimentación a ninguna de los dos, puede deberse a lo del opto? Aunque creo que con esa fuente aparte no hacia falta el opto, no?

Escucho sugerencias
Saludos
Pacio!


----------



## manuelteresa

podria poner    5N60C   o  2SC4923 ...


----------



## palurdo

Una imagen de ambos transistores estaría bien


----------



## manuelteresa

Ver el archivo adjunto 96599aqui estan las fotos no se si se apreciaran bien .gracias


----------



## palurdo

De los dos que sugieres ninguno valdría. El 5N60 porque es un N-MOS y necesitas un NPN. y el 2SC4923 no es lo suficientemente potente y tiene muy poca ganancia. El que más o menos es parecido es el MJE13009, pero hay un problema, y es que el TT2194 es 3 veces más rápido que el MJE13009, así que dependerá de la frecuencia a la que funcione tu fuente que podrás usarlos o no. Como no son muy caros, yo probaría a ponerle un par de 13009 y ver si se calientan sin tener carga la fuente. Si no se calientan, pueden funcionar seguros. La mayoría de las fuentes usan el 13009. Otro candidato es el D209L, aunque este va encapsulado en TO-3P, pero seguramente tu fuente también viene preparada para alojar un encapsulado TO-3P.


----------



## kala282

buenas tardes mi nombre es hernan y necesito de su ayuda, el tema es el siguiente: tengo una fuente de PC que derrepente empezó a hacer un ruido como de telégrafo (tic, tic, tic). La fuente funciona bien pero no la probé muy exigida ya que tengo miedo que se lleve algun componente de la PC. Ya probe que funcionaran bien resistencias, diodos, transistores, capacitores y la verdad que nada de eso parece ser el problema. Mi pregunta es: a alguien le paso alguna vez esto? o alguien tiene un indicio de que puede llegar a ser ese ruido? porque la verdad es que es bastante molesto. Bueno les agradezco de antemano cualquier tipo de ayuda o aporte. Saludos.

Les adjunto un video en donde se escucha el problema de la fuente:

http://tinypic.com/r/90ajcz/5


----------



## juliangp

Puede ser el transformador de alta frecuencia, que tiene algún bobinado medio flojo...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ante la duda , siempre es mas barata una fuente nueva que . . . .


----------



## armandolopezmx

no creo que sea algun embobinado flojo... 
el ruido se asemeja mucho a como si estuviera saltado  alto voltaje...
mira una idea que te puede ayudar a determinar de odnde viene el ruido. con una manguera delgada larga digamos como de dos metros te la colocas en el ooido y el otro extremo la acercas con cuidado en los componentes de la fuente, y asi determinas en cual se escucha  mas fuerte el ruido.... (necesitaras ayuda).

y como te dijo dos metros.. mejor comprate una nueva..  no son muy caras.... alrededor de 20 dolares


----------



## Nilfred

Hay pintura saltada en la carcasa ¿Que hay cerca de ahí?
Apagá las luces y filmala en la obscuridad, ese ruido parece una chispa saltando.


----------



## Vedett

Muy buenas a todos, 
Tengo una fuente de alimentación con fusible quemado, pero desconozco las características de dicho fusible para sustituirlo.
Según las características de la fuente: (ATX 400W)
  input: 115V / 230V AC
  +5V y +3.3V  conbined 200W, total output 400W

Mi idea era 400 W/230 V = 1,74 A;    1,74 A · 1.25 = 2,175A
No creo que sea correcta... 
¿Que debería hacer para calcular el fusible correcto? 

Gracias....


----------



## Fogonazo

Si se quemó el fusible casi con seguridad la fuente se encuentra dañada.

Reemplaza el fusible por uno de 6A y prueba la fuente, sin carga, con este esquema:


Ver el archivo adjunto 84899​


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola caro Vedett , premeramiente cheque la fuente como dice Don Fogonaso si la lampara aciende plenamiente tu fuente estas dañada y precisa sener mantenida antes de tudo haora si la lampara solo pisca usteds puede activarla conectando lo hilo verde ao negro asi el ventilador deve andar , devemos tener 5,0 Voltios en los hilos rojos , 12,0 Voltios en los hilos amarilhos y 3,3 volts en los hilos naranja.
Lo fusible generalmiente es de 3,15Amperios para 220Vac y 6 amperios para 110/127 Vac.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yoyohlp

Gente del foro, una pregunta rápida. Tengo una fuente con el e13007 en corto, el cual me 'incendió' la resistencia que conecta la base con el emisor. Lo que puede distinguirse es una primer franja roja y la última dorada. 

Midiendola da al rededor de 420 ohms.

Algo que olvidé decir, es el e13007 que está en un extremo (vi que en general las fuentes que los traen, vienen los 2 seguidos).

Alguien sabe que valor puede ser?


----------



## palurdo

solo tiene un 13007 o dos? si sólo tiene 1, el diseño de esa fuente es horrible y no la repararía. Si tiene 2, fíjate en el otro ya que sus circuitos son simétricos y por lo tanto los componentes están duplicados. De todas formas, no te fíes con que sólo el transistor está en corto, busca también algún diodo cruzado o condensadores defectuosos (por ejemplo los filtros del primario). Saludos.


----------



## yoyohlp

palurdo dijo:


> solo tiene un 13007 o dos? si sólo tiene 1, el diseño de esa fuente es horrible y no la repararía. Si tiene 2, fíjate en el otro ya que sus circuitos son simétricos y por lo tanto los componentes están duplicados. De todas formas, no te fíes con que sólo el transistor está en corto, busca también algún diodo cruzado o condensadores defectuosos (por ejemplo los filtros del primario). Saludos.



Tiene 2 13007, y extrañamente para mí, los 2 están con problemas (marcan 1ohm de resistencia base-colector y colector-base; y que está abierto base-emisor).

Para realizar el cambio tengo una duda, los dañados son E13007M, y los que tengo de repuesto son 13007K, segun el datasheet tienen el mismo patillaje. Son compatibles?

Efectivamente la fuente tuvo varios componentes dañados, 2 diodos rectificadores y un capacitor 470ufx200v (que cómicamente es más grande que el original, por lo que no puedo cerrar la fuente jaja)


----------



## palurdo

Si, son compatibles sin ningún problema. Si fueran 13007F te diría que tuvieras cuidado con la disipación ya que el encapsulado sería enteramente plástico y estos disipan más o menos la mitad de potencia que la versión con encapsulado metálico.


----------



## yoyohlp

Otra consulta, cuando mido la continuidad entre +5 y GND, me da una resistencia de 200 ohms, y de +12 a GND algo de 5 ohms. Son cortos?

Probé enchufarla tal como está ahora junto con una lámpara de serie, la lámpara se prende un instante y luego se apaga (foco incandescente), lo adjudiqué a la carga de los capacitores. Luego de ésto no arranca.

El cable verde me da un voltaje de unos 9v.

Ya medí casi todos los diodos y no parece haber ninguno más en corto.

Ideas?


----------



## pacio

yoyohlp Cómo estás?
Esas medidas entre gnd y +5 y gnd y +12v no creo que sean de mucha ayuda ni precisas, lo que estás midiendo son las resistencias que están a la salida de la fuente que son como una pequeña carga,en paralelo con las resistencia de los condensadores, en fin, no creo que podremos deducir nada de ahí

lo de la lampara es normal, como bien decís es la carga de los capacitores del primario

¡Bingo! ese voltaje en el cable verde es totalmente anormal, como bien decís en el verde tendría que haber 2.5 o como mucho 5v (no me acuerdo bien) pero 9v no, medí la tensión de stby (cable violeta) aunque lo único que se me ocurre si tenes 9v en el cable verde es que el integrado este mal, ya que de ahí sale la tensión de ps on 

Agrego: cuando juntas el verde con masa ¿ el ventilador intenta girar?
así casi seguro podriamos descartar los integrados y la fuente de stby

Te sigo
Suerte!
Pazio!


----------



## yoyohlp

pacio dijo:


> Agrego: cuando juntas el verde con masa ¿ el ventilador intenta girar?
> así casi seguro podriamos descartar los integrados y la fuente de stby



No gira el ventilador (ni se mueve). Más tarde mido el violeta (pensé que el stand by era el verde) y actualizo.

Gracias

Saludos


----------



## yoyohlp

Volví a medir los cables:

Verde = 4.94v
Violeta = 5.24v

La fuente sigue sin arrancar


----------



## palurdo

Cambia los transistores drivers del trafo de control (2sc945) a veces un pulso de tension debido a un corto el los transistores de primario se carga estos transistores.


----------



## yoyohlp

palurdo dijo:


> Cambia los transistores drivers del trafo de control (2sc945) a veces un pulso de tension debido a un corto el los transistores de primario se carga estos transistores.



Dónde están ubicados más o menos? El transformador de control (es un chopper?) es el pequeño (es decir, el que NO está asociado a los 13007)?


----------



## pacio

Si, tu fuente tiene 3 trafos, 1 grande que es el primario, y dos chichitos, uno es el de stand by, como bien decis está asociado con el 13007, el tercero, por lo general tiene 5 pines del lado del primario y 5 del lado secundario, de ahí tiene que haber dos transistores con encapsulado TO-92 , si me pasas el integrado que usa la fuente te digo que pistas tenés que seguir, lo que te puedo anticipar es que esos dos transistores están del lado del secundario de la fuente, espero te ayude a encontrarlos.

Si el integrado es el famoso tl494 las patas que tendrias que seguir son la 8 y 11, ellas te llevan a los dos transistores (que alguien me corrija si me equivoco)
http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.net/datasheet/texasinstruments/tl494.pdf


Saludos
Pazio!


----------



## yoyohlp

pacio dijo:


> Si, tu fuente tiene 3 trafos, 1 grande que es el primario, y dos chichitos, uno es el de stand by, como bien decis está asociado con el 13007, el tercero, por lo general tiene 5 pines del lado del primario y 5 del lado secundario, de ahí tiene que haber dos transistores con encapsulado TO-92 , si me pasas el integrado que usa la fuente te digo que pistas tenés que seguir, lo que te puedo anticipar es que esos dos transistores están del lado del secundario de la fuente, espero te ayude a encontrarlos.
> 
> Si el integrado es el famoso tl494 las patas que tendrias que seguir son la 8 y 11, ellas te llevan a los dos transistores (que alguien me corrija si me equivoco)
> http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.net/datasheet/texasinstruments/tl494.pdf
> 
> 
> Saludos
> Pazio!



Los medí afuera de la placa y no parecen tener problemas.

Voy a sacar el disipador del secundario y medir esos transistores.


----------



## palurdo

Ok pero no te fíes, yo tambien hice lo mismo que tu, sacarlos y medirlos y volverlos a colocar, pero en el osciloscopio sólo veía ruido en lugar de los pulsos rectangulares en el trafo, pulsos que llegaban desde el TL494 a las bases de los transistores. Los cambié a pesar de que pensaba que los transistores funcionaban (en el tester me sacaban HFE y todo) y voilà, la fuente arrancó y en el osciloscopio aparecieron los pulsos.

En cualquier caso para pedir los diodos del secundario no es mala idea sacarlos para ver que tal están. No te asustes si ves valores bajos de polarización en directa, puesto que son diodos schottky y tienen una caida en directa bastante baja, del orden de 150 a 350 mV. Lo importante es que no conduzcan en inversa.


----------



## yoelmati

Hola gente, como andan? bueno quería saber si me podrían dar una mano. resulta que se me rompió una fuente Antec bp500u, el otro dia fui a prender la pc e hizo un especie de corto circuito y enseguida la desconecte, luego saque la fuente para ver si tenia algún daño y a simple vista no se le ve nada.

Intente prenderla haciendo el puente desde el cable verde a un gnd y nada el ventilador ni se mueve,medi la tensión en el cable violeta (que es el voltaje auxiliar según creo yo) y hay 5vcc y en el cable verde hay uno 3vcc.

He medido unos diodos rectificadores schottky que son los de las lineas de 3v,5v y 12 v y estan en buen estado.( dejo una imagen para que vean los diodos, no son propias pero es para que los vean).

k35.kn3.net/67C63442C.jpg

Espero que me puedan dar una idea de como seguir.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## pacio

Hola ¿cómo te va?

mmm, yo revisaría los transistores switching (están del lado del primario)

aunque si decís que fue apenas arranco lo dudo,ya que habría volado el fusible del primario y no tendrías tensión de st by, mmm seguro que revisaste bien todos los rectificadores?

sino podrías reemplazar los capacitores de filtrado a ver que sucede, llevo bastantes fuentes reparadas y nunca me paso eso jajajaja

te sigo! suerte!
PACIO!


----------



## yoelmati

Gracias por responder, volveré a revisar los rectificadores, cuando te referís a los condensadores es a los de la salida de las lineas  de 12; 5 y 3.3 vcc verdad?


----------



## pacio

Sisisi, a esos mismos! 

Sigo pensando que puede ser.. pero siendo sincero no se me ocurre...

de todas maneras cambia los capacitores y contanos que pasa..

a ver si alguien puede aportarnos algo

Saludos! 
Pacio


----------



## yoelmati

Bien comenzare a cambiarlos, otra pregunta, que voltaje tendría que tener el diodos rectificadores que estan antes de las salidas de 3;5;12 vcc?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dificil medirlos sin osciloscopio , son pulsos cuadrados de mas de 20 kHz y aproximadamente el doble de la tensión final , digamos que para 12 Vdc tenés 22 Vpico , así que los díodos deberían ser tres o cuatro veces la tensión final Vdc


----------



## cabrera89

hola amigos en primer lugar me disculpo si coloco este tema aqui no se si es el corecto 
pero tengo una duda y pido de su conocimiento tengo una pc que tiene una fuente atx con un una salida de 145w y me preguntaba si no hay problema si le coloco una de mayor capasida de salida como por ejemplo una de 250 o 300 w de salida ya que la fuente que tiene al probarla  haciendole puente con el cable verde  y uno negro no ma da voltaje de salida a y esta fuente no tiene cable verde en su lugar es gris


----------



## DOSMETROS

No hay ningún problema si superás la capacidad de la fuente , *eso sería lo máximo que podría dar* sin quemarse , luego la computadora *toma solo lo que necesita*.

Saludos !


----------



## morta

habría que ver que no mezcles distintos estándares de las fuentes, podrías subir una foto de la fuente que no funciona y de la fuente que le quieres colocar? me da mala espina lo que no te coincidan los colores de los cables...


----------



## José Rivero

Con un diodo rapido (schottky), puedes sacarlo de otra fuente malograda y un condensador electrolitico puedes monitorear las tensiones en la salida del transformador, a proposito, estube midiendo las tensiones en los extremos del transformador en la salida que corresponde a los 12 volts. osea los extremos del transf. y me encontré 59 volt. dc ( medidos mediante un diodo mas un condensador) podrían decirme si es correcto, entiendo que son voltajes pico, y si se puede sacar una buena cantidad de amperes desde este punto. saludos y gracias.


----------



## ls2k

Hola a todos, les cuento que tenía una fuente atx funcionando como fuente para probar proyectos y el otro día jugando con HV se apagó y no arrancó más. La fuente tiene una estructura que no había visto antes en este tipo de equipos:

Mosfet IRFPF50 en el primario
UC3842 controlando al mosfet
un 555 en el secundario cercano al cable verde.

El asunto es que el fusible, el rectificador del primario, los diodos rápidos y el 555 parecen estar en buen estado, los saqué medí y probe fuera de la placa. 
La tensión de stand-by marca 3.5v. ¿alguna idea de que puede andar mal? Cualquier sugerencia se agradece. Saludos


----------



## pacio

ls2k como te va?

mmm es raro, seguramente funciona con otra topologia la fuente

la fuente es de una oc común y corriente?

podrías subir alguna foto? 

puede que la topologia sea flyback o Forward, ya que por lo que entendí tiene un solo mosfet para el primario? 

tampoco sé si para esa fuente tener 3.5v en stand by está bien, en las comunes lo normal es 5v

tiene cable on/off?(color verde por lo general)


----------



## palurdo

En serio lleva un 555 como arrancador de la fuente? el uc3842 parece indicar que la fuente es flyback y eso parece indicar los 900V de Vds del mosfet por ser el único que conmuta toda la tensión de red rectificada. ¿Pero un 555? Mira que he visto el 555 en circuitos variopintos, pero como controlador/monitor de voltajes en una fuente... (se me ocurriría que el 555 se podría tratar de un variador PWM para el control de giro del ventilador a través de una NTC, pero otra cosa no se me ocurre)


----------



## ls2k

adjunto fotos, en efecto no era un 555 mi vista me jugó mál eera un tpS5510 pero el mosfet y el integrado son irff50 y uc3842 respectivamente. los diodos rápidos al medirlos con el multimetro marcan bien, al igual que el puente rectificador del primario, la tensión de stand-by es de 3.5 v

PD disculpen la calidad de las fotos, mi movil no tiene buena cámara


----------



## pacio

Bueno, para empezar hay que sospechar  de la tensión de stand by, no es normal esa tensión, medí el diodo de rectificación de esta rama, y medí la alimentación de los integrados (no se alimentan de esa tensión, sino de otra derivación del mismo trafito que son 19/20v en todas las que medí)  y el electrolítico de filtración,es un buen comienzo, por otro lado, si tenes stand by (aunque medio erróneo) significa que el primario de la fuente está bien

Contanos los avances

Saludos y suerte
Pacio!


----------



## ls2k

ok mañana reviso esas etapas y cuento como me fue, quiero reparar esta fuente pues no recuerdo cual fue el origen de esta y lo tomo como un reto personal, siempre las habia usado para sacar los trt's integrados, diodos etc. nunca reparé alguna con problemas graves. muchas gracias PACIO C:


----------



## ls2k

Hola, yo denuevo, les cuento que medí el diodo rectificador del stand-by con el tester y marca 160mv en polarización directa y no marca en inversa, aparentemente está bueno, al TPS5510 lo  alimentan 3.04 v y la alimentación del uc38 42 es de 0 v. sin embargo, cuando mido en la rama del stand-y, el tester me marca 3.6 v de caida en el diodo ? Esas son las mediciones que hice hasta el momento. de antemano gracias


----------



## pacio

Hola ls2k  

Bueno, ahí está mal la tension, definitivamente, el diodo parece medir bien 
pero reemplazalo, por las dudas,también el capacitor de filtrado
 acá tenés el datasheet del TPS5510

http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets/105/313189_DS.pdf

si te fijas es un "supervisor" de las tensiones de salida de la fuente, y dice que su alimentación es de 4v a 15v, no le está llegando la correcta tensión, por eso no arranca 

y si no tenés tensión en el uc3842 jamás va a arrancar 
lo bueno es que parece que la fuente de stand by está oscilando, eso es bueno, ya que yo,personalmente, nunca pude arreglar ninguna que tenga muerta esta etapa :


Cambialos y contanos el resultado! 
Saludos y suerte!
PACIO!


----------



## ls2k

Bueno pacio, muchas gracias, voy a cambiar el diodo y el rectificador, puede haber alguna relación entre lo que estaba haciendo cuando falló y que componente se averió? estaba trabajando con unos flyback sobre excitados y se generaba mucha estática, de todas formas la fuente es vieja y puede que se haya secado el electrolítico.

Hola, cambié los capacitores de filtrado de la rama stand-by y el rectificador por un ER304, se que es más "grande" que el original, pero por las características debería sirvir, pero ahora el voltaje bajó a 3,02 v y noto que el transistor que controla el transformador de esta rama se "calienta" un poco, el transistor es un 2sc3866. alguna sugerencia?


----------



## pacio

Hola ls2k

acá te dejo el diagrama de la fuente secundaria (por si no tenés ninguno) no creo que sea igual, pero para tener una idea 

http://tv.yoreparo.com/foros/files/atx_power_supply.gif

El problema parece ser del primario de stby, como te dije nunca pude arreglar una fuente que tenga problema ahí, podes probar cambiando todos los componentes de ahí(no son muchos)
disculpa no poder ayudarte

Contanos que pasa

Saludos, pacio

Pd: el diagrama lo saqué del foro YOREPARO,la busqué con google imagenes, no pude subir el que tenia en la pc


----------



## el-rey-julien

esquemas de fuentes aqui ,para descargar ,hay distintos modelos,en uno de los link esta una atx de 300wat
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...com_remository/Itemid,34/func,fileinfo/id,30/

http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...com_remository/Itemid,34/func,fileinfo/id,29/
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...om_remository/Itemid,34/func,fileinfo/id,177/


----------



## ls2k

Muchas gracias a ambos, (Su Majestad, es un honor recibir su ayuda XD) Voy a revisar en detalle los diagramas para ver que puede ser la falla, sabiendo que cuando falló había mucha estática y que la caja que estaba usando es de plástico, ¿puede deducirse algo? la fuente traía protección por sobrecorriente que saltaba de inmediato si yo me excedía en el consumo, pero esta vez sólo se apagó, sin hacer ningun sonido ni nada, son los únicos datos adicionales que tengo. 

Por otro lado estaba leyendo un poco y me enteré que para una fuente flyback no se pueden obtener más de 100W reales, es cierto eso?


Edit: Se me olvidaba,  dí en mi "laboratorio" con una fuente flyback de marca LG cuyo controlador es el KA7552 cuyo Datasheet es : http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/SamsungElectronic/mXtyzqw.pdf

La cual me entrega 45v -GND - 5v, me gustaría usarla, pero esos 45v son muy excesivos para mí (no trabajo con audio) me gustaría dejarlo en unos 25V, cómo puedo hacer esa modificación? había leído que modificando la frecuencia del controlador pero en el datasheet no aapree ninguna fórmula ni esquema de prueba que me indique cómo calcular la frecuencia de operación, si alguien pudiese darme una mano con este otro asunto sería genial. 


Saludos

Saludos


----------



## pacio

ls2k a mi hace poco me llego una fuente similar, tambien lg con el mismo controlador, pero tambien con +-12, lo forma más facil y eficiente es desarmar el trafo y quitarle un par de vueltas al devanado de 45v, O quitar todos los secundarios y armarte uno solo del voltaje que quieras(lo más recomendable)

no le tengas miedo a esos trafitos, si sos cuidadoso son super facil 

subí unas fotos de tu fuente! 

Saludos pacio.


----------



## ls2k

Así? mira que tengo suerte, no he avanzado mucho con la atx por falta de tiempo, pero hoy noté en la otra que variando la frecuencia la tensión se mantenía constante aún con carga, nosé a que se deba, así que le dejé la Rt que traía nomás, lo que sí, la parte que alimenta el circuito ese con el optoacoplador sale de los 45V así que si lo saco estaría alterando esa parte no? o tendría que alimentarlo desde mi secundario nuevo reemplazando algunos valore de componentes? voy a revisar si esque hay algun diodo zenner jugando por ahí en esa etapa y te cuento, de todas formas trtaré de levantar el circuito para describir cómo se alimnta esa etapa y no perderla al perder el bobinado de 45V


----------



## pacio

ls2k Esta bien lo que decís, seguí las pistas para ver que hay entre el opto y los 45V pero seguramente habrá muy pocas cosas, ya que no mi de cuanta tensión hay, solamente revisa que haya tensión en el secundario

Espero avances!

yo la mia la tengo que resucitar, no arrancó más y despues voló el mosfet de conmutacion:cabezon::cabezon::cabezon:
así que quedo en espera del trasplante 

Saludos! 
Pacio


----------



## leoleyva

buenas tarde , hace unos días estaba haciendo una fuente para laboratorio con un fuente atx y algún cable conecte mal e hizo corto y exploto el fusible y un termistor 8s050m y ese termistor lo anduve buscando por todas las eléctricas y electrónicas de la ciudad y busque en Internet y no aparece hoja de especificación .
Lo que quiero es saber es de cuantos faradios es ese termistor o por cual lo puedo cambiar ya que no halle la hoja de especificación y no se de cuanto es, espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## zopilote

Solo que no sabes buscar donde se debe, san google es muy robotico y tienes que escribirlo en ingles.


----------



## ls2k

pacio dijo:


> yo la mia la tengo que resucitar, no arrancó más y despues voló el mosfet de conmutacion:cabezon::cabezon::cabezon:
> así que quedo en espera del trasplante



jaja y ojo que tienen que bancarse unos 700v así que no es cualquier transplante . 

Saludos


----------



## srt83

Hola buenos días, soy nuevo en este foro, hasta ahora he utilizado google para aclarar mis dudas desde mi ignorancia en electrónica. Les comento, tengo varias fuentes atx de pc, dos genéricas antiguas de 230 y 300 vatios y una supuestamente buena thermaltake toughpower 650 que me costó un pastón en el 2009. La de 300 no trae filtros pasivos hasta los diodos, a la de 230 y 650 le he desoldado todos los inductores, capacitores y termistores. Realizando unas pruebas con un sintonizador de radio hi-fi, una radio portátil a baterías y un convertidor de video por componentes a vga situados entre 1 y 2 metros de distancia, con las antiguas van casi perfecto, casi inapreciable ruido en la fm y algún parpadeo ocasional en el video, pero con la thermaltake me anula la radio en toda la habitación y el video parpadea a 1000 por hora, con ésta antes de quitar los filtros había menos interferencias, pero las había. Estoy realmente decepcionado con ésta marca ya que si depende de unos inductores y capacitores para su medio buen funcionamiento me parece una auténtica chapuza. La duda que me surge es si está mal diseñada y no hay nada que hacer, o si sustituyendo algunos componentes por otros de más calidad puedo corregir el problema. Si tuviese los conocimientos y dinero me haría una lineal sin dudarlo pero no me es posible.
Les mando saludos y agradecido por cualquier aclaración u orientación.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que la carcasa tenga bien la conección a tierra.

Saludos !


----------



## srt83

Las interferencias siguen presentes con y sin la puesta del chasis a tierra.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Debo decirte que Thermaltake es una Pésima marca. Esa es la razón de tu problema. Hoy en día han mejorado un poco, pero desde el 2010 para abajo su calidad de fabricación era igual o peor que en las SMPS genéricas.

Podrías probar con esto: http://bit.ly/1agf92j

Pero no te garantizo que elimines del todo tu problema. Necesitas probar donde colocar adecuadamente el filtro, ya sea directamente entre el tomacorriente y la PC o antes del tomacorriente... Tendrías que probar y probar.

Y en mi opinión personal, tiraría esa PSU.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## srt83

Hola gracias por la aclaración, la fuente a simple vista parece robusta cargada de transistores y demás componentes pero si está mal hecha no hay nada que hacer. 

La genérica de 300w marca JNC la tengo libre, ya la probé con mi equipo durante unos 20 minutos y funciona bien, había pensado que ya que sé que esta no produce interferencias, hacer una pequeña inversión y cambiarle los condensadores por unos más buenos y tirar hasta que aguante. Tengo micro amd 9850 x4, ati radeon 3650 hd, un hdd, dos cd/dvd, tarjeta sonido y dos tv pci. No lo utilizo para jugar, sino para navegar, quemar algún disco, escanear fotos, ver algún programa, editar algún audio y no en multitarea. ¿Me la jugaría mucho?

Saludos y buen día.

P.D. Lo del filtro ya lo había visto pero nunca lo he probado, leí que a algún radioaficionado le solventó problemas de interferencias, pero sigo pensando que si algo está bien hecho no debería depender de esos componentes en la alterna.


----------



## wblack

Hola compañeros tengo un fuente de alimentación b-move modelo:EZ500. Le he hecho un puente a la fuente y no enciende. EStuve comprobando la carga y descarga de los dos diodos grandes que lleva, y uno se me descargó muy rápido, lleva también un fusible y el fusible dá continuidad. He probado los demás condensadores con continuidad y no están en corte.


Espero me puedan ayudar, me he quedado sin ordenadores de sobremesa por los mismos motivos.

un saludo.


----------



## Marce

A que le llamas carga y descarga de los diodos?
A los electroliticos medilos con un capachek o capacimetro autorrango
Como hiciste el puente a la fuente?


----------



## wblack

COn el polimetro cargarlos y descargarlos invirtiendo  las polaridades.  a lo del circuito no sé...Creo que estoy demasiado verde en éste tema... Hice el puente con un clic, el cable verde, con cualquier negro.

un saludo


----------



## Marce

Cargar y descargar un diodo? eso no me queda claro 
Si el diodo esta montado en la placa, tenes que desoldar un extremo,y ahi si medirlo, no se miden montados en la placa.
 Pone una foto de ambos lados de la placa


----------



## wblack

Los diodos los desoldé por supuesto. os dejo unas fotos. Lo de la carga y descarga de los diodos, lo ví en varios videotutoriales, lo pongo el multimetro en 200k.

https://imageshack.com/i/16jlx0j
https://imageshack.com/i/5m1ngzj
https://imageshack.com/i/0irvxrj
https://imageshack.com/i/0ejyhej


un saludo.


----------



## Marce

Y mira, pueden ser muchas cosas, yo comenzaria por revisar visualmente electroliticos inflados, o malas soldaduras, sino ves algo fuera de lo comùn, revisa fusible, diodos, si la placa esta dudosa, revisa la continuidad en las pistas, si ves estaño dudoso, sacalo y solda estaño nuevo, hay para revisar, diodos, electroliticos, transistores, continuidad, ta vez el integrado esta frito, resistencias quemadas, bobinados, capaz los electroliticos se ven bien, pero pueden estar secos.


----------



## kontaro

Buena tengo una fuente bfg modelo bfgr550wgxpsu la cual he conectado a mas de un equipo y no prenden,le hice puente y revise los voltajes de los cables y el cable gris (PWR_OK) me entrega un voltaje de 4 volts y segun tengo entendido deberia dar un voltaje de 5 volts


----------



## DOSMETROS

Puede ser que la fuentecita primaria (la del stand by) no esté del todo bien


----------



## kontaro

el stanby me entrega 4,50 app


----------



## distelg

Hola.
Tengo una fuente Fortron/Source Modelo FSP145-51NI que estaba instalada y funcionando en una PC IBM bastante vieja.
Mi idea era usar esta fuente en proyectos de electrónica, pero tengo el problema que la fuente no arranca, es decir le conecto la alimentación el ventilador da un par de vueltas y se para.
Pensé que la fuente podía tener un sistema que si no detectaba consumo se apagaba pero no es así, por mas que tenga algo conectado no arranca.
Alguien tiene idea de que puede ser ?
Habrá que puentear algún cable mas, además del verde con uno negro en el conector que va a la motherboard ?
Gracias de antemano. ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

distelg dijo:


> Hola.
> Tengo una fuente Fortron/Source Modelo FSP145-51NI que estaba instalada y funcionando en una PC IBM bastante vieja.
> Mi idea era usar esta fuente en proyectos de electrónica, pero tengo el problema que la fuente no arranca, es decir le conecto la alimentación el ventilador da un par de vueltas y se para.
> Pensé que la fuente podía tener un sistema que si no detectaba consumo se apagaba pero no es así, por mas que tenga algo conectado no arranca.
> Alguien tiene idea de que puede ser ?
> Habrá que puentear algún cable mas, además del verde con uno negro en el conector que va a la motherboard ?
> Gracias de antemano. ...


Hola caro distelg tente cargar los 5 Voltios (hilo hojo) con un resistor de 10 ohmios X 10 Watts para tierra (hilo negro) , despues conecte lo hilo verde a la tierra ( hilo negro) , caso la fuente esteja realmiente buena esa tiene que andar sin peñas.
!fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## shevchenko

buenas paso a contarles que tenia 3 fuente at en serie con una atx tambien en serie, todas desde los +5 y 0volts  la atx tenia su salida de 12v y gnd (0volts) y como comentan por aca en el post *347 experimentando con hv (un pequeño oscilador de bloqueo) esta atx dejo de funcionar cuando usaba sus 12 volts... quemando un transistor de conmutacion (un 13007) y tal vez el ka7500.... tal vez entro un pulso de corriente negativa muy alto (o de positiva) tanto la fuente como el oscilador estaban aislados, asi que supongo que estas fuentes son (tambien/tal vez) sensibles a los ruidos que puedan volver loco a su pwm ya que el daño fue grave.... y cuando funcionaban las 4 en serie no tenian problemas en trabajar durante horas con una carga enorme! asi que mañana compro los repuestos y vere si sale andando ya que es de 600 wats y aunque valga o no la pena ya he arreglado 2 at de las cuales uso, si bien algunas me han ganado y terminó como repuestos, una fuente reparada gratifica mucho, he seguido ESTE hilo y el de "modificar fuente de pc" de DOSMETROS y he reparado y modificado varias sin problemas mayores! pero SI desoldar, medir, cambiar   y volver a probar es un metodo que funciona, su tl494 (compatible con el ka7500 y muchos otros "clones") son de fierro y las que tengo yo deben tener como 20 años ya andando jajaja no ideales para una pc pero muy buenas para el "taller" o "laboratorio" 
-- Resumen no las usen para osciladores de bloqueo con flyback (si para un royer/zvs/masilli driver que para ellos, andan de lujo!) 
Saludos desde Neuquen ARG 
los sigo desde las sombras, pero atento


----------



## HUKE02

Yo de nuevo  estoy buscando desde hace rato información de como se mide este componente TL431 para ver si esta malo o no... lo tengo en una fuente de power de un PC...encontre su datasheet pero no entiendo mucho la inf. 

electronicoscaldas.com/da...t/TL431_TI.pdf


----------



## DOSMETROS

Armate alguno de éstos dos circuitos y fijate que se verifique que funciona , sinó cuesta moneditas 

http://www.eleccircuit.com/adjustable-regulator-by-tl431/

http://recreateoficial.blogspot.com.ar/2012/01/tl431-zener-ajustable-desde-25volts.html


----------



## el-rey-julien

los diodos se miden como diodos,los condensadores a cambiarlos todos


----------



## Yoan Molina

Hola a todos los del foro, el caso es que se me ha presentado la situación de reparar más de una fuente ATX que con el switch seleccionador de voltaje en la posición de 110V se conectaron en la línea de 220V. Al abrirlas para repararlas lo primero que me encuentro es el fusible quemado, al no ver más nada dañado a simple vista vuelvo a poner un nuevo fusible y aunque esta vez conecto la fuente correctamente en 110V se vuelve a quemar el fusible. Si alguien puede aportar algo será agradecido. Saludos YOAN.


----------



## fen2006

revisa los puentes rectificadores,condensadores y los 13007 de la entrada y prueba con un bombillo en serie para que no te queme el fusible.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hoal caro Yoan Molina , premeramente sienpre que usteds tener que hacer un mantenimiento en una fuente comutadada conecte en serie con la entrada de la red una lampara incandescente de tensión igual a de la Red local y potenzia entre 100 o 200 wattios. 
Con ese artificio ustedes no daña (mas ainda)la fuente en caso de pane y esa información de pane es indicada por la luminosidad de la lampara. Quando tudo anda bien en lo premero instante en que es ligado la Red la lampara asciende bien (capacitores electroliticos de filtragen descargados) y logo se apaga o tiene un brilho mui pequeño en su filamento , pero quando algo anda malo esa por su vez asciende bien conforme la magnitude del problema , pero es solo eso y nada mas se estropeia en la fuente ( lo que es mui diferente quando no hay esa lampara asi tenemos explotones y muchos efectos pirotecnicos ).
Bueno te recomendo chequear los varistores ( que mas parecen capacitores ceramicos disco) , eses quando hay en la tarjeta seguramente si esplotan , despues la puente rectificadora donde algunos diodos se ponen en curto circuito , cheque los capacitores electroliticos de filtragen de la alta tensión si no estan inchados , cheque los transistores de potenzia de  chaviamento o comutación  ( eses pueden sener bipolares o MosFet dependendo de lo fabricante o potenzia de salida ) que pueden estar en curtocircuito.
Bueno a grueso modo es eso , pero cada caso es un caso y no un modo en general, portanto hay que pesquizar lo que se passo.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu mantenimiento!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Yoan Molina

Hola a todos, amigos fen2006 y Daniel Lopes, les comento que he seguido sus recomendaciones, les actualizo lo que he hecho. Ya comprobé los 13009(equivalente al 13007) de entrada y están buenos, en su mismo disipador se encuentra el C5353 que es un(T-NPN,SI HI VLTG/SPEED SWITCH-NTE2339) y también está bueno, los varistores no están explotados, la cuarteta de diodos de rectificación(KBL06) tampoco está dañada, además quité los doble-diodos y están buenos, revisé varios diodos y todo OK. Si tienen más consejos estaré agradecido.


----------



## fen2006

te falto los 2 condensadores de la entrada de alimentación a veces se ponen en corto... prueba desconectando los 2 transistores 13009 los que van conectados al transformador de potencia el otro transistor es para el transformador de control y prueba enchufando con el bombillo en serie para ver donde es la falla. si en el control o en la potencia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Caro Yoan Molina se no for mucha molestia, ? poderia ustedes subir fotos de tu fuente dañada para que nosotros possamos ayudarde mejor ?.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## encrypted

Tengo un PC que no saca video pero la culpa es de la fuente, sustituyendola funciona todo ok. 
Pero al llevar una fuente de un tamaño reducido no consigo repuesto barato por lo que quería arreglarla.

La fuente llega a hacer que la placa encienda ventiladores y demás, pero no arranca el pc.
Medí los voltajes a las salidas de los molex y parece que están correctos pero oscilan en unas cuantas centesímas de voltio, (ej: las salidas de 5V, oscilan entre 5,10 - 5,11, 5,12;  la de 3,3V oscila entre 3,33 - 3,32 - 3,31) mientras tanto desde la fuente se escucha un ruido como tictictictic y no proviene de algo mecanico como el ventilador rozando o por el estilo (esta descartado). 

¿Qué pieza deberia sustituir? Gracias.


----------



## tiago

Primero ábrela o haz un examen visual, mira ver si hay algo visiblemente deteriorado o algún condensador hinchado.
Si subes una foto nítida de la placa podremos opinar mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## encrypted

La he abierto y a ojo no se ve ningun componente quemado. 
El condensador principal de 120uf no esta hinchado ni na, lo he quitado igualmente para comprobarlo, no esta en corto, hace la carga y descarga con la prueba en ohmnios, a mayores decir q*UE* mi polometro tiene para medir capacidad pero solo hasta 20uf y por lo tanto me da sobreescala. En principio parece estar bien. 

T*AMBIÉN* comprobe un mosfet w12kn90z con un led y conmuta perfectamente.

Comprobe todos los diodos y ninguno esta en corto.

El transformador teniendo en cuenta q*UE* la fuente llega a sacar los voltajes supongo q*UE* estara bien , o al menos en corto no podra estar.

Por si os dice algo, he hecho una prueba usandola para alimentar un motor q*UE* tengo q*UE* funciona con 12Vdc , el cual con otra fuente consume unos 3,5 amperios (mientras no tenga q*UE* empujar nada, sino puede llegar a consumir 10amperios) mientras q*UE *con la averiada se queda en los 3 amps y se nota q*UE *el motor va mas despacio, a veces llega a subir hasta los 3,5 amps pero se ve q*UE* le cuesta un mundo.

Incluso si mido los voltajes con este moror consctado  oscilan en mas de 1 o 2 voltios, cuando con el PC solo oscilaban en centesimas de voltios.

...Ay mami qué será lo q*UE* tiene la fuente...


----------



## zopilote

Ese sintoma es culpa de los condensadores, si tuviera un medidor esr seria lo ideal, pero cambia los condensadores del secundario y prueba de nuevo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

encrypted dijo:


> Tengo un PC que no saca video pero la culpa es de la fuente, sustituyendola funciona todo ok.
> Pero al llevar una fuente de un tamaño reducido no consigo repuesto barato por lo que quería arreglarla.
> 
> La fuente llega a hacer que la placa encienda ventiladores y demás, pero no arranca el pc.
> Medí los voltajes a las salidas de los molex y parece que están correctos pero oscilan en unas cuantas centesímas de voltio, (ej: las salidas de 5V, oscilan entre 5,10 - 5,11, 5,12;  la de 3,3V oscila entre 3,33 - 3,32 - 3,31) mientras tanto desde la fuente se escucha un ruido como tictictictic y no proviene de algo mecanico como el ventilador rozando o por el estilo (esta descartado).
> 
> ¿Qué pieza deberia sustituir? Gracias.


Hola a todos , ese "tic, tic, tic, " es oriundo de lo transformador de salida y indica que la fuente estas en modo de autoprotección o sea: el  prende ,lo CI controlador  detecta una falla en seguida  desliga ,  tenta novamente prender , detecta novamente una falla y desliga asi continuamente hasta desligarmos la alimentación de Red.Ese efecto en Ingles si denomina "hiccup" o soluçar , jajajajajaja.
Solución : tentar descobrir qual conponente estas dañado y canbiarlo por otro bueno. En tienpo , una certa ocasión estuve con ese mismo problema y era falta de una carga minima en lo barramento de 5,00 Voltios tal como ya aclare aca anteriormente.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## encrypted

Daniel Lopes ... pero la fuente y la placa (más bien los ventiladores del procesador y chasis) están encendidos mientras hace el tictictic, por lo que tu comentas la fuente estaría intentando arrancar continuamente y no debería llegar a encender la placa. Y cuando mido voltajes de salida con el tester los valores nunca caen drásticamente se mantienen oscilando solamente en unas centésimas de voltaje, ej: 5,10v - 5,11v - 5,12v. Una cosa que me he fijado es que la salida de 3,33V cuando se mantiene fijo en 3,33v la placa llega a sacar video, pero como la fuente oscile solo una centesíma es decir ande entre 3,33v - 3,32v coincide cuando ya no enciende.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Verificá si el tic tic lo hace con o sin carga


----------



## encrypted

Buenas DOSMETROS 

(por cierto... perdon por repetir el post, quise eliminar el antiguo despues de publicar el repetido pero no encontre la opcion) 

con respecto al tictictic, me he fijado que cuando lo enchufo a la placa base del pc y le doy a encender lo hace a un timo de 2 tics por segundo. 

Sino le enchufo nada a la fuente, a veces ni lo hace, y cuando lo hace es mucho más rápido (podría ser por ejemplo a razón de 10 o 20 tics por segundo) y al cabo de unos segundos deja de hacer ruido y en el tester se ve que se estabiliza la tension. Una vez que llega a este estado de no hacer ya ruido, si apago la fuente y la vuelvo a encender no lo hace. Tengo que dejarla un buen rato apagada para que vuelva a fallar.

Enchufada a la placa pasa algo parecido pero cuesta más que suceda, cuando llega a dejar de hacer el tic-tic-tic-tic-tic se apaga la fuente ella sola y despues le das a encender nuevamente al PC y éste funciona.

Por cierto después de buscar de mil maneras de que componente viene el ruído juraría que viene de un toroidal no se si es un transformador o un inductor. Os dejo una foto de la fuente y la flecha blanca indica el componente de donde parece venir el ruído:


----------



## Nilfred

Apagá todas las luces y fijate si ves saltar un arco.


----------



## encrypted

Que va no se ve nada, fue lo primero q*UE* hice para intentar localizar el componente q*UE* hacia el tic, al final para encontrarlo tuve usé un tubo de plastico a modo de fonendoscopio jajaj.

Por cierto he medido continuidad y en principio las bobinas no estan en corto ni rotas, tiene 4 patas y dan continuidad 2 y 2. Sin embargo entre las bobinas hay solo 80ohm ¿no es muy poco? q*UE* conste q*UE* probe sin quitarlo de la placa, hoy probare fuera de la placa a ver si cambia el valor.


----------



## DOSMETROS

encrypted dijo:


> Buenas DOSMETROS  y al cabo de unos segundos deja de hacer ruido y en el tester se ve que se estabiliza la tension. Una vez que llega a este estado de no hacer ya ruido, si apago la fuente y la vuelvo a encender no lo hace. Tengo que dejarla un buen rato apagada para que vuelva a fallar.


 
Eso es falla típica de capacitores electrolíticos  , y sin ninguna duda !


----------



## encrypted

Gracias DOSMETROS, probaré entonces a sustituir todos los electrolíticos, aunque de apariencia están perfectos, nada hinchados, sin cortos, lástima que mi tester solo mide hasta 20uF.

Por cierto en el post anterior me equivoqué, el toroidal no tiene 4 sino 6 patas. Que van a -12v,+12v y +5v.

¿Se pueden sustituir por condensadores de la misma capacidad pero de un voltaje mayor?
Ej: En la fuente hay uno de 2200uF/10v ¿habría algún problema por sustituirlo por uno de 2200uF/16V?


----------



## nasaserna

Nop, a veces mejora un poquito


----------



## encrypted

Mientras no encuentro repuestos de algunos electrolíticos... lanzo la siguiente pregunta...
mi tester mide capacidad pero solo hasta 20uF por lo que la mayoría se me salen de la escala, ya que son de 120uf, 2200uf, etc, pero igualmente me  indica que el capacitor tiene  capacidad y no está en corto, además de que se ven como nuevos, nada hinchados, por lo que solo cabría que "hubiesen perdido parte de su capacidad" ¿pero es esto probable? 

Gracias cracks.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si es una de las fallas , se seca y pierde capacidad , aumentando admás la ESR.

Construite el medidor de ESR 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...rosdeelectronica.com/&ref=&ss=4375j1841275j14


----------



## tiago

Si, seguramente los condensadores irán tomando temperatura y la fuente te fallará en pocos segundos o minutos.

Saludos.


----------



## encrypted

Buenas gente, como se suele decir el fracaso no está en caerse sino en no levantarse... así que pese al desastre voy a continuar en mi empeño de arreglar la fuente aunque sea solo para aprender.

Ahora mismo la cosa está así: al transformador principal no le llega voltaje (ni lo saca logicamente)

- el puente rectificador está OK y de ahi salen los 220vac que le llegan en 220vcc perfectamente
- he comprobado los mosfet quitandolos de la placa tanto con tester como con una lampara enciendola y apagandola usando el mosfet de switch  y todos OK.
- diodos todos OK.
- resisstencias todas ok
- he cambiado el único electrolítico que hay en esa zona, por cierto a este le llegan 330vcc

hay un IC TDA16888 que es lo unico que me quedaria por comprobar ... pero no se como testearlo... estetcamente esta perfecto no tiene ningún agujero ni zona quemada. ¿alguna pista de como comprobarlo?

Gracias...


----------



## danin

Hola, esta es mi primera experiencia por aqui, he buscado en la red y no se por que no he encontrado el diagrama de esta fuente, se que alguien debe tenerlo por lo que lo solicito, recordar que es ps-5221-06, la verdad no me gusta mucho su diseño, es algo complicada y los componentes no los conocía muy bien, al no contar con el diagrama no he dado con el problema, lo primero que detecte fue que se habia abierto la R120, la cambie y funciono perfectamente, como a la hora mas o menos dejo de funcionar nuevamente, revise la resistencia estaba perfecta, hasta ahora no he encontrado ningún componente roto, tiene los 5V de pw-on, pero no arranca, espero respuesta , gracias..

Nota: la fuente es de 220W y viene con la Acer aspire x3400 




encrypted dijo:


> Buenas gente, como se suele decir el fracaso no está en caerse sino en no levantarse... así que pese al desastre voy a continuar en mi empeño de arreglar la fuente aunque sea solo para aprender.
> 
> Ahora mismo la cosa está así: al transformador principal no le llega voltaje (ni lo saca logicamente)
> 
> - el puente rectificador está OK y de ahi salen los 220vac que le llegan en 220vcc perfectamente
> - he comprobado los mosfet quitandolos de la placa tanto con tester como con una lampara enciendola y apagandola usando el mosfet de switch y todos OK.
> - diodos todos OK.
> - resisstencias todas ok
> - he cambiado el único electrolítico que hay en esa zona, por cierto a este le llegan 330vcc
> 
> hay un IC TDA16888 que es lo unico que me quedaria por comprobar ... pero no se como testearlo... estetcamente esta perfecto no tiene ningún agujero ni zona quemada. ¿alguna pista de como comprobarlo?
> 
> Gracias...


 
Hola encrypted, adjunto el datasheet de TDA16888.


----------



## pablopunta

Estimados, tengo una fuente atx  nueva Marca sentey de 600w que no "arranca" solo tengo tension en los 5v del cable morado. puenteo el verde con el negro y no hace nada, eso si al poner el tester en el cable negro y el cable verde obtengo 3,3v  pero al puentearlo deja de llegar tension. con ningun otro cable obtengo tension salvo con el morado que me da entre 4,5 y 5 v, 

Quisiera que me orienten haber que puede ser ya que no es una fuente china o de las comunes como para tirarla y comprar otra. 

Agradecido de antemano

Pablo


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola

Lo que tienes que arranco es la fuente auxiliar y la que no te arranca es la fuente de poder tendrías que chequear algo de los driver y transistores NPN, pero mas que seguro tu problema esta en el secundario

*Imagen de lo que es la fuente auxiliar de una ATX o ATXsata​*
Ver el archivo adjunto 82375

Ver el archivo adjunto 82373


saludos

posdata: china o no china igual salen un mango y difícil que si vives en la Argentina tengas algo de importación.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , caro pablopunta, tente cargar lo +5voltios (hilo rojo) con un resistor de 10 ohmios X 5Wattios para tierra (hilo negro) y conecte lo hilo verde a lo hilo negro , en alguns casos la fuente si manten prendida(andando).
!fuerte abrazo y buena suerte!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pablopunta

muchas gracias el problema estaba en un transistor, del secundario.


----------



## Wilmito

Disculpen pero estoy en lio con la fuente de mi PC

LA fuente, después de algunas horas de apagada, arranca y a los pocos segundos se apaga, luego de este intento no arranca más, hice varias pruebas y comprobé que al hecharle aire caliente con un secador entonces si arranca normalmente. Que puede ser, resoldé todo por si acaso y nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los capacitores desvalorizados andan bien si están calientes


----------



## PixiDixi

Amigos, soy estudiante de la carrera Telecomunicaciones y electrónica, acabo de pasar para Tercer año, domino la teoría pero todavía no tengo la experiencia del trabajo con circuitos, aca tengo una fuente de PC que intenta arrancar pero no puede, 

La fuente es antigua es marca ALLIED y el modelo es AL-A300ATX, alguien conoce de este problema.

Gracias Salu2


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola caro PixiDixi , te recomendo chequear todos capacitores electroliticos desa fuente , tanbien recomendo cargar lo barramento de +5 Voltios con un resistor de 10 Ohmios X 10Wattios , eso porque algunas fuentes nesesitan de una carga minima en los +5Voltios.
Caso no tengas exicto cheque los diodos rectificadores en los secundarios de lo transformador de poder.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu mantenimiento!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Agustinw

Estoy tratando de arreglar una fuente que tiene 4 mosfet 20N60C3 y los 4 están en corto.
¿Alguien sabe donde puedo conseguirlos?


----------



## DOSMETROS

https://www.google.com.ar/#q=mosfet+600v+25a 

https://www.google.com.ar/#q=mosfet+650v+25a

https://www.google.com.ar/#q=mosfet+650v+20a

Ojo que los tuyos son aislados , por ahí tengas que poner mica + virola


----------



## Agustinw

DOSMETROS dijo:


> https://www.google.com.ar/#q=mosfet+600v+25a
> 
> https://www.google.com.ar/#q=mosfet+650v+25a
> 
> https://www.google.com.ar/#q=mosfet+650v+20a
> 
> Ojo que los tuyos son aislados , por ahí tengas que poner mica + virola



Pero los míos son de 45A no habrá problema al poner de 25A?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dónde dice 45 A  ?

Son de 20,7 A : 20N60C3 - Infineon

https://www.google.com.ar/#q=20n60c3+reemplazo


----------



## Agustinw

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dónde dice 45 A  ?
> 
> Son de 20,7 A : 20N60C3 - Infineon
> 
> https://www.google.com.ar/#q=20n60c3+reemplazo



Aquí jaja
http://www.datasheet-pdf.com/datasheetdownload.php?id=615777

Igual tenes razon porque tienen el logo de infineon


----------



## DOSMETROS

Son comunes , asegurate cuando los compres , si son reemplazos , que sean de capsula aislada


----------



## kiwara

Hola buenos dias gente les cuento para el que tambie. Arranca con las fuentes¡y antes que todo gracias al tutorial y las experiencias de la comunidad pude reparar mas de 10 fuentes de pc.

Para los que tienen el problema del zumbido o ruido al render la fuente yo detecte que otra posibilidad de falla aparte de los capacitores secos es uno de los integradosc945 que en mi caso estaban quemados. Se lo puede ubicar facilmente esta cercano a otro c945¡

Aprobecho tambien para preguntar tengo una fuente de 600w atx y cuando dejo de andar despues de tocar la pantalla del monitor de la pc.me imagino que fue por la estatica. En fin medi los transistores cambie los capacitores.tambien cambie el 393 y el 494 por que se recalentaba mal..despues de eso aun no arranca mi fuente medi los diodos sacandolos de la placa y no tenia ninguno fallando.tengo tension almenos del trafo de 5v.. Alguien podria darme una mano porque no que mas medir jaj


----------



## dark089

hola que tal amigos del foro recuro a ustedes con esperanza de que se pueda arreglar esta fuente de computadora que la verdad funcionaba excelente hasta que un día murió.

relato la historia del día que murió y no a vuelto. Un día empezó a fallar la luz en mi casa por el viento hacia que me decidí mejor apagar la computadora ya que en 2 ocasiones como si se quiso apagar pero siguió andando.al día siguiente encendí la computadora normal mente y me salgo al pasillo a revisar algo y escucho como un ruido (como cuando descargas un capacitor grande) y me encontré la pc apagada, trate de encenderla y esta no dio mas por funciona, pensé que era la tarjeta madre y le coloque otra fuente y arranco la computadora.

Desarme la fuente y a simple vista todo estaba normal, cheque información en internet acerca de las fallas mas comunes de las fuentes de pc, y la mayoría dice que es el puente de diodos y en mi caso no creo que fuera eso por que en el capacitor principal tengo voltaje rectificado mas o menos 150v ya cheque los diodos shock y trae 3 diodos (stps60l30cw) uno de ellos estaba en corto así que lo cambie por otro(stps3045cw) que es el que tenia de las sobras de otras fuentes que tengo para desarmar creo que es igual solo de menos corriente pero aun así no logro que me de voltaje ala salida ya trate puenteando el cable de ps_0n a tierra y con una tarjeta madre y de ninguna forma enciende.

que problemas creen que tenga, tendré que checar transistor por transistor o hay otra forma mas rápida de dar con la falla y así no tener que tirarla o desarmarla ya que me salió algo caro y me dio grandes momentos de felicidad (batf 2,3,4, call--- y de mas), bueno espero y me puedan orientar mas acerca de este tipo de fuentes ya que es mi primer fuente de computadora que trato de arreglar.

saludos ...


----------



## Nilfred

La tensión se duplica si tenes 110 VCA, 150 V es poco ¿Dónde estas midiendo?


----------



## EdoNork

Será una fuente de medio ciclo, y solo rectifica la mitad. Estará midiendo justo entre el puente de diodos y el condensador.


----------



## dark089

gracias amigos por responder el voltaje lo 
 mido en el capacitor enorme de 400uf a 400v y me da ese voltaje según tengo entendido si se alimenta con 120 ac y se multiplica este voltaje por la 1.42(que es la raíz de 2) entonces me da que en corriente directa tendré cerca de 170v. pero como en mi casa no llega ese voltaje ala línea supongo que por eso tengo un voltaje mas o menos de 155v

 ayer siguiendo asiendo mediciones me di cuenta que no llega voltaje al regulador al az7805 ni en la entrada y por supuesto en la salida no hay nada tratare de seguir la pista de donde se quedo el voltaje ya que al transformador pequeño que supongo yo (lo se por la internet que leí) que este es para la fuente de 5v que alimenta todo lo que son los integrados internos de la fuente corríjanme si estoy mal no creo que el puente de diodos este mal ya que me da mas o menos el voltaje estimado

 saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que no haya algún díodo abierto y por eso los 155V

Alimentá con otra fuentecita , a veces se puede con una de celular , la parte de la fuentecita auxiliar , a ver si la podés hacer arrancar


----------



## fidelcastillo

Necesito diagrama de fuente KY-650ATX para identificar componente (al parecer transistor) que explotó y quedó deshecho.

Gracias por adelantado ...


----------



## dark089

ok deja reviso bien los diodos, un comentario y una pregunta?

 la mayoría de las fuentes que he abierto me doy cuenta que hay 2 capacitores grandes, normal mente son de entre 200uf a 400 uf? 

 a que voltaje se supone que debe a ver en esos capacitores?

 otra cosa en mi fuente solo hay un capacitor de 400uf a 400v y pensando? (tal vez deliro o por falta de conocimiento). si coloco un puente de diodos directamente ala luz y mido me debería dar un voltaje rondando mas o menos los 150v o en este tipo de fuentes entran primero a un transformador para elevar el voltaje hay mi pregunta

 saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , la mayoría tiene un puente rectificador y dos capacitores y según sea 220 o 110 con un puente la convierte en dobladora para obtener 155 Vdc en cada capacitor , o sea un total de 310 Vdc entre los dos capacitores en serie.

Posiblemente tu fuente maneje mejor el PWM y sea capaz de adaptarse a los 110 o 220 solita


----------



## dark089

posible mente si sea la segunda opción ya que solo tengo 1 capacitor y si opte por la salida pwm
 saludos


----------



## Lucho LP

Encontrar un diagrama específico de una fuente genérica hecha en china es una tarea frustrante... te recomendaría que pongas algunas fotos de ella y del supuesto transistor y su ubicación. Digo "supuesto" porque podría tratarse de un diodo doble de alta frecuencia, que usualmente se confunde con un TR  por su encapsulado por ejemplo.
Con unas imágenes va a ser mas fácil darte una mano.
Saludos!


----------



## seth9008

Hola a todos.

Tengo una duda respecto a que tan viable sale reparar una fuente de pc.

La fuente es de 400W y el problema que tiene es que no alcanza a levantar el sistema de la pc (unicamente tarjeta madre y rams). En pocas palabras, la fuente enciende pero no logra encender la pc (no pasa del bios).

Se que el problema es la fuente porque me prestaron una y si encendió el pc completamente.

Saben de casualidad cual sea el posible problema y si tiene solución? 

los datos de la fuente son:

EDGE SYSTEMS modelo AF-B400E 115V 60HZ 6A

de antemano gracias!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

El síntoma que mencionas apunta muy probablemente a condensadores de rectificación principal agotados. Esa falla se reconoce fácilmente la mayoría de las veces observando los condensadores si están "Inflados" por la parte superior o con una sulfatación por la parte posterior donde van soldados, a veces no se presenta ninguno de estos signos, pero el desgaste interno en el condensador está presente debido a que usan marcas de baja calidad.

Si tienes algo de experiencia con el cautín, puedes probar desoldando y colocando nuevos. Si no es mucha la experiencia con la que cuentas, es mejor invertir en una nueva. Por $300MX puedes adquirirlas (Y te evitas el malabar de andar dando vueltas con esos detalles).

¡Suerte y saludos!.


----------



## seth9008

Tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> El síntoma que mencionas apunta muy probablemente a condensadores de rectificación principal agotados. Esa falla se reconoce fácilmente la mayoría de las veces observando los condensadores si están "Inflados" por la parte superior o con una sulfatación por la parte posterior donde van soldados, a veces no se presenta ninguno de estos signos, pero el desgaste interno en el condensador está presente debido a que usan marcas de baja calidad.
> 
> Si tienes algo de experiencia con el cautín, puedes probar desoldando y colocando nuevos. Si no es mucha la experiencia con la que cuentas, es mejor invertir en una nueva. Por $300MX puedes adquirirlas (Y te evitas el malabar de andar dando vueltas con esos detalles).
> 
> ¡Suerte y saludos!.



Pues he checado los voltajes de salida y aparentamente estan bien (+12, -12, +5, -5, +3.3) Por lo de los capacitores, he checado completamente la placa y no hay nada anormal aparentemente. Veere si puedo checar esos capacitores (tambien estoy pensando en la fuente nueva, pero por ahora me es un poco dificil comprarla )


----------



## Nuyel

Los desgastes no visibles vienen por el incremento del ESR (Resistencia en serie equivalente), al pasar la edad el electrolito se seca y la resistencia en serie aumenta, esto afecta el filtro LC que se usa para regular el voltaje conmutado, te puede dar un voltaje aparentemente normal con un voltímetro, pero en el osciloscopio apreciarse con ruido extremo al punto en el que puede provocar un reinicio en algunos componentes.


----------



## papirrin

Cambia los que parezcan mas sopechosos y que esten cerca de algun disipador que son los que se secan mas pronto, me ha tocado que se ven bien de apariencia e incluso miden bien con el capacimetro, pero tienen una ESR muy alta.

yo te recomendaria que cambies la fuente, porque si no es eso te puedes cargar la moder boar. (pide prestado XD).

 ya te respondieron casi lo mismo que yo XD.


----------



## seth9008

papirrin dijo:
			
		

> Cambia los que parezcan mas sopechosos y que esten cerca de algun disipador que son los que se secan mas pronto, me ha tocado que se ven bien de apariencia e incluso miden bien con el capacimetro, pero tienen una ESR muy alta.
> 
> yo te recomendaria que cambies la fuente, porque si no es eso te puedes cargar la moder boar. (pide prestado XD).



jajajaja ok ok, si entendi. De hecho el plan es ese pero por ahora necesito urgentemente usar mi pc


----------



## miglo

papirrin dijo:
			
		

> yo te recomendaria que cambies la fuente, porque si no es eso te puedes cargar la moder boar. (pide prestado XD).


Que cambie los condensadores, casi con seguridad resolvera el problema.


----------



## seth9008

miglo dijo:
			
		

> Que cambie los condensadores, casi con seguridad resolvera el problema.



Cambiare los capacitores a ver que pasa, no pierdo mucho con intentar (los capacitores son mucho mas baratos que uns fuente nueva )


----------



## zentauro

Hola, tenía una fuente de pc vieja que quiero utilizar para alimentar una radio a 12v.
La única salida que necesito es la de 12v.
Despues de comprobar que funcionaba, me puse a cortar cables para solamente dejas el amarillo 12V y el negro. Además de dejar un interruptor entre el verde y masa.
Despues de hacer esto, veo que la fuente no arranca. Mirando con el tester veo que entre el cable naranja y el negro, tengo continuidad, que puede ser?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## jreyes

Hola!

Conecta una resistencia de unos 33 Ohms (1W) entre 5V y 0 (rojo y negro). Algunas fuentes no arrancan sin carga en la línea de 5V.



Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te mandaste alguna macana (corto) al cortar los cables , o un corto al desoldarlos.

El cable anaranjado es el de 3.3 V


----------



## zentauro

Hola, jreyes, ya probé la resistencia y sigue sin arrancar. Al estar con continuidad el naranja y el negro entra en protección y no arranca.
Lo que no se es donde puede estar el corto porque simplemente que cortado los cables de los conectores y no he hecho nada mas. No he desoldado nada. 
Gracias


----------



## Lamas

Mediste resistencia del naranja a tierra o solo probaste con el buzzer?  en ohmios te debe dar un valor bajo , cerca de 50, y eso también pasa con el cable rojo.  Si probas con el buzzer, este suena con ambos cables.
Cuando te cercioraste que la fuente estaba buena, como lo hiciste? podrías replicar esa prueba bajo las mismas condiciones?
Te recomiendo que probes  conectando  un disco duro como carga o cualquier dispositivo que requiera 12 y 5 voltios.  creo que ahí te funcionara, (sin olvidar el cable verde).


----------



## shevchenko

Mirá con buena luz la parte donde cortaste los cables, tal vez al quedar cortados a la misma altura quedaron tocando, o un pelito cortado cayó y quedo haciendo un corto!
Ya que estas comprobá que no se haya hinchado un capacitor, anda siguiendo las pistas de los 2 lados de la placa para rastrear el problema!


----------



## zentauro

gracias por los comentarios.
Al final ha sido una resistencia que estaba cerca de los cables y se había arrancado junto con el pegamento que tenian los cables.
solucionado, muchísimas gracias a todos.


----------



## OtiiCjs

Hola amigos, les cuento que empece a tener problemas con mi PC, ya que al cabo de usarla un tiempo, se apagaba, por lo que pensé que podría ser que el cooler del micro no funcionaba o la pasta térmica se había secado .. Así que reemplace la pasta y el problema persistía .. 
Así que opte por poner una vieja fuente genérica, con la cual mi computadora sigue funcionando perfecta ..
Por lo que probé la fuente Seasonic en una PC vieja, y tenia el mismo problema de antes .. 

Luego de minutos se apagaba, ya después era casi instantáneo, hasta que prendía y se apagaba al toque .. 

Que creen que sea ? La etapa primaria ?  Gracias por su colaboración .. ...


----------



## shevchenko

La secundaria, algún capacitor que se fue a casi corto, o un diodo, lamentablemente tenes que desarmar y mirar bien todo, luego testear, si arranca en frío, dudo que sea la etapa primaria, si tenes otra fuente podes sacarle los transistores de la etapa primaria y cambiárselos si son similares (según datasheet) si sigue igual desoldás y medís los diodos, podes enchufarla fuera de la pc, y con el puentesito en el cable verde-negro la prendes, y cuando se apaga sacas la tapa y te fijas que esta caliente y desconfiás de el.... el diagnostico/reparación esta difícil, recuerde que los capacitores grandes de la etapa primaria también suelen desvalorizarse, a todo esto, hay como 4 post de diagnostico, reparación y "tuneo" (modificación) de estas fuentes como para que usted se oriente mejor.


----------



## ashietk

Buenas muchachos/as. que raro hace muchos años atras siempre era buenas muchachos jajaja bueno el imperio de la mujer va arrasando. en fin.
Tengo una maquina que dejo de funcionar, y bueno pense que era el procesador, por que le puse un cooler mas pequeño ya que el que viene se me ropio unas paletas, tambien lo habia probado en otra maquina y nada asi que dije a actualizanos, compre una maquina nueva (mother, micro y memoeria) y cuando la conecto no funciona. nooo!!!!! ahi me me di cuenta que era la fuente ya que la cambie y funciono. me quise matar gaste 2300 $ . en fin la fuente la habia probado y el tester me daba 12 y 5 volts en continua. cuando la desarme estaban los 2 capacitores grandotes inchados. aca va mi duda, que otro testeo tengo que hacer para no cometer el mismo error, o siimplemente tengo que desarmar la funete y verla. a!!! lo de la fuente nunca oli nada y nunca escuche nada como para decir, hu se me fundio la funente. bueno espero sus respuestas. ya que estamos otra, para hacer soldadura con cosas pequeñas se usa alguno especial??? se me desoldo el prendido de sony live,y es algo muy chiquito. ...


----------



## Lucho LP

Lo que siempre hago cuando pruebo una fuente dudosa es primero un testeo de las tensiones en vacío y con carga.
Para meterle carga uso un viejo disco rígido IDE que funciona perfectamente, que conecto al terminal correspondiente, luego en otro terminal paralelo mido si hay caida importante de tensión en los 12V y 5V.
El resto de las tensiones generalmente las mido en vacío pero es recomendable conectar un resistor calculado para que circule una pequeña corriente.
Si aún así persiste la duda, hago una inspección ocular, sobre todo en los filtros del primario y secundario, ya que muchas veces todo parece OK y con un rato de uso empiezan los problemas, cuelgues etc... y resulta que mirando bien aparece un electrolítico inflado... 

Con respecto a las soldaduras, supongo que harás referencia a un switch SMD superficial. Y si, es totalmente posible soldarlo con un soldador normal de 40W; con un poco de flux y paciencia te puede quedar excelente. 
Saludos!


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

ashietk saludos. Compañero le comento que hasta nueva las fuentes chinas de baja gama vienen con problemas de poca soldadura, ya que los puntos son de muy poco estaño.
Te recomiendo por experiencia al utilizar una fuente ya usada limpiar polvo, retocar soldadura y cambiar los filtros del primario y los del secundario esto siempre y cuando no tengas a la mano un capacitometro para comprobar su estado.


----------



## xidomen

Hola quiero modificar una fuente de pc atx de 200w. El problema es que no arranca,ya le puse carga en los 5 voltios y nada,al conectarla mido rl cable púrpura y me marca los 5 volts,ya saque los mosfet y estan en perfecto estado tambien revise los diodos. Cual puede ser la falla de mi fuente lleva un integrado raro es el 3528 . Por mas que busco no encuentro el error si me pudieran ayudar se los agradeceria.


----------



## pandacba

pusiste el cable verde a masa?


----------



## toronjiushhh

NO SEA VAGO!

Google no muerde :estudiando:


----------



## xidomen

Si lo puentie. Todo como mencionan en la primera pagina... se me olvido mencionar que antes si funcionaba . Solo le saque los cables que trae d fabrica y solo deje el verde y despues de eso no arranco. Tambien abia sacado el trafo para ver si se podia modificar pero no le movi nada



Gracias por el datashet ... aunque aun asi no se cual puede ser el error..
Gracias por responder


----------



## toronjiushhh

Comenza por lo fácil... controla que no te haya quedado nada en corto de cuando sacaste los cables... llegas a ver si pulsa el ventilador al enchufarla??


----------



## xidomen

Ya verifique y no hay cortos en ningun voltaje de salida.. cuando puenteo el cable vrde con el negro el ventilador da una vuelta pero se apaga,la fuente ase el intento por arrancar pero se detiene.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

xidomen dijo:


> Ya verifique y no hay cortos en ningun voltaje de salida.. cuando puenteo el cable vrde con el negro _el ventilador da una vuelta pero se apaga_,la fuente ase el intento por arrancar pero se detiene.



tiene un corto marca cañon, chequia bien lo que hiciste porque no podemos estar adivinando


----------



## pandacba

Evidentemetne algo quedo mal, o un corto o desoldado o en algún corto se rompio algún semiconductor al sacar cosas cuañndo no se tiene mucha experiencia es común dañar el impreso y no darse cuenta


----------



## xidomen

Gracias por responder.  Medi todas las resistencias yestan bien saque los rectificadores y conducen en un sentido como se debe, cuando desconecte los cables estaba desconectada y antes habia descargado lps comdensadores del primario. Ya medi todo y no encuentro que pueda ser, el voltaje del cable verde es 5 volts y el del cable morado es de 5 igual lo que indica que el primario esta bien. No logro encontrar ningún corto al parecer todo esta bien. Que mas puedr ser?


----------



## gabotamn

Buenos días amigos les escribo porque tengo el siguiente inconveniente, tengo una fuente de poder de 500 watts marca ONE, la estuve probando por encendido directo y encendía con total normalidad el tiempo que deseara. 
Luego de esto la conecte a un computador pero nada más conectada comenzaba a sonar la fuente, sin necesidad de encenderla, entonces decidí abrirla para revisar que tenía. 
Observe que tenía 5 condensadores inflados así que procedí a cambiarlos por condensadores de la misma cantidad de µF y voltios pero sucede la sorpresa de que luego de cambiarlos todos y limpiar el flux. 
Conecte nuevamente por encendido directo y la fuente enciende unos 10 segundos emite un sonido y se apaga. 
Si intento encenderla de nuevo sin desconectarla al cable de corriente no enciende por lo cual debo desconectar el cable de corriente y esperar 2 segundos para volver a conectar la fuente a la toma eléctrica y así se repita el encendido durando el mismo tiempo anterior, estoy confundido porque cuando estaban los condensadores dañados ella se mantenía encendida y ahora que están buenos se apaga, ¿me podrían ayudar a identificar el problema? Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Algún otro capacitor medio en corto y entonces la fuente se proteje , a seguir revisando-cambiando capacitores


----------



## kapamundiss

Hola

Tengo una fuente atx casi nueva de 750w marca advance, y de repente no quiso prender el pc, solo se encendia la lucecita verde de la tarjeta madre pero nada que arrancaba la bios, he sacado la fuente y probado a ella sola haciendo el puente con el cable verde,  y da todos los valores correctos, el ventilador funciona perfectamente y no hace ningun ruido, super silenciosa y nada de olor a quemado, se ve perfecta. 
Bueh El UNICO cable que no da voltaje es el gris, el Power Ok, se que es muy importante este cable que verifica que todo vaya bien y claro si no da sus respectivos 5 vol pues algo anda mal.

Podrían darme algo de luz y de que manera hacer que ese cable gris de sus respectivos 5 vol para ponerla a funcionar, la verdad es que me da rabia porque es prácticamente nueva, y todos sus voltajes los da perfectos rrrsss...

Muchas gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola *ravioso* tu fuente anda bien el problema es tu mother-board fijate que el TL494 que esta en la placa madre no este quemado

Lo que esta andando es la auxiliar que no deja encender la fuente de poder porque sino quemaria todo ( se protege )

saludo


----------



## HI5MLE

Saludos tengo una fuente de PC  HP DC5000 SFF, el modelo de la fuente es PDP-124P. y tiene la siguiente falla, cuando le doy a encender, dura como 10 segundos y se apaga, esta fuente la he probado en el PC, y tambien la he probado sin carga y hace lo mismo, he medido todos los condensadores electroliticos, con un capacimetro y estan bien, he medido todos los diodos y estan bien, las resistencias estan bien, los transistores Mosfet tambien estan bieny sigue dando el problema de la caiada de tension a milivoltios, y por eso la pc no prende, si algunos de ustedes puede ayudarme a conseguir corregir esta falla se lo agradezco, OJO, soy principiante de electronica.  y tengo el diagrama de la fuente


----------



## Don Plaquetin

HI5MLE dijo:


> Saludos tengo una fuente de PC  HP DC5000 SFF, el modelo de la fuente es PDP-124P. y tiene la siguiente falla, cuando le doy a encender, dura como 10 segundos y se apaga, esta fuente la he probado en el PC, y tambien la he probado sin carga y hace lo mismo, he medido todos los condensadores electroliticos, con un capacimetro y estan bien, he medido todos los diodos y estan bien, las resistencias estan bien, los transistores Mosfet tambien estan bieny sigue dando el problema de la caiada de tension a milivoltios, y por eso la pc no prende, si algunos de ustedes puede ayudarme a conseguir corregir esta falla se lo agradezco, OJO, soy principiante de electronica.  y tengo el diagrama de la fuente



si todo esta bien pues tiene que andar bien 

yo que tu comienzo por el secundario suena como que algo toma temperatura y genera un corto y hace que la fuente se proteja.

saludo


----------



## HI5MLE

Ok, Esto es algo extraño nada se calienta he tomado esas precauciones y no se altera la temperatura en nada, y tiene incluso el Voltage de STAMBY 5V correcto. Al menos que yo halla medido mal los Darlington, Mosfet Etc.  Ya que no tengo mucha experiencia en electronica apenas un basico, pero se medir casi todo. Pero estos transistores miden diferentes al transistor normal.


----------



## shevchenko

Ademas ten en cuenta que si hay 2 iguales, ambos tienen que medir casi perfectamente iguales!


----------



## HI5MLE

Ok, Puedes decirme cual es la forma de medir los Darlington y los Mosfer, hay alguna Informacion ? por ahi?

Viste el Diagrama lo puse en mi pregunta de inicio


----------



## tiago

Prueba de Darlington
Probar mosfet

Saludos.


----------



## xidomen

Hola soy yo de nuevo ☺ 
Sucede que se estropeo mi fuente de 450w la cual ya estaba modificada a un voltaje regulado.
el problema sucedio cuando al medir voltajes *h*i*c*e un corto con la punta del multimetro*,* enseguida exploto un transistor (c5027) que es el de la fuente auxiliar, el fusible y volo un c945 junto con una resistencia de 1.8ohm, todos asociados al transistor de la fuente auxiliar. Usa el integrado sg6105 que es lo que puedo revisar, ya he cambiado los componentes quemados, poniendo un foco en serie solo prende un segundo y se apaga indicando que no hay corto, pero cuando conecto la fuente directa al cabo de 2 minutos explota lo que les menciono


----------



## yosimiro

Tengo una Thermaltake TR2600, que encontré tirada, y detripada, pero no por que le falten muchas piezas, solo el cooler.
Y mirándola un poco, pude ver que unos capacitores cerámicos estaban volados.
Ademas uno de los electrolíticos mayores, se veía deteriorado.
Así que extraje tanto los "cerámicos" como los electrolíticos mencionados.
Los electrolíticos, medidos en la escala de ohm, me dan abiertos(uno de ellos intenta medir algo pero luego se pone en abierto.
Medidos con el capacímetro, no difieren en mucho de lo que debieran(aprox. 1150µf sobre 1200 que indican).
Ahora, los "cerámicos" en realidad eran 2 varistores, cuyo código es *TVR07241*.
Mis preguntas son:

1) Debido a que esta fuente tiene selector de entrada, la mala elección de la tensión, ¿puede haber ocasionado esta rotura?
2) Una vez repuesto los varistores,¿Debo revisar algo más?.
3) Uno de los dos capacitores grandes se veía superficialmente deteriorado, pero medía igual que el otro, tanto en ohms  como con el capacímetro, ¿Puedo confiar en estos capacitores?

Desde ya muchas gracias por cualquier respuesta al respecto.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

p p p dijo:


> Ahora, los "cerámicos" en realidad eran 2 varistores, cuyo código es *TVR07241*.
> Mis preguntas son:
> 
> 1) Debido a que esta fuente tiene selector de entrada, la mala elección de la tensión, ¿puede haber ocasionado esta rotura?
> 2) Una vez repuesto los varistores,¿Debo revisar algo más?.
> 3) Uno de los dos capacitores grandes se veía superficialmente deteriorado, pero medía igual que el otro, tanto en ohms como con el capacímetro, ¿Puedo confiar en estos capacitores?
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias por cualquier respuesta al respecto.
> Saludos.


 
1) - Pudo ser eso. 
2) - Podes probar sin Varistores , Al menos revisá el puente rectificador , transistores de potencia y sus resistencias asociadas.
3) - Si son los capacitores de entrada que trabajan en serie , al menos medí que carguen el mismo voltaje.


----------



## yosimiro

Sí, están en serie.
Ahora entiendo por qué son de solo 200V.

Revisaré lo dicho.

Me parece que alguien metió la pata y luego quiso simular, porque el selector está en 230.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pensamiento habitual : La pongo en 110 así la salida de 12 V me da 24 V


----------



## yosimiro

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pensamiento habitual : La pongo en 110 así la salida de 12 V me da 24 V



*¿Como es eso?*

Ahora que lo pienso, me regalaron un autotransformador de 110 bastante grande, si el problema está en el selector, lo esquivaré.


----------



## shevchenko

Si desoldás el selector queda en 220! el selector hace un puente para que el puente rectificador y los 2 caps principales queden como un DOBLADOR de voltaje...
Desoldá los 2 transistores principales y medilos, antes de soldarlos, con las puntas del multimetro medí donde va a ir soldado, por ejempli de base a colector en ambos lados debe medir lo mismo! si algo difiere tenes que comprobar las resistencias y dioditos que están ahí cerca! si están iguales todas las combinaciones de un lado y otro, soldás los transistores, colocas el disipador y haces la prueba, el cooler que este conectado asi si intenta arrancar y para ya es un problema del lado "secundario"


----------



## yosimiro

shevchenko dijo:


> *Si desoldás el selector queda en 220!* el selector hace un puente para que el puente rectificador y los 2 caps principales queden como un DOBLADOR de voltaje...



Lo que me dices, es que elimino esos dos cables de la placa  ¿y listo?

Justamente eso era lo próximo que iva a preguntar.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Exacto , y queda para 220 Vac


----------



## yosimiro

Selector *eliminado.*

Mañana reparo soldadores, y retomo reparación.

Es una flor de fuente.

Tiene 2 puentes *GBU6J *que hacen sandwich con el disipador, y en el primer disipador grande, de un lado hay un *Magnachip MDP18N50*( al parecer mosfet, o sea que del otro lado será uno igual), 
De todos modos, no he encontrado el datasheet de esta empresa en particular.

Con el soldador en condiciones, los levanto para medir.


----------



## yosimiro

Bueno, los 2 puentes en sandwich, están bién, al menos por separado rectifican los 2, conectados a 12 ac, mide uno 15,95(+o-) el otro acusa 16,10.

Ahora, el mosfet que pude sacar, mide 423(escala de diodos) al poner - en D, y + en S.
Al invertir, no mide nada, 
al poner + en G, y - en D, no mide nada, así como tampoco entre G y S.
Al volver a medir entre D y S, si mide menos, *pero al invertir*, amaga a medir más, pero luego da abierto.
No parece que eso esto esté bién.
Voy a desoldar el otro, a ver si mide lo mismo.

Desoldé el otro, pero no lo pude sacar de la placa, ya que la soldadura del disipador no se va a dejar
Sin embargo, ese mosfet tiene el mismo comportamiento, que el que sí pude quitar de la placa.
Todo va bién, pero en el último paso, amaga a medir más que en la anterior, pero enseguida, da abierto.
Voy a ver si encuentro entre mis bártulos, un par de mosfet que si funcionen, y que séan compatibles.
Aunque 500V 18A lo veo medio dificil.

Y buehhh.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Los MOSFET's generalmente se ponen en corto, el comportamiento que describes es normal pues recordemos que los MOSFET's se activan hasta con casi tocarlos (flotados), la medición que te da en el primer caso es la del diodo en inversa que tienen como protección.

No acabo de entender, no has probado conectando la fuente aún ¿verdad?, si lo haces pon un foco en serie para cualquier cosa que vaya mal.


----------



## yosimiro

No, todavía no la he conectado, porque como sospeché de los mosfet. quise evitar mayores daños.

Así que entonces ¿debo suponer que están bién?

Si es así, alisto la lámpara en serie.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Antes prueba también que no estén en corto los diodos rápidos que están en el secundario. Ya ahora si, la lámpara en serie.


----------



## yosimiro

Medí diodos en ambos lados, del "frio" solo había 2, uno pequeño de vidrio, y otro digamos normal, no puedo especificar, porque estan inaccesibles, pero medían bién.
Conecté con lámpara en serie, la lámpara encendió, pero inmediatamente bajó la intensidad a la mitad, y el HD que puse de carga, en unos segundos arrancó.

Prontamente desconecté todo, porque no sé si en estas condiciones, puedo medir todas las tensiones del molex, sin correr riesgos.

Teniendo en cuenta que no están los varistores, ¿Puedo hacer esto?

Desde ya gracias por la colaboración.


----------



## Daniel Meza

¿En vacio, la lámpara prende a la mitad?, así sin carga los voltajes deben de ser muy cercanos a los especificados por la fuente.


----------



## yosimiro

No, no...
Tenía un *HD* conectado como carga.
Y me rectifico, llega a un punto en el que se ve perfectamente el filamento, pero se puede mirar sin que moleste.
O sea que la luminosidad es bastante menor a la mitad.

Bueno, me animé, y medí.(esta vez puse no uno, sino dos HDs como carga).

Los 5V, son 5,04 (el gris), y 5,05 (el violeta).
Los 12, son 12,20
Los 3,3, son 3,34.
y el 12 - , son 12,05(azul)


Me parece que es más que satisfactorio.


*¿Opiniones?*


----------



## komisario

Hola amigos, tengo un inconveniente con una fuente atx. Como el titulo indica, ésta enciende sola al conectarla directo a los 220v. Sin necesidad de puentear entre cable verde y negro. Estando encendida verifique que entre negro y verde tengo 3,6v.. Verifique dos capacitores hinchados y los cambie. A simple vista no se ve ninguno mas dañado. Comprobé todas las tensiones y son correctas..necesitaba de su orientación para saber por donde encarar el problema..
Desde ya muchas gracias!



Revise la tensión entre cable verde y negro en otra fuente funcionando bien y es de 5v. Por lo que pienso que al tener 3.6v en esta que falla, la fuente lo tome como "encendida"..no se si me explico


----------



## Daniel Meza

p p p dijo:


> No, no...
> Tenía un *HD* conectado como carga.
> Y me rectifico, llega a un punto en el que se ve perfectamente el filamento, pero se puede mirar sin que moleste.
> O sea que la luminosidad es bastante menor a la mitad.
> 
> Bueno, me animé, y medí.(esta vez puse no uno, sino dos HDs como carga).
> 
> Los 5V, son 5,04 (el gris), y 5,05 (el violeta).
> Los 12, son 12,20
> Los 3,3, son 3,34.
> y el 12 - , son 12,05(azul)
> 
> 
> Me parece que es más que satisfactorio.
> 
> *¿Opiniones?*



Muy bien, al parecer ya está lista para funcionar



> Hola amigos, tengo un inconveniente con una fuente atx. Como el titulo indica, ésta enciende sola al conectarla directo a los 220v. Sin necesidad de puentear entre cable verde y negro. Estando encendida verifique que entre negro y verde tengo 3,6v.. Verifique dos capacitores hinchados y los cambie. A simple vista no se ve ninguno mas dañado. Comprobé todas las tensiones y son correctas..necesitaba de su orientación para saber por donde encarar el problema..
> Desde ya muchas gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> Revise la tensión entre cable verde y negro en otra fuente funcionando bien y es de 5v. Por lo que pienso que al tener 3.6v en esta que falla, la fuente lo tome como "encendida"..no se si me explico



¿Qué integrado controlador de PWM tiene la fuente?, revisa su pin de PS_ON, quizá le hayan metido mano para encenderse tan pronto se energice.


----------



## yosimiro

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Muy bien, al parecer ya está lista para funcionar



¿A pesar que está en serie con la lámpara?

Y los varistores que estallaron, ¿los repongo, o dejo la fuente como está?

Nuevamente muchas gracias amigo.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Lo recomendable es colocarle varistores nuevos y acorde a la tensión con la funcionará la fuente (110V ó 220V), pero no creo que pase algo desastroso si haces las primeras pruebas sin ellos (primeras pruebas). 
Vamos, quita la lámpara, es momento de la verdad.


----------



## yosimiro

Pruebas hechas, me dio prácticamente las mismas tensiones.

Mañana creo poder comprar los varistores.

Tenía un "julepe" de quitar la lámpara"


----------



## komisario

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Muy bien, al parecer ya está lista para funcionar
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Qué integrado controlador de PWM tiene la fuente?, revisa su pin de PS_ON, quizá le hayan metido mano para encenderse tan pronto se energice.


Gracias por la respuesta. Por los sellos de seguridad, la fuente parecía nunca haberse abierto. Por lo que nadie modifico valores para arrancar apenas se energiza. El integrado que controla el pwm es un lm329n..


Edito: perdón, el lm329 no es el que general el ancho de pulso..no me fije que modelo de ic es el encargado de esto..mañana lo reviso y les digo


----------



## travgis

Buenas compañeros tengo una fuente ASUS de etiqueta negra que cada vez que le ponia carga se apagaba, revisé el secundario y no encontré problema alguno, le cambie los 4 optoacopladores y me levanta carga, pero las tensiones se dispararon desde 13v (12v) a 13,76v y de 5,86v (5v) a 6.04V. Si tuvieran alguna idea o a alguien ya haya pasado por esto por favor se agradece cualquier ayuda.

Gracias. ...


----------



## shevchenko

Pero regula correcta mente a esos voltajes incorrectos??
SI: varia las resistencias de los optos para así ajustar el voltaje a uno mas correcto.
No: revisa capacitores del secundario, incluso los de -12v....


----------



## Don Plaquetin

travgis dijo:


> Buenas compañeros tengo una fuente ASUS de etiqueta negra que cada vez que le ponia carga se apagaba, revisé el secundario y no encontré problema alguno, le cambie los 4 optoacopladores y me levanta carga, pero las tensiones se dispararon desde 13v (12v) a 13,76v y de 5,86v (5v) a 6.04V. Si tuvieran alguna idea o a alguien ya haya pasado por esto por favor se agradece cualquier ayuda.
> 
> Gracias. ...



si la tensiones estan mal el problema no es el optoacoplador sino el comparador el que esta mal 

saludos


----------



## toronjiushhh

Buenas! traigo para aportar info valiosisima para todos los que estamos en esto de reparar una fuentecita de pc...

http://danyk.cz/s_atx_en.html

Disfruten! Saludossssss


----------



## Nuyel

Bastante bueno el sitio, a ver si me ayuda ahora que tengo una Corsair CX500 dañada, solo da el standby. ¿alguna sugerencia de done buscar? ya que da los 5V puedo descartar una parte del circuito, pero de ahí no tengo mucha idea de donde buscar.


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Diagramas* de fuentes *ATX*


----------



## ger2581

Hola colegas, tengo una fuente que me entrega 7V en la Vref de la pata 14 estando en standby o funcionando, que puede ser? ya no se donde mirar, no se de donde regular esa tension... cambiè filtros y todo lo sospechoso. Las tensiones de salida estan muy arriba (15v, 7v, 5v). La fuente tiene un 494 y un 339


----------



## jreyes

ger2581 dijo:


> Hola colegas, tengo una fuente que me entrega 7V en la Vref de la pata 14 estando en standby o funcionando, que puede ser? ya no se donde mirar, no se de donde regular esa tension... cambiè filtros y todo lo sospechoso. Las tensiones de salida estan muy arriba (15v, 7v, 5v). La fuente tiene un 494 y un 339


Prueba cambiando el integrado 494.


----------



## ger2581

Tengo varias fuentes con el mismo problema, no creo que sea eso, a menos que todas lo tengan quemado (que podría ser) de todas formas cuando lo compre probaré a ver si es eso. Gracias por tu respuesta.
Es normal tener 23V de Vcc en la pata 12 estando en stand by?


----------



## Daniel Meza

ger2581 dijo:


> Tengo varias fuentes con el mismo problema, no creo que sea eso, a menos que todas lo tengan quemado (que podría ser) de todas formas cuando lo compre probaré a ver si es eso. Gracias por tu respuesta.
> Es normal tener 23V de Vcc en la pata 12 estando en stand by?



Es normal, ese pin es el de Vcc del integrado y el fabricante un máximo de 40V. Antes de cambiar el 494 prueba cambiando los comparadores LM339. Se dañan muy a menudo.

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Nuyel dijo:


> Bastante bueno el sitio, a ver si me ayuda ahora que tengo una Corsair CX500 dañada, solo da el standby. ¿alguna sugerencia de done buscar? ya que da los 5V puedo descartar una parte del circuito, pero de ahí no tengo mucha idea de donde buscar.



la tension que tienes es del auxilia es la fuente con el mosfet al costado de los trasistores pushpull en fin si esa esta bien significa que el problema esta en la etapa secuandaria de la fuente principal chequea todo diodos, capacitores y comparadores. _OJO_ con los diodos a no subestimar aquellos que son llevados al limite 



Daniel Meza dijo:


> Es normal, ese pin es el de Vcc del integrado y el fabricante un máximo de 40V. Antes de cambiar el 494 prueba cambiando los comparadores LM339. Se dañan muy a menudo.
> 
> Saludos



Alguien acompaña mi idea  es lo mas común del mundo que se queme el *comparador LM339* desde las AT a las ATX 

Saudos


----------



## shevchenko

Si tenes varias fuentes iguales... con los mismos voltajes... no sera el tester dañado?
Nunca se me ocurrio lo del 393 .... buen plan ya que el que es de fierro es el 494...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Inclusive , en alguna fuente le he quitado el 393 y andaba (sin protecciones )


----------



## Don Plaquetin

shevchenko dijo:


> Si tenes varias fuentes iguales... con los mismos voltajes... no sera el tester dañado?
> Nunca se me ocurrio lo del 393 .... buen plan ya que el que es de fierro es el 494...



incorrecto el *TL494* también se quema colector de 8 y 11 y el emisor de 9 y 10 son muy propenso a quemarse por sobre tensión, ademas el amplificador de error es muy fino al mas mínimo detalle no dispara el inicio de las oscilaciones 





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Inclusive , en alguna fuente le he quitado el 393 y andaba (sin protecciones )


a vos te creo cualquier cosa 

*Saludos*

_posdata:_ me equivoque de integrado es el cuadruple o sea el *LM339* y no el *LM393* estaba pensado en simple


----------



## DOSMETROS

Estaba analizando cómo quitarle las protecciones  , miré el datasheet para ver cuales eran las 4 salidas , y ninguna estaba a masa  . . . lo quité y andó  , la pobre fuente entregó su alma por abusos reiterados


----------



## yosimiro

Otra vez por aquí...

Resulta, que no consigo los varistores TVR 07241(7mm 240V).

Me ofrecen de 20mm por 250v.
Se supone que no se deben sobredimensionar, y este es más en tensión como en diámetro.

¿Compro ese modelo, o hay alguna otro recurso?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si fumá


----------



## juanyloli

dudas sobre componentes y voltajes
hola tengo esta fuente de alimentacion de pc que me esta dando quebraderos de cabeza ,
he comprobado filtros,puente de diodos ,toroidales,mosfet y algun componente mas pero aun no consigo repararla
tengo tension en la primera parte del primario es decir los 300v pero no se porque no tengo salida para las diferentes tensiones en el secundario de la fuente
Creo que ahi algo que se me pasa por comprobar pero no se que podria ser , por eso me gustaria que me dijeran posibles comprobaciones a realizar aparte de todo lo que he comprobado asta ahora
he quitado los disipadores para que se pueda ver un poco mejor todo aver si con estas par de imagenes me podeis ayudar ...


----------



## Lucho LP

juanyloli dijo:


> dudas sobre componentes y voltajes
> hola tengo esta fuente de alimentacion de pc que me esta dando quebraderos de cabeza ,
> he comprobado filtros,puente de diodos ,toroidales,mosfet y algun componente mas pero aun no consigo repararla
> tengo tension en la primera parte del primario es decir los 300v pero no se porque no tengo salida para las diferentes tensiones en el secundario de la fuente
> Creo que ahi algo que se me pasa por comprobar pero no se que podria ser , por eso me gustaria que me dijeran posibles comprobaciones a realizar aparte de todo lo que he comprobado asta ahora
> he quitado los disipadores para que se pueda ver un poco mejor todo aver si con estas par de imagenes me podeis ayudar ...



No has mencionado el transformador Chopper ni los diodos Schottky, los comprobaste?
Saludos!


----------



## fen2006

juanyloli dijo:


> dudas sobre componentes y voltajes
> hola tengo esta fuente de alimentacion de pc que me esta dando quebraderos de cabeza ,
> he comprobado filtros,puente de diodos ,toroidales,mosfet y algun componente mas pero aun no consigo repararla
> tengo tension en la primera parte del primario es decir los 300v pero no se porque no tengo salida para las diferentes tensiones en el secundario de la fuente
> Creo que ahi algo que se me pasa por comprobar pero no se que podria ser , por eso me gustaria que me dijeran posibles comprobaciones a realizar aparte de todo lo que he comprobado asta ahora
> he quitado los disipadores para que se pueda ver un poco mejor todo aver si con estas par de imagenes me podeis ayudar ...



revisa si esta alimentado el integrado TL494 y después los 2 transistores que son alimentados por el integrado


----------



## juanyloli

gracias por contestar , si te refieres al integrado del primario es un   " viper 22A  K7Q 849 " me parece que es y los dos transistores son mosfet  p9nk50zfp que ya los tengo comprobado y si estan bien 
Ahora no recuerdo si lo que tengo que medir son los terminales 3 y 4 de dicho integrado y tambien el 4 con respecto a masa , pero desconozco los voltajes que tienen que tener 
Si te refieres al integrado del secundario es un  ps113 y tiene cerca dos transistores pequeños aunque no se si asociados a el , si te refieres a este dime que patitas tengo que medir  y que voltages me tienen que dar en dicho caso 
Por cierto tengo voltage de 312 cc  en el primariio es decir en todos  que hago el testeo pero no hay manera de que tenga corriente en el secundario 
espero tu ayuda gracias


----------



## shevchenko

Busca el datasheet de los integrados para orientarte!
Fijate que la fuente auxiliar ande.
y tengas el voltaje de +5 del pg con la fuente "apagada" (claro no anda, pero solo enchufada!)
si de la parte primario esta todo ok, desconfiar de los capacitores, diodos y mirar que no haya resistencias recalentadas ni soldaduras dudosas...


Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

juanyloli dijo:


> he quitado los disipadores para que se pueda ver un poco mejor todo aver si con estas par de imagenes me podeis ayudar ...



y la imagenes


----------



## juanyloli

hola , hecha las comprobaciones con el cable de color gris pg  tengo 0 volios ya a partir de ahi no se que hacer ¿, es la parte primaria en este caso?
he comprobado a meterle un poco de  carga  en los terminales por si la fuente anda solo con carga y tampoco 
por lo de las fotografias  de la fuente las  he intentado poner pero como por error ya las habia puesto antes no me deja colocarlas ahora


----------



## juanyloli

me gustaria conocer para que sirve un pequeño integradro colocado en la parte posterior de una fuente de alimentacion , he mirado el datasheet y la verdad no entiendo mucho a lo que se refiere 
me gustaria que me pudieran ayudar 
es este   CM6805


----------



## fen2006

es el que hace las oscilaciones en la entrada al tranformador para generan una salida


----------



## juanyloli

se puede medir este tipo de integrado con un simple multimetro?
gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin

juanyloli dijo:


> se puede medir este tipo de integrado con un simple multimetro?
> gracias



Si claro todo componente se puede medir. Solo con mirar el datasheet uno sabe si esta en corto o no después es cuestión de saber medir en trabajo. Sino tenes experiencia mejor ni lo intentes


----------



## ElectroWero

juanyloli dijo:


> me gustaria conocer para que sirve un pequeño integradro colocado en la parte posterior de una fuente de alimentacion , he mirado el datasheet y la verdad no entiendo mucho a lo que se refiere
> me gustaria que me pudieran ayudar
> es este   CM6805




Los IC y en especial el que menciona, se miden con un osciloscopio.

Tenga muy presente que una fuente ATX posee alto Amperaje, que puede causar graves daños a nuestro cuerpo incluso la muerte,  es muy peligroso  manipular este tipo de fuentes si no se tiene conocimiento.


La mayoria de estas fuentes de segunda o usadas son económicas, algunas no vale ni la pena repararlas.


----------



## Arthoriu

Hola, este es mi primer post en esta comunidad y no logre encontrar informacion sobre mi inconventiente.

Hace unos dias explot mi fuente, en un principio sentia olor a plastico quemado y cuando me quise fijar exploto (con llama).
La saque, la lleve donde la compre por la garantia y se lavaron las manos, es mas, me dijieron "y que mas queres? mira la fuente que tenes" como diciendo que su producto era de mala calidad; ellos me comentaron tambien que Thermaltake se fue de argentina y que ya no cubren ningun tipo de garantias ni reparaciones asi que me dijieron "sacale el cooler y tira el resto" (no compro nuca mas). Me informe un poco mas e inverti en una buena fuente Santey 700 80plus, sin embargo, me decidi por intentar reparar la antigua.

Algo de electronica se, si bien no hice colegio tecnico, si se soldar, medir tenciones, algo de circuitos, etc, asi que la desarme, esperando que sea algo que pueda cambiar y listo, luego de limpiarla (tenia ollin) descubri que faltaba algo pero no encontraba ningun tipo de rastro, solo dos puntitas de cable fundidas, al limpiar la placa pude leer que decia R5 impreso en la misma, pero no tengo ni la mas remota idea de que resistencia poner, ya que, segun entiendo, la referencia son los colores pero la resistencia desaparecio (exploto). Quizas alguno tenga alguna fotografia de la placa en si o el mapa del circuito, el modelo es:
Thermaltake TR2 600w
06NE0560C-H G08-PGPC26N-PE00 REV:1.2 (impreso en la placa)

Espero me puedan ayudar, cualquier otra informacion que necesiten pidanmela


----------



## Don Plaquetin

ElectroWero dijo:


> Tenga muy presente que una fuente ATX posee alto Amperaje, que puede causar graves daños a nuestro cuerpo incluso la muerte,  es muy peligroso  manipular este tipo de fuentes si no se tiene conocimiento.









Segun tu concepto una batería de 140A es técnicamente un arma de destrucción+iva


----------



## ElectroWero

SSTC dijo:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-t9TZzcBOl...x78g/s1600/tumblr_mwouk1LnBu1sabrc4o1_500.gif
> 
> Segun tu concepto una batería de 140A es técnicamente un arma de destrucción+iva



Bueno bueno....Exagere un poquito, el alto voltaje y corriente es de tener mucho respeto y precaución. 

Puentiar una bateria con esa corriente seria un bonito espectáculo, pero en este caso me refiero a una fuente SMPS.

Solo menciono que hay que tener precaución al manipular fuentes que manejan alto voltaje, cuando se tiene experiencia se le mete mano a todo, cuando no... hay que ir con cautela.


----------



## Lucho LP

Estuve buscando algún diagrama de esa fuente pero tampoco encontré nada.
Si pudieras poner alguna buena foto del circuito, tal vez se pueda investigar que hace esa resistencia y averiguar porqué se quemó.
Pienso que es una linda fuente, una lástima perderla solo por eso...
Saludos!


----------



## ElectroWero

Seria ver donde se quemo, pero si esa resistencia se hizo carbon, el problema va mas haya de esa resistencia, puede haber otros o otro componente frito "Dañado".

Si no tiene mucho conocimiento en este momento en FT SMPS, mi consejo es guardela de aqui a mañana va a necesitar un repuesto, para algun proyecto o poder reparar otra Fuente con caractetisticas similares.

Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Arthoriu dijo:
			
		

> Hola, este es mi primer post en esta comunidad y no logre encontrar informacion sobre mi inconventiente.
> 
> Hace unos dias explot mi fuente, en un principio sentia olor a plastico quemado y cuando me quise fijar exploto (con llama).
> La saque, la lleve donde la compre por la garantia y se lavaron las manos, es mas, me dijieron "y que mas queres? mira la fuente que tenes" como diciendo que su producto era de mala calidad; ellos me comentaron tambien que Thermaltake se fue de argentina y que ya no cubren ningun tipo de garantias ni reparaciones asi que me dijieron "sacale el cooler y tira el resto" (no compro nuca mas). Me informe un poco mas e inverti en una buena fuente Santey 700 80plus, sin embargo, me decidi por intentar reparar la antigua.
> 
> Algo de electronica se, si bien no hice colegio tecnico, si se soldar, medir tenciones, algo de circuitos, etc, asi que la desarme, esperando que sea algo que pueda cambiar y listo, luego de limpiarla (tenia ollin) descubri que faltaba algo pero no encontraba ningun tipo de rastro, solo dos puntitas de cable fundidas, al limpiar la placa pude leer que decia R5 impreso en la misma, pero no tengo ni la mas remota idea de que resistencia poner, ya que, segun entiendo, la referencia son los colores pero la resistencia desaparecio (exploto). Quizas alguno tenga alguna fotografia de la placa en si o el mapa del circuito, el modelo es:
> Thermaltake TR2 600w
> 06NE0560C-H G08-PGPC26N-PE00 REV:1.2 (impreso en la placa)
> 
> Espero me puedan ayudar, cualquier otra informacion que necesiten pidanmela



Primero, andá y denuncialos en Defensa Al Consumidor. Si la fuente está en garantía, ellos tienen que cubrirla, y si Thermaltake se fué del país, el problema es de ellos y no tuyo.

Segundo, subí buenas fotos de ambos lados para ver donde está el problema.


----------



## yosimiro

Arthoriu dijo:
			
		

> Hola, este es mi primer post en esta comunidad y no logre encontrar informacion sobre mi inconventiente.
> 
> Hace unos dias explot mi fuente, en un principio sentia olor a plastico quemado y cuando me quise fijar exploto (con llama).
> La saque, la lleve donde la compre por la garantia y se lavaron las manos, es mas, me dijieron "y que mas queres? mira la fuente que tenes" como diciendo que su producto era de mala calidad; ellos me comentaron tambien que Thermaltake se fue de argentina y que ya no cubren ningun tipo de garantias ni reparaciones asi que me dijieron "sacale el cooler y tira el resto"(no compro nuca mas). Me informe un poco mas e inverti en una buena fuente Santey 700 80plus, sin embargo, me decidi por intentar reparar la antigua.
> 
> 
> 
> Espero me puedan ayudar, cualquier otra informacion que necesiten pidanmela



Para comenzar, esa no es una marca mala, de ningún modo.
Como te dijo el doctor, la foto debes subirla tu, ya que es *lo que se debe reparar.*

Como aliciente...
Yo me encontré una de esas tirada, y toda desarmada....

Y según las pruebas que aquí me recomendaron...

Funciona.


Y también, como te dijo el doctor,* primero el reclamo de la garantía.*


----------



## Arthoriu

Gracias por interesarse, aca les subio las fotos, hay 3 fotos de mi placa (le saque un capacitor para que se pueda ver mejor), el lugar donde falta la resistencia esta entre las bobinas (supongo yo) y la placa de aluminio dentada, justo encima de uno de los cables blancos
La ultima foto es de una placa que encontre en internet, no se de donde, pero parece ser la misma  (se ve que en el foro preguntaban sobre la cosa blanca que tiene) donde se puede llegar a apreciar que lo que iba era una resistencia de color marron claro.

La verdad que no se me ocurrio llamar a defensa del consumidor, pero creo que ya no sirve de nada porque la abri y le quite las fajas de seguridad.

Y con respecto a "no comprar mas", mi comentario fue mas ligado a "no compro mas en ese lugar", creo que la marca es buena, sin embargo, a mi entender, la fuente es una opcion "de marca" con un precio economico.

Espero que puedan hacer algo, si necesitan mas fotos diganme no mas (no pongo mas para no sobrecargar el foro)


----------



## DownBabylon

creo que le exigiste mas corriente de la que podia suministrar, sube una foto del lugar donde dices que estan los cables quemados, donde supuestamente va la resistencia


----------



## yosimiro

Arthoriu dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por interesarse, aca les subio las fotos, hay 3 fotos de mi placa (le saque un capacitor para que se pueda ver mejor), el lugar donde falta la resistencia esta entre las bobinas (supongo yo) y la placa de aluminio dentada, justo encima de uno de los cables blancos
> La ultima foto es de una placa que encontre en internet, no se de donde, pero parece ser la misma  (se ve que en el foro preguntaban sobre la cosa blanca que tiene) donde se puede llegar a apreciar que lo que iba era una resistencia de color marron claro.
> 
> La verdad que no se me ocurrio llamar a defensa del consumidor, pero creo que ya no sirve de nada porque la abri y le quite las fajas de seguridad.
> 
> Y con respecto a "no comprar mas", mi comentario fue mas ligado a "no compro mas en ese lugar", creo que la marca es buena, sin embargo, a mi entender, la fuente es una opcion "de marca" con un precio economico.
> 
> Espero que puedan hacer algo, si necesitan mas fotos diganme no mas (no pongo mas para no sobrecargar el foro)


La que yo me encontré, es muy similar, y *en esa zona, hay 2 resistencias de 470KΩ amarillo- violeta-amarillo.*

Ahora, en lo que difiere, es que los 2 capacitores grandes, son de 1200µf, y no 680, como la que tu tienes.

Esos varistores amarillos encapsulados(termocontraible negro), son lo que se le habíia quemado a la que encontré.


----------



## juanyloli

se suelen romper a menudo los optoacopladores ? o es mas bien algo dificil
por cierto como medirias un transformador de esos que estan en medio de la placa de una fuenta de alimentacion, esos que tienen 6 o salidas y 3 entradas  
gracias por  todo


----------



## shevchenko

Hay que comenzar por leer los 30 paginas anteriores.
Luego si queda una duda se pregunta.
Ya están habladas las fallas comunes y como detectar componentes dañados y las precauciones que hay que tener.
El ic se alimenta con una fuente individual aislada de red, que NO debería dar problemas, del lado HOT de la fuente hay unos 300vcd que si tocas con el dedo casi seguro perdés un pedacito o medio dedo.... incluso con la fuente recién desenchufada se descargan lentamente esos capacitores....

Saludos!


----------



## juanyloli

hola de nuevo ; estoy arreglando una F.A  " ATX 250GT de 250w" la cual por lo que he podido observar tenia 3 condensadores hinchados dos de ellos de 2200micro y otro de 3300 micro los tres a 10v  , los he sustituido por otros de igual capacidad pero en vez de 10v por 16v 
Pero a la hora de medir las tensiones en las salidas en la que me tiene que dar 12v solo me da10.80v aprox..  todas las demas estan dentro del margen correcto 
puede ser el motivo los voltages de los capacitadores que he sustituido o algun otro componente que no sea los condensadores?
como siempre muchas gracias a todos y en especial a shevchenko


----------



## ricbevi

juanyloli dijo:


> hola de nuevo ; estoy arreglando una F.A  " ATX 250GT de 250w" la cual por lo que he podido observar tenia 3 condensadores hinchados dos de ellos de 2200micro y otro de 3300 micro los tres a 10v  , los he sustituido por otros de igual capacidad pero en vez de 10v por 16v
> Pero a la hora de medir las tensiones en las salidas en la que me tiene que dar 12v solo me da10.80v aprox..  todas las demas estan dentro del margen correcto
> puede ser el motivo los voltages de los capacitadores que he sustituido o algun otro componente que no sea los condensadores?
> como siempre muchas gracias a todos y en especial a shevchenko



Hola...Seguramente la probaste sin carga alguna...la fuente esta bien y el reemplazo que hiciste también. 
Saludos.

Ric,


----------



## juanyloli

en otros modelos de fuentes aun estando sin carga me dan los 12v por eso mi duda , 
por lo que dices de probarla con carga valdria cualquier carga y si fuera asi me darian los 12 v que me dicen las indicaciones?


----------



## Daniel Meza

Como ya se ha tratado en el post, puede ser problema del integrado comparador LM339 (en caso de tener uno). Revisa si tu fuente tiene esté integrado.
Saludos


----------



## juanyloli

KA7500B  este es el controlador de voltage del cual dispone mi fuente , dime exactamente que pin debo de comprobar para ver si el problema viene de alli, aunque otro post dice que la fuente con carga seguramente estaria bien 
gracias


----------



## tiago

Ante varias opciones de comprobación escoge siempre la mas simple y poco a poco ya te vas complicando la vida.
Quiero decir que lo mas viable es verificar si con carga entrega el voltaje correcto, si no es así, comienzas a medir el integrado y a profundizar en las comprobaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## juanyloli

Aver cuando dices" verificar si con carga entrega el voltaje correcto" te refieres a que por ejemplo le conecte un lector o disco duro y ver si el voltage en los terminales de los 12v o simplemente si funcionan dichas cargas esta bien la fuente 

por si sirve de algo si no conecto nada me da 10,50v y conectando un lector de dvd me sube a 10,80v 
es normal ?


----------



## tiago

Si, eso. O una bombillita de las que llevan los coches en los intermitentes por ejemplo, 10'8V está algo bajo.
Si lo que dices es así, ya puedes empezar a indagar por donde te han aconsejado.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi

juanyloli dijo:


> Aver cuando dices" verificar si con carga entrega el voltaje correcto" te refieres a que por ejemplo le conecte un lector o disco duro y ver si el voltage en los terminales de los 12v o simplemente si funcionan dichas cargas esta bien la fuente
> 
> por si sirve de algo si no conecto nada me da 10,50v y conectando un lector de dvd me sube a 10,80v
> es normal ?



Carga los 3.3v y/o los 5V y veras como va subiendo los 10.5....como las posibilidades de compensación son únicas(varias el ancho del pulso del oscilador y afectas TODOS los voltajes a la ves), generalmente las fuentes prestan mayor atención a las tensiones mas bajas, inclusive por que los 12V generalmente solo se usan para alimentar los motores(funcionan casi lo mismo con un volts de mas o menos).

Ric.


----------



## jreyes

ricbevi dijo:


> Carga los 3.3v y/o los 5V y veras como va subiendo los 10.5....como las posibilidades de compensación son únicas(varias el ancho del pulso del oscilador y afectas TODOS los voltajes a la ves),* generalmente las fuentes prestan mayor atención a las tensiones mas bajas, inclusive por que los 12V generalmente solo se usan para alimentar los motores(funcionan casi lo mismo con un volts de mas o menos*).
> 
> Ric.


Eso era en las fuentes antiguas, en las más actuales el énfasis está puesto en la línea de +12V ya que alimenta tanto a procesadores como a gráficas dedicadas.


Saludos.


----------



## Arthoriu

yosimiro dijo:
			
		

> La que yo me encontré, es muy similar, y *en esa zona, hay 2 resistencias de 470KΩ amarillo- violeta-amarillo.*
> 
> Ahora, en lo que difiere, es que los 2 capacitores grandes, son de 1200µf, y no 680, como la que tu tienes.
> 
> Esos varistores amarillos encapsulados(termocontraible negro), son lo que se le habíia quemado a la que encontré.



Gracias por la informacion, que sugieres (o sugieren) que haga?¿? Yo el lunes compro las cosas y me pondria manos a la obra


----------



## FRANK90

Arthoriu dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por la informacion, que sugieres (o sugieren) que haga?¿? Yo el lunes compro las cosas y me pondria manos a la obra



yo tengo esa fuente de poder en funcionamiento me gustaria que me digas a cuales de la resistencia te paso el valor por ejemplo R1,R2,R3,R4,R5,R6,R7,R8,R9 se quemo la resistencia R9 ...........ETC por ejemplo


he visto que tengo una version mas reciente 2.3 ,mientras que la tuya es 1.2


----------



## Arthoriu

FRANCORINGA dijo:
			
		

> yo tengo esa fuente de poder en funcionamiento me gustaria que me digas a cuales de la resistencia te paso el valor por ejemplo R1,R2,R3,R4,R5,R6,R7,R8,R9 se quemo la resistencia R9 ...........ETC por ejemplo
> 
> 
> he visto que tengo una version mas reciente 2.3 ,mientras que la tuya es 1.2



La fuente es modelo 2.3 tambien y los valores del Output Current coinciden, 1.2 es el modelo de la placa del circuito.
Como veras en las fotos, el rastro de que cosa habia desaparecio, yo supongo que es una resistencia porque dice "R5", a unos 0.5 cm tambien figura Q2 pero creo que eso es de la placa de aluminio de al lado, si podes sacale una foto a la placa podriamos saber que habia en ese lugar.


----------



## juanyloli

He realizado algunas de las pruebas que me habeis aconsejado para el voltaje de los 10.4v aproximadamente sin carga 
Aver cuando cargo las tensiones de 3v y 5v redondeando, el voltaje de 10,4 voltios me baja asta los 10,34 aproximadamente  pero si cargo el voltaje de los 10,4v con una bombilla de coche de 12v y 21w me sube dicha tesion asta los 11,74v y de ahi ya no pasa aunque le añada mas carga en su caso mas bombillas 
es decir dos bombillas en serie de 12 v y 21w  pero aun asi no me sube de la tension antes dicha
aparte he notado que el ventilador gira mas deprisa con dicha carga
esta bien la fuente o tengo que revisarla?


----------



## juanyloli

hola me gustaria saber que funcion tienen estos dos ic en una fuente de alimentacion de un pc 

 viper22  y el ps 113   los he mirado en el datasheet pero como que no me queda claro la cosa


----------



## shevchenko

Normalmente las fuentes tienen 2 ic
Uno pwm que dispara (por medio de transistores y un pequeño transformador que además de adecuar el disparo mantiene la aislacion)
Este ic trabaja en alta frecuencia y sube o baja el ciclo de trabajo dependiendo del consumo, esta información sobre "como estan" los voltajes, la da el comparador...osea el otro ic... A veces hay un solo ic...todo a groso modo.. Si al mirar el datasheet no diferencias un ic pwm de un comparador aun tienes que leer mucho... Busca mas info en el foro!

Saludos.


----------



## Nandre

Hola gente como les va? Espero que bien resulta que me llego dicha fuente a reparar con una falla atipica, al encenderla el voltage de 3,3v sube hasta 4v acomplañado de un zumbido y la fuente se apaga al llegar justo a los 4v (el resto de lis voltages estan bien ) teniemdo que desconectar el jumper entre el pson y masa para que arranque.
Verificando el circuito de 3,3v encontre un tl 431k con un transistor un diodo comun y un zener, alguna sugeremcia por donde empezar? Es una fuente costosa y me gustaria aprender a repararla.
Desde ya muchas gracias saludos ...


----------



## tiago

Hola @Nandre
Ya que no poseeras el esquema de dicho aparato, unas fotos de la placa con buena nitidez podrían ayudar.

Saludos.


----------



## Nandre

hola de nuevo les traigo nuevas: saque los diodos rectificadores de la salida los medi en escala de 20k y estaban bien solo conduciendo por un lado, cambie los capacitores electroliticos de la salida y la fuente arranco andubo por un tiempo escuchandose un zumbido desde el choper principal y luego se apago ahora apenas se puentea el cable verde apenas arranca se apaga
La fuente es una thermaltake tr2 600w lo cual dejo mucho que desear por el precio unos 1100$ arg, ya que comparandola con el mismo modelo de la serie anterior la nl2nh trae la mitad de faradios en los capacitores de filtro 680 vs los 1000 uf, un solo rectificador en el primario sin disipador y la mitad de los diodos de salida , sin contar que usa transistores en la parte swiching en vez de mosfets como en la otra serie en fin un recorte de componentes asqueroso realmente no se las recomiendo.
El circuito se basa en el weltrend wt7520 alguna sugerencia?


----------



## fen2006

parece las fuentes chinas...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

yo que tu comienzo por observa la fuente auxiliar que es la que alimenta al oscilador y la bobina driver siempre es por ahi el problema de encendido y esa fuente si tiene un mosfet 

esta entre un capacitor seco o el chopper que esta flojito.

saludos


----------



## Lucho LP

También podría ser que el oscilador esté fuera de frecuencia y por eso se haga audible la oscilación en el chopper. 
Yo miraría esa zona del circuito y verificaría los electrolíticos asociados, ya sea al integrado que se encarga de eso, o al oscilador discreto, según sea el caso.
Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Lucho LP dijo:


> También podría ser que el oscilador esté fuera de frecuencia y por eso se haga audible la oscilación en el chopper.
> Yo miraría esa zona del circuito y verificaría los electrolíticos asociados, ya sea al integrado que se encarga de eso, o al oscilador discreto, según sea el caso.
> Saludos!



oscilación fuera de frecuencia no creo  portadora seguro


----------



## Lucho LP

SSTC dijo:


> oscilación fuera de frecuencia no creo  portadora seguro



Como es eso de la portadora?
Es la primera vez que escucho hablar de frecuencia portadora en una fuente conmutada; pregunto por curiosidad nomás.
Gracias!
Saludos.-


----------



## Nandre

solucionado estimados!!!!! cambie los capacitores referidos al driver y al integrado y de casualidad encuentro entre los componentes desoldados un transistor 2907a y me pregunte no era un 431k lo que habia cambiado??? reviso la placa y habian dos 431k se ve que en la confusion saque un transistor que no era y le puse el 431k lo cambie y la fuente arranco sin ningun problema ni ruido y lo mejor por unos 30$ nomas.
mil gracias a todos en especial a SSTC y Lucho LP por la ayuda saludos!!!!


----------



## Lucho LP

Buenísimo! Me alegra mucho.
Igual me quedé pensando en lo anterior, jaja!
Saludos.-


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Lucho LP dijo:


> Como es eso de la portadora?
> 
> Saludos.-



No es ni mas ni menos que una falla de oscilación audible. Se esta metiendo en la oscilación de trabajo del transformador driver. Ejemplo,,, condensador con fuga, inductor de filtro con nucleo suelto,,, en fin miles inclusos transistores con fuga Vce. La frecuencia PWM que va a los transistores push-pull suele tomar toda señal que captan los transformadores driver estos generalmente están directo a la fuente auxiliar y a las tensiones del secundario por lo que hay miles de ingresos y no pasan por los operacionales o amplificadores de error. Emiten la señales en forma ondulante teniendo como resultado una *PWM senoidal* o sea 2 señales diferente. QUe si esto la fuente o los integrados lo detectan? No, porque corrigen las tensiones continuas no la erráticas de la señal por eso las fuentes ATX tiene tanta cantidad de errores.

recuerda portadora es una señal metida en otra, en este caso las que estan en la banda audible se ingresan a la PWM


----------



## Lucho LP

Que interesante lo que explicaste, muchas gracias por tomarte el tiempo de hacerlo. No sabía de esa situación.
O sea que esa falla podría darse aún cuando la oscilación esté en la frecuencia correcta?
Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Lucho LP dijo:


> Que interesante lo que explicaste, muchas gracias por tomarte el tiempo de hacerlo. No sabía de esa situación.
> O sea que esa falla podría darse aún cuando la oscilación esté en la frecuencia correcta?
> Saludos!



Si claro incluso el ventilador crea eso sonidos que suenan como silbidos que aturden.

Saludos.


----------



## Arthoriu

Nandre dijo:


> hola de nuevo les traigo nuevas: saque los diodos rectificadores de la salida los medi en escala de 20k y estaban bien solo conduciendo por un lado, cambie los capacitores electroliticos de la salida y la fuente arranco andubo por un tiempo escuchandose un zumbido desde el choper principal y luego se apago ahora apenas se puentea el cable verde apenas arranca se apaga
> La fuente es una thermaltake tr2 600w lo cual dejo mucho que desear por el precio unos 1100$ arg, ya que comparandola con el mismo modelo de la serie anterior la nl2nh trae la mitad de faradios en los capacitores de filtro 680 vs los 1000 uf, un solo rectificador en el primario sin disipador y la mitad de los diodos de salida , sin contar que usa transistores en la parte swiching en vez de mosfets como en la otra serie en fin un recorte de componentes asqueroso realmente no se las recomiendo.
> El circuito se basa en el weltrend wt7520 alguna sugerencia?



Porfavor, sera que me podes pasar el valor de la resistencia R5?? o una foto tambien ayudaria, muchas gracias


----------



## juanyloli

hola , tengo una fuente de alimencion RADIX ECO 400 la cual he realizados algunas medidas en condensadores ,diodos, puente rectificador ,transistores  y mosfet 
no tengo tension de 5v en cable morado de fuente auxiliar por lo me he centrado en el primario pero no veo nada anormal 
me gustaria por vuestra experiencia que componentes mas puedo comprobar ya que como os he dicho de aspecto no tiene nada quemado y las pistas estan todas bien es decir la fuente por dentro parece que  no ha sido utilizada mucho tiempo 
Aparte de todo eso he podido comprobar que tengo todas o casi todas las salidas en corto 
es decir la de 5v con las de 12v y las de 3v
ahora si que estoy perdido 
os dejo una fotografias y espero vuestras indicaciones 
gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza

Hola, comenta que integrados son los que se ven en las fotos. La mayoría de los veces las hojas de datos de ellos sirven como referencia para identificar el funcionamiento de las etapas de las fuentes conmutadas.

Saludos


----------



## juanyloli

UC3843AN este es el que esta mas cerca del mosfet  y el JD3301D ambos en el primario y el LP-7510 justo al lado del cable verde de 5v ya en el secundario de la fuente ; en este ultimo he comprobado algunas tensiones y estan muy por debajo de las normales  del orden de los 2v  aparte de esto 
he podido comporbar que no estan en corto  ninguno de los 3 integrados
pero lo que me tiene mosca es por que tengo casi todas las salidas del secundario en corto , me refiero a las que tomo en los molets en los diferentes clases de colores de cables
gracias por todo DANIEL MEZA


----------



## Daniel Meza

¿Porqué dices que está en corto el secundario?, si mides continuidad en el bobinado parecerá que es corto pero no lo es.

Otra cosa, revisa el UC3843, primero que nada que le llegue alimentación entre sus pines 5 y 7, si así es procede a revisar que en su pin 8 hayan 5V. Seguramente de esta salida (pin8) se tome la tensión de Stand-by de la fuente.


----------



## juanyloli

Mañana probare  lo que me dices del UC3843 y lo del corto no se si me explico pero no creo que sea asi 
es que tengo continuidad entre diferentes cables del la clavija de 24 pines  es decir la que va al la placa madre del ordenador 
entre las tensiones de 12 , 5 ,3 tengo continuidad , en el tester me da un corto limpio , suena el pitido 
no se si me explico


----------



## Daniel Meza

Ya entiendo, eso puede ser de varias sopas:

Algunas veces esa continuidad es marcada mientras los capacitores de cargan con la corriente de prueba del multimetro, pasado un rato "el corto" desaparece. No si sea este el caso.

Otra cosa es que revises los diodos rápidos de las distintas tomas de tensión, esos se suelen ponen en corto cuando se le demanda bastante corriente a la fuente.


----------



## ricbevi

juanyloli dijo:


> Mañana probare  lo que me dices del UC3843 y lo del corto no se si me explico pero no creo que sea asi
> es que tengo continuidad entre diferentes cables del la clavija de 24 pines  es decir la que va al la placa madre del ordenador
> entre las tensiones de 12 , 5 ,3 tengo continuidad , en el tester me da un corto limpio , suena el pitido
> no se si me explico



Hola...Si no tenes capacitores o diodos en corto, las salidas miden baja resistencia por que cada una tiene colocada una resistencia de bajo valor para cargar el circuito y que la fuente arranque en vacio.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## juanyloli

He revisado el UC3843 como me di*j*istes y no tengo ningun tipo de tension entre las patitas 5 y 7 y por descontado tampoco en la patita nº 8 
*H*asta aqui supongo que ahi algo que he dejado pasar por alto , pero que es 
Daniel y Ricbevi que me aconsejais 
*G*racias


----------



## Daniel Meza

Ya veo, eso ayuda a aislar la falla un poco más, revisa la pista que lleva alimentación hacia el UC3843 y ve examinando los componentes que estén en la trayectoria. No olvides tampoco lo que te comenté anteriormente de revisar los diodos.


----------



## juanyloli

voy a empezar comprobando un condensador electrolitico y una resistencia de alto valor que tengo en la patilla 7 e ire descartando conponentes 
tienes algun truquillo para todo esto o es desoldando todo para comprobar


----------



## shevchenko

Resistencias y capa desueldas una sola patitas, levantas y testeas comprobando lo que mide, con lo que debería medir según colores o etiqueta, puedes obligarla a arrancar con una fuente exterior, alimentando el uC y así descartando todo lo demás, testea el MOSFET, muchas veces las fuentes con uc toman su tención de arranque directo de la red, si es ese caso ten cuidado al medir con la fuente conectada, comienza a usar una lampara serie por más seguridad!


----------



## Daniel Meza

El integrado en cuestión tiene un diodo zener en el pin 7 como auxiliar en la regulación de voltaje, eso explicaría lo de la resistencia... Otra prueba que puedes hacer es retirar el integrado y medir así la tensión en el pin 7, así se podrá descartar que el zener interno esté averiado. 
No pases por alto las recomendaciones de schevvchenko. 

Saludos


----------



## ricbevi

juanyloli dijo:


> He revisado el UC3843 como me di*j*istes y no tengo ningun tipo de tension entre las patitas 5 y 7 y por descontado tampoco en la patita nº 8
> *H*asta aqui supongo que ahi algo que he dejado pasar por alto , pero que es
> Daniel y Ricbevi que me aconsejais
> *G*racias



Hay que ver por que no tiene tensión dicho IC, hasta que esto no ocurra, ni hablar de tener algo del otro lado del transformador. Puede ser una resistencia abierta que extrae parte de la tensión rectificada y filtrada de linea y se dedica a alimentar dicho IC, solo estoy adivinando por que no tengo el esquema eléctrico.

Ric.


----------



## juanyloli

gracias por responde a los dos 
pero ya me surjen varias dudas a vuestras explicaciones  
1º shevchenko con lo de obligar a la fuente a arrancar con  una fuente exterior te refieres a meter tension entre las patitas 5 y 7 del integrado que segun el datashehet es de 30v?
2º Daniel Meza  me dices retirar el integrado y medir asi la tension en el pin 7 para descartar al zener pero si lo retiro de la placa no tendria tension o como puedo hacer esto que me sujieres , no digo que te equivoques solo que no te entiendo con esto ultimo 
por lo que he podido comprobar al pin 7 va un condesador electrolitico , pasa por una resistencia y despues al source del mosfet K13A65U dicho mosfet no esta en corto y asta source y gate llega tension 
ya os dire algo cuando pueda comprobar dichos componentes 
os adjunto otra fotografia ya sin el disipador donde se aprecia el integrado del que ablamos 

la resistencia que veis con un punto negro de rotulador en la que viene del pin 7 al source


----------



## Daniel Meza

Bien, vayamos por partes...
El integrado en cuestión necesita de que le llegue tensión para operar, esa tensión debe de provenir de algún lado y es aquí donde anda el problema. La idea de quitar el integrado es para saber si no es el mismo el que "tira" la tensión por un posible daño en su zener interno.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Si no hay tensión de 5 Volts en esa etapa sea diodo, capacitor, bobina. medí en cualquier lado. cambia el integrado marcado de seguro el 3301.


----------



## juanyloli

ya estoy aqui de nuevo y sin resultados satisfactorios ya que he medido la resistencia de 4,7k   esta bien al igual que le condensador de 1 micro y tambien esta bien 
pero sigue sin llegarle tension al ic en pin 7 y 5 
he mirado el recorrido como os dije del pin 7 y esta todo bien asta el mosfet y el 5 a masa y tambien esta bien creo que se me pasa algo por comprobar 
me pierdo en conocer exactamente de donde coje la tension positiva este integrado 
quizas delire pero es que me tiene intrigado 
hare lo que me dice Daniel Meza y retirare el integrado  y comprobare si es culpa del zenr interno 
¿si es asi una vez quitado el ic tendria que tener dichas tensiones en el lugar donde ivan los pines 5 y 7 ?
sirve de algo que el trasformador pequeño se calienta?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

UC3843AN, CD7510, i JD3301D. Ten ostatni wg. producenta to "Built-in Bipolar Switch, No External Oscillation Capacitor. i jest to główny podejrzany, ale to jest tylko moje gdybanie.


----------



## juanyloli

SSTC efectivamente hay una tension muy baja en los componentes que me marcastes con el circulo verde de tan solo 1voltios y menos y tal como me indicastes voy a proceder a cambiar el integrado JD3301D  
Lo que he podido comprobar es que el diodo 240VDG esta en corto dentro del circulo verde que me señalastes imagino que tendra algo que ver


----------



## Daniel Meza

juanyloli dijo:


> ya estoy aqui de nuevo y sin resultados satisfactorios ya que he medido la resistencia de 4,7k   esta bien al igual que le condensador de 1 micro y tambien esta bien
> pero sigue sin llegarle tension al ic en pin 7 y 5
> he mirado el recorrido como os dije del pin 7 y esta todo bien asta el mosfet y el 5 a masa y tambien esta bien creo que se me pasa algo por comprobar
> me pierdo en conocer exactamente de donde coje la tension positiva este integrado
> quizas delire pero es que me tiene intrigado
> hare lo que me dice Daniel Meza y retirare el integrado  y comprobare si es culpa del zenr interno
> ¿si es asi una vez quitado el ic tendria que tener dichas tensiones en el lugar donde ivan los pines 5 y 7 ?
> sirve de algo que el trasformador pequeño se calienta?



Si el transfo se calients es señal de que intenta suministrar demasiada corriente a algún componente que puede ser, como sugiero, el integrado. Extrae el chip de la placa y has la prueba, así eliminaremos otra posibilidad de falla.

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

juanyloli dijo:


> SSTC efectivamente hay una tension muy baja en los componentes que me marcastes con el circulo verde de tan solo 1voltios y menos y tal como me indicastes voy a proceder a cambiar el integrado JD3301D
> Lo que he podido comprobar es que el diodo 240VDG esta en corto dentro del circulo verde que me señalastes imagino que tendra algo que ver



Si, también fíjate que hay una resistencia y un transistor asociado.

Las veces que repare de esas fuentes hay un zener que se quema es de 2,5Volts, pero no me acuerdo bien ya hace un tiempo no agarro uno de esa para reparar. Sé que es la fuente Standby mas trucha que vi en mi vida.


----------



## juanyloli

AZ431 he desmontado este regulador de tension y no se la forma de comprobar si esta en buenas condiciones 
¿habria alguna posibilidad de comprobarlo por medio del multimetro o alguna otra forma?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate el circuito de prueba del datasheet


----------



## juanyloli

He cambiado el diodo 240VDG que estaba en corto por otro de iguales caracteristicas y ahora si tengo tension en la salida pero dicha tension aparte que es baja es decir en la de 12v me da solo 6 y en la de 5v me da solo 2v aparte que la tension fluctua , es decir no queda fija sube y baja sin parar no es estable 
el regulador AZ431 lo he dejado tal cual 
que me sujieres aparte de cambiar el integrado
por cierto he buscado el datasheet por internet del JD3301D y no logro encontrarlo


----------



## Daniel Meza

Aquí la hoja de datos

http://www.axelite.com.tw/Doc/BinaryData.aspx?id=91698b20-c3d2-4d80-a127-b93fcf9290b0


----------



## juanyloli

si es que vales mucho 
gracias Daniel


----------



## shevchenko

Prueba aplicándole una carga como 2 lamparitas de coche o similar, para ver si se estabiliza, si tienes esos integrados a mano y sabes que andan bien, cambialos directamente!  
Si no le erro uno de los censos es sobre la resistencia de bajo valor que se encuentra entre Source del MOSFET y gnd, en otros casos sobre el secundario pero a través de un opto... Casi seguro que por el opto, y sobre la recistensia actúa solo una protección, siempre la regulacion fina hacerlas con carga!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

juanyloli dijo:


> He cambiado el diodo 240VDG que estaba en corto por otro de iguales caracteristicas y ahora si tengo tension en la salida pero dicha tension aparte que es baja es decir en la de 12v me da solo 6 y en la de 5v me da solo 2v aparte que la tension fluctua , es decir no queda fija sube y baja sin parar no es estable
> el regulador AZ431 lo he dejado tal cual
> que me sujieres aparte de cambiar el integrado
> por cierto he buscado el datasheet por internet del JD3301D y no logro encontrarlo



bien tiene tensión el PWM o sea el integrados 3301 y 3842 esta respondiendo correctamente solo que tiene que encontrar quien es el causante que hace que encienda intermitentemente por eso tenes un efecto diente de sierra... de segura esta en la etapa secundaria levantado las cargas fíjate si este deja estabilizada la tensión solo debe tener una resistencia de uno K de ohm que hace que enciende y dinos 

*Pd:* Me juego que si el zener se quemo de seguro un capacitor tiene volada la cabeza por eso no llega a la tension correcta y mas si genera un efecto como de hipo extra looorgeeee ojo si es de esta forma es probable que el zener se quemo a causa del mal funcionamiento de dicho filtro o de lo contrario puede que el golpe de zener alla estropeado el capacitor


----------



## juanyloli

he comprobado el regulador de tension az431 , las resistencias cerca del mosfet , los optoacopladores y he comprobado la fuente con un lector de dvd , despues de una resistencia de 1k y una lamparas de coche  y  las tensiones siguen tartamudeando a niveles muy bajos para lo que segun se necesita 
como no sea los circuitos integrados ya no se que pueden ser 
por cierto el martillo ya lo tengo cerca de la mano y me estan entrando ganas de usarlo jajajaj
un saludo


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Si le das con el martillo date por enterado que la proxima vez que ingreses no te sera ayudado.
Lee mas atras te estoy diciendo que es un capacitor.


----------



## juanyloli

Perdona por lo del martillo  SSTC pero no pensaba hacerlo solo es una forma de ablar 
me comentas que es zener se quemo pero es que no se aque zener te refieres como tampoco al capacitador ya que si es de la fuente auxiliar lo he comprobado todo y he sustituido un diodo que estaba en corto , todo lo demas estaba bien 
anoser que te refieras al secundario de la fuente 
 gracias por vuestro apoyo


----------



## Don Plaquetin

juanyloli dijo:


> Perdona por lo del martillo  SSTC pero no pensaba hacerlo solo es una forma de ablar
> me comentas que es zener se quemo pero es que no se aque zener te refieres como tampoco al capacitador ya que si es de la fuente auxiliar lo he comprobado todo y he sustituido un diodo que estaba en corto , todo lo demas estaba bien
> anoser que te refieras al secundario de la fuente
> gracias por vuestro apoyo



si consigues el diagrama podre guiarte mejor


----------



## juanyloli

Mientra busco el diagrama cosa que dudo encontrar ,dicho zener y condesador ¿ donde se encontraria? en la etapa secundaria supongo


----------



## Daniel Meza

Bueno si no lo hayas intenta dibujar a mano el circuito de la etapa del zener + los capacitores que se observa en la foto y compartirla aquí en el post.

Yo creo que el compañero SSTC se refiere al regulador shunt AZ431.

Aquí su hoja de datos

http://www.diodes.com/_files/datasheets/AZ431A.pdf


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Bueno si no lo hayas intenta dibujar a mano el circuito de la etapa del zener + los capacitores que se observa en la foto y compartirla aquí en el post.
> 
> Yo creo que el compañero SSTC se refiere al regulador shunt AZ431.
> 
> Aquí su hoja de datos
> 
> http://www.diodes.com/_files/datasheets/AZ431A.pdf



*Daniel M *me refiero a la etapa secundaria no la que controla el PWM sino la que controla la tensión de alimentación del integrado mismo.


----------



## juanyloli

SSTC dijo:


> *Pd:* Me juego que si el zener se quemo de seguro un capacitor tiene volada la cabeza por eso no llega a la tension correcta y mas si genera un efecto como de hipo extra looorgeeee ojo si es de esta forma es probable que el zener se quemo a causa del mal funcionamiento de dicho filtro o de lo contrario puede que el golpe de zener alla estropeado el capacitor


 
Tenias toda la razon , capacitador defectuoso pero solo apreciable con lupa y desoldandolo para verificar que marcaba 120 microfaradios menos de lo que tenia que hacerlo es decir 470 , estaba 
colocado cerca del integrado en la etapa secundaria 

Muchisimas gracias a todos y en especial a ti SSTC


----------



## juanyloli

Hola de nuevo y nuevas dudas  respecto a una fuente de alimentacion conmutada "COLORS-IT "  de 420w
El problema de dicha fuente al principio es que puenteando verde y negro y conectandola a la red electrica el cooler da media vuelta y se para  hace un simple amago, 
Tengo 5v en cable morado de fuente auxiliar por lo que descarto que el problema este en el primario , entonces me centro en el secundario donde compruebo que un condensador (marcado con circulo amarillo en la imagen ) esta un poco  hinchado y lo cambio ,otro condesador  ya colocado a la salida del ground  no esta bien soldado un pin y lo sueldo  
Ahora despues de todas estas reparaciones vuelto a conectar todo y el cooler da unas 8 o 10 vueltas y vuelve  a pararse y no optengo ninguna tension en las salidas , solo la del cable morado  5v
En la imagen de abajo tambien marco dos diodos en circulo rojo en los cuales si los mido en la placa me dan corto pero si los mido fuera estan bien cosa que no se asta que punto es asi 
bueno pues nada os agradeceria unos comentarios 
gracias


----------



## palurdo

Yo no descartaría primario al menos no sin haber medido base-emisor y base-colector en los transistores del semipuente del primario incluso sin sacarlos del circuito (si lleva bjt). Aunque midan corto, si miden ambos lo mismo seguramente están bien, pero si uno mide distinto a otro (por ejemplo uno mide Vbe=480 y el otro Vbe=125) uno de ellos tiene fugas y funcionara mal. Al 10% seguro de que sea eso.

Los diodos dices que en circuito miden corto pero fuera miden bien, luego el corto no son los diodos sino el circuito paralelo a ellos. De todas formas pinta tiene que esos diodos sean del auxiliar. Es posible que la fuente auxiliar tenga demasiado rizado y no permita el arranque. Ya has cambiado el de 470uF. Frente al trafo auxiliar hay un condensador de 22uF o 47uF @50V, cambiado también. Al 20% seguro de que la avería viene de ahí.

El comportamiento de la fuente es típico al protegerse cuando una de las salidas se encuentra en corto por culpa de algún diodo que rectifica la salida del transformador principal. La de 12V no es porque el ventilador gira. Desuelda los diodos de las líneas de 3'3 y 5 V (los TO220 que están en el disipador) y comprueba que no haya alguno cortocircuitado. No los compruebes en el circuito ya que esas líneas llevan resistencias de carga de bajo valor y darán medidas confusas. Estoy al 65% seguro que la avería es esa.

Y el 5% restante pues a seguir buscando...


----------



## zopilote

Clasico sintoma de condensadores secos que ya no filtran, si no tienes como medirlos a cambiarlos.


----------



## juanyloli

gracias Palurdo por contestar,
He comprobado todo lo que me digistes por orden de probabilidades empezando por los to220 del secundario y mosfet del primario y terminado con el condesador de trafo que efectivamente es de 47p 50v y todo  esta dentro de sus parametros lo que si me mosquea un poco es lo del corto que ya te comente del los diodos 
Seguire mirando aver si doy con la falla


Por cierto zopilote a que condensadores te refieres ?


----------



## zopilote

A los de 1000uF 10V a 16V de la parte secundaria, que filtran 3V3 5V y 12V.


----------



## juanyloli

Ok Zopilote , de aspecto no se ven mal pero aun asi los comprobare
gracias


----------



## juanyloli

Hola de nuevo , he estado comprobando dicha fuente y lo unico que yo he podido encontrar sospechoso es que hay un corto con el circuito integrado  "SG6105TP" entre los pines 15 (gnd) y 20 (vcc) y no se hasta que punto es asi
Tambien me gustaria preguntaros si dicho integrado se tiene que medir con carga o sin ella para comprobar las tensiones en las sadidas y entradas 
Adjunto datos del integrado 

 gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza

Bien bien, pero ¿ese corto te lo marca con el integrado fuera de la placa?... como he comentado algunas veces en el post, los pines de alimentación suelen tener capacitores que simulan un "corto" en el multímetro mientras se van cargando, pasado un tiempo el corto desaparece.


----------



## juanyloli

He comprobado todos los condensadores de la parte secundaria, que filtran 3V3 5V y 12V. tal como me dijo Zopilote  y todos menos 1 de 1000pf que marcaba 1270pf y lo he cambiado por lo demas todos bien 
Tambien he comprobado el integrado fuera de la placa y efectivamente no tengo corto en los pins 15 y 20 pero si una resistancia alta 
no se que mas podria comprobar


----------



## zopilote

El integrado ataca dos transistores que conmutan el transformador de pulsos para los dos mosfet, chequeate si estan bien.


----------



## juanyloli

ok uno de ellos estaba en corto
gracias


----------



## juanyloli

Hola me gustaria conocer vuestra opinio respecto al reemplazo del transistor de un fuente de alimentacion 
Dicha fuene tiene en uno de los disipadores del primario un transistor (13009) en corto y me gustaria saber si vosotros lo sustituiriais por  el (C5353) aunque solo fuera para comprobar el funcionamiento 
Adjunto datasheet de ambos


----------



## zopilote

Si tienes el C5353  colocalo, si no lo hay con unos simples MJE13007 u 13009 TO220 estarian bien para probar el funcionamiento.


----------



## juanyloli

El motivo de colocar este transistor es por que al dar la vuelta a la placa de la fuente se me quedo un destornillador debajo haciendome contacto con lo que se me fue el C13009  y el fusible y aun despues de probar con el C5353 sigue sin fucionar  la fuente  , me refiero a la fuente que estaba arreglando anteriormente 
no se que mas se abra podido estropear despues del transistor y fusible ya que he comprobado todo lo demas y esta bien


----------



## zopilote

Cuando sucede esos percances, lo mas seguro es que volaron las resistencias de 10 ohmios de las based de los transistores, tambien tienes que medir si hay los cinco voltios  en el cable violeta y verde.


----------



## palurdo

Y las resistencias de 1ohm que seguramente tienes en los emisores de los transistores seguramente volaron también. Por cierto yo una vez reparando una fuente puse para probar, de una antigua ATX de 230W un D202 para sustituir un E13009 volado, y la fuente funcionó bien. La tenía apartada para pruebas pero uno de mis equipos murió su fuente de 500W (se volaron las pistas del primario) y mientras conseguía el reemplazo le puse la fuente con esa pareja dispareja, un D202 en TO247 junto a un E13009 en TO-220. Con el tiempo se me olvido que tenía que remplazar la fuente al equipo. De eso hace ya 5 años. Ahora ese equipo lo tengo jubilado, pero cuando quiero arrancarlo arranca sin problemas.


----------



## juanyloli

Efectivamente tenia una resistencia de 1ohn abierta en uno de los emisores , tengo 5v en el cable morado pero nada en el verde , ahora estoy al principio es decir la fuente tiene los mismos sintomas que antes del percance del otro dia 
Es decir despues de cambiear un transistor ,concensador en fuente de alimentacion y condensador en finales del sencundario esto sigue igual , conecto la fuente, puenteo, meto algo de carga el ventilador hace un amago de girar y se para 
Como ya os dije en comentarios anteriores y marcados en imagenes tengo dos diodos que medidos en la placa me dan corto y fuera estan bien y eso no se si es normal o no


----------



## shevchenko

Si es normal, si hay algo que no se mide en placa es un diodo, ya que paralelo a el hay un cap, una resistencia y del + a gnd un bobinado, pasandonpor un inductor... Etc 
Revisa todos los diodos, fíjate que hay unos chiquitos cerca del disipador donde están los diodos grandes, desuelda 1pata y lo levantas, debe dar continuidad en un solo sentido, revisa los capa de -12v y -5 , fíjate de unir las tierras del lado hot con las coold! O bien monta la placa en el gabinete metálico, el cual hace de puente! Busca en "modificar fuente de pc" como agregarle soft start, y en el peor de los casos busca las protecciones asi revisas también esa parte! Ya que se podría haber dañado el lm393 (creo que así se llamaba el otro integrado que acompaña al pwm o 494)



Saludos!


----------



## juanyloli

SG6105DZ este es el unico integrado que lleva esta fuente , lo quite de la placa y no estaba en corto 
ademas he comprobado todos los diodos  desoldandolos de una pata y estan bien , ademas ya desolde los capacitadore se los distintos voltages y tambien estan dentro de lo normal , he montado la fuente en su carcasa para unir las tierras de las diferentes etapa 
Y cuando pruevo la fuente da unas cuantas vueltas y se para y no tengo tension en ninguno de los pins solo los 5v del morado
Por cierto la imagenes de las fuentes esta en el enlace 689


----------



## shevchenko

Los transistores del transformador pequeño (driver) deben estar buenos.... Para mi algún problema del lado secundario, rectificadores,filtros,resistencias de senso/carga, transistores de protección... Etc...


----------



## juanyloli

Shevchenko me gustaria que me explicaras eso de las resistencias de senso/carga asi como los transitores de proteccion , creo que se lo que me dices pero no estoy seguro 
Probando los filtros de salida de tensiones con un capacimetro estan todos bien a no ser que haya algo mas a tener en cuenta con ellos como el ESR que opinais vosotros 
Me gustaria preguntaros ya que dispogo de osciloscopio si con este podria probar otros puntos de la fuente que no fueran factibles con el multimetro
Es que ya he mirado y remirado todos los componentes de esta fuente y aunque sea por cabezoneria me gustaria saber que le pasa

No tengo tension en PG y estoy comprobando todo siguiendo el rastro de este cable y me gustaria saber si ademas de los filtros electroliticos tambien se tienen que medir los ceramicos gracias


----------



## shevchenko

Resistencias de carga están conectadas en paralelo a los caps de todas las salidas,
Las de senso están conectadas, por ejemplo desde los 12v al pin de censo del ic, en el 494 es un divisor resistivo en el cual se obtiene 2,5v/5v, en algunos ics tienen distintas entradas para distintos voltajes, entre medio de todo esto, entre las salidas y los ics suele haber 1,2,3 transistores pequeños.... 
El Power G viene de la pequeña fuente flyback auxiliar, sin ese voltaje el ic pwm no podrá iniciar, si bien iniciado se alimenta con voltaje obtenido del transformador mas grande.... 
Testea su transistor, y resistencias/zeners  (son los que tiene ahí cerca del lado hot) del lado cool hay un diodo grandesito  y un cap... Esa etapa siempre que la fuente esta enchufada tendrá su salida andando....podrías mirar ahi... Te comento que ami me paso algo parecido y al final termine descartandola ya que tenia otras para arreglar, aquí ya no es económico ni nada, es personal! 
(Espero no haber confundido pg con sb)

Saludos!


----------



## juanyloli

Hola tengo dos condensadores de 470 microfaradios x200v colocados en el circuito primario de una F.A 
El caso es que midiendolos con el capacimetro solo me dan 323 microfaradios si no ajustamos a la tolerancia de este tipo de condensadores del 20 mas o menos por 100 la tolerancia minima seria de 376 micros 
y mi pregunta es ¿hasta que punto unos condensadores  asi pueden afectar al circuito?


----------



## Daniel Meza

Es algo común en fuentes de relativa baja calidad. No creo que haya tanto problema, claro dependiendo para qué circuito se vaya a usar dicha fuente.

Saludos


----------



## shevchenko

Los diodos de entrada y esos capacitores tienen que filtrar todo el consumo de la fuente,  si le vas a extraer 200w o poco mas no hay dramas!  Si consumís mucho, aparecerá riple y no regulara tan bien...


----------



## juanyloli

Me gustaria conocer como haceis vosotros para buscar el diagrama de fuentes de alimentacion , es decir buscais por los datos del modelo de la  fuente o por las letras y numeros inscritos en la misma placa , es decir donde estan los componentes 
Pregunto esto por que tanto por unos como otros datos no tengo la suerte de dar con ninguno de los diagramas de las fuentes que tengo que reparar 
gracias


----------



## shevchenko

Hola juan, se busca como usted busco, sólo que muchas veces no se encuentran, y se recurre a buscar esquemas similares...  Y a comparar visualmente....

Saludos!


----------



## palurdo

Yo no busco por la referencia de la fuente a no ser que sea una fuente "rara". Más bien suelo poner el IC que gobierna la fuente en el google y voy a google "images" a la busca de esquemas que se parezcan a lo que veo en la pcb. Por otro lado los esquemas suelen ser muy similares a menudo sólo cambian los valores de algunos componentes.


----------



## yorsk2004

Hola, estoy reparando una fuente de PC cuya referencia es Jinkai Yuan P4-250S REV. B, he encontrado en corto un diodo 1N5822 y un doble diodo rapido F12C20C, los busque pero no consigo exactamente los mismos, también note que los dos capacitores electrolíticos de entrada miden 180 µF aun cuando su etiqueta especifica 330 µF ¿Cual seria el reemplazo equivalente para dichos componentes? ¿Es necesario cambiar los capacitores? Ademas seria bueno si alguien me puede pasar el diagrama de la fuente en cuestión. Gracias.


----------



## Nilfred

1N5822 = SB340 Schottky 3 A 40 V
Si la fuente tiene más de 5 años: debes cambiar todos los capacitores.


----------



## salvador33

Los capacitadores hay veces que tan sólo bajar su capacidad un 10% por secarse ya no dejan funcionar bien a la electrónica. 
Sobre todo en etapas principales de alimentación.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

juanyloli dijo:


> SG6105DZ este es el unico integrado que lleva esta fuente , lo quite de la placa y no estaba en corto



La fuente con este integrado generalmente es el integrado el que suele fallar. Nunca busques un corto busca que no se alla quemado los comparadores y eso se logra cambiándolo. Después de todo es un integrado  

Saludos


----------



## juanyloli

Hola de nuevo a todos , tengo una duda respecto a una fuente caprichosa la cual al principio me los siguentes sintomas ; 
Cuando  conecto  la tension y puenteo verde y masa el ventilador da unas cuantas vueltas y despues se para , tengo 5v en cable violeta  y nada en los demas , desmonto la fuente y compruebo que la etapa primaria respeta todos las tensiones  al igual que en la estapa secundaria en la cual compruebo todos los transistores, capacitadores,resistencias , diodos y zener y todo aparentemente bien
Ahora vuelvo a comprobar otra vez la fuente y funciona corrertamente , al cabo de un rato vueve a hacer los mismos sintomas que al principio y al cuarto o quinto intento vuelve a funcionar otra vez


Antes y despues de que la fuente funcionara he notado que tengo un corto en los transistores del secundario  en dos de ellos pero como aun funcionando la fuente me sigue dando igual imagino que sera por alguna resistencia que tenga cerca de bajo valor
Tambien tengo 4 voltios en la salida del ventilador y no se asta que punto deveria de ser de 12v


----------



## juanyloli

Cuando intento arrancar la fuente como os dije antes solo hace un amago y despues se para pero cuando lo intento varias veces acaba por funcionar y da correcta todas sus tensiones 
Algien que me de una pista al respesto 
gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Suena a capacitores electrolíticos . . .


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos yo recomendo revisar los capacitores electrolitiocos y tanbien cargar los +5 Voltios con un resistor de 10 Ohmios X 10 Wattios , eso porque algunas fuentes ATX no andam sin una carga minima em los + 5Voltios (hilo rojo).
!Suerte !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## juanyloli

Hola retomo el reto de una fuente de alimentacion ya que tal como me habeis recomendado cambie y revise todos los electrolitios de la salida de 12v 5 v 3v etc
Cuatro de ellos me daban una capacitancia muy superior a lo que venia instrito en el encapsulado y los cambie , arranco la fuente y funciona todo bien pero al rato la vuelvo a arrancar y sigue lo mismo , unas cuantas vueltas el cooler y se para, bueno sigo revisando y noto que el condensador de la entrada  del primario de 180 microfaradios 400v  marca 1250 picofaradios y 18 obmios de ESR y lo cambio tambien , arranco la fuente y ahora el cooler da unas vueltas y se para, al segundo pasa lo mismo unas vueltas y se vuelve a parar todo esto sin tocar nada es decir funciona a intervalos pero no se para
me gustaria que me aconsejarais algo
gracias


----------



## franciscovilla

buenas amigo descartando la fuente me parece que tu red electrica es de 110 v ac y la tiene en el seleccionador en 220v ac revisa y me comentas saludos desde merida Venezuela


----------



## juanyloli

hablas en serio?


----------



## franciscovilla

si aqui en Venezuela le conoce como switch seleccionador por lo general rojo serca de conector de corriente de la fuente por cierto e visto fuentes que las ensambla mal el switch queda invertido en el funcionamiento


----------



## Don Plaquetin

En concreto fotos de la fuente y que integrados son los que trabajan ??

saludos  

*Pd:*_ No creo que sea un capacitor grande creo que es uno de la fuente auxiliar por eso ese _arranca/corta


----------



## juanyloli

Hola a todos , ya he podido hacer funcionar la fuente de alimentacion de la que os comentaba y el problema eran  4 filtros de los de 12v 5v 3v etc que estaban pasados de tolerancia y otro de la etapa primaria de 22 micro  y 50v (este ultimo que presentaba una ESR de 5 ohmios lo volvi a colocar despues de cambiar los otros 4 y aun asi funcionaba la fuente)
En la imagen de abajo os he marcado en rojo los 4 de la etaba secundaria y en amarillo el de la etapa primaria 
Como siempre gracias  por ayudarme y perdonad mis errores


----------



## Darkus62

Buenas, hace unas semanas que mi pc empezo a hacer un ruido como de pitido o como si las aspas de los fan coolers rozaran con algo, el sonido empieza siempre que enciendo la pc pero al rato deja de zonar y después de otro rato vuelve ese pitido intermitente, pero de manera permanente. Encendi la pc con el gabinete abierto y trate de ubicar de donde provenia el sonido. Pare la oreja en los discos duros y alli no era, pare la oreja en los fan coolers e incluso los desconecte pero el sonido seguia. Ubique el sonido en la fuente de poder, me parece que el sonido proviene del fan cooler, pero de la fuente, estoy pensando en cambiarle el fan cooler pero queria opiniones de cual puede ser la causa y si existe otra solución y si la que pienso aplicar puede resolver el problema.
Anexo una grabacion de sonido que hice cuando enciendo la pc (Que es donde mas notorio es el sonido):
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3q75DyJpQ6PQ3p4U3FSdW5vTkk/view

Espero sus respuestas, muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

drive.google dijo:
			
		

> *¡Vaya!​
> Hubo un problema con la reproducción de este archivo de audio.*


----------



## Daniel Meza

Darkus62 dijo:


> Buenas, hace unas semanas que mi pc empezo a hacer un ruido como de pitido o como si las aspas de los fan coolers rozaran con algo, el sonido empieza siempre que enciendo la pc pero al rato deja de zonar y después de otro rato vuelve ese pitido intermitente, pero de manera permanente. Encendi la pc con el gabinete abierto y trate de ubicar de donde provenia el sonido. Pare la oreja en los discos duros y alli no era, pare la oreja en los fan coolers e incluso los desconecte pero el sonido seguia. Ubique el sonido en la fuente de poder, me parece que el sonido proviene del fan cooler, pero de la fuente, estoy pensando en cambiarle el fan cooler pero queria opiniones de cual puede ser la causa y si existe otra solución y si la que pienso aplicar puede resolver el problema.
> Anexo una grabacion de sonido que hice cuando enciendo la pc (Que es donde mas notorio es el sonido):
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3q75DyJpQ6PQ3p4U3FSdW5vTkk/view
> 
> Espero sus respuestas, muchas gracias.



Hola, bueno nada pierdes (un poco de tiempo quizá) en revisar el ventilador de la fuente. Si de allí proviene el ruido un simple reemplazo de la pieza lo solucionará. Vamos, que es una falla, por decir, "inofensiva". 

Salu2


----------



## Darkus62

Fogonazo: Que raro, ya revise el link  y puedo escuchar el audio normalmente. Igual si se quiere descargar no hay rollo, es solo un archivo mp3.

Daniel Meza: Ya cambie el fan cooler por otro y el ruido persiste =/


----------



## Daniel Meza

Bien, ya escuché el archivo que has subido e identifico dos zumbidos, uno agudo que quizá sea el transformador de la fuente que vibre a alta frecuencia. El otro que se escucha más fuerte me parece que es el del ventilador que dices. 

Otra cosa que pudiera estar pasando es que al momento de hacer circular el aire dentro del gabinete de  la fuente vibre alguna etiqueta de la placa o de algún componente que esté por ahí medio despegada.


----------



## Darkus62

Daniel, bueno hace poco le cambie un capacitor que me parecio tenia un color como de quemado, lo cambie por uno de su mismo valor: 1000uF, 16V y 105°C. Ahora al encender la pc con esa fuente, al presionar el boton, la pc hace como que intenta encender por 1 seg y luego no enciende. Probe la PC con otra fuente y todo perfecto. La cuestión con la necesidad de reparar la fuente es que es la unica de tamaño adecuado para mi gabinete =/
No se si querrías ver una foto para ver algo de la fuente por si es necesario. Cualquier cosa por favor avisame.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Bienvenida la foto. Sabes también, con la fuente extraída de la PC, tómala entre tus manos y agítala levemente y trata de percibir si hay algo flojo dentro. 

Otras veces las fuentes suelen traer una especie de inductores donde el alambre pasa por la ferrita pero no están bien ajustados y suelen vibrar.

Pero en vez de seguir suponiendo comparte una foto del interior de la fuente en cuestión.


----------



## Darkus62

Aqui te anexo las fotos, primero el capacitor que cambie, y en otra foto te señalo donde lo cambie.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Mmm esa hoja pudiera ser el origen del sonido, con el aire puede estar vibrando.

Hecha a andar la fuente así destapada (pero con la tarjeta en su respectivo gabinete) y verifica si de la hoja proviene el zumbido.


----------



## Darkus62

Pero es que desde le cambie el capacitor ahora ni siquiera enciende la PC, lo cual no entiendo si fue por uno del mismo valor =/


----------



## nadir0

busca probar otro capacitor si no tienes capacimetro usa uno de mayor valor


----------



## Darkus62

Buenas, tengo dos fuentes de poder: 

- Una que le cambie un condensador y ahora enciende un seg y se apaga cuando la conecto a la pc, pero cuando puenteo dos pines (el 4 y el 5) el fan cooler enciende de manera normal y sin apagarse. 

- La otra funcionaba perfectamente. 

Debido a cuestiones de espacio, necesitaba la primera fuente por el tamaño de su cajita, asi que quite el circuito de la segunda fuente y lo coloque en la cajita de la primera, ahora tengo el circuito de la fuente que se que funciona en la cajita de la que no funciona, pero ahora que hago la prueba puenteando los pines, el fan cooler enciende un segundo y se apaga. Lo cual es ilogico dado que se que ese circuito funciona, pero lo mas probable haya hecho mal alguna conexion entre el conector de corriente. 
Aquí anexo esquemas de las conexiones de ambas fuentes:


----------



## Daniel Meza

Darkus62 dijo:


> Buenas, tengo dos fuentes de poder:
> 
> - Una que le cambie un condensador y ahora enciende un seg y se apaga cuando la conecto a la pc, pero cuando puenteo dos pines (el 4 y el 5) el fan cooler enciende de manera normal y sin apagarse.
> 
> - La otra funcionaba perfectamente.
> 
> Debido a cuestiones de espacio, necesitaba la primera fuente por el tamaño de su cajita, asi que quite el circuito de la segunda fuente y lo coloque en la cajita de la primera, ahora tengo el circuito de la fuente que se que funciona en la cajita de la que no funciona, pero ahora que hago la prueba puenteando los pines, el fan cooler enciende un segundo y se apaga. Lo cual es ilogico dado que se que ese circuito funciona, pero lo mas probable haya hecho mal alguna conexion entre el conector de corriente.
> Aquí anexo esquemas de las conexiones de ambas fuentes:



Ahora la cosa está más clara. Ahora pregunto ¿usaste también el conjunto de cables de la toma de línea de la fuente original?, me refiero a si usaste su mismo selector de tensión, enchufe, etc. Si no es así el problema puede venir del selector de tensión.

PD: No entiendo bien el diagrama de la fuente dañada


----------



## Darkus62

Creo que ya que se cual es el problema, el circuito de la fuente buena tiene en sus cuatro esquinas, orificios donde se atornillaban a su respectiva cajita y estos tienen el simbolo de tierra, ahora que coloque este circuito en la otra cajita, no atornillo esos cuatro, eso quiere decir que el circuito no toca "tierra" ¿puede ser esto la razon que no dure encendida ni un segundo? =/


----------



## Daniel Meza

Es una posibilidad, si me han tocado equipos donde su gabinete sirve como puente entre una sección y otra del circuito. Aunque en una fuente eso me parece raro.


----------



## Darkus62

Hola, coloque el circuito en su respectiva cajita y ahora me sucede lo mismo que cuando estaba en la otra cajita, cuado la conecto intenta encender y se apaga, pero cuando le conecto el cable de corriente de a poco, es decir, despacito, a veces enciende y medí y también manda los voltajes, eso cuando tiene un clip para lograr encender la fuente, cuando quito el clip y lo vuelvo colocar, vuelve a apagarse hasta que vuelva a ingeniarmelas con el cable de corriente.
¿Alguien tiene idea de por que pasa esto y como solucionarlo? =/


----------



## salvador33

Creo que lo he leido todo 
Cuando pusistes el condensador verificastes que estaba bien y me refiero de capacidad, que no tuviese la capacidad dañada.
Porque yo suelo reciclar mucho componente y la experiencia me ha enseñado a comprobar que lo que guardo esta bien sobre todo los capacitores .
Si el originario estaba dañado puede que el otro lo este mas


----------



## Darkus62

Buenas, por ahora tengo otro problema. El ventilador de la fuente debería encender al puentear los pines 4 y 5 y con el switch en 120V, pero solo enciende cuando el switch esta en 240V y conecto el cable de corriente. Cuando el switch esta en 120V y conecto el cable de corriente, el ventilador hace el intento de girar y luego se detiene. 
Espero puedan ayudarme.


----------



## yosimiro

¿Y por que pretendes que la fuente funcione, en ambas posiciones del switch?

Si seleccionas 240V en 240V funcionaría.
Si seleccionas 240V en 120V  no funcionaría.
Si seleccionas 120V en 120V funcionaría.
Si seleccionas 120V en 240V* ¡¡Pum!!*


----------



## Darkus62

No pretendo que lo haga, es solo que que selecciono 120V en 120V y no funciona, hace el intento de encender el ventilador, selecciono 240V en 120V y funciona perfectamente, algo que me parece ilógico, por eso lo pregunto.


----------



## fen2006

destapa la fuente y chequea el suiche  que hace la conmutacion de 110 a 220... puede ser un error de fabrica


----------



## vicko1

Saludos, Favor tengo una duda. Pasa que me donaron una fuente. Medí el conector de 24 pines y todos están dentro de los rangos normales excepto el cable morado VSB +5, este me da 6.9 v. con y sin carga (un DVD y un HDD sata). Tengo temor de conectarlo a la MoBo y estropearlo.

Aun no abro la fuente para revisarlo.

Podría considerarse normal el voltaje de este pin?


----------



## Nuyel

intenta poner carga a ese pin, es el de standby, no llega esa alimentación al DVD por que solo se usa para alimentar la PC cuando esta "apagada", es muy raro ese voltaje, en la especificación ATX el voltaje no debe exceder el +/-0,25V


----------



## vicko1

Hola Nuyel, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, haré lo que me indicas. 
En teoría podría colocar la fuente a la MoBo y debería funcionar sin problemas?. Debería cuidar que "no entre al modo stand by", por el voltaje.?


----------



## Elektro90

Me llego una fuente de alimentacion Aerocool VP-650,  donde hay de conmutacion iguales, uno de ellos está en corto. Cual seria su reemplazo??

Estos transistores trabajan con el IC UC3843N Y EL DM311 (Primera vez que veo este componente en una fuente, no entiendo su datasheet)
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/25572/STMICROELECTRONICS/UC3843N.html
http://lib.chipdip.ru/270/DOC000270679.pdf

Los otros componentes dañados que encontre son fusible, resistencia 120ohms, 2 diodos en paralelo, pero extrañamente el puente de diodos integrado esta bien..

Al reemplazarlo seria conveniente reemplazar ambos transistores gemelos??? ...


----------



## Lucho LP

Sisi! Conviene cambiar el par. 
Saludos


----------



## Elektro90

Lucho LP dijo:
			
		

> Sisi! Conviene cambiar el par.
> Saludos



Gracias por cual par de mosfet los cambio??


----------



## juanyloli

Hola de nuevo a todos , necesito unos consejos o pasos a seguir para una fuente de alimentacion que no funciona , he chequeado primera etapa y esta todo correcto , tengo corriente en puente de diodos , condesadores , transistores y trafos por lo que de momento lo he descartado , en la etapa secundaria he echo lo mismo, he comprobado cada condensador por capacidad y ERS y he cambiado uno de ellos que estaba en la fuenta auxiliar que estaba casi seco ya todo lo demas ( Diodos,transistores resistencia estan bien y las que presentaban alguna duda la he chequeado levantando una de las patitas y aparentemente todo bien ni en corto ni con fuga , aparte de todo esto he comprobado las resistencias en las salidas de los cables y todo dentro de 40 a 600 ohmios y colocado carga en salida de de 12v 

Tan solo tengo la duda que ya me surgio en otra F.A que al final tube que desechar , tengo un diodo rapido en la fuente de alimentacion que me da corto en placa pero no asi fuera de ella he mirado bien y no se por que puede pasar 
¿Podria mirar algo despues de todo esto con un osciloscopio ?o a estas alturas con basta con el tester digital es una pregunta  ya que dispongo de uno pero aun no estoy muy familiarizado 
Bueno en las fotografias de esta fuente en rectangulo azul os marco dicho diodo en cuestion

gracias por todo


----------



## Daniel Meza

Hola, ese efecto sucede porque ese diodo está conectado en paralelo a un embobinado de algún transformador por ahí, si intentas medir el diodo directamente en la placa el devanado actúa como corto circuito haciendo creer que el diodo anda mal. Esos diodos son colocados de esa manera para poner en corto circuito a los pulsos de FEM inversa que se generan en la conmutación del transformador.

Saludos


----------



## fen2006

revisa la alimentación del integrado que genere los pulso pwm después los transistores del driver de los transistores de potencia... si tienes osciloscopio puedes ver los pulsos pwm del integrado. pero cuidado con el osciloscopio que si lo conectas mal lo puedes dañar cuídalo bien porque son muy costosos


----------



## franciscovilla

juanyloli dijo:


> Hola de nuevo a todos , necesito unos consejos o pasos a seguir para una fuente de alimentacion que no funciona , he chequeado primera etapa y esta todo correcto , tengo corriente en puente de diodos , condesadores , transistores y trafos por lo que de momento lo he descartado , en la etapa secundaria he echo lo mismo, he comprobado cada condensador por capacidad y ERS y he cambiado uno de ellos que estaba en la fuenta auxiliar que estaba casi seco ya todo lo demas ( Diodos,transistores resistencia estan bien y las que presentaban alguna duda la he chequeado levantando una de las patitas y aparentemente todo bien ni en corto ni con fuga , aparte de todo esto he comprobado las resistencias en las salidas de los cables y todo dentro de 40 a 600 ohmios y colocado carga en salida de de 12v
> 
> Tan solo tengo la duda que ya me surgio en otra F.A que al final tube que desechar , tengo un diodo rapido en la fuente de alimentacion que me da corto en placa pero no asi fuera de ella he mirado bien y no se por que puede pasar
> ¿Podria mirar algo despues de todo esto con un osciloscopio ?o a estas alturas con basta con el tester digital es una pregunta  ya que dispongo de uno pero aun no estoy muy familiarizado
> Bueno en las fotografias de esta fuente en rectangulo azul os marco dicho diodo en cuestion
> 
> gracias por todo



el otro 
 dia se presento el mismo cambie el optoacoplador creo que es pc817


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas.
He probado una fuente de pc que tenía por ahí, le he puesto una bombilla en serie con la alimentación por precaución, y resulta que con una de 40w va bien da todos sus tensiones de salida correctamente pero al intentar encenderla con una de 25w en serie no enciende, lo intenta, da unas vueltas el ventilador y se apaga, ¿esto a que es debido?
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## juanyloli

hola , ya comprobe el optoacoplador que efectivamente era el  817 que tu decias pero esta bien, lo que me tiene  desconcertado y no se que es , al integrado SG6105  no le llegan los 5v de alimentacion que deven de provenir de la fuente de sb en lo que me pierdo es como o de donde se alimenta esta fuente de sb para que a su vez mande tension al integrado


----------



## ska_gatotw

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas.
> He probado una fuente de pc que tenía por ahí, le he puesto una bombilla en serie con la alimentación por precaución, y resulta que con una de 40w va bien da todos sus tensiones de salida correctamente pero al intentar encenderla con una de 25w en serie no enciende, lo intenta, da unas vueltas el ventilador y se apaga, ¿esto a que es debido?
> Gracias y Saludos.



Con la lámpara de 25W bajás demasiado la tensión de entrada y por eso no arranca. Si anduvo con la primer lámpara no creo que tengas problemas para conectarla directamente a 220V.


----------



## nachete84

Hola!!

Tengo varias fuente de alimentación de PC están averiadas. Tengo un comprobador de fuentes de alimentación donde me indica si todos los voltajes de la fuente están correctos. En la mayor parte de las fuentes me indica que el fallo se encuentra en el voltaje de -5V. He comprobado los diodos, puente de diodos y los condensadores aparentemente están bien, los transformadores no están abiertos y ahora mismo me encuentro en punto muerto alguien podría darme alguna información para encontrar una solución. Gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza

Revisa (si es que traen) el circuito comparador de tensiones, ese se encarga de monitorear si alguna línea de salida está fuera de rango y actúa acorde. Es común que se dañe esa pieza. 

Saludos


----------



## juanyloli

He encontrado el diagrama de mi fuente de alimentacion la cual me gustaria que me indicaseis que puntos son los que tengo que medir para saber por que no tengo tension en sb +5V
Si no me equivoco tendria que medir si tengo tension entre los pins 2 y 8 del integrado SG6848 y en el pin central del T3  corregidme si me equivoco 
gracias


----------



## juanyloli

Bueno pues he continuado comprobando el circuito de la F.A y como os dije procedi a medir la alimentacion del SG6848 y no tengo nada entre los pins vdd y gnd por lo que he revisado las pistas asociadas y no he encontrado nada anormal , pero en un momento dado y no se por que si tenia tension en dicho integrado por lo que ahora si la fuente ha empezado a funcionar  pero despues otra vez lo mismo nada de nada 
He podido comprobar cuando funcionaba la fuente que el sb me marcaba 5,4 voltios sin puentear el cable verde en el conector  y 1,9 v tan solo  puenteando dicho cable 
un poco de ayuda gracias


----------



## shevchenko

Podrías controlar la parte de la fuente auxiliar, es un pequeño transformador de ferrita y un transistor, con sus resistencias y zeners, y de su lado frío es un dio do grande y un cap entre otras cosas,ni bien enchufas esa fuente arranca... cuando la fuente arranca se alimenta desde un voltaje del trafo más grande...


----------



## juanyloli

Perdona Shevchenko cuando dices" controlar" la fuente auxiliar te refieres a revisarla o a auto alimentarla para que funcione el trafo1 de potencia de la fuente ? y si es asi como lo haces tu 
Otra pregunta que tengo es por que hay y para que sirven los pequeños trazos  o cuadraditos de color blanco que veo por por algunas partes de la superficie del circuito?


----------



## shevchenko

Me refiero a que revises resistencias y demás componentes de esa fuente pequeñita...
Si te referís a los cuadraditos de la derecha que están alineados.... son los puntos donde están soldados los cabes de las fichas!


----------



## juanyloli

He revisado todos los componentes de la fuente auxiliar  , lo he medido tanto dentro como fuera de placa y estan todos bien , ademas he vuelto a comprobar todos los demas componentes , asta el SG6105 fuera de placa y por si fuera poco lo he cambiado por otro igual por si acaso y todo sigue igual 
Me he decidido a revisar fuera de placa tambien el  SG 6848 y he notado  que hay una gran resistencia entre los pins GND Y GATE  de 90kohms y de 1,5 mohms entre GND Y VDD y la verdad no se si esto es asi y tendria que haber menos resistencia entre la alimentacion  y masa del integrado 

Os dejo el diagrama para que lo mireis 
gracias


----------



## niguel

mide directamente tension en los pines 2 y 8 del U1(8PINES) si no hay nada de tension posible averia en U1 o resistecia de arranque o capacitor electrolitico.


----------



## juanyloli

ya medi anteriormente los pins que me dices Miguel y no tenian  tension y lo se la resistencia de arranque imagino que te refieres al termsistor , tampoco ya que le hice un puente para descartarlo y nada 
yo tambien creo que el el U1 asi que esperare a ver si consigo uno y ya os comentare 
gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza

Hola, si observamos el diagrama que antes compartiste, se ve que el integrado U1 es conectado a GND por medio del optoacoplador PC817. Revisa este componente y también si es que le llega señal en su diodo emisor.

Saludos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas.
Resistencia de arranque R5 de 1M5Ω en el esquema. Revisa soldaduras o que dicha resistencia no esté "microfónica"-tocada. Tambien puede ser que al medir con el polímetro le dieras el impulso al ic U1 para arrancar (cosas mas raras he visto).
Puedes medir entre patilla 2 y 7, si el equema coincide exactamente con tu fuente, la patilla 7 va a masa. 

Dejo mismo esquema un poco mas claro.

Saludos.


----------



## juanyloli

Hola , he vuelto a revisar todo lo que me propusisteis y teniais razon  , la resistencia R5 de 1M5Ω estaba abierta cosa que no note antes por que la medi en placa y ahora he levantado una de sus patitas , ahora si tengo tension en U1 aparte  he revisado el opto y esta bien pero aun no funciona la fuente , lo que he notado son dos cosas 
La primera que oigo un silvido cosa que creo que es de un capacitador y la segunda es que tengo 7,74v en le cable morado del sb en vez de los 5v 
seguire mirando las respuestas en el foro sobre estoy ultimo y alguna recomendaciones vuestras 
gracias

Os pongo una imagen de donde probiene el sonido


----------



## cuervobrujo

Te digo algo, cambia esos electrolíticos pequeños.y las resistencias asociadas, que están en esa etapa, yo tenia un leve silbido casi imperceptible. y lo detecte con el estetoscopio. 
al cambiarlos todos. desapareció...incluso el cooler ahora hace mas ruido.


----------



## juanyloli

Bueno os sigo contando, he revisado la etaba de donde provenia el silvido y dicho ruido venia de un capacitador ceramico de  2.2nF 2KV  con una ESR de 18 ohmios que no se si es mucho y poco al tener poca capacitancia , he mirado tambien todos las resistencias levantandolas asi como diodos y capacitadores pequeños y estan bien 
¿Puede ser el motivo esta alta ESR de dicho capacitor para que la fuente no funcione? lo digo por que he encontrado otro de las mismas caracteristicas y tambien tiene esa alta resistencia

PD; ¿si fuera dicho capacitor el defectuoso se podria sustituir por otro de 400V en vez de 2KV?


----------



## shevchenko

Mmmmm no y si... podrías probarlo si, pero ese cap está parte del snubber del secundario o primario... hay varios para cada bobinado a veces... Podes cambiarlo y probar... pero si podes pone uno de al menos 1kv o 2 de 400 en serie... o nada no afecta en pruebas cortas!!! Fíjate si cerca de la entrada de los.220v no hay otros ... haciendo de filtro de línea... entre los diodos y GND


----------



## juanyloli

Hola , pues me he equivocado y lo que hace ese ruido agudo es el choper de la fuente auxiliar en vez del capacitador que antes mencionaba ya que la fuente me hacia el mismo ruido sin este  en la placa 
Voy a desoldarlo aver si esta en buenas condiciones  y el poque  de este ruido 
Admito comentarios gracias


----------



## shevchenko

Fugas en su transistor? Si da voltaje y lo mantiene déjalo... o podes reemplazarlo por una fuentesita externas conectándose en el diodo grande que sigue luego de dicho trafo....
Ósea si está oscilando puede ser que este con alguna carga que lo supere.... podrías levantar una patandel diodo y poner el tester en Amper así medis el consumo del integrado pwm y demases....
Ya revisaste los 2 transistores pequeños que disparan el transformador driver?  Están asoociados al otro transformador pequelño, el del medio! 
Como es una fuente flyback ese transformador del cual desconfias, podría hacer algún ruidito de alta frecuencia más aún con carga...


----------



## juanyloli

Shevchenko hice lo que me digistes con respecto a levantar la pata del diodo para medir su Amperaje y si no me equivoco es de 25,4 miliamperios aparte he revisado ya un par de veces los trasformadores y estan bien sin fugas ni nada ,pero el problema persiste  con tener 8,58V en el cable violeta en vez de 5V y no arrancar la fuente 
Esta fuente no me quiere  
gracias por la ayuda que me prestais


----------



## shevchenko

El consumo esta bien esa fuentesita puede dar 1/2 Amper o más sin dramas.... y si rastreas la pista hasta ver de donde viene ese voltaje en el cable violeta, podes agregarle una resistencia o zener para corregir su valor y así mentirle del valor real o corregirlo...

Si le aplicas una carga ese voltaje baja?
Si ese voltaje se censa sobre en una patita del IC  Podes cortar la pista y hacer un divisor resistivo... para mentirle del valor... o usar una cargador de celular ... 
Si esta asociada a unos transistores pequeños vas a tener que levantar algún zeners para quitar la protección, con el riesgo que eso lleva claro...


----------



## juanyloli

Aver si me entero , el IC 1 (SG 6105) es el que se encarga de activar el trafo de pontencia siempre que se den las condiones de voltaje idoneas en sus pins de alimentecion es decir 5v si no es asi la fuente se protege y no funciona 
he seguido la pista de esta tension y la verdad me pierdo un poco y eso que estoy mirando el diagrama , viene de la fuente auxiliar , optoaoplador  y trafo de sb que he comprobado que delante tiene un diodo (1N5822) del que sale 21V y de ahi supongo que por medio de resistores y capacitadores me dan los casi 8V que tengo en vez de 5V 
Como he notado que a la alimentacion del ic1 le entra esto 8V le he colocado una resistencia de 10k en la entrada y se me ha quedado en 4,89v mas o menos pero aun asi no pasa nada 
Le he colocado carga al voltage y se mantine inalterable

Todo lo que despues me comentastes la verdad no estoy a tu altura en conocimientos y aun tengo que seguir


----------



## shevchenko

Se que es difícil pero podrías intentar hacerle un divisor resistivo con 2 resistencias para obtener los 5v pero desde los 12v 
Fíjate que las demás tensiones no se disparen durante el arranque, ósea que los 12v no suban a 13v por ejemplo...
Pero así con  todas las demás, conecta el tester  y dale Start  que no se pase, también con los 3.3v


----------



## d56n5tr5xht

la fuente de alimentacion de una pc genera un sonido agudo constante , quisiera saber si este sonido en sintoma de que el transformador pronto se dañara? bueno eso es lo que eh leido, acerca de ese sonido. ... el ventilador no es , porque lo quite por un momento y el sonido continua . pero se siente mas fuerte en la parte primaria.


----------



## juanyloli

Bueno pues doy por cerrado la reparacion de esta fuente despues que antes de hacer un divisor resistitivo volviera a comprobar otros componentes del circuito  tando diodos zener y resistencias pequeñas en la zona fria y encontrara una resistencia desvalorizada la cual marcaba 7921k en vez de los 39ohmios que tendria que marcar , esta resistencia estaba justo al lado del integrado SG 6105 y la rotura del mismo quedaba justo boca abajo ,imposible de darse cuenta sin medirla 
Esta resistencia y otra que estaba habierta cerca del mosfet 2N60B  Q6 en placa  imposibilitaban el funcionamiento 
 Aun asi se me quedan algunas dudas y una de ellas es¿ desde donde exactamente estan los 12 voltios  donde tenia que hacer dicho divisor resistitivo ?

Por lo demas encantado por vuestra ayuda otra vez mas


----------



## shevchenko

Los 12v de los cables amarillos, o bien desde el diodo grande de la fuente auxiliar, aunque de esta última forma no quedaría regulada... ya que no sabría que es lo que pasa en el chopper grande... si los 12v se disparan a 20 por ejemplo seguirá andando...
Incluso podías usar una fuente externa y compartir GND... 

Saludos! 


Siempre tocan de esas difíciles yo me topé con una atx con el 494 y después de cambiar la mitad de las cosas nunca arrancó y otra atx de 800w con un sgxxx muy raro dañado y fue imposible de conseguir.. Fuentes nuevas nuevas una pena pero para repuestos sirven!!


----------



## travgis

Saludos a todos primero que nada, entonces llevo 2 dias tratando de encontrar este integrado que posiblemente sea la causa del problema de una fuente Delta Electronic de 250W y no hay manera que dé con el datasheet del mismo, lo mas que encontré fue una foto practicamente sin detalles. Si alguien lo tiene o conoce algun lugar donde lo pueda obtener por favor de responderme.

El integrado es el DNA1002D


----------



## travgis

d56n5tr5xht dijo:


> la fuente de alimentacion de una pc genera un sonido agudo constante , quisiera saber si este sonido en sintoma de que el transformador pronto se dañara? bueno eso es lo que eh leido, acerca de ese sonido. ... el ventilador no es , porque lo quite por un momento y el sonido continua . pero se siente mas fuerte en la parte primaria.


 
Puede ser muchas cosas, lo mismo los capacitores a la salida o algún componente en la parte primaria de la misma. Tienes que revisar


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

tantos datos son sorprendentes

asi no se puede ayudar, no se que fuente es, no hay fotos, no describes el problema, etc.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Bueno pues si que está difícil hallarlo, ni en DigiKey u otros distribuidores está. Ahora, ¿estas seguro que es ese integrado el que se dañó?. Proporciona más detalles, pudiera ser que se le de vuelta al problema.

Saludos


----------



## travgis

El problema real que tengo es que no encuentro el datasheet y no tengo idea de cuales son los limites de los voltaje de sensado, para que está destinada cada pata del integrado. Estoy recurriendo a ustedes porque yo busqué todo lo que pude, pero no hay manera de encontrarlo. Si alguien tiene la solución favor de responderme.


----------



## Oufes

Buscando con otros nombres parecidos encontre esto

http://www.intusoft.com/onsemipdfs/ncp1000.rev2.pdf

es un regulador switching, podria ser el que esta buscando
trata de tomarle una foto a la placa, describir con mas detalle el lugar del
integrado faltante, cuantos pines tiene, en que forma


----------



## travgis

Gracias pero no tiene nada que ver este tiene 16 patas, les pongo una foto de lo mas cercano que encontré.


----------



## toronjiushhh

Si la fuente silva seguramente es una soldadura fria en alguno de los filtros RC de la fuente primaria (lado alto voltage)


----------



## Daniel Meza

Si ese mismo diagrama encontré pero no es muy claro. Podrías intentar buscar en la página del fabricante que parece ser Hitachi.  Ahora, ¿qué falla en si tiene la fuente? No has dado esos detalles.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

por lo menos una foto de la placa por arriba y por abajo


----------



## D@rkbytes

travgis dijo:
			
		

> Les pongo una foto de lo mas cercano que encontré.


Por si sirve de algo, ya que no hay hoja de datos del DNA1002D, adjunto unas imágenes más grandes.

Ver el archivo adjunto 144617​Ver el archivo adjunto 144618

Las capturé directamente del programa con el que fueron realizadas. sPlan
El enlace original en ruso, es el siguiente: 
Schematic diagram of power supply Newton Power NPS-90AP-1

La persona que diseñó esos esquemas, menciona que el DNA1002D es un supervisor y que trabaja en conjunto con el C.I. UC3843.

Acá en México lo venden en $26.724 pesos, equivalente a la fecha a $1.44 Dólares. Ver el archivo adjunto 144620
Pero desafortunadamente, la empresa tampoco tiene información sobre ese circuito integrado.


----------



## travgis

Muchas gracias por todo, lo que me falta lo trataré de deducir.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola para el que pregunto que le daba 8V la fuente auxiliar tiene que entender que hay 2 tensiones la de 5V para la señal del comparados y 12V para alimentar dicho integrado y driver de la etapa de excitación. A entender, sí este tiene la tensión elevada midiendo en el diodo restificador y se encuentran mal los valores no uno sino los 2 el problema estas en el regulador que excita el diodo del optoacoplador. Sí es sólo una tensión el problema está en la etapa secundaria. De una u otra forma el integrado dalo por muerto y sí al acomodar la fuente da pequeños indicios de vida igual se cambia.. Después de esa elevación de tensión de seguro se quemó o está resentidos.

Saludos.

Al muchacho que pregunto porque le silvaba el chopper. Tiene que cambiarlo o sacarlo y empaparlo en resina. Está falla es muy fácil de interpretar en las fuentes de este tipo o sea forzada. Al elevar la temperatura ya sea por exceso de trabajo o lo que fuere. Tienden a dilatarse y contaerse haciendo que las vueltas de cobre queden débil por eso ese silvido. Por su puesto que al tiempo el mismo comienza a calentar con muy poca carga, al tiempo se genera un corto y chau fuente. Y chau gente jajaja saludos

un saludo especial al compañero ruso muy buenas técnicas de reparación


----------



## DJ-AS

Buenas gente, tengo una buena fuente la cual quiero recuperar y el problema es que los valores que entrega están fuera de rango, incluso cuando está con carga:
PG: 5.21
Gris: 4.62
3.3v: 4.62 <--- el más crítico y el más descontrolado!
5v: 4.89
12v: 11.41
-12: -10.70

Los valores los medí con el tester y luego los confirmé en el BIOS de un mother.
Cambié los capacitores que rodean al 339, medí algunas resistencias y están bien y además lo cambié al 339 por las dudas.
No hay capacitores inflados ni nada raro a simple vista.
Será el 494?
La verdad no tengo muchas ganas de seguir jugando ahora mismo, asi que recurro a uds a ver si me tiran un dato más certero de la causa de la falla.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DJ-AS dijo:


> Buenas gente, tengo una buena fuente la cual quiero recuperar y el problema es que los valores que entrega están fuera de rango, incluso cuando está con carga:
> PG: 5.21
> Gris: 4.62
> 3.3v: 4.62 <--- el más crítico y el más descontrolado!
> 5v: 4.89
> 12v: 11.41
> -12: -10.70
> 
> Los valores los medí con el tester y luego los confirmé en el BIOS de un mother.
> Cambié los capacitores que rodean al 339, medí algunas resistencias y están bien y además lo cambié al 339 por las dudas.
> No hay capacitores inflados ni nada raro a simple vista.
> Será el 494?
> La verdad no tengo muchas ganas de seguir jugando ahora mismo, asi que recurro a uds a ver si me tiran un dato más certero de la causa de la falla.
> Muchas gracias.



no especificaste que fuente y una foto de los compontes que la componen valga la redundancia. yo probaria por la fuente auxiliar y los divisores resistivo es un diodo gastado o alguna resitencia cercana al TL341

Saludos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

es el *TL431 *bueno en realidad aparece de diferentes maneras az, tp,etc.
pero que sea el *431* es un integrado que emula un zener que es el que se encarga de hacer la regulacion del voltaje.


----------



## DJ-AS

Revisé las resistencias que van al 431 y están bien.
En el cable de stanbdy tengo 5.21v y encendida la fuente en el cable de power good tengo 4.8v.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> es el *TL431 *



gracias por la corrección amigo *Trilo* error de tipeo, en fin. 

*para el que tiene la fuente quemada *

Si no aportas datos estamos adivinando que es lo que esta haciendo con la reparación. Ademas no me dijiste nada de los diodos y el divisor jamas se queme o desvaloriza, pero si disminuye la tensión en punto A, la referencia sera menor por lo que la caída sera por igual.

saludos 

posdata sino hay datos no hay ayuda


----------



## PinoPC

Bueno, antes que todo un saludo. Pues sí, es eso, la fuente ATX se rehusa arrancar. La fuente como tal es una génerica marca Génesis de 480w gobernado por el famoso y archiconocido TL494 CN y la cuestión es la siguiente: la fuente una vez estando conectada a la PC desistió de arrancar, amagaba con arrancar en segundos, pero nada, decidí desmontarla y probarla afuera del gabinete, la enchufé, escuché el famoso " PLACK " de consumo y posteriormente puenteé el cable verde con masa y arrancó, duró así como unos 2min, la apagué mediante su switch de encendido, la volví arrancar y solo amagó con 1/2 vuelta el ventilador y así en lo sucesivo. En vista de eso, empecé hacer un testeo midiendo el voltaje del PS/ON cuyo resultado me arroja 2.38v y cuando quiere pasa a los 3v ( ¿¿ es esto correcto ?? ) y el STAND-BY me marca sus 5.05v, por ende, los demás voltajes NO están presentes ( sigue amagando con arrancar, pero nada de nada ) en vista de eso em piezo a revisar y no veo condensadores " hinchados " pero, por si acaso los cambié ( más que todos los de la salida en el secundario ) no veo sombras o quemaduras en el circuito impreso, pero retoqué soldaduras; medí los transistores del disipador primario y ninguno me arroja fugas o cortos y probé los dobles diodos del secundario y estos están bien. Hago la acotación de que he seguido el patrón de arreglos a los que muchos han solucionado a lo largo de los 41 post de aquí, pero ha sido infructuoso ... Lo que si quisiera saber porqué esa fluctuación en el voltaje del PS/ON ( cable verde ) cuando marca 2.38v y cuando quiere pisa los 3.03v. Agradecería la colaboración o guía ante este problemita con la fuente. OJO, soy un aprendiz. Gracias.


----------



## shevchenko

Eso podria ser un Diodo o un Cap malo del lado secundario...


----------



## mcrven

PinoPC dijo:


> ... Lo que si quisiera saber porqué esa fluctuación en el voltaje del PS/ON ( cable verde ) cuando marca 2.38v y cuando quiere pisa los 3.03v. Agradecería la colaboración o guía ante este problemita con la fuente. OJO, soy un aprendiz. Gracias.



En www.comunidadelectronicos.com/download.htm verás un punto indicado como Fuentes de PC - Más de 50 diagramas de fuentes de computadora PC en formato PDF (5.4Mb)

descarga el archivo y en la página 12 podrás ver el diagrama de una de tantas fientes de PC. Si encuentras la tuya, mejor que mejor. Cualquiera vale que casi todas son muy parecidas.

En la ATX se encuentra una pequeña fuente separada de la principal. Se denomina Stand By Power Supply y es la encargada de suministrar 5 V. (Cable violeta) deniminado SB, más 18 V para suministrar la tensión de arranque al TL494 u otro similar. Debes revisar esa fuente y comprobar que suministra esas tensiones correctamente.

Avisa resultados y seguimos si es necesario.


----------



## PinoPC

shevchenko dijo:


> Eso podria ser un Diodo o un Cap malo del lado secundario...





Gracias. Era un capacitor de 47uf de 50v que estaba molestando, estaba cerca de los dobles diodos del secundario.. Pasó desapercibido el cap..


----------



## pandacba

Esa falla es muy común e incluso suele pasar en la placa en las fuentes secundarias a veces se notan a simple vista y otras hay que medirlos.
Felicitaciones
Te fijaste en todos porque si ese fallo hay otros muy próximos a fallar seguramente


----------



## PinoPC

pandacba dijo:


> Esa falla es muy común e incluso suele pasar en la placa en las fuentes secundarias a veces se notan a simple vista y otras hay que medirlos.
> Felicitaciones
> Te fijaste en todos porque si ese fallo hay otros muy próximos a fallar seguramente




Si, ya anteriormente los había cambiados, pero los pequeños CAP los había obviados y decidí cambiarlos todos, todos, incluso lo que están en el pié de los transistores de potencia del primario.. Lo que si es que de esto lo que se aprende es que una vez cambiados los CAP se deben cambiar todos, aunque su apariencia estén de lo mejor y más si es una fuente que ya tiene sus años ( 8 años por lo menos ) ahora, me surge una(s) pregunticas. ¿¿ Es imperativo que el cable verde tenga los 5v para que encienda la fuente ?? una vez cambiado los CAP, el voltaje quedó estable a 3.03v. ¿¿ Cual es la falla del optoacoplador cuando éste está averiado ?? ¿¿ Cual sería el comportamiento de fuente de poder ??


----------



## mcrven

PinoPC dijo:


> ... ¿¿ Es imperativo que el cable verde tenga los 5v para que encienda la fuente ??



El cable verde = PS ON: Encendido de la fuente. Es una señal lógica: I = Stanby, 0 = ON (esto ocurre cuando el cable verde se conecta a masa).

Poco importa el potencial y eso lo puedes verificar en cualquiera de los diagramas que te sugerí ayer.


----------



## AcoranTf

Ando intentando reparar una fuente ATX de una minitorre y lleva los integrados DNA1001 y DNA1002. Pero no encuentro ninguna informacion en internet sobre esos CI, tan solo unos esquemas parciales y que no me sirven de nada.
El problema que tiene la fuente es que esta permanentemente en proteccion. Al principio arrancaba a veces sin carga, pero al conectarle alguna carga entraba en proteccion, pero ahora no se que paso y se quedo permanentemente en proteccion.
La fuente en si funciona perfectamente, si anulo la proteccion. Los voltajes son correctos y dan la intensidad correspondiente, pero no me fio de dejarla asi con las protecciones desactivadas.
¿Alguien tiene info de estos CI's, o quizas el esquema de la fuente?. El modelo de fuente es: Delta Electronics DPS-250AB-7.

Saludos.


----------



## yago22

Hola a todos
Tengo una fuente ATX para reparar, la falla que tiene es que los cables naranjas deberían tener 3,3V y me esta dando 5V.
Revise la placa, controle el regulador TL341 y funciona correctamente. Descubrí que el chip de gestión de energía, un WT7502S, en su salida de 3,3V (pin 5) me arroja 4,6 V. Entonces creo yo que este es el componente dañado. Pero en mi ciudad no lo consigo, alguien sabría decirme cual es su reemplazo?

Desde ya les agradezco sus respuestas. ...


----------



## mcrven

yago22 dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Tengo una fuente ATX para reparar, la falla que tiene es que los cables naranjas deberían tener 3,3V y me esta dando 5V.
> Revise la placa, controle el regulador TL341 y funciona correctamente. Descubrí que el chip de gestión de energía, un WT7502S, en su salida de 3,3V (pin 5) me arroja 4,6 V. Entonces creo yo que este es el componente dañado. Pero en mi ciudad no lo consigo, alguien sabría decirme cual es su reemplazo?
> 
> Desde ya les agradezco sus respuestas. ...



https://www.techpowerup.com/articles/160/images/WT7502.pdf‎

En ese enlace tienes el datasheet del TW7502. Ese IC no es el controlador del fuente sino un supervisor de tensiones y, los pines 5 y 6 no son salidas sino las entradas de los 3.3V y 5V. Si están en buen estado, el IC habilita la señal PGO [ pin 8 ] Power Good.

Todo eso se explica en el datasheet. Si no puedes leerlo en inglés, utiliza el traductor de google.


----------



## maxter10

Esta fuente anda bien, las salidas de las tensiones son correctas.

Solo que cuando la desconecto hace un ruido.

Grabé un video: 






 

Me intriga saber qué componente puede generar este ruido y si en un futuro se puede dañar o dañar los dispositivos conectados.

Cualquier información se agradece !!!

Gracias!! ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parece una oscilación

Siempre lo hizo ? Sino , a partir de que ?

Lo hace con y sin carga ?


----------



## mcrven

maxter10 dijo:


> Esta fuente anda bien, las salidas de las tensiones son correctas.
> 
> Solo que cuando la desconecto hace un ruido.
> 
> 
> Cualquier información se agradece !!!
> 
> Gracias!! ...



1)  Desconecta el FanCooler (ventilador) y haz la prueba de nuevo.

2)  Si no resulta la 1, haz la prueba bajo carga: PC conectado y mandado a apagar.

3)  En caso de continuar, revisa los capacitores de la fuente StandBy.

4) Si aún no para, revisa todos los capacitores y todas sus características: ESR, capacidad, aspecto físico (Requiere instrumentos ej: Capacímetro, Medidor de ESR).

Y... buen ojo y suerte.


----------



## jeap

Hola buenas noches tengo una fuente de pc que ya le cambie los transistores 13007 estaban reventados, tambien las resistencias de 1homio que llevan en la base de los mismos tambien quemadas , y el capacitador electrilitico  1 que estaba inflado en el primario, ok  le medi los diodos del primario y todo bien pero ahora solo me marca 5v al menos ya no se quemaron los transistores al colocarla en la corriente electrica, les agradecería su ayuda ...


----------



## altander

El Ruido de la fuente es por una oscilación en el transformador y puede ser por la ferrita este suelta y aveces lo hace por descarga de capacitores siempre en el transformador; yo reparo bastante de estas fuentes y encuentro varias con ese ruido.


----------



## HellRaiserDarkStar

Hola a todos, quisiera saber que opinan al respecto: Tengo una fuente de poder defectuosa, las pcs no arrancan con la misma y si con otras fuentes. Revisando la fuente defectuosa (es de alta gama Antec 1200W , la tengo hace mas de 6 años y hace 3 años mas o menos se le quemo el cooler el cual reemplace y siguio andando sin problemas hasta ahora) la misma entrega todas las tensiones de forma correcta, dentro de los valores.

El ventilador de la fuente funciona, el led indicador de la fuente pasa de rojo (el stanby cuando se enchufa) a verde (encendido), conectada a la pc giran todos los ventiladores tando los conectados al mother, a la fuente, y al panel frontal, tambien giran los ventiladores de las placas de video.

Pero ninguna pc se inicia, no se ve nada en los monitores, solo en una pc acusa pitidos de la bios que indican error en la memoria ram, se cambia la fuente y se elimina el problema. La abri pero no encontre nada raro ni chamuscado. cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida, desde ya gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Hola..

¿Las mediciones de tensión los hiciste con carga?. La falla común es en los capacitores de salida de CD de la fuente ya con el tiempo se degradan y aumenta su ESR (Resistencia Serie Equivalente) provocando que la salida de tensión tenga fluctuaciones.

Algunas veces se nota a simple vista pues los capacitores se hinchan, otras no tanto. Se necesita un medidor de ESR para descartar fallas, o bien, de entrada cambiar todos los capacitores de salida.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

HellRaiserDarkStar dijo:


> Hola a todos, quisiera saber que opinan al respecto: Tengo una fuente de poder defectuosa, las pcs no arrancan con la misma y si con otras fuentes.


 
esa fuente tiene un costo de 1500 pesos en mi pais y los repuestos un costo de 120 pesos mismo debe pasar en todos lados. Asi que vale la pena.

No hace falta medir nada y cambiar los capacitores de salida en conjunto con los diodos que por lo que comentan perdieron velocidad... muy común en las fuentes de mas de 600W. Siempre pierden velocidad los diodos secundarios supongo que es por la elevada frecuencia en la *I peak (IFSM)*


----------



## shevchenko

de paso saca las rams y limpialas... revisa cables malos en la zona de las fichas
además de entregar los voltajes, los tiene que mantener bajo carga, con algunas lámparas de autos podes cargar sus voltajes individualmente y ver que pasa... tal vez alguno (por el problema que te comentan más arriba) se cae bajo carga...


Saludos!!


----------



## HellRaiserDarkStar

Gracias por todos los aportes, no la probe con lamparas de auto, estando la fuente conectada, con cuidado medi todos los conectores a los que pude acceder, y tenia las tensiones dentro de los valores, como carga estaban: 2 ventiladores de 120 uno de 140 dos de 80 del gabiente,los de las placas de video, el panel de control estaba encendido (lector de memoria control de ventiladores carga usb etc, y pantalla).

No noté fluctuaciones en las tensiones, si note que el led del disco quedaba encendido tambien, pero la rama que alimentaba el disco tambien tenia las tensiones.Voy a conseguir alguna lampara de 12v y voy a hacer la pruebas, por el tema de las memorias es lo primero que hice cuando escuche los pitidos de advertencia, no encontre nada raro, fui intercalandolas, incluso use de otra pc y lo mismo. cuando tenga novedades se las comparto, nuevamente muchas gracias por su tiempo, que tengan un gran dia!


----------



## jorge256

Hola
Ando buscando detalles del voltaje de la fuente, donde se conecta los hd y me da el voltaje a 4.8 v y es normal? 

otro lado que conecta de 24 pins hay uno que es morado que tambien es normal de 11.39 v?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si son voltajes en vacío , si.

Vuelve a probarla con alguna carga . . .  disco rígido por ejemplo.


----------



## jorge256

asi me da el voltaje pero tiene que estar en 5 v? si


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si en 5 , en 12 , en 3,3 . . .


----------



## Hatman23

Hola a todos tengo una fuente ATX que sufrió de sobre consumo es de 250w y tuvo una carga de al menos unos 350w con lo cual termino con su vida útil, la llevaron al service oficial y no la pudieron reparar, en realidad vi que solo cambiaron los componentes más comunes, transistores, comparador de voltaje, TL494 y demás transistores como el 2SC1084,2SCC945,etc. La revise y encontré que unas resistencias que están relacionadas con los transistores 3DD13009 de bajo valor estaban abiertas, las cambie, pero de todas maneras la fuente no enciende revise el T3 de los 5v Standby y el voltaje es correcto, lo que vi que en el cable verde PS_ON el voltaje oscilaba entre 1v7 a 2v4 constantemente volví a cambiar el comparador LM339N y reemplace el TL494 por un KA7500b y dejo de oscilar paso a 2v3, pero medí en otra fuente el PS_ON y me daba 5v, esta si funciona, aunque también medí cuando ponía a masa el PS_ON el voltaje daba 0v lo cual está bien. Bueno no sé cómo seguir o de donde vendría el problema. Otra de las cosas que vi que esta fuente tiene dos FC12C20 Swicht Mode Dual Fast Recovery Power Rectifiers ¿y esta configuración? ¿para qué doble?. No entiendo bien de donde salen los 5v del PS_ON porque me fije en algunos diagramas pero esta fuente es distinta se que vienen del T3 StandBy pero no sé bien el camino que recorre para que se pierdan 2v7 y me entregue solo el resto.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Hola
Eso de "dual diode" es que tiene un par de diodos, uno para cada devanado secundario del transformador de forma que se tiene un medio puente rectificador, este tipo de montaje es usado en transformadores de doble devanado secundario.

¿Has revisado los capacitores de la fuente Stby?, esos suelen dañarse a menudo junto con los de la fuente principal, la caída de voltaje es uno de sus principales síntomas 

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

o bien puede checar los *zener* desconecta la esta* push-pull* y sigue el camino de los *5V* de *la Stb* de seguro algo hace que baje, sea por consumo o por error de regulación 

en mis año he encontrado que la tensión de la bobina driver hacia que la fuente aux me trabaje mal, pero este es otro caso,, pero muchas veces tiene que ver que si esa fuente no esta correcta no funcione nada,, de hay toma parámetros,,, a la misma vez puede que este bien y sean los componentes de la etapa secundaria los culpables y se reflejen en la aux,,, pero esa es otra observación mia !!

saludos


----------



## Hatman23

*Daniel Meza*
 Tengo varias fuentes ATX pero en ninguna vi dos Rectificadores juntos en la salida de los 12v, la verdad es que verifique desde las salidas hasta el T1 y la parte del comparador y TL494. EL T3 lo cambie por otro porque crei que anda mal pero es lo mismo asi que voy a verificar lo que me sugeriste.

*SSTC*
Los Zener´s no los verifique pero creo que no hay ninguno para el PS_ON de todas maneras voy a revisar todo.

Estuve leyendo algo que me parecio interesante en cuanto a la descripcion del funcionamiento sobre una ATX de 200w, mi fuente lamentablemente no es igual pero me sirve para guiarme.

Lo que explica es lo siguiente 

Encendido:

Cuando el PS-ON se pone a tierra el transistor Q10 se cierra y se cierra el próximo Q1,el capacitor C15  comienza su carga a través de la R15 y en el pin 4 TL494 comienza disminución de voltaje a cero gracias a R17. Debido a esto la tensión se incrementa y el ancho de pulso. De esta manera la fuente comienza a funcionar. 

Entonces voy a empezar desde el Pin 4 del TL494 hasta llegar al T3 a ver que encuentro.


----------



## Hatman23




----------



## Daniel Meza

Hola, justo esos diodos dobles son los marcados como F10P048, de manera común están encapsulados en TO-220.

Ahora, viendo tu diagrama, la salida PS-ON viene de un regulador 78L05 por lo que si o si debe de tener esa tensión. Verifica que en la entrada de dicho regulador llegue la tensión suficiente para regular, es decir unos 7-9 volts.


----------



## mcrven

Hatman23 dijo:


> http://thumbs.subefotos.com/25bd2c5660a56d56f973aa6d34c881f4o.jpg




http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/archivos/Fuentes-PC.zip

Desde ese enlace puedes descargar varios diagramas de diferentes fuentes. Puede que encuentres alguna similar a la tuya.

El sistema PS/ON es solo un interruptor para encender el chopper de la fuente. Si el cooler arranca, significa que la función se cumple. El hecho que no veas 5V en el cable verde no es significativo; depende de la circuitería de tu fuente particular.

La tensiones importantes son: +5V standby, +18V stanby, +/- 115V sobre capacitores de entrada, +5V en cables rojos, +3,3V en cables naranja; este par de tensiones son la base de control para la regulación. Las tensiones -5V (en desuso), -12V y +12V son reguladas como consecuencia de la regulación de los +5V, +3.3V y pueden mostrar diferencias importantes ej: +10,5V y aún así, la PC seguirá funcionando.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

> Para probar una fuente lo que debes hacer es:
> 
> 1. Desconectar todos los conectores de la board y de las unidades.
> 
> 2. Enciendes la fuente uniendo con un cable externo el cable verde con alguno de los cables negros. Esto le envía una señal de Power-ON a la fuente. En ese momento el ventilador empieza a moverse lo que indica que ya hay voltaje en la salida.
> 
> 3. Si la fuente enciende mide el voltaje entre el cable negro (la tierra) y los demás cables, debe darte algo aproximado a esto:
> 
> negro – rojo: 5 voltios
> negro – amarillo: 12 voltios
> negro – azul: -12 voltios
> negro – blanco: -5 voltios
> negro – naranja: 3.3 voltios
> negro – violeta: 5 voltios
> 
> 4 Si la fuente no enciende es porque seguramente alguno de los diodos de rectificación se quemo o entro en corto, casi siempre es el de 5 voltios, y esto sucede porque le exiges a la fuente mas corriente de la que puede soportar.
> 
> Espero te sea de ayuda esta información
> 
> Fernando.



Hola *Fernando.*
Muy interesante tu explicación, me quedan algunas dudas:
Cuando tu dices *"La fuente enciende"*, te refieres a
que comienza a funcionar el ventilador ?
En mi caso Cuando abrí la caja, observé el fusible quemado
y lo reemplace por uno nuevo, luego hice las siguientes pruebas:
1) Hice el puente del *cable verde con un negro*.
2) Conecté la fuente a 220V y la encendí con el interruptor que
está debajo de la ficha de conexión.
El ventilador *NO ARRANCO * .
3) Desconecté el ventilador de la fichita. 
4) Desmonté el taponcito de goma y lo lubriqué con 3 gotitas
de aceite de máquina de coser, volvía cerrar todo, repetí la
prueba y* NO ARRANCO*.
5) Pelé los 2 cablecitos del mismo, y como se que funciona 
con 5 Volt, puse tres pilas en serie a manera de fuente, me
daba, 4,7 volt. Los puse y el Cooler comenzó a funcionar a 
baja velocidad.
*Solo me faltó tomar la diferencia de potencial entre los 2 pines 
de la fichita de conexión.*Que por ser tan chiquitos, voy a 
pensar como poner el multímetro.
La fuente es nueva. Nunca fue abierta, hasta tenía la tirita adhesiva
de seguridad, adentro no se ve nada hinchado ni quemado, no
tiene ningún tipo de olor.
No levanté la placa para ver por debajo (descargando los capacitores),
*PODRA SER EL VENTILADOR.*
Te agradeceré si me puedes hacer alguna sugerencia.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Cuando tu dices *"La fuente enciende"*, te refieres a
> que comienza a funcionar el ventilador ?
> En mi caso Cuando abrí la caja, observé el fusible quemado
> y lo reemplace por uno nuevo,



Nop ,,, La fuente enciende cuando están todas las tensiones presentes en la etapa secundaria: 3,3V 5V 12V ,,,etc

Los fusibles no se queman solos deberías leer para iniciar una reparación de fuente. Primero necesitas 5V del PS (on)   nada de pilas


----------



## hugob

Buenas Colegas,

Les comento que ha ingresado una fuente Sentey Metal Blade 750W, la cuestión es que al revisar veo fusible quemado, reemplazo puente retificador (GBU 1006 F), y diodo In5406, junto con una resistencia de 2.2 ohm abierta y fusible obviamente.

Procedo a conectar la fuente con una lampara en serie de 100w por precaución y la misma enciende con consumo leve y desaparece, eso me da la pauta que no tengo corto en el primario.

Realizo la medición de la fuente standby y tengo los 5V, y en PS_ON tengo 2.5V aproximadamente.

Aquí mi duda: Cuando conecto el Verde y el Negro la fuente no enciende, y algo que me llama la atención es que en ese momento la lampara de protección en serie enciende y comienza a oscilar y no tengo tensión en las salidas. 

¿ Me estoy olvidando de algo? ¿ Que me aconsejan colegas ?

PD: Chequee el secundario, diodos, transistores, resistencias y nada en corto. 

Un saludo !!


----------



## Daniel Meza

Creo que el problema va por la potencia del foco en comparación con la de la lámpara, no estoy seguro. Una idea que se me ocurre de rápido es probar pero con dos focos (¿o más?) en paralelo y ese arreglo en serie a la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

SSTC dijo:


> Nop ,,, La fuente enciende cuando están todas las tensiones presentes en la etapa secundaria: 3,3V 5V 12V ,,,etc
> 
> Los fusibles no se queman solos deberías leer para iniciar una reparación de fuente. Primero necesitas 5V del PS (on)   nada de pilas



Hola querido amigo* SSTC.*
*FELIZ DIA DEL TRABAJADOR*
Gracias por las sugerencias que comentas.
Te comento por si deseas seguir el tratamiento que le estoy dando a esta revisación.
1) Quité los 4 diodos rectificadores de 2 Amp. ( RL207), y los revisé de acuerdo a
lo que es normal (conducción en un solo sentido), encontré que 2 de ellos estaban
bien y los otros 2 conducían en ambos sentidos.
2) Desmonté el disipador del primario que tiene 2 transistores 13007 T (NPN), los
revisé con el multímetro y ambos están bien y además bien aislados.
3) Aún no revisé los capacitores, por lo que se puede ver no están inflados, por lo 
que ahora voy a revisar las resistencias que están en serie en la base de los capacitores.

NO quisiera desarmar más , no obstante compré 4 capacitores para cambiar todos. 

*Pregunta:* Te parece que debo seguir desmontando componentes ?? o cambio
los capacitores y vuelvo a armar todo ??

Adjunto fotos de todo lo que hice.
Perdona si utilizo algo de tu tiempo.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## Eliver

Buenas tardes, saludos

Tengo una fuente de poder de Computadora, la misma funciona correctamente pero tiene un ruido agudo, creo que el problema esta en los condensadores de 330 uf y 200v, mi pregunta es:

¿Puedo reemplazar esos condensadores por unos de 390 uf y 200v? ya que no consigo los condensadores de 330uf 200v


Gracias de antemano...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola caro Don Eliver , puede canbiar sin problema algun mismo porque los 390uF aun estan muy cercano a  330uF (menos de 20% de tolerancia).
No creo que resolva lo problema del pitido (ruido de alta frequenzia) , eso mas parece sener una oscilación en la malla de control PWM.
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Eliver

Muchísimas gracias amigo haré el reemplazo, tomando tu palabra, me podrías explicar un poco sobre la malla que en realidad desconozco disculpa!

Agradecido por su respuesta.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Las fuentes de PC son basadas en tecnologia Conmutada , la tensión de la RED AC es rectificada y filtrada por los capacitores que quieres canbiar , ahora tenemos aproximadamente 300Voltios DC , esa tensión DC es conmutada a una razón de decenas de quilohercios (50Khz o mas aun) y aplicadas a un transformador especial con nucleo de Ferrita. 
La tensión AC de alta frequenzia desahollada en lo  secundario dese transformador es rectificada y filtrada por lo inductor toroidal de ferrita (ese generalmente en color amarillo) y capacitores electroliticos. 
Hay una amuestra desa tensión de salida que es conparada a una referenzia de buena precisión de tensión cuja salida de conparación (error) controla lo ciclo de trabajo de la conmutación. 
Asi cuando la tensión de salila DC  baja lo circuito  de control PWM aumenta lo ciclo de trabajo de la conmutación y tanbien al réves cuando la tensión de salida DC sube lo circuito de control PWM baja lo ciclo de trabajo de la conmutación hasta que si estabilize. 
Como esa conmutación es hecha en decenas de Khz NO es possible ouir (escuchar) , pero cuando hay oscilaciones espurias (molestas) en esa malla de control , esa generalmente ocorre en la faixa audible (algunos Khz) .
Desejo que tengas entiendido esa breve esplicación de como anda una fuente conmutada.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Lucho LP

Cuando se escucha ese sonido tan alto, podría ser indicador de algún desperfecto en la etapa de conmutación, y teniendo en cuenta que ésta oscila muy por encima del rango audible, ese agudo que aparece no debería estar... Chequeá los electrolíticos y todo lo que encuentres asociado a la etapa, y si podés medir a que frecuencia está oscilando mejor.
Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

hugob dijo:


> Realizo la medición de la fuente standby y tengo los 5V, y en PS_ON tengo 2.5V aproximadamente.



En *PS ON* tiene que haber 5V es muy bajo 2,5V 

Saludos





DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola querido amigo* SSTC.*
> *FELIZ DIA DEL TRABAJADOR*
> 
> NO quisiera desarmar más , no obstante compré 4 capacitores para cambiar todos.
> 
> *Pregunta:* Te parece que debo seguir desmontando componentes ?? o cambio
> los capacitores y vuelvo a armar todo ??
> 
> Adjunto fotos de todo lo que hice.
> Perdona si utilizo algo de tu tiempo.
> Un Abrazo.
> Roberto.



No es molestias mientra pueda y gracias e igualmente saludos para usted. No siga cambiando componentes ya con los diodos restificadore de la etapa primara alcanza y bien ahora es comenzar a checar que esta fuente que te marco este entregando 5 y 12V

*esta:*



te mando esta fotos para como muestras como primero tienes que chacar que arraque no hace falta que coloques los disipadores,,, si ellos la fuente puede trabajar hasta 50W tranquilamente no hace falta hacer muchas mejoras porque lo importante es que arranque despues cuando tenga carga  y tenga que entregar toda la potencia bueno ahi se vera si hat que colocar componentes nuevos... quemados SI desgastado NO





Si quieres colocar led en la salida busca cualquier led y coloca uno en serie con una resistencia de 10Ω en la etapa de 3,3V otro con una resistencia de 220Ω en la etapa de 5V y por ultimo una resistencia de 1kΩ en la etapa de 12Volts y ya tendras pilotos para la primera etapa despues que las tensiones esten correcta sigues pero siempre proceso por proceso no vaya por un todo ve etapa por etapa 

Saludos  

*Posdata:* esta fuente esta para el taller para los proyecto que no pasan de 30W  o sea casi todos


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola Estimado amigo *SSTC.*
Gracias por tus comentarios. Los trataré de hacer al pie de la letra, dentro de mis
limitaciones.
*Veamos a ver si entendí bien: tu dices que debo colocar 3 leds:*
1 led en serie con una R de 10 Ohm en la terminal de la ficha del cable* color naranja y el otro
extremo a una terminal de un cable negro ? *
1 led en serie con una R de 220 Ohm en la terminal de un* cable violeta y el otro extremo a otro
terminal negro ?*
1 un tercer led con una R de *1000 Ohm  en la terminal de un cable rojo y el otro extremo a un
terminal negro ?*

*Después le pongo un fusible, armo la llave y el tomacorriente de entrada (como estaba). 
No armo mas nada y con mucho cuidado enchufo la fuente, ahí se tendrían que encender los leds ? *

*Te pido disculpas si, como no tengo experiencia, te pido tantas explicaciones.
Espero tu respuesta.*
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.



Perdón me olvidaba.
*Tengo que enchufar el ventilador y si todo esta bien, ademas de encenderse los leds 
tiene que arrancar el ventilador ?*
Son muchas preguntas nuevamente te pido disculpas.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## franklinfk

hola a todos, tengo una fuente atx la cual mantiene todos los voltajes estables solo que el -12v varia mucho, llegando a -11.765v, me doy cuenta porque el HWMonitor me muestra ese volt como el positivo algo es erróneo pues medí los volt con un tester y el +12v se mantiene totalmente estable.

otra cosa a esa fuente le cambie el diodo de los +12v por uno de 30 amperios, porque tenia de fabrica uno de 10A con capsulado pequeño, pero la placa tenia espacio para colocar uno grande incluso dos en paralelo

saludos...


----------



## Daniel Meza

No es alarmante esa variación de 300mV. Fuera de lo que te informa el programa ¿hay algún problema?
Sobre el reemplazo del diodo tampoco debe haber mayor problema, mientras sea igual o mayor en valor al del diseño original.

Saludos


----------



## franklinfk

Entonces me quedo tranquilo igual no presenta ninguna falla, aunque como te comente la fuente tiene espacio en el pcb para colocar dos diodos en paralelo, pero si coloco los dos en paralelo me empieza a calentar sin tener consumo por lo que tuve que dejarle uno solo de 30A


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si agregando díodos la fuente calienta :

O tienen fuga o son lentos (deben ser rápidos o ultrarrápidos)


----------



## Don Plaquetin

franklinfk dijo:


> hola a todos, tengo una fuente atx la cual mantiene todos los voltajes estables solo que el -12v varia mucho, llegando a -11.765v, me doy cuenta porque el HWMonitor me muestra ese volt como el positivo



el -12 es un diodo en dirección opuesta a los de la etapa de 12 o sea que sale desde la misma bobina. Por lo que tienes 2 opciones tienes un falso contacto en la etapa -12 o tú cheque anda mal pero verás que la etapa -12 es un diodo capcator bobina y cable a la mother no hay mucho como ves.

Éxitos


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola Estimado amigo *SSTC.*
> Gracias por tus comentarios. Los trataré de hacer al pie de la letra, dentro de mis
> limitaciones.
> *Veamos a ver si entendí bien: tu dices que debo colocar 3 leds:*
> 1 led en serie con una R de 10 Ohm en la terminal de la ficha del cable* color naranja y el otro
> extremo a una terminal de un cable negro ? *
> 1 led en serie con una R de 220 Ohm en la terminal de un* cable violeta y el otro extremo a otro
> terminal negro ?*
> 1 un tercer led con una R de *1000 Ohm  en la terminal de un cable rojo y el otro extremo a un
> terminal negro ?*
> 
> *Después le pongo un fusible, armo la llave y el tomacorriente de entrada (como estaba).
> No armo mas nada y con mucho cuidado enchufo la fuente, ahí se tendrían que encender los leds ? *
> 
> *Te pido disculpas si, como no tengo experiencia, te pido tantas explicaciones.
> Espero tu respuesta.*
> Un Abrazo.
> Roberto.
> 
> 
> 
> Perdón me olvidaba.
> *Tengo que enchufar el ventilador y si todo esta bien, ademas de encenderse los leds
> tiene que arrancar el ventilador ?*
> Son muchas preguntas nuevamente te pido disculpas.
> Un Abrazo.
> Roberto.



Hola Estimado amigo *SSTC*
El objeto de esta nota es mantenerte al tanto de que lo que estoy haciendo
según tu consejo. *Te ruego, no lo tomes a mal, pero si en algo me equivoco
me corrijas, cuando tengas tiempo.*
1) Preparé los diodos leds con las resistencias en serie.
2) Soldé los diodos rectificadores nuevos a la fuente.
3) mañana voy a comprar fusibles de 500 mA, que no tengo.

Adjunto fotos:

Muchas gracias por tu paciencia.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola querido amigo *SSTC.*
Esta es la segunda y última parte del montaje, antes de probar la fuente ATX.
Coloqué el fusible y probé su continuidad, monte el tomacorriente a la fuente,
coloqué los 4 diodos de rectificación, conecté el electroventilador y mañana 
temprano, me apresto a probar, según tus indicaciones, conectando la fuente y 
observar si están las tres tensiones presentes.
Lo que no monté aún son los transistores 13007T del primario.
Adjunto 3 fotos:

Muchas gracias y disculpa las molestias.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola querido amigo *SSTC.*
> Esta es la segunda y última parte del montaje, antes de probar la fuente ATX.
> Coloqué el fusible y probé su continuidad, monte el tomacorriente a la fuente,
> coloqué los 4 diodos de rectificación, conecté el electroventilador y mañana
> temprano, me apresto a probar, según tus indicaciones, conectando la fuente y
> observar si están las tres tensiones presentes.
> Lo que no monté aún son los transistores 13007T del primario.
> Adjunto 3 fotos:
> 
> Muchas gracias y disculpa las molestias.
> Bendiciones.
> Roberto.


!No olvide de poner una lampara incandescente de 100W y tensión igual a de la Red local en série con la entrada de AC de tu fuente.
Con ese "truco"ustedes NO estropia nada en casos de algun problema grave en el. 
Lo maximo que ocorre es la lampara asciesa al maximo brillo denunciando que algo vai mucho malo pero sin cualquer daño a la fuente.
Lo mas correcto es la lampara piscar brevemente encuanto los capacitores electrolicticos si cargan.
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

*Hola estimados amigos SSTC y Sr. Daniel Lopes.*
Hice el ensayo como me explicó el *Sr. SSTC* y no encienden ninguno 
de los 3 leds. Adjunto fotos de todo.
Se me ocurrió seguir el circuito de entrada de corriente a la fuente
y me encuentro que de la llave sale un *Termistor MF72 509*
según el diagrama que adjunto.
*¿ Podría estar abierto ese termistor ?*
En cuanto a lo que me explica el *Sr. Lopes*, NO he tenido esa precaución,
*pero de ahora en mas la tendré*. Adjunto Foto, del tomacorriente hasta
la fuente. *Gracias Sr. Lopes.* *
Si se les ocurre algo no dejen de comentarlo. *GRACIAS A AMBOS.
Un fuerte Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## mcrven

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Se me ocurrió seguir el circuito de entrada de corriente a la fuente
> y me encuentro que de la llave sale un *Termistor MF72 509*
> según el diagrama que adjunto.
> *¿ Podría estar abierto ese termistor ?*



Ley de Murphi, amigo Roberto: Todo lo que puede ocurrir ocurrir´.

La hoja de datos muestra un n´umero ligeramente diferente: MF72-5D9.

Es f´acil comprobar el componente con el mult´imetro: en fr´io, sin que se haya encendido la fuente por un er´iodo prolongado, debe medir aprox 5Ω. Luego de haber encendido la fuente por unos minutos (5'~10') debe parecer que est´a en corto: l´inea desconectada y deber´ia medir no m´as de 0,21Ω.

OJO: veo una lectura de 221V. No s´e si es DC o AC. Con l´inea de 220VAC o 120VAC, el voltaje DC entre + y - del puente debe ser de, no menos de 330VDC.

Ahora, indicaste no haber instalado los TRs MJE13000, ¿C´omo pretendes de enciendan los LED? Sin eso TRs no hay fuente, no hay tensiones de ninguna especie.

Revisa y, saludos: Prueba con l´ampara en serie.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola* Sr. mcrven.*
*Gracias por sumarse a esta conversación, de la que no quedan dudas aprendí mucho*
*respecto de la primera vez que abrí la fuente.*
Le comento: 221VCA que ve usted en mi multímetro es la tensión que le llega al 
tomacorriente de la fuente, dado que en Argentina la red domiciliaria es de 220 VCA.
En cuanto se refiere a no haber instalado los diodos 13007T con el disipador fue un
error de interpretación mio, pero es lo que haré inmediatamente, antes de volver a
probar.
En cuanto se refiere conectar mediante lámpara serie, eso haré de ahora en más, ya
me lo recomendó el *Sr. Lopes*. Y el termistor tiene Ud razón es el* MF72-5D9*
Aprovecho para comentarle que aún no revisé los capacitores del primario, porque
no se como hacerlo. *¿ Debo desinstalarlos o dejarlos en la placa y con un multímetro en Ohm, uno sus patas y veo si hay continuidad ?*
Cuando termine con todo este trabajo, no le queden dudas que subiré los resultados
funcione o no, a ver si sugieren que desarme el secundario.
Nuevamente gracias Sr. mcrven.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## mcrven

Verás Roberto, conectas la energía a la fuente sin los 13007 (Estos son transistores de alto voltaje, no diodos como crees.), mide la tensión DC entre el + y - del puente de diodos. El fusible debe estar instalado y la prueba la haces con lámpara en serie. En ese punto debe poder ver 330~350 VDC.

OJO: MUCHO CUIDADO con los capacitores de entrada que acumulan mucha energía y la mantienen durante tiempo muy prolongado. Antes de probar con el multímetro en escala de OHM alli, los capacitores se deben descargar. Esto se hace dejando la fuente desconectada uno 5 minutos y luego se hace puente entre los bornes de cada uno con una Resitencia de unos 4.7~10 ohmios @ 10W.

Hasta la próxima...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

en los extremos de los dos capacitores tendrás 300Vcc y en la unión de los dos 150 si estos están cargado a la hora de desconectarla de la red es porque no esta ni iniciando si estos se descargan al minuto es porque esta trabajando pero se esta protegiendo o no esta queriendo iniciar.... en lo que es la segunda fuente debes encontrar 12 y 5V y hasta ahora no me has dicho si esta esto lo tienes que encontrar en los diodos que están en la fuente auxiliar no la de potencia.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Estimados amigos *mcrven y SSTC.*

*Ahora, indicaste no haber instalado los TRs MJE13000, ¿C´omo pretendes de enciendan los LED? Sin eso TRs no hay fuente, no hay tensiones de ninguna especie.

Revisa y, saludos: Prueba con l´ampara en serie.


en los extremos de los dos capacitores tendrás 300Vcc y en la unión de los dos 150 si estos están cargado a la hora de desconectarla de la red es porque no esta ni iniciando si estos se descargan al minuto es porque esta trabajando pero se esta protegiendo o no esta queriendo iniciar.... en lo que es la segunda fuente debes encontrar 12 y 5V y hasta ahora no me has dicho si esta esto lo tienes que encontrar en los diodos que están en la fuente auxiliar no la de potencia.*

*Gracias desde ya por vuestra paciencia.*
De acuerdo a las respuestas, estoy poniendo manos a la obra.
Lo que ocurre es que *No entiendo los pasos a seguir.*
Ya coloqué el disipador del primario con sus correspondientes
transistores 13007 T.
Ahora voy a descargar los condensadores, pero como no tengo
resistencia de tanta potencia, lo haré con una lámpara de prueba
de doble foco (ver Foto).

En cuanto se refiere a la *Fuente auxiliar*, *¿ Cual es, me la
pueden marcar en las fotos que les envío, por favor ?
Esos 12V y 5 V están presentes cuando la fuente está energizada, con tensión ?*

Perdonen mi ignorancia, pero además de mis 71 primaveras, todo esto
lo hago porque me gusta, jamás con fines de lucro, caso contrario ya
me hubiera muerto de hambre.

Un Fuerte abrazo a ambos.
Roberto.


----------



## mcrven

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Estimados amigos *mcrven y SSTC.*
> 
> 
> En cuanto se refiere a la *Fuente auxiliar*, *¿ Cual es, me la
> pueden marcar en las fotos que les envío, por favor ?
> Esos 12V y 5 V están presentes cuando la fuente está energizada, con tensión ?*
> 
> Perdonen mi ignorancia, pero además de mis 71 primaveras, todo esto
> lo hago porque me gusta, jamás con fines de lucro, caso contrario ya
> me hubiera muerto de hambre.
> 
> Un Fuerte abrazo a ambos.
> Roberto.



En el post #850 puedes ver un diagrama de una fuente ATX. Todas son prácticamente iguales salvo uno que otro componente.

En el #852 indiqué un link que lleva a una página y contiene unos 50 o más circuitos de fuentes ATX.

En una imagen del post #858, SSTC señaló el sitio de la fuente que llamas o llaman erróneamente, fuente auxiliar. No es una fuente auxiliar en absoluto. La señalan cómo Stand-by PS, o sea, fuente de poder en espera. Inmediatamente que se conecta la línea AC, esta se energiza y suministra 18 V (12 según SSTC) para el inicio del generador de pulsos y 5V para el circuito de arranque PS-ON (Cable verde).

Las lámparas que utilizas para descargar los caps están bien. Solo que debes esperar unos 3 minutos antes de intentar descargar los caps, no vaya ser que te las vuelen.

En cuanto a primaveras, casi que te gano por dos... Saludos.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola estimado *mcrven.*
Antes que nada quiero agradecer las molestias y el tiempo que le restas a tus
ocupaciones para dedicarlo a ponerme en tema.
Ocurre, a mi entender, que pequeñas expresiones idiomáticas, propias de cada
país de habla hispana, hacen que por mas que uno lea y trate de interpretar, 
si no tiene una base sólida del tema, se hace muy difícil.
Es por eso que yo envío tantas fotos, por aquello de que una imagen equivale a
mil palabras. 
Bien. Aclarado lo de mi confusión de la supuesta fuente auxiliar, recuerdo muy 
bien esa imágen que SSTC tuvo la gentileza de marcar, generalmente conocida
como Stand-by.
Veremos hasta donde llego y les comentaré los resultados.
Te envío una foto de una lámpara serie que hice, para evitar el portalámparas suelto ,
dado que por cuestión de espacio no tengo tablero. 

Saludos.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bonito y práctico probador 

Corré la lámpara y ponele otra lámpara en paralelo con llave , así seleccionas 75 y 150 Watts


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola*Sr. DOSMETROS*.
Muchas gracias. Excelente idea, la pondré en práctica.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

*Hola queridos amigos y participantes de mi proyecto.*
*Gracias a Dios y a los Sres. mcrven, SSTC, Daniel Lopes y a DOS METROS.*

*La Fuente Esta Funcionando*

La probe como me han explicado ustedes, con la serie.
Apenas tuve todo conectado, encendió y apagó la serie,
puse en ON el interruptor de la fuente y comenzó a 
funcionar el ventilador.
Tomé las tensiones con el multímetro y obtuve los
valores muy cercanos a 12V, 5 V y 3.3 V como era
de esperar.

Agradezco y FELICITO a todos ustedes, van fotos, 
no se ve pero el ventilador está funcionando.

*GRACIAS MIL.*
Un abrazo a todos.
Roberto.


----------



## mcrven

Quién persevera vence. Felicítate tú mismo, que lo has lograo, chaval...
En hora buena...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

mcrven dijo:


> En una imagen del post #858, SSTC señaló el sitio de la fuente que llamas o llaman erróneamente, fuente auxiliar. No es una fuente auxiliar en absoluto. La señalan cómo Stand-by PS, o sea, fuente de poder en espera. Inmediatamente que se conecta la línea AC, esta se energiza y suministra 18 V (12 según SSTC) para el inicio del generador de pulsos y 5V para el circuito de arranque PS-ON (Cable verde).



Generalmente subo una foto y la palabra que usamos o que la llamamos por mis pagos. Si utilizara la terminología correcta seria mejor, pero como veras tengo mis mil defectos que no pienso corregir 

 

ya hablando en serio 18V!!! La verdad que las veces que encuentro mas de 12V en la de *PS-ON Signal* hay mas tensión en la etapa de 5V  pero por supuesto no he desarmado todas las fuentes y hay miles de modelos 

​


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola amigos del Foro.
Me regalaron una fuente de PC marca *CODEGEN 400 WATT*, para practicar.
Cuando la abrí, luego de la limpieza, encuentro un chispazo en la chapa del
lado del secundario, y lo que me parecieron tres capacitores quemados
que (agrandado por mi poquita experiencia), marque de blanco para sustituir.
Cuando, con mucho esfuerzo, ya que no hay lugar para nada, retiro el
primero, observo que no es un capacitor electrolítico como había supuesto,
sino una inductancia, choque o como se llame ya que el núcleo tenía un bobinado 
de un alambre de unos 0.9 mm de diámetro.
En el envoltorio plástico, puede leerse *"HGX ROHS"*, sin ningún otro dato.
Marque los tres con Liquid Paper y saqué fotos a todo.
Fui a Data Sheet y no encontré nada.
Les agradeceré si me pueden desasnar una vez más.
Gracias a todos desde ya.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Esos son inductancias para filtrado, de nada sirve el dato que traen impreso, suele ser del fabricante del termofit y no hace referencia a la inductancia ni tensión. 
Esos componentes muy muy rara vez se llegan a dañar pues solo son una bobina de grueso calibre.

Saludos


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Muchas Gracias Sr. Daniel Meza.
Lo volveré a instalar e investigare de donde pudo haber provenido el chispazo.
Posiblemente de algún capacitor. 
Buenas Noches.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es chispazo u hollin atraido por electrostática ?


----------



## mcrven

SSTC dijo:


> ya hablando en serio 18V!!! La verdad que las veces que encuentro mas de 12V en la de *PS-ON Signal* hay mas tensión en la etapa de 5V  pero por supuesto no he desarmado todas las fuentes y hay miles de modelos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 156251​



Considero que tenemos una confusión, amigo. No me refiero a la señal PS-ON, sino a las tensiones de la fuente STAND-BY, digo tensiones, que a veces es solo tensión, pues solo traen los 5V.
En la mayoría de los casos, la fuente auxiliar suministra dos tensiones: una para la lógica inicial y la segunda para la operación de los drivers del chopper, esta ultima puede estar en un rango de entre 5V ~ 24V en fuentes de gran potencia y no es critico en absoluto. Podrás ver que, en algunos casos esa tensión es tomada directamente de la linea de 12V (Cables amarillos).

Con referencia a la tensión en el cable verde (PS-ON), no tiene importancia su valor nominal. Como podrás observar, es la polarización de un pequeño TR que, estando saturado bloquea el chopear. Viene a través de un divisor resistivo y, cuando se conecta a masa via interruptor, puente o lógica, cesa la saturación del TR y el chopper puede operar.





DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Muchas Gracias Sr. Daniel Meza.
> Lo volveré a instalar e investigare de donde pudo haber provenido el chispazo.
> Posiblemente de algún capacitor.
> Buenas Noches.
> Roberto.



Esa fuente se ve muy sana, Roberto. Pruébala antes de desarmar cosas. Es posible que no tenga nada y te la regalaron solo porque te la regalaron y ya.

Ponla con lampara y prueba.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Hola queridos amigos del foro.
*Dios *estuvo nuevamente de mi lado y como lo vaticinó el *Sr. mcrven*:

*"La Fuente esta funcionando"*

En esta oportunidad, al abrir la caja de chapa, casi me comen los albatros.
La placa estaba sumida en tierra, de arriba y de abajo.
Le saqué con un pincel toda la tierra que pude, y en el lado de las soldaduras
con pincel y alcohol.
Luego extendí todos los cables, los 4 de alimentación que van a la placa y el 
del ventilador, unos 30 cm, para trabajar cómodo, ya que me veía teniendo
que voltear la placa varias veces, para cambiar componentes.
Luego de colocarle la inductancia y sin armarla, salió funcionando como nueva.
El ventilador ni se oye.
Nuevamente acorté los cables a su longitud casi original y la armé.
Por último, la probé en directo y le tomé nuevamente los voltajes.

Participaron en esta reparación los Señores: *mcrven , DOSMETROS y Daniel Meza*
a los cuales les estoy muy agradecido.
Un fuerte abrazo a todos.
Roberto.


----------



## mcrven

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola queridos amigos del foro.
> *Dios *estuvo nuevamente de mi lado y como lo vaticinó el *Sr. mcrven*:
> 
> *"La Fuente esta funcionando"*
> 
> El ventilador ni se oye.
> Nuevamente acorté los cables a su longitud casi original y la armé.
> Por último, la probé en directo y le tomé nuevamente los voltajes.
> 
> Participaron en esta reparación los Señores: *mcrven , DOSMETROS y Daniel Meza*
> a los cuales les estoy muy agradecido.
> Un fuerte abrazo a todos.
> Roberto.



No hay de qué, amigo Roberto. Mientras se pueda estamos para eso y cuando no se pueda... inventaremos como.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

mcrven dijo:


> No hay de qué, amigo Roberto. Mientras se pueda estamos para eso y cuando no se pueda... inventaremos como.


Hola a todos , caro Don mcrven hay estudios de como comunicarse con lo Alén via RF    
Veer en : http://misteriosenlaweb.blogspot.com.br/2011/02/el-spiricom-dispositivo-de-comunicacion.html
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don mcrven hay estudios de como comunicarse con lo Alén via RF
> Veer en : http://misteriosenlaweb.blogspot.com.br/2011/02/el-spiricom-dispositivo-de-comunicacion.html
> !Saludos desde Brasil!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes



Jajajaaaaa!!!! Muy bueno Señor Lopes. MUY OCURRENTE !!!
un abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## Hatman23

Saludos a todos estoy intentando reparar una fuente Micro ATX que van en los gabinetes ITX porque dejo de funcionar, cuando abrí la fuente había varios componentes explotados y quemados paso a detallarlos:

Resistencias
10E
1.5E

Transistores
C945
CS2N60F VDMOS MOSFET

Capacitor Cerámico
102

Por lo que pude deducir todo se origino por la mugre que tenia la fuente, además los disipadores son muy pequeños en este tamaño de fuente, creo que la falta adecuada de refrigeración y el tamaño incorrecto de los disipadores fueron la fuente principal del problema. Otra cosa que vi es que el disipador donde estaba montado el CS2N60F que además soporta dos transistores mas 13007 estaba apoyado sobre la resistencia de 1E5, el exceso de temperatura y el montaje incorrecto fue un combo explosivo, la resistencia de 10E estaba rostizada, la de 1E5 estaba negra del lado que apuntaba al disipador. El C945 y el CS2N60F estaban explotados, lo que hice fue reemplazar los componentes, y medir el puente rectificador, junto con dos Fast Recovery PR1005 y todas las resistencias de la zona afectada dándome valores correctos. En el T3 de Stand-BY hay otro Fast Recovery que me daba la medición mas alta que los otros mientras que los Fast Recovery de los 13007 me daban 530 el de Stand-By me daba 595, y otra cosa que no comprobé porque se veían bien los tres electrolíticos que se encuentran en dicha zona, uno de 4.7uF 50V y dos de 10uF 50v. Por otra parte cambie el CS2N60F N CHANNEL VMOS por un KHB7D0N65P1 N CHANNEL MOS FIELD EFFECT porque era el único que tenia:

Número de Parte: CS2N60F
Tipo de FET: MOSFET
Polaridad de transistor: N
ESPECIFICACIONES MÁXIMAS
Disipación total del dispositivo (Pd): 23
Tensión drenaje-fuente (Vds): 600
Tensión compuerta-fuente (Vgs): 30
Corriente continua de drenaje (Id): 2.1
Temperatura operativa máxima (Tj), °C: 150
CARACTERÍSTICAS ELÉCTRICAS
Tiempo de elevación (tr): 13
Conductancia de drenaje-sustrato (Cd), pF: 46
Resistencia drenaje-fuente RDS(on), Ohm: 4.6
Empaquetado / Estuche: TO220F

Número de Parte: KHB7D0N65P1
Tipo de FET: MOSFET
Polaridad de transistor: N
ESPECIFICACIONES MÁXIMAS
Disipación total del dispositivo (Pd): 160
Tensión drenaje-fuente (Vds): 650
Tensión compuerta-fuente (Vgs): 30
Corriente continua de drenaje (Id): 7
Temperatura operativa máxima (Tj), °C: 150
CARACTERÍSTICAS ELÉCTRICAS
Tiempo de elevación (tr): 40
Conductancia de drenaje-sustrato (Cd), pF: 113
Resistencia drenaje-fuente RDS(on), Ohm: 1.2
Empaquetado / Estuche: TO220AB

Lo que varia es Resistencia drenaje-fuente RDS(on), Ohm y Conductancia de drenaje-sustrato (Cd) además de la potencia de uno con respecto al otro.

Enchufe y no anduvo, tampoco tengo los 5V del PS_ON, ni los 5V de STAND_BY, no se si realmente vale la pena intentar repararla. Lo siguiente que voy a hacer es medir el T3 a ver si llega tension por que el IC es un SDC2921 y tendria que ver si funciona en caso contrario buscar una equivalencia.


----------



## salvador33

La pena no se si valdrá ni tampoco se cómo ayudarte pero veo que sabes por dónde andas.
Yo seguiría intentándolo igual es un condensador simplemente que está seco.
La satisfacción de que recobre vida el aparato te será grande


----------



## mcrven

Verifica el fusible y la presencia de los 330 VDC sobre los capacitores de entrada. Sin esta tensión no tendrás fuente standby y sin ella, no habrán 18V para el chopper ni señal power-on.


----------



## Hatman23

Bueno comprobé los capacitores y los valores están dentro de lo normal. El diodo que está cerca del T3 no es un FR1005 sino un 1N4007, compare el valor con respecto a uno nuevo y estaba un poco arriba entonces decidí cambiarlo.
Tengo una pregunta que tensión tendría que tener en la base y el colector del C945? 
Me puse a seguir las pistas desde la salida del T3 que tiene 3 pines, 1derecha (GND), 2 central ( V+) y 3 izquierda:
1)Sale pasando a través de un inductor y algunas resistencias llegando hasta el pin 13 del SDC2921 que es VCC. 
2)En la misma pista se forma +5VSB antes de llegar al IC.
3)También se conecta al pin (A) del optocoplador K817P.

Optocoplador K817p
Tiene 4 pines 1(A)-(C) - (C)-(E) 
T3 tiene 4 pines de entrada derecha 1 el siguiente hacia la izquierda 2 y así sucesivamente hasta el pin 4. 
El pin C del lado 1(A) pasa a través de un capacitor de 104 cerámico y por algunas resistencias terminando en +5VSB y GND.
El pin (A) se conecta el pin 2 (central) del T3.
El pin C  se conecta a la entrada 1 y 2 de T3 pasando por algunas resistencias, conectándose a él capacitor de 4.7uF 50v al pin 1 de T3 y a través de otra resistencia y pasando por el capacitor de poliéster va al Gate del KHB7D0N65P1.
El pin E va a la Base del C945 que también a través de una resistencia se conecta al SOURCE del KHB7D0N65P1
Entonces el C945 se conecta la base al optocoplador, el colector al Gate del mosfet y el emiter a GND.

Depues de esto voy a realizar las mediciones correspondientes.

ZE]

mcrven
Revise todo y estaba bien pero no encendio.


----------



## mcrven

Hatman23 dijo:


> Depues de esto voy a realizar las mediciones correspondientes.
> 
> ZE]
> 
> mcrven
> Revise todo y estaba bien pero no encendio.



Revisa este hilo mas atrás. Hemos publicado enlaces a paginas que contienen diagramas de fuentes. Elige uno que se asemeje a tu fuente y relacionate por el.

El TR c945 se encuentra en cantidades de almeno 6, dispersos en la placa. Se debe saber a cual te refieres.


----------



## Hatman23

El C945 es el que esta cerca de los transistores 13007 y el Mosfet KHB7D0N65P, bueno realize la mediciones y efectivamente tengo 300v en los filtros y tambien llegan los 300v al T3 pero no sale nada del T3 ¿Se abara quemado? ¿Como se comprueban estos Reductores de Tension?
¿El T3 de Sand-By funciona siempre y cuando tengamos los 300v en la parte caliente o depende de otra etapa adicional para su funcionamiento?


----------



## Skyvalley

Hola, hoy me puse a ensamblar una fuente de laboratorio basándome en un fuente de PC, cuando tenía todo ensamblado, la conecte y no encendía, revise si había corto o si el fusible estaba dañado, si había alguna soldadura floja y todo estaba bien. Entonces me puse a medir continuidad para ver si había algún corto que no podía ver, note que en el rail de 3v 5v y GND hay continuidad, ya me asegure de que no hubiera cables tocándose. Que puede ser? 

EL DIODO GRANDE QUES POR LOS TRANSFORMADORES APARENTA ESTAR EN CORTO, EL MULTÍMETRO MARCA 1mV e invertido marca como 6. Eso puede ser el problema?
Pd. La fuente enciende sola sin darle al cable verde.


----------



## flaco-urbano

Fijate bien que en algunas líneas de alimentación suele haber un resistor de bajo valor en paralelo...


----------



## Skyvalley

flaco-urbano dijo:
			
		

> Fijate bien que en algunas líneas de alimentación suele haber un resistor de bajo valor en paralelo...


Hola, la resistencia de 10 Ohm cerca de los cables del fan también tiene continuidad


----------



## Hatman23

Sigo adelante con las comprobaciones que es lo que hice:

1)Cambie el T3 por otro que si funciona de todas maneras el problema no es el T3.
2)Cambie unos 1N4148 porque había uno mal.
3)Cambie el capacitor de polyester porque lo compare con otro de una fuente funcionando el valor no era el correcto.
4)Cambie una resistencia de 560E que salía de optocoplador estaba abierta.
5)Cambie otra resistencia que salía del optocoplador de 10k porque el valor no correspondía.
6)Volví a sacar los transistores de conmutación de entrada de línea los medí y compare con otros iguales los valores son correctos. 

Después de todo esto aun no funciona. Bueno se me van agotando las posibilidades pero a la vez va disminuyendo el área del problema. 
Yo creo que el problema radica en los Transistores de Conmutación y seriamente pienso que el Mosfet no está funcionando correctamente.
Pin Out del Mosfet KHB7D0N65P1:
 (1)Gate, (2)Drain y (3)Source 
Pin Out C945:
 (1)Emitter, (2)Collector y (3)Base.
El Gate del Mosfet va al Collector del C945.
El Drain va al T3 (ACA está el problema).
El Source va con una resistencia de 35E a la Base del C945 que además viene una conexión desde el optocoplador con la resistencia de 560E, la que cambie, seria del pin C del lado E del K817P.   
Voy a probar con los siguientes transistores 2SK2545 - 2SK118 - CS6N60 y unos nuevos MJE13007 y vamos a ver qué pasa.


----------



## Hatman23

Lo que me di cuenta es que el Mosfet no encendia entonces me lei este articulo:
Entender la resistencia de  Estado-Encendido del Drenaje a la Fuente.

El presente informe técnico cubre algunos detalles útiles con respecto a un parámetro común del MOSFET conocido como resistencia en el Estado-Encendido (On-State).
Una de las especificaciones más importantes en hojas de datos de MOSFET discretos es la resistencia del drenaje de la Fuente en el Estado-Encendido, abreviado como RDS (on). Esta idea de RDS (on) parece tan agradablemente simple: cuando el FET está en corte, la resistencia entre la Fuente y Drenaje es extremadamente alta, tan alta que suponemos que circula cero corriente. Cuando del FET´S la Puerta  hacia Fuente (VGS) supera la tensión umbral (VTH), está en "Estado-Encendido", y el Drenaje y la Fuente están conectadas por un canal con una resistencia igual a RDS (on). Sin embargo, si usted está familiarizado con el comportamiento eléctrico real de un MOSFET, fácilmente deben reconocer que este modelo no va de acuerdo con los hechos. 

En primer lugar, la FET no tiene realmente un "estado." Cuando no está en corte (estamos ignorando la conducción subliminal aquí), puede ser que el FET se encuentre en la región de tríodo o en la región de saturación. Cada una de estas regiones tiene su propia relación de corriente – voltaje. Sin embargo, podemos asumir con seguridad que "Estado-Encendido" corresponde a la región tríodo porque RDS (on) es relevante en el contexto del interruptor del circuito, no en amplificadores de pequeña señal ej., para un driver de un motor o controlar un relé  — se  emplean las regiones de corte y tríodo.
Continua mostrando formulas y hablando particularmente del Mosfet NDS351AN donde va haciendo varias comparaciones y explicaciones. Continua:
La tensión de umbral típica para esta parte se da como 2.1 V. Si se mira rápidamente en el spec v y muy rápidamente en la especificación del RDS (on), se podría pensar que puede conducir este FET con una señal de lógica V 3.3 y lograr el rendimiento de resistencia en estado anunciado. Esto sería un poco imprudente teniendo en cuenta que la hoja de datos especifica claramente el voltaje de compuerta a la fuente que corresponde a la especificación del RDS (on); sin embargo, uno o dos puntos RDS (on) / VGS no transmiten el aumento extremo en la resistencia en el estado que se aplica a tensiones de gate-source que están realmente muy por encima de VTH típico. La moraleja de la historia son:
1) Recordar que la resistencia (es decir, tríodo-región) en Estado-Encendido (On-State) depende de VGS 
2) Obtener detallada información que se refiere a la trama del RDS (on) vs VGS. 

Además, en el Estado-Encendido la resistencia no es igual a la resistencia expresada por la ecuación de tríodo-región dada anteriormente. Este último es la resistencia de canal del MOSFET, mientras que en el estado resistencia incluye otras fuentes de resistencia, enlace de los cables, la capa epitaxial, etcétera. Características de resistencia están influenciadas por la tecnología de fabricación, y las contribuciones respectivas de los diferentes componentes de RDS (on) varían según el rango de tensión previsto para un dispositivo determinado. 

Dos factores adicionales que afectan la resistencia Estado-Encendido (On-State) son temperatura de ensambladura y desagüe actuales, como se muestra en estas dos parcelas de la hoja de datos de NDS351AN.
Así que si necesita hacer alguna compra y debe pasar algún tiempo leyendo unas hojas de datos antes de encontrar el MOSFET adecuado para una aplicación particular.

Entonces me fije que la resistencia en el pcb que correspondía a el CS2N60F era de 1.5 Ω en el pcb da 1.9 Ω en el datasheet dice lo siguiente:
RDS(ON)  VGS=10V, ID=1.3A  valor Típico de la resistencia no especificado Máximo 4.6 Ω
En la figura 1 se ve claramente la relación entre la resistencia y el amperaje. Aunque el fabricante dice que entrega 2.1 A en la figura 1 estaría entregando a 4 Ω casi 2.5 amperes y a 4.6 Ω con un VGS de 10v estaría entregando unos 3 amperes. La fuente dice entregar unos 400w por lo tanto  se necesitaría 1.33 a para cumplir con esta condición  y la resistencia debería ser de unos 3.5 Ω siendo VGS=10V. Así que Drain-Source On Resístanse  RDS(ON)  VGS=10V, ID=1.3A  1.5 Ω puede ser el valor Típico de la resistencia, sumándole la resistencia adicional del circuito,  ya que en la hoja de datos del componente no está especificado. En esta condiciones la fuente estaría entregando unos 390w y tendríamos 2 Ω mas que se estarían generando por diferentes circunstancias.
Para el cambio del CS2N60F tengo: 
2SK4525 Drain-Source On Resistance  RDS(ON)  VGS=10V, ID=3A  valor Típico de la resistencia 0.9 Ω Máximo 1.25 Ω
CS6N60 Drain-Source On Resistance  RDS(ON)  VGS=10V, ID=3.1A  valor Típico de la resistencia no especificado  Máximo 1.5 Ω
KHB7D0N65P1 Drain-Source On Resistance  RDS(ON)  VGS=10V, ID=3.75A  valor Típico de la resistencia 1.2 Ω  Máximo 1.4 Ω
Lo que concluyo es que todos los Mosfet que tengo tienen un valor máximo muy bajo para aplicarlo en este circuito dado que tengo 2 Ω de resistencia que se generan del circuito mismo, este valor estaría sobrepasando el valor máximo de todos ellos. Siempre y cuando la relación mostrada en la Figura 1 se cumpla. 
Para los MJE13007 he revisado al menos tres placas de diferentes fabricantes y lo que vi que es una configuración común en todas las fuentes, tanto las resistencias 2k7, 1 Ω, 1N4148, capacitores 10uF 50v como los diodos Fast Recovery Rectifiers que estos últimos pueden variar en su valor dependiendo de la potencia que entregue la misma. Figura 2.


----------



## savad

Por lo que muestra la foto el IC es un PG6105 (20 pines) y la fuente se parece a las Chinas marca OKIA ...300W ATX (diagramas disponibles en la web). Espero que te sirva la info


----------



## savad

Una Pregunta ...¿Alguien tiene el diagrama de una fuente ATX marca Delta power supplies modelo DPS300? Son utilizadas en las computadoras Dell, Sony y otras.
Hay un diagrama (pero no se parece mucho}, en el compendio de fuentes cuyo zip aparece anteriormente.
Lo quiero tener como referencia.


----------



## damno

*Fuente ATX Fatality OCZ 750W se protege*

 Que tal amigos, tengo experiencia reparando las fuentes genéricas de pc pero ahora estoy intentando reparar esta fuente que es mucho más compleja. La fuente solo enciende por aprox 5 segundos (con carga y sin carga), en ese lapso todas las tensiones de salida se mantienen correctas incluyendo al power good. Con la fuente conectada a una lámpara en serie la lámpara enciende casi al tope de la luminosidad antes de hacer un tic y reiniciarse.

Pruebas.

Para descubrir un poco más de la falla desconecté la protección de apagado de la fuente puenteando el pin 2 y 3 del PS222, esto me dio lugar a poder medir y ver que pasaba cuando la fuente se apagaba y lo que obtuve es que la tensión del transformador de poder se cae en promedio hasta los 3V AC en cada una de las salidas, lo extraño es que las tensiones de +12VCC,+3VCC se mantienen presentes después del rectificador, solo la de 5VCC se mide como 3.3VCC.

Descarto la etapa de standby ya que la tensión de STB5V se mantiene constante, temporalmente cambié la mayoría de los capacitores de la etapa de salida.

Circuitos involucrados

CM6800
PS222
LM339
TL491 (Probe cambiando este último.)


Agradezco si alguien me puede orientar un poco y tirarme algunas ideas de como continuar con reparación de esta fuente, saludos.


----------



## mcrven

damno dijo:


> *Fuente ATX Fatality OCZ 750W se protege*
> 
> ... solo la de 5VCC se mide como 3.3VCC.



Revisar el doble diodo rectificador de la sección 5 V y capacitor/es o... cambiar. También podría ser problema del transformador.


----------



## damno

Gracias mcrven, los filtros de la etapa de 5V los cambié todos, me queda medir el rectificador que está dificil sacarlo del pcb, cuando aisle los pines del rectificador de 5V comento resultados.

Lo curioso es que la fuente funcione de 5 a 10 segundos con normalidad antes de caerse, lo que me da a pensar también que puede ser el transformador..


----------



## shevchenko

El transformador seria la falla mas rara y la menos probable...
Mira los dioditos chiquitos que hay abajo del inductor... y revisa los capacitores de las etapas negativas
ponele una carga en los 5v 

Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Meza

También revisar la frecuencia de operación de la etapa de switcheo del transformador si cuentas con algún osciloscopio o que el multímetro pueda medirla; con esto se puede determinar si está dentro del parámetro.

Puede ser cosa de algún componente que se sobrecaliente en ese periodo inclusive.

Saludos


----------



## damno

shevchenko dijo:
			
		

> Mira los dioditos chiquitos que hay abajo del inductor... y revisa los capacitores de las etapas negativas
> ponele una carga en los 5v



Hice la prueba con una resistencia de 10 ohm 22W en la salida de 5V y la tensión decae a 4.3V, antes del rectificador se mantiene estable en 5VAC (esta rama del trafo también alimenta los 3.3V), después de pasado los 7 segundos la fuente se protege como de costumbre. Sospecho ahora del diodo doble del rectificador de 5V que esté en corto generando alto consumo, voy a seguir en la lucha de sacarlo. (Que está dificil..!) 



Daniel Meza dijo:


> También revisar la frecuencia de operación de la etapa de switcheo del transformador si cuentas con algún osciloscopio o que el multímetro pueda medirla;



Lamentablemente no cuento con osciloscopio, hubiera sido mucho mejor para revisar esta fuente.


----------



## shevchenko

Usa lampara serie, no deberia haber consumo aparente trabando sin carga, revisa la parte HOT de la fuente.
sin desoldar nada medi en los transistores, de base a emisor de un transistor tiene que medir IGUAL en el otro transistor... de colector a emisor he invirtiendo las puntas, debe medir igual en ambos transistores.

Eso medilo con la fuente desconectada!!!


----------



## mcrven

shevchenko dijo:


> Usa lampara serie, no deberia haber consumo aparente trabando sin carga, revisa la parte HOT de la fuente.
> sin desoldar nada medi en los transistores, de base a emisor de un transistor tiene que medir IGUAL en el otro transistor... de colector a emisor he invirtiendo las puntas, debe medir igual en ambos transistores.
> 
> Eso medilo con la fuente desconectada!!!



Y descarga bien los capacitores...


----------



## Daniel Meza

Bueno, sin osciloscopio será algo más complicado pero no imposible. Desconfiemos ahora de la retro del secundario hacia el vivo. Por lo general eso es mediante un optoacoplador o un transformador. Identifícalo y comenta que tipo de retro es.
Saludos


----------



## shevchenko

la retroalimentación de la fuente auxiliar? es por opto
la parte hot de could no están vinculadas directamente, se aislan por el trafo principal y driver...


----------



## Daniel Meza

shevchenko dijo:


> la retroalimentación de la fuente auxiliar? es por opto
> la parte hot de could no están vinculadas directamente, se aislan por el trafo principal y driver...



Me refiero a la principal, algunas fuentes incorporan una retro independiente de la fuente auxiliar. La primera es la que quizá esté dando problemas.


----------



## damno

shevchenko, si, sin carga igual no es posible arrancar la fuente con una lámpara de 150W. 

Colegas, gracias por las sugerencias, lo que hice fue conectarle el cooler para ver la reacción con el arranque de la fuente y desde que lo hice no se volvió a apagar (seguramente sería alguna otra protección), este cooler aun queda funcionando con la tensión de standby después de apagada la fuente que según leí por ahí es para enfriar la fuente después de recién apagada.

Ahora mismo acabo de cargar dos rigidos, una lectora, una mother y una tarjeta de video vieja y hasta ahora está funcional, la tensión de 5V se mantiene estable pero espero ver como reacciona con una carga más real.

Hay dos optoacopladores que trabajan en la retroaliemntación, a simple vista los diodos se medían bien, también hice las mediciones como me recomendaron en los diodos dobles de salida pero se complico ya que están en paralelo con otro del mismo tipo, dentro de todo las medidas aun estando en el pcb no median corto.

Voy a dejarla funcionando un rato y probarla después con OCCT para ver si funciona correctamente, si funciona *el causante sería algun capacitor de la etapa de salida 5V* que fue los que cambié, inicialmente esta fuente se apagaba con un poco de carga, asi que hasta ahora estaría funcionando correctamente.

Comento como va todo después de ponerla a prueba con OCCT.


----------



## damno

Después de un día de prueba en un escenario real, la fuente funciona correctamente y no presenta anomalias, manteniendo todas las tensiones estables. Gracias a todos los que colaboraron en la solución de esta falla


----------



## Hatman23

Tengo una pregunta porque me encontre con algo desconocido:
¿Para que son las resistencias a la salida de +5v y +12v? Yo creo que son resistencias de carga para que arranque la fuuente pero..... Tambien hay fuentes que no necesitan carga para arrancar.
¿Que determina el valor de estas resistencias? Me he encontrado con una fuente que el valor de la resistencia en el esquematico dice 20m, creo que son 20mega ohmios, medi la resistencia no me da ningun valor tampoco esta abierta, los colores son negro (0)  rojo (2) gris (8) oro (*0.1) verde (0.05%), esto seria 0.028 ohms, bueno no se si estaria bien "0.028 Ohms Current Sense Resistors" ¿pero a la salida? en este caso las resistencias serian R508 y R513.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mega va con mayúsculas , mili va con minúsculas.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Si, son resistores shunt y son usados para sensar la corriente que demanda la carga de cada rama. Ahí se observa la leyenda c/l, probablemente referente a current limit.
Saludos


----------



## PinoPC

Saludos a toda la comunidad.  (Aparte)
 El siguiente problema que me trae de nuevo por acá, es que tengo una fuente atx MODEL: AX800.N ITEM: PW802LF de 800w, que cuando llegó a mis manos no hacía nada, de nada*. T*esteando cable verde a tierra no había los 5v y el morado tampoco estaba presente los 5v, procedí a desenchufar de la toma de corriente y revisar la etapa primaria y no había nada anormal a simple vista. (Aparte)

* E*l fusible sano, etapa rectificadora ( diodos ) bien, condensadores bien y transistor ( que solo posee uno(1) ) está bien, resistencia a la pata del transistor está en su parámetros normales, pero había un transistor (8550ss) que estaba en corto, lo cambié y la fuente al enchufarla a la toma de corriente arranca directo ( sin puentear cable verde a masa ) pero tengo los 5.05v en cable verde y los 5.20v en el violeta*. S*in embargo, a medir las demás tensiones todas están alteradas, por ejm y por razones obvias no me aparece el voltaje en PG y midiendo las tensiones en los 3.3v aparece 4.8v, en los cables amarillos aparecen 13.08v, en los rojos aparecen 5.80v y así, ahí fue dónde empecé a sospechar en el secundario y me enfrasqué a cambiar los TL431 que son dos por otros que se que están perfectos*. *(Aparte)

* P*ero aún así continuaba con los valores alterados y la fuente encendiendo directamente sin puentear, seguí revisando y esta vez aproveché para testear los dobles diodos del disipador y los tres(3) se encontraban perfectos.. En vista de ello, me fui por las resistencias y me encontré que habían dos resistencias al lado del TL431 ( próximo al doble diodo ) una soldada arriba de la otra, una es de 0.22ohms y la otra de 22.4ohms, al quitarle ésta última se llegó a estabilizar un poco los voltajes de salida, pero sigue sin aparecer el PG y la fuente sigue encendiendo sola*.   *(Aparte)

*L*os condensadores que están a las salidas del secundario los cambié todos.. En conclusión, la fuente me enciende sola, y no aparece el PG.


----------



## mcrven

PinoPC dijo:


> Saludos a toda la comunidad. El siguiente problema que me trae de nuevo por acá, es que tengo una fuente atx MODEL: AX800.N ITEM: PW802LF de 800w...
> ... En conclusión, la fuente me enciende sola, y no aparece el PG.









A ver Pino, el circuito PG (Power Good) y el circuito de encendido son dos cosas diferentes y separadas la una de la otra.

En el diagrama adjunto el sistema PG está compuesto por el IC 2 - LM393 - que, en este caso, solo verifica la existencia de los +5V (Cables rojos) y señala a la placa madre que puede encender. El pin 8 está conectado a los pines 13, 14, 15 del IC1 - TL494 - y, a ellos también llega el emisor de Q1 (TR PNP), que es el encargado de encender el IC1 vía Q10.

Cuando se conecta la fuente a la red, la fuente secundaria entrega los +5VSB que llegan a la base de Q10 poniéndolo en corte y poniendo en corte a Q1 también. Cuando se pone PS-ON (Cable verde) a masa, Q10 y Q1 dejan de conducir liberando al IC1. La fuente se mantiene encendida si la placa madre sostiene PS-ON a masa y esto ocurre si en PG aparecen los +5V o, alguna otra señal de falla no aparezca.

Te sugiero que verifiques primero la circuitería del PG. Es la primera sospecha que se desprende de tu aclaratoria. Separa la línea del PCB que llega desde IC2 (pin 8) al IC1 y prueba si sigue encendiendo sola la fuente. Siendo este el problema, dedicate a verificar la circuitería de esa sección.

De no se así, verifica los TRs Q1 y Q10 y/o la circuitería asociada.

Por ahora suerte y éxito en el intento.

PD: El diagrama puede ser diferente al de tu fuente, pero en principios son muy similares. En todo caso, descarga el diagrama de tu fuente desde la red.


----------



## juanyloli

Hola por motivos de poca informacion por mi parte y ahora un poco mas detallando mi pregunta, el problema es que tengo  un corto en el primariio ( lado hot)de una fuente de alimentacion , el caso es que he mirado dicho lado un par de veces todos los componentes y he cambiado dos diodos zener en corto y una resistencia que estaba abierta , ahora no tengo corto en minguno de ellos solo un par de condensadores de 47 microfaradios con una resistencia interna de 13 ohmios , Pero cuando lo conecto a la red con una lampara en serie esta se me queda encendida por lo que aun exixte dicho corto ,
Mi pregunta es , habiendo un corto en la segunda etaba (lado frio) puede esta hacer que la lampara se encienda ? yo creo que no pero esque es todo muy raro
pueden hacer los condensadores dicho corto con esta alta resistencia interna o quizas estoy delirando 

El modelo de la fuente es ; LC-8500BTX es una ATX de 500w
En la primera etapa tiene dos transistores  normales y uno mosfet que detallo su situacion en la imagen adjunta  
las de la elipse roja son  los transistores NPN y el del azul el mosfet 

gracias Fogonado por contestar


----------



## shevchenko

el lado frio no te encenderia la lampara por que la fuente no arrancaria, cambia las R de las bases de los transistores 
Mejor aun, busca el post "modificar fuente de PC" "reparar fuente de PC" "fuente switching" en esos temas se habla...  cambia los trs principales, revisa sus diodos zeners, luego cuando la fuente "intenta" encender (dando media vuelta el cooler) te pasas al lado frio... conecta el cooler y puente las masas de los 2 lados (cosas que pasa al estsr atornillada la placa al chasis)

Saludos!


----------



## juanyloli

bueno pues como tu bien me indicas voy a leer los post que me has escrito antes de hacer nada , gracias por contestar shevchenko


----------



## xxunil

Buenas tardes gente del foro. Les quería hacer una consulta: resulta que tengo una fuente de una pc vieja del tipo AT - 75W, el cual es controlado por el IC *UC3842*. El tema es que el zener que se utiliza para estabilizar la tensión de dicho integrado solo dice *15 3* y no se bien cual es el código (sera de 15V?).

Quisiera una manita para saber de cuanto es o en su defecto un reemplazo.

Muchas gracias

PD: Datos de la fuente 

Mitac spu-75
LC-04V0 3
board 630069180001
assy 640069180001


----------



## D@rkbytes

Posiblemente sí sea un diodo Zener de 15.3 V.
Si no está dañado, puedes comprobarlo realizando una prueba dinámica.
Fuente de poder con voltaje > VZ y una resistencia de 2.7 KΩ
Los Watts los determinas por el tamaño.

Reemplazos: *1N4728A to 1N4764A*

Otros más en el archivo adjunto.


----------



## shevchenko

Si o cambialo directamente, incluso con un diodo de 18v no tendrias dramas.
Pero con uno de 12v no andará  ya que con ese voltaje ya se apaga.


----------



## xxunil

Buenos día, quería hacer otra consulta relacionada con la anterior. Resulta que tengo otros dos zeners quemados en una fuente y los mismo tienen los siguientes códigos:

zener 1: 31 6
zener 2: 53 2
no he podido identificar de que valores son.
Creería que son de 3.1V y 5.3V pero no son valores comerciales.

Espero me pueda ayudar.

saludos


----------



## shevchenko

Usa de 3v y 5v 

o bien luego le haces un dividor con 2 resistencias para simular esos 2 voltajes.
Que integrado usa?


----------



## xxunil

shevchenko dijo:


> Usa de 3v y 5v
> 
> o bien luego le haces un dividor con 2 resistencias para simular esos 2 voltajes.
> Que integrado usa?



Hola @shevchenko, usa el UC3842 como control de PWM. Probe con esos valores y la fuente arranca y cae al instante

Adjunto imagen levantada desde la placa (espero no haberme equivocado). No encontré esquemático de dicha fuente.







no se si seran correcto esos valores de los zeners 

PD: Fuente *AT Mitac SPU-75W*


----------



## mcrven

xxunil dijo:


> Buenos día, quería hacer otra consulta relacionada con la _anterior_. Resulta que tengo otros dos zeners quemados en una fuente y los mismo tienen los siguientes códigos:
> 
> zener 1: *31 6*
> zener 2: *53 2*
> no he podido identificar de que valores son.
> Creería que son de 3.1V y 5.3V pero no son valores comerciales.
> 
> Espero me pueda ayudar.
> 
> saludos



He citado tu mensaje anterior por motivos de comodidad.

Te comento que esos zener que mencionas, conforman un circuito de protección que nada tiene que ver con el funcionamiento de la fuente.

Si retiras el SCR de la placa y es algo que tiene que ver con el circuito protector de sobretensión y transitorias y, la fuente está bien, debería arrancar sin problema. Desde luego que no tendrá protección, pero, para unas pruebas no sería problema. Después de resolver cualquier inconveniente de la fuente, revisarás el circuito de protección y reinstalarás.

Acerca de los voltajes de zener que reportas, te comento que deberían ser apenas superiores a las tensiones que se pretenden proteger, ej.: para fuente de 5V ~ 5,5 a 6,0 VZ; para 12V ~ 14 a 15 VZ.
Los zener no conducen hasta que alcanzan VZ, por lo cual, el SCR no conducirá y no bloqueará el LED del Opto-Coupler.

También puedes retirar los zener mientras pruebas la fuente. Como ya te comenté, no tienen que ver con el funcionamiento de la misma.

Suerte...


----------



## xxunil

Muchas gracias por la data. Comento que probe lo que dices y si  la fuente arranco sin problemas. En principio hacia lo de siempre, pero *le conecte una carga y arranco*. Ahora tendré que revisar el sistema protección.

En un principio había cambiado todos los CAPs del secundario y luego probe la fuente sin el *4N35* y al no tener realimentacion, volaron los capacitares de salida de 5V, fue una linda explosión  , por lo que *le puse los capacitares viejos*. 

Con los capacitares viejos en la salida de *+5V* y con la combinación de los zener *3.3V* y *12V *arranco, pero fluctuaba la salida de +12V entre 4 y 5.2V. 

Ahora la consulta es: 

_*¿Sera que los capacitares están malos y eso hace que la protección se active?*_

Por lo pronto voy a comprar unos nuevos y a *probar nuevamente con la protección activada*.

Gracias nuevamente y estaré comentando como me fue


----------



## shevchenko

podes poner cualquier cap que tengas a man (de mayor voltaje claro) si tenes caps de 100v 100uF incluso, podrias usarlos para las pruebas, algunas fuentes detectan que el cooler no está conetado (no te ovides eso) y muchas otras veces el chasis de metal une las masas del lado Hot con Could (caliente/frio) y sin esa union a veces andan erraticamente...

que bueno que arranco!! 


yo creo que le pones un mejor mosfet , mejores didos y caps (lado Hot y could)  y esa fuente podra dar unos cuantos watts mas (unos 150 al menos) 
(para variar el voltaje prueba con un potenciometro de 1k (2k 5k) lo que tengas, en serie con el opto del lado could) 
y si seguis la R que tiene entre Source y GND veras que va al ic, si pones otro potenciometro ahi podras aumetar el amperaje antes de la proteccion o bajarlo, por ejemplo que se proteja cuando la carga supera los 200mA o osas asi como para probar un circuito, podrias tambien dejarlo completamente manual o manejado a traves de micro.


Saludos!


----------



## mcrven

xxunil dijo:


> Con los capacitares viejos en la salida de *+5V* y con la combinación de los zener *3.3V* y *12V *arranco, pero fluctuaba la salida de +12V entre 4 y 5.2V.



Me resulta extraña la info que pones del los zener. Según el diagrama, ZD2 debería ser de 5.6VZ y ZD3 de 13VZ hasta 15VZ puede servir.

Todos las pruebas de la fuente deben hacerse sin la protección: levanta los zener y pruebas. Antes de reconectarlos verifica si las tensiones +5V y +12V son estables. De no ser así, resuelve el problema antes de continuar y hazlo con una carga conectada a la fuente, ej.: un disco duro viejo.

ATENTO: No te preocupes por el circuito de protección, solo sirve para detener la fuente en caso de que una transitoria se induzca en las líneas de +5V y +12V (caso de ese par de zener).

OJO: No conectes ni desconectes nada mientras la fuente esté energizada.
Es más, ten a la mano una R de aprox. 5Ω / 10W para descargar los capacitores del lado caliente, cada vez que la desconectes y vaya a intervenir el circuito.

*NINGUNA PRECAUCIÓN ES EXCESIVA...


*


----------



## xxunil

SI si, tome todos los recaudos.

Comento lo que hice y cual fue el resultado obtenido:


Desconecte el circuito de protección, desoldando el ánodo del SCR.
Cambio los capacitores viejos, que me faltaban cambiar, por unos nuevos (3300uF/10v x2).
Por ultimo,  pruebo la fuente cargada con *resultados totalmente positivos*.
Luego

Conecto el circuito de protección.
Pongo los zener, Zener2 de *5.1V* y Zener3 de *12V* (antes había probado con 15 y 3.3, funciono un ratito y luego volaron )
Pruebo nuevamente la fuente, esta vez con protección, cargada y todo *salio andando de 10* 

Ahora, el segundo paso para mi va a ser lograr hacer que sea variable. Por lo que veo, esto se logra variando el circuito de referencia formado por el *TL431*.

Veremos como sale esta segunda etapa 

Muchisimas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## mcrven

xxunil dijo:


> Pongo los zener, Zener2 de *5.1V* y Zener3 de *12V* (antes había probado con 15 y 3.3, funciono un ratito y luego volaron )



Te sugiero lo siguiente: consigue un Zener2 de 6VZ y un Zener3 de 15VZ y le colocar una R en serie a cada uno 590 Ω para Z2 y 1500 Ω para Z3.

Eso evitará que se quemen los zener en caso de que VZ sea superada, limitando la corriente instantánea a 10 mA.

Saludos...


----------



## Snake Zombie

¡Saludos amigos! necesito un poco de su ayuda.
Tengo una fuente de pc marca Thermaltake que se descompuso, es algo vieja.

El problema que presenta es que al arrancarla "no arranca bien" o "no termina de arrancar" enciende y llega a los voltajes que debe entregar pero inmediatamente se "apaga" pero vuelve a arrancar, a manera de bucle infinito, al abrirla note dos capacitares inflados, los reemplace pero sigue haciendo lo mismo, ya revise todos los capastores con un ESR y parecen estar en buen estado, cheque todos los diodos y mosfet de potencia, y están bien, revisando los optocopladores, (unos 817n) note que no funcionaban, los cambie por unos  pc817, la probe con el respectivo foco de protección y funciono por 3 segundos, pero el foco encendió y la fuente volvió a hacer lo mismo, revise de nuevo los optocopladores y los reventó de nuevo...

¿Alguna idea de que pueda ser? 

Les agradezco de antemano sus respuestas


----------



## pandacba

El echo que el SCR te marque bien, no indica que el capacitor este bueno, puede tener un SCR bueno pero tener muy poca capacidad


----------



## shevchenko

Los zeners del opto?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

busca un capacitor seco en la etapa primaria.

saludos


----------



## juanyloli

Hola , tengo una fuente de alimentacion de pc que no funciona , la he desalmado y lo unico que he visto fuera de lugar en un inductor toroidal quemado o por lo menos con las espiras bastante negras de soportar tanta corriente,  ; he comprobado dicha bobina (que esta en el lado cool de la fuente) y  tiene continuidad en todos sus devanados  
Mi pregunta , si tiene continuidad en todos sus devanados puede  llegar a afectar el echo que este quemada 
gracias 


Adjunto imagen de uno parecido al que yo me estoy refiriendo


----------



## D@rkbytes

Si tiene continuidad en todos sus devanados y son independientes, entonces está en corto circuito.
Desarmala con cuidado contando las vueltas, su posición y dirección.
Compra alambre magneto del mismo calibre y armala idéntica nuevamente.

Esa que muestras parece ser de dos devanados independientes.


----------



## pandacba

El que este negra no impica que este en corto, eso es muy común, ahora si se ve el esmalte cuarteado o faltante si esta arruinada.
Para una mejor indicación deberías sacarla y tomarle fotos para indicarte que mediciones hacer, es muy raro que se dañen.
Lo más común son transistores y diodos rápidos en corto.
Las fuentes de PC cuando mueren los semiconductores parecen no tener nada, no alcanza con una inspección visual, hay que comenzar desde la entra de línea, ver fusibles si estan habiertos, diodos rectrificadores, transistores etc etc


----------



## Fusatronica

juanyloli dijo:
			
		

> Hola , tengo una fuente de alimentacion de pc que no funciona , la he desalmado y lo unico que he visto fuera de lugar en un inductor toroidal quemado o por lo menos con las espiras bastante negras de soportar tanta corriente,  ; he comprobado dicha bobina (que esta en el lado cool de la fuente) y  tiene continuidad en todos sus devanados
> Mi pregunta , si tiene continuidad en todos sus devanados puede  llegar a afectar el echo que este quemada
> gracias
> 
> 
> Adjunto imagen de uno parecido al que yo me estoy refiriendo



No lo creo casi siempre es lo mismo de siempre,  coincido 100% con el Sr. pandacba, perdí la cuenta de las que he reparado con esto mismo, así que para no extenderme un vídeo mejor que solo palabras


----------



## juanyloli

Perdonad por la tardanza , , desalme el inductor toroidad tal como os dije y midiendo sus terminales estan bien , es decir tiene dos canales independientes y entre ellos no hay continuidad (antes me explique mal  perdonen) He  vuelto a montar todo ya que despues de comprobar todos los componenter no he visto nada anormal, los sintomas de la fuente son los siguientes ; los valores son inestables es decir pasan de 5v a 12v y asi sucesivamente en la linea de 12v y los mismo en los demas, fluctuan de un valor a otro de forma intermitente  al igual que el ventilador 
He realizado una fotografias para que tengais una idea de la fuene en si 
La marca es una CORSAIR GS700
Mas bien veo fallo del PWM pero me gustaria que me dierais vuestra opinion 
gracias como siempre


----------



## juanyloli

Hola , tengo unas dudas respecto a unas restencias quemadas(en una fuente de alimentacion) las cuales no logro leer el codigo de colores 
Dichas resistencias estan cerca de un intregrado ( sdc7500) 
Creo que las dos que estan en serie son de 9.9k ohmios por lo que he podido ver en los colores difuminados  aunque con el multimetro me marcan 140k ohmios cosa que no si si esta dentro de la logica y la mas pequeña me marca con el multimetro 1.5k ohmios es esta ultima no se ve nada los colores; marco el recorrido de la pata nº11 (c2 en el integrado sdc 7500) que va a parar a uno de las resistencias quemadas 
agradeceria vuestra ayuda
Con circulo rojo las que yo creo que son de 9.9k
y con circulo azul la pequeña que no se cual es


----------



## Daniel Meza

juanyloli dijo:


> Hola , tengo unas dudas respecto a unas restencias quemadas(en una fuente de alimentacion) las cuales no logro leer el codigo de colores
> Dichas resistencias estan cerca de un intregrado ( sdc7500)
> Creo que las dos que estan en serie son de 9.9k ohmios por lo que he podido ver en los colores difuminados  aunque con el multimetro me marcan 140k ohmios cosa que no si si esta dentro de la logica y la mas pequeña me marca con el multimetro 1.5k ohmios es esta ultima no se ve nada los colores; marco el recorrido de la pata nº11 (c2 en el integrado sdc 7500) que va a parar a uno de las resistencias quemadas
> agradeceria vuestra ayuda
> Con circulo rojo las que yo creo que son de 9.9k
> y con circulo azul la pequeña que no se cual es



Hola, una sugerencia, con el modelo de la fuente busca algunas imágenes en Google, con suerte alguien haya compartido fotos de alta resolución de la tarjeta, y quizá se lleguen a apreciar esos resistores tostados.

Saludos


----------



## guarod

Fuente de PC ATX no marca el valor de los voltajes del segundario
Saludos mi gente, vengo a pedirles ayuda, tengo un problema con una fuente de pc, ATX, me la trajeron para repararla le cambie los transistores de commutacion D13007 y una que otras resistensias, y la fuente arranca funciona el ventilador, le conecto una unidad de cd, y funciona normal, lo que me tiene loco, es que al medir los voltajes del segundario no marca ninguno con el teste, no me da lectura de los 3.3v, 5v 12, stc. quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si funciona, estarás midiendo mal ?


----------



## Daniel Meza

O el multímetro en mal estado [emoji848]


----------



## pandacba

Supongo que eso es poniendo el pin del cable verde a masa no????


----------



## guarod

Daniel Meza dijo:


> O el multímetro en mal estado [emoji848]



porsupuesto que esta bueno, mido los voltajes en el primario y los mide correctamente, y mido los voltajes en otra fuente que tengo buena y si lee los valores correctamente..



pandacba dijo:


> Supongo que eso es poniendo el pin del cable verde a masa no????



por supuesto,!



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si funciona, estarás midiendo mal ?



no, no creo que este midiendo mal,



Bueno, la fuente el cliente ya se la llevo, claro pero me pago la reparacion.!! la instalo en su computadora y me dijo que esta trabajado todo bien, de verda no se que pasaria, espero que le dure.. grasias a todos..


----------



## yosimiro

guarod dijo:


> porsupuesto que esta bueno, mido los voltajes en el primario y los mide correctamente, y mido los voltajes en otra fuente que tengo buena y si lee los valores correctamente..
> 
> 
> 
> por supuesto,!
> 
> 
> 
> no, no creo que este midiendo mal,
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, la fuente el cliente ya se la llevo, claro pero me pago la reparacion.!! la instalo en su computadora y me dijo que esta trabajado todo bien, de verda no se que pasaria, espero que le dure.. grasias a todos..






¿Tenía conectada alguna carga?


----------



## Agustinw

Hay fuente atx que en vació no arrancan


----------



## Maritn8722

Hola, tengo una fuente de alimentación CoolerMaster de 600W (RS-600-PCAR-E3) que reventó un capacitor cerámico debido a un microprocesador defectuoso. El problema es que el capacitor reventó y no se aprecia que capacitor es, lo único que se ve es un 2, después un numero que podría ser otro 2 o un 3 y luego esta cortado (se ve en la foto). El tamaño es de 10mm de diámetro y es de color naranja oscuro. En la placa dice C48 donde estaba el capacitor (se ve en la foto)
Hay alguna posibilidad de descifrar cual es? Ya les consulte a CoolerMaster para que me digan que es el C48 pero no obtuve respuesta.

Muchas gracias!

Saludos

Martín


----------



## jorger

Cómo llegaste a la conclusión de que el condensador reventó por una CPU defectuosa?


----------



## Maritn8722

Porque le enchufe otra fuente y también la reventó , después compre otro procesador, lo puse en el mismo mother y con otra fuente genérica que tenia funciona perfecto, pero necesito esa fuente para poder levantar la placa de vídeo.

Igualmente soy realista, puede ser que le ponga otro capacitor y que tampoco funcione porque tiene quemado algo mas, pero con intentar no pierdo nada


----------



## pandacba

Esos capacitores solo se rompen si la tensión de alimentación sobrepasa el valor nominal....
Por lo tanto la fuente no regula y si la enchufas a otra cosa en mal estado puede dañarla


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , para mi ese conponente no es un capacitor ceramico y si un Varistor.
Seguramente el esplota por tener alguna tensión de alimentación equivocada para mas .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Maritn8722

Pero que dicen, tendrá solución o voy juntando 60€ para comprarme otra fuente?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, depende del daño. Si sólo se estropeó el condensador, es obvio que conviene repararla. 
Deberás chequear el estado de los transistores de la etapa primaria y cualquier otro semiconductor relacionado a ésta.


----------



## TheNicoloco

Hola ante todo me presento mi nombre es Nicolás y soy nuevo en el foro, mi primo hizo una travesura y movió el switch de mi fuente de poder de 220 voltios a 120 voltios y cuando la enchufe explotó algo adentro(la conexión de mi casa es de 220voltios), mi pregunta es si tiene algún arreglo ya que los electrónicos de mi ciudad están  a dos horas de viaje gracias de antemano. ...


----------



## capitanp

hola, desarmala y sacale fotos


----------



## pandacba

Es necesario ver, puede ser leve o grave, pero en general son reparables, lo peor que se haya quemado el primario del trnasformador si no tenía fusible


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, seguramente se estropearon los condensadores de entrada, puente rectificador y dispositivo switching.


----------



## José Rivero

Dependiendo del tipo de fuente, si se desea aprender, vale la pena; económicamente hablando, en los desguasaderos se consiguen fuentes usadas, a muy bajo precio, saludos y a tomar la mejor desición


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

TheNicoloco dijo:
			
		

> Hola ante todo me presento mi nombre es Nicolás y soy nuevo en el foro, mi primo hizo una travesura y movió el switch de mi fuente de poder de 220 voltios a 120 voltios y cuando la enchufe explotó algo adentro(la conexión de mi casa es de 220voltios), mi pregunta es si tiene algún arreglo ya que los electrónicos de mi ciudad están  a dos horas de viaje gracias de antemano. ...



Debe tener arreglo, pero primero librate de tu primo para evitar futuros problemas...


----------



## TheNicoloco

Hola lamento la demora no esperaba que me respondieran tan rápido lo cual se agradece enormemente, he tomado fotos por dentro eso es lo unico que esta quemado luce mal ah y el modelo de la fuente es una thermaltake tr2 500 watts


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, parece ser un varistor, chequea el fusible y el resto de componentes del primario.


----------



## pandacba

podras poner una foto más cerca de la zona emnegrecida, y por el otro lado también?


----------



## mcrven

Los capacitores de entrada lucen ligeramente inflados.
Se deberá revisar todo el circuito primario, incluidos Transistores de conmutación.


----------



## yosimiro

Muchos modelos de Thermaltake, traen un par de varistores allí.

Debieras anular ese selector de tensión, algunas páginas atrás, en este enlace,  _se explica como._


----------



## César Cóndor

Hola a todos, tengo una fuente ATX, este fuente no arranca, he realizado la prueba del puenteo y no arranca, medí voltaje de stand by y tampoco me da. Pude notar un capacitor hinchado en la parte del secundario y este está manchado en la parte de arriba lo cual al parecer también mancho otros componentes, de igual manera en la parte del primario debajo de los dos capacitores de 330uF hay como una mancha que no sé si será parte del circuito. Adjunto fotos, para su visualización. Espero su ayuda.


----------



## fede19911991

Hola, estaba armando una fuente variable con una de pc, la probé sin lampara en serie y habia un corto en el circuito y se quemo el fusible, lo reemplace y ahora no funciona, que puede estar fallando?, el fusible está en buen estado. No tengo los 5v de stand by del cable morado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La fuente de los 5V de stand-by es independiente , comienza por ahí , o prueba inyectando los 5 V de un cargador en el stand-by a ver si arranca.

Si o si la lámpara serie !


----------



## tiago

César Cóndor dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo una fuente ATX, este fuente no arranca, he realizado la prueba del puenteo y no arranca, medí voltaje de stand by y tampoco me da. Pude notar un capacitor hinchado en la parte del secundario y este está manchado en la parte de arriba lo cual al parecer también mancho otros componentes, de igual manera en la parte del primario debajo de los dos capacitores de 330uF hay como una mancha que no sé si será parte del circuito. Adjunto fotos, para su visualización. Espero su ayuda.



Lo que hay debajo de los condensadores del primario es pegamento para fijarlos. El condensador del secundario si que tiene mala pinta, sustituyelo y revisa los que hay a su alrededor.

Saludos.


----------



## fede19911991

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La fuente de los 5V de stand-by es independiente , comienza por ahí , o prueba inyectando los 5 V de un cargador en el stand-by a ver si arranca.
> 
> Si o si la lámpara serie !


Tengo un par de preguntas, donde inyecto los 5v? En que parte del circuito y deberia hacerlo con la fuente conectada??


----------



## DOSMETROS

En los 5V de Stand-by , Googleá  cual color de cable es


----------



## audiobis

Que tal queridos amigos del foro vengo por aquí para pedirles una pequeña ayuda.
Hace poco arme un pc para uso personal con componentes de alto rendimiento la cosa es que un amigo me regalo una fuente de poder el modelo es LEPA G1600 es una fuente que es fabricada por  enermax dicha fuente es un monstruo la misma me la dio con todo pero el no la pudo utilizar nunca por que de todos los cables que trajo por que la fuente es modular le falta el cable de 24 pines que alimenta la tarjeta madre amigos.
Yo quiero utilizar esta fuente en mi sistema pero tengo ese problema.
Mi plan es el siguiente usar dos fuentes recicladas y fabricar el cable que me hace falta  una que tenga el cable 20 pines y la otra que traiga el cable con 24 pines, por que de esta manera por que dicha fuente tiene un conector modular de 20 pines y mi tarjeta madre es de 24 pines amigos voy a adjuntar algunas fotos de dicha fuente y de un poco de información que es buscado por hay también pondré fotos de mi pc y de mi tarjeta madre amigos saludos ​Les adjunto el manual de la fuente que les comente y otra imagen de la salida de cada pin de la fuente. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tenés disponibles todas las tensiones  ?


----------



## pandacba

Es normal las ATX empzaron con 20 pines luego se agregaron 4 más por eso muchas fuentes vienen con el consabido conector de 20 piness más dos de 4 uno de ellos se suma al de 20 para placas que tienen hembras de 24 pines
Por otro lado aunque tu tarjeta madre disponga de 24 pines entra perfectamente el conector de 20 dejando 4 libres, no te compliques, el diseño esta echo para que funcione así, tampoco hay posibilidad de equivocarse, porque si la quieres poner por el extremo opuesto no se puede por la guía que trae que te obliga a colocarla solo en el extremo correcto


----------



## audiobis

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tenés disponibles todas las tensiones  ?


ante todo gracias por responder. Pues si te refieres a las de la fuente en la foto que adjunte salen pero lo que quiero es poder unir los dos cables con el fin de fabricar el cable modular que hace falta en el orden que es


----------



## pandacba

En tu fuente donde se toman?


----------



## audiobis

pandacba dijo:


> Es normal las ATX empzaron con 20 pines luego se agregaron 4 más por eso muchas fuentes vienen con el consabido conector de 20 piness más dos de 4 uno de ellos se suma al de 20 para placas que tienen hembras de 24 pines
> Por otro lado aunque tu tarjeta madre disponga de 24 pines entra perfectamente el conector de 20 dejando 4 libres, no te compliques, el diseño esta echo para que funcione así, tampoco hay posibilidad de equivocarse, porque si la quieres poner por el extremo opuesto no se puede por la guía que trae que te obliga a colocarla solo en el extremo correcto


Que tal amigo bueno lo que pasa es que estuve comparando el orden en que están lo pines de mi fuente y los pines que vienen en los cables y el orden no coincide los pines están en otro lado y me da un poco de miedo quemar la placa


----------



## pandacba

Para que eso no suceda chequea las tensiones y guiate por lo siguiente


----------



## audiobis

esto es lo que comento y lo otro hay pines que no se que son y como unirlos al que corresponde amigos


pandacba dijo:


> Para que eso no suceda chequea las tensiones y guiate por lo siguiente




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 7, 2018

también me di cuenta que esta fuente comparte algunos voltajes con otros conectores es el caso de los +3.3v


----------



## pandacba

Si, eso es normal, hay tensiones que se repiten


----------



## audiobis

amigos que me recomiendan ?


----------



## pandacba

Sobre que?


----------



## audiobis

pandacba dijo:


> En tu fuente donde se toman?


en mi fuente por ser modular se toman de un conector que trae la fuente pero como dije comparten algunos voltajes con otro conector que esta debajo del conector de 20 pines osea el cable original trae 2 ramales en una punta y en la otra termina en uno de 24 pines

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 7, 2018



pandacba dijo:


> Sobre que?


sobre lo antes dicho me guio por los voltajes ?


----------



## pandacba

Si, tienen que coincidir con ese orden


----------



## audiobis

pandacba dijo:


> Si, tienen que coincidir con ese orden


----------



## ivi206

Tengo una fuente ATX de 600w con 5A y con pocas cosas, se muere. Pensé en los cables sata, los cambié millones de veces, quité algunas cosas como otros HDD, grabadora, cooler. Hasta cambié muchas motherboards y la reacción es siempre la misma. Y hasta peor,,, por lo miré, debo irme a 12A mínimo. (Aclaro, que eso también vi en otra PC como referencia) Pero no sé qué transistor se toca. Agradezco cualquier ayuda!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

No tiene pinta de ser por transistor  pinta mas de capacitores o alguna resistencia desvalorizada.


----------



## german_3055

hola, se que es una pavada, pero no recuerdo donde va colocado el sensor de temperatura que controla el fan de las fuentes ATX. no todas lo traen, pero quiero agregarle uno a la mia para que no este siempre a full. tengo uno, pero no se donde colocar el sensor, si en el disipador de los osciladores, o en el de los rectificadores. 
graciasss.


----------



## pandacba

y a donde vas a conectar ese sensor?


----------



## tiago

german_3055 dijo:


> hola, se que es una pavada, pero no recuerdo donde va colocado el sensor de temperatura que controla el fan de las fuentes ATX. no todas lo traen, pero quiero agregarle uno a la mia para que no este siempre a full. tengo uno, pero no se donde colocar el sensor, si en el disipador de los osciladores, o en el de los rectificadores.
> graciasss.


A los transistores.



pandacba dijo:


> y a donde vas a conectar ese sensor?


Lleva un circuitito especial para su control, suele ser una plaquita mochila que va soldada o atronillada en la placa o en el mismo disipador.

Salút.


----------



## jdmorey

Buenas a los amigos del foro, tengo una duda estoy reparando una fuente atx 24 pines 500Watt, la cual tiene un integrado modulador 2005z, la fuente me daba los 5v stanby pero faltaban todos los demas voltajes, cuando comienzo a revisarla encuentro un transistor de potencia de la entrada roto  y un diodo rectificador de la salida averiado , sustitui el Transistor y el Diodo por unos iguales y la fuente me da todos los voltajes cuando la puenteo para que arranque. 
Mi duda es la siguiente me Faltan los 5V PG, mido los voltajes con el osciloscopio y todos se encuentran bien y en los rangos permitidos para el 2005z, pero no activa PG. los voltajes a la salida estan estables. Ahora los 12 en la salida de la fuente estan bien pero en el pin 6 del integrado estan como les muestro en la grafica(Los 12 volt que van al integrado salen justo despues de los Diodos y antes del inductor es decir antes de ponerles los filtros para eliminar el rizado) es normal tener esa forma de onda en ese pin, los 12v llegan a ese pin por un divisor resitivo.
Pregunto esto para saber hacia donde enfocar mis esfuerzos.
Porque de momento la fuente trabaja y da los 5VPG pero despues los pone y los quita intermitente por momentos.


----------



## pandacba

tiago dijo:


> A los transistores.
> 
> 
> Lleva un circuitito especial para su control, suele ser una plaquita mochila que va soldada o atronillada en la placa o en el mismo disipador.
> 
> Salút.


Eso ya lo se pero como lo esta haciendo en una fuente que no lo trae de fábrica, la pregunta es correcta donde la va a conectar?
Las que lo traen esta donde conectarlo pero esta el mismo dice que no lo   trae, de allí mi pregunta


----------



## Darcam

Compañeros necesito su ayuda... tengo una fuente atx... se prende pero si le aplicó carga se apaga.. por ejemplo.. si le conectó sólo el disco duro se prende normal...  le conectó junto con tarjeta madre y se apaga.. otra prueba .. le conectó sólo la tarjeta madre se prende normal...  le conectó junto con el disco duro se apaga.. es como si no soportará mucha carga.. porque cuando le conectó las dos cosas suena como arco eléctrico y se apaga... las Los condensadores de entrada y salida no están hinchados.. Los transistores del primario y secundario están bien todos los diodos marcan bien..  que creen que pueda ser .. de antemano gracias


----------



## DownBabylon

pues el echo de que no tenga capacitores hinchados no significa que estos sirvan, si tiene mas de un año de uso yo sospecharia de los capacitores, que marca y que modelo es ? mejor has pruebas con otra carga, lampara dicroica de 12v, motor 12v,motor 5v, resistencia de 10w, etc.


----------



## Darcam

Es lo que llaman capacitores  secos..??? .. Y supongo que debo sospechar de los capacitar es de salida.. .. son 3 de 1000 microfaradios 16 voltios..


----------



## DownBabylon

si,pues en general de todos deberias sospechar, van de la mano,marca y modelo ,potencia y fotos nitidas de la board y sus componentes serviria, tienes multimetro?


----------



## Darcam

Si tengo multimetro


----------



## DownBabylon

lol,revisa todos los voltajes de salida, activa la fuente atx conectando el cable verde a una tierra, mides todos los voltajes de salida y verifica que no esten -/+ .5v de diferencia, revisa el voltaje de 12v con carga pequeña y grande, igual el de 5v, para checar caidas de tension, aun no compartes marca y modelo de la fuente eso sirve aun mas


----------



## Darcam

Me marca 3.29 / 5.19 / 11.93 / -11.13 / 5.06sb


----------



## DownBabylon

necesitas verificar la marca y modelo para conocer la potencia maxima que soporta a cada salida


----------



## Darcam

Marca ANERA modelo AE-PSU2065 ... 115V/230V  ... 50Hz ... 10A/6A ..... Hay que considerar que la red es de 60Hz


----------



## DownBabylon

pues parece ser que es de buena potencia , ya probaste colocandole carga a las salidas y midiendo tension? eso lo haces con resistencias de 10w a bajos valores en ohms, puede ser 10,8,6,etc. vas probando con la mas alta a la mas baja ,siempre midiendo tension y corriente, con cuidado de no quemarte,verificas a cuanta corriente se apaga y con cuanta tension, te recomendaria subir fotos nitidas del interior de la fuente por ambos lados


----------



## Darcam

10 8 y 6 ohmios o kilo ohmios


----------



## DownBabylon

ohmios


----------



## Darcam

Ya voy a hacer la prueba a ver que pasa  tengo de 5 watios 47 ohmios


----------



## PinoPC

Saludos cordiales a todos. Tengo un problema con una fuente BTX que se le quemó un IC  a la cual está identificado con lo siguiente: P1014ap06, el asunto es que no consigo dicho IC en la casas de electrónica lo primero que me dicen es: AGOTADO y ni siquiera tengo una fuente del mismo modelo que esté desahuciada para por lo menos hacer el cambio, pero lo que si tengo es una fuente ATX y conseguí que tiene este IC: TNY267P, estuve revisando, pero veo que NO es lo mismo y quisiera saber que " artilugio " se pudiese hacer para salvar la fuente


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate por aqui : Manual de Adaptación de ICs moduladores en Fuentes SMPS


----------



## jdperon

Hola estimados, compañeros!!, les comento, me trajeron una FUENTE PC SENTEY BXP65-OR, para reparar, no funciona nada, al abrirla me encuentro con el impreso del lado primario chamuscado con componentes que están ubicados delante de los dos  transistores 3DD13009 montados sobre el disipador,(ambos en corto) el problema es que no puedo identificar dichos elemento, resistencias, diodos, busque diagrama y no conseguí alguno tendrá un diagrama? desde ya agradezco la ayuda, 
un gran abrazo


----------



## MARCOS2486

gracias hermano es muy amable de tu parte
gracias hermano eres muy amable
estas son unas imágenes que le tome a la fuente


----------



## Dijkstra

Buenas,

Ya comenté en mi presentación que hacía muchísimos años que no prestaba más atención al mundo de la electrónica que vagos escarceos domésticos.

A raíz de un reciente problema con la vitrocerámica he recordado tiempos pasados donde realmente disfrutaba con este tema. Pretérito en estado puro, lucía frondosa melena en lugares de mi cuerpo que hoy brillan ralos. 

Después llegó, por casualidad pura y saltando de enlace a enlace que mi buscador favorito me sugería, encontrarme con este foro. En principio interesado en mi cuestión particular, pero a medida que iba devorando algunos interesantísimos hilos aquí escritos se iba avivando la llama de la curiosidad. Después fuí consciente de la ingente información que aquí se halla almacenada y de libre alcance.

Hasta llegar a hacerme la pregunta clave: ¿por qué no dedicar parte de mi escaso tiempo libre en profundizar en aquello que una vez toqué superficialmente y me llamaba tanto la atención?

Evidentemente no hay razón alguna para no emprender un viaje que dure hasta donde la curiosidad y el tiempo alcancen. Ese viaje comienza hoy para mi.

Si mi idea es comenzar a experimentar con componentes electrónicos lo primero que necesitaré es de una fuente que los alimente. He barajado varias opciones y finalmente creo que me decantaré por utilizar una fuente vieja de PC, por tener varias salidas fijas y una la pondré regulable. También me valdría con unas pilas, pero esto me parece más retador.

A día de hoy, mi plan de ataque será:

Elegir una fuente que cumpla con las expectativas
Comprobar que dicha fuente funciona adecuadamente: la arrancaré y comprobaré con el polímetro que da los valores adecuados en los cables de salida
Estudiar la fuente para ver si es válida para lo que quiero: buscar esquemas o intentar desentrañar como funciona esta fuente en concreto
Bichear en los tropecientos hilos abiertos sobre este tema y elegir un diseño: que sea seguro y fiable
Rebuscando, encontré a mi disposición una antigua fuente NOX. En concreto el modelo AT-600P12P. A priori, atendiendo a las especificaciones, parece que puede cumplir el cometido más que holgadamente (si se comporta como debe).







Por ventilador que no quede, madre mía.






Visualmente no detecto nada que indique que esté en mal estado.






Espero no haber elegido algo que me supere como proyecto inicial. Intentaré ir con paso lento y seguro, sobre todo seguro. Sé lo justo de esto como para ser consciente de lo que supone un error en un circuito que funciona a tensión de línea, por lo que no manipularé nada estando la fuente alimentada ... y antes de abrirla tengo que mirar para buscar un método que me asegure que esos amenazantes condensadores de 820 uF y 200v (respetazo me dan) están descargados.

Seguiremos contando


----------



## pandacba

La fuente es AT? por lo que dice.
Esas fuentes llevaban una llave doble a tecla en el frente para encenderla


----------



## Dijkstra

pandacba dijo:


> La fuente es AT? por lo que dice.
> Esas fuentes llevaban una llave doble a tecla en el frente para encenderla


Buenos días, pandacba 

La fuente es ATX, y sí, lleva interruptor en la parte trasera de la fuenta (supongo que se refiera a esto).


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, las fuentes ATX, necesitan de una señal de ON para encender. Eso se logra puenteando el cable color verde y GND.


----------



## Dijkstra

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, las fuentes ATX, necesitan de una señal de ON para encender. Eso se logra puenteando el cable color verde y GND.


Buenas, Gudino 

Sí sí, eso sí lo sé que he tenido que puentear alguna para medir voltajes en la reparación de algún PC. No hay problema por eso.

¡Gracias!


----------



## juanma2468

Dijkstra dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Ya comenté en mi presentación que hacía muchísimos años que no prestaba más atención al mundo de la electrónica que vagos escarceos domésticos.
> 
> A raíz de un reciente problema con la vitrocerámica he recordado tiempos pasados donde realmente disfrutaba con este tema. Pretérito en estado puro, lucía frondosa melena en lugares de mi cuerpo que hoy brillan ralos.
> 
> Después llegó, por casualidad pura y saltando de enlace a enlace que mi buscador favorito me sugería, encontrarme con este foro. En principio interesado en mi cuestión particular, pero a medida que iba devorando algunos interesantísimos hilos aquí escritos se iba avivando la llama de la curiosidad. Después fuí consciente de la ingente información que aquí se halla almacenada y de libre alcance.
> 
> Hasta llegar a hacerme la pregunta clave: ¿por qué no dedicar parte de mi escaso tiempo libre en profundizar en aquello que una vez toqué superficialmente y me llamaba tanto la atención?
> 
> Evidentemente no hay razón alguna para no emprender un viaje que dure hasta donde la curiosidad y el tiempo alcancen. Ese viaje comienza hoy para mi.
> 
> Si mi idea es comenzar a experimentar con componentes electrónicos lo primero que necesitaré es de una fuente que los alimente. He barajado varias opciones y finalmente creo que me decantaré por utilizar una fuente vieja de PC, por tener varias salidas fijas y una la pondré regulable. También me valdría con unas pilas, pero esto me parece más retador.
> 
> A día de hoy, mi plan de ataque será:
> 
> Elegir una fuente que cumpla con las expectativas
> Comprobar que dicha fuente funciona adecuadamente: la arrancaré y comprobaré con el polímetro que da los valores adecuados en los cables de salida
> Estudiar la fuente para ver si es válida para lo que quiero: buscar esquemas o intentar desentrañar como funciona esta fuente en concreto
> Bichear en los tropecientos hilos abiertos sobre este tema y elegir un diseño: que sea seguro y fiable
> Rebuscando, encontré a mi disposición una antigua fuente NOX. En concreto el modelo AT-600P12P. A priori, atendiendo a las especificaciones, parece que puede cumplir el cometido más que holgadamente (si se comporta como debe).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por ventilador que no quede, madre mía.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visualmente no detecto nada que indique que esté en mal estado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero no haber elegido algo que me supere como proyecto inicial. Intentaré ir con paso lento y seguro, sobre todo seguro. Sé lo justo de esto como para ser consciente de lo que supone un error en un circuito que funciona a tensión de línea, por lo que no manipularé nada estando la fuente alimentada ... y antes de abrirla tengo que mirar para buscar un método que me asegure que esos amenazantes condensadores de 820 uF y 200v (respetazo me dan) están descargados.
> 
> Seguiremos contando


Para asegurarte que están descargados puedes usar una lámpara incadecente, puenteas las patas de cada capacitor con el filamento de la lámpara usando unos cocodrilos y si hay alguna tensión en los bornes la lámpara los descargará, saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Esa llave es para corte total, pero no enciende de allí.
En el conector grande de cables de muchos colores, hay un único cable verde, el que debe conectarse a masa(Cables negros) para el encendido


----------



## Dijkstra

pandacba dijo:


> Esa llave es para corte total, pero no enciende de allí.
> En el conector grande de cables de muchos colores, hay un único cable verde, el que debe conectarse a masa(Cables negros) para el encendido


Correcto. Disculpa que no te haya entendido a la primera.

Sí, para arrancar la fuente es eso ... esos cables antes iban al switch de POWER de la caja. Supongo que vendrán de la fuente stand-by.



Buenas ... no quiero reparar la fuente ATX (de hecho espero que ésta funcione), la idea es convertirla en una fuente regulable.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Verifica si funciona , así seguís por aquí : Fuente Variable con ATX !


----------



## Dijkstra

Perfecto, mil gracias ... ya entiendo que aquí ordenáis por tema más que por hilos particulares 

Confirmado que la abuelita funciona como una jabata a pesar de sus, seguramente, miles de horas funcionando antes del destierro. He seguido el pinout de ATX y todos los voltajes están en orden (veremos que no se arrugue a la hora de pedirla potencia).

Antes de continuar con el hilo indicado por el maestro dosmetros, haré una parada táctica en otros cuantos hilos sobre fuente conmutadas, para tener claros los principios básicos antes de urgar. Después pondré en orden mis ideas de qué quiero construir y ya entonces me meteré al diseño 

¡Gracias!


----------



## Contraband

Hola!. tengo una fuente de PC que dejo de funcionar... el sintoma era que le costaba encender. Cuando apretaba el boton ON del gabinete, prendía una luz pero no arrancaba, tenia que desconectarla de la red eléctrica y volver a intentar hasta que encendía. Ya a lo ultimo se me apago un par de veces en pleno uso y no arranco mas...

La desarme y encontré un capacitor de 10v 2200uf inflado y un capacitor ceramico y otro de poliester un poco oscuros junto con un optoacoplador, reemplace todo pero no prende!

Mi duda es que voltajes tendria que ir buscando en la fuente para ir descartando opciones... a la salida de la fuente (con cable verde puenteado con un negro) solo aparecen los 5v del cable violeta (creo que es stand by)

En los filtros principales tengo 290v, en pata vcc del IC TL494L tengo 8v y en REF 3,5v

Para sacar los mosfet o los diodos esta difícil, hay que desoldar mucho. por eso quiero mas o menos saber por donde podria venir el problema!

adjunto unas fotos!

Gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los 5V de Stand-by están ?


----------



## Contraband

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los 5V de Stand-by están ?



Si! (cable violeta)


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tendrías que medir capacitores , valor y ESR


----------



## ZenerMn

He estado revisando esta fuente, no enciende ni el cooler (ventilador), sin embargo si enciende el paso de corriente (una luminaria que tiene). Tengo sospecha sobre los capacitores ¿Alguien tiene más conocimiento sobre estas fuentes y su reparación?


----------



## DownBabylon

yo de entrada suelo cambiar todos los capacitores considerando que, la fuente es muy vieja o se uso por mucho tiempo, despues de eso reviso diodos y por ultimo los IC encargados del control de entrada y salida de voltajes


----------



## frica

Hola a todos:

Bueno vuelvo otra vez al lio. Esta vez con una fuente de alimentación ATX de un PC de sobremesa. La fuente manifestó problemas (se me apagaba totalmente al conectarle un dispositivo por el puerto USB) hace dos o tres años. El caso es que tiene unos 5-6 condensadores electrolíticos hinchados en el secundario. Voy a pedir sus reemplazos y a ver si se soluciona el problema.

*El problema que me trae aquí es el de su ventilador.* Cuando conecto la fuente de alimentación (haciendo corto en cables verde y negro), obtengo voltajes de salida: 13,4v en la línea de 12v; 5,2v en la línea de 5v y 3,9 en la línea de 3,3v. Como véis la línea de 12v y 3,3v voltios están algo fuera de su valor aceptable.

El caso es que el conector FAN de la placa de la fuente recibe en torno a 12,5-13,0 voltios, pero aún así el ventilador no funcionaba. Desarmé el ventilador y comprobé leyendo su pegatina que es de 12v y 2,2w. 





Le medí resistencia con un multímetro digital entre los dos pines metálicos del contacto blanco que tiene el ventilador (el que se ve en la primera fotografía). Me marcaba una resistencia de 425 ohmios. Esto no me cuadra. Según la pegatina es un ventilador de 12V y 2,2W. Mediante la fórmula R = V^2 / P = 12*12/2,2 = 65 ohmios.  ¿debería haber obtenido 65 ohmios de resistencia? ¿quizá tenga problemas en los bobinados o el conector blanco?

Desmonté el ventilador y lo* limpié y lubriqué *con un lubricante de silicona. Eché lubricante en el eje y en el buje. Conecté los 12v de la fuente de alimentación que funciona, y *de no girar nada pasó a girar.* Pero giraba *con cierta lentitud* (podía parar las aspas fácilmente con un lápiz). Tumbado parece girar algo más rápido que de pie.







El caso es que, con el ventilador desconectado, si impulso las aspas manualmente, permanece girando varios segundos. O sea que gira ligero.

Otro detalle más. Veo que tiene un componente electrónico junto al embobinado con marcación “276” y debajo “653Gm”. Os dejo una fotografía. He intentado buscar un datasheet pero no he encontrado nada. ¿Qué es ese componente? ¿como testar si está funcionando bien? Por cierto el componente tiene 4 patas (aunque en la fotografía solo se ven dos) y dos de ellas están dobladas y conectadas algo más atras.



Alguna sugerencia para reparar el ventilador, será bienvenida.


----------



## analogico

sera este
https://www.diodes.com/assets/Datasheets/AH276.pdf


----------



## frica

Gracias Analogico. Le hecho un vistazo.
Por cierto, el tema me lo han movido a este Tema. Al moverlo muchas imágenes no se han pasado correctamente. ¿Se podría solucionar?

¿Alguien tiene alguna idea sobre que le puede pasar al ventilador? ¿quizá el conector FAN de la fuente de alimentación no proporciona mucha corriente?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ha de ser tu conexión lenta ? Veo perfectamente las 7 imágenes !


----------



## frica

Hola DOSMETROS. Acabo de entrar y ahora sí veo todas las imágenes.


analogico dijo:


> sera este
> https://www.diodes.com/assets/Datasheets/AH276.pdf



¡Analógico, creo que has dado en la diana! Eres un crack!! Mira que estuve varios minutos buscando en la web y ahora que he repetido la búsqueda por "datasheet 276" veo que aparece una web para AH276. El error ha sido no esperar que "276" era parte del *número de parte. *

No me gusta que me pase estas cosas porque no quiero hacer perder el tiempo a otros. Gracias Analógico!!


----------



## frica

Bueno pues acabo de hacer una prueba y* ¡¡el ventilador funciona correctamente!!*

El caso es que en la prueba que hice hace dos dias alimenté el ventilador con un conector de dos pines (que proporcionaba unos 12,5-13,0 voltios) de una fuente de alimentación que funcionaba. El ventilador giraba, pero algo bajo de revoluciones. El caso es que la sección de los cables de este conector eran más finos que los cables de los otros conectores (MOLEX, conector ATX12 para el procesador, conector principal, etc.). Y sospeché que la intensidad de corriente era menor en el conector de cables más finos.

Por tanto hace un rato probé a alimentar al ventilador con el conector ATX12 del procesador. 



Y el resulado es que el ventilador ahora funciona a tope de revoluciones. al tocar las aspas con un lápiz ahora no se para el ventilador y el lápiz es rebotado por la fuerza de las aspas.

*¡¡ Bueno pues estoy contento por revivir el ventilador!! Ahora toca centrarse en esos condensadores hinchados (y otros muy desvalorizados en placa). Gracias por vuestras respuestas.*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

frica dijo:


> Alguna sugerencia para reparar el ventilador, será bienvenida.


Esa porqueria no se repara.. se cambia por uno nuevo. Cualquier reparacion demanda mas gastos que un ventilador nuevo, así que se cambia y listo. Las reparaciones duran muy poco tiempo. Tenes que saber que esto no es el motor del cepillo de dientes, es un motor con mucha carga trabajando por largos periodos de tiempo.


----------



## frica

Gracias Dr. Zoidberg por tus comentarios. Pues debe ser como tu dices. No obstante aún estoy en fase de aprendizaje y disfrute de la electrónica y me satisface poder revivir algo tan simple como un ventilador. O una fuente que no valdrá más de 15 euros. De todas formas, la fuente es mía. No reparo aparato de otras personas. 

Cuando tenga ya galones en esto de la electrónica supongo que empezaré a pensar como tú. ¡Gracias!


----------



## frica

Buenos dias a todos. Os remito al mensaje 1053 (Fuente ATX se viene abajo al poner carga por USB).

Os dije en un mensaje anterior que *desoldé  6 condensadores electrolíticos del secundario* que estaban ligeramente hinchados.  Una vez desoldados por curiosidad *medí capacidad y ESR*. La capacidad estaba fatal en todos ellos (el que mejor estaba tenía 156 microFaradios y es de 470 microF nominal). Los otros estaban casi a cero. También *medi el ESR* con mi reciente *medidor ESR (MESR100 v2.3)*. Todos tenían un ESR por las nubes (decenas de ohmios)  y algunos ni daba medida (ESR > 100 ohmios).

Recientemente haciendo uso del medidor de ESR he podido detectar varios condensadores más con mal ESR (que de otra forma no hubiera podido). Os dejo una tabla con los resultados:



Todos los condensadores son electrolíticos. Incluyo el valor nominal del condensador, la medida en placa y la medida fuera de placa. Como es habitual la medida de capacidad en placa suele estar contaminada por otros componentes en paralelo. Si bien de los 6 condensadores en 3, la medidas dentro y fuera de la placa, son muy similares.

Donde lo borda bastante es en las medidas de ESR. Bastante similares y en algunos casos casi iguales para los 6 condensadores, medidos tanto fuera como dentro de la placa.

*En resumen*: de los 6 condensadores desoldados y sospechosos sobre placa, 4 están claramente malos (su ESR es demasiado alto), uno está estupendo de salud y el otro está sospechoso (lo rememplazaré). Tres condensadores estaban en el primario: C24, C25, C26.

Para concluir si el condensador está bien (en cuanto a ESR) consulté unas cuantas de tablas que tengo con valores aceptables de ESR.

Hoy quisiera pedir los condensadores y a ver si tengo suerte y para finales de semana los tengo en casa.


----------



## DOSMETROS

frica dijo:


> y el otro está sospechoso (lo rememplazaré)


 
Siempre ser mas desconfiado que lo necesario , nada de ser "generoso" , ya la mas mínima duda a cambiarlo


----------



## frica

*¡Gracias por ese consejo DOSMETROS! *Yo supongo que los condensadores de filtro principales estarán bien. Sobre placa dan un poco bajo en capacidad y el ESR da más o menos bien, aunque uno de ellos tiene un ESR que oscila mucho mucho. No sé porque.


----------



## PinoPC

Saludos. Quiero saber lo siguiente ¿ que hace que una fuente ATX no tenga el voltaje de PG ( power good ) cuando todos los voltajes de salida marcan bien con carga ?. Vale decir que al instalarla en la placa base ella no arranca, pero si la arranco en vacío con carga ( disco duro, cualquier tipo de lector, etc ) hago las mediciones y no fluctúan los voltajes hacia abajo, más bien se estabilizan y el ventilador gira con fuerza, pero la señal de PG solo da 0.18v, eso sí, tiene un ruidito ( no es el típico pito agudo, no ) que no cuadra y no se de dónde proviene, sospecho del transformador principal, pero no estoy seguro, cambié todos los filtros de la salida, pero sigue igual. Espero orientación al respecto. Gracias.


----------



## carlosenati

PinoPC dijo:


> Saludos. Quiero saber lo siguiente ¿ que hace que una fuente ATX no tenga el voltaje de PG ( power good ) cuando todos los voltajes de salida marcan bien con carga ?. Vale decir que al instalarla en la placa base ella no arranca, pero si la arranco en vacío con carga ( disco duro, cualquier tipo de lector, etc ) hago las mediciones y no fluctúan los voltajes hacia abajo, más bien se estabilizan y el ventilador gira con fuerza, pero la señal de PG solo da 0.18v, eso sí, tiene un ruidito ( no es el típico pito agudo, no ) que no cuadra y no se de dónde proviene, sospecho del transformador principal, pero no estoy seguro, cambié todos los filtros de la salida, pero sigue igual. Espero orientación al respecto. Gracias.


----------



## tiago

Sigue los pasos que se han descrito en el video. A ver que descubres.
Cuidado al manejar la placa cuando está conectada a línea, en los condensadores de entrada y en toda la sección del primario tienes voltajes muy peligrosos.

Saludos.


----------



## frica

¡Ostras impresionante como ha llegado a identifica el problema! Nivel pro total. jaja


----------



## luisP40

latinphoenix7 dijo:


> He estado buscando pero no he encontrado
> 
> 
> Lo que he hecho es hacer analogías con fuentes atx y hay como un regla general en todas hasta en ese mini atx y esa resistencia seria una de 330 ohms.. Bueno probaré..!
> 
> Saludos


Te funciono...?
tengo justo el mismo problema


----------



## DOSMETROS

La última visita  de *latinphoenix7* fue en May 23, 2014  . . .


----------



## PinoPC

tiago dijo:


> Sigue los pasos que se han descrito en el video. A ver que descubres.
> Cuidado al manejar la placa cuando está conectada a línea, en los condensadores de entrada y en toda la sección del primario tienes voltajes muy peligrosos.
> 
> Saludos.


Amigo, ya ubiqué dónde está el problema con el PG. El asunto en sí, es que el voltaje de stand by no tiene el voltaje correcto, está en 5.40v, ahora bien, limpiando la tarjeta por el lado de las soldaduras por alguna razón que desconozco, al pasar la brochita, me echó un chispaso el trafo de stand by, siendo que tenía más de 10min desconectada de la red. Cuando saco el trafo del stand by, me percaté que unos de sus pines de la parte secundaria se partió desde adentro y por consiguiente ya esto se escapa de mis manos porque no se embobinar un transformador, pero bueno, ya se que por ahí viene la falla, ahora lo que me falta es cruzar los dedos y buscar dicho trafo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos transformadores son todos mas o menos iguales . . .  sino animate a desarmarlo con cuidado y anotación (origen , sentido , Nº de espiras y fin) y rebobinalo con los mismos alambres.


----------



## PinoPC

Y vuelvo por acá. Tengo un problemita " existencial " con una fuente atx génerica ( bien génerica ) que tiene la etapa primaria muerta, no tiene stand by y nada de power on; revisando, me consigo con el puente rectificador en buen estado y los condensadores grandes cargan iguales y su suma da 370v, sigo midiendo y me percato que el transistor ( y es aquí que me trae de vuelta por acá ) no se si se considera " mosfet " o un transistor de alto voltaje, el modelo es RC3150 y me debo de imaginar que su nombre de pila es 2SC3150 ¿ cierto ? y buscando los posibles candidatos directos para su reemplazo ( según datasheet ) son estos: 2SC3086, 2SC3087, 2SC3446 y 2SC3447 ¿ cierto ? ahora bien ¿¿ cual es la diferencia de que una fuente tenga este tipo de transistor y no un mosfet convencional. Espero que me aclaren mí ignorancia al respecto... Ahhh por cierto, el transistor que siempre acompaña al " mosfet " se quemó y no puedo descifrar que modelo es. De antemano, gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## MEGASOFT

Buenas amigo Frica y sr DOSMETROS, fijense que he tenido buenos resultados realizando mantenimiento a estos "ventiladores" tanto para el PC como el de la fuente que es el mismo, con una brocha o pincel realizando el movimiento del mismo con las manos o igualmente con su respectiva corriente metiendo los pelos por donde va el motor sin desarmar, y colocando una gotita de aceite en el medio a donde va la etiqueta, si no tiene hoyo o hueco se le hace con un cautin o algo caliente y se colocan maximo 2, las revoluciones vuelven, esto a pesar de que algunos tienen años de trabajo Sr Zoidberg he logrado revivir de esta manera. Saludos camaradas y colegas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Suelen traer una pequeña tapa bajo la etiqueta , si , les gago lo mismo , los pongo boca abajo y dos gotas de aceite de máquina de coser y dejan de hacer ruido


----------



## fercon

Buenas noches. En esta FUENTE,  intento simular la oscilacion de T3. Lamentablemente Multisim no trae Q3 (SSS2N60B) ni U1: EL817. Las especificaciones de T3 tampoco estan dadas, por lo que intento deducir los voltajes de salida:  del secundario (debajo primario lado izq.) en C8 y  C15, lado derecho. Entiendo que inicia T3 para el controlador LPG889, este mediante T2 controla a T1. Ahora si la oscilacion inicial en T3 ocurre por realimentacion  via R7-C10 a la puerta Q3. que esta a unos 6v, por lo que la salida buscada de T3 deberia ser de unos 2 voltios adicionales, digamos un pico de salida unos 9 V por C8?  Por la otra parte la salida que a va al divisor doble 1k-1k via T2, ataca las bases de  Q5 - Q6 por lo que con las perdidas en los diodos y para saturacion se podria hablar de unos 5 V por C15?. Si el funcionamiento del circuito es otro, o se pudiera dar mas detalles de interes, en especial esas salidas de shoper T3 agradezco su ayuda y Gracias por su tiempo


----------



## DJ T3

fercon dijo:


> EL817



Puede ser PC817.



fercon dijo:


> SSS2N60B



Mosfet de 2 amperes por 600 voltios, es un 2N60.

Es C18, no C8.

La salida se auto regula a 5 voltios en C18 (fuente regulada a lazo cerrado), mediante el optoacoplador (PC817, EL817) y los componentes asociados (resistencias, TL431, capacitores), la otra salida va desde unos 12 a 17 o mas voltios mayormente, y alimenta la parte del driver (T2).

La salida de 5 voltios alimenta al integrado, y es la fuente de standby (o auxiliar) que tambien alimenta parte de la logica del mother, mientras que el otro voltaje alimenta solo al driver.

PD: Para evitar que se pierda por enlaces rotos, dejo en el foro de lo que se habla.


----------



## fercon

Gracias *DJ T3*. Ya ubicando los reemplazos. Lo que no entiendo es el funcionamiento de este secundario (devanado independiente) debajo del primario del lado Izquierdo de T3, el que llega a D5 y C8. Imagino que C8 se carga por la acción de T3 y D5 y que este voltaje es responsable de la carga y descarga del C10 sobre la base de Q3, o cual seria la interpretación correcta?. Gracias por tu interés


----------



## Daniel Lopes

fercon dijo:


> Gracias *DJ T3*. Ya ubicando los reemplazos. Lo que no entiendo es el funcionamiento de este secundario (debanado independiente) debajo del primario del lado Izquierdo de T3, el que llega a D5 y C8. Imagino que C8 se carga por la accion de T3 y D5 y que este voltaje es responsable de la carga y descarga del C10 sobre la base de Q3, o cual seria la interpretacion correcta?. Gracias por tu interes


Hola a todos , caro Don fercon ese devanado auxiliar tiene la función de mantener esa fuente autooscilante activa (funcionando).
La tensión presente en "D5" cuando ese si queda blocado ( esa pulsada y posictiva) activa lo Gate del  transistor Mosfet , ya lo capacitor "C8" filtra la tensión rectificada por lo diodo "D5" y sirve de polarización DC para alimentar lo transistor del optoacoplador ese responsable por la retroalimentación que estabiliza la tensión de salida en 5,00Voltios (fuente stby).
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## DKarlos

Fuente de PC Seasonic ss-500et enciende y se apaga.

Saludos, la fuente es prácticamente nueva, de mil intentos encendía y mientra *QUE* no la apagaba todo ok, pero si la apago y trato de encenderla vuelve a lo mismo, enciende el fan por una milésima de segundo y apaga. En éstos momento nunca mas encendió, gira el fan por un momento nada mas. gracias podrían ayudarme ?


----------



## Juan Moreira

Hola a todos: tengo un problema con una fuente Huntkey HK560-18FP
La fuente comenzó a tener el problema de apagarse a los segundos de encenderla, hice la prueba en vacío e hizo lo mismo, procedí a abrirla y comprobé a vista q*ue* todo estaba bien no tiene filtros hinchados ni resistencias quemadas. Hice todas las mediciones que normalmente hago en otras fuentes y todo me da correcto, los +5 Vsb están presentes. Tiene una electrónica mas compleja q*ue* otras fuentes, no *se* q*ue* mas hacer, ya si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia se lo aqredecería por*_que* no es la primera q*ue* he revisado ese tipo con ese síntoma.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Típico problema de capacitores electrolíticos secos y desvalorizados.


----------



## Juan Moreira

Hola, agradeceria mucho tu ayuda en este tipo de fuente, no tengo como medir los capacitores puestos en la placa tendria q sacarlos 1 a 1 y medirlos por capacidad con el multímetro y es un trabajo un poco engorroso me das alguna sugerencia por donde empezar para no desarmarla toda sin necesidad. Agradeceria tu ayuda. Salu2s


----------



## DOSMETROS

Juan Moreira dijo:


> y es un trabajo un poco engorroso



 Siempre es engorroso . . .  mejor cambialos directamente !


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos...

Acá tengo una fuente de PC que sin conectarla al Board trabaja bien pero al conectarla echa humo. Analizando dicho board visualmente detecto 3 filtros inflados, esta puede ser la causa de la reacción de la fuente? ¿Cómo puedo corregir el defecto?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> al conectarla echa humo


 
Que parte específicamente humea ?


----------



## DJ T3

El Comy dijo:


> detecto 3 filtros inflados



Primeramente cambialos. Trata de conseguir de baja ESR.
Luego sigue inspeccionando, aparte de responder lo que dijo 2ME


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que parte específicamente humea ?


En un principio lo hizo y el dueño me lo comentó. La saque, la abrí y tenía dos filtros inflados, cambie dichos filtros y al arrancarla en vacío o se sin el consumo de la PC trabajó bien y no humeo. La  puse nuevamente en la PC y volvió a echar humo pero no pude ver el componente porque estaba dentro de la PC. Para ello creo que tendría que abrirla nuevamente y arrancarla conectada al Board porque desconectada no lo hace.


----------



## DJ T3

El Comy dijo:


> arrancarla conectada al Board



Si, y no.
- Si, porque verias donde sale
- No, porque podrias perjudicar a algun componente muy delicado, CPU, Puente Norte/Sur, memorias, etc.

Sacala, destapala, mira si otra vez son los mismos capacitores hinchados.
Si no es asi, y no se ve nada aparente, entonces coloca una carga resistiva, que puede ser una lampara de auto/moto de 12 voltios, y carga y mide por cada salida, 12, 5, 3.3, que son los que mas consumos tienen.


----------



## DownBabylon

Yo a mi experiencia siempre estan malos los capacitores de la señal de retroalimentacion, creo son de 1uf o algun valor bajo, y un par de resistencias que son las que polarizan los transistores, pero siempre siempre cambio todos los capacitores electroliticos.Ya si no prende ni da indicios de vida, es algun semiconductor en corto o algun capacitor de entrada en corto.


----------



## El Comy

DJ T3 dijo:


> mide por cada salida, 12, 5, 3.3,


Antes de que echara humo la última vez los voltajes estaban bien, claro sin consumo.


----------



## dmc

Los capacitores que cambiaste, en que sector están ubicados (área caliente o 220v o a la salida)?. Por lo general, conviene cargar la fuente con resistencias de un valor adecuado (Bajo) y gran potencia (varios W) a los 5v y 3v3 y 1 led para el power good (si es que corresponde) para comprobar su funcionamiento, siempre con un lampara serie de uno


----------



## DJ T3

El Comy dijo:


> Antes de que echara humo la última vez los voltajes estaban bien, claro sin consumo.



Me referia a que cargues cada salida, y luego midas


----------



## El Comy

dmc dijo:


> Los capacitores que cambiaste, en que sector están ubicados (área caliente o 220v o a la salida)



Erand de 16 vol deben ser de la salida.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Me referia a que cargues cada salida, y luego midas


Entendido, luego lo hago y le comento porque ahora estoy en el trabajo y eso lo hago en la casa...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

saludos hermanos de FE tengo una pc de escritorio la cual funciona de maravilla pero al apagarla ya no vuelve a encender, tengo que esperar varios días para volverla a encender. Ya probé con una fuente de poder y funciona normal. la pc  prende y apaga cuando yo lo deseo y quisiera saber si alguien se a topado con esta falla en fuentes de pc  espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## DJ T3

Hiciste revision visual sobre el estado de los capacitores? Puede que algo este desvalorizado


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

si todos están perfectos a simple vista la fuente pasa hasta 2 días para poder encender nuevamente


----------



## frica

Los condensadores algo desvalorizados deberían funcionar mejor "en caliente" ya que la capacitancia sube un poco cuando los condensadores tienen cierta temperatura. ¿Quizá sea soldadura fría? ¿o alguna mala conexión?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si hay que encenderla varias veces hasta que queda encendida = electrolíticos.
Si se apaga al calentarse = semiconductor.
Si se necesitan dos días para que vuelva a arrancar = brujería , paga una bruja , brujo , mago


----------



## KainZ

Tengo una fuente que enciende el fan , me mide todos los voltajes de 5V,12V, -12V y 3,3V pero cuando le pones el board no enciende la PC  , es una fuente sencilla atx


----------



## capitanp

con la fuente enchufada en  el mother hacele el puente en PS_ON


----------



## KainZ

capitanp dijo:


> con la fuente enchufada en  el mother hacele el puente en PS_ON


y eso para que? si se puede saber
, el baord funciona con otras fuentes


----------



## KainZ

como podemos medir un tesmistor  NTC 5D-11 en una fuente de PC y saber si esta bueno o malo ???


----------



## capitanp

KainZ dijo:


> y eso para que? si se puede saber
> , el baord funciona con otras fuentes



ya que usted es el rey de las fuentes dejaremos que lo deduzca solo


----------



## KainZ

capitanp dijo:


> ya que usted es el rey de las fuentes dejaremos que lo deduzca solo


me enciende y eso q significa ? yo solo soy un principiante


----------



## Fogonazo

KainZ dijo:


> *M*e enciende y eso q*UE* significa ? yo solo soy un principiante



Si la placa funciona con una fuente y con otra *NO*, se deduce que hay una fuente que *NO *funciona correctamente.
¿ Que fuente te da la impresión que está fallando ?

Opciones:
1) Cambias la fuente que NO funciona aunque si lo haga el ventilador
2) Reparas la fuente que NO funciona 

Si eres "Principiante", te aconsejo que procedas con la opción N°1


----------



## Fogonazo

KainZ dijo:


> como podemos medir un tesmistor  NTC 5D-11 en una fuente de PC y saber si esta bueno o malo ???


Con la fuente desconectada por un par de minutos, levanta uno de los extremos del termistor y mide su resistencia.
* ∞ *=* 
30Ω *(Aproximadamente) * *


----------



## frica

¿quizá la fuente con una carga en su salida, tiene problemas para suministrar la potencia que necesita la carga? ¿Los condensadores de la fuente, bajo carga no están funcionando bien?


----------



## KainZ

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si la placa funciona con una fuente y con otra *NO*, se deduce que hay una fuente que *NO *funciona correctamente.
> ¿ Que fuente te da la impresión que está fallando ?
> 
> Opciones:
> 1) Cambias la fuente que NO funciona aunque si lo haga el ventilador
> 2) Reparas la fuente que NO funciona
> 
> Si eres "Principiante", te aconsejo que procedas con la opción N°1





frica dijo:


> ¿quizá la fuente con una carga en su salida, tiene problemas para suministrar la potencia que necesita la carga? ¿Los condensadores de la fuente, bajo carga no están funcionando bien?


*E*l objetivo es repararla  y no cambiarla por eso quisiera saber q*UE* es lo q*UE* pasa porque da todos los voltajes muy bien pero cuando le pones la carga q*UE* es un board ya pro*B*ado  con otra fuente , no enciende ni si*QUI*era arranca el fan
*N*o se si seran los filtros , escucho consejos


----------



## Fogonazo

KainZ dijo:


> *E*l objetivo es repararla  y no cambiarla por eso quisiera saber q*UE* es lo q*UE* pasa porque da todos los voltajes muy bien pero cuando le pones la carga q*UE* es un board ya pro*B*ado  con otra fuente , no enciende ni si*QUI*era arranca el fan
> *N*o se si seran los filtros , escucho consejos



*Consejos:*
*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*04)* No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando por lo mismo, parecido o similar. * Utiliza el buscador.* y coloca tu comentario en el tema que mas se adecue a lo que estas consultando.

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación *e interrogación,*, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. 





__





						Reparando una fuente de PC AT  ATX.
					

Lo que pasa es que tengo acá un pc que no prende y supongo que la fuente está quemada, pero no se si puede ser algo mas? He pensado en colocarle la fuente de mi pc pero no es de marca y me da miedo que se queme también y se lleve algo con ella.  Alguna forma de saber si la fuente está quemada...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## KainZ

Fogonazo dijo:


> Con la fuente desconectada por un par de minutos, levanta uno de los extremos del termistor y mide su resistencia.
> * ∞ *=*
> 30Ω *(Aproximadamente) **


el q tengo me pide 4,2*Ω*


----------



## Fogonazo

KainZ dijo:


> el q tengo me pide 4,2*Ω*


Está bien 

El valor depende de la potencia de la fuente y la temperatura ambiente.


----------



## Fogonazo

KainZ dijo:


> el q tengo me pide 4,2*Ω*



Según el datasheet a una temperatura ambiente de 25° debe medir *5Ω (Entre +1Ω a -2Ω)*


----------



## Scooter

Una prueba mas exaustiva que se puede hacer es calentarla un poco acercando* un soldador, por ejemplo, y ves si cambia el valor.
Lo siguiente ya es "Calibrarla" con un termómetro sacando muchos valores.

*Pero sin tocarla.


----------



## guarod

Saludos mi gente, aqui estoy de nuevo con otro problemita igual.
Fuente de PC ATX no marca el valor de los voltajes del secundario
Saludos mi gente, vengo a pedirles ayuda, tengo un problema con una fuente de PC, ATX, me la trajeron para repararla le cambié los transistores de conmutación D13007 y una que otras resistencias, y la fuente arranca, funciona el ventilador, le conecto una unidad de CD, y funciona normal, lo que me tiene loco, es que al medir los voltajes del secundario no marca ninguno con el tester, no me da lectura de los 3.3V, 5V 12V, etc.

Mido la fuente standby y si me marca los 5 Volts, pero al darle la órden de encendido la fuente arranca el ventilador una unidad de CD que le conecto de carga todo funciona bien, pero mido los voltajes con el tester y no me muestra la lectura de los voltajes, no me vayan a decir que el tester está malo, por que tengo 2, y ninguno me capta el valor de los voltajes, tengo otras fuentes y si me marcan el valor de cada voltaje, ésto también me ha pasado en fuentes de televisores, después de repararlos funcionan normal pero al medir los voltajes no marcan nada, como si fuera voltaje fantasma, si alguno les ha pasado lo mismo y ha solucionado el problema, que me colabore, SALUDOS Y GRACIAS...

Listo, problema  resuelto, como estaba probando los voltaje mientras estaba destapada, no me daba lectura, pero al cerrar dentro del cajetín si me aparecieron los valores de voltaje, creo que era causa entre la tierra caliente y la del secundario porque se comunican por medio de condensadores aisladores...


----------



## DOSMETROS

guarod dijo:


> no me vayan a decir que el tester está malo




 El testeador está malo


----------



## Insufrible

Buscando info para reparar atx me encontré con esto:




Dice que para mejorar el rendimiento de una atx puedes cambiar condensadores variando solo el voltaje de los condensadores pero manteniendo el uf ya que desmejorara
¿Que tan cierto es?
últimamente no he hecho sino modificar fuentes para conseguir algo que aguante mi pc. He cambiado varias veces condensadores de una fuente a otra esperando que a aquellas con mayor uf rendirán más. Pero al ver este video me llene de duda (y miedo porque ya no me acuerdo que condensadores tenían en un principio)


----------



## nasaserna

Buenos Dìas insufrible

En la primera pagina vemos un dato muy importante  que nos da Andres Cuenca



Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Yo le agregaría a la información que nos da Fernando, que es importante comprobar que los voltajes que entrega la fuente estén dentro de los rangos de operación *normales*. Según la especificación ATX versión 2.03 de intel, estos rangos son:
> 
> 
> Para +5 Voltios ± 5 % o entre 4.75 voltios y 5.25 voltios
> Para -5 voltios ± 10 % o entre - 5.5 voltios y -4.5 voltios
> Para +12 voltios ± 5 % o entre 11.75 voltios y 12.25 voltios
> Para -12 voltios ± 10 % o entre -13.2 voltios y -10.8 voltios
> Para +3.3 voltios ± 4 % o entre 3.168 voltios y 3.432 voltios
> Para +5 VSB ± 5 % o entre 4.75 voltios y 5.25 voltios


y es muy importante, pues si se te sale del rango alguno de estos voltajes (en especial para intel) de inmediato , la board puede hacer cosas raras y ni tan raras como apagarse, resetearse, etc.

Cuando cambias valores de los condensadores ya sea de entrada como de salida debes monitorear con  carga y sin carga todos los voltajes para que esten dentro del rango de trabajo


----------



## Scooter

En general no es buena idea cambiar lo que sea sin saber que hace.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Scooter dijo:


> En general no es buena idea cambiar lo que sea sin saber que hace.


 
Cambié tres esposas así


----------



## Scooter

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambié tres esposas así


¿Y como resultó?


----------



## nasaserna

Es bueno que, busques un poco dentro del foro y en especial dentro de este tema, es un poco largo pero si nos das la referencia de la fuente en cuestiòn

otra cosa: 



Insufrible dijo:


> ....... encontré con esto:



viendo este video, no te recomiendo seguir al pie de la letra  lo que dice en creador  del video, pues primero dice que cambio varios condensadores sin decir el por qué y  la explicacion que da de los condensadores de filtrado en la rectificacion .............asegurando que si le subes los microfaradios baja drasticamente el voltaje de salida....

te recomiendo leer un poquito.








						Fuente Conmutada PC Tipo Atx | PDF | Transformador | Transistor
					

Scribd es el sitio social de lectura y editoriales más grande del mundo.




					es.scribd.com
				



y en el foro hay mucha teoria, pues como dice scooter hay que saber que cambias y para que, un abrazo 



Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y como resultó?


sin comentarios al respecto please


----------



## DOSMETROS

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambié tres esposas así





Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y como resultó?





nasaserna dijo:


> sin comentarios al respecto please


 
Cada vez mejoooooor


----------



## paco_1988

Buenas comunidad, estoy un un inconveniente con una fuente de poder de PC de 650 W, pasa que se quemaron dos MOSFETS que están en la fuente primaria y no consigo aquí en mi pais los componetnes con las mismas características. El componente que necesito es MDP18N50 y si existe algún equivalente. El compnente original de la fuente es MDP18N50 -
Agradecería mucho que me puedan ayudar.
Soy nuevo y agradezco formar parte del foro, saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambié tres esposas así


Descurpe caro Dosme , pero seres curioso, actualmente moras con la tercera o con la cuarta esposa?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cuarta 

Perdí 3 heladeras , tres lavarropas , tres microondas , tres . . .


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuarta
> 
> Perdí 3 heladeras , tres lavarropas , tres microondas , tres . . .


!Wow , eres realmente un Macho , mi papa quedouse con la tercera.
Jo personalmente No tengo coragen de salir de la premera , entiendo que es muy malo con el y peor sin , jajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ T3

paco_1988 dijo:


> Buenas comunidad, estoy un un inconveniente con una fuente de poder de PC de 650 W, pasa que se quemaron dos MOSFETS que están en la fuente primaria y no consigo aquí en mi pais los componetnes con las mismas características. El componente que necesito es MDP18N50 y si existe algún equivalente. El compnente original de la fuente es MDP18N50 -
> Agradecería mucho que me puedan ayudar.
> Soy nuevo y agradezco formar parte del foro, saludos.



Pedi en la tienda cualquier mosfet de 18 Amperes 500 Voltios y una Rdson de 0,27 ohms.
Ojo con los pines nomas, que coincidan


----------



## paco_1988

DJ T3 dijo:


> Pedi en la tienda cualquier mosfet de 18 Amperes 500 Voltios y una Rdson de 0,27 ohms.
> Ojo con los pines nomas, que coincidan


Muchas gracias por contestar, voy a probar.

Intenté con los consejos pero ahora ya quedó todo en corto la fuente. Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## DJ T3

paco_1988 dijo:


> ya quedó todo en corto la fuente.



Peroooo. Cambiaste los MOSFET y ya, o mediste/cambiaste algun otro componente?


----------



## frica

Hola a todos:

Soy un aficionado a la electrónica y tengo una sencilla *fuente *de alimentación *ATX *de un PC (*Coolbox ATX-5330*) de mi propiedad, que me falló hace unos meses. El fallo que tiene es que de forma aleatoria el PC se quedaba congelado durante unos 20 segundos (en ocasiones se reiniciaba con pantallazo azul) para luego funcionar con total normalidad. En una tarde lo podía hacer dos o tres veces. Tras mucho investigar y descartar problemas en el disco duro, etc, comprobé que el problema se solucionó cambiando de fuente de alimentación.

Tras una inspección visual, de momento, he localizado* soldaduras frias* que quiero reparar. Como no me dedico a la reparación y en mis manos tardan en caer aparatos estropeados, he medido casi todos los componentes electrónicos (lo tengo todos tabulados). De momento lo que me interesa es cosultaros una duda que tengo a nivel general:

 Mi *duda va sobre la medición de condensadores electrolíticos EN PLACA*. He medido tanto su capacidad, su resistencia ohmica normal, y su valor ESR. Tengo 4 condensadores electrolíticos en el secundario que tienen:

*  una capacidad mucho menor que la nominal (ya se que en placa la medición suele estar contaminada)

* tienen una resistencia ohmica normal de entre 10-15 ohmios (¿condensadores cortocircuitados o medida contaminada por alguna bobina?)

* tienen un ESR extremadamente bajo <= 0,01 ohmio.

Recuerdo haber leido que los condensadores cortocircuitados pueden mostrar valores ESR extremadamente bajos. Mi pregunta es ¿*es habitual que los condensadores electrolíticos del secundario den tan baja resistencia ohmica normal? *En cuanto tenga la casa despejada de mis hijos (o si un dia se acuestan temprano) lo haré, pero eso puede tardar varios dias. Pero vuestra experiencia quizá sepa que no es habitual obtener resistencias de 10-15 ohmios en condensadores electrolíticos del secundario.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## PinoPC

Saludos y de regreso por acá.

Ok. Tengo una ATX de 500w que la fuente auxiliar ( stand-by ) está muerta, el fusible, el puente rectificador, los dos capacitores ( 330uf a 200v ) están perfectos y el mosfet 2n60 en perfecto estado y aquí me paro ¿¿ por qué ?? resulta que tengo 320v en la suma de los dos capacitores, ese mismo valor de voltaje está en el mosfet y midiendo el transformador pequeñito ( el de stand-by ) está ese mismo voltaje y no varía desde que sale del puente rectificador hasta la parte hot del transformador pequeñito, ahí todo bien ¿¿ cierto ?? ¿¿ o no ?? bueno, resulta que no pasa nada de voltaje a la otra parte de dicho transformador ( el de stand-by ) cambié el opto y también cambié transformador y sigue en la misma, ni me molesté en revisar más allá, es decir, llegar al diodo de 5v porque quedé parado, desconcertado el porqué no trabaja el transformador pequeño del stand-by. He leido los 65 post y no he podido llegar a la conclusión de dicho drama. Gracias por vuestra colaboración.


----------



## DJ T3

Probaste cambiar el transistor de potencia de la parte "hot"?
El circuito por su mayoria es simple, es un auto-oscilante.

Ejemplos:


----------



## PinoPC

DJ T3 dijo:


> Probaste cambiar el transistor de potencia de la parte "hot"?
> El circuito por su mayoria es simple, es un auto-oscilante.
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 188419Ver el archivo adjunto 188420


DJ T3 gracias por la pronta respuesta. Ok, cambié los dos transistores, el mosfet como tal y el que lo excita, el pequeñito que está a su lado, el c945. Lo que no me cuadra es porque si se alimenta el transformador pequeño no pasa al lado frio o secundario.. Estudiaré a fondo el diagrama.


----------



## DJ T3

Si no oscila, no genera energia electromagnetica para generar voltajes del lado del secundario (lado frio/cold), asi tenga los 310Vcc, ya que no es un transformador comun sino uno de ferrite que necesita de tension pulsada para generar energia (no es corriente alterna ni continua, es continua pulsante).
Al cambiar los transistores, empezo a trabajar la fuente auxiliar?


----------



## frica

Por si sirve de algo os incluyo información de una reparación de una fuente de alimentación donde el reparador comprobó que le llegaban los voltios correctos a la entrada del transformador, pero obtenía 0 voltios de salida en el transformador. El problema resultó ser un condensador electrolítico en corto en el lado secundario de la fuente. Se que electroliticos con cortos son poco frecuentes y el reparador así lo hace ver en el título de la entrada en el blog. El blog con la reparación es:

Unbelievable! Shorted E-Cap In Sony DVD Hi-Fi

Y el texto en inglés (si tenéis problemas yo os puedo traducir):

_



			I checked the incoming 230 volt up till the transformer primary but there was no secondary output voltage. There could be two reasons when there is supply voltage input but totally zero volt output. The first cause would be the primary winding open circuit. For your information, secondary winding rarely open circuit. Next cause was there is a shorted component along the output DC line to ground or the mainboard is shorted.

When I placed my ohmmeter to DC line and ground I saw that it has very low ohm reading either way indicating there was a short circuit. I checked on the secondary filter capacitor first (1000uf 25 volt). By removing the filter cap I noticed there was no longer short circuit thus this confirmed the e-cap is the cause of the short circuit.
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

_


----------



## PinoPC

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si no oscila, no genera energia electromagnetica para generar voltajes del lado del secundario (lado frio/cold), asi tenga los 310Vcc, ya que no es un transformador comun sino uno de ferrite que necesita de tension pulsada para generar energia (no es corriente alterna ni continua, es continua pulsante).
> Al cambiar los transistores, empezo a trabajar la fuente auxiliar?



Si los cambié, pero nada de nada... Implicaría de que tendría que revisar sí o sí la parte cold de la fuente auxiliar..??


----------



## DJ T3

Siempre se revisan ambos lados, y en lo posible se aisla los circuitos que no sean vitales para el correcto funcionamiento de la fuente, como el integrado TL494, LA7500, entre otros...
Mide resistencias, quizas alguna esté desvalorizada o abierta. Y tambien del lado "hot", el bobinado del propio transformador. Tambien prueba a cambiar el optoacoplador, que en su mayoria es un PC817, o incluso el zener programable TL431.

A cada prueba, ten en cuenta que cada vez que conectas la fuente, los capacitores quedan cargado con unos 310Vcc, y deberias descargarlos...


----------



## Fabio Rodas

Hola a todos, espero una ayuda de este gran foro.
Mientras usaba la computadora esta se apagó y vi una chispa en la fuente y olí a quemado.
Al abrir la fuente me encontré con el fusible quemado (T10A 250V). Y comprobando con el multímetro estaba en corto uno de los mosfet de conmutación (adjunto foto).
Compré el fusible nuevo y también el mosfet. Creí que cambiando eso se solucionaría.
Pero al probar nuevamente el fusible volvió a quemarse. (Ahora las pruebas ya las realizo con un foco puesto en serie)
Mi pregunta es:
¿Qué más puedo testear para encontrar la falla? Visualmente no se ve ningún capacitor hinchado(no dispongo de capacimetro).

Fuente ATX EVGA 600W BQ: EVGA 600 BQ


----------



## DJ T3

Se cambia ambos transistores, no solo uno.

Siempre que se quema algo, se prueba con lampara.

Las fotos no se ven, prueba aqui [TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)

Mide el puente rectificador, resistencias, y si tienes un capacimetro, mide los capacitores, ojo de descargarlos antes de medir.

Cuidado con las pruebas, que puede haber unos 310Vcc...


----------



## Fabio Rodas

Gracias por la respuesta!
El puente rectificador hice la medición y está ok. Para los capacitores apenas disponga del capacimetro probaré también.
 Y con relación a estos transistores de conmutación 
solamente uno de ellos encontré en 'corto' de los 4 que están en disipador) los tengo que cambiar todos?


----------



## DJ T3

Por lo que se ve, si tienes que cambiarlos.
Ahora me queda en la duda si el integrado regulador está quemado, ya que no veo que esté del lado frio/cold/secundario, y alguna subida de tension o algo lo haya matado, o en si el tiempo...
Vas a tener en cuenta eso a la hora de encarar la reparacion, quizas tengas que cambiarlo.
Nomenclatura del mismo?


----------



## Fabio Rodas

Creo que te refieres a este: sitronix st9s429-pg14 . Hay manera de comprobar con un multímetro digital si se encuentra quemado?


----------



## DJ T3

Fabio Rodas dijo:


> Creo que te refieres a este: sitronix st9s429-pg14 . Hay manera de comprobar con un multímetro digital si se encuentra quemado?



Eso es un "supervisor", un integrado que supervisa los voltajes propiamente de la fuente, hace de protector por bajo y sobre voltaje...
Lo que es el regulador, probablemente sea lo que te marco en rojo


----------



## Fabio Rodas

De lo poco que se ve, es un CM6800UX (?)
Hice la prueba con el multímetro en continuidad y solamente los pines 8 y 9 marcan continuidad. (No sé si hay otra manera de comprobar)
Apenas pueda conseguir un tester con capacimetro seguiré con las pruebas, para descartar lo más simple.


----------



## DJ T3

Lo que encontre es un integrado con PFC y PWM todo en uno.
Prueba medir las salidas pines 11 y 12 del mismo, con relacion a Vcc (pin 13) y GND (pin 10).
Tambien si tiene transistores chiquititos como en el datasheet, mide y en lo posible cambialos.

Tambien el estado del MOSFET del PFC, que no se si ese es el que se quemo


----------



## frica

Hola a todos:

Soy un aficionado a la electrónica desde hace pocos años.  Me encanta la reparación electrónica aunque no tengo mucha experiencia. Tened paciencia conmigo ya que tengo conocimientos básicos. Tengo una fuente ATX que quiero reparar.* Se que es una fuente muy básica y quizá no merezca el tiempo dedicado; pero me produce un gran placer encontrar qué provoca el fallo, repararla y aprender.

Fuente de alimentación ATX*: COOLBOX ATX-5330

*Síntoma*:  Sin carga, voltajes de salida correctos. Con carga, voltajes de salida correctos pero la salida de +5V y +12V fluctúa.

*Antecedentes*: Hace meses esta fuente ATX dio problemas en un PC. PC aleatoriamente se bloqueaba (ratón y teclado no reaccionaban) durante 20-30 segundos; luego todo normal. En ocasiones, pantallazo azul y reinicio. Comprobé que segundos antes del bloqueo, el disco duro emitía un leve zumbido y un clic. Pruebas posteriores descartó problemas en el disco duro. Los congelamientos desaparecieron tras reemplazar la fuente ATX.

*Resolución*: Inspección visual de la PBC. Varias soldaduras frías reparadas. Componentes electrónicos testados en placa. Condensadores con ESR correctos. Cuatro condensadores del secundario desoldados y testados fuera (ESR y capacidad correctas).

*Pruebas*: Tras montar la fuente ATX la encendí puenteando cable verde y negro. SIN CARGA: Encendí la fuente y el ventilador funcionaba con normalidad. Los voltajes de salida son correctos. Tras poner un disco duro de 3,5” como carga, la fuente hacía un ruido tic… tic que se repetía constantemente. Según he leido ese ruido es porque la fuente intenta iniciar y se autoprotege.

En posteriores pruebas con carga no volvió a repetirse ese ruido.  Medí voltajes sin carga y también con el disco duro 3,5” como carga. En la siguiente tabla os muestro los valores.




Como veis SIN carga (zona de la tabla con fondo naranja) los voltajes son correctos y ESTABLES. Y CON carga (fondo azul) los voltajes medidos en un conector Molex en la misma línea que alimenta el disco duro,  mostraban* valores inestables de +4,95 – 5,00 voltios (línea de +5V) y +11,88 – 12,10 (línea de +12V). * Además de la inestabilidad en los voltajes, el disco duro presentaba el sonido típico de cuando las cabezas de lectura están repetidamente colisionando con la zona de aparcamiento.

CON UNA FUENTE ATX diferente, los voltajes de salida eran totalmente estables y el disco duro tenía un sonido adecuado (sonaba el motor incrementando las revoluciones de los discos, etc). El disco duro conectado a un PC de sobremesa (y por supuesto con otra fuente ATX) funciona perfectamente.

*Por tanto confirmo que el problema está en la fuente ATX marca Coolbox.*

He buscado en la web y he encontrado unos mensajes en el tema:

Reparando una fuente de PC AT  ATX.

La fuente podría no suministrar todo el amperaje necesario. S*e sugiere revisar los condensadores del secundario. Ya que tenemos voltajes casi normales a la salida, supongo que lo primero es centrarse en el secundario  ¿qué pruebas en FRIO me aconsejáis que haga?  (si no damos con la solución me atreveré a hacer pruebas en caliente).*


----------



## DOSMETROS

A medir ESR


----------



## frica

¡Gracias DOSMETROS por contestar!

El ESR lo medí en todos los condensadores electrolíticos sobre placa. Y estaban todos correctos. Pero podrían estar baja la capacidad de los condensadores, ya que los medí en placa y en este tipo de circuito las medidas de capacidad no sirven de mucho medirlos en placa .
* ¿desueldo entonces todos los condensadores (electrolíticos y no electroíticos) y mido ESR (sólo en electrolíticos) y capacidad? ¿sólo del secundario? ¿o ya que estamos del primario también?*


----------



## DOSMETROS

frica dijo:


> El ESR lo medí en todos los condensadores electrolíticos sobre placa


 
Todos en paralelo  . . .  "ma mijor deauno enmano"


----------



## frica

jajaja. Si se que si hay 2 o más en paralelo y uno de ellos está con ESR alto, me medirá con un ESR bueno. ¡OK!! Pues a desoldarlos todos!! ¡Ahora a ver si me dejan solos en casa para desoldar sin niños pupulando! jajaja ... Gracias DOSMETROS!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

En una fábrica de flash's fotográficos , cuando ingresabas el primer día , alguien te tiraba para que atajes el capacitor electrolítico principal cargado a 400Vdc , mamma mia


----------



## frica

hay que ser malo!! jaja


----------



## frica

Bueno DOSMETROS y resto de foristas:

*En un mensaje anterior describí el problema de mi fuente:* Mensaje 1316
*Resumo:* fuente con voltajes de salida correctos pero inestables (en linea de +5v y +12v)) con un HDD como carga.


He desoldado parte de los condensadores del secundario. He medido capacidad y ESR. TODOS está correctos a mi juicio. En una semana podré enviaros el resto de medidas de condensadores del lado secundario. Os dejo una tabla con los resultados (se muestra la medida con los componentes en placa ("in PBC") y con los componentes desoldados ("out PBC"). Se tabula también el voltaje nominal (Volt. nom.) y capacidad nominal. Luego la capacidad medida. Como veis la ESR muestra valores muy fiables en placa.


----------



## frica

Bueno DOSMETROS y resto de foristas:

*En un mensaje anterior describí el problema de mi fuente:* Mensaje 1316
*Resumo:* fuente con voltajes de salida correctos pero inestables (en linea de +5v y +12v)) con un HDD como carga.


He desoldado TODOS los condensadores del SECUNDARIO. He medido capacidad y ESR. TODOS está correctos a mi juicio. Os dejo una tabla con los resultados (se muestra la medida con los componentes en placa ("in PBC") y con los componentes desoldados ("out PBC"). Se tabula también el voltaje nominal (Volt. nom.) y capacidad nominal. Luego la capacidad medida. Como veis la ESR muestra valores muy fiables en placa. 

Ya que no encontré ningún condensador en mal estado en el Secundario ¿Como continuar ahora? *¿Desueldo los condensadores del primario y los mido? o ¿desueldo otros componentes en el secundario? 

*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cambiá esos de bajo valor del primario


----------



## frica

¡Muchas gracias DOSMETROS!

Para asegurar el límite de capacidad al que tu llamas "bajo valor", te muestro una tabla con los condensadores del primario:



*¿Tu llamas "bajo valor" a aquellos condensadores con capacidades de nanofaradios?*

Los condensadores de la tabla los medí en placa (tanto capacidad y ESR) hace unas semanas. Indico el "tipo" de condensador (lenteja azul, e-cap, etc.). Algunos de ellos no he podido leer lo que indica sobre el componente, pero por la capacidad medida en placa quizá podamos sacar pistas. Imagino que los condensadores tipo "lentejas azules" y "lentejas marrones" tienen muy baja capacidad, del orden de nanofaradios. El CX7 y el CX6 supongo (con 47 nF) también son lo que dices que reemplace.

*En resumen supongo que querrás que reemplace los condensadores tipo "lenteja azul", "lenteja marrón" y los CX6 y CX7.
Confirmarme por favor.*


----------



## DOSMETROS

frica dijo:


> ¿Tu llamas "bajo valor" a aquellos condensadores con capacidades de nanofaradios?


 
No no , electrolíticos de 100uF y de menos.


----------



## Pablogtance

Buenos días, aquí un novato de la electrónica, que voy aprendiendo poco a poco.
He estado buscando casos similares en el foro, pero no no los hay, o no los he sabido encontrar, si es así pido disculpas.
Rescaté algunas fuentes de alimentación de pc viejas para proyectos caseros de electrónica, pero en una de ellas no hay manera de que funcione.
La conecto a la red, puenteo el cable verde y negro, y el ventilador se enciende, pero se apaga al segundo.
Probé a conectarle una carga, primero un ventilador de pc y luego una tira de led, al conectarlo se encienden, pero se apaga al segundo.
Si conecto la fuente a la red, y luego puenteo el verde y negro, se enciende el ventilador, y se apaga, si ese puente lo quito y lo vuelvo a poner, se enciende y apaga de nuevo. Pero si dejo el puente puesto, y desenchufo y enchufo la fuente, el ventilador ni se enciende.
Por si pudierais aconsejarme como reparar la fuente o por donde tirar, teniendo en cuenta el nivel de novato.
Muchas gracias, y adjunto una foto de las especificaciones de la fuente.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas, hay todo un tema dedicado a la reparación de fuentes de pc. 
También hay un tema dedicado a la modificación de fuentes de pc, que ayuda a entender su funcionamiento.
Busca en el apartado de *fuentes de alimentación*


----------



## Pablogtance

muchas gracias, lo buscaré bien a ver si lo encuentro e intentaré repararlo con ese tema


----------



## sergiot

Ese tipo de efectos suele ser porque una de las tensiones esta fuera de rango y se activa la protección, fijate si en ese periodo de tiempo en donde se enciende llegas a medir las tensiones.


----------



## Pablogtance

sergiot dijo:


> Ese tipo de efectos suele ser porque una de las tensiones esta fuera de rango y se activa la protección, fijate si en ese periodo de tiempo en donde se enciende llegas a medir las tensiones.



Efectivamente, las tensiones aproximadas que me dan son 3.2V 5.9V y 9ypicoV


----------



## frica

Bueno DOSMETROS y resto de foristas:

*En un mensaje anterior describí el problema de mi fuente:* Mensaje 1316 
*Resumo:* fuente con voltajes de salida correctos en stand-by. Pero inestables (en linea de +5v y +12v)) con un HDD como carga. Disco HDD no energiza adecuadamente (comprobado su funcionamiento en un PC).

He realizado lo siguiente:

* A petición de DOSMETROS (¡gracias!) he *desoldado* TODOS los *condensadores del SECUNDARIO y los he medido* (Medidas condensadores en SECUNDARIO). He medido capacidad y ESR. TODOS está correctos a mi juicio. 

Y como nueva aportación, facilito las mediciones de los condensadores del PRIMARIO tras desoldarlos:


En *naranja *están las medidas BAJAS de capacidad de condensadores. Esos 4 condensadores muestran capacidades entre un 10-20% menor que la nominal. No he mirado la tolerancia de cada uno de ellos, pero supongo que o están fuera de rango o en el límite. 

DOSMETROS sólo estos cuatro condensadores muestran capacidad algo baja. El resto tienen capacidad según lo marcado. El ESR para los  electrolíticos son correctos (los dos grandes de filtro no los desoldé). Me sugeríste reemplazar todos los condensadores del PRIMARIO sin necesidad de testar su capacidad y ESR. Me gustaría que compartieras el porqué de esa decisión, que seguro está basada es tu dilatada experiencia.

*Si los condensadores no fueran el problema ¿Cual sería el siguiente o los siguientes posibles culpables de la inestabilidad de las tensiones de salida?*


----------



## mcrven

Mediciones interesantes: CX1, CX2, CX3, C5, C6... El resto de los capacitores están dentro de su rango de tolerancia y los que has marcado como bajos, puede deberse al instrumento, sin embargo no tienen significancia.

CX1, CX2 indican excelente ESR pero no los has medido. Estos capacitores DEBEN tener buena capacidad, El parámetro ESR para ellos es casi irrelevante: 18~22 ohms no es significativo para el área primaria de la fuente.

La capacidad de CX3 está muy bien pero no leíste su ESR y esto sí podría ser relevante. Sin embargo, ese capacitor suele ser de dieléctrico de Polipropileno o Polyester y muy poco susceptible de daños.

C5, C6 tienen buena capacidad pero no buen ESR que, dependiendo de sus funciones en el circuito, podrían generar problemas.

Te sugiero descargues el diagrama de tu fuente o consigas uno lo más parecido posible (Son casi todos iguales). Verifica los que están regados en F.E. o visita www.comunidadelectronicos.com que tienen un par de archivos con varios diagramas de fuentes de PC. No es necesario suscribirse para descargarlos y - hasta hoy día - eran completamente gratuitos.
Trabajar con fuentes conmutadas sin diagrama y sin instrumentos adecuados no es tarea fácil.

Y para la próxima entrega nos indicas las mediciones de los capacitores según el diagrama.


----------



## frica

Hora mcrven por tu detallada respuesta.

Intentaré medir fuera de placa* CX1 Y CX2*. Soldado en placa medían unos 325 microfaradios. Pero hace falta confirmar esta medida fuera de placa. Por cierto, esos grandes condensadores tienen una especie de *pegamento marrón*. Tiene una textura como terroso cuando lo rayo con un objeto duro. En la foto se ve el pegamento, marcado con flechas rojas (el de los grandes condensadores muy parecido).


¿Cómo puedo despegar ese pegamento? Y tras soldarlo ¿qué puedo usar para fijar estos condensadores? ¿silicona térmica de esta que se funde con una pistola?

En cuanto al *condensador CX3,* es este marcado con una especie de flecha roja:



Su* ESR es de 0,47 ohmios *tanto fuera como en placa. Parece que está bien. Consultando la tabla de mi medidor ESR, no aparecen condensadores con tan poca carga. Pero el de 10 microfaradios tiene un ESR máximo de 2,5 ohmios. Entiendo que un condensador con menor capacidad tendrá un ESR límite, mayor. He consultado otras tablas ESR y efectivamente para este condensador los ESR máximos son de varios ohmios.

En cuanto a *C5 y C6* (localizar en la foto anterior) según la tabla de mi medidor ESR podrían estar bien:



Como ves no aparecen condensadores con tan poca capacidad. Pero si vemos esta tabla con un poco de detenimiento, para 10 microF y unos 50V, el ESR máximo podría ser de 2,8 ohmios. Para un condensador de 4,7 microF, ese límite sería mayor aún. Consultando otras tablas que tengo, dan valores ESR máximos que van desde los 2,5 a los 4,0 ohmios.

Miraré si encuentro un diagrama y puedo interpretarlo bien (no estoy mucho en esto).

Gracias.


----------



## mcrven

Ese pegamento es para evitar que los componentes se desprendan por efecto de vibraciones o sacudidas. En principio y, cuando el componente está nuevo, se nota que utilizan pegamentos del tipo que se utiliza en fabricación de zapatos, esos que son a base de latex o similares.
Silicona térmica o fría es suficiente para fijar esos componentes. Si se quedan sin ella, tampoco te enrolles.
Descarga los archivos de fuentes desde el link que te pasé. De entre los diagramas solo debes discriminar el tipo de fuente AT o ATX; el tipo de TRs del conmutador: BJT o MOS-FET; fuente standby con BJT o MOS-FET. Del resto, la topología de los circuitos es muy similar, solo cambian algunos valores de Rs y CAPs por motivos de patentes y cosas similares.

Ese problema que planteas pude que esté ubicado en la fuente stand-by, regulador PWM o componentes de la parte secundaria.

Hay que ir descartando.


----------



## frica

Gracias mcrven por tu respuesta. Sabía el porqué de esos pegamentos. Pero mi duda era *¿como quito ese pegamento para desoldar los grandes condensadores?*

Sobre la web Comunidad de Electrónicos, he encontrado un PDF en

Area de descarga (download) de Comunidad Electronicos

Lo anexo. pero la mitad de los diagramas no tienen resolución para ser leidos. Y el resto no se como identificar si va con mi fuente.
Hace tiempo cuando hice una inspección visual a la placa de la fuente, encontré dos lugares con soldaduras frias (un pin de un condensador, CX9; y un pin de una resistencia). Fueron resoldados, pero eso no solucionó el problema:



A continuación muestro la parte de los componentes donde se ve el condensador CX9 y la resistencia RX10 (apenas se ve ya que está justo debajo del disipador) en la parte inferior de la foto. Os lo indico con unas flechas. La parte superior es el Secundario:



*Algo que puede ser importante:* La resistenciaRX10 observada con una lupa de aumento se ve como agrietada por un par de sitios. la resistencia está en un mal sitio y es difícil de apreciar. Pero parece que está agrietada justo debajo del disipador. Es una resistencia con colores Marrón-Gris-Negro-Plata. Por tanto 18 ohmios. Medí sobre placa y obtuve 14,7 ohmios. ¿Supongo que esto cambia un poco la estrategia? *¿quizá debería probar a desoldarla y reeplazarla por una nueva? *


----------



## mcrven

Esa configuración RC en serie se conoce como "snubber". Se utiliza para suprimir picos de transitorias y solo con soldar los puntos fríos es suficiente. Difícilmente puede causar problemas.
Para identificar toma nota de los transistores instalados sobre los disipadores y pasa la lista.
Los diagramas que muestras, aquí los veo muy bien. Eso sí, debes ampliar las imágenes ya que están muy reducidos.


----------



## frica

Pues te cuento *mcrven*. 

En el disipador del lado primario, tengo 3 transistores BJT NPN. Y en el disipador del lado SECUNDARIO, que es bajo el cual tuve las soldaduras frias, tengo 3 diodos dobles (rectificadores de barrera, Schotty). Dejo fotografía con los datos:



Dejo también los datasheets.


----------



## mcrven

Para que escojas el circuito similar al de tu fuente, selecciona uno que tenga BJTs 13007 y cuya fuente Stand-By tenga un BJT (En tu fuente BU3150) no importa si es igual al de tu fuente, solo importa la topología del circuito. Además de esta configuración, escoge uno que lleve el IC PWM igual o compatible con el tuyo.

P.D.: *Indica el código del Integrado que no logro distinguirlo*.


----------



## frica

Gracias por continuar ayudándome. Si te refieres al octoacoplador es un EL817.


----------



## mcrven

Eso no. IC de 16 pines, cercano a C39, C40, C42...


----------



## frica

ah pues es el otro que tenía identificado.
Es un *EST7502C*.



Hace un par de semanas o más, hice algunas medidas estando soldado en placa sin energizar (medidas de resistencia):


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos pines V3.3 , V5 y V12 verifican que ninguna de esas tensiones sea mas baja o mas alta !


----------



## frica

*¡DOSMETROS* un placer volverte a ver por el tema! Recuerda que a la salida de la fuente (medido sobre el conector molex y principal) eran correctas en vacio (5.15v, 3.37v, 12.07v). Y al tener carga con un disco SATA, obtenía voltajes oscilando entre los 4.95 y 5.00 voltios; y 11.88 y 12.10 voltios y el disco SATA no energizaba correctamente.

*¿Aún así mido los voltajes de este IC? ¿cuales es el marge válido para los pines V3.3, V5 y V12?*
Necesitaré unos dias hasta encontrar un momento adecuado para soldar de nuevo los condensadores del primario. En cuanto los tenga os informo. Tened paciencia. 

¡Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## DOSMETROS

frica dijo:


> ¿cuales es el marge válido para los pines V3.3, V5 y V12?


 
  Datasheet.

Aquí se está tratando al mismo integrado.


----------



## frica

Ahí está el datasheet. Veo unos límite de protección de sobrevoltajes y bajovoltajes. Por cierto lo relacionado con el pin V12 veo valores raros.


----------



## mcrven

Buen día a todos los presentes, ausentes y demases/as...

antes de continuar con cualquier otra revisión te sugiero revises los capacitores electrolíticos relacionados con la fuente Stand-By. A esta parte pertenece el BU3105, el transformador marcado como 1412 YH, el fotoacoplador U1.

El diagrama que parece más aproximado es:



Es más adecuado como referencia pues, el IC LPG-899 es remplazo pin a pin y funciones de 7502c. Sin embargo la fuente Stand-By usada en este diagrama, utiliza un TR MOSFET ; a pesar de ello puede servirte como referencia, ya que utiliza fotoacoplador para regular la tensión de +5VSB. Esta es la tensión de alimentación del IC 7502c y, por tanto, toda la circuitería de control y supervisión de la fuente.
Todos los capacitores asociados a la fuente Stand-By y los 3 que rodean al 7502c deben ser verificados: capacidad y ESR.

Prueba y comenta, que aquí le seguimos...


----------



## DOSMETROS

frica dijo:


> Por cierto lo relacionado con el pin V12 veo valores raros.


 
Parecería que les faltó un uno adelante . . .


----------



## mcrven

frica dijo:


> Ahí está el datasheet. Veo unos límite de protección de sobrevoltajes y bajovoltajes. *Por cierto lo relacionado con el pin V12 veo valores raros.*



En el pin 3 (V12) debe haber 0,57V... siempre y cuando +12V estén presentes y estables.

Te sugiero utilices lámparas de automóvil como carga en vez del HDD. La línea que se suele regular es la de +5V, por lo cual se sugiere cargar los +5V. No importa si la lámpara es de 12V. Solo que se cargará con menos corriente.

He recordado otra página con diagramas de fuentes AT/ATX, la cual contiene más diagramas y están organizados según el IC PWM que emplean:

AT and ATX PC computer supplies schematics

DOSME... si no se ha agregado al "recicladero", considero que es buén dato para que esté allí.

Frica: revisa con cuidado todo el entorno del área de soldaduras, en especial todo lo relacionado con área de potencia. No es extrañar que se encuentren muchas soldaduras frías.

Cientificosaficionados.com • Ver Tema - Entendiendo una fuente ATX

Aquí podemos ver un excelente artículo que considero debería leer todo aquel que pretende reparar o diseñar fuentes conmutadas.
En el podrán encontrar descripciones de algunas familias de controladores PWM, indicaciones para sustituir un IC por otro y descripción de algunas funciones inherentes.


----------



## frica

*¡Sois estupendo! ¡así da gusto! !esto es lo que hace grande un foro!*

¡¡Gracias por la información y la ayuda!!

*Mcrven *digeriré todo lo que me has dicho. Tengo entretenimiento. Gracias por el esquemático y el enlace con más esquemáticos . Las mediciones de todos los condensadores (capacidad y ESR) las tengo ya sacadas. Veo qué condensadores son y te digo.

Genial lo de revisar las soldaduras especialmente del primario. Por cierto recuerdo un transistor en el disipador del primario (el transistor del medio) que también tenía soldaduras frias. Es un BJT NPN con parte 13007. 



Soldaduras frias marcadas en amarillo. La de abajo pertenece al soporte del disipador.

Y en la siguiente fotografía aparecen marcadas con elipses rojas las zonas donde encontré soldaduras frias y que ya os informé anteriormente.



Hasta pronto.


----------



## mcrven

Dale un repaso a las soldaduras de toda la placa.


----------



## frica

Hola mcvren:

Parte de los deberes que me encargaste (medir condensadores de la parte del circuito de Stand-by). Los condensadores medidos están indicados con letreros en verde. Y sobre la fotografía una tabla con los datos. Mañana a ver si puedo enviarle los condensadore de la zona del IC PWM.


----------



## rard366

Saludos, amigos quisiera sus asesorías, les comento es una fuente que presentaba problemas de apagados repentinos (podia durar horas o minutos, inclusive se apagaba al introducir un dvdrom a la pc), al momento de chequear con el tester One power enciende todas las luces (power good, -12v, +12v, -5v, +5v y 3.3v) pero a los minutos se apaga y me recalienta el probador tester (demasiado caliente), quisiera saber por donde comienzo a chequear para localizar dicha falla.


----------



## PinoPC

rard366 dijo:


> Saludos, amigos quisiera sus asesorías, les comento es una fuente que presentaba problemas de apagados repentinos (podia durar horas o minutos, inclusive se apagaba al introducir un dvdrom a la pc), al momento de chequear con el tester One power enciende todas las luces (power good, -12v, +12v, -5v, +5v y 3.3v) pero a los minutos se apaga y me recalienta el probador tester (demasiado caliente), quisiera saber por donde comienzo a chequear para localizar dicha falla.


Ese probador que indicas ( ONE POWER ) t*e* indica que los voltajes de salidas están presentes, pero eso no es indicativo de que la fuente de poder esté bien ( y que no lo está de por sí )*, *te sugiero que busques un tester o multimetro digital y midas todos los voltajes de salidas en vacío y luego colocale carga y mides d*e* nuevo, revisa capacitores todos de la fuente y luego te centres en los semiconductores.


----------



## frica

Buenas tardes MCRVEN, DOSMETROS y resto de foristas:

Espero que estéis bien.

*En un mensaje anterior describí el problema de mi fuente ATX:* Mensaje 1316
*Resumo:* fuente ATX con voltajes de salida correctos en stand-by. Pero inestables (en linea de +5v y +12v) con un HDD como carga. Disco HDD no energiza adecuadamente pero comprobado su correcto funcionamiento en un PC.

He realizado lo siguiente:

* He *desoldado* TODOS los *condensadores y he medido su capacidad y ESR:

- del PRIMARIO *(tabla de Medidas condensadores en PRIMARIO). No desoldé los dos condensadores principales. Había condensadores con capacidad entre un 10-20% menor que la nominal.

*- del SECUNDARIO *(tabla de Medidas condensadores en SECUNDARIO). TODOS están correctos a mi juicio.

* He *repasado* varias *soldaduras *claramente *frías* que afectaban a un par de transistores del primario y una resistencia y un condensador del secundario.

Aporto como novedad, y a petición de *Mcrven,* el repaso de todas las soldaduras (menos componentes SMD) del primario y secundario.

Tras ello, realicé varias pruebas con la fuente ATX alimentando discos HDD y energizando la fuente mediante puente entre PS-ON y GND. Parece que a la fuente le ha sentado bien el repaso de soldaduras y ahora el disco parece energizarse bien a juzgar por los sonidos emitidos (típico sonido ascendente de giro de motor y sonido de cabezas chequeando disco).

Luego realicé varias *pruebas con mi PC de escritorio*. Este PC tiene un disco SSD como principal, con Windows 10. Y un HDD SATA sólo con datos, como secundario. Lo que hice fue alimentar este disco HDD con la fuente de alimentación que estamos reparando (ver fotografía). Hice esta prueba en tres días diferentes. En una ocasión, tras unos 45 minutos usando el disco HDD sin problemas (entrando y saliendo en carpetas, abriendo documentos, copiando archivos, etc) volvió a presentar sonidos tic-tic-tic … tic-tic-tic y el disco dejo de detectarse desde Windows. Ya os digo que el disco está bien porque lo uso todos los dias, pero alimentado con la fuente que tiene el PC.

Pero en las otras dos ocasiones que probé, pude usar el disco HDD sin problema alguno. Un día apagué el PC a la hora y media, y otro día lo apague a las 3 horas. De vez en cuando medía la salida de 12V desde el conector Molex contiguo al conector SATA que alimentaba al HDD. El voltaje permanecía estable (algún cambio de 0,01V arriba o abajo en ocasiones). Y durante las 3 horas de uso de la fuente, la salida de 12V fue cambiando desde los 11.98V hasta los 12.10V aproximadamente. Yo considero este comportamiento dentro de lo normal.



No quiero cantar victoria por lo que seguiré repitiendo las mismas pruebas.

Recordar que la fuente originalmente fue reemplazada hace dos años porque aleatoriamente producía problemas de alimentación, supongo, en un disco HDD (bloqueos de 20-30 segundos; pantallazos azules con reinicios, etc.). Al ser el problema aleatorio es más dificil asegurar que la fuente esté reparada.


----------



## frica

Buenos dias. Tras dos dias sin pruebas, hoy he vuelto a conectar la fuente en reparación al disco HDD SATA de mi PC (ver imagen del mensaje anterior). El resto de componentes del PC (placa, un disco SSD, etc) es alimentado por la fuente de mi PC y que funciona bien.

Tras dar power, el disco HDD SATA empezó con el tic.-tic-tic... continuo. En 2-3 ocasiones apagé la fuente ATX, comprobé si el conector SATA estaba bien apretado y conectado, moví el haz de cables donde está el conector SATA y otros molex  (por si era problema en algunas conexiones o conectores). Pero nada, tras encender fuente el sonido tic tic tic del HDD volvía a producirse.

Lo siguiente que hice fue desconectar el disco HDD SATA y conecté otro disco HDD SATA con conector molex, el cual no está en el PC. Energizé la fuente y  en esta ocasión el disco HDD con molex, se energizó bien sin ruidos extraños.

Desconecté el HDD con conector molex, volví a conectar el HDD con conector SATA (el que está dentro del PC) a la fuente en reparación. Energizé la fuente y... !sonido correcto en el HDD!. En estos momentos llevo 1 hora con el PC y el disco HDD Sata funcionando con normalidad.

No se si probar con la técnica de calentar y enfriar zonas de la fuente. Si al enfriar la fuente, ésta da problemas en el disco HDD, pero al calentar inmediatamente despúes, el HDD se energiza bien, y si este patrón de comportamiento sucede tras repetir el proceso varias veces, entonces parecería claro que algún componente necesita calor de inicio para funcionar bien.* ¿qué pensais?*

*Soy consciente que los aparatos que requieren de varios procesos de encendidos y apagados, hasta que funciona correctamente, suelen ser problemas de condensadores con problemas (algo bajo de carga, supongo). No se qué diréis los expertos.*


----------



## frica

Buenas tardes de nuevo. Os comenté anteriormente que conecté la fuente en reparación a un HDD SATA. Desde un Pc pude acceder SIN PROBLEMAS a este disco durante 01:30 minutos aproximadamente. Entonces escuché un CLIC y como me conozco el sonido sabía que iba a traer problemas: efectivamente Windows se congela. la ventana del explorador de windows indica "(no responde)". Pasó un minuto y el PC seguía bloqueado. Usé un secador de pelo para dar "frio" (la habitación estaba a 30ºC) en el Secundario durante 1 minuto más o menos. El PC se desbloqueó (no se si fue casualidad, ya que originalmente los bloqueos duraban medio minuto). Luego probé a dar calor en el secundario durante algo menos de 1 minuto. Al ver que no pasaba nada, dí calor en la zona donde están los transformadores y en el primario y al medio minuto, el disco HDD empezó a hacer el tic-tic-tic.... tic-tic-tic continuo. El voltaje de 12V se puso inestable. Luego le dí frio por esa zona, pero nada cambio. Y despúes apagé la fuente.

Luego decidí probar con el otro disco HDD con el conector molex (sin usar el PC) y el HDD energizó bien porque el sonido era el correcto. Luego jugué con el secador de pelo a dar frio y calor por ciertas zonas, pero todo continuaba igual (sonido correcto del disco HDD).

Bueno ando un poco despistado. Por un lado parece que reacciona al calor y por otro no. No se si quizá siga habiendo alguna soldadura con problemas o quizá algún condensador. El repaso de soldaduras lo hice en frecuentemente sin añadir estaño a las soldaduras, solo dirriendo las existentes.

Se que la fuente no merece la pena tanta molestia, porque es barata, pero mi interés es lograr encontrar el culpable del problema. Es así como se aprende.

*Necesito un poco de inspiración.*


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## frica

jajaja. Bueno ahora ya con oxígeno en el cuerpo, una ayuda también me vendría bien.


----------



## analogico

frica dijo:


> Se que la fuente no merece la pena tanta molestia, porque es barata, pero mi interés es lograr encontrar el culpable del problema. Es así como se aprende.
> 
> *Necesito un poco de inspiración.*


si es barata el conector no es muy bueno y puede que se oxidara

limpialo o lijalo con lija fina como la 1000


----------



## willy

hola gente necesito ayuda! Estoy reparando algunas fuentes que tenia guardadas. repare varias pero hay dos que me están dando dolores de cabeza. El problema que tengo con una es que a veces enciende a veces no (se mueve el ventilador) y cuando lo hace dan todos los voltajes bien pero calientan las resistencias de salida sobre todo la de 5 volts , al ponerle carga se apaga y ya no enciende hasta que la dejo descansar un rato. Saque y medí todos los transistores , diodos shotky y los diodos alrededor, lo único que no probé son los zener con alimentación ,cambie los capacitores de las salidas hinchados y la resistencia de la salida de 5v que media bien pero estaba un poco quemada. Aun asi  sigue con la misma falla. Lo único extraño es que el voltaje de ps on es un poco bajo 4.2 y el voltaje en la salida del rectificador y condensador es de 314 v con los 230 que me llegan a la entrada,este ultimo creo que esta entre los rangos.  muchas gracias!


----------



## frica

¿has visto si tiene soldaduras frías en el otro lado de la placa?


----------



## willy

Si revise habían unas cuantas y las resolde a todas, acabo de bajar el datasheet del integrado 2005 y dice que en vcc necesita como mínimo 4.5v tendré que seguir esa línea por ahí debe estar el problema.


----------



## frica

Hola:

Me gustaría reemplazar 3 condensadores cerámicos azules tipo lenteja. Están en el primario de una fuente de alimentación ATX de un PC. La leyenda sobre ellos tiene letras muy pequeñas y de difícil lectura, pero he podido leer "222M". Se que esto indica la capacidad (2200 pF = 2,2 nF) y la tolerancia. En el primario hay otro condensador azul tipo lenteja con leyenda "222 1kV", 2.2 nF y 1000v. Pero no sé si los otros tres también son de 1000v.

¿sabéis de que voltaje puede ser?


----------



## frica

Hola a todos:

(completo el mensaje anterior)

Quería reemplazar unos condensadores del primario de una fuente ATX. He buscado en algunas tiendas online de electrónica y veo que es difícil pedir los componentes (condensadores y resistencias) en un único sitio ya que no suelen contar con todos los componentes necesarios. ¿vosotros donde pedís los componentes que necesitáis?

Os anexo una fotografía donde os marco los condensadores con leyendas en fondo amarillo. También os indico las características de ellos.



*Condensadores de lenteja azul CY1, CY2, CY3* : por más que lo intenté no pude leer el voltaje de estos condensadores. Con vuestra experiencia ¿Es posible saber el voltaje que deberían tener? El condensador C4 (también de lenteja azul) es de 1KV.

*Condensador de lenteja marrón CX4:* es de 4,7 nF (“472”) y 1KV. En algunas webs no los he encontrado como lenteja marrón, pero sí como lenteja azul. *¿Es indiferente el encapsulado en este caso?*

Muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

frica dijo:


> *Condensadores de lenteja azul CY1, CY2, CY3* : por más que lo intenté no pude leer el voltaje de estos condensadores. Con vuestra experiencia ¿Es posible saber el voltaje que deberían tener? El condensador C4 (también de lenteja azul) es de 1KV.


Todos los capacitores "azules" que visto/usado son siempre de 1 o 2kV. Si los que queres cambiar están en el primario, ponele de 1 o 2kV...el que consigas.


----------



## rulfo

frica dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> (completo el mensaje anterior)
> 
> Quería reemplazar unos condensadores del primario de una fuente ATX. He buscado en algunas tiendas online de electrónica y veo que es difícil pedir los componentes (condensadores y resistencias) en un único sitio ya que no suelen contar con todos los componentes necesarios. ¿vosotros donde pedís los componentes que necesitáis?
> 
> Os anexo una fotografía donde os marco los condensadores con leyendas en fondo amarillo. También os indico las características de ellos.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 193470
> 
> *Condensadores de lenteja azul CY1, CY2, CY3* : por más que lo intenté no pude leer el voltaje de estos condensadores. Con vuestra experiencia ¿Es posible saber el voltaje que deberían tener? El condensador C4 (también de lenteja azul) es de 1KV.
> 
> *Condensador de lenteja marrón CX4:* es de 4,7 nF (“472”) y 1KV. En algunas webs no los he encontrado como lenteja marrón, pero sí como lenteja azul. *¿Es indiferente el encapsulado en este caso?*
> 
> Muchas gracias


Hace un tiempo quería hacer unos filtros de esos llamados "EMI" y pedi el material el rs componentes, los condensadores, tanto de supresion x como y...
Si no recuerdo mal el número se refiere a la tensión, Cy2, condensador de clase y y 2KV


----------



## frica

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Todos los capacitores "azules" que visto/usado son siempre de 1 o 2kV. Si los que queres cambiar están en el primario, ponele de 1 o 2kV...el que consigas.



Muchas gracias Dr. Zoidberg. ¿Y sobre el condensador de lenteja marrón? ¿Es indiferente si ponemos uno de lenteja azul con misma capacidad y voltaje?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

frica dijo:


> ¿Es indiferente si ponemos uno de lenteja azul con misma capacidad y voltaje?


Si no conseguís el marrón es preferible poner el azul. Fijate el comentario de rulfo y leé acá: Safety Capacitors First: Class-X and Class-Y Capacitors - Technical Articles


----------



## LYZDES

Saludos a todos, tengo una fuente de PC, que quisiera reparar para usarla en cualquier cosa, al conectarla y hacer el puente entre los cables verde y negro no arrancó.Al abrirla sin sacar la placa de la caja metálica a primera vista solo noto dañado este componente creo que es el termistor, por la numeración que tiene no lo encuentro en internet.l
Quisiera que me aconsejaran que hacer antes de empezar a revisar y me dijeran que otros componentes podrían haberse dañado también si fuera posible


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dónde va conectado ? Entre Linea y Neutro , o en serie con alguno de ellos ?

Es un Termistor NTC seguramente en serie para limitar la carga de los capacitores. Debería medir unos 8 Ohms.



			https://eaa.net.au/PDF/Hitech/NSPpowertype.pdf


----------



## Jota Jota

LYZDES dijo:


> Saludos a todos, tengo una fuente de PC, que quisiera reparar para usarla en cualquier cosa, al conectarla y hacer el puente entre los cables verde y negro no arrancó.Al abrirla sin sacar la placa de la caja metálica a primera vista solo noto dañado este componente creo que es el termistor, por la numeración que tiene no lo encuentro en internet.Ver el archivo adjunto 194686l
> Quisiera que me aconsejaran que hacer antes de empezar a revisar y me dijeran que otros componentes podrían haberse dañado también si fuera posible




El code 08NSP08 se lee de la siguiente manera primero va el logo, el 08 indica el diámetro, N significa que es un NTC Termistor, el SP es el descargador de tenciones y 08 la resistencia que es de 8Ω ±20% de 2A. Exploto por una descarga eléctrica.

Ahora algunos se estarán preguntando porque no se encuentra, pues porque vuelve y juega con los Chinos acortando todo,  estos Termistor son de la serie 9NSP, 11NSP, 13NSP, 15NSP y 20NSP



			http://bpta.by/pdf/ntc.pdf


----------



## DOSMETROS

Da la sensación que es una rotura por maltrato mecánico ya que el fusible está intacto


----------



## Jota Jota

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Da la sensación que es una rotura por maltrato mecánico ya que el fusible está intacto



El Fusible quedo intacto porque es de 5A (L), ese Termistor se vuela con nada si la sobre carga entro por el Neutro y como apenas soporta 2A pues imagínate, pero todo es posible me gusta tu teoría.


----------



## LYZDES

El termistor se encuentra en serie con el neutro y el fusible está bien.
¿Puede haber algún daño en algún otro componente?


----------



## Jota Jota

LYZDES dijo:


> El termistor se encuentra en serie con el neutro y el fusible está bien.Ver el archivo adjunto 194701
> ¿Puede haber algún daño en algún otro componente?




Si todo se ve correcto. Quizás haya o no una soldadura fría por eso bueno repasar las soldaduras cuando se presenta sobre cargas, cámbialo y haces las respectivas mediciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Puedes poner una resistencia de 1 o 2 Ohms 2 Watts en su lugar y probar la fuente.


----------



## LYZDES

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Puedes poner una resistencia de 1 o 2 Ohms 2 Watts en su lugar y probar la fuente.


Me parecería bien poder probarla así para salir de dudas en lo que consigo el reemplazo, pues aquí tengo la placa de otra fuente aunque no es igual, he revisado toda la parte del primario pero no le veo el termistor, no sé si todas los traen.


----------



## DOSMETROS

LYZDES dijo:


> no sé si todas los traen


 
No todas


----------



## LYZDES

Tengo dos dudas, ¿cuando se dice que el termistor se daña por sobrecarga es por un consumo mayor de lo que la fuente puede soportar?, y la otra es si algún otro componente de ésta puede hacer que se dañe este?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Algún componente en corto , tipo capacitores o transistores


----------



## DJ T3

Y si en vez de preguntar por componentes defectuosos, mides cada uno para corroborar el correcto resultado...?


----------



## LYZDES

DJ T3 tienes razón, pero preguntaba porque ayer DOSMETROS me daba la opción de poner una resistencia en lugar del termistor para probar si funcionaba la fuente, y al conectarla hacía una pequeña chispa y se dañaba al momento, y me parecía que podía haber algo en corto, pero no estaba seguro ya que no entiendo tan bien el funcionamiento de esto, pregunto para hacerme una idea en general antes de hacer una pregunta porque estoy empezando en esto y no quiero hacer preguntas tontas sobre todo porque respeto y agradezco el tiempo que se toman para aclarar las dudas de muchos como yo, intento aprender de ustedes tanto como pueda.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Jota Jota

LYZDES dijo:


> DJ T3 tienes razón, pero preguntaba porque ayer DOSMETROS me daba la opción de poner una resistencia en lugar del termistor para probar si funcionaba la fuente, y al conectarla hacía una pequeña chispa y se dañaba al momento, y me parecía que podía haber algo en corto, pero no estaba seguro ya que no entiendo tan bien el funcionamiento de esto, pregunto para hacerme una idea en general antes de hacer una pregunta porque estoy empezando en esto y no quiero hacer preguntas tontas sobre todo porque respeto y agradezco el tiempo que se toman para aclarar las dudas de muchos como yo, intento aprender de ustedes tanto como pueda.
> 
> Saludos a todos



Recuerda que no estas reparando una fuente común, hay que adquirir unos conocimientos para manipularlas, revisarlas y finalmente repararlas, pero para ello hay que entender como funcionan, si no se comprende lo anterior te va a sembrar muchas dudas e incluso frustración, por ende lo ideal antes de comenzar a entrar en el mundo de la reparación y mantenimiento de computadores, deberás empezar a estudiar un poco de como funcionan estas fuentes, al igual tener la respectiva herramienta ojala un pequeño banco de pruebas, en lo posible tener el diagrama de la ATX o una similar, no olvidar siempre estar consultando  la Biblia del Electrónico el Datasheet son muchas pautas pero estas son algunas.

Hay miles de tutoriales en YouTube para aprender sobre estas fuentes, de ti depende si deseas aprender o solo quieres repararla, es mi humilde opinión..





 





Nota: Cuando alguien tenga una duda antes de plantearla pregúntate a ti mismo tengo los suficientes conocimientos para resolver esta duda.


----------



## LYZDES

Desde ayer he estado revisando estos vídeos en YouTube y leyendo bastante sobre como funcionan, como identificar en que parte pueden estar los fallos, en la parte primaria o la secundaria mediante las mediciones de los voltajes de las salidas y otras comprobaciones, como comprobar los componentes, las precauciones con las descargas de los condensadores etc, porque para reparar algo primero hay que entender como funciona. Sé, por los temas que he leído en este foro que tal vez sea para personas más avanzadas en esto. Como dices *Jota* hay que estudiar un poco. Gracias por el apoyo


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos…

Les escribo porque tengo mi PC de mesa parada por la fuente, es una fuente Modelo: KY-480ATX y no trabaja. El ventilador hace por arrancar pero no lo logra y además hace como una especio de silbido raro.

 ¿Sabe alguien por dónde puede estar esta falla y si se puede reparar?

Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos…
> 
> Les escribo porque tengo mi PC de mesa parada por la fuente, es una fuente Modelo: KY-480ATX y no trabaja. El ventilador hace por arrancar pero no lo logra y además hace como una especio de silbido raro.
> 
> ¿Sabe alguien por dónde puede estar esta falla y si se puede reparar?
> 
> Gracias


Hola caro Don El Comy , te recomendo altamente a chequear todos capacitores electrolicticos y canbiar por nuevo los mas sopechosos
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## El Comy

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don El Comy , te recomendo altamente a chequear todos capacitores electrolicticos y canbiar por nuevo los mas sopechosos
> !Suerte en lo mantenimiento!


Gracias por responder...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cómo te dice Ganiel , silbido sería sobrecarga , comienza con los capacitores . . .


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos, les cuento que remplace los filtros de 470 uf a 200 vol y por aproximadamente 15 segundos la fuente arrancó y creí que la había reparado pero no, en el segundo 16 volvió a caer en coma. jajajaaaa


----------



## Daniel Lopes

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos, les cuento que remplace los filtros de 470 uf a 200 vol y por aproximadamente 15 segundos la fuente arrancó y creí que la había reparado pero no, en el segundo 16 volvió a caer en coma. jajajaaaa


!Debes chequear TODOS capacitores electrolicticos de la tarjeta!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ryuks

Hola,
Va por delante que soy muy novato, asi que lo que quizas a alguno os parezca totalmente basico a mi se me escapa... El caso esque tengo una fuente de alimentacion de pc con sus años que he abierto por curiosidad y por debido a los años, veia algun condensador hinchado o algo. Al desmontarla (mas por curiosidad y por trastear) veo que los dos condensadores mas grandes tienen como una capa de algo negro por debajo, si bien aparentemente no estan hinchados... (a simple vista el resto de condensadores mas pequeños tienen buen aspecto).

Pongo foto de los dos condensadores mas grandes:








No se si es que han soltado algo de liquido y vale la pena cambiarlos, o que esa fina capa es algun tipo de proteccion que se pone... ya os digo, no tengo ni idea...
¿¿estarian para cambiar?? comentar que la fuente ya tiene un monton de años , y es mas por trastear y aprender que por lo que me puede costar una fuente nueva.

Gracias!!


----------



## malesi

ryuks dijo:


> Hola,
> Va por delante que soy muy novato, asi que lo que quizas a alguno os parezca totalmente basico a mi se me escapa... El caso esque tengo una fuente de alimentacion de pc con sus años que he abierto por curiosidad y por debido a los años, veia algun condensador hinchado o algo. Al desmontarla (mas por curiosidad y por trastear) veo que los dos condensadores mas grandes tienen como una capa de algo negro por debajo, si bien aparentemente no estan hinchados... (a simple vista el resto de condensadores mas pequeños tienen buen aspecto).
> 
> Pongo foto de los dos condensadores mas grandes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No se si es que han soltado algo de liquido y vale la pena cambiarlos, o que esa fina capa es algun tipo de proteccion que se pone... ya os digo, no tengo ni idea...
> ¿¿estarian para cambiar?? comentar que la fuente ya tiene un monton de años , y es mas por trastear y aprender que por lo que me puede costar una fuente nueva.
> 
> Gracias!!





Pues ciérrala otra vez, que es pegamento.


----------



## ryuks

jajaja, vale, aclarado, pensaba que podria ser algun derrame de liquido de los condensadores. Gracias!


----------



## Aerogater

TL;DR: La fuente enciende conectada a la pc pero hace ruido electrico y la pc no muestra imagen. asi sola con cable verde y tierra conectada enciende y los voltajes (5v 12v 3.3v) estan correctos y no hace ningun ruido raro, al desarmarla el primer capacitor de 400v esta apenas hinchado y el disipador al lado del mismo está bastante caliente. Ademas de reemplazar el capacitor que deberia verificar?.

Hola, tengo una fuente de 850w instalada en mi pc, hace unas semanas me estaba andando bastante raro (blue screen, parpadeo de pantalla, corrupcion de archivos), estaba totalmente perdido y sospechaba de las rams ya que le instale una nueva justo en el momento en que empezó a fallar todo, pero hoy acuesto el gabinete para revisarla y la fuente comenzó a hacer un ruido electrico, prende la pc y pero no da imagen, le instalo otra fuente de la pc de un familiar y la maquina enciende bien. Yo reparaba fuentes de pc pero hace ya mas de 10 años repare la última por lo que estoy un poco perdido, desarme la fuente y no encuentro nada raro salvo el capacitor mas grande apenas hinchado, y el primer disipador bastante caliente (no se como se llama, el primero mas grande en la linea de 220v? ), será por el capacitor? O que tendría que revisar?.


----------



## miborbolla

Aerogater dijo:


> TL;DR: La fuente enciende conectada a la pc pero hace ruido electrico y la pc no muestra imagen. asi sola con cable verde y tierra conectada enciende y los voltajes (5v 12v 3.3v) estan correctos y no hace ningun ruido raro, al desarmarla el primer capacitor de 400v esta apenas hinchado y el disipador al lado del mismo está bastante caliente. Ademas de reemplazar el capacitor que deberia verificar?.
> 
> Hola, tengo una fuente de 850w instalada en mi pc, hace unas semanas me estaba andando bastante raro (blue screen, parpadeo de pantalla, corrupcion de archivos), estaba totalmente perdido y sospechaba de las rams ya que le instale una nueva justo en el momento en que empezó a fallar todo, pero hoy acuesto el gabinete para revisarla y la fuente comenzó a hacer un ruido electrico, prende la pc y pero no da imagen, le instalo otra fuente de la pc de un familiar y la maquina enciende bien. Yo reparaba fuentes de pc pero hace ya mas de 10 años repare la última por lo que estoy un poco perdido, desarme la fuente y no encuentro nada raro salvo el capacitor mas grande apenas hinchado, y el primer disipador bastante caliente (no se como se llama, el primero mas grande en la linea de 220v? ), será por el capacitor? O que tendría que revisar?.




Quizás si nos regalas una foto de la fuente (sus componentes) ayudaría para darse una idea del tipo de chip que maneja el PWM.

Podrían ser muchas cosas, como bien dices capacitores de la sección del secundario o, algún diodo también de la parte de rectificación, el ruido puede ser debido a esto ya que aunque enciende percibes ruido o rizos, incluso hasta una soldadura que se "derritió" derivado del la potencia que maneja (850) watts. 

Saludos


----------



## Aerogater

miborbolla dijo:


> Quizás si nos regalas una foto de la fuente (sus componentes) ayudaría para darse una idea del tipo de chip que maneja el PWM.
> 
> Podrían ser muchas cosas, como bien dices capacitores de la sección del secundario o, algún diodo también de la parte de rectificación, el ruido puede ser debido a esto ya que aunque enciende percibes ruido o rizos, incluso hasta una soldadura que se "derritió" derivado del la potencia que maneja (850) watts.
> 
> Saludos


Hola, gracias, sobre el capacitor me refiero al grande (400v 390uf) de la linea de entrada. Adjunto las fotos, es una sentey tallum x power de 850w 80+ bronce, a pesar de eso se muy bien que es de gama baja, tiene 3 años de uso constante. creeria que mi pc andaria bien con una fuente de 450w reales por lo que esta fuente estaba sobrada. Del lado de abajo se encuentra en perfecto estado, sin partes quemadas o desoldadas. Nada raro.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas, el condensador grande tiene una tapa de plástico que es lo que se ve siempre acombado.
Lo normal seria comprobar todos los condensadores (capacitores), porque aunque no estén hinchados pueden estar bajos de capacidad.


----------



## Aerogater

Gracias, quite el condensador grande y lo probé, parece que está abierto, el tema ahora es que es un condensador de 390uf x 400v el cual no encuentro en las casas de electronica cercanas, ni en internet (de mi pais). Que puedo hacer


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , caro Don Aerogater busque en charraterias por  antiguas TV analogicas ( tubo TRC)  o monitores de PC de misma tecnologia ya sucatados , generalmente hay ese tipo de capacitor en su fuente.
Lo valor capacitivo no es tan critico , desde que seja para mas , por ejenplo : 400uF , 470uF , 560uF.
Ya la tensión de ayslamento esa tiene que sener la misma (400V)
!Suerte en los mantenimientos!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## frica

Hola Aerogater. Cuando dices que el condensador está abierto ¿qué quieres decir? Porque un condensador por definición está abierto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

frica dijo:


> Hola Aerogater. Cuando dices que el condensador está abierto ¿qué quieres decir? Porque un condensador por definición está abierto.


Quizaz si queda  desvalorizado , asi NO carga cuando chequeado con un multimetro
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Aerogater

frica dijo:


> Hola Aerogater. Cuando dices que el condensador está abierto ¿qué quieres decir? Porque un condensador por definición está abierto.


Disculpame casi no recuerdo la teoria la verdad, quise decir que está dañado, no está en corto pero no tiene nada de capacitancia.


----------



## Aerogater

Hola, cambié el capacitor grande, por desgracia la fuente sigue haciendo lo mismo (un ruido electrico) solo que ahora noto que como que le "cuesta arrancar" la probe en una pc vieja y viendo el ventilador del cpu este gira, luego se detiene, luego gira y se detiene y luego finalmente prende, esto no lo hace con otra fuente. Ya probe los mosfet y todos los diodos en la entrada de 220v y están todos bien... Sera que murió?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Aerogater dijo:


> Hola, cambié el capacitor grande, por desgracia la fuente sigue haciendo lo mismo (un ruido electrico) solo que ahora noto que como que le "cuesta arrancar" la probe en una pc vieja y viendo el ventilador del cpu este gira, luego se detiene, luego gira y se detiene y luego finalmente prende, esto no lo hace con otra fuente. Ya probe los mosfet y todos los diodos en la entrada de 220v y están todos bien... Sera que murió?


Te recomendo chequear TODOS capacitores electrolicticos desa fuente , canbie por nuevos los sospechosos
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Aerogater

Muchas gracias a todos despues de tanto rabiar el ruido provenia del capacitor grande amarillo que se ve en las fotos (2uf 250v, a pesar que lo probe y media bien) creo que es de polyester, lo cambie por uno marron de polyester (205k 250v) no creo que sea lo ideal pero no tengo forma de conseguir ese capacitor raro, pero ahora funciona perfecta y sin ruidos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Aerogater dijo:


> " lo cambie por uno marron de polyester (205k 250v) no creo que sea lo ideal pero no tengo forma de conseguir ese capacitor raro".


Canbiaste 6 por mea duzia , jajajajajajajajajajajajaja 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## El Comy

Aerogater dijo:


> el ruido provenia del capacitor grande amarillo que se ve en las fotos


Puedes subir otra foto para ver cual es, no he podido cargar la anterior. Tengo una fuente con ese sonido (pitido) y no he dado con el problema.


----------



## Aerogater

El Comy dijo:


> Puedes subir otra foto para ver cual es, no he podido cargar la anterior. Tengo una fuente con ese sonido (pitido) y no he dado con el problema.


Buenas, acá te subo la foto igualmente para detectar de donde viene el ruido eléctrico utilice un método que es simplemente usar un tubo e ir escuchando de que componente proviene mas fuerte el ruido (ya que podría ser simplemente un coil whine que no afecta en nada solo molesta), con mucho cuidado y la fuente encendida...

En mi caso fue el capacitor no polarizado mas grande y mas cercano a la linea de 220v.


----------



## El Comy

Aerogater dijo:


> En mi caso fue el capacitor no polarizado mas grande y mas cercano a la linea de 220v.


Gracias por la explicación, en mi caso fui tocando con un plástico los componentes y al tocar un condensador de cerámica de los pequeños el ruido disminuye un poco.
Claro que en esa área muy cerca del condensador hay otros componentes, si mal no recuerdo un diodo y dos resistencias pero al tocar ahí el sonido disminuye.


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos…

Les cuento que crea haber reparado la fuente, jajajaaaaaa. Sucede que remplace el (103) que emitía el sonido y que al tocarlo con algo el sonido se escuchaba más bajito y este sonido desapareció. Ahora la fuente arranca a la primera, la tuve trabajando sin consumo por 2 horas y no se paró. *Tengo 5.16 vol en Standby, 5.15 en Power on, 12.17 en 12 vol, 3.38 en 3 vol 5.17 en 5 vol, -11.56 en -12 y 5.12 en Power good.*

¿Estará bien la fuente ahora, lista para trabajar?

Sé que para cualquiera de ustedes esto es algo normal y común (el reparar la fuente) pero para mí es algo grandiosos, jajjaaaaa.

Gracias por el apoyo y la colaboración.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parecería que está bien , ahora falta probarla con carga .


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parecería que está bien , ahora falta probarla con carga .


Gracias por responder hermano....

Un bombillo para autos, de 24 vol ý 40 w podría ser buena carga?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para probar los +12V si , en general los -12V no dan mas de medio o un Ampere


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para probar los +12V si , en general los -12V no dan mas de medio o un Ampere


¿Ok, y que hago luego, mido el voltaje con la bombilla puesta para ver si no hay variación?
Tengo otra fuente que está más complicada, esta tiene 5 vol en Power On pero 16 en Standby, una resistencia quemada y los dos filtros de la línea de Standby inflados (supongo que sea por los 16 v).


----------



## El Comy

Resistencia dañada.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá de cambiarla , es de 680 Ohms


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá de cambiarla , es de 680 Ohms


Está quemada completamente.
Debo cambiar los dos electrolíticos inflados verdad?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Comy dijo:


> Debo cambiar los dos electrolíticos inflados verdad?


 
Si !


----------



## mcrven

El Comy dijo:


> ¿Ok, y que hago luego, mido el voltaje con la bombilla puesta para ver si no hay variación?
> Tengo otra fuente que está más complicada, esta tiene 5 vol en Power On pero 16 en Standby, una resistencia quemada y los dos filtros de la línea de Standby inflados (supongo que sea por los 16 v).



Si se inflaron los dos electrolíticos de la fuente stdby y la R de 680 ohms, solo pudo ser debido a una transitoria bien grande... la resistencia no se quemó por falla de los filtros; debió haber recibido una tensión muy alta para generar una corriente muy alta, en ella, para quemarla: para generar 1A con esa R, se requieren 680V. Eso la podría quemar y, por supuesto a los capacitores también. Extraño que no se haya quemado el regulador 78L05 y otros componentes de la fuente staby. Te sugiero los revises uno a uno.


----------



## El Comy

mcrven dijo:


> Si se inflaron los dos electrolíticos de la fuente stdby y la R de 680 ohms, solo pudo ser debido a una transitoria bien grande..


Entendido voy a tenerlo en cuenta, gracias por la sugerencia aunque se me complica un poco el asunto porque uno de los electrolíticos inflados es de 680 uf y buscando en todo lo reciclado que tengo (que no es poco) no encontré ninguno para remplazarlo, tengo de 1000 uf a 10 vol pero no de 680 uf.
Esta es la fuente rota: Google Image Result for https://img.ruten.com.tw/s2/4/3a/a0/21522596551328_524.jpg
Creo que no es la misma del diagrama que subí, disculpen, estoy buscado el diagrama de esta pero no lo encuentro.


----------



## El Comy

Fuente Rota


----------



## mcrven

El Comy dijo:


> Fuente Rota



No busques diagramas específicos de tu fuente... levanta el circuito de la sección afectada de la tuya y después seguimos.

Busca aquí, en el foro, varias veces he publicado el enlace para diagramas de fuentes de PC. De ellos debes ubicar uno similar al tuyo.


----------



## El Comy

mcrven dijo:


> No busques diagramas específicos de tu fuente... levanta el circuito de la sección afectada de la tuya y después seguimos.
> 
> Busca aquí, en el foro, varias veces he publicado el enlace para diagramas de fuentes de PC. De ellos debes ubicar uno similar al tuyo.


Voy a pedir prestado un Movil con buena cámara para tomarle una foto al sector dañado de la Fuente y mostrárselo.
Este es la fuente, circulado en rojo la resistencia quemada.


----------



## mcrven

El Comy dijo:


> Voy a pedir prestado un Movil con buena cámara para tomarle una foto al sector dañado de la Fuente y mostrárselo.
> Este es la fuente, circulado en rojo la resistencia quemada.



El arco fue grande, amigo. Se ve comprometida un área de unos 10cm de radio alrededor de esa R que quedó achicharrada. Sin lugar a dudas eso fue debido a una descarga (Rayo). Muy probablemente también resultó comprometido el aislante de la PCB.
Te sugiero que busques una PCB o fuente en algún desguace, pero que tenga menor daño físico.
Menos en este caso, los daños en fuentes no suelen ser tan grandes y será más fácil la reparación y, con suerte, ni siguiera debas reparar.


----------



## El Comy

mcrven dijo:


> El arco fue grande, amigo. Se ve comprometida un área de unos 10cm de radio alrededor de esa R que quedó achicharrada. Sin lugar a dudas eso fue debido a una descarga (Rayo). Muy probablemente también resultó comprometido el aislante de la PCB.
> Te sugiero que busques una PCB o fuente en algún desguace, pero que tenga menor daño físico.
> Menos en este caso, los daños en fuentes no suelen ser tan grandes y será más fácil la reparación y, con suerte, ni siguiera debas reparar.



Gracias por el consejo hermano, en verdad no sé qué le pasó a la fuente soy relativamente nuevo en este trabajo y es una de algunas rotas que hay, entonces la usaré para piezas y no intentaré reparar esa. Ya alguien me había comentado que la placa del PCB al carbonizarse conducía.


mcrven dijo:


> Te sugiero que busques una PCB o fuente en algún desguace, pero que tenga menor daño físico.


Esto acá en Cuba no existe, nadie fabrica o vende PCB y los desguces no existen. Lo más que puedo hacer es ver si tengo otra (rota) del mismo tipo para repararla con lo que pueda haber quedado vivo de ella. De igual modo gracias nuevamente.


----------



## mcrven

Bien... busca otra fuente y renueva la consulta. Por ayuda no te preocupes que va a sobrar... el caso es que la saquemos a flote. Eso sí, espera hasta tomar las mediciones y escuchar respuestas.
Si no tienes experiencia con este tipo de fuentes... a partir de aquí ya irás teniendo. No es un circuito sencillo y hay que tomarlo con pinzas.


----------



## analogico

El Comy dijo:


> Voy a pedir prestado un Movil con buena cámara para tomarle una foto al sector dañado de la Fuente y mostrárselo.
> Este es la fuente, circulado en rojo la resistencia quemada.



pero esa R no coincide con el diagrama


----------



## Nimer

Buenos días.
Tengo una fuente de PC que no está funcionando y me serviría su ayuda para encontrar el problema.

Primero que nada, la primer revisión que hice fueron las tensiones de StandBy y Power ON, las cuales están en 5,06v. Por lo tanto entiendo que queda descartado el problema del primario, y que el fallo estará en el secundario.
Al puentear el poweron a masa para arrancar la fuente, el cooler de la misma apenas se mueve y se frena. Como si le diera energía durante medio segundo. No llega ni a dar 1/16 de vuelta. Por lo que entiendo que se está protegiendo y deja de entregar tensión.

No tengo mucha experiencia reparando este tipo de fuentes, mas que algunas que resolví cambiando capacitores visiblemente en mal estado. Pero estuve mirando varios videos de reparaciones con síntomas idénticos para ver si es lo que le pasa a la mía.
En más de un caso, el mismo síntoma era resuelto cambiando condensadores cerca del oscilador, o 2 transistores también cerca del mismo. Pero yo no los tengo.

Si alguien puede sugerirme por dónde comenzar a mirar, me viene bien. Ya que todos los componentes están visiblemente intactos.

Por otro lado, quise revisar transistores, y encuentro unos de tres patas con el encapsulado que usan los BC347 (por ejemplo) pero serigrafiados con la letra M en lugar Q. Por lo que vi en el datasheet se trata de unos reguladores, y no de transistores. De estos encuentro varios (dejo fotos). No sé si debería sacarlos y medirlos ya que tampoco sé cómo deben medirse.

En fin, muchísimo texto. Muchas gracias por leer.
Dejo fotos de la placa en cuestión. Es una coolermaster de 500W.


Edit: Agrego que los diodos de salida del secundario parecen tener dos en paralelo para cada línea. En ninguna de las 3 líneas tengo un diodo en corto (soldados en la placa).


----------



## DOSMETROS

Nimer dijo:


> Por otro lado, quise revisar transistores, y encuentro unos de tres patas con el encapsulado que usan los BC347 (por ejemplo) pero serigrafiados con la letra M en lugar Q. Por lo que vi en el datasheet se trata de unos reguladores, y no de transistores. De estos encuentro varios (dejo fotos). No sé si debería sacarlos y medirlos ya que tampoco sé cómo deben medirse.


 
TL431


----------



## Nimer

DOSMETROS dijo:


> TL431


Gracias por el dato! Voy a armar un circuito para probarlos sin sacarlos, ya que son varios y algunos un poco incómodos de acceder.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los modelos viejos llevaban dos transistores pequeños que excitaban un transformador y éste a su vez los transistores de potencia


----------



## Nimer

Esos deben ser los que esperaba encontrar mal, cambiar y ser feliz. Por lo que vi, solo con una resistencia y una fuente de alimentación externa los puedo probar puestos en placa. Así que en cuanto pueda hago la prueba.


----------



## Nimer

Hola de nuevo!
Les cuento que comprobé todos los capacitores fuera de placa y están todos OK tanto en su capacidad como en su nivel de ESR.
Posterior a esto, comprobé los 3 TL431 y funcionan bien los tres. Dos de ellos los probé en la placa y me daban bien, y el tercero daba un valor medio raro, pero al probarlo afuera estaba OK.

Por otro lado, los tres optoacopladores que se ven uno al lado del otro, verifiqué con la fuente conectada que se estén alimentando en el ánodo (pin 1) de cada uno, y sólo veo que le llega alimentación a 2 de ellos, y al tercero no. No sé si será correcto.

Y mi pregunta principal es la siguiente: Me gustaría comprobar al rededor del WT7527 si los valores que llegan están bien. Ya que con la fuente "encendida" tengo tensión en el Vcc del integrado (pin 15) de unos 4 y pico de volts, pero las patas 14, 13 y 12 me dan 0v. No me queda claro si ahí deberían llegar las tensiones de la fuente, o si de ahí deberían salir tensiones.
Hay alguna tensión que debo verificar que llegue a los pines de este componente para verificar si la falla viene de ahí o de otro lado? Pienso, a lo mejor, quitando el integrado, qué valores debería medir en sus respectivos pines.

De ante mano muchas gracias por dedicarle el tiempo hasta acá.

(Perdón el doble post. No me permitía modificar el anterior)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, aparecen todas las tensiones en ese breve momento que logra encenderse la fuente?


----------



## Hammer Facer

¿Revisaste también que no estuvieran en corto los diodos de salida pequeños que rectifican los voltajes negativos? A la fuente de mi PC le pasó algo similar, y resultó ser un diodo schottky en cortocircuito,  que rectificaba los -12v. Lo reemplacé por un diodo rápido que soportaba la misma corriente.


----------



## Nimer

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, aparecen todas las tensiones en ese breve momento que logra encenderse la fuente?


Hola! Si, tanto los 12, los 5, los 3,3 y -12 apenas mando el PSON a GND aparecen y enseguida caen a 0v.



Hammer Facer dijo:


> ¿Revisaste también que no estuvieran en corto los diodos de salida pequeños que rectifican los voltajes negativos? A la fuente de mi PC le pasó algo similar, y resultó ser un diodo schottky en cortocircuito,  que rectificaba los -12v. Lo reemplacé por un diodo rápido que soportaba la misma corriente.


Comprobé todos los diodos que no estuvieran en corto con multímetro. Pero no los saqué para comprobar si tienen fugas.


----------



## nickjoyful

Hola yo tengo una Thermaltake tr2 600w y se quemaron las dos resistencias que están en paralelo con los capacitores grandes R10 y R15, puse una de 430k y en el cable verde de encendido tiene 4,4 no llega a 5 por ende no enciende tampoco, alguna idea?


----------



## Fogonazo

nickjoyful dijo:


> Hola yo tengo una Thermaltake tr2 600w y se quemaron las dos resistencias que están en paralelo con los capacitores grandes R10 y R15, puse una de 430k y en el cable verde de encendido tiene 4,4 no llega a 5 por ende no enciende tampoco, _*alguna idea?*_


Si, lee *"Todo"* el tema


----------



## nickjoyful

A qué te refieres con todo el tema? (Soy nuevo)


----------



## Fogonazo

nickjoyful dijo:


> A qué te refieres con todo el tema? (Soy nuevo)


Que leas las *72 *páginas ya escritas.

*Edit:*

Desde *aquí *en adelante


----------



## nickjoyful

Listo, estuve leyendo, pero no encontré alguna solución al problema!! Alguna otra idea? Algo que me dijeron es que habían cambiado el switch de 230 a 115 y por eso saltaron las r, y después de arreglar eso sigue sin prender


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mis reverencias !

Leyó 72 páginas con 1440 mensajes en dos horas 15 minutos , denle un diploma al pibe


----------



## DJ T3

nickjoyful dijo:


> habían cambiado el switch de 230 a 115


Me imagino que aparte de las rrsistencias  volaron un monton de otras cosas, como los capacitores....


----------



## nickjoyful

Encontré que el capacitor sck se quemo también


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mis reverencias !
> 
> Leyó 72 páginas con 1440 mensajes en dos horas 15 minutos , denle un diploma al pibe


Fuiste demasiado generoso!
Porque leyó todo en 1h15!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 23, 2020



nickjoyful dijo:


> Encontré que el capacitor sck se quemo también


Hola. Generalmente se dañan semiconductores cuando alguna resistencia se estropea. Por lo tanto, deberás chequear todo.
Aclaro, las resistencias estropeadas son consecuencia de semiconductores cuando se cortocircuitan.


----------



## mcrven

nickjoyful dijo:


> Hola yo tengo una Thermaltake tr2 600w y se quemaron las dos resistencias que están en paralelo con los capacitores grandes R10 y R15, puse una de 430k y en el cable verde de encendido tiene 4,4 no llega a 5 por ende no enciende tampoco, alguna idea?



Primeramente, te indicaron "Leer todo el Tema". Eso significa que deberías haber descifrado todo lo escrito aquí, hasta obtener total comprensión de lo tratado. Eso no ha ocurrido.

Es difícil hacer que alguien entienda cosas de las cuales no tiene la más mínima intención de comprender.

Lo vamos a dejar hasta aquí, con la esperanza que, en breve, nos muestres alguna comprensión relacionada con este tema.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 24, 2020



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola. Generalmente se dañan semiconductores cuando alguna resistencia se estropea. Por lo tanto, deberás chequear todo.
> Aclaro, las resistencias estropeadas son consecuencia de semiconductores cuando se cortocircuitan.



Para ti sí puedo acotar algo: Si las resistencias R10; R15, como dice son las resistencias de sangrado y/o nivelación de los capacitores de la fuente primaria; imaginémonos tamaña descarga que debe haber alcanzado ese circuito, para hacer estallar esas Rs, que son de unos 500 kΩ en promedio.
Lo de tener tensión en el PSon, nos indica la presencia de la fuente Stby que posiblemente no resultó dañada.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

@mcrven, cuándo mencioné resistencias lo hice de manera generalizada.
Normalmente las resistencias que se carbonizan por sobrecarga, tienen que ser por lógica de bajo valor.
Las resistencias de valor medio, pueden mostrar indicios de sobretemperatura o bien abrirse.
Para resistencias de elevado valor, la única manera que se estropeen es abriéndose.
A menos que se sometan, a una tensión muy superior del valor nominal, rebasando su capacidad de disipación para tostarse.


----------



## LYZDES

Hola a todos los amigos del foro, quisiera pedirles su ayuda ya que me encuentro revisando una fuente ATX de PC marca:TSI POWER modelo: LC-B350ATX que tenía por ahí e intento hacerla funcionar, no para usarla en un PC sino para alimentar cualquier otra cosa.
Después de abrirla lo primero que noté en la etapa primaria fué el termistor que está en serie con el neutro quemado, el fusible se encuentra bien, el puente de diodos también se encuentra bien, revisé los 2 transistores npn D13007K que se encuentran en el disipador y uno estaba en corto entre Base y Colector y el otro transistor no daba ninguna medida entre los pines. El MOSFET CEP02N6 se encuentra bien y cambié dos resistencias que se encontraban cerca de uno de los transistores, una de 2.7k que se veía muy recalentada aunque medía bien y otra de 4.7 ohms que se había quemado, no he tenido tiempo de revisar más allá, hasta ahora esto es lo que he encontrado. Tengo los transistores D13007K para reemplazar los dañados pero se me va a hacer difícil encontrar el termistor y quisiera saber si es posible cambiar este por una resistencia u otra cosa? ya que no sería para PC o para algo de un consumo alto y, ¿que más debería revisar en la fuente antes de intentar conectarla y probarla? ya que no era mía y no se cómo ocurrió el daño. Disculpen si en algo no me explico bien, no he estudiado electrónica y voy aprendiendo por mi cuenta en mi tiempo libre, agradecería a todos cualquier guia o ayuda, gracias y saludos


----------



## cuervobrujo

Fotos de la fuente susodicha?¡  puedes anuar el termistor temporalmente.. haciendo un puente .. pero te recomiendo que uses una Lampara en serie para probarla y no quemar otra cosa.


----------



## LYZDES

Aquí están las fotos, no sé si se necesitan de alguna parte en específico. Todavía no he vuelto a colocar el MOSFET ni he reemplazado los transistores por el tiempo que he tenido, pienso hacerlo mañana al regresar del trabajo, no la intenté hacer funcionar sin estar seguro de de haber comprobado todo. Agradezco tu respuesta


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Para probar la fuente, conecta una lámpara de filamento en serie, eso te ayudará a ver si hay algún corto, además de evitar quizás más daños en caso que los haya.


----------



## LYZDES

Perdonen mi ignorancia ya que soy principiante en esto, la lámpara en serie ¿Tendría que hacer algo como esto de la foto? y la otra duda sería que tipo de lámpara me serviría?


----------



## analogico

LYZDES dijo:


> Perdonen mi ignorancia ya que soy principiante en esto, la lámpara en serie ¿Tendría que hacer algo como esto de la foto? y la otra duda sería que tipo de lámpara me serviría?



lamparas de las antiguas


----------



## cuervobrujo

Coloca todos los componentes...Lampara en serie.....y mira si tienes voltaje en stand-by , PS, y PG  
fijate en esa etapa de la fuente.. esa resistencia .. y los diodos..


----------



## LYZDES

Gracias a todos por las respuestas, veo si encuentro una de esas lámparas, (porque dónde vivo ya casi no se ven) hago las pruebas y después de eso comento
Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## cuervobrujo

También puedes usar las velas de los reflectores halogenos... lo importante es que sean de Filamento  110v-220v (no se que tensión de red , manejan en tu país.) y de 100w para probar las ATX. serian lo recomendado incluso una lampara de 75W , pero yo no recomendaría tan bajo.. 
Hay quien las prueba con lamparas de microondas... ..perooo. yo no me arriesgaría


----------



## LYZDES

cuervobrujo dijo:


> También puedes usar las velas de los reflectores halogenos... lo importante es que sean de Filamento  110v-220v (no se que tensión de red , manejan en tu país.) y de 100w para probar las ATX. serian lo recomendado incluso una lampara de 75W , pero yo no recomendaría tan bajo..
> Hay quien las prueba con lamparas de microondas... ..perooo. yo no me arriesgaría


En mi caso la tensión de mi casa es de 110v


----------



## LYZDES

Después de tanto buscar encontré una de esas lámparas, pero la que encontré es de 75W, la recomendación de cuervobrujo y de otras personas es de 100W para estas fuentes y no estoy seguro de probarla con esta

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 11, 2021

Una duda que tengo es si es normal que al medir en escala de continuidad entre cualquiera de los cables de color naranja y GND del conector de la fuente, el multímetro de una lectura de entre 13 y 15 y emita sonido?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

LYZDES dijo:


> "Después de tanto buscar encontré una de esas lámparas, pero la que encontré es de 75W, la recomendación de cuervobrujo y de otras personas es de 100W para estas fuentes y no estoy seguro de probarla con esta"
> 
> Una duda que tengo es si es normal que al medir en escala de continuidad entre cualquiera de los cables de color naranja y GND del conector de la fuente, el multímetro de una lectura de entre 13 y 15 y emita sonido?


Hola caro Don LYZDES , puedes poner dos lamparas incandescente de 75W en paralelo sin cualquer problema.
Cuanto a lo sonido del multimetro denunciando una continuidad eso NO quiere decir mucha cosa , habrias que levantar lo circuito que es conectado eses cables para saper lo que realmente se pasa.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ T3

El cable naranja en las fuentes de PC, corresponde al voltaje de 3.3V, y depende del diseño, se le agrega resistencias de bajo valor para estabilizar dicha tension, y algunas veces en los de 5V (rojo) y de 12V (amarillo).
Como dice @Daniel Lopes , conecta en paralelo 2 lamparas de 75W (osea 150W). Con 75W quizas tengas problemas de estabilidad al cargar la fuente


----------



## LYZDES

Gracias Daniel Lopes y DJ T3 por responder y aclararme esas dudas 

Perdonen molestar tanto, pero es que finalmente hoy terminé de colocarle a la fuente los transistores, el mosfet, y de hacer el puente donde se encontraba el termistor para probar que sucede al conectarla, y quisiera preguntarles si el problema por el que se dañó puede ser por algo que suceda solo en la etapa primaria de esta o alguna falla en la parte secundaria podría causar también esto para saber si me quedaría algo mas por revisar. Saludos a todos, siempre agradecido por su tiempo y su apoyo


----------



## CharlieD

Tengo una fuente ATX que le funciona la fuente independiente, marca los 5V Stand-by, pero al unir el PS-ON con tierra y medir no marca nada y tampoco están presentes los 5V de Power Good,¿ alguna recomendación?


----------



## LYZDES

DJ T3 dijo:


> El cable naranja en las fuentes de PC, corresponde al voltaje de 3.3V, y depende del diseño, se le agrega resistencias de bajo valor para estabilizar dicha tension, y algunas veces en los de 5V (rojo) y de 12V (amarillo).
> Como dice @Daniel Lopes , conecta en paralelo 2 lamparas de 75W (osea 150W). Con 75W quizas tengas problemas de estabilidad al cargar la fuente.


Ayer conecté la fuente, antes de hacer el puente entre POWER ON y GND hice las mediciones en STAND BY  y POWER ON y tenían los 5v cada uno. Después hice el puente y el cooler comenzó a girar pero la fuente hace un ruido como una especie de silbido que se escucha bastante, al revisar de dónde venía el sonido encontré que es en el transformador más grande de los tres que se encuentran entre la etapa primaria y la secundaria y los voltajes en la salida no están bien.
Las mediciones sin hacer el puente entre POWER ON y GND son: POWER ON: 5V STAND BY: 5.2V
Con el puente entre POWER ON y GND son: Cable azul (-12v): tengo -10.2v, en los cables amarillo, rojo, gris, las medidas no se mantienen fijas en el multímetro y nunca llegan a marcar, un voltio solo suben y bajan de cero punto y algo . Cualquier sugerencia yo  
Saludos a todos


----------



## DJ T3

@LYZDES 
Te esta oscilando mal. Puede ser muchas cosas, pero prueba cambiar los capacitores de salida, de todas, y los que se encuentran en la zona de transistores fe conmutacion, que son de poliester o similar.
El tema que se queme, puede ser muchos, desde un exceso de calor, y un corto en algun lado, como tambuen una subida de tension.

@CharlieD no te estaria arrancando la fuente principal.
Mide todo lo que puedas medir (ojo con la tension del primario y los capacitores cargados).
Puede que el integrado oscilador no funcione, que tenga algun componente en corto o abierto, etc.
Pon fotos de ambos lados de la placa, nitidas e iluminadas


----------



## CharlieD

Muchas gracias por responder @DJ 13, el integrado de la fuente es el 2005Z, hay un post en el foro que lo menciona, pero no pude sacar mucho de ahí, como ud dice , es que la fuente principal no arranca, y por tanto el integrado no mide las tensiones para dar la señal de power goo.Adjunto un documento que contiene detalles acerca del integrado, y más tarde realizaré algunas mediciones al integrado para comprobar el funcionamiento y postearé resultados.También encontré un diagrama que utiliza un integrado marcado como 2003 que parece ser compatible pin a pin con este integrado según verifiqué por las conexiones de dicho diagrama, adjunto una imagen (La imagen es de mala calidad) del diagrama por si resulta de utilidad.


----------



## cuervobrujo

W7520*=*LPG-899*=*W7514*=*SDC2921=AT2005 
Son equivalentes


----------



## cuervobrujo

Otros datasheet y esquemas con el 2005, que son bastante dificiles de conseguir .. en Foros Rusos.. hay que leer 5980 paginas con traductor..para encontrar...Pero sabia que lo tenia.. porque tengo una ATX con ese IC..
Por cierto el circuito del Cooler funciona muy bien se lo e puesto a un par de ATX mias.


----------



## DJ T3

Hay algo raro.
Entre los dos esquemas tienen muy diferentes conexiones, como si fuese otro integrado (a pesar que dicen ser los mismos)
Ojo con eso


----------



## J2C

DT J3 no son idénticos, son similares con algunas variaciones y distinto posición de las conexiones, un ejemplo es que el WT7520 tiene salida por Open Drain (mosfet) y el ATX2005 la tiene por Open Colector (Bipolar.

No verifique si ambos tienen todas las mismas prestaciones en la parte de supervisión de las tensiones.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## CharlieD

Increíble tu aporte @cuervobrujo y en general gracias a @DJ T3 y @J2C


----------



## DJ T3

J2C dijo:


> DT J3 no son idénticos, son similares con algunas variaciones y distinto posición de las conexiones, un ejemplo es que el WT7520 tiene salida por Open Drain (mosfet) y el ATX2005 la tiene por Open Colector (Bipolar.
> 
> No verifique si ambos tienen todas las mismas prestaciones en la parte de supervisión de las tensiones.
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


Creo que no viste bien los esquemas.
Ambos son sobre el "*AT2005*", y en ambos cambia absolutamente todo. Pense que estaba invertido la numeracion, pero hay conexiones que de un lado marca una cosa, y del otro marca otra totalmente diferente....

PD: Yo me refiero a los del post del @cuervobrujo  , no del PDF


----------



## Rama131

Hola a todos, solo soy aficionado en electrónica, y tengo una fuente que da voltaje de standby y power on, pero cuando puenteo el verde con negro no enciende y no da los voltajes de 3,3 V 5 V 12 V, estuve leyendo y lo mas probable es que sea ese integrado que es el que se encarga de dar el pulso o una señal de encendido. El integrado me cansé de buscarlo y no encontré por ningún lado, si alguno sabe con que lo podría reemplazar me ayudaría muchísimo, el integrado es un GR8313, a éste me refiero :


----------



## D@rkbytes

Rama131 dijo:


> si alguno sabe con que lo podría reemplazar me ayudaría muchísimo, el integrado es un GR8313


Los reemplazos para el IC GR8313 pueden ser: TPS3510, TPS3511 o PS113A


----------



## Rama131

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Los reemplazos para el IC GR8313 pueden ser: TPS3510, TPS3511 o PS113A


Muchas gracias , cuando viaje  a la ciudad compraré de esos a ver si me funcionan, alguna idea si se pueden sacar de otra placa ?


----------



## cuervobrujo

Dejo datasheet del dichoso 2005 esta en Ruso, (porque fue sacado de foro Ruso, que a su vez lo sacaron de foros chinos ) así que van a tener que usar un traductor. pero esta completo, Sabia que lo tenia por algún lado.
En la ultima parte del pdf indica como testar o probar el IC


----------



## Rama131

cuervobrujo dijo:


> Dejo datasheet del dichoso 2005 esta en Ruso, (porque fue sacado de foro Ruso, que a su vez lo sacaron de foros chinos ) así que van a tener que usar un traductor. pero esta completo, Sabia que lo tenia por algún lado.
> En la ultima parte del pdf indica como testar o probar el IC


Muchas gracias por el aporte, pero que onda, puedo reemplazar un ic de 8 pines por ese que tiene mas?


----------



## cuervobrujo

Rama131 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el aporte bro, pero que onda yo puedo reemplazar un ic de 8 pines por ese que tiene mas?


No. mi respuesta es a la pregunta anterior a la tuya. Si lees varios post atras..


----------



## EliezerJ

Hay dos componentes en la parte de atrás de la placa los cuales no sé qué tipo de componente son o para que sirven(soy un novato en esto de la electrónica) por eso vengo aquí a pedirle ayuda a ustedes, les agradecería su ayuda. Ahora unas fotos de los componentes(encima de los componentes está la siguiente numeración: L J09 1008•W


----------



## switchxxi

Eso casi seguro es un optoacoplador dado la carencia de pistas debajo (canal de separación). 

Lee el código del mismo, en esas fotos no se aprecia.


----------



## EliezerJ

switchxxi dijo:


> Eso casi seguro es un optoacoplador dado la carencia de pistas debajo (canal de separación).
> 
> Lee el código del mismo, en esas fotos no se aprecia.


L J09 1008•W, conoces alguna forma de comprobar si están buenos?


----------



## DJ T3

Primero antes de tocar esos componentes, que son los que menos probabilidad de que se rompa, dinos cual es el problema


----------



## EliezerJ

Estaba usando mi PC y se apagó de repente, lo primero fue probar la fuente de poder y me percaté de que no funcionaba, empecé a hacer pruebas en las líneas de 12v, 5v, 3,3v y daba medidas cercanas a 0, en la línea de standby marca los 5v y en la de power on apenas 3v. He probado diodos, transistores, puente rectificador, resistencias, capacitores y todo marca correcto; no encuentro el fallo por ningún lado ¿Alguna idea de que puede ser? La fuente apenas tiene 15 días de uso.


----------



## DJ T3

Entonces la hubieses reclamado donde la compraste, antes de abrirla.
Haz un puente entre el cable verde y cualquier negro para realizar el encendido forzado, y mide las salidas.


----------



## EliezerJ

La compré fuera de mi país, el puente lo hice y las medi las salidas. La de 12v me dieron 0, la de 5v por igual y también la de 3,3v. Standby midio 5v.


----------



## DJ T3

No estaria arrancando la fuente principal.
Dinos que integrado dispone, mayormente es un 494 o un 7500 (ambos compatibles, pueden empezar como TL, KA, etc).
Deberias medir la tension en la fuente de standby, a parte de los 5V deberia haber uno cercano a 12V para el driver de los transistores  principales y el integrado regulador


----------



## EliezerJ

Tiene el TL431K(veo uno en la sección primaria y otro en la sección secundaria).


----------



## mcrven

EliezerJ dijo:


> La compré fuera de mi país, el puente lo hice y las medi las salidas. La de 12v me dieron 0, la de 5v por igual y también la de 3,3v. Standby midio 5v.


Las tensiones de Stand-By provienen de una fuente separada y solo sirven para el momento del arranque inicial de la fuente, más las líneas básicas de USB. Su función es la de alimentar la lógica de control ( +5V ) y el IC PWM, hasta que la fuente lo pueda sostener.
Una vez arrancada la fuente, las líneas de Stand-By quedan, prácticamente, sin carga.

La tensión presente en la línea PS-On no *debe ser* +5V, puede ser cualquier valor entre 1V y 5V ( 1 lógico ), y solo funciona cuando el cable verde se lleva a 0V ( 0 lógico ). Las funciones ON, OFF son de lógica digital.

Además de los +5V Stand-By, te sugiero verifiques la segunda tensión de esa fuente que debería estar entre 9V y 18V.


----------



## LYZDES

Saludos a todos de nuevo, ayer continué con la reparación de la fuente de la que les hablaba en el tema hace unos días, como había dicho, la etapa primaria tenía en corto los 2 transistores y el MOSFET, además de dos resistencias dañadas y el termistor que había estallado. Cambié los componentes dañados, menos el termistor porque no lo encontré pero me dijeron que para probar podía hacer las pruebas con un puente en su lugar. Después de hacer esto cuando hice las pruebas tenía los 5v en el cable verde y en el violeta, y al hacer el puente entre el verde y masa la fuente encendía pero con un silbido y no daba los voltajes de salida de los 12v, ni los 5v, 3.3v etc. Ya solucioné esta parte, los voltajes me dan todos bien pero al colocarle casi cualquier carga principalmente en la salida de los 12v la fuente se apaga y tengo que quitar el puente y volverlo a poner para que arranque nuevamente, cambié varios de los condensadores electrolíticos, pensando que podría deberse a alguno de ellos pero sigue dando el mismo problema, cualquier ayuda de ustedes la agradecería, porque le he dedicado bastante tiempo y de verdad no sé dónde buscar o que puede causar esto. Gracias por toda la ayuda que me han dado hasta ahora


----------



## DOSMETROS

En general silbidos se producen por sobrecargas o fallas en capacitores , como los de la tensión de alimentación del integrado switching.


----------



## LYZDES

Gracias por responder, ya lo del silbido lo había resuelto y efectivamente era por un capacitor en mal estado, ya todos los voltajes están bien en las salidas, solo me queda el problema de que se apaga al colocarle una carga en los 12v principalmente, como por ejemplo un fan o ventilador de PC de 12V 0.20A


----------



## paliz

switchxxi dijo:


> Eso casi seguro es un optoacoplador dado la carencia de pistas debajo (canal de separación).
> 
> Lee el código del mismo, en esas fotos no se aprecia.


Cuando es falla del optoacoplador, un síntoma es que los voltajes de salida del secundario suelen variar, no se mantienen estables.


----------



## luistronic

Hola a todos, soy Luis y me trajeron una fuente Thermaltake de 750 W plus bronze, tiene un problema que: enciende y después de unos segundos, la fuente automáticamente se apaga, es como que entra en un modo de protección. Alcancé a medir los voltajes y son correctos, revisé los capacitores y están bien, los transistores también, no se ve corto en bobinas, el varistor y fusible están bien, también medí resistencias y se encuentran bien, los zener no tienen referencia, así que no se en que voltaje correcto trabajarán.

Según el cliente que me la trajo la fuente presentaba una falla cuando encendía el split o el compresor, eso hacía que se reinicie la pc, yo la conecto con una lámpara en serie y la fuente arranca y después de unos segundos se para, obviamente el foco se prende al máximo, no sé si será un componente o algunos de los integrados que posee, mi sensación de que podría ser un corto circuito; pero no se que puede ser. Quisiera saber si alguien me podría guiar o si tienen algún diagrama de esta fuente para tener referencia, para así poder arreglarla. Gracias....


----------



## LCerrada

Buenas amigos vengo a este hilo por una duda bastante similar, hago la historia corta, tengo una fuente ATX de PC que se me quemó, noté que calentaba un montón a pesar de que la etiqueta decía ser de 800 vatios, también que cuando le ponía bastante carga (procesador y tarjeta de video), tenia caída de voltaje bajando a 11.8 voltios.

La estuve reparando y para mi sorpresa el diodo schotky en la salida de 12 voltios es un diodo STPS30H100 (30 amperios 100 voltios), que maneja 15 amperios por pin, no da mas de 360 vatios a tope en los 12 voltios, la reparé y se me ocurrió poner otro diodo en paralelo, los dos acoplados directamente en el mismo disipador pero conseguí fe un SBL2040CT (20 amperios 40 voltios), no le preste mucha atención y a la semana se me volvió a quemar, pero solo el 2040, el otro diodo sigue bien.



La volví a reparar (todo el primario quemado, transistores, e integrado de control), pero el diodo que conseguí es un diodo STPS4045CP (20 amperios, 45 voltios), mi duda es si este diodo me puede servir, ya que el 30H100  maneja mas voltaje de reverso que el 4045 y me preocupa que se queme y me vuelva a quemar el primario de la fuente, va a estar funcionado con 12 voltios, mi otra duda es si puedo poner dos diodos iguales en paralelo, la idea también es que la fuente no caliente tanto.


----------



## LCerrada

Buenas amigos, tengo una duda bastante interesante, supongamos que estoy reparando una fuente ATX que lleva dos transistores osciladores 13009, estos se cortocircuitaron y no los consigo, buscando algún equivalente, he usado unos 13007 que maneja menos amperios, pero cuando la fuente esta con mucha carga calientan demasiado, estuve buscando algún reemplazo para estos transistores pero no se me ocurre que poner allí.

Pensé en usar transistores de amplificadores de sonido desde el 2SC5200 (que soportan 250 voltios) para arriba en capacidad ya que el voltaje máximo del colector que manejan los 13007 en push pull es de 140V (medidos con mi tester barato), pero por allí viendo entre la teoría de fuentes conmutadas parece que en la conmutación se genera un pico de voltaje grande (habría que ver con osciloscopio).

Pero también se me ocurrió usar transistores horizontales de TV como conmutadores, ya que ese es su trabajo en los flyback, la unica diferencia que veo es que la gran mayoría traen el diodo dámper, algunos no.

Entiendo que el diodo dámper es para absorber el voltaje de inducción que regresa del flyback cuando el tv apaga.

Entre las dudas que tengo, que pasaría si le pongo un par de transistores con diodo dámper a la fuente, y si estos pueden funcionar, lo otro es que si en su conocimiento me pueden ayudar a buscar un reemplazo para los 13009 que sean bastante similares en características, la hoja de datos dice que pueden manejar 12 amperios entre colector emisor, pero se consiguen en encapsulados TO220 y es un transistor muy barato, eso me pone en dudas aparte de que no se sabe si son originales.

La otra duda que tengo es respecto a la "solución que le di a estos 13009", para poder manejar corrientes grandes, lo que se me ocurrió fue colocar en lugar de un 13007 fue poner dos 13007 en paralelo simulando lo que se hace en amplificadores incluyendo sus resistencias de emisor, allí viene mi duda, las resistencias en el emisor que utilice fueron de 0.22 ohm 5 vatios, pero con esos voltajes no se cuanta corriente pueden manejar y me preocupa que calienten o se abran si le exijo mucho a la fuente.

Hice algunas pruebas con un circuito serie de varios bombillos incandescentes (300 W) y una resistencia de estas y cuando pasó de dos amperios apenas comienzan a sentirse tibias, creen que aguantaran en una fuente que tal vez pueda exigir unos 4-5 amperios de la red?

Mi otra duda es que tan confiable sea utilizar los transistores en paralelo

Y la otra duda es si es preferible usar un par de horizontales en lugar de dos 13007 en paralelo y si estos pueden servir en el circuito.

Hasta ahora los transistores en paralelo siguen funcionando


----------



## sergiot

Una caida de 12V a 11.8V la consideras que está mal?


----------



## J2C

@LCerrada el diodo STPS4045CP NO sirve para 12V, aparte como te pregunta Sergiot es algo normal esa caída de tensión.


Y si calienta una fuente de 800W, piensa cuánto calienta una plancha para planchar la ropa de 1.000W y veras que no es nada. Asegurate que esté bien ventilada y super limpio el cooler.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## J2C

@LCerrada comenzaste tus dudas en este thread/hilo *





						Reemplazar diodo schottky. El de reemplazo se calienta mas.
					

Hola,  tengo un conversor DC-DC (Hasta 30V - 4A) al que quiero reemplazar los diodos schottky con encapsulado SMB por otros de encapsulado TO-220 o parecido. Alguno que pueda atornillar al disipador para mejorar la refrigeración. Los originales vienen con un pequeño disipador pero insuficiente...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



* y luego continuaste aquí lo que no es correcto.

Existe una gran diferencia entre la serie de transistores *MJ1300x usados en las fuentes switching* y los *transistores usados en deflexión horizontal* en tv.  Fundamentalmente es la respuesta a pasar del estado ON a OFF y viceversa a la frecuencia de conmutación de dichas fuentes.

En casi 20 años reparando nunca vi ninguna fuente que los use, y si un par de veces he visto fuentes de alta potencia que en lugar de usar los MJ usaba MosFet que ahora no recuerdo cuales. De seguro el transformador driver de los mismos era distinto.

Pusiste las lámparas de 300W en serie con lo cual a la fuente no le llegaban 220 Vca y la hacia trabajar en forma exigida y lo lógico hubiera sido que las pongas en paralelo para obtener 900W potencia similar a la de tu fuente.

Las pruebas corren a cargo tuyo ya que tienes la fuente.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## LCerrada

Lo del diodo hice algunas pruebas y es cierto como dice el compañero @J2C , el STPS4045CP no sirvió en 12 voltios, se cortocircuita, no se porque si según hoja de dato el voltaje en inverso de pico es de 45 voltios, si alguien sabe por favor explica.

Asumo que no debería haber mucha caída de voltaje porque la fuente ajusta el ciclo de trabajo para mantener el voltaje.

@sergiot En reposo puede dar entre 12.1 a12.2 y con carga caer a 11.8, pero he visto otras fuentes caer hasta 11.4 u 11.2 y la tarjeta de video reinicia el procesador grafico, también con esas caídas de voltaje por debajo de 11.8 se nota una pequeña inestabilidad en los gráficos, los famosos "tirones" que hacen las computadoras (esto puede variar mucho dependiendo del hardware que se tenga).

Claro, que también por lo que he visto el integrado supervisa solo los 5 voltios y ese es el que mantiene estable, los 12 no los supervisa, por eso es que uno puede variar los voltajes de salida añadiendo una resistencia a masa y uno de los pines del TL494.

Pero el tema de la estabilidad de voltaje se puede dejar en las fuentes certificadas, que no he podido hacer autopsia de una y no estoy seguro pero por un video que vi en youtube para los doce voltios tienen una especie de regulador boost-buck que mantiene el voltaje mas estable.

Ahora bien la solución que conseguí fue poner dos diodos 30H100 en paralelo, reciclados de fuentes chatarra, la diferencia que hubo fue que a la salida tenia12.3 voltios y con carga un mínimo de 12.03 o valores cercanos y de vez en cuando 11.95 .

Y hablando de caídas de voltaje, hice varias modificaciones en la fuente, puse un relé en paralelo con el varistor, un puente rectificador de 8 amperios, el original era de 4, doble transistores 13007 en paralelo para un total de 4, y los dos diodos 30H100 en paralelo y el voltaje de salida para los 12 de la fuente es de 12.55, y con carga no baja de 12, se mantiene entre 12 y 12.1, lo otro es que la fuente se mantiene bastante fría con full trabajo, también el ventilador lo conecte entre -12 y +3.3 para darle mas rpm.


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Mensaje Temporal*

Temas unificados , no corresponde andar desparramando temas sobre fuente de PC , cuando el tema ya existe.


----------



## LCerrada

J2C dijo:


> @LCerrada comenzaste tus dudas en este thread/hilo *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reemplazar diodo schottky. El de reemplazo se calienta mas.
> 
> 
> Hola,  tengo un conversor DC-DC (Hasta 30V - 4A) al que quiero reemplazar los diodos schottky con encapsulado SMB por otros de encapsulado TO-220 o parecido. Alguno que pueda atornillar al disipador para mejorar la refrigeración. Los originales vienen con un pequeño disipador pero insuficiente...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * y luego continuaste aquí lo que no es correcto.
> 
> Existe una gran diferencia entre la serie de transistores *MJ1300x usados en las fuentes switching* y los *transistores usados en deflexión horizontal* en tv.  Fundamentalmente es la respuesta a pasar del estado ON a OFF y viceversa a la frecuencia de conmutación de dichas fuentes.
> 
> En casi 20 años reparando nunca vi ninguna fuente que los use, y si un par de veces he visto fuentes de alta potencia que en lugar de usar los MJ usaba MosFet que ahora no recuerdo cuales. De seguro el transformador driver de los mismos era distinto.
> 
> Pusiste las lámparas de 300W en serie con lo cual a la fuente no le llegaban 220 Vca y la hacia trabajar en forma exigida y lo lógico hubiera sido que las pongas en paralelo para obtener 900W potencia similar a la de tu fuente.
> 
> Las pruebas corren a cargo tuyo ya que tienes la fuente.
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



Perdón creo que el moderador movió mis preguntas de un hilo a este y de otro que hice por los temas que se tocó, uno era la duda que tenia por los diodos Schotky a otro que había hecho sobre transistores 1300x y los horizontales de TV. (no me di cuenta), son dudas diferentes. pero se relacionan con fuentes de PC.

Use los tres bombillos en paralelo eran de 100W según la caja.

Si me arriesgue y monte los horizontales en la fuente de PC pero no prendió, la fuente no tenia voltajes en el power good osea que no iba a prender.

Por ahora sigo usando el arreglo de transistores en paralelo, funciona sin problemas.


----------



## J2C

LCerrada dijo:


> Lo del diodo hice algunas pruebas y es cierto como dice el compañero @J2C , el STPS4045CP no sirvió en 12 voltios, se cortocircuita, no se porque si según hoja de dato el voltaje en inverso de pico es de 45 voltios, si alguien sabe por favor explica.
> 
> .........



LCerrada no te pusiste a pensar porque los fabricantes de fuentes de PC podrían usar un doble diodo que soporta 45VPI que es más barato/económico que uno de 100VPI y ellos siguen usando el de  100VPI??

Es sencillo de comprobar, utiliza un osciloscopio de dos canales y observa la diferencia de potencial entre el ánodo de un diodo y la unión de ambos cátodos durante la conmutación de la fuente.


Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.:  El *Señor Moderador* te perdonó la vida y te explico en su posteo Reparando una fuente de PC AT  ATX. lo que hiciste mal. Tu NI lo leiste !!!!.-


----------



## LCerrada

J2C dijo:


> LCerrada no te pusiste a pensar porque los fabricantes de fuentes de PC podrían usar un doble diodo que soporta 45VPI que es más barato/económico que uno de 100VPI y ellos siguen usando el de  100VPI??
> 
> Es sencillo de comprobar, utiliza un osciloscopio de dos canales y observa la diferencia de potencial entre el ánodo de un diodo y la unión de ambos cátodos durante la conmutación de la fuente.
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-
> 
> P.D.:  El *Señor Moderador* te perdonó la vida y te explico en su posteo Reparando una fuente de PC AT  ATX. lo que hiciste mal. Tu NI lo leiste !!!!.-


Tiene sentido si me imagine que habría un pico de tensión, pero la mayoría del tiempo no tengo osciloscopio a la mano, gracias por responder, a veces me surgen muchas dudas y no soy mucho de usar foros, después es que me doy cuenta que estaba en el tema de reparación de fuentes que me perdí un poco.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Mensaje Temporal*
> 
> Temas unificados , no corresponde andar desparramando temas sobre fuente de PC , cuando el tema ya existe.


Perdón  es que como las dudas eran poco mas puntuales que reparar la fuente me metí en otros hilos.

Ahora si pueden ayudarme con la otra duda, es el porque no funcionan los horizontales como transistores de potencia, se debe al diodo dámper?

De verdad agradezco al apoyo, todo es aprendizaje y dudas salen un montón, igual de las experiencias que tengo las sumo acá en el tema.


----------



## J2C

LCerrada dijo:


> ...........
> Ahora si pueden ayudarme con la otra duda, es el porque no funcionan los horizontales como transistores de potencia, se debe al diodo dámper?
> 
> De verdad agradezco al apoyo, todo es aprendizaje y dudas salen un montón, igual de las experiencias que tengo las sumo acá en el tema.



@LCerrada cuando alguien te responda, aunque no leas lo que que quieres leer, *LEE TODO* !!!!


Esto te respondí en mi posteo #1500 !!!!


J2C dijo:


> @LCerrada comenzaste tus dudas en este thread/hilo *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reemplazar diodo schottky. El de reemplazo se calienta mas.
> 
> 
> Hola,  tengo un conversor DC-DC (Hasta 30V - 4A) al que quiero reemplazar los diodos schottky con encapsulado SMB por otros de encapsulado TO-220 o parecido. Alguno que pueda atornillar al disipador para mejorar la refrigeración. Los originales vienen con un pequeño disipador pero insuficiente...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * y luego continuaste aquí lo que no es correcto.
> 
> Existe una gran diferencia entre la serie de transistores *MJ1300x usados en las fuentes switching* y los *transistores usados en deflexión horizontal* en tv.  Fundamentalmente es la respuesta a pasar del estado ON a OFF y viceversa a la frecuencia de conmutación de dichas fuentes.
> 
> En casi 20 años reparando nunca vi ninguna fuente que los use, y si un par de veces he visto fuentes de alta potencia que en lugar de usar los MJ usaba MosFet que ahora no recuerdo cuales. De seguro el transformador driver de los mismos era distinto.
> 
> ........



Presta atención a lo que esta en letra mas grande y de color azul.

Si te vas a guiar por lo que ves en Youtube por favor preguntale al creador de dicho video, es lo mejor para que te saques todas tus dudas.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## LCerrada

J2C dijo:


> @LCerrada cuando alguien te responda, aunque no leas lo que que quieres leer, *LEE TODO* !!!!
> 
> 
> Esto te respondí en mi posteo #1500 !!!!
> 
> 
> Presta atención a lo que esta en letra mas grande y de color azul.
> 
> Si te vas a guiar por lo que ves en Youtube por favor preguntale al creador de dicho video, es lo mejor para que te saques todas tus dudas.
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


Es que si lo leí y he leído todo lo que me han respondido y de verdad agradezco que dediquen tiempo para compartir su conocimiento pero no aclara la duda que tengo sobre el porque no funcionaron los horizontales en la fuente, entiendo lo de las frecuencias, un horizontal por lo que he visto funcia por los 200 KHz y las fuentes de PC llegan a unos 60 o 70 KHz, yo lo que esperaba era que por lo menos prendiera pero que tal vez recalentaran.

Asumo que los transistores horizontales no cambian de estado On Off por como esta configurado el circuito, las resistencias de base y los diodos que lleva, tal vez allí es donde interfiere el diodo damper, pero habría que analizar el circuito.


----------



## analogico

LCerrada dijo:


> Lo del diodo hice algunas pruebas y es cierto como dice el compañero @J2C , el STPS4045CP no sirvió en 12 voltios, se cortocircuita, no se porque si según hoja de dato el voltaje en inverso de pico es de 45 voltios, si alguien sabe por favor explica.
> 
> Asumo que no debería haber mucha caída de voltaje porque la fuente ajusta el ciclo de trabajo para mantener el voltaje.
> 
> @sergiot En reposo puede dar entre 12.1 a12.2 y con carga caer a 11.8, pero he visto otras fuentes caer hasta 11.4 u 11.2 y la tarjeta de video reinicia el procesador grafico, también con esas caídas de voltaje por debajo de 11.8 se nota una pequeña inestabilidad en los gráficos, los famosos "tirones" que hacen las computadoras (esto puede variar mucho dependiendo del hardware que se tenga).
> 
> Claro, que también por lo que he visto el integrado supervisa solo los 5 voltios y ese es el que mantiene estable, los 12 no los supervisa, por eso es que uno puede variar los voltajes de salida añadiendo una resistencia a masa y uno de los pines del TL494.
> 
> Pero el tema de la estabilidad de voltaje se puede dejar en las fuentes certificadas, que no he podido hacer autopsia de una y no estoy seguro pero por un video que vi en youtube para los doce voltios tienen una especie de regulador boost-buck que mantiene el voltaje mas estable.
> 
> Ahora bien la solución que conseguí fue poner dos diodos 30H100 en paralelo, reciclados de fuentes chatarra, la diferencia que hubo fue que a la salida tenia12.3 voltios y con carga un mínimo de 12.03 o valores cercanos y de vez en cuando 11.95 .
> 
> Y hablando de caídas de voltaje, hice varias modificaciones en la fuente, puse un relé en paralelo con el varistor, un puente rectificador de 8 amperios, el original era de 4, doble transistores 13007 en paralelo para un total de 4, y los dos diodos 30H100 en paralelo y el voltaje de salida para los 12 de la fuente es de 12.55, y con carga no baja de 12, se mantiene entre 12 y 12.1, lo otro es que la fuente se mantiene bastante fría con full trabajo, también el ventilador lo conecte entre -12 y +3.3 para darle mas rpm.



es una fuente genérica, si quieres mas amperios necesitas una fuente Cara

esa pequeña caida de voltaje  no es nada


----------



## J2C

LCerrada dijo:


> Es que si lo leí y he leído todo lo que me han respondido y de verdad agradezco que dediquen tiempo para compartir su conocimiento pero no aclara la duda que tengo sobre el porque no funcionaron los horizontales en la fuente, entiendo lo de las frecuencias, un horizontal por lo que he visto funcia por los 200 KHz y las fuentes de PC llegan a unos 60 o 70 KHz, yo lo que esperaba era que por lo menos prendiera pero que tal vez recalentaran.
> .........



LCerrada pues entonces tienes un grave problema de comprensión y memoria

Los horizontales de TV's funcionan a un *máximo de 17 KHz*, los horizontales de los monitores de PC lo hacen a un *máximo de 38KHz* !!!!!

En cambio en las fuentes de PC la conmutación de los transistores nunca es menor de 50 KHz y la mayoría prácticamente duplican la frecuencia para poder obtener el rendimiento que poseen en núcleos de ferrita tan chicos.

Has dicho todo exactamente al revés, lo cual demuestra que no te pones a buscar información en los libros específicos que hablan de fuentes conmutadas y que con dicha lectura y análisis no te quedarian dudas. Suerte en tu búsqueda de una solución rebuscada que te agrade.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## sergiot

Un transistor horizontal esta pensado y diseñado para alta tensión, la frecuencia del horizontal es de apenas un 16Khz, los de monitores de pc suben esa frecuencia poca mas arriba.
Existe una infinidad de transistores y diodos en el mundo y es porque cada cosa tiene un uso particular, una hoja de datos no define si va a servir o no, es como tomar las especificaciones de un bafle basarse en eso si suena bien o mal, o comprarlo con otro, cuando uno los escucha es cuando ve la diferencia.


----------



## LCerrada

De verdad gracias por la ayuda, de los horizontales la duda esta aclarada, allí mi error, lo q había leído hablaba de un transformador o fuente de alta frecuencia configurado en topología de flyback, no tenia que ver con televisores que en efecto (como comentaron), funcionan por los 16  khz.

Ahora bien, retomando el tema de las caídas de voltaje si hablamos de fuentes genéricas si tienen las caídas de voltajes como las mencionadas 11.8V por ejemplo (dicen ser de 800 o 600 vatios pero en realidad entregan como mucho 300W y con tremendas caídas de voltaje), pero con fuentes certificadas no pasa esto según el análisis que hacen en esta pagina.









						EVGA 850 BQ Power Supply (PSU) Review – GND-Tech
					

Up for review today is the one and only EVGA 850 BQ PSU rated at 850W with an 80+ Bronze efficiency rating.




					gnd-tech.com
				





En resumen si quieres encender hardware de gama alta debe ser obligado con una fuente certificada.
Para prender una PC básica, cualquier fuente genérica barata sirve.


----------



## LYZDES

Saludos después de tanto buscar encontré un diagrama casi idéntico al la de la fuente que estoy intentando reparar hace un tiempo, este diagrama incluso utiliza el mismo integrado, lo que me sucede es que después de haber resuelto los demás problemas y que estén bien los voltajes de salida no he conseguido hacer que deje de apagarse al colocarle casi cualquier carga, principalmente en la salida de 12 voltios, por favor les pido cualquier ayuda para intentar resolver esto he pasado varias horas en esto y no sé que más hacer


----------



## sergiot

Que tipo de integrado usa? fijate si se apaga por sobre tensión o sobre corriente.
Tengo una que usaba para cargar baterias y dejo de andar, la reparé y ahora tiene una falla que cuando quiere deja de andar la fuente de stand by, me quedo sin los 5v y 17v secundarios, es rarisimo porque le medi todo y esta todo lo medible bien, me queda cambiar componentes por las dudas.


----------



## LYZDES

Si que está raro, la mía usa el integrado 2003, los voltajes de salida me dan bien, pero al conectar por ejemplo una lámpara de 12 voltios que no consume mucho la fuente se apaga y tengo que apagar el interuptor trasero y volverlo a encender para que vuelva a funcionar sin nada conectado. Lo otro es que al conectar esta misma lámpara en los 5 volts la lámpara prende y la fuente sigue funcionando, conectando la parte de la lámpara del otro filamento que consume más si hace que se apague, de verdad no sé dónde más buscar y ni idea de que pudiera ser


----------



## Meta

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Yo le agregaría a la información que nos da Fernando, que es importante comprobar que los voltajes que entrega la fuente estén dentro de los rangos de operación *normales*. Según la especificación ATX versión 2.03 de intel, estos rangos son:
> 
> 
> Para +5 Voltios ± 5 % o entre 4.75 voltios y 5.25 voltios
> Para -5 voltios ± 10 % o entre - 5.5 voltios y -4.5 voltios
> Para +12 voltios ± 5 % o entre 11.75 voltios y 12.25 voltios
> Para -12 voltios ± 10 % o entre -13.2 voltios y -10.8 voltios
> Para +3.3 voltios ± 4 % o entre 3.168 voltios y 3.432 voltios
> Para +5 VSB ± 5 % o entre 4.75 voltios y 5.25 voltios


Hoy en día la forma más rápida se prueba con esto.


----------



## mellizo7012

Tengo una fuente de PC Hunkey, para mi éste tipo de fuente es la primera vez que la veo y no tengo mucha experiencia con ella. La misma cuando la prende solo hace un pequeño giro el fan, revisé como en otras que he reparado y todo me da ok, pudieran darme una idea que buscar. Gracias.


----------



## emilio177

mellizo7012 dijo:


> Tengo una fuente de PC Hunkey, para mi éste tipo de fuente es la primera vez que la veo y no tengo mucha experiencia con ella. La misma cuando la prende solo hace un pequeño giro el fan, revisé como en otras que he reparado y todo me da ok, pudieran darme una idea que buscar. Gracias.


Una foto de la placa.. gracias


----------



## mellizo7012

esta es la fuente Huntkey, solo trata de girar el Fan. Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, supongo que chequeaste que ocurre con las tensiones?
O quizás es un problema sólo del cooler.


----------



## emilio177

Ubica el oscilador principal.. me das el numero
Tiene un cable desoldado...


----------



## mellizo7012

El cable es una R que levante para verificar un posible corto. Gracias. Aqui te envio una imagen imagino que sea de los tres el más grande, esta en la parte secundaria de la fuente. Gracias


----------



## emilio177

El mas grande es un comparador... lm339
Como arrancas la fuente=?
Al parecer no tienes el conocimiento para reparar  tarjetas electronicas


----------



## mellizo7012

Disculpa mi ignorancia, en verdad no tengo todos los conocimientos, pero sin ellos he logrado arreglar muchas tarjeta, como dije en mi comentario iniciar este tipo de fuente es primera vez que la trabajo. Gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## emilio177

Perdón.  pero yo no tengo la plaaca en mis manos...por eso pido información..
Tu puedes leer cada uno de los integrados googlear deberías esforzarte un poco mas..


----------



## mellizo7012

Disculpa yo respeto y admiro mucho aquellos que brindan su ayuda a los que no tenemos todos los conocimiento y que hemos aprendido de forma autodidacta y tienes razón podria haber revisado en google y así brindar una mejor información. Gracias


----------



## analogico

Lo básico, revisa los componentes que están en el disipadores de aluminio si están en corto.

Y si tienes capacímetro, los electrolíticos que están en medio.


----------



## mellizo7012

Ok gracias, voy a verificar


----------



## zagoaristides

Alguno arregló alguna vez una SMPS de Servidor de Dell. Tengo una de 870 W del servidor T610 y tiene problemas.


----------



## Scooter

Pues si tiene problemas habrá que buscar soluciones.


----------



## Fogonazo

zagoaristides dijo:


> Alguno arregló alguna vez una SMPS de Servidor de Dell. Tengo una de 870 W del servidor T610 y tiene problemas.


Mira el tema desde el principio


----------



## mellizo7012

Me gustaria poder tener su opinión sobre este tema del que ya habia hecho una publicación

Le comento que comencé con la reparación de una Fuente Huntkey para PC, la misma presenta el problema de cuando le das para prender solo hace por girar el Fan y no prende. Estuve revisando minuciosamente cada componente de la misma, todos aquellos que están en los disipadores, Filtros etc., así como otros que comúnmente se revisan y no había problemas con ellos, llegué al punto de buscar una fuente igual que estaba funcionando para comparar, ya que como saben no hay diagrama y los que aparecen son genérico y no tienen nada que ver con la Huntkey, aunque el principio de funcionamiento sea el mismo, es la primera vez que reparo esta marca y su arquitectura tiene diferencias con las que normalmente había reparado. Siguiendo los consejos de Osmany electrónica, quien tiene una página Muy, Muy buena Sitio de Reparación Electrónica de ordenadores a nivel de componentes - y un canal en YouTube, y me han servido de mucha ayuda, llegue hasta medir con el teste en la escala de ohm desde el cable negro contra todas la salidas de voltaje y todo estaba dentro de los parámetros (este tipo de comprobación me ha dado muchos buenos resultados).



Bueno vamos a lo que encontré, hice una medición en escala de diodos desde el cable negro hacia tres CI que vienen en la etapa secundaria (AS 339-E1 14pines, AS393P-E1 8pines y Wt751002 8pines) y la única diferencia que detecto es que en el CI AS393-E1 en el Pin 7 cuando mido en la fuente que esta Ok arrojar un valor de 980 v, por el contrario cuando lo hago en la fuente que esta dañada no arroja ningún valor (aclaro todo esto es con la fuente desconectada), revise algunos de los componente asociados a ese pin (R y Condensadores), este pin está conectado a través de unas R al pin 3 del AS339 que de hecho es el Vcc , todo parece normal cuando comparo con la otra fuente. Mi pregunta es la siguiente:

¿Este componente está dañado o pudiera ser que haya otro problema que arroje que no hay valor?

Pensé en cambiar este componente, eso seria lo más fácil, pero no aparece, ha no ser que se la quité a otra. Pero me gustaría saber si lo que he hecho tiene algún sentido.

Disculpen toda esta explicación, No soy un experto, he aprendido la electrónica de forma autodidacta y siguiendo todos los consejos de aquellos que, si son expertos y he logrado algún que otro buen resultado, pero esta fuente me tiene si cabeza, ya no sé dónde buscar. Disculpen cualquier error.

Me gustaría tener su opinión y de hecho compartir mi experiencia con este tipo de fuente.

Gracias


----------



## emilio177

No se para que sirve las mediciones que hiciste..
Mide voltaje standy
Estan los 310v?
revisaaste corte en algún diodo?


----------



## mellizo7012

Están los 5 V Standby y revisé los diodos doble que estan en el disipador en la etapa primaria y todos estan ok, además de todos los que estan en la placa. Por eso es que llegué a las mediciones, buscando si había alguna diferencia con relación a la otra fuente que esta OK. Gracias por tu atención.


----------



## emilio177

mellizo7012 dijo:


> Están los 5 V Standby y revisé los diodos doble que estan en el disipador en la etapa primaria y todos estan ok, además de todos los que estan en la placa. Por eso es que llegué a las mediciones, buscando si había alguna diferencia con relación a la otra fuente que esta OK. Gracias por tu atención.


Mide voltaje en cada condensador... los grandes


----------



## mellizo7012

Ya revise ese tema también, trae uno solo, compare con la fuente que esta Ok y son iguales los Valores 156V. Gracias


----------



## emilio177

mellizo7012 dijo:


> Ya revise ese tema también, trae uno solo, compare con la fuente que esta Ok y son iguales los Valores 156V. Gracias


¿Cual es el oscilador ...??  es tipo fly o half?  revisaste esos transistores??  cuantos lleva??


----------



## mellizo7012

Colega ahi si me quede botado, si has leido mis publicaciones no soy muy experto, yo se lo que es un oscilador pero ya eso del tipo si estoy botado. Gracias


----------



## emilio177

Ok... entiendo... yo aquí me bajo de la moto... suerte


----------



## mellizo7012

Ok gracias por todo
Emilio177, el oscilador es un TNY279PN


----------



## Sparda236

Buenos dias, vine buscando consejo, tengo una fuente de 255w dell que necesito reparar(no tengo para otra), tiene 2 capacitores reventados de 10v 2200uf, en 12v me da 15.2v, en 5 me da 6.4v y en 3.3 me da 4.0v, ademas de eso me da calambrazos cuando toco el pc, con una fuente prestada de un amigo de 250w no me pasa eso, solo veo los 2 caps muertos y todo lo otro bien, despues de eso todo esta bien, tengo multimetro, que me recomiendan revisar?
PD: la optiplex funciona bien con esos voltajes, como puede ser eso posible?


----------



## Sparda236

Actualización 1 : Solucioné los calambrazos doblando el cable de tierra (poniendo 2), solo me queda cambiar los caps de 10 V y rezar para que los 15 V no me maten la Optiplex 

Actualización 2 : Ahora esta en 15.4 V, sigue subiendo, es raro, la mayoría desea subirle voltajes y yo no quiero y se me suben solos

No puedo tirarla porque no tengo ni 1 dolar ahora mismo, pero tengo capacitores y transistores Mosfet de otras fuentes para arreglarla.

Actualización 3

Comienzo a dudar de mi multímetro, tengo una fuente que da 15 V y lo se, pero el tester dice que hay 18.5 V, otra fuente de 12.07 V en vacío el tester ahora me la mide en 15.6 V y el enchufe de la casa mide 150 V, imposible, se hubiera quemado algo ya no?

Le cambiare la bateria y luego sigo con los resultados...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sparda236 dijo:


> Comienzo a dudar de mi multimetro


 
A cambiar batería ! Con batería baja todos marcan de mas !


----------



## eliecerdacal

Hola, soy principiante y tengo problemas con una fuente de Pc p650b, la misma no enciende ni puenteándola en su cable verde, tiene los 5 Volts, cual ya la revisé y no se aprecian capacitores inflados ni otro componente dañado, alguna sugerencia que me pueda ayudar?, gracias de ante mano.

Adjuntos​


----------



## analogico

eliecerdacal dijo:


> Hola, soy principiante y tengo problemas con una fuente de Pc p650b, la misma no enciende ni puenteándola en su cable verde, tiene los 5 Volts, cual ya la revisé y no se aprecian capacitores inflados ni otro componente dañado, alguna sugerencia que me pueda ayudar?, gracias de ante mano.
> 
> Adjuntos​


revisa los diodos grandes  del secundario


----------



## Sparda236

Hablando de diodos grandes del secundario, tengo 3 STPS3045CW, son de 30A, lo puedo poner como shottky del rail de 12v?


Tambien tengo de varios tipos, solo me quiero librar de esos 16A en 12v que tengo en la fuente... 

No se porque a los 5v le dan 1millon de amperios como si uno conectara 16 usbs en el pc y los 12v que son importantes los dejan tan chicos


----------



## J2C

.

No sirven los STPS3045 para la sección de 12V ya que quedan muy al límite en la *Vrrm* para el pico que entrega la fuente de PC.



Salu2.-


----------



## Sparda236

Vaya.... Tengo varios, deja busco y escribo los que tengo.....

STPS3045CW
MBR20100CT(no me gusta como se ve comparado al encapsulado de los otros)
STPS3045CT
STPR1620CT
STPS20S100CT
S16C45C
F16C20C

De todos los "30" me llaman mas pero solo aguantan 45v en reversa.
Imagino los MBR con encapsulado feo son los unicos junto con los 20S100CT no?


----------



## J2C

.

Lo que dices de "encapsulado feo" es un error pues es el famoso TO220 usado desde hace 50 años o más


Si los mejores son y en orden de mejor a menor:

MBR20100
STPS20S100
STPR1620
F16C20


Salu2.-


----------



## Sparda236

Se pueden poner 2 schottkys en paralelo? Es una duda que me anda en la cabeza....

Algo como poner 2 MBR con sus patas unidas formaria un schottky de 40A o hace kaboom?

No encontre respuesta a la pregunta en google, si alguien sabe si se puede hacer que me lo explique porfavor.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Sparda236 dijo:


> No encontre respuesta a la pregunta en google, si alguien sabe si se puede hacer que me lo explique porfavor.


Hola caro DonSparda236 , a principio como los dos diodos fueran hechos en la misma pastilla de Silicio pudemos considerar que son hermanos gemelos , portanto deberia SI  funcionar  su paralelo !
Peero jo NO ariesgaria decir que la curriente practicamente dobla ( X2)  , es prudente poner una cierta reserva y NO andar a maxima curriente possible.
!Suerte!
!Saludos!


----------



## Sparda236

Gracias daniel, solo necesito que aguanten 3-4A mas, tener al menos 20A de aguante en los mosfets.

Todo esto viene porque estoy usando 15.6A y la fuente solo manda 16A, asi que le mandare el diodo en paralelo para que no se estrese tanto el que esta puesto.


Es una fuente de 255w dell metida en un case normal, los de dell son mas anchos, y le puse el fan arriba porque las modernas lo llevan asi y no me quise quedar detras.


Ya lo instale, tenia para ponerselo desde antes, tengo 11.83v en 12v sin carga(no me gusta pero esta en el margen), la voy a cargar con un Sony Xplod CDX-GT330 a ver que sucede.
Una pregunta adicional.

Porque las fuentes dell solo tienen un mosfet de 280w en el primario en vez de poner varios 13009 como los chinos? Son tan malos esos transistores?


----------



## Sparda236

Bien, le puse un capacitor LZG de 680uf 16v y subio a los 12.03v, asi que la puedo dar por mejorada la fuente.


----------



## Gargolo

Tengo una fuente de alimentación ATX en la que, con la fuente apagada, todos los cables rojos, amarillos y naranjas tienen continuidad con los negros, solo quisiera que si es posible, alguien me dijera si debo buscar el problema en las conexiones (soldaduras) o puede ser que un componente estropeado produzca esta avería.


----------



## sergiot

Gargolo dijo:


> Tengo una fuente de alimentación ATX en la que, con la fuente apagada, todos los cables rojos, amarillos y naranjas tienen continuidad con los negros, solo quisiera que si es posible, alguien me dijera si debo buscar el problema en las conexiones (soldaduras) o puede ser que un componente estropeado produzca esta avería.


Eso no suele ser una averia, muchas fuentes tienen resistencias a masa para drenar la tensión de los electroliticos cuando se las apaga.


----------



## analogico

Gargolo dijo:


> Tengo una fuente de alimentación ATX en la que, con la fuente apagada, todos los cables rojos, amarillos y naranjas tienen continuidad con los negros, solo quisiera que si es posible, alguien me dijera si debo buscar el problema en las conexiones (soldaduras) o puede ser que un componente estropeado produzca esta avería.


y la fuente funciona?


----------



## Gargolo

analogico dijo:


> y la fuente funciona?


SI, el ventilador se enciende cuando la enchufo a la red y uno el verde (que apagado no tiene continuidad con el negro) y uno negro.
Pero lo cierto es que tenía miedo que al tocar con el voltímetro en los cables rojo, amarillo o naranja con uno negro, se podría producir un corto y no lo he hecho.


sergiot dijo:


> Eso no suele ser una averia, muchas fuentes tienen resistencias a masa para drenar la tensión de los electroliticos cuando se las apaga.


Muchas gracias, ¿hay manera de ver si tiene esa resistencia?


----------



## DJ T3

Gargolo dijo:


> Pero lo cierto es que tenía miedo que al tocar con el voltímetro en los cables rojo, amarillo o naranja con uno negro, se podría producir un corto y no lo he hecho


Si estas midiendo tension, no pasa nada que haya un corto donde mides, siempre que no sobrepase el voltaje maximo del multimetro (voltimetro, o cualquier instrumento de medida).
Obvio siempre que no midas corriente directamente en la salida (multimetro en modo amperimetro, y conectando los cables directo a la fuente).



Gargolo dijo:


> ¿hay manera de ver si tiene esa resistencia?


Si, por donde estan los cables de salida deberian estar


----------



## Gargolo

Gargolo dijo:


> SI, el ventilador se enciende cuando la enchufo a la red y uno el verde (que apagado no tiene continuidad con el negro) y uno negro.
> Pero lo cierto es que tenía miedo que al tocar con el voltímetro en los cables rojo, amarillo o naranja con uno negro, se podría producir un corto y no lo he hecho.
> 
> Muchas gracias, ¿hay manera de ver si tiene esa resistencia?


Con la fuente apagada, cuando mido con el multímetro en ohmios entre rojo y negro me da 48,6, entre amarillo y negro me da 57,6 y entre naranja y negro me da 9,7


----------



## DJ T3

Esas medidas me parecen correctas...


----------



## Gargolo

DJ T3 dijo:


> Esas medidas me parecen correctas...


Entonces he de pensar que la fuente no está averiada.
Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## DJ T3

Hay una "ley" que dice; "si funciona, no se toca".
No se por qué creias que estaba averiada. Si funcionaba normalmente, a veces te encontras con cosas que no "encajan", y al querer repararlo/mejorarlo, podrias estropearlo todo.


----------



## Sparda236

*V*uelvo con nueva duda, tengo 2 cap*acitore*s de 680 uF 220 *V*, y la fuente tiene 2 de 390 uF 220 *V*, si doblo la capacidad del primario no pasa nada? *O* no se recomienda?


----------



## DJ T3

Es el doble de capacidad, y a ese voltaje, NO es recomendable, vas a tener que subir o mejorar el NTC (o colocar un Soft-Start).
Ademas, no creo que ganes nada, mas que problemas.

Por qué estas empecinad@ en modificar esa fuente?


----------



## Fdario

¿ No soléis usar tester de fuente para estas cosas ?. 






Os voy a hacer esta pregunta (seriamente). Siempre dicho de una manera para aprender y aconsejar.

¿ No te parece arriesgado jugar con algo que puede afectar más tarde a la placa de tu pc ?.
( Que se pueda llevar por delante otros componente de tu placa base). Que valen una pasta gansa.

¿ Tienes la seguridad de que va a funcionar al 100% y no va a perjudicar lo que alimenta ?.

Cuando se me estropeó la fuente de alimentación del Commodore Amiga 500, la arregle,
se le fue un transistor grande. Con los años en otros mensajes os mostré un condensador
que se había ido, ya en placa madre y lo cambie. Ya era otro fallo distinto.

He visto reventar algo en una fuente de alimentación estando encendido, estar con tu pc y boom
y con eso tenerle algo de miedo al interruptor de la nueva fuente. A ver si explota esto...( es que fue de traca).
Y para colmo una fuente de marca. Enermax Liberty 500W. Que ya la primera ya hacia ruido,
descambiaron por otra en el servicio técnico y al cabo de los años, casi me pinta la pared con la explosión.

Lo que quiero decir, que para tu seguridad, ¿ no te interesa mejor una fuente nueva ?.
Aunque trastees con esa.  Si no se prueba no se sabe, lógicamente.  Pero siempre temo que 
se pueda llevar algo más por delante.

Tengo una fuente, que se estropeo el ordenador. Medí con ese tester y dio correcto.
No obstante al montar el nuevo pc, no se me ocurrió usar esa fuente por si las moscas.
Precisamente por el coste del pc, por seguridad.

Si es antiguo, adelante.

Saludos


----------



## Sparda236

Pronto buscare una nueva, pasa que la tengo al limite practicamente la fuente, y estoy experimentando que tanto puedo mejorar el diseño, ya he mejorado la ventilacion cambiando de posicion hacia arriba el ventilador, dio una gran mejora, ahora quiero tocar unas cosas en lo respecto a potencia...


El rail de 12v es el que me interesa tocar porque los otros son inutiles para mi, la fuente entrega 16A en 12v, y yo le estoy consumiendo 15.65A y el voltaje anda en 11.7v, por lo que ando mirando que cosas se podrian cambiar para ayudarle a aguantar hasta que llegue su reemplazo.


Mis componentes que consumen en 12v son mi Core 2 Duo E4500 a 1.2V stock, una Radeon R5 240 y 2 fan de 12v 1.5A que quieren volar cuando acelera junto con el disco duro.

Fuente 190w en 12v

e4500 80w
r5 240 65w
ventiladores 30w
disco 10w

Total 185w

PD: la fuente tiene PFC pasivo, por eso confie en que era un tanque y hasta ahora me lo ha confirmado.


----------



## analogico

Sparda236 dijo:


> Pronto buscare una nueva, pasa que la tengo al limite practicamente la fuente, y estoy experimentando que tanto puedo mejorar el diseño, ya he mejorado la ventilacion cambiando de posicion hacia arriba el ventilador, dio una gran mejora, ahora quiero tocar unas cosas en lo respecto a potencia...
> 
> 
> El rail de 12v es el que me interesa tocar porque los otros son inutiles para mi, la fuente entrega 16A en 12v, y yo le estoy consumiendo 15.65A y el voltaje anda en 11.7v, por lo que ando mirando que cosas se podrian cambiar para ayudarle a aguantar hasta que llegue su reemplazo.
> 
> 
> Mis componentes que consumen en 12v son mi Core 2 Duo E4500 a 1.2V stock, una Radeon R5 240 y 2 fan de 12v 1.5A que quieren volar cuando acelera junto con el disco duro.
> 
> Fuente 190w en 12v
> 
> e4500 80w
> r5 240 65w
> ventiladores 30w
> disco 10w
> 
> Total 185w
> 
> PD: la fuente tiene PFC pasivo, por eso confie en que era un tanque y hasta ahora me lo ha confirmado.



Que ventiladores son esos de 30W ?

Hace funcionar al 100% y si no se apaga es que aguanta

Que baje de 12 a 11.7 no es nada


----------



## Sparda236

analogico dijo:


> Que ventiladores son esos de 30W ?
> 
> Hace funcionar al 100% y si no se apaga es que aguanta
> 
> Que baje de 12 a 11.7 no es nada


Son los nidec beta V de 120  mm, son de servidor los fans, 104cfm y el motor del ventilador es como de 4 ventiladores normales.


analogico dijo:


> Que ventiladores son esos de 30W ?
> 
> Hace funcionar al 100% y si no se apaga es que aguanta
> 
> Que baje de 12 a 11.7 no es nada


No me agrada bajar 300mv de voltaje, es demasiado rizado, y mis componentes tienen casi 9 años excepto la grafica.


----------



## analogico

Sparda236 dijo:


> Son de servidor los fans, 104cfm y el motor del ventilador es como de 4 ventiladores normales.


Si eso te preocupa y hay espacio, puedes agregar una fuente auxiliar para los ventiladores con un rele a la fuente principal



Sparda236 dijo:


> No me agrada bajar 300mv de voltaje, es demasiado rizado, y mis componentes tienen casi 9 años excepto la grafica.


El rizado se ve con osciloscopio, además esos 12V o 11.7 se van a los vrm que los reduce a 1,5 volt  o menos


----------



## Sparda236

Con un rele, suena interesante la verdad, pero si solo conecto los cables de alimentación y dejo los de pwm en la mother, aun se puede variar la velocidad?

Mejor ni le intento, esperare nueva fuente, vere si tira mas amperios por 12v y la reemplazo.

Puedo decir orgullosamente que la electronica vieja es buenisima en fuentes, pero fue fallo garrafal concentrarse en 5v si en 12v es el voltaje para las tarjetas de video y procesadores

Le meten 25-30A como si uno fuera a conectar un millon de usb en la computadora.

En 12v era que debian meterle mas poder, que por culpa de eso no puedo overclockear el procesador y no puedo poner una mejor grafica.


----------



## analogico

Sparda236 dijo:


> Con un rele, suena interesante la verdad, pero si solo conecto los cables de alimentación y dejo los de pwm en la mother, aun se puede variar la velocidad?


Con rele solo prende apaga



Sparda236 dijo:


> Puedo decir orgullosamente que la electronica vieja es buenisima en fuentes, pero fue fallo garrafal concentrarse en 5v si en 12v es el voltaje para las tarjetas de video y procesadores
> 
> 
> 
> Le meten 25-30A como si uno fuera a conectar un millon de usb en la computadora.


Es por que esos Amperes , en 5 V es mas o menos lo que recomiendan los fabricantes de placas


----------



## DJ T3

No se usa 12V como tal, sino que se reducen en la placa base (Mother, MoBo), como en las graficas.
Originalmente se usaban para los discos duros, disketteras, compacteras, ventiladores, y no mas. Por eso se usan los 5V y 3.3V para la parte logica, y en apoyo los 12V para el VRM.
Asi que es de esperar los "pocos" amperios que provee esa linea.


----------



## Cazam

Hola a todos, tengo una fuente atx Thermaltake de 350 W, la encendí y al momento de encenderla escuché una explosión, la destapé para ver que había ocurrido y encuentro una resistencia reventada, cual pudo ser la causa?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parece que esa resistencia está de shunt para medir corriente o está de fusible , deberías levantar el circuito con papel y lápiz para ver que misión está cumpliendo.


----------



## Cazam

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece que esa resistencia está de shunt para medir corriente o está de fusible , deberías levantar el circuito con papel y lápiz para ver que misión está cumpliendo.


Si la remplazó por otra volvería a explotar?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si querés probar , probá !

Pero no le pongas un alambre . . .


----------



## DJ T3

Y de paso hacete un videito de cuando explote, digo se incendie, digo cuando prenda la fuente para la monada


----------



## JOMAREY

Saludos colegas se cdaño la fuente de voltaje de mi computadora, estoy necesitando el diagrama es una bestec atx0300d5wc y tiene estos componentes.
stps3045cwc transformador stamby
tny276p
uc3843
el817
w11nk90z.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## DJ T3

Con los datasheet de cada componente puedes repararla, son todos comunes.
No creo que consigas un diagrama especifico.
Cuál es el problema?


----------



## KRLSNVRT

Buenas noches colegas, estoy reparando una fuente conmutada de PC hp8200 y en el análisis inicial encontré que la fuente standby  que debe tener 5V no está trabajando, está fuente está compuesta por el circuito integrado TNY278PN, realizando pruebas de oscilacion en la salida del drenador encuentro que el integrado envía un pulso pero no es constante es aproximadamente cada segundo cuando la frecuencia del oscilador debe ser más alta, he remplazo el optoacoplador, el circuito integrado de 3 pines de la retro alimentación hacia el optó el circuito integrado tyn pero sigue igual, el pulso se puede leer en la salida de la fuente, el condensador de arranque de 10uf alcanza una tensión de 5v.
Por favor alguien puede guiarme para resolver esta falla en la fuente standby?
Está fuente tiene fuente de corrección de factor de potencia.
Soy nuevo en este tema aunque he leído y estoy aprendiendo, me coloque cómo reto reparar está fuente.
Agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## luisgrillo

Ese pulso de segundo es porque el integrado esta protegiendose, lo mas probable es que sea por sobrecorriente.   El condensador que llamas de arranque es el que esta alimentando el bias del tny?  El voltaje  que deberia alcanzar es aprox 15v, necesitas revisar que no haya cortocircuitos en la circuiteria del secundario, revisa los diodos rectificadores cerca del integrado, ami me gusta abrir las pistas que conducen a la circuiteria que alimenta el voltaje en los secundarios,  asi identifico de que lado esta el problema.


----------



## eliecerdacal

Hola colegas, tengo una fuente de pc P650b que tiene todos los voltajes ok con carga y sin carga, solo no me da el voltaje de power good y no me enciende la pc, todos los capacitores bien, ya no se más revisar, me ayudan a detectar la falla? Gracias.


----------



## KRLSNVRT

Buenas noches, he realizado mas pruebas :
abrí el circuito de gnd en el segundario, desconecte la bobina ferrita de salida de la fuente de stanby de 5v, desconecte el diodo Zener y realice medidas, e incluso desconecte el transformador en el segundario desoldé los pines, pero la respuesta del pulso sigue siendo igual. 
adjunto imágenes de la fuente y el pulso que se observa en el osciloscopio, en el segundario aparecen 3.4v ac no constantes pero en dc no hay sino 0.5


----------



## yagog345

Tengo una fuente de poder de una PC que tiene 2 capacitores hinchados que son de 10v a 4700Mf y de 16v a 680Mf mi problema es que no encuentro unos iguales por donde vivo y quería saber si puedo ponerle unos parecidos y si no le afecta a mi PC


----------



## DJ T3

Pon de 4700uF @ 16V, y el otro de 1000uF @ 16V. Son los valores comerciales y comunes. Y no, no afecta, siempre que estes dentro de lo que tiene que ir o un poco mas, nunca para abajo. Cambia todos los capacitores si puedes, menos los grandes de entrada.
Procura que sean de baja ESR o al menos que diga "105°"


----------



## yagog345

Gracias por la información amigo ya los conseguí de la capacidad que me dijiste solo falta instalarlos


----------



## TanoArg

Hola, yo tengo una fuente de que el voltaje de salida de 3,3v me esta dando un voltaje alto de 4.87V, alguien puede decirme que puede ser?, me estoy volviendo loco. los demas voltajes estan perfectos, los medi todos. (5V, 12V, Power Good, Sant By), el TL431 tambien correcto. gracias


----------



## DJ T3

Prueba colocar una carga.
Sube fotos de ambos lados del PCB.
Haz un esquema de esa parte.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Posiblemente los 3.3 V los saque desde los 5 V con un regulador . . .  regulador "en corto" ?


----------



## Yurell1707

Hola.
Si pudieran ayudarme, tengo una fuente de poder Seasonic modelo SS-500ET de 500w. A veces enciende y a veces no lo hace, o inclusive en ocasiones hay que darle al PSON 2 veces seguidas para que encienda. Por favor ayúdenme en como solucionar este problema técnico


----------



## DJ T3

Cambiaste los capacitores?
Tambien puede ser que no esté oscilando correctamente


----------



## Yurell1707

El Capacitor de entrada? Esta fuente tiene PFCactivo y solo tiene un capacitor en la entrada del primario


----------



## DJ T3

Los del secundario. Asi mismo no importa mucho por ahora el PFC, a menos que tenga problemas en el.
Si quieres comprobar que funciona, puedes medir el voltaje de salida del PFC el cual debe subir de unos 320Vcc (para tensiones de 220Vca), a unos 400Vcc, o cercano.

Ojo con esas tensiones, que son muy peligrosas


----------



## Yurell1707

El problema es que cuando mejor trabaja es cuando le doy al PSON dos veces seguidas, pero después que arranca todos los voltajes, inclusive el Power Good están ok. Me he detenido a revisar y medir la diferencia entre cuando arranca y cuando no, y lo que me extraña es que al darle el PSON, siempre el voltaje de alimentacion que va para el oscilador, que es el CI combo con el PFC, o sea que lo tiene todo incluido, se alimenta siempre, solo que a veces funciona y a veces no. Pero si le llega la alimentación siempre. Por eso pensé que el problema podría ubicarse en ese integrado y sus componentes asociados, pero no encuentro que es
Ah y lo peor de todo es que es un defecto bastante clásico en estas fuentes, esta es la quinta que me ha dado este problema idéntico, pero nunca he encontrado en que radica el problema en si


----------



## DJ T3

Posiblemente sea el integrado.
Sube fotos del PCB de ambas caras, iluminadas  y enfocadas.


----------



## Lucas Castro

Buenas Tardes, tengo una fuente de Sentey txp 750 watts que enciende y se apaga a los segundos, estoy revisando el circuito y me  encuentro con que el supervisor de potencia es un gr8313, estoy en la duda si cambiarlo directamente o revisar otras fallas.


----------



## Ghost2022

Hola amigos del foro, necesito saber el valor de la resistencia y el codigo del integrado, de la fuente de un cpu  marca hp compaq modelo dc5800, el modelo de la fuente es pc7038,  las dos piezas resistencia y integrado se carbonizaron por lo mismo que no se puede saber el valor, la posición de la resistencia está marcado como r5, y el integrado como m13, la misma los señalo en el imagen, de antemano gracias por sus respuestas!


----------



## EMKB312

Tengo esta fuente de poder ATX Gamemax TR-500p la cual ya no enciende luego de que un disco HDD se quemara. Como yo no tengo ningún conocimiento en el tema la llevé a varios servicios técnicos, pero solo uno la revisó y no pudo repararla, así que decidí intentar repararla por mi cuenta.
Al desmontar la fuente pude encontrar esto:

(El componente dañado se terminó de romper después de haberle tomado la foto)
¿Alguien sabe como podría remplazar ese componente?
Cuento con las siguientes herramientas:
-Flux líquido
-Hilos de Estaño
-Cautín
-Pistola de calor
-Pinzas
-Multi-Tester/Multimetro


----------



## cuervobrujo

Es una resistencia....pero habría que mirar porque exploto... y pudo afectar a los otros componentes...fotos de la placa pcb y que integrados trae para ver si se puede buscar el esquema ... y saber los colores de dicha resistencia...para saber su valor, de paso ver si no se cortaron las pistas de cobre...
Ojo que tienes un Dip-8 cerca que no se sabe el valor. no lo dijisteis..puede ser una referencia. de voltaje etc...  porque esta cerca de la etapa de lo que parece ser la que maneja el stand-by ..


----------



## unmonje

EMKB312 dijo:


> Tengo esta fuente de poder ATX Gamemax TR-500p la cual ya no enciende luego de que un disco HDD se quemara. Como yo no tengo ningún conocimiento en el tema la llevé a varios servicios técnicos, pero solo uno la revisó y no pudo repararla, así que decidí intentar repararla por mi cuenta.
> Al desmontar la fuente pude encontrar esto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 270884Ver el archivo adjunto 270885Ver el archivo adjunto 270886
> (El componente dañado se terminó de romper después de haberle tomado la foto)
> ¿Alguien sabe como podría remplazar ese componente?
> Cuento con las siguientes herramientas:
> -Flux líquido
> -Hilos de Estaño
> -Cautín
> -Pistola de calor
> -Pinzas
> -Multi-Tester/Multimetro


Que raro, si el HD se quema y se pone en corto, la peor condición, la fuente se tiene que limitar y/o apagar.
Me pegunto si en realidad, una falla de la fuente, mató a disco rígido HD  antes de morir.
Otra cosa que me llama mucho la atención es que en la foto, la fuente está muy muy limpia cuando el 90 % de las veces la tierra anda por todos lados. ¿usted la limpió para la foto ?
Como sea , si está lejos de grandes centros urbanos por estos dias le va a costar conseguir reposición ya que hay muchos faltantes debido a éste parate mundial.
Ademas para REPARAR esos *bichos*, hace falta bastante experiencia, no es como cambiar una lámpara, y es peligroso, mucho ojo. 
Como sea, cuando no se sabe de algo, el camino es el mas largo, hay que ir levantando componente por componente y ponderando si está bueno  o malo y en el caso de la resistencia desaparecida  averiguar para saber cual es su valor y potencia. Menuda tarea.
Por lo general estas fuentes no las reparan , los servicios técnicos las cambian por una nueva y dejan los cadáveres de las fuentes rotas, como repuestos para reparar las que *si *valen la pena para ellos (económicamente), y ademas porque *pocos saben* reparar esos bichos y muy pocos tienen los repuestos, sobre todo los difíciles.
He reparado como una docena de fuentes de PC y solo he reparado las fáciles, porque el tiempo también tiene valor y hay topes de pérdida.
Después de dedicarle unas 3 horas a una fuente ya es tiempo de pasar a otra cosa, salvo que sea para aprender ó como hobby.


----------



## yreloba

Juan Moreira dijo:


> Hola a todos: tengo un problema con una fuente Huntkey HK560-18FP
> La fuente comenzó a tener el problema de apagarse a los segundos de encenderla, hice la prueba en vacío e hizo lo mismo, procedí a abrirla y comprobé a vista q*ue* todo estaba bien no tiene filtros hinchados ni resistencias quemadas. Hice todas las mediciones que normalmente hago en otras fuentes y todo me da correcto, los +5 Vsb están presentes. Tiene una electrónica mas compleja q*ue* otras fuentes, no *se* q*ue* mas hacer, ya si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia se lo aqredecería por*_que* no es la primera q*ue* he revisado ese tipo con ese síntoma.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 182838
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 182837
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 182839


Hola, saludos de antemano.  Casualmente tengo este mismo problema en fuente como esta. He leído la respuesta dada y me he dedicado largas horas a cambiar cada filtro de la placa y aún  continúa  haciendo lo mismo, prende con todos sus voltajes y luego se apaga. 
Me pregunto si usted o alguien mas ha resuelto tal avería, de ser así sería de agrado sus comentarios.
Reiterados los Saludos


----------



## Angel2

Saludos, tengo una duda y creo un buen tema para una situacion futura que sea igual, tengo una fuente de poder atx que da max 625 w, revisandola siguiendo las guias que consigo en internet ya que mi conocimiento de electronica es muy basico sin embargo he logrado repara varias cositas, he visto que el fallo esta en la segunda fase osea la que alimenta ya los componentes del pc, en un examen visual he detectado que hay una resistencia que exploto, digo exploto porque solo quedaron las 2 paticas soldadas y el cuerpo (resistencia) volo, explicado un poco y lo mas resumido posible, viene la gran duda,,,, como saber el valor? nomenclatura? resistencia? modelo? para reemplazar dicha resistencia, agradeciendo su ayuda y experiencia, muchas gracias.


----------



## cuervobrujo

Usa el busc


Angel2 dijo:


> Saludos, tengo una duda y creo un buen tema para una situacion futura que sea igual, tengo una fuente de poder atx que da max 625 w, revisandola siguiendo las guias que consigo en internet ya que mi conocimiento de electronica es muy basico sin embargo he logrado repara varias cositas, he visto que el fallo esta en la segunda fase osea la que alimenta ya los componentes del pc, en un examen visual he detectado que hay una resistencia que exploto, digo exploto porque solo quedaron las 2 paticas soldadas y el cuerpo (resistencia) volo, explicado un poco y lo mas resumido posible, viene la gran duda,,,, como saber el valor? nomenclatura? resistencia? modelo? para reemplazar dicha resistencia, agradeciendo su ayuda y experiencia, muchas gracias.


Buscador del foro .. el como identificar resistencias quemadas.... ya se trato y se trata hace mucho tiempo....no cuesta nada leer los foros.. o hilos ....no te va a agarrar cáncer a los ojos...y tu cerebro te estara enormemente agradecido por la información que lees y asimilas...... esto no es 
youtube


----------



## EMKB312

Se agradecen mucho sus respuestas. Perdón por no responder antes, pero aquí vamos de nuevo.



cuervobrujo dijo:


> fotos de la placa pcb y que integrados trae para ver si se puede buscar el esquema


Eso tendría que ser de la parte trasera de la placa ¿No?


cuervobrujo dijo:


> de paso ver si no se cortaron las pistas de cobre...


¿De que va eso? No tengo conocimientos en el tema


unmonje dijo:


> Que raro, si el HD se quema y se pone en corto, la peor condición, la fuente se tiene que limitar y/o apagar.
> Me pegunto si en realidad, una falla de la fuente, mató a disco rígido HD  antes de morir.
> Otra cosa que me llama mucho la atención es que en la foto, la fuente está muy muy limpia cuando el 90 % de las veces la tierra anda por todos lados. ¿usted la limpió para la foto ?
> Como sea , si está lejos de grandes centros urbanos por estos dias le va a costar conseguir reposición ya que hay muchos faltantes debido a éste parate mundial.


Tengo entendido que fue parte de un servidor que funcionaba con muchos discos 24/7 y quizás eso la recalentó llevándola a sus limites.
La fuente tiene algo de tierra en ciertas partes, desconozco si el técnico en electrónica general la haya limpiado.


unmonje dijo:


> Ademas para REPARAR esos *bichos*, hace falta bastante experiencia, no es como cambiar una lámpara, y es peligroso, mucho ojo.
> Como sea, cuando no se sabe de algo, el camino es el mas largo, hay que ir levantando componente por componente y ponderando si está bueno  o malo y en el caso de la resistencia desaparecida  averiguar para saber cual es su valor y potencia. Menuda tarea.
> Por lo general estas fuentes no las reparan , los servicios técnicos las cambian por una nueva y dejan los cadáveres de las fuentes rotas, como repuestos para reparar las que *si *valen la pena para ellos (económicamente), y ademas porque *pocos saben* reparar esos bichos y muy pocos tienen los repuestos, sobre todo los difíciles.
> He reparado como una docena de fuentes de PC y solo he reparado las fáciles, porque el tiempo también tiene valor y hay topes de pérdida.
> Después de dedicarle unas 3 horas a una fuente ya es tiempo de pasar a otra cosa, salvo que sea para aprender ó como hobby.


Es un gran reto, y por eso decidí aceptarlo, ya que, por temas personales, siento la necesidad de arreglarla o  al menos ganar experiencia y conocimiento en este tema.

Les cuento, descubrí que el Dip-8 (Si es que eso es y no estoy equivocado) tiene una pata/pin desaparecido, posiblemente se desvaneció.
Por cierto, el misterio de los valores de la resistencia frita ha llegado a su fin, pues, conseguí otra fuente de alimentación del mismo modelo pero en buen estado y funcionando, adjunto fotos de los componentes fritos y de los que están en buen estado:

Buen estado = Foto de la PSU nueva
Fritas, en mal estado o con tal cosa faltante =Foto de la PSU que quiero reparar


----------



## mcrven

EMKB312 dijo:


> ...
> Eso tendría que ser de la parte trasera de la placa ¿No?
> 
> ¿De que va eso? No tengo conocimientos en el tema
> 
> La fuente tiene algo de tierra en ciertas partes, desconozco si el técnico en electrónica general la haya limpiado.
> 
> Es un gran reto, y por eso decidí aceptarlo, ya que, por temas personales, siento la necesidad de arreglarla o  al menos ganar experiencia y conocimiento en este tema.
> 
> Les cuento, descubrí que el Dip-8 (Si es que eso es y no estoy equivocado) tiene una pata/pin desaparecido, posiblemente se desvaneció.
> ...



La verdad,,, no entiendo cómo alguien, sin el mas mínimo conocimiento de un tema, ni del contexto; pretende actuar en ello. No es mi opinión, usted lo expone aquí, en su escrito.

Aquí tenemos un dicho que califica a quienes pretenden hacer lo que usted: "Quiere meterse a brujo sin conocer de HIERBAS" y, en este contexto especifico, no es factible de lograrse.

Por otro lado y, según las imágenes publicadas, esa fuente solo va servir para desmantelar y utilizar sus partes que hayan quedado intactas, para otros usos.


----------



## unmonje

EMKB312 dijo:


> Se agradecen mucho sus respuestas. Perdón por no responder antes, pero aquí vamos de nuevo.
> 
> 
> Eso tendría que ser de la parte trasera de la placa ¿No?
> 
> ¿De que va eso? No tengo conocimientos en el tema
> 
> Tengo entendido que fue parte de un servidor que funcionaba con muchos discos 24/7 y quizás eso la recalentó llevándola a sus limites.
> La fuente tiene algo de tierra en ciertas partes, desconozco si el técnico en electrónica general la haya limpiado.
> 
> Es un gran reto, y por eso decidí aceptarlo, ya que, por temas personales, siento la necesidad de arreglarla o  al menos ganar experiencia y conocimiento en este tema.
> 
> Les cuento, descubrí que el Dip-8 (Si es que eso es y no estoy equivocado) tiene una pata/pin desaparecido, posiblemente se desvaneció.
> Por cierto, el misterio de los valores de la resistencia frita ha llegado a su fin, pues, conseguí otra fuente de alimentación del mismo modelo pero en buen estado y funcionando, adjunto fotos de los componentes fritos y de los que están en buen estado:
> 
> Buen estado = Foto de la PSU nueva
> Fritas, en mal estado o con tal cosa faltante =Foto de la PSU que quiero reparar


la resistencia volada es de 2,2 ohm al 5%


----------



## tidus

Buenas amigos, estoy intentando reparar una fuente thermaltake de 600w la cual no tiene voltaje de standbay ni ps-on, tenia corto el dio de los 5v SB5p60 pero no he podido encontrar otro igual, cual vendría siendo el reemplazo de dicho diodo?

muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cualquiera que saques de los 5V otra fuente de C quemada ! Misma o superior corriente.


----------



## mcrven

_SB5P60_ - 60V 5A 520mV @ 5A DO-201AD Schottky Barrier Diodes

Es un diodo Schottky, Independientemente de que se puede sustituir con cualquier Schottky que tengas a mano, eso no se quemo solo o gratis, Revisa toda la circuitería de la fuente stand-by.


----------



## tidus

Muchas gracias
Revisaré a ver si hay algo más en mal estado


----------



## wigaho

Cual integrado podria reemplazarlo?


----------



## Fogonazo

wigaho dijo:


> Cual integrado podria reemplazarlo?


¿ En donde lo encontraste ?, ¿ Que función cumple ?


----------



## unmonje

Creo que se usa en protección de fuentes de conmutación, es un monitor de 3 canales.
1- para vigilar sobre tensión 
2- sobre corrientes 
3- baja tension 
Por ser un uso muy específico me arriesgaria a decir que : Esto no es un transistor para buscar reemplazos. Es este o ESTE, si se va a usar uno PARECIDO habrá que hacer un lio de modificaciones sin sentido. Para eso el fabricante metio todo eso en una pastilla


----------



## wigaho

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ En donde lo encontraste ?, ¿ Que función cumple ?


Es de una fuente de poder rosewill de 600w para pc. El circuito ps222s me esta arrojando voltage bajo en su linea ps/on, Busco uno que lo reemplaze, En mi pais no se consigue y no encuentro uno generico o similar para cambiarlo.


unmonje dijo:


> Creo que se usa en protección de fuentes de conmutación, es un monitor de 3 canales.
> 1- para vigilar sobre tensión
> 2- sobre corrientes
> 3- baja tension
> Por ser un uso muy específico me arriesgaria a decir que : Esto no es un transistor para buscar reemplazos. Es este o ESTE, si se va a usar uno PARECIDO habrá que hacer un lio de modificaciones sin sentido. Para eso el fabricante metio todo eso en una pastilla


Muy cierto en su descripcion, Se consigue en aliexpress pero en mi pais no se consigue por ningun lado. Asi sea uno parecido que si es el caso se adapta con un portacircuito y uniendo las patas que coincidan con el esuqema de la fuente, Pero no encuentro uno similar o generico. Este es el integrado exactamente:





__





						PS222S Datasheet(PDF) - Silicon Touch Technology Inc.
					

3-Channel Secondary Monitoring IC With Over-Current Protection And an Additional 12V OCP Channel, PS222S Datasheet



					www.alldatasheet.com


----------



## unmonje

Hay varias versiones* S y L*  incluso una *PS224S* , pero una fuente de conmutación de 600 Watts es algo que trabaja TAN fino que se´ria una hazaña que funcione con otra cosa.
Me acuerdo cuando en 1982 cayó en mis manos, la primer * IBM PC-1 Tinny*, y el dueño de la empresa desempaqueto la PC que había traído el mismo a Buenos Aires, la enchufó e inmediatamente EXPLOTO ante  nuestros ojos. *(era de 110VCA)*
Estuve 2 semanas en laboratorio, tratando de lograr que esa fuente arrancara, con un transistor de potencia nacional que calentaba como un infierno .(aqui ESOS transistores de conmutacion , aún  No existían literalmente)
Todo fue,  para que pudiéramos probarla nada mas. Finalmente con un  ventilador Turbo al lado, trabajaba algunas horas, 640k de memoria RAM, pero era increible lo que podia hacer, como si fuera un plato volador. Yo aún no entendía como funcionaban esas fuentes , así que saque coraje.
Por suerte IBM daba entonces, todos los circuitos en excelentes manuales, porque era para trabajar en empresas.
Una IBM PC-1 costaba completa en esos días , unos 15 mi dólares. Apenas pocas Pymes podían comprar eso con mucho esfuerzo.
IBM para darte la concesion de PC IBM, te pedía que tuvieras en stock 4 PC y 100 mil dólares en el banco.  
Recuerdo que el primer disco rigido  de PC tenia 5 megabytes


----------



## Eldys Lima

saludos familia del foro. tengo una fuente atx que al conectarla fuera de la board y encenderla por el cable verde me da todos los voltajes correctamente, pero una vez conectada a la board solo enciende el fan del micro. mido la señal Power Good y desconectada de la board lo da, pero cuando esta alimentando la board no los da. ¿Cuál puede ser la causa? Sospecho que sea algún capacitor electrolítico del secundario pero revise y ninguno se ve a simple vista dañado. Les agradezco cualquier información o guía.


----------



## unmonje

Eldys Lima dijo:


> saludos familia del foro. tengo una fuente atx que al conectarla fuera de la board y encenderla por el cable verde me da todos los voltajes correctamente, pero una vez conectada a la board solo enciende el fan del micro. mido la señal Power Good y desconectada de la board lo da, pero cuando esta alimentando la board no los da. ¿Cuál puede ser la causa? Sospecho que sea algún capacitor electrolítico del secundario pero revise y ninguno se ve a simple vista dañado. Les agradezco cualquier información o guía.


Me paso una vez que todas las fuentes, demas partes y las PCs que tenia estaban bien, el único problema era que la fuente, que fallaba, no soportaba la potencia de ese mother board en particular .....que no te paso.


----------



## DJ T3

Y si conectas solo la placa madre, sin microprocesador, memorias, etc? Y vas descartando de a poco?
Quizas el microprocesador esta en corto


----------



## ane1983

Saludos a todos. Amigos estuve buscando en donde preguntar esta duda en el foro, espero que por aquí se pueda. Algunas fuentes de pc poseen un inductor con núcleo de hierro en serie a la entrada por alterna del puente de diodos que parece un pequeño transformador; ¿Cuál es la función o funciones principales de este?
Por ejemplo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya alguna vez consultaron eso mismo , es un inductor de filtro . . .  "una delicatesen" , se puede eliminar.


----------



## ane1983

Disculpa, pero no se que quiere decir con delicatesen. ¿Es sólo filtro para altas frecuencias?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Una delicadeza , una finura , un detalle . . .  sirve para eliminar ruidos de alta frecuencia en ambos sentidos


----------



## ane1983

Gracias, ok. Menudo filtro.


----------



## hellfire4

eliecerdacal dijo:


> Hola colegas, tengo una fuente de pc P650b que tiene todos los voltajes ok con carga y sin carga, solo no me da el voltaje de power good y no me enciende la pc, todos los capacitores bien, ya no se más revisar, me ayudan a detectar la falla? Gracias.


Buenas desde ya colega, a ver, trata de subir fotos donde se aprecie bien los componentes de la fuente, dado que en el aire es muy dificil.


----------



## warcryn

Tengo una fuente de alimentación ATX la cual quiero modificar para poder utilizarla en una impresora 3D. Esta fuente, funcionaba bien con el método del clip, uniendo el cable verde con uno negro. Primero hacia un pequeño amago y al segundo se encendía. Bien, después de cortar todos los conectores, juntar los cables amarillos ( 12v ), negros por otro lado, y aislar el resto ( bien aislados, no hace contacto ninguno ) ahora no enciende, hace el pequeño amago de siempre pero nada más. Buscando información, me encontré con que algunas atx necesitan un mínimo de carga para funcionar. Probé a conectar un disco duro, ventilador, incluso la impresora, pero no hay manera. Me llama la atención que antes sin funcionara y ahora no. ¿de qué manera puedo hacerla funcionar? Algo vi de que el cable gris es el encargado de decirle a la fuente que esta todo ok.


----------



## DJ T3

Si solo cortaste los cables, descarta eso.
Por lo que comentas, podrian ser los capacitores, pero tambien soldaduras frias

Cuando funcionaba, la probaste conectada a algo, o solo uniste los cables?


----------



## pabloakerman

Buenas a todos, quisiera que alguien por favor me indique como encender la fuente en cuetión ya que realizo el puente entre los pines PS-ON y COM y arranca por unos segundos y se apaga.
Probé la fuente en una Pc y funciona bien.
El problema es que necesito hacerla funcionar en forma externa y no lo consigo.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Lucho LP

Hola! Si no arranca puenteando verde y negro en el conector grande rectangular, hay problemas electrónicos con seguridad.
Saludos!


----------



## DJ T3

Sera que necesita carga en los 5V?
Las antiguas AT, si no tenian carga en los 5V, no arrancaban, o el voltaje se subia mucho, al punto de protegerse


----------



## Lucho LP

DJ T3 dijo:


> Sera que necesita carga en los 5V?
> Las antiguas AT, si no tenian carga en los 5V, no arrancaban, o el voltaje se subia mucho, al punto de protegerse


Las ATX no necesitan carga para arrancar. En este caso tiene toda la pinta de estar actuando la protección, porque arranca un instante y se apaga. Yo empezaría por mirar los electrolíticos del secundario y diodos schotky.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

No es solo tocar negro con verde , hay que dejarlos unidos !


----------



## arnielpicos

Hola, tengo una fuente de PC Huntkey hk560-18fp que a puesto el puente rectificador en corte por segunda vez con un mes de diferencia entre uno y otro aproximadamente. Que creen que pueda estar dando ese problema. Gracias de antemano


----------



## DJ T3

Aparte del puente, algun otro componente se daño?

Se me ocurre:
Puede que el puente sea de bajo valor.
Los transistores se ponen en corto momentaneamente.
Los condensadores tienen fugas.
Sobreconsumo del lado de la salida.
Etc...


----------



## pabloakerman

Lucho LP dijo:


> Hola! Si no arranca puenteando verde y negro en el conector grande rectangular, hay problemas electrónicos con seguridad.
> Salu





DJ T3 dijo:


> Sera que necesita carga en los 5V?
> Las antiguas AT, si no tenian carga en los 5V, no arrancaban, o el voltaje se subia mucho, al punto de protegersHola, tengo dos fuentes iguales son ambas nuevas y hacen lo mismo, Conectándo un mother arrancan perfecto, intenté darle un poco de carga alimentando un disco pero tampoco así funcionó





Lucho LP dijo:


> Las ATX no necesitan carga para arrancar. En este caso tiene toda la pinta de estar actuando la protección, porque arranca un instante y se apaga. Yo empezaría por mirar los electrolíticos del secundario y diodos schotky.
> Saludos!



Hola te cuento que tengo dos fuentes iguales nuevas y las dos hacen lo mismo


----------



## DJ T3

Si son nuevas, reclamalas, ya que puede ser un problema de fabricacion


----------



## lossless

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Yo le agregaría a la información que nos da Fernando, que es importante comprobar que los voltajes que entrega la fuente estén dentro de los rangos de operación *normales*. Según la especificación ATX versión 2.03 de intel, estos rangos son:
> 
> 
> Para +5 Voltios ± 5 % o entre 4.75 voltios y 5.25 voltios
> Para -5 voltios ± 10 % o entre - 5.5 voltios y -4.5 voltios
> Para +12 voltios ± 5 % o entre 11.75 voltios y 12.25 voltios
> Para -12 voltios ± 10 % o entre -13.2 voltios y -10.8 voltios
> Para +3.3 voltios ± 4 % o entre 3.168 voltios y 3.432 voltios
> Para +5 VSB ± 5 % o entre 4.75 voltios y 5.25 voltios


Agregaria ademas a estas buenas informaciones, cambiar todos los electroliticos que esten hinchados o con el plastico que los recubre deteriorado. Ademas resoldar los cables de los toroides que suelen calentar y formar islas.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

warcryn dijo:


> Me llama la atención que antes sin funcionara y ahora no. ¿de qué manera puedo hacerla funcionar? Algo vi de que el cable gris es el encargado de decirle a la fuente que esta todo ok.


Efectivamente esta es la correcta conexión de el morado, gris y masa 






De hecho es el *powergood* que conecta el verde a masa. Mide las tensiones de la fuente *StandBy*


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos...
Les cuento que estoy tratado de reparar una de estas fuentes que tiene el siguiente error. Arranca bien y con todos los voltaje estables pero al aplicar un consumo a los 12 vol se apaga y este voltaje cae a 0.0. la prueba de consumo la hago con un bombillo de 24 vol para autos. 
Alguien sabe la causa de la falla y me puede ayudar con esto?
Gracias.


----------



## ricbevi

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos...
> Les cuento que estoy tratado de reparar una de estas fuentes que tiene el siguiente error. Arranca bien y con todos los voltaje estables pero al aplicar un consumo a los 12 vol se apaga y este voltaje cae a 0.0. la prueba de consumo la hago con un bombillo de 24 vol para autos.
> Alguien sabe la causa de la falla y me puede ayudar con esto?
> Gracias.


Posiblemente porque un filamento de cualquier lampara incandescente cuando esta frio(arranque), tiene una resistencia mínima que hace que salte la protección contra sobreconsumo de esa rama de la fuente.

Los filamentos de ese tipo trabajan al revés de lo que estamos acostumbrados de que una cosa cuando calienta disminuye su resistencia por eso se auto estabilizan en un punto predeterminado y no se queman por exceso de consumo.

Debes tener en cuenta que las fuentes de computadora censan varias de las salidas de voltajes y también posiblemente para compensar el consumo sobre los 12V se incremente la tensión de los 5V y haga saltar la protección. 

Si no tienes resistencia de potencia para cargar la salida, arma series de resistencias de 1 o 2W de disipación, de forma que puedas cargar con consumos coherentes para las especificaciones de la fuente.

Siempre esta la posibilidad de alguna falla en la fuente(electrolíticos secos, etc).

Saludos.


----------



## El Comy

ricbevi dijo:


> Posiblemente porque un filamento de cualquier lampara incandescente cuando esta frio(arranque), tiene una resistencia mínima que hace que salte la protección contra sobreconsumo de esa rama de la fuente.
> 
> Los filamentos de ese tipo trabajan al revés de lo que estamos acostumbrados de que una cosa cuando calienta disminuye su resistencia por eso se auto estabilizan en un punto predeterminado y no se queman por exceso de consumo.
> 
> Debes tener en cuenta que las fuentes de computadora censan varias de las salidas de voltajes y también posiblemente para compensar el consumo sobre los 12V se incremente la tensión de los 5V y haga saltar la protección.
> 
> Si no tienes resistencia de potencia para cargar la salida, arma series de resistencias de 1 o 2W de disipación, de forma que puedas cargar con consumos coherentes para las especificaciones de la fuente.
> 
> Siempre esta la posibilidad de alguna falla en la fuente(electrolíticos secos, etc).
> 
> Saludos.


Gracias por responder hermano, he estado investigando y por un momento pensé en lo que me comenta. Pero hice la misma prueba de consumo con la misma bombilla en la rama de 5 vol y el filamento prendió levemente y los 5 vol bajaron a 4.8 aproximadamente. 
Puedo probar el consumo de los 12 vol con un motor de DVD?


----------



## El Comy

Tengo una duda con este componente:


Pertenece a otra fuente que me trajeron a revisar. Está se llevó el fusible y el puente de diodos está bueno pero la lámpara del circuito serie me prende y este componente en escala de continuidad el multímetro pita. Está malo o es normal el pitido?


ricbevi dijo:


> Debes tener en cuenta que las fuentes de computadora censan varias de las salidas de voltajes y también posiblemente para compensar el consumo sobre los 12V se incremente la tensión de los 5V y haga saltar la protección.


Probé el consumo con un motor de 12 vol que uso para taladrar las placas y todo bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si es el Varistor (suelen ser celestes o amarillos) que va en paralelo con la entrada debe medir abierto , si está en serie con el capacitor grande es termistor PTC (suelen ser negros o verdes) , entonces es normal que pite.

La fuente arranca sin él ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El Comy dijo:


> Está malo o es normal el pitido?


Si es un capacitor está mal que pitee. Si es un varistor también está mal. Si es otra cosa, no sé.
Buscá el datasheet y fijate de que componente se trata: ya te lo han dicho muchas veces.


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La fuente arranca sin él ?


Ya la probé y no arranca.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es un termistor PTC para limitar la carga del electrolítico grande ( o los dos , lo mas común) y es normal que tenga baja resistencia y pite.

A medir los transistores !


----------



## El Comy

Va en serie con el interruptor de la fuente.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es un termistor PTC para limitar la carga del electrolítico grande ( o los dos , lo mas común) y es normal que tenga baja resistencia y pite.
> 
> A medir los transistores !


La matrícula es TT2146, busqué el datasheet pero no lo encuentro.


----------



## J2C

.



Como siempre *POCA VOLUNTAD* en las búsquedas !!!!!!!!



0,41 segundos de *San Google* (haz click) !!!!


Realmente uno se cansa de ayudar



.


----------



## El Comy

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Como siempre *POCA VOLUNTAD* en las búsquedas !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 0,41 segundos de *San Google* (haz click) !!!!
> 
> 
> Realmente uno se cansa de ayudar
> 
> 
> 
> .


Disculpe hermano, llevo rato buscando con San Google y el único enlace al que he podido entrar es de un transformador los otros no me abren y no entiendo porqué. De igual modo gracias, además de que tengo muy pocos datos en el móvil para navegar, tal ves si estuviera en el trabajo y el contenido de trabajo me lo permitiera podría navegar con más soltura. Un fuerte abrazo y disculpe las molestias.


----------



## J2C

.


Es que hace bastante tiempo te pase la dirección de *Google en Argentina* (haz click) [en este caso solo tardo 0.31 segundos] para que no tuvieras problemas con el bloqueo


Yo obtengo los mismos link's con la dirección "*.com*" y con la "*.com.ar*", es cuestión que tu pruebes cual te permite más respuestas

.


----------



## CharlieD

El Comy dijo:


> Tengo una duda con este componente:


Saludos El Comy, el componente en cuestión se trata de una resistencia NTC (Resistencia dependiente de la temperatura con coeficiente negativo).


Usualmente se utilizan para limitar la corriente durante la carga inicial de los condensadores, lo de coeficiente negativo indica que su resistencia disminuye con el aumento de temperatura, ya que suelen tener un valor resistivo mayor a los conductores a temperaturas ambientes, y al circular la corriente, luego de un par de segundos,  se calienta la NTC y disminuye su valor resisitivo, con lo cual logra su propósito de disminuir inicialmente la corriente, y comportarse luego como un conductor.

El valor de este debería ser 8 ohm a 25°C según el datasheet.



Respecto a las búsquedas, te recomiendo que uses algún VPN, ya que desde aquí no se puede entrar a varias páginas de los fabricantes de semiconductores o de repositorios de datasheet como la popular alldatasheet.com, por tema de restricciones tanto internas como externas, yo uso el WINDSCRIBE integrado al navegador, que es gratis y me funciona las mil maravillas.


----------



## ricbevi

El Comy dijo:


> Gracias por responder hermano, he estado investigando y por un momento pensé en lo que me comenta. Pero hice la misma prueba de consumo con la misma bombilla en la rama de 5 vol y el filamento prendió levemente y los 5 vol bajaron a 4.8 aproximadamente.
> Puedo probar el consumo de los 12 vol con un motor de DVD?


Si puedes, siempre y cuando este dentro de las especificaciones de la fuente.

Si esa lampara la enciendes desde los 5V y calientas el filamento previamente y lo pasas a los 12V rápidamente(sin darle tiempo a que se enfríen demasiado), puede ser que la puedas usar para probar la fuente, ya que al estar caliente los filamentos tiene una resistencia superior a la condición de frio y esto disminuiría su consumo.


----------



## El Comy

CharlieD dijo:


> Saludos El Comy, el componente en cuestión se trata de una resistencia NTC (Resistencia dependiente de la temperatura con coeficiente negativo).
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276611
> 
> Usualmente se utilizan para limitar la corriente durante la carga inicial de los condensadores, lo de coeficiente negativo indica que su resistencia disminuye con el aumento de temperatura, ya que suelen tener un valor resistivo mayor a los conductores a temperaturas ambientes, y al circular la corriente, luego de un par de segundos,  se calienta la NTC y disminuye su valor resisitivo, con lo cual logra su propósito de disminuir inicialmente la corriente, y comportarse luego como un conductor.
> 
> El valor de este debería ser 8 ohm a 25°C según el datasheet.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276613
> 
> Respecto a las búsquedas, te recomiendo que uses algún VPN, ya que desde aquí no se puede entrar a varias páginas de los fabricantes de semiconductores o de repositorios de datasheet como la popular alldatasheet.com, por tema de restricciones tanto internas como externas, yo uso el WINDSCRIBE integrado al navegador, que es gratis y me funciona las mil maravill


Muchas gracias hermano...


----------



## El Comy

No se si la información sirva de algo pero en la fuente que tiene el corto encontré a Q4 (2N2222A) con corto entre emisor y colector. Lo levanté y al medirlo mide bien de base a colector pero nada de base a emisor. Con él levantado mido en la placa de emisor a colector y el corto sigue. Los de potencia no tienen corte (medidos sin levantar).


----------



## mcrven

Q4 o Qn, o Qx, nada significan, a menos que hagas referencia a su diagrama real. Debes levantar el circuito de esa sección para saber cómo actúa ese componente en él.


----------



## El Comy

Es este:


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahhhhhhhhhh , ahora nos queda ABSOLUTAMENTE CLARO !


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh , ahora nos queda ABSOLUTAMENTE CLARO !


Entendido hermano, jajaja, veré si puedo subir algo mejor.


----------



## mcrven

OYE TÚ... Hay muchas soldaduras cocinadas en esa placa. También se ven muchas aureolas, quiere decir que hay muchos puntos desconectados o casi.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh , ahora nos queda ABSOLUTAMENTE CLARO !



DosMe te está tomando el pelo...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

El Comy dijo:


> Es este:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276659


!Cielo Santo , es un verdadero festival de soldas crudas en malissimas condiciones!
!Te recomendo altamente que quite todas y resolde nuevamente !
!Saludos desde Brasil y suerte en lo matenimiento!


----------



## CharlieD

El Comy dijo:


> No se si la información sirva de algo pero en la fuente que tiene el corto encontré a Q4 (2N2222A) con corto entre emisor y colector. Lo levanté y al medirlo mide bien de base a colector pero nada de base a emisor. Con él levantado mido en la placa de emisor a colector y el corto sigue. Los de potencia no tienen corte (medidos sin levantar).


Tratándose de Q4 , por la numeración pegada al inicio y siendo el 2N2222, un transistor de baja potencia, intuyo que este sea el que se encuentra típicamente conectado al GATE del MOSFET del lado de alta tensión que controla el transformador de la fuente de standby de 5V, subiré un diagrama en el que casualmente se trata de la misma numeración y el mismo transistor, seguramente su función es la misma en la fuente de El Comy, asegúrate de confirmar.


----------



## El Comy

CharlieD dijo:


> asegúrate de confirmar.


Gracias por responder hermano, si es ese el transistor que me media corto entre emisor y colector. Digo media porque seguí buscando la falla y encontré un zener que creo es (ZD1) de 18 vol reventado y en corto. Estaba partido al medio el cristal, no se si es posible que se ponga en corto bajo estás condiciones pero el hecho es que al levantarlo completamente de la placa el corto del 2N2222 desapareció. Probé (por un momento) la fuente sin este zener pero la bombilla del circuito serie continuó alumbrando, al parecer hay otro problema.


----------



## mcrven

CharlieD dijo:


> Tratándose de Q4 , por la numeración pegada al inicio y siendo el 2N2222, un transistor de baja potencia, intuyo que este sea el que se encuentra típicamente conectado al GATE del MOSFET del lado de alta tensión que controla el transformador de la fuente de standby de 5V, subiré un diagrama en el que casualmente se trata de la misma numeración y el mismo transistor, seguramente su función es la misma en la fuente de El Comy, asegúrate de confirmar.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276674



Oyeme... ¿Ese es el diagrama de la fuente que estás reparando?

De ser así, ZD1 queda en paralelo con Q4 (c, e) y es la protección del MOSFET de la fuente Stand-By. Esta fuente debe funcionar inmediatamente se conecte la fuente a la toma AC. Si no lo hace, puede ser que no hay tensión en la fuente primaria (310 V).


----------



## El Comy

mcrven dijo:


> Oyeme... ¿Ese es el diagrama de la fuente que estás reparando?
> 
> De ser así, ZD1 queda en paralelo con Q4 (c, e) y es la protección del MOSFET de la fuente Stand-By. Esta fuente debe funcionar inmediatamente se conecte la fuente a la toma AC. Si no lo hace, puede ser que no hay tensión en la fuente primaria (310 V).




El componente marcado con color amarillo es el zener dañado.


----------



## mcrven

El Comy dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 276677
> 
> El componente marcado con color amarillo es el zener dañado.



PREGUNTO DE NUEVO: El diagrama que puso CharlieD ¿es el de tu fuente?


----------



## El Comy

mcrven dijo:


> PREGUNTO DE NUEVO: El diagrama que puso CharlieD ¿es el de tu fuente?


Ahora estoy en el trabajo y eso lo hago en casa, tendría que buscar si coinciden los modelos.

Saludos a todos...
Muchachos acá tengo otra fuente Atex que menos el Power good tiene todos voltajes estables pero según el dueño la PC no da vídeo. La falta de este voltaje puede ser la causa?


----------



## Ariel1234

Necesito saber que componente es y en que otro equipo se encuentra.
tiene solo 7 patas
Agradezco cualquier ayuda

Saludos


----------



## phavlo

A qué parte está asociado ese integrado:
Puede ser la fuente de Stand by ?


----------



## skynetronics

Por lo que se ve a simple vista es el integrado de la fuente stand-by. Pero deberías dejar más datos, como por ejemplo:

1) El número de parte de la tarjeta.
2) La ubicación en placa del integrado.
3) Fotos claras por el lado de pistas y con zoom en la parte donde está el integrado, ya que probablemente se abrieron o desvalorizaron resistencias SMD cercanas a él.

Podría ser un TNY277PN que se usa en la sección de stand-by en algunas fuentes de televisores, pero esto lo digo solo en forma tentativa.


----------



## phavlo

Cómo te dice skynetronics, o podría ser algún otro I.C usado para fuentes Stand by, por ejemplo, los VIPER también tienen 7 pines.


----------



## mcrven

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos a todos...
> Muchachos acá tengo otra fuente Atex que menos el Power good tiene todos voltajes estables pero según el dueño la PC no da vídeo. La falta de este voltaje puede ser la causa?



Sin Power-Good la PC no va a encender. Prueba con otra fuente.

P.G. no se toma en cuenta como voltaje. Es una señal, un uno lógico ( I ) TTL  que aparece en el cable GRIS, cuando todas las tensiones de la fuente están bien.
Si no hay tensión en la señal P.G. o Pwr_OK, significa que, por lo menos una (1) tensión de la fuente no está conforme a la norma, por lo tanto, la PC no va a encender si se encuentra apagada y/o se apagará si se encuentra encendida.


----------



## El Comy

mcrven dijo:


> no se toma en cuenta como voltaje


Entonces en este cable gris no debe haber 5 vol?


----------



## mcrven

Te sugiero que releas lo que he escrito. Cuando no hay señal PG en el cable gris ( I TTL = 5V ) significa que la fuente no está funcionando correctamente, por lo tanto, la PC no va a encender.
PG no es un voltaje de la fuente, es una señal para indicar a la PC que la fuente está al 100% y puede proceder con la secuencia de encendido.


----------



## El Comy

mcrven dijo:


> Te sugiero que releas lo que he escrito. Cuando no hay señal PG en el cable gris ( I TTL = 5V ) significa que la fuente no está funcionando correctamente, por lo tanto, la PC no va a encender.


Entendido hermano gracias.
Tendré que medir con más cuidado todos los voltajes para ver en cual está la falla. La fuente arranca bien en vacío, tiene el power on, estanby, 3.3, 5, 12 y -12 pero voy a rectificarlo y luego comento. Gracias.


----------



## mcrven

Mide las tensiones con la fuente conectada a la MB sola, sin accesorios ( DD, Lectora, Diskett, etc. ), si tiene toma ATX-1 también la desconectas. Todo hasta lograr saber si enciende.


----------



## El Comy

mcrven dijo:


> Mide las tensiones con la fuente conectada a la MB sola, sin accesorios ( DD, Lectora, Diskett, etc. ), si tiene toma ATX-1 también la desconectas. Todo hasta lograr saber si enciende.


Tengo la fuente fuera de la PC desconectada completamente y arranca bien. Buscando en google encontré un video donde culpan al interruptor para 110 ó 220 de la falta de PG. Fui a la casa moví este interruptor varias veces para ver si era el causante de la falla y me di cuenta que posiblemente haya estado puesto para los 220 vol cuando se está usando en 110. La puse en 115 vol, la bombilla del circuito serie prende por un momento indicando consumo y tengo 5 vol en PG.


----------



## gta2200

Hola a todos: quiero consultar si una fuente es conveniente su reparación?

Tengo una Antec B550 Plus, que me anduvo perfecto durante 10 años, junto a un Intel Q9550, ATI 4670,  Soundblaster, y 1 disco rígico, y 1 grabadora dvd, hasta que llegó mas de 380 volts con la pc apagada, y quemó la fuente. (alcanzo a ver que explotó el condensador mas grande)

Pedí prestada otra fuente, y la pc anda bien, no se vieron afectados los demás compnentes.

El uiso del pc es básico, nada de juegos ,solo web, programas de fotos cada tanto sin exigencia, y escuchar música mientras se mira la web.

La Antec me era una fuente confiable, hoyuna fuente básica confiable (por así decir) del mismo segmento me sale entre $6500 y $7500 en 1 pago.

Entonces consulto si intentar llevar a reparar la Antec es viable, en relación costo-beneficio que puede resultar?

Yya que a pesar de que pueda quedar reparada, a un costo conveniente (o no, no lo se) puede ya no quedar "bien" que ya una fuente dañada, es mejor descartarla, y no arriesgar en una reparación?

Desde ya saludos y muchas gracias!

Saludos!


----------



## Scooter

Pues depende
Depende de si para ti tiene algún valor adicional esa fuente, aprecio, te la compro tu difunto abuelo o lo que sea
Depende de lo que cueste una nueva
Depende de cuánto te cobren por repararla
Depende de si te fijas del que te la repara
Depende de si tienes prisa, debe de ser que no porque si no ya la habrías comprado nueva
Depende de muchos factores.

Yo habría comprado una antes de pedir una prestada.pero ese es mi criterio. El tuyo es tuyo


----------



## gta2200

Scooter dijo:


> Pues depende
> Depende de si para ti tiene algún valor adicional esa fuente, aprecio, te la compro tu difunto abuelo o lo que sea
> Depende de lo que cueste una nueva
> Depende de cuánto te cobren por repararla
> Depende de si te fijas del que te la repara
> Depende de si tienes prisa, debe de ser que no porque si no ya la habrías comprado nueva
> Depende de muchos factores.
> 
> Yo habría comprado una antes de pedir una prestada.pero ese es mi criterio. El tuyo es tuyo


 
Hola Scooter, gracias por responder.

Todo lo que escribiste sí lo consideré claro:


Depende de si para ti tiene algún valor adicional esa fuente... Para nada, es una fuente confiable, pero "ya murió"
Depende de lo que cueste una nueva .... De su mismo segmento en calidad $6500-7500
Depende de cuánto te cobren por repararla .. Esto consulto por aquí si hay un técnico y me orienta con el valor
Depende de si te fijas del que te la repara ... Ahí solo me queda confiar,
Depende de si tienes prisa, debe de ser que no porque si no ya la habrías comprado nueva .... Se quemó hace 3 días, no hay prisa, pero no quiero dejar pasar mucho tiempo, y tomar una decisión.

El tema es saber si normalmente las fuentes por su valor nuevas (que ya puse el precio de la que tal vez debería comprar) se tiran, y se compra una nueva, o los valores de reparación, y su reparación misma son viables.

Tal vez si me dice un técnico (que por acá los hay) "mirá revisarla, reparala, por mas sencillo que sea, ese trabajo vale casi el 60% de una nueva igual" mejor cambiala, o por ahí me orientan de si valor es del 30-40% del valor de una fuente nueva considero repararla si quedan bien, o a pesar de repararlas me dicen "nunca confíes en una fuente reparada, ya no será lo mismo"

Saludos !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

gta2200 dijo:


> Yya que a pesar de que pueda *quedar reparada*, a un costo conveniente (o no, no lo se)* puede ya no quedar "bien" que ya una fuente dañada, es mejor descartarla, y *no arriesgar en una reparación?


Sí queda reparada ¿por qué ya no puede quedar bien? 
Un aparato reparado queda en las mismas condiciones de funcionamiento que antes de averiarse. 
Gracias a esa forma de pensar de muchos, en mí vida apenas he tenido que comprar nada nuevo porque lo que otros creían algo "defectuoso", que estaría siempre fallando, a mí me ha dado años de satisfacciones. 
Muchísimos aparatos, más de los que se imaginan, salen de fábrica reparados o modificados y funcionan por años (o por lo menos por los que se han "programado") 

Ahora bien, no sé cómo está la cosa en cuanto a precios en Argentina, pero aquí sale más barato incluso comprar la fuente con caja para ordenador incluida que mandarla a reparar. 

Sí se tiene tiempo, conocimientos o alguien conocido que haga buen precio... ya es otra cosa.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esa fuente quemó el capacitor y también la fuentecita auxiliar de Standby de 5 V


Venden fuentes usadas y andando a buen precio !






						Fuente Pc Usada | MercadoLibre 📦
					

Envíos Gratis en el día ✓ Comprá Fuente Pc Usada en cuotas sin interés! Conocé nuestras increíbles ofertas y promociones en millones de productos.




					listado.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




Y fijate por Marketplace


----------



## hellfire4

analogico dijo:


> Esos precintos si estan completos, se pueden volver a reutilizar, con una aguja levantas el seguro y los abres.


No sabía, lo tendré en cuenta, la verdad, con el apuro, opte por cortarlos cuidadosamente

Un dato que recuerdo, antes de haberle reemplazado la fuente, el tamaño del espacio libre del disco rígido que registraba windows variaba a menudo, podía aparece que tenía 10GB libres y otras veces no. 
Digo, por si tiene que ver con el tema, ya que ahora eso no sucede y me resulta curioso.


----------



## GSXRK6

Hola a todos, buenas tardes, hace ya un tiempo, detecté que esta fuente de alimentación hacia que mi PC no funcionara correctamente y se apagara, así que la desmonté, "con animo de repararla", al abrirla, me di cuenta que los dos condensadores principales de la fuente, de 330uF 200V, estaban mal, uno estaba hinchado y el otro desvalorizado, así que pensé que esta era probablemente la causa de que el PC se apagara solo. No la pude reparar, porque no encontré en mi zona condensadores iguales o parecidos para poderlos sustituir, así que deje la reparación en "Stanby".

Aprovechando que necesitaba otros componentes mas, para otros aparatos, decidí pedirlo todo por internet fuera de la provincia, "solo el envío ya me costaba 20 Euros, así que había que aprovechar", no eran de 200 V como los originales, porque no los tenían, eran de 400 V, pero decidí que ya los adaptaría. Así que, cuando llegaron los adapté y como tenia prisa por probar a ver si funcionaba el ventilador, "ya había puenteado el cable verde y el negro", la probé sin poner los tornillos que la sujetaban a la carcasa, con tan mala suerte que al enchufarla a la corriente la placa se movió con lo que causo un corto y hubo un estampido, se quemó el fusible de 5 A. Cambié el fusible, saque la placa del gabinete y lo volví a probar. Nuevo estampido.

Se volvió a quemar el fusible, se quemaron dos de los cuatro diodos rectificadores, RL257, que hacían de puente de diodos, reventó el Termistor MF72 5D 9, quedaron en corto, 2 Transistores de poder NPN HSD13007M.

Afortunadamente pude conseguir de otras fuentes en desuso los componentes no iguales pero si equivalentes.
Los diodos no eran RL257, le puse unos 1N4007 que también son de 1000V, los transistores eran 13007A, que según veo son iguales y el termistor el único que tenia era un MF72 10D 11, lo puse solo para probar a ver si el ventilador arrancaba. Volví a enchufarla otra vez, pero esta vez con una bombilla en serie, por si había otro corto que no hubiera detectado y me friera el resto de la placa... bueno, ni se encendió la bombilla, ni se encendió la fuente, "el ventilador". Corto no hay, esta claro, pero el ventilador no funciona.


----------



## DOSMETROS

GSXRK6 dijo:


> RL257, le puse unos 1N4007



Esos son ultrarápidos de 2.5A , el reemplazo es común de 1 A


----------



## GSXRK6

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esos son ultrarápidos de 2.5A , el reemplazo es común de 1 A


Hola compañero DOSMETROS: Entonces, ¿
consideras que esos no son adecuados ni tan siquiera para probar?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ni para probar !


----------



## GSXRK6

Ok, gracias, mirare a ver si tengo otros mas apropiados.


----------



## GSXRK6

Hola compañero DOSMETROS: He mirado y no tengo ninguno mas apropiado. 
De todos modos no se si me he explicado bien, lo único que pretendía era hacer funcionar el ventilador para saber que todo estaba ok, el ventilador apenas consume 0,14mA, y en cuanto viera que funcionaba, pararla. 
Pensaba esperar el momento propicio para pedir los componentes necesarios, cambiarlos y comprobarla con carga.
Esta fuente de alimentación que intento reparar es la que llevaba el ordenador del cual estoy escribiendo. Ahora lleva otra exactamente igual y mientras funcione no hay ninguna prisa en cambiarla. Pero hay que arreglarla sin prisa, pero sin pausa.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

GSXRK6 dijo:


> "lo único que pretendía era hacer funcionar el ventilador para saber que todo estaba ok, el ventilador apenas consume 0,14mA, y en cuanto viera que funcionaba, pararla."


Para que lo Ventilador ande , toda la fuente tiene que quedarse sana .
Es possible reciclar los conponentes que nesecita en otras fuentes ya desquaçadas 
!Suerte!


----------



## GSXRK6

Ok. Eso es lo que intentaba hacer.


----------



## Kawacuba

GSXRK6 dijo:


> quedaron en corto, 2 Transistores de poder NPN HSD13007M.


Hola amigo. ¿Sabrías decirnos marca y modelo de la fuente? A ver si aparece el diagrama y ver más en detalle que otras zonas o componentes pudieron afectarse.
¿El circuito que maneja estos NPN lo revisaste?


----------



## GSXRK6

Hola compañero, Kawacuba: la marca de la fuente estaba en el encabezado pero veo que al mover la pregunta se perdio. 500W AT-ATX Power Supply UNYKA, No creo que encuentres nada, yo al menos no lo he encontrado. En cuanto tenga un momento reviso el circuito de los NPN. Gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

!Fotos biem focadas de las dos caras de la tarjeta de circuito ayuda !


----------



## GSXRK6

Si lo se, lo que ocurre es que esta todo muy comprimido y no se aprecia demasiado, si necesitan mas diganlo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

GSXRK6 dijo:


> "Si lo se, lo que ocurre es que esta todo muy comprimido y no se aprecia demasiado"


!En realidad NO si aprecia NADA !
La adaptación de los capacitores  te quedou muy buena , lastima que hechaste acidentalmente un belo corto circuito fatidico en la tarjeta de circuito inpreso.
!La salida ahora es chequear  los conponentes  activos (semiconductores) y sienpre probar con lampara en serie con la RED Electrica!


----------



## GSXRK6

Jajajajaja. Bueno, como dijo el compañero Kawacuba: revise el circuito y encontré probablemente el problema de la falla, pegado a los dos transistores NPN 13007A, hay una resistencia que llama a gritos ¡¡¡chequéame, porfa!!! con la ampliación del teléfono se ve perfectamente bien
Desoldada la resistencia, parece de 1Ω, Marrón, Negro, Dorado, Dorado, de 1/8W, ni tiene continuidad, ni marca absolutamente nada. Buscare una igual y la cambiare.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

!Ese resistor es conectado a la Base del transistor de potenzia , seguramente el volou al cielo cuando lo transistor si estropiou!


----------



## DJ T3

Espero que cuando vayas a cambiar la resistencia, tambien chequees el resto de componentes.

Cuando se te pude fotos de la placa, es de amvas caras y vista desde arriba, para tener una vista completa del circuito, tienen que estar enfocadas e iluminadas


----------



## GSXRK6

DJ T3 dijo:


> Espero que cuando vayas a cambiar la resistencia, tambien chequees el resto de componentes.
> 
> Cuando se te pude fotos de la placa, es de amvas caras y vista desde arriba, para tener una vista completa del circuito, tienen que estar enfocadas e iluminadas




Por supuesto que chequeare el resto de componentes, compañero DJ T3: Pero por lo que parece, este era el principal problema por el que el ventilador no arrancaba. Ahora, solo queda tomar nota de todos los componentes que hay que cambiar, pedirlos y cambiarlos.
Quiero dar las gracias a todos los compañeros que habéis contribuido a la reparación.
DOSMETROS, Daniel Lopes, Kawacuba, DJ T3. Gracias a todos.​


----------



## Kawacuba

GSXRK6 dijo:


> por lo que parece, este era el principal problema.


Moraleja 1: cuando encuentras un transistor en corto, ve más atrás que casi siempre hay más que ver. 
Moraleja 2: cuando vayas a probar un equipo despeja la mesa de trabajo y procura no tener que hacer piruetas para conectar dicho equipo.  
Me alegra que se haya solucionado.


----------



## GSXRK6

Hola compañeros, buenas noches, mirando entre los repuestos que tengo, la mayoría usados y alguno nuevo. He encontrado algunos componentes que quizás me podrían servir para terminar de arreglar la fuente, pero primero lo quería consultar con vosotros a ver que os parece. Por ejemplo: Los transistores que lleva la fuente son los 13007 TO-220, y los que tengo nuevos de paquete son unos 13009F TO-220F. Sus valores son muy aproximados.
El 13007 es de plástico con el Colector en metal, de 80W de disipación, pero este iba con una mica aislante del disipador de aluminio y el 13009F es completamente plástico de 50W, con lo cual no necesita la mica y si le pongo pasta térmica quizás podría disipar el suficiente calor, puesto que va en contacto directo con el disipador de aluminio. ¿A vosotros que os parece? Gracias.
También he encontrado unos diodos SOD-64 y SOD-57 que no tengo claro si pueden sustituir a los RL257, que son los originales de la placa. ¿ Que opináis ? Gracias.


----------



## DJ T3

Por lo del transistor, colocalo tranquilo nomas.
Con el diodo me convence el BY228 mas que el resto..


----------



## damfernandez

Hola a todos, cómo están?
Este es mi primer posteo, en caso de tener que postearlo en la sección de informática me avisan =)

Tengo una fuente powercooler de 500w la cual volaba el fusible apenas la conectabas a 220.
Le saque los capacitores grandes, los cuales los medí y están ok.

Saque los transitores/reguladores de voltaje con sus respectivos disipadores y encontré que uno de ellos, el k2611 estaba en corto. también encontré una resistencia de 7.8ohms que daba continuidad sin resistencia, así que la cambié también.

la cuestión es que rearme todo, y si bien ahora al conectarla a 220 no vuela el fusible, estando conectada sin prender no entrega voltaje en el cable gris de power good, y cuando la puenteas, da en casi todos los cables, entre 0.1 y 0.7v, o sea, en los de 3.3, 5 y 12, da esos voltajes muy bajos.

Estuve viendo unos videos de reparación, en especial este: www.youtube.com/watch?v=k ep_wkplmys
pero en ese caso, el problema es el switch de 220-110, cosa que esta fuente no tiene.

Explica como rastrear la señal de power good, pero el chip controlador de esta fuente es un lm339n de st, y mirando la datasheet no entiendo nada, no se por donde empezar.
La datasheet está acá: pdf1.alldatasheet.com/dat asheet-pdf/view/22764/STM ICROELECTRONICS/LM339N.ht ml
que puedo hacer? como puedo seguir?
gracias y saludos desde ya!


----------



## DJ T3

damfernandez dijo:


> también encontré una resistencia de 7.8ohms que daba continuidad sin resistencia, así que la cambié también.






damfernandez dijo:


> estando conectada sin prender no entrega voltaje en el cable gris de power good


Y no, hasta que no encienda.



damfernandez dijo:


> cuando la puenteas, da en casi todos los cables, entre 0.1 y 0.7v, o sea, en los de 3.3, 5 y 12, da esos voltajes muy bajos.


No estaria trabajando la fuente principal. Hay que ver si la fuente auxiliar funciona correctamente.



damfernandez dijo:


> Estuve viendo unos videos de reparación






damfernandez dijo:


> pero el chip controlador de esta fuente es un lm339n


  


Primero una resistencia se abre, NO se pone en cortocircuito.

Segundo, sin arrancar la fuente, nunca va a decir que está OK (señal PowerGood, PG).

Tercero, en vez de ver videos en Youtube, mejor lee el foro, que tiene contenido de calidad.

Cuarto, el LM339 NO es un controlador, simplemente es un comparador, el controlador debe ser otro.


Sube fotos de ambas caras del PCB, iluminadas y enfocadas (mira mi firma), y dinos qué conocimientos tienes en electrónica, herramientas y demas 

Para la presentación, ve aquí; La Bienvenida. Deja tu mensaje de presentación.


----------



## damfernandez

Hola nuevamente! Ante todo gracias por la pronta y detallada respuesta.
Ya pasé por el foro de presentación 

Paso a responder:
- La resistencia es una resistencia metálica, estaba como manoseada, se notaba un poco los alambres de adentro, no tengo foto ahora, la cambié por las dudas, era barata.
- Lo del power good ya lo entendí. Los 2 cables que dan voltaje sin forzar el encendido son el verde y el morado, ambos dan 5.1 y 5.2v respectivamente.
- No sabía de la existencia del foro hasta hoy que lo encontré googleando 
- Efectivamente la info que encontraba del LM339 es que era un comparador, no entendía nada. Ahora revisé los demás chips y el TL3842p pareciera ser el PWM, es de 8 pines.
La ficha técnica es esta.

Mis conocimientos de electrónica son básicos, conozco los componentes, se usar el tester, tengo uno bastante sencillo marca Zurich.
También tengo un "multi-function tester TC1" con el que mido los componentes que retiro de las placas.

Creo que eso es todo por ahora.
Gracias desde ya por la ayuda, saludos!


----------



## unmonje

damfernandez dijo:


> Hola nuevamente! Ante todo gracias por la pronta y detallada respuesta.
> Ya pasé por el foro de presentación
> 
> Paso a responder:
> - La resistencia es una resistencia metálica, estaba como manoseada, se notaba un poco los alambres de adentro, no tengo foto ahora, la cambié por las dudas, era barata.
> - Lo del power good ya lo entendí. Los 2 cables que dan voltaje sin forzar el encendido son el verde y el morado, ambos dan 5.1 y 5.2v respectivamente.
> - No sabía de la existencia del foro hasta hoy que lo encontré googleando
> - Efectivamente la info que encontraba del LM339 es que era un comparador, no entendía nada. Ahora revisé los demás chips y el TL3842p pareciera ser el PWM, es de 8 pines.
> La ficha técnica es esta.
> 
> Mis conocimientos de electrónica son básicos, conozco los componentes, se usar el tester, tengo uno bastante sencillo marca Zurich.
> También tengo un "multi-function tester TC1" con el que mido los componentes que retiro de las placas.
> 
> Creo que eso es todo por ahora.
> Gracias desde ya por la ayuda, saludos!


Vea señor, aquí le dejo en el adjunto , un archivo con varios circuitos de fuentes de PC para que se vaya familiarizando.
Estas fuentes no son para cualquier principiante. Hace falta familiarizarse con ellas y ponerse práctico, porque hasta a ingenieros electrónicos les cuesta años arreglarlas bien.
Quiero decir que, no es una radio a pilas que puede manosear sin peligro. Tenga cuidado y use disyuntor si puede.
Si , no dimos cuenta que son básicos, por eso le digo esto. Saludos
Es posible que lo que usted llamo resistencia, sea una bobina o "choque" o inductor según el caso, porque muy raramente una resistencia se pone en corto, mas bien se abren o explotan


----------



## damfernandez

Hola nuevamente. Ante todo gracias por la buena onda...
Entiendo las recomendaciones que realizan, estoy al tanto de las precauciones a tomar para manipular objetos eléctricos y electrónicos.

Descargue el PDF, y vi los diferentes circuitos, pero... como es que me tengo que familiarizar? 

Por otro lado, adjunto la foto del componente en cuestión como para definir que es. Tendrá aproximadamente 1.5cms de largo.

Gracias nuevamente.-


----------



## unmonje

damfernandez dijo:


> Hola nuevamente. Ante todo gracias por la buena onda...
> Entiendo las recomendaciones que realizan, estoy al tanto de las precauciones a tomar para manipular objetos eléctricos y electrónicos.
> 
> Descargue el PDF, y vi los diferentes circuitos, pero... como es que me tengo que familiarizar?
> 
> Por otro lado, adjunto la foto del componente en cuestión como para definir que es. Tendrá aproximadamente 1.5cms de largo.
> 
> Gracias nuevamente.-


Es un choque, las líneas de color para inductores, te van a decir de que valor  y precisión es. Deberás buscar la tabla para saber .
¿Familiarizar? es : ¿ Como caminar sobre un cordel la primera vez y como hacerlo 10 años después ? Es estar práctico, en todo lo que involucra a arreglar una fuente de energía del tipo "switching"
Hay cientos de COSAS que saber para tener mejor oportunidad de arreglarlas. Lo teórico es muy importante para analizar las fallas.
Aquí nadie va a reparar tu fuente, lo debes hacer tu, nosotros solo te sugerimos distintas alternativas para que mejores tu oportunidad de hacerlo..


----------



## skynetronics

Algunas cosas a mi juicio importantes que no has mencionado.



damfernandez dijo:


> - La resistencia es una resistencia metálica, estaba como manoseada, se notaba un poco los alambres de adentro, no tengo foto ahora, la cambié por las dudas, era barata.



¿Cuáles eran esas "dudas" que te llevaron a cambiarla? ¿El hecho de que la encontraras "manoseada"? ¿La mediste? ¿Estaba abierta? ¿Sabías su valor nominal y qué valor usaste como reemplazo más allá de que "era barata"?



damfernandez dijo:


> Saque los transitores/reguladores de voltaje con sus respectivos disipadores y encontré que uno de ellos, el k2611 estaba en corto.



¿Qué transistor usaste como reemplazo? Dices que tienes conocimientos básicos, pero comprenderás que a nosotros no nos consta si estás al tanto de usar los transistores correctos como potenciales reemplazos de los que tienes malos. No basta solo con decir "los reemplacé", sino que informar por cuál transistor lo reemplazaste. Es decir, si es el mismo u otro, y si es otro, cuál es su numeración.



damfernandez dijo:


> Por otro lado, adjunto la foto del componente en cuestión como para definir que es. Tendrá aproximadamente 1.5cms de largo.



¿Esta se supone que es la resistencia de "7.8 ohms que daba continuidad sin resistencia" como dices en el primer post?


----------



## damfernandez

Hola! Voy respondiéndote skynetronics.

Las dudas que me llevaron a cambiar la supuesta resistencia de 7.8ohms son precisamente que estaba manoseada y como se ve en la foto, como con un alambre interior al descubierto, y que al medirla con el tester y con el TC1 da continuidad sin prácticamente resistencia. Arroja 0.06ohms.

En cuanto al transistor efectivamente lo cambie por el mismo exacto K2611, conseguí el repuesto sin problemas.

Respecto de la imagen, si, estamos hablando siempre de la misma "resistencia".

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

damfernandez dijo:


> la supuesta resistencia de 7.8ohms son precisamente que estaba manoseada y como se ve en la foto, como *con un alambre interior al descubierto*, y que al medirla con el tester y con el TC1 *da continuidad sin prácticamente resistencia. Arroja 0.06ohms*


Entonces no es una resistencia sino una bobina/inductor/o como quieran llamarle...y te mandaste un buen moco poniendo ahí una resistencia.


----------



## unmonje

El motivo por el cual es un alambre, es porque, seguramente trabaja en el emisor de algún transistor de potencia, del que se toma magnitud de realimentación hacia el controlador de la fuente. Lo mas probable. A la frecuencia que trabaja la fuente ese cortocircuito a frecuencia CERO, toma otro valor en la magnitud correspondiente , pero que no es ohms, sino en milihenrios o microhenrios , segun el caso.


----------



## skynetronics

Otra cosa importante. Esa "resistencia" de la foto, ¿podrías indicar cuál es su posición en la placa? O mejor aún: sube una foto clara, con buena resolución de los componentes cercanos a esa "resistencia", porque infiero que se conecta al MOSFET que cambiaste.


----------



## unmonje

damfernandez dijo:


> Hola! Voy respondiéndote skynetronics.
> 
> Las dudas que me llevaron a cambiar la supuesta resistencia de 7.8ohms son precisamente que estaba manoseada y como se ve en la foto, como con un alambre interior al descubierto, y que al medirla con el tester y con el TC1 da continuidad sin prácticamente resistencia. Arroja 0.06ohms.
> 
> En cuanto al transistor efectivamente lo cambie por el mismo exacto K2611, conseguí el repuesto sin problemas.
> 
> Respecto de la imagen, si, estamos hablando siempre de la misma "resistencia".
> 
> Saludos!


Las cosas en electrónica, no se CAMBIAN por una duda, sino por una _*certeza*_ o una _*fuerte sospecha *_con argumento.


----------



## switchxxi

A revisar que tanto tienen en común este esquema con la fuente powercooler.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Entonces no es una resistencia sino una bobina/inductor/o como quieran llamarle...y te mandaste un buen moco poniendo ahí una resistencia.



O la resistencia de sensado de corriente del MOSFET principal y ahora es una fuente de 2W.


----------



## GSXRK6

Hola buenas noches a todos. Al final, encontré la mayoría de los componentes que necesitaba, en la tienda de mi provincia, los fusibles de 5A, los condensadores de 330uF 200V, los termistores NTC-5D-9, no encontré los diodos RL-257, pero si unos IN-5804 de 1000V 3A, que pueden servir perfectamente. Una vez cambiados los componentes, comprobé el funcionamiento y como era de esperar, funciona. Ahora la volveré a meter en la caja y la guardare a la espera del fallo de la actual fuente de alimentación. Gracias a todos los que han participado y han hecho posible el arreglo de esta fuente. Gracias.


----------



## damfernandez

Hola gente nuevamente!
Hoy recién pude volver a sentarme a revisar todo lo que me comentaron y la fuente en si misma.
Lo primero que hice fue volver a colocar la "resistencia" original y la fuente arrancó.
Medí todos los voltajes y están dentro de lo esperable, pero lo que noté es que el disipador al que está sujetado el mosfet que cambié calienta al punto de no poder tocarlo en menos de 2 minutos.
Por precaución la apagué.

Es posible pensar que hay algún otro mal funcionamiento esté haciendo recalentar tanto a este transistor que ya se quemó en el pasado?

Saludos y gracias por toda la data!


----------



## DJ T3

Si calienta, puede que sea falsificado, esté oscilando bajo o mal (con ruido), voltaje muy alto o bajo en el gate, tenga una sobrecarga, o componentes en mal estado de alrededor.

Si tienes osciloscopio, puedes intentar medir (del lado frio) la salida del integrado oscilador (mayormente TL494 o KA7500).

Otra cosa son las resistencias de Gate que puedes cambiar, sin importar si miden bien. A veces por carga varia su valor, no asi cuando se mide con el multimetro (me ha pasado, y en el foro se discutio).

Una mas es el capacitor de poliester de 400V o mas que tendria que estar entre positivo del lado caliente, y el transformador de ferrite principal (el grande), prueba cambiarlo


----------



## mcrven

DJ T3, esa fuente es de otra topología. El diagrama está en el post #1.713. Nolleva los componentes que mencionas.


----------



## DJ T3

mcrven dijo:


> DJ T3, esa fuente es de otra topología. El diagrama está en el post #1.713. Nolleva los componentes que mencionas.


Ok, mala mia por no mirar.

Asi mismo, ese esquema tiene un error en el integrado "M605", que sería de la fuente de StandBy.


Asi mismo revisa/cambia los componentes del Gate del MOSFET, aunque lo ideal seria un osciloscopio. Quizas alguien tenga mas experiencia que yo, y te pueda guiar mejor


----------



## damfernandez

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si calienta, puede que sea falsificado, esté oscilando bajo o mal (con ruido), voltaje muy alto o bajo en el gate, tenga una sobrecarga, o componentes en mal estado de alrededor.
> 
> Si tienes osciloscopio, puedes intentar medir (del lado frio) la salida del integrado oscilador (mayormente TL494 o KA7500).
> 
> Otra cosa son las resistencias de Gate que puedes cambiar, sin importar si miden bien. A veces por carga varia su valor, no asi cuando se mide con el multimetro (me ha pasado, y en el foro se discutio).
> 
> Una mas es el capacitor de poliester de 400V o mas que tendria que estar entre positivo del lado caliente, y el transformador de ferrite principal (el grande), prueba cambiarlo


Gracias por toda la tada.
Osciloscopio no tengo, así que por ahora solo puedo verificar los capacitores.
No tiene 1 de 400v sino 2 de 200v en serie.
Cuando los saqué medí la capacidad y estaba correcta, pero ahora colocados mido el voltaje y en stand by llega a los 303v y encendida a 296v, es poco no?
No tengo medidor de ESR, pero por lo que estuve viendo de los comentarios, el voltaje debería rondar los 400v?
Gracias y saludos!


----------



## unmonje

damfernandez dijo:


> Gracias por toda la tada.
> Osciloscopio no tengo, así que por ahora solo puedo verificar los capacitores.
> No tiene 1 de 400v sino 2 de 200v en serie.
> Cuando los saqué medí la capacidad y estaba correcta, pero ahora colocados mido el voltaje y en stand by llega a los 303v y encendida a 296v, es poco no?
> No tengo medidor de ESR, pero por lo que estuve viendo de los comentarios, el voltaje debería rondar los 400v?
> Gracias y saludos!


Los 2 condensadores en serie se emparejan, colocando en paralelo con cada capcitor, 1 resistencias de 2M2 para que no vuelen en el arranque. 
Lo mejor es 1 de 400 no 2 de 200


----------



## mcrven

damfernandez dijo:


> Gracias por toda la tada.
> Osciloscopio no tengo, así que por ahora *solo puedo verificar los capacitores.*
> No tiene 1 de 400v sino 2 de 200v en serie.
> Cuando los saqué medí la capacidad y estaba correcta, pero ahora colocados mido el voltaje y en stand by llega a los 303v y encendida a 296v, es poco no?
> No tengo medidor de ESR, pero por lo que estuve viendo de los comentarios, el voltaje debería rondar los 400v?
> Gracias y saludos!



¿Con qué instrumentos cuentas para verificar los capacitores?

Si tienes tensión de línea de 220 VAC y rectificas a onda completa, tendrás 311 VDC sobre el capacitor, swin carga. 296 VDC con carga, esta bién...


----------



## GSXRK6

Esta es una fuente de alimentación vieja, que había dejado apartada por que en su momento dejo de funcionar, de esta fuente
salieron los 2 transistores 13007A, "donantes" para arreglar la fuente UNYKA 500W de mi ordenador actual.
Una vez comprobada la fuente UNYKA 500W, habiendo ya recibido los componentes necesarios para su reparación y habiéndolos insertado en su lugar, la fuente ha vuelto a funcionar correctamente. Reparación de la que he dejado constancia en el foro.
Así que, he pensado que puedo intentar reparar la vieja para convertirla en algún proyecto de los que tanto se habla por la
red "fuente de alimentación regulable". Me he puesto manos a la obra. He empezado revisando la placa a ojo, por si se ve algún síntoma que me diga donde puede hallarse el origen de la falla "un capacitor hinchado, un fusible negro una resistencia negra... etc". He visto una zona de la placa de un color mucho mas oscuro que el resto, producido probablemente por un exceso de calor de algunos componentes, en este caso, una resistencia, que media 58K, marcada en placa como R11, en la que apenas se apreciaban los colores de la misma, quemada y agrietada por varias partes, después de pasarla por una lupa potente, pude ver que la primera banda era verde y en la siguiente se adivinaba un color azul así que he supuesto que era de 56K, "verde, azul, naranja, dorado", y un condensador cerámico marrón de lenteja 502 = 5nF 1KV, exteriormente en perfectas condiciones y dentro de sus valores. Le coloque unos transistores que tenia por casa compatibles con los E13007A, en este caso son 13009 son básicamente como los 13007 pero el rango de disipación es un poco menor, pero como van unidos al disipador, si le pongo un poco de silicona disipadora, no creo que sea un problema. Una vez cambiada la resistencia R11, por una nueva y colocados los transistores en su sitio, la enchufe a la corriente y seguía sin funcionar. Revise las resistencias, habían un montón que medidas en placa median mal.
He buscado información por internet referente a este modelo de placa y algo he encontrado, por lo visto es prácticamente igual a la fuente de alimentación Linkworld LPF2 250W que lleva esta placa, LEC-993 Rev 1.5, y otra
fuente de alimentación Golden LW con placa -LEC 993 REV 1,5  250W LPF2.


----------



## damfernandez

mcrven dijo:


> ¿Con qué instrumentos cuentas para verificar los capacitores?
> 
> Si tienes tensión de línea de 220 VAC y rectificas a onda completa, tendrás 311 VDC sobre el capacitor, swin carga. 296 VDC con carga, esta bién...


Tengo un Multi-function tester TC1

Uno de ellos da 945uf con una Vloss=0.5% y ESR=0.51ohm
El otro da 977uf con una Vloss=0.05% y ESR=0.02ohm

Entiendo que la capacidad está dentro del 10% de margen de error, no se si los 0.51ohm de esr puedan estar afectando.


----------



## unmonje

damfernandez dijo:


> Tengo un Multi-function tester TC1
> 
> Uno de ellos da 945uf con una Vloss=0.5% y ESR=0.51ohm
> El otro da 977uf con una Vloss=0.05% y ESR=0.02ohm
> 
> Entiendo que la capacidad está dentro del 10% de margen de error, no se si los 0.51ohm de esr puedan estar afectando.


.05 me gusta .5 feo feo


----------



## mcrven

unmonje dijo:


> .05 me gusta .5 feo feo



Depende de qué condensadores son, si primarios o salidas, podría tener importancia o no.

En general decían que, menos de 2 ohms podrían ir pero, dependiendo de la corriente y de la profundidad del rizado... podría no ser conveniente.
En todo caso, quizás deberían estar más parejos... pero, como siempre... DEPENDE...
Habría que poner bajo carga y probar lectura con osciloscopio.
AHORA... si la fuente no funciona... nada que ver con eso...


----------



## DJ T3

Completando...
Si los capacitores están desvalorizados o tienen alta ESR, encender va a encender, pero va a fallar bajo carga, mala regulación (variación de la tensión de salida), y llegar a protegerse por sobre/baja tensión, ponerse en corto transistores principales o diodos rectificadores de salida.

Son solo algunas posibilidades incluso aparecer fallas extrañas en raros casos, pero sería mas o menos las fallas descripta lo mas común...


----------



## +8D2.

DJ T3 dijo:


> Completando...
> Si los capacitores están desvalorizados o tienen alta ESR, encender va a encender, pero va a fallar bajo carga, mala regulación (variación de la tensión de salida), y llegar a protegerse por sobre/baja tensión, ponerse en corto transistores principales o diodos rectificadores de salida.
> 
> Son solo algunas posibilidades incluso aparecer fallas extrañas en raros casos, pero sería mas o menos las fallas descripta lo mas común...


Excelente respuesta,  fijate que llegue hasta aqui precisamente buscando algun dato interesante y tu respuesta me hace click, yo tengo una fuente que si funciona un rato, pero alcabo de unos minutos o supongo que al sobre cargarse se apaga, ya abri la fuente pero no veo ningún capacitor inflado,  sinceramente no se por donde empezar


----------



## DJ T3

+8D2. dijo:


> no veo ningún capacitor inflado


No siempre las fallas en capacitores son visibles,  veces se desvaloran sin presentar fallas físicas.

Puedes realizar la prueba del "dedímetro";
1) Enciendes y usas normal.
2) cuando falle, desconecta de la red eléctrica.
3) Desconectado, ve acercando o tocando los capacitores hasta encontrar uno que caliente.

Otra opción es colocar algunos capacitores en paralelo a los actuales a modo de prueba (no recomendble).

Y lo ideal es reemplazar directamente los capacitores tanto los de salidas (lado "frio") como los de la entrada (lado "caliente").


PD: Me alegra que te sirva mi respuesta....


----------



## GSXRK6

LUGAR- VALOR-               COLORES            - MEDIDO EN PLACA - MEDIDA FUERA
R-12 - 330KΩ  - naranja, naranja, amarillo dorado.--------265KΩ   OJO  339KΩ
R-13 - 330KΩ  - naranja, naranja, amarillo dorado.--------255KΩ   OJO  324KΩ
R-20 - 100KΩ  - marrón, negro, amarillo, dorado.---------4.3KΩ     OJO  99.5KΩ
R-27 - 1KΩ      - marrón, negro, rojo, dorado.----------------86.9Ω    OJO  984Ω
R-31 - 5.6KΩ   - verde, azul, rojo, marrón, marrón.---------3.5KΩ    OJO  5.5KΩ
R-33 - 5.6KΩ   - verde, azul, rojo, marrón.------------------3.52KΩ   OJO  5.65K
R-47 - 220KΩ  - rojo, rojo, amarillo, dorado.--------------1.84KΩ   OJO  217KΩ
R-48 - 3.9KΩ   - naranja, negro, blanco, marrón, marrón.-1.83KΩ    OJO  3.08KΩ
R-50 - 27KΩ    - rojo, lila, naranja, dorado. -----------------2.6KΩ      OJO  26.6KΩ
R-55 - 5.62KΩ - verde, azul, rojo, marrón, marrón.-------1.84KΩ    OJO   5.63KΩ
R-57 - 3.3KΩ   - naranja, naranja, rojo, dorado.------------2.33KΩ    OJO 3.28KΩ
R-58 - 4.7KΩ   - amarillo, lila, rojo, dorado.---------- ------2.80KΩ   OJO  4.76KΩ
R-69 - 56KΩ    - verde, azul, naranja, dorado.---------------2.84KΩ    OJO  55.6KΩ
Revisados también condensadores, algunos estaban desvalorizados y se han cambiado, C33, C34, C35 de 1000uF 16V, también se han cambiado, C36 y C37 de 220uF 16V y C40 de 470uF 35V este también era de 16V, pero como no tenia ninguno igual he puesto este, que también sirve.
Una vez cambiados los componentes, he vuelto a enchufar la placa a la corriente, ha habido un pequeño petardazo,
se han estropeado el transistor 2SC1815 NPN TO-92 y se ha abierto la resistencia R-05-1/4W de 2.2Ω - rojo, rojo, dorado, dorado, la he cambiado por una que tenia del mismo valor, pero de1/2W. Una vez cambiados, he vuelto a enchufar la placa a la corriente... se ha vuelto a fundir el transistor 2SC1815 NPN TO-92, "menos mal que tengo unos cuantos reciclados de otros chismes". Esta claro que hay otro problema, primero he vuelto a cambiar el transistor, 2SC1815 NPN TO-92, he mirando con mas atención y he descubierto un transistor STP40N03P-Mosfet N-Channel 30V - 17mΩ - 40A TO-220 en corto, y como no tenia ninguno igual he rebuscado en la caja de reciclados y he encontrado uno que me parece que es muy parecido "en lo único en lo que me parece que no cuadra, son en los valores de Ohmios, pero como no se la importancia que eso puede tener, seguro que todos conocéis el dicho, La ignorancia es atrevida" así  que y lo he colocado. STP60NF06-Mosfet N-Channel 60V - 0.014Ω - 60A TO-220.
He vuelto ha enchufar la placa a la corriente, y ya no ha vuelto a  haber ningún estampido, pero todavía no arranca.¿ Que os parece el cambio, es factible, o la diferencia en Ohmios de los transistores es suficiente para que no funcione ? Gracias.
Perdón, Q1 Y Q2 son en la foto, E13009F2, los originales eran, E13007A.


----------



## JorgeLOG

Tengo una fuente Seasonic de 500w de PC, que al principio le tenia conectado cuatro discos duros y una tarjeta de video barata, no tenia gran consumo.

Al cabo del tiempo, la pc se comienza a reiniciar principalmente cuando le conectaba un disco usb, y en ocasiones lo hacia sola, le desconecte la tarjeta de video y seguía haciendo lo mismo, le quite los discos duros solo le deje el de sistema y disminuyo la frecuencia, finalmente probé con otra fuente y se resolvió el problema.

Le hice una revisión visual de la fuente revisando la soldaduras y los componentes con una lupa de gran aumento y todo parece estar en perfecto estado, extraigo los filtros los mido y se encuentran bien, entonces me encuentro con un amigo que tenia la misma fuente y el mismo problema.

Quizas alguien se ha enfrentado a este problema en este tipo de fuente y me pueda dar una idea de como resolver este problema, ya que es una fuente buena y esta prácticamente nueva


----------



## +8D2.

JorgeLOG dijo:


> Tengo una fuente Seasonic de 500w de PC, que al principio le tenia conectado cuatro discos duros y una tarjeta de video barata, no tenia gran consumo.
> 
> Al cabo del tiempo, la pc se comienza a reiniciar principalmente cuando le conectaba un disco usb, y en ocasiones lo hacia sola, le desconecte la tarjeta de video y seguía haciendo lo mismo, le quite los discos duros solo le deje el de sistema y disminuyo la frecuencia, finalmente probé con otra fuente y se resolvió el problema.
> 
> Le hice una revisión visual de la fuente revisando la soldaduras y los componentes con una lupa de gran aumento y todo parece estar en perfecto estado, extraigo los filtros los mido y se encuentran bien, entonces me encuentro con un amigo que tenia la misma fuente y el mismo problema.
> 
> Quizas alguien se ha enfrentado a este problema en este tipo de fuente y me pueda dar una idea de como resolver este problema, ya que es una fuente buena y esta prácticamente nueva


Hola amigo¡¡ 

Yo no soy un experto en el tema pero te recomiendo que hagas lo siguiente:

1- Conecta la fuente a la corriente 
2- puentear cable verde y negro 
3- Validar si enciende. Si es asi hasta ahi vamos bien.
4- medir el cable gris "linea power good" te debe de dar 5V si no te los da, seguramente el problema esta en las tensiones de entrada


----------



## JorgeLOG

Gracias por la preocupación, pero realmente es otro el problema, la fuente en si trabaja y con poca carga se reinicia muy poco, es posible que tenga algun componente desvalorizado o algun problema con el circuito de proteccion, pero el tema es que no existe el esquema de esta fuente y el fabricante le borro la nomenclatura de los circuitos integrados, resolde toda la placa por si algun falso pero continua con el defecto


----------



## +8D2.

JorgeLOG dijo:


> Gracias por la preocupación, pero realmente es otro el problema, la fuente en si trabaja y con poca carga se reinicia muy poco, es posible que tenga algun componente desvalorizado o algun problema con el circuito de proteccion, pero el tema es que no existe el esquema de esta fuente y el fabricante le borro la nomenclatura de los circuitos integrados, resolde toda la placa por si algun falso pero continua con el defecto


Exactamente amigo, por esa razón te estoy diciendo que revises esa linea del power good, si no te da los 5V significa que algo anda mal en las tensiones de salida, tu tarea seria buscar ese componente.


----------



## Edisbel

Buenas noches*,* amigos*.
Q*uisiera que me ayudaran y sacaran de duda, soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica y es algo que me apasiona*,* así que disculpen mi ignorancia*.*
Mi duda es la siguiente: tengo una fuente ATX con el mosfet de potencia dañado (q*ue* maneja hasta 8 Amperios) es un STF9NK90Z
*A*demás de varios diodos y condensadores electrolíticos, cambi*é* todo los diodos y condensadores y con un mosfet que maneja solo 2 Amperios la probé y perfecto, todo funciona*.
M*i duda est*á* en que el mosfet que tengo para remplazar el original es solo de 6 Amperios y no 8 Amperios*.
M*i fuente en la salida de 12*V* maneja 18*A* y en la de 5*V* - 25*A
¿M*e sirve el mosfet de 6 Amperios para esta demanda o pierde cualidades la fuente*?
¿E*xiste alguna referencia para saber calcular esto*?* Porque el original que lleva es de 8*A* y en la salida maneja mucho m*á*s*.
M*e gustaría saber esa relaci*ó*n de demanda de corriente de la parte primaria(hot) de la fuente y la secundaria*.
A*gradecería mucho su ayuda y tiempo*,* porque esto me interesa mucho*.
S*aludos, salud y suerte*.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola caro Don Edisbel , lo ideal serias poner lo transistor MosFet original de diseño.
Como NO lo tienes en las manos para armar la dica es buscar por otro similar , pero NO de menor especificación.
Cuanto a usar un transistor  de 6 Amperios de Dreno podrias enpleyar desde que NO solicite toda la potenzia que esa originalmente puede entregar sob pena de dañar ese transistor y volver a la condición original de estropiada.
Fuentes conmutadas son conbersores de potenzia , a grueso modo la potenzia de entrada es la tensión de entrada veses la curriente de entrada , lo mismo es valido para la potenzia de salida.
Hay que considerar lo rendimento (%) desa fuente , digamos algo en torno de 70% o mas .
!Suerte!


----------



## switchxxi

Edisbel dijo:


> *¿E*xiste alguna referencia para saber calcular esto*?* Porque el original que lleva es de 8*A* y en la salida maneja mucho m*á*s*.
> M*e gustaría saber esa relaci*ó*n de demanda de corriente de la parte primaria(hot) de la fuente y la secundaria*.*



Lo que tienes que ver es la potencia mas que la corriente ya que la potencia es igual en la entrada que en la salida (Idealmente hablando ya que esas fuentes, como dice Daniel, no tienen 100% de eficiencia).

Por ejemplo, una fuente de 5V 300W de salida (en la de PC se suman las potencias de las distintas salidas) entregaría 60A en esos 5V. En la entrada, una vez rectificado y filtrado se tienen unos 300V (en realidad mas pero hace que la cuenta sea redonda) que a 300W solo implica una corriente de 1A (Nuevamente esa corriente sera superior por la eficiencia de la fuente pero sirve como ejemplo para aclarar porque en la entrada se maneja menos corriente que en la salida).

Si no encuentras el mismo transistor coloca uno equivalente o de mayor corriente igual hay que comprar los demás datos, velocidad, RDS on, etc.


----------



## +8D2.

Hola a todos.
*A*ntes que nad*A* quiero agradecer mucho a todos los que aportan conocimiento y ayudan a resolver problemas, sinceramente he reparado un par de fuentes con ayuda de este espacio, siempre aprendo algo nuevo, aun me falta mas por aprender pero sigo aquí..

Tengo una fuente de poder que enciende y trabaja pero la linea power good me 0.07v todas las tensiones estan normales aparentemente.
*Y*a reemplace unos capacitores por si las dudas pero la linea power good sigue sin darme los 5v segu*í* la linea y veo que llega hasta este integrado "dwa108-a" no se muy bien cual sea su función y ya me saco canas verdes*.
B*usque alg*ú*n datasheet*,* pero no encuentro algo en concreto*.
S*i me pudieran apoyar lo agradecería mucho*.
O*lvide tomar foto completa de la fuente, lo *H*ar*é* mañana a primera hora pero tengo la foto del circuito


----------



## +8D2.

Gracias por la corrección.

Adjunto las fotos de la fuente que les comenté


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos…

Acá estoy intentado reparar una fuente de PC la cual explotó el mosfet CEP02N65D y necesito saber si lo puedo remplazar por un STK630F… Gracias


----------



## DJ T3

El original es de 2A, 650V y canal N (segun comun denominacion, sin ver el datasheet)
Estas seguro que es esa la nomenclatura?

Por otro lado, ese MOSFET STK630F es hasta 200V, y en 220Vca tienes de extremo a extremo unos; Vcc = 220Vca * √2 ...


----------



## El Comy

DJ T3 dijo:


> El original es de 2A, 650V y canal N (segun comun denominacion, sin ver el datasheet)
> Estas seguro que es esa la nomenclatura?
> 
> Por otro lado, ese MOSFET STK630F es hasta 200V, y en 220Vca tienes de extremo a extremo unos; Vcc = 220Vca * √2 ...


Gracias por responder hermano, lo otro escrito que veo en el dañado es CBT 05L7Z. Acá normalmente se usa solo


----------



## DJ T3

Entonces debe ser de la fuente auxiliar.
Me referia la nomenclatura, porque maneja solo 2A, pero seguro es de la fuente auxiliar.

Busca entre los que tienes, alguno que sea similar;
AA(N o P)VV, o sea:
AA = Valor en Amperes
N o P = Tipo de canal
VV = Voltaje dividido por 10...

En tu caso; 02N65 = 02A, canal N, 650V (65 * 10)


----------



## El Comy

Este es el dañado.....


----------



## DJ T3

Aparte de lo dicho anteriormente, en este caso NO es muy critico el RDSon, pero si te puedes acercar (igual o menor), mejor, y mejora la temperatura....


----------



## El Comy

DJ T3 dijo:


> Me referia la nomenclatura, porque maneja solo 2A, pero seguro es de la fuente auxiliar.


----------



## DJ T3

Esta clarisimo que es de la fuente auxiliar.

Mas que lo dicho, no te puedo ayudar...

Como te dije, busca algun MOSFET que sea igual o superior a 2A, que sea tipo N y que tenga una tension igual o superior a 650V de aislacion.

Todo esto comparando con datasheet


----------



## El Comy

Lo más cercano que encontré en de 250 vol y si mal no recuerdo 7 Amper, no podría ponerlo solo para ver si arranca conectando la fuente a 110 y con la bombilla en serie?
Es el IRFS634B 5.8 A y 350 vol.


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos…

No sé si es falta de conocimiento pero tengo una duda con esta fuente y quiero comentarles para ver si logro aprender un poco más, jajajajaa. Sucede que en el filtro grande que tengo marcado el multímetro me da continuidad. Levanté el filtro y fuera de la placa me mide bien y la continuidad continúa en el lugar de origen. Me percaté de esto porque al medir la resistencia de 150 k me dio continuidad y al levantarla de la placa mide bien los 150 k. Mi duda es si son normales estas medidas. Tengo los transistores y el disipador retirado de la placa.


----------



## mcrven

Aquí tienes un diagrama. La fuente primaria solo trae los dos condensadores electrolíticos con las dos resistencias en paralelo.
Saca los dos condensadores y el puente, si sigue marcando continuidad, solo queda pensar que se perforó la placa por dentro.
Cuando hablas de "CONTINUIDAD" ¿Cuantos ohms indica el multímetro?


----------



## DJ T3

El Comy dijo:


> Lo más cercano que encontré en de 250 vol


Por las dudas, te recuerdo que rectificado son;
220Vca * √2 = XV
Despejando:
220Vca * 1.4142 = 310Vcc, aproximadamente...

Ya de por si, te sobrepasas de lo soportado por ese transistor... Ni siquiera llegas a conectarlo que explotará....

Y ni hablar de la tensión que genera el transformador al desconectar el transistor


----------



## El Comy

0


mcrven dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 281618
> Aquí tienes un diagrama. La fuente primaria solo trae los dos condensadores electrolíticos con las dos resistencias en paralelo.
> Saca los dos condensadores y el puente, si sigue marcando continuidad, solo queda pensar que se perforó la placa por dentro.
> Cuando hablas de "CONTINUIDAD" ¿Cuantos ohms indica el multímetro?


0.00


DJ T3 dijo:


> Por las dudas, te recuerdo que rectificado son;
> 220Vca * √2 = XV


OK hermano gracias, eso lo entendí pero la tensión de línea acá es de 120 vol por eso pregunté si para ver si arranca solamente.


----------



## DJ T3

Igual, la fomula aplica para cualquier tensión alterna, en tu caso da 170Vcc, si que si, puedes usarlo... Mira el RDSon que no sea muy elevado, aunque para que al menos encienda puede servir


----------



## El Comy

DJ T3 dijo:


> Igual, la fomula aplica para cualquier tensión alterna, en tu caso da 170Vcc, si que si, puedes usarlo... Mira el RDSon que no sea muy elevado, aunque para que al menos encienda puede servir


OK gracias, primero intentaré identificar el corto luego pruebo y comento....


----------



## El Comy

Saludos...
Les comento que levanté el puente rectificador y el corto continúa, además quité el otro filtro grande y persiste la falla.


----------



## analogico

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos...
> Les comento que levanté el puente rectificador y el corto continúa, además quité el otro filtro grande y persiste la falla.




Dónde está el corto ,  una tecnica es usar una fuente de bajo voltaje y con  limite en corriente ejemplo 5 V y 500 mA
le aplicas el voltaje, y el componente que se caliente es el que está en corto.


----------



## El Comy

analogico dijo:


> Dónde está el corto , una tecnica es usar una fuente de bajo voltaje y con limite en corriente ejemplo 5 V y 500 mA
> le aplicas el voltaje, y el componente que se caliente es el que está en corto.



Hola a todos, encontré el corto, jaja. Usando una lupa pude ver las dos pistas que se unían, mañana desde el trabajo les voy a subir una foto del área. Probé la fuente y arrancó bien, trate de medir los voltajes pero en el proceso la bombilla hizo por parpadear y la apagué para evitar que el Mosfet se dañará. Pude medir el PG y tenía los 5 Vol, también los 3.3 y 11.9. Veré si encuentro un Mosfet más apropiado pare ver si completo la reparación de ésta, mil gracias.


----------



## mcrven

¿Qué tiene el Mosfet? Si funciona, listo no le des más vueltas al asunto.


----------



## El Comy

mcrven dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene el Mosfet? Si funciona, listo no le des más vueltas al asunto.


Es solo de 250 vol y el original de 600, aunque supongo que para trabajar con 120 vol que es el voltaje que se usa acá, el de 250 se puede quedar ahí. ¿Estoy en lo cierto o no?


----------



## DJ T3

Te habia aclarado mas arriba que si, puede funcionar el de 250V, quizas colocan uno de mayor voltaje ya que debe ser multivoltaje automático.

Peeeero ojo, que si tiene llave selectora de voltaje, NO te sirve, ya que al colocar en la posicion de 120V entraria a funcionar el doblador de voltaje, con lo que volverias a sobrepasar el valor del MOSFET.


----------



## mcrven

El Comy dijo:


> Es solo de 250 vol y el original de 600, aunque supongo que para trabajar con 120 vol que es el voltaje que se usa acá, el de 250 se puede quedar ahí. ¿Estoy en lo cierto o no?



No señor. Eso no es correcto. La tensión de línea 110VAC 0 220VAC es llevada a 330 VDC y, desde esa tensión se alimenta el MosFet de la fuente auxiliar.  Busca el TR adecuado: VDS 600V o mayor.


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos…

Les comento que estoy queriendo hacerme el probador para Fuentes ATEX y me atreví a diseñar este PCB, jajajaja.

Si alguno tiene tiempo y me le puede hacer una revisión por si tengo algún error se lo voy a agradecer. Mi idea es hacerlo en dos placas distintas y unirlas dentro de una cajita por cables, esto para poder fijar con tornillos el puerto DC de la Placa de la PC. La otra placa sería para mostrar el estado de los voltajes, encender, apagar y conectar la bombilla para la prueba de consumo.

Acá fotos del diseño, jajajajaaaa.




Segunda placa...


----------



## mcrven

Te sugiero que pienses bien en todos los parámetros que se deben verificar, para asegurar que una fuente para PC está funcionando acorde a lo expuesto por el fabricante.

El diseño de tus placas se ve bien. Quizás el propósito de este no sea tan acertado como debería.


----------



## analogico

Esos probadores solo sirven para saber que la fuente enciende, pero no si está bien.


----------



## +8D2.

Hola a todos¡¡.
Segui mi investigación con respecto a la fuente Delta y encontré lo siguiente:

En la parte primaria esta fuente solo tiene 1 condensador de 450v a 2200uf, cuando conecto el cable de energía y mido el voltaje del mismo me marca 172V.

Tengo entendido que en otras fuentes que tienen 2 condensadores grandes si mides de extremo a extremo debería haber 330v.

Justo aquí estoy atorado ya que tengo entendido que debe haber 330v en algun lugar para generar la potencia y alimentar la parte secundaria, pero en mi caso no tengo los 330v.

Vi en algun lugar que revisara el switch de los 110v pero en mi caso la fuente no tiene dicho switch.

Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## DJ T3

Si  y no.

Puede que no tenga doblador de tensión, y trabaje con ese voltaje que debería ser de unos (Vca * √2) menos unos voltios por las perdidas.

Y mira bien, porque dudo mucho que sea de 2200uF (dos mil docientos)


----------



## +8D2.

Tienes razón,  es de 270uf me equivoque por que me puse nervioso al escribir


----------



## DJ T3

... Nadie apura a nadie aquí, así que lo mejor es tomarse su tiempo para escribir, y si es necesario, corregir.

Por cierto, cuidado con el lado primario que esos voltajes son MUY peligrosos.

Otra cosa, al medir del lado primario, debes colocar la punta negra en la masa o 0V de ese lado, lo mismo para el secundario.
O sea, no puedes medir tensión en el primario, con la punta negra del tester en el secundario, y viseversa


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Y nada de medir tensión en el oscilador directamente o el medidor dirá "hasta luegoooo...."

El mío, una vez que medí sin querer, empezó a pitar y los números se apagaron. Todavía vive


----------



## +8D2.

Gracias¡¡ fijate que si revise esa parte de la masa del primario y secundario.



DJ T3 dijo:


> Si  y no.
> 
> Puede que no tenga doblador de tensión, y trabaje con ese voltaje que debería ser de unos (Vca * √2) menos unos voltios por las perdidas.
> 
> Y mira bien, porque dudo mucho que sea de 2200uF (dos mil docientos)



Referente a esto que comentas como podria tener la certeza de si usa doblador o no? Estaba observando que esta fuente tiene un ic ncp1653a, no se si eso sea de utilidad


----------



## DJ T3

Basicamente tiene 2 capacitores, un puente de diodos, y la masa o 0V está conectada (punto medio de la serie de los capacitores) a una de las fases de la tensión de entrada de red.
Mira éste circuito:



Como tu tienes 1 solo capcitor, dudo que tenga doblador, peeero si PFC, y si este no trabaja, puede ser detectado como "falla", y apagarse.

No se en otros voltajes, pero para 220Vca, el PFC eleva la tensión de unos 310Vcc a 400Vcc o aproximado.


----------



## mcrven

¿Será que puedes mostrar los datos de alimentación de esa fuente? Están impresos en la etiqueta...


----------



## +8D2.

mcrven dijo:


> ¿Será que puedes mostrar los datos de alimentación de esa fuente? Están impresos en la etiqueta...


Gracias por responder, te comento que esta fuente viene en una pc HP y no trae mas datos como regularmente es en las fuentes,  pero te adjunto todas estas fotos para ver si me puedes orientar un poco mas amigo.



DJ T3 dijo:


> Basicamente tiene 2 capacitores, un puente de diodos, y la masa o 0V está conectada (punto medio de la serie de los capacitores) a una de las fases de la tensión de entrada de red.
> Mira éste circuito:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281753
> 
> Como tu tienes 1 solo capcitor, dudo que tenga doblador, peeero si PFC, y si este no trabaja, puede ser detectado como "falla", y apagarse.
> 
> No se en otros voltajes, pero para 220Vca, el PFC eleva la tensión de unos 310Vcc a 400Vcc o aproximado.


Gracias 

Voy a revisar como testear este ic para ver que funcione correctamente


----------



## mcrven

Me refería a esto:


----------



## +8D2.

Si me imagine, pero esque ya no tiene esa etiqueta,  desconozco si alguien se la quito anteriormente,  la computadora era usada cuando la compre


----------



## mcrven

Esa fuente es fabricada por DELTA para HP (Misteriosos H de P, para mejor referencia.) y estos no dejen prendas sueltas.

Este diagrama corresponde a una PSU DELTA de 450W con PFC. Deberías poder ayudarte con él (O volverte más loco de lo que estás).

No entiendo el motivo de semejante desarme que hiciste con la fuente. Si crées que con eso algo te va a sacar una banderita y decirte: "Yo soy el culpable"... estás completamente equivocado. Lo único que te puede alentar es que "No Eres el único" que piensa así.

Te sugiero volver a montar todo y comienza de nuevo... sin desmontar nada.


----------



## Edisbel

switchxxi dijo:


> Lo que tienes que ver es la potencia mas que la corriente ya que la potencia es igual en la entrada que en la salida (Idealmente hablando ya que esas fuentes, como dice Daniel, no tienen 100% de eficiencia).
> 
> Por ejemplo, una fuente de 5V 300W de salida (en la de PC se suman las potencias de las distintas salidas) entregaría 60A en esos 5V. En la entrada, una vez rectificado y filtrado se tienen unos 300V (en realidad mas pero hace que la cuenta sea redonda) que a 300W solo implica una corriente de 1A (Nuevamente esa corriente sera superior por la eficiencia de la fuente pero sirve como ejemplo para aclarar porque en la entrada se maneja menos corriente que en la salida).
> 
> Si no encuentras el mismo transistor coloca uno equivalente o de mayor corriente igual hay que comprar los demás datos, velocidad, RDS on, etc.



Muchas gracias, aclaraste mi duda, al final le puse 2 Mosfet de 6 Amperes en paralelo pero veo que 1 está de sobra, gracias porque era algo que me causaba muchísimas dudas, gracias, salud y suerte !


----------



## GSXRK6

GSXRK6 dijo:


> LUGAR- VALOR-               COLORES            - MEDIDO EN PLACA - MEDIDA FUERA
> R-12 - 330KΩ  - naranja, naranja, amarillo dorado.--------265KΩ   OJO  339KΩ
> R-13 - 330KΩ  - naranja, naranja, amarillo dorado.--------255KΩ   OJO  324KΩ
> R-20 - 100KΩ  - marrón, negro, amarillo, dorado.---------4.3KΩ     OJO  99.5KΩ
> R-27 - 1KΩ      - marrón, negro, rojo, dorado.----------------86.9Ω    OJO  984Ω
> R-31 - 5.6KΩ   - verde, azul, rojo, marrón, marrón.---------3.5KΩ    OJO  5.5KΩ
> R-33 - 5.6KΩ   - verde, azul, rojo, marrón.------------------3.52KΩ   OJO  5.65K
> R-47 - 220KΩ  - rojo, rojo, amarillo, dorado.--------------1.84KΩ   OJO  217KΩ
> R-48 - 3.9KΩ   - naranja, negro, blanco, marrón, marrón.-1.83KΩ    OJO  3.08KΩ
> R-50 - 27KΩ    - rojo, lila, naranja, dorado. -----------------2.6KΩ      OJO  26.6KΩ
> R-55 - 5.62KΩ - verde, azul, rojo, marrón, marrón.-------1.84KΩ    OJO   5.63KΩ
> R-57 - 3.3KΩ   - naranja, naranja, rojo, dorado.------------2.33KΩ    OJO 3.28KΩ
> R-58 - 4.7KΩ   - amarillo, lila, rojo, dorado.---------- ------2.80KΩ   OJO  4.76KΩ
> R-69 - 56KΩ    - verde, azul, naranja, dorado.---------------2.84KΩ    OJO  55.6KΩ
> Revisados también condensadores, algunos estaban desvalorizados y se han cambiado, C33, C34, C35 de 1000uF 16V, también se han cambiado, C36 y C37 de 220uF 16V y C40 de 470uF 35V este también era de 16V, pero como no tenia ninguno igual he puesto este, que también sirve.
> Una vez cambiados los componentes, he vuelto a enchufar la placa a la corriente, ha habido un pequeño petardazo,
> se han estropeado el transistor 2SC1815 NPN TO-92 y se ha abierto la resistencia R-05-1/4W de 2.2Ω - rojo, rojo, dorado, dorado, la he cambiado por una que tenia del mismo valor, pero de1/2W. Una vez cambiados, he vuelto a enchufar la placa a la corriente... se ha vuelto a fundir el transistor 2SC1815 NPN TO-92, "menos mal que tengo unos cuantos reciclados de otros chismes". Esta claro que hay otro problema, primero he vuelto a cambiar el transistor, 2SC1815 NPN TO-92, he mirando con mas atención y he descubierto un transistor STP40N03P-Mosfet N-Channel 30V - 17mΩ - 40A TO-220 en corto, y como no tenia ninguno igual he rebuscado en la caja de reciclados y he encontrado uno que me parece que es muy parecido "en lo único en lo que me parece que no cuadra, son en los valores de Ohmios, pero como no se la importancia que eso puede tener, seguro que todos conocéis el dicho, La ignorancia es atrevida" así  que y lo he colocado. STP60NF06-Mosfet N-Channel 60V - 0.014Ω - 60A TO-220.
> He vuelto ha enchufar la placa a la corriente, y ya no ha vuelto a  haber ningún estampido, pero todavía no arranca.¿ Que os parece el cambio, es factible, o la diferencia en Ohmios de los transistores es suficiente para que no funcione ? Gracias.Ver el archivo adjunto 280844Ver el archivo adjunto 280845
> Perdón, Q1 Y Q2 son en la foto, E13009F2, los originales eran, E13007A.





GSXRK6 dijo:


> LUGAR- VALOR-               COLORES            - MEDIDO EN PLACA - MEDIDA FUERA
> R-12 - 330KΩ  - naranja, naranja, amarillo dorado.--------265KΩ   OJO  339KΩ
> R-13 - 330KΩ  - naranja, naranja, amarillo dorado.--------255KΩ   OJO  324KΩ
> R-20 - 100KΩ  - marrón, negro, amarillo, dorado.---------4.3KΩ     OJO  99.5KΩ
> R-27 - 1KΩ      - marrón, negro, rojo, dorado.----------------86.9Ω    OJO  984Ω
> R-31 - 5.6KΩ   - verde, azul, rojo, marrón, marrón.---------3.5KΩ    OJO  5.5KΩ
> R-33 - 5.6KΩ   - verde, azul, rojo, marrón.------------------3.52KΩ   OJO  5.65K
> R-47 - 220KΩ  - rojo, rojo, amarillo, dorado.--------------1.84KΩ   OJO  217KΩ
> R-48 - 3.9KΩ   - naranja, negro, blanco, marrón, marrón.-1.83KΩ    OJO  3.08KΩ
> R-50 - 27KΩ    - rojo, lila, naranja, dorado. -----------------2.6KΩ      OJO  26.6KΩ
> R-55 - 5.62KΩ - verde, azul, rojo, marrón, marrón.-------1.84KΩ    OJO   5.63KΩ
> R-57 - 3.3KΩ   - naranja, naranja, rojo, dorado.------------2.33KΩ    OJO 3.28KΩ
> R-58 - 4.7KΩ   - amarillo, lila, rojo, dorado.---------- ------2.80KΩ   OJO  4.76KΩ
> R-69 - 56KΩ    - verde, azul, naranja, dorado.---------------2.84KΩ    OJO  55.6KΩ
> Revisados también condensadores, algunos estaban desvalorizados y se han cambiado, C33, C34, C35 de 1000uF 16V, también se han cambiado, C36 y C37 de 220uF 16V y C40 de 470uF 35V este también era de 16V, pero como no tenia ninguno igual he puesto este, que también sirve.
> Una vez cambiados los componentes, he vuelto a enchufar la placa a la corriente, ha habido un pequeño petardazo,
> se han estropeado el transistor 2SC1815 NPN TO-92 y se ha abierto la resistencia R-05-1/4W de 2.2Ω - rojo, rojo, dorado, dorado, la he cambiado por una que tenia del mismo valor, pero de1/2W. Una vez cambiados, he vuelto a enchufar la placa a la corriente... se ha vuelto a fundir el transistor 2SC1815 NPN TO-92, "menos mal que tengo unos cuantos reciclados de otros chismes". Esta claro que hay otro problema, primero he vuelto a cambiar el transistor, 2SC1815 NPN TO-92, he mirando con mas atención y he descubierto un transistor STP40N03P-Mosfet N-Channel 30V - 17mΩ - 40A TO-220 en corto, y como no tenia ninguno igual he rebuscado en la caja de reciclados y he encontrado uno que me parece que es muy parecido "en lo único en lo que me parece que no cuadra, son en los valores de Ohmios, pero como no se la importancia que eso puede tener, seguro que todos conocéis el dicho, La ignorancia es atrevida" así  que y lo he colocado. STP60NF06-Mosfet N-Channel 60V - 0.014Ω - 60A TO-220.
> He vuelto ha enchufar la placa a la corriente, y ya no ha vuelto a  haber ningún estampido, pero todavía no arranca.¿ Que os parece el cambio, es factible, o la diferencia en Ohmios de los transistores es suficiente para que no funcione ? Gracias.Ver el archivo adjunto 280844Ver el archivo adjunto 280845
> Perdón, Q1 Y Q2 son en la foto, E13009F2, los originales eran, E13007A.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 280849Ver el archivo adjunto 280850


Hola, buenas noches a todos, después de batallar varios días con ella y sintiéndolo mucho porque ya le había dedicado mucho tiempo y ganas, voy a dar el tema por cerrado, de tanto soldar y desoldar componentes ya se me habían estropeado varios Pads y ha mermado el numero de reservas"4 - C1815, 3 - STC945, 1 - 40N03P, 4 - R11, 2 - R5... etc. De todas maneras queda constancia, por si a alguien le puede servir de ayuda, la información de la mayoría de los componentes de la placa, su disposición, así como sus valores. Gracias.


----------



## +8D2.

Hola amigos, soy yo de nuevo, me surgió una duda respecto a la potencia y el amperaje de las fuentes atx.

Como podria verificar que mi fuente me entregue los 11A en la linea de 5v por ejemplo,  ya que al usarla y medir el amperaje me da 2.1A o asi, como puedo simular una carga para que me de el amperaje que se supone que soporta y asi medir con el multimetro


----------



## analogico

+8D2. dijo:


> Hola amigos, soy yo de nuevo, me surgió una duda respecto a la potencia y el amperaje de las fuentes atx.
> 
> Como podria verificar que mi fuente me entregue los 11A en la linea de 5v por ejemplo,  ya que al usarla y medir el amperaje me da 2.1A o asi, como puedo simular una carga para que me de el amperaje que se supone que soporta y asi medir con el multimetro



Si, pero hay que ir aumentado la carga de a poco, para que la fuente no se proteja.


----------



## +8D2.

analogico dijo:


> si, pero hay que ir aumentado la carga de a poco, para que la fuente no se proteja


Y como puedo hacerlo? Con muchos discos duros?


----------



## analogico

+8D2. dijo:


> Y como puedo hacerlo? Con muchos discos duros?



Pues si, o con varias resistencias de potencia, o usando una carga electrónica.


----------



## DJ T3

+8D2. dijo:


> Y como puedo hacerlo? Con muchos discos duros?


Vas a tener una fluctuacion en la medida, usa carga resistiva o electronica


----------



## FJimenez

Hola, alguien tiene idea porque una Fuente de Poder Cooler Master RS-600-PCAR-E3 esta entregando 10v en el cable rojo y 25v en el cable amarillo y 6.6v en el naranja? Es decir, está dando exactamente el doble de lo que debería.
como corregir este defecto?


----------



## Scooter

¿En vacío?
Algunas fuentes no van bien sin carga en la línea de 5V.
Yo probaría a poner alguna carga tipo una resistencia o una lamparita que consuma 100mA o 1A sobre la línea de 5V y luego mediría.

De todos modos no me parece muy normal.


----------



## malesi

FJimenez dijo:


> Hola, alguien tiene idea porque una Fuente de Poder Cooler Master RS-600-PCAR-E3 esta entregando 10v en el cable rojo y 25v en el cable amarillo y 6.6v en el naranja? Es decir, está dando exactamente el doble de lo que debería.
> como corregir este defecto?


*Tú fuente tiene esto:*
_OVP (Over Voltage Protection): Protección frente al exceso de voltaje.
OPP ( Over Power Protection): Protección frente a sobretensión.
SCP (Short Circuit Protection): Protección frente a los cortocircuitos._

Así que o esta destrozada y tú placa base también.
O cambia la pila del multímetro


----------



## gallegoLJG

Buenas gente espero que se encuentren bien. Mi fuente se me ha roto estresando una gtx 570. Funcionaba bien y después de un rato de estrés se apagó. Es una L-Link modelo LL-PS-650 (650W).
Los únicos voltajes que tengo son los 5V de PS_ON (estando apagada) y los 5V VSB. En el pin de PWR_OK (cable gris) tengo 0.02V.
Es mi primera fuente de alimentación que puedo reparar y necesito repararla.
Pienso que podría haber un corto en la línea de 12V. Físicamente no se ve nada dañado. Leyendo este post primero debo comprobar los diodos, condensadores y los transistores del secundario (creo que en esta fuente son diodos dobles). Me gustaría que me confirmasen si estoy en lo cierto. No me gustaría ponerme a medir componentes a lo loco. Estoy en lo cierto de que pueda estar el corto en la línea de 12V?
Espero que me puedan ayudar. Saludos


----------



## gallegoLJG

He comprobado los diodos dobles y los de 5V y 3.3V son los MBR2045 CD OD. Estos 2 en continuidad en cada diodo me marca 110. Después el diodo de 12V es el MBR30100 CC SD y en cada diodo me marca 218.


----------



## tiovik

gallegoLJG dijo:


> He comprobado los diodos dobles y los de 5V y 3.3V son los MBR2045 CD OD. Estos 2 en continuidad en cada diodo me marca 110. Después el diodo de 12V es el MBR30100 CC SD y en cada diodo me marca 218.


No hay corto a la salida, al sobrecargarla reventaste uno o ambos transistores de potencia del primario. No es una reparación para neófitos, hay voltajes peligrosos de continua y alterna.


----------



## gallegoLJG

tiovik dijo:


> No hay corto a la salida, al sobrecargarla reventaste uno o ambos transistores de potencia del primario. No es una reparación para neófitos, hay voltajes peligrosos de continua y alterna.


Y es posible tener las tensiones de ps y vsb sin transistores del primario??


----------



## tiovik

gallegoLJG dijo:


> Y es posible tener las tensiones de ps y vsb sin transistores del primario??


Es una fuente independiente de la principal, suele sobrevivir a una sobrecarga. Por cierto, esa fuente difícilmente entregue la corriente que le pide una placa de video típica. Aparte el costo de repararlas es similar al de una fuente generica nueva. Normalmente nadie las repara y son de usar y tirar.


----------



## gallegoLJG

tiovik dijo:


> Es una fuente independiente de la principal, suele sobrevivir a una sobrecarga. Por cierto, esa fuente difícilmente entregue la corriente que le pide una placa de video típica. Aparte el costo de repararlas es similar al de una fuente generica nueva. Normalmente nadie las repara y son de usar y tirar.


La gráfica que le enchufé consume más que la que tengo. Esta fuente me ha ido bien desde que la compre. Tengo que repararla porque ahora no me puedo permitir una nueva. Si soy capaz de meterle mano y repararla guay.


----------



## tiovik

gallegoLJG dijo:


> La gráfica que le enchufé consume más que la que tengo. Esta fuente me ha ido bien desde que la compre. Tengo que repararla porque ahora no me puedo permitir una nueva. Si soy capaz de meterle mano y repararla guay.


Pues te deseo suerte, vas a tener que aprender de golpe como funciona y se repara una fuente SMPS. Al mismo tiempo vas a tener que aprender los rudimentos básicos para trabajar en circuitos que operan conectados al vivo del suministro eléctrico o que operan con voltajes potencialmente letales.

Suponiendo que domines ambas cosas, lo que implica dominar los conceptos basicos de electronica y electricidad, vas a tener que aprender la ingeniería de las fuentes SMPS para poder modificarla para que entregue la corriente que no da.

Suponiendo que hayas superado el punto anterior (dominar ambas cosas le lleva unos años a cualquier ser humano normal) y hayas logrado reformular el circuito para que maneje la mayor potencia requerida toca la parte difícil de conseguir los componentes, lograr que no te estafen con falsificaciones y probablemente reconstruir el transformador de potencia de la fuente para manejar la mayor potencia (supongo que sabes como hacer eso?). Rearmar todo y rogar al santo de tu devocion que no le hayas pifiado a ningun calculo ni a ninguna simulacion.

Si superaste el punto anterior y la fuente arranca, llega el momento de verificar que sea estable y todos los voltajes se mantienen pase lo que pase. Aparte hay que verificar que funcionen las protecciones que eviten que si la fuente se va de mambo reviente todo lo que lleva conectado.
Si lograste cumplir este último punto, recien ahi podes conectarla a tu rig y jugar tranquilo...  

Entre nosotros, ahorrate todo este bardo. Busca una 650W o 750W con certificación 80Plus, hay varias a precio muy razonable y no arriesgues el resto de la PC en una aventura de dudoso éxito...


----------



## glthebest

Hola, soy principiante en el mundo de la electronica.
En un disipador de una Fuente de 450W para PC, hay un disipador de la etapa primaria que tiene tres componentes.
Lo que quiero saber que tipo de componente es exactamente cada uno y que es lo que indica cada medición hecha con el tester.
Estan en buen estado o fallan? Gracias por adelantado.


De izquierda a derecha:
1)
-------------
     JIG
JCS2N60F
GE      004
-------------

2)
-------------
      SEC
            844
E13007-2
-------------

3)
-------------
      SEC
            915
E13007-2
-------------

*Usando un Multi-function Tester - TC1 obtuve los siguientes resultados:
1)*
-------------
     JIG
JCS2N60F
GE      004
-------------


*2)*
-------------
      SEC
            844
E13007-2
-------------


*3)*
-------------
      SEC
            915
E13007-2
-------------


----------



## switchxxi

glthebest dijo:


> Hola, soy principiante en el mundo de la electronica.
> En un disipador de una Fuente de 450W para PC, hay un disipador de la etapa primaria que tiene tres componentes.
> Lo que quiero saber que tipo de componente es exactamente cada uno y que es lo que indica cada medición hecha con el tester.
> Estan en buen estado o fallan? Gracias por adelantado.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284524
> De izquierda a derecha:
> 1)
> -------------
> JIG
> JCS2N60F
> GE      004
> -------------
> 
> 2)
> -------------
> SEC
> 844
> E13007-2
> -------------
> 
> 3)
> -------------
> SEC
> 915
> E13007-2
> -------------
> 
> *Usando un Multi-function Tester - TC1 obtuve los siguientes resultados:
> 1)*
> -------------
> JIG
> JCS2N60F
> GE      004
> -------------
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284525
> 
> *2)*
> -------------
> SEC
> 844
> E13007-2
> -------------
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284526
> 
> *3)*
> -------------
> SEC
> 915
> E13007-2
> -------------
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284527



RIP transistores E13007-2. (La próxima busca las hojas de datos para saber que componente es y así poder discernir si se encuentran bien o no).

También verificaría diodos de entrada y si hay alguno mal a cambiar el capacitor de filtrado. (Puede que haya mas cosas quemadas).


----------



## glthebest

switchxxi dijo:


> RIP transistores E13007-2. (La próxima busca las hojas de datos para saber que componente es y así poder discernir si se encuentran bien o no).
> 
> También verificaría diodos de entrada y si hay alguno mal a cambiar el capacitor de filtrado. (Puede que haya mas cosas quemadas).


El primero que es? Esta bien o mal?
-------------
JIG
JCS2N60F
GE 004
------------

Gracias!!!


----------



## unmonje

glthebest dijo:


> El primero que es? Esta bien o mal?
> -------------
> JIG
> JCS2N60F
> GE 004
> ------------
> 
> Gracias!!!


Este *parece* gozar de buena salud.
 Parece un MOS *2N60F* ,
Los otros 2 parecen muertos, que asemejan haber sido --> * MJE13007 /400 volt / 80 watts*
Están las hojas de datos de ambos en la red.

Pero esa fuente falló porque fue maltratada.
Fíjate los sucios que están los transistores. Posiblemente de una PC viejita  o mal atendida, que para el caso sería lo mismo.    
Los PC towers de hoy, suelen usar fuentes de mas de 450 Watts, por eso supongo que es de una maquina viejita..


----------



## glthebest

Comprobando diodos me encontre con los siguientes diodos.
Busque los datasheet pero no se leer la info que trae, soy principiante. De lo que mido no encuentro nada.

--- Un diodo con las siguientes caracteristicas:
Codigo: *1N4148PH*
Multi-function Tester TC1: si pongo las puntas de una manera No marca nada y si las invierto Uz=625mV
Tester: en continuidad me da 691 e invirtiendo las puntas 1.
           en modo DCV (200m) me da 2.5

Busque el datasheet pero la verdad no se como leer la informacion.
*La pregunta es si el diodo esta bien o mal?*


--- Tambien encontre otro diodo con las siguientes caracteristicas:
Codigo: c1b 51 *o* CLB 51 *o* C|B 5 *(puse tres opciones porque no esta claro la inscripcion, al menos yo no la entiendo)*
Multi-function Tester TC1:  Zener Uz=18.1V
Tester: modo continuidad me da 733 e invirtiendo las puntas 1.

*La pregunta es si saben adivinar cual es el codigo del zener? y si esta bien o mal segun la medicion?*

--- y por ultimo otro diodo
Codigo: *FR 107*
TC1: Diode Uf=653mV C=18pF (fuera de placa) / Uf=643mV C=25pF Ir=12nA (en placa)
Tester: modo continuidad 591 e invirtiendo las puntas 1
* La pregunta es si esta bien?*

Gracias por adelantado!!!


----------



## unmonje

glthebest dijo:


> Comprobando diodos zener me encontre con lo siguiente:
> 
> --- Un diodo zener con las siguientes caracteristicas:
> Codigo: *1N4148PH*
> Multi-function Tester TC1: si pongo las puntas de una manera No marca nada y si las invierto Uz=625mV
> Tester: en continuidad me da 691 e invirtiendo las puntas 1.
> en modo DCV (200m) me da 2.5
> 
> Busque el datasheet pero la verdad no se como leer la informacion.
> *La pregunta es si el diodo zener esta bien o mal?*
> 
> 
> --- Tambien encontre otro diodo zener  con las siguientes caracteristicas:
> Codigo: c1b 51 *o* CLB 51 *o* C|B 5 *(puse tres opciones porque no esta claro la inscripcion, al menos yo no la entiendo)*
> Multi-function Tester TC1:  Zener Uz=18.1V
> Tester: modo continuidad me da 733 e invirtiendo las puntas 1.
> 
> *La pregunta es si saben adivinar cual es el codigo del zener? y si esta bien o mal segun la medicion?*
> 
> Gracias por adelantado!!!


1N4148 es un diodo rápido de silicio,  de 100 miliamperes, no es un zener.

Yo nunca me fijo la notación de los zener, solo me fijo si mide como un diodo. Luego, tomo una fuente regulada y lo conecto en* inversa,* con una resistencia en serie de 1k o mas y listo. Ya se la tensión de Zener.
Si aún dudo, voy al osciloscopio. y se acabó


----------



## glthebest

unmonje dijo:


> 1N4148 es un diodo rápido de silicio,  de 100 miliamperes, no es un zener


se ve asi:


sabes si lo que medi me indica si esta bien o mal?


----------



## unmonje

El diodo está perfecto, pero no es un diodo para uso del punto --> zener









glthebest dijo:


> se ve asi:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 285196
> 
> sabes si lo que medi me indica si esta bien o mal?


----------



## glthebest

unmonje dijo:


> El diodo está perfecto, pero no es un diodo para uso del punto --> zener


Ok, gracias.
Que me podes decir de los otros dos diodos que puese, sobre todo el que no me queda claro el codigo, sabes que codigo puede ser?


----------



## mcrven

glthebest dijo:


> Comprobando diodos me encontre con los siguientes diodos.
> *Busque los datasheet pero no se leer la info que trae, soy principiante. De lo que mido no encuentro nada.*



No entiendo cual es la idea de responder a alguien que manifiesta abiertamente, que ni tiene Ni la Más Pálida Idea siquiera, de lo que pregunta y, mucho menos de las respuestas que se le dan...



unmonje dijo:


> El diodo está perfecto, pero no es un diodo para uso del punto --> zener





glthebest dijo:


> se ve asi:
> 
> 
> *sabes si lo que medi me indica si esta bien o mal?*



Por mucho que se esfuerce usted Sr. @unmonje ... no lo va a entender.


----------



## nickleby

Saludos! Ayer me encontraba haciendo unas cosas en una PC (copiando archivos de un disco duro a otro) y de repente se apaga toda la compu y se escucha una pequeña explosión.  Inmediatamente pensé en la fuente de poder. Al abrirla, el fusible estaba completamente quemado. Lo otro que noté es que los disipadores estaban muy calientes, igual que el fusible quemado. Más nada parece estar afectado, o al menos es lo que visualmente parece. El fusible quemado era de 5A/250V. Es posible que se haya reventado por un exceso de demanda de corriente y calor? La PC iba trabajando bien, lo único nuevo que coloqué fue un disco IDE al cual estaba copiando archivos. Lo cambié por uno de 10A pero aún no me atrevo a probarla jajaja quería que me recomendaran qué chequear antes de, si es posible. Adjunto fotos. Gracias!
PD: Foto del fusible quemado, el que está en la placa fue el que coloqué nuevo.
PD 2: Algunos condensadores parecen tener daño encima, pero es restos de pegamento que tenía la fuente adentro para canalizar los cables o algo así.


----------



## Axel31

No cambies un fusible por otro de mayor valor. Yo cambiaría la fuente, directamente


----------



## nickleby

Axel31 dijo:


> No cambies un fusible por otro de mayor valor. Yo cambiaría la fuente, directamente


Si, eso pienso hacer de todas formas. Pero antes de tirarla quería ver si me puede servir para otra cosa jaja Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Sí, si el que diseñó la fuente hizo sus cálculos, determinó un valor para el fusible y le dió un poco de margen (posiblemente a la baja) para curarse en salud, nosotros que somos mas listos que él agarramos un fusible que aguanta el doble de amperaje y lo intercambiamos....  Ahora en lugar de fundirse el fusible se fundirá media fuente de alimentación. 

Cuando un fusible ha dado tal "castañazo" es por un corto o una fuga muy exagerada. Sin reparar la fuente antes, cambiar el fusible sólo sirve para que la avería siga incrementándose.
De momento veo una resistencia bastante tostada. Lo primero es comprobar los diodos del puente rectificador, lo siguiente los transistores.

En este foro dedicado a las fuentes smps, se puede aprender mucho, hay que leerlo todo.


----------



## switchxxi

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> De momento veo una resistencia bastante tostada.



Y un par de capacitores en la salida.


----------



## Axel31

Para empezar, compra una fuente adecuada para tu pc, y comprueba que funciona. Es posible que ese fusible te haya evitado la rotura del mismo.


----------



## nickleby

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sí, si el que diseñó la fuente hizo sus cálculos, determinó un valor para el fusible y le dió un poco de margen (posiblemente a la baja) para curarse en salud, nosotros que somos mas listos que él agarramos un fusible que aguanta el doble de amperaje y lo intercambiamos....  Ahora en lugar de fundirse el fusible se fundirá media fuente de alimentación.
> 
> Cuando un fusible ha dado tal "castañazo" es por un corto o una fuga muy exagerada. Sin reparar la fuente antes, cambiar el fusible sólo sirve para que la avería siga incrementándose.
> De momento veo una resistencia bastante tostada. Lo primero es comprobar los diodos del puente rectificador, lo siguiente los transistores.
> 
> En este foro dedicado a las fuentes smps, se puede aprender mucho, hay que leerlo todo.


Gracias por la explicación, no conozco el funcionamiento de las fuentes de PC, siempre he leído que es mejor comprar una nueva que repararla, pero lo preguntaba porque a lo mejor la podía ocupar para otro proyecto jaja mejor la tiro de una y compro la nueva ahora que empiece la semana. Saludos!


----------



## Axel31

¿Cuántos años tenía esa fuente?. Si eso, compra una de más potencia y algo más de calidad. La corsair cv650 es una buena fuente, yo la he montado en 2 ordenadores y ningún problema.
Mira primero de qué potencia era la tuya


----------



## nickleby

Axel31 dijo:


> ¿Cuántos años tenía esa fuente?. Si eso, compra una de más potencia y algo más de calidad. La corsair cv650 es una buena fuente, yo la he montado en 2 ordenadores y ningún problema.
> Mira primero de qué potencia era la tuya


13 años, 500W. Es una PC normal, nada de gaming o algo parecido, así que no me importa ponerle algo más genérico. Igual gracias por la recomendación. Saludos!


----------



## Axel31

La corsair cv650 es barata. Pero eso ya lo ves tú. Saludos


----------



## DJ T3

nickleby dijo:


> no conozco el funcionamiento de las fuentes de PC, siempre he leído que es mejor comprar una nueva que repararla,


Con mas razon para comprar una nueva.



nickleby dijo:


> pero lo preguntaba porque a lo mejor la podía ocupar para otro proyecto


Si, puede ser, pero primero debes aprender lo basico de electronica, hasta llegar a algo avanzado, y no es de un dia para el otro.



nickleby dijo:


> mejor la tiro


No lo hagas, busca una universidad que dicten electronica, seguro la van a recibir muy bien.


----------



## nickleby

Axel31 dijo:


> La corsair cv650 es barata. Pero eso ya lo ves tú. Saludos


En mi país las Corsair tienen un precio de entrada de 100 dólares americanos, para una PC de prácticamente uso ofimático no vale la pena jaja


DJ T3 dijo:


> Con mas razon para comprar una nueva.
> 
> 
> Si, puede ser, pero primero debes aprender lo basico de electronica, hasta llegar a algo avanzado, y no es de un dia para el otro.
> 
> 
> No lo hagas, busca una universidad que dicten electronica, seguro la van a recibir muy bien.


Entiendo las cuestiones básicas de electrónica, pero las fuentes de PC siempre han sido un tema... Como te digo, hasta el punto que lo que siempre recomiendan tirarla y comprar una nueva jaja Algunas veces he reparado fuentes, que sólo se les hincha los condensadores y es algo básico que cualquier puede hacer, pero es primera vez que me sucede lo del fusible. Lo de tirarla es entre comillas, le quitaré las piezas que compruebe funcionan y que pueda ocupar para reparar otras cosas. En mi país eso que sugieres no funciona, ni siquiera existe el reciclaje de electrónicos. Saludos.


----------



## Axel31

nickleby dijo:


> En mi país las Corsair tienen un precio de entrada de 100 dólares americanos, para una PC de prácticamente uso ofimático no vale la pena jaja


J***r, vaya precios. No te he dicho nada.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo

nickleby dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación, no conozco el funcionamiento de las fuentes de PC, siempre he leído que es mejor comprar una nueva que repararla, pero lo preguntaba porque a lo mejor la podía ocupar para otro proyecto jaja mejor la tiro de una y compro la nueva ahora que empiece la semana. Saludos!


No la tires, si es que te interesa aprender puedes repararla y mientras tanto compras una fuente nueva para tu PC. La fuente reparada te quedaría como respaldo. En este foro puedes aprender muchísimo si pones voluntad de hacerlo.
Saludos


----------



## Axel31

Esa fuente, podría intentar repararla, si. Pero aún reparada, yo no la usaría nunca más en un pc, ni la tendría de respaldo para ese fin. Casi mejor usarla como alimentador, para probar montajes.
Espero que no le haya dañado nada del pc


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Axel31 dijo:


> Pero aún reparada, yo no la usaría nunca más en un pc,


Si supieras las perrerías que les hacen a los aparatos en fábrica, antes de que lleguen a nuestras manos, cambiarías de opinión.
Gracias a que yo (y muchos como yo) no pienso que un aparato reparado ya no es operativo ni confiable al 100%, en mi vida apenas he tenido que adquirir aparatos nuevos, la mayoría de lo que tengo es de segunda mano (o tercera o cuarta) y estoy orgulloso de ello.

Los televisores, lo que mas he tocado, venían con infinidad de modificaciones, hechas en fábrica a última hora, por no "dar la talla" en el control de calidad.
E incluso se distribuían boletines de servicio a los talleres asociados para que si entraba en taller tal modelo de tal "tirada" o serie, se modificara con fín de que no se diera un fallo que se había detectado con el tiempo. Estuvimos años cambiando fusibles de un modelo concreto de tv que por error en fábrica se puso de menor valor, aunque no fallasen.
Y no sólo con televisión, con vídeos, dvd, sonido, aparatos de gama marrón y blanca...todos eran objeto de modificación de última hora "fuera de tienda".
He reparado infinidad de aparatos de tienda (sin que se hubiesen llegado a veder) algunos "in situ". 

Es algo con lo que llevo luchando toda la vida, con la creencia de el español medio de que un aparato reparado ya no es confiable y será una carga para el bolsillo, que siempre estará dando problemas. Esa desconfianza extrema hizo que se crearan toneladas de chatarra electrónica y llenó los bolsillos de los fabricantes y vendedores. 

Por esa regla de tres cuando a un coche se le pincha una rueda habría que desconfiar de ese trasto y cambiarlo por uno nuevo..un Mercedes o un Ferrari mejor....


Igual he desparamado un poco, pero hay cosas que jamás entenderé..


----------



## Axel31

Desde que la fuente de un pc que tuve se rompió, me la reparó un servicio técnico que me dijeron que era buenísimo, a los dos meses volvió a fallar y esa vez me rompió todo el pc (y era de potencia suficiente), no me fio de una fuente reparada.
No me toméis a mal, por favor. Seguro que muchos reparáis de maravilla casi cualquier cosa, y ahí están, funcionando de maravilla.
Por supuesto, no tengo tu experiencia ni sé las cosas que me has contado. Es bueno saberlo.
Yo actúo por miedo a que me vuelva a ocurrir, era un pc caro. Que se me puede romper mi fuente, por supuesto.
No era mi intención poner en duda la capacidad de análisis y reparación de nadie. El primer novato aquí, soy yo.


----------



## J2C

Axel31 dijo:


> Desde que la fuente de un pc que tuve se rompió, me la reparó un servicio técnico que me dijeron que era buenísimo, a los dos meses volvió a fallar y esa vez me rompió todo el pc (y era de potencia suficiente), no me fio de una fuente reparada.
> No me toméis a mal, por favor. Seguro que muchos reparáis de maravilla casi cualquier cosa, y ahí están, funcionando de maravilla.
> Por supuesto, no tengo tu experiencia ni sé las cosas que me has contado. Es bueno saberlo.
> Yo actúo por miedo a que me vuelva a ocurrir, era un pc caro. Que se me puede romper mi fuente, por supuesto.
> No era mi intención poner en duda la capacidad de análisis y reparación de nadie. El primer novato aquí, soy yo.



Ya que hablas por tu experiencia de solo usuario de artículos electrónicos te diría que hablas sin ningún respaldo técnico.

Tengo 31 años de experiencia en fabricas de equipos electrónicos de radio y telecomunicaciones que emplean las empresas de todo el mundo para prestar el servicio de telefonía fija y móvil en todos los países, dichas empresas cuando algún módulo se les rompía siempre los enviaban a reparar a la fabrica de origen y no poseían ninguna duda como tu. Aclaró que los sistemas siguen funcionando porque son redundantes, poseen una vía en funcionamiento con su respectiva reserva (1+1).

Además tengo 18 años de experiencia realizando reparaciones en mi propio taller que me permitieron subsistir hasta este momento que me he jubilado.


Resumiendo: 

Si tu has tenido alguna mala experiencia, no coloques a todos los técnicos en la misma bolsa. Creo que los técnicos electrónicos merecemos un poco mas de respeto y sobre todo si no han sido clientes nuestros.




Salu2.-


----------



## Axel31

Axel31 dijo:


> No me toméis a mal, por favor. Seguro que muchos reparáis de maravilla casi cualquier cosa, y ahí están, funcionando de maravilla.





Axel31 dijo:


> No era mi intención poner en duda la capacidad de análisis y reparación de nadie. El primer novato aquí, soy yo.


Por supuesto, pido disculpas de nuevo. No iba con mala intención. No soy nadie para juzgar vuestro talento. El miedo es muy c****n


----------



## J2C

Pues controla la incontinencia digital.

En mi país al hablar sin experiencia y/o conocimientos le decimos: "hablar por boca de ganso" y te lo digo con todo respeto.


Salu2.-


----------



## Axel31

Pues si, he hablado por boca de ganso. Es cierto. Sorry!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

No hace falta que te flageles.. 

Yo solamente trataba de abrir la mente de muchos, que por malas experiencias (muchas veces de otros) o por que han sido "adiestrados" desde jóvenes, rechazan lo "viejo" o reparado que era signo de una época en que no había nada y tenías que usar los pantalones heredados de tu hermano mayor. 
Por eso, supongo, aquí no funcionaban las tiendas de segunda mano, en las que encontrabas auténticas joyas.
Pero ahora están de moda las ventas de segunda mano.


----------



## Axel31

Entre lo que me pasó, y que siempre he visto que todos los que conocía, compraban todo nuevo, pues yo actuaba igual. La de horas extra que habré hecho, y la de cosas que no hice, para poder comprarme el pc. No me arrepiento.
En fin, lo dicho: ha sido sin querer.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo

Volviendo al tema... quizás no diste con el técnico adecuado, o quizás el hombre cometió un error. O quizás falló otra cosa distinta de lo que él había reparado. Puede suceder. Lo que es posible reparar queda operativo cien por ciento. Adhiero a lo que dice el amigo @Pinchavalvulas. Es muy satisfactorio saber que has reparado o hecho reparar algo y que en vez de sumar a la tonelada de chatarra electrónica estás poniendo nuevamente en valor una herramienta que puedes seguir utilizando. Así como es muy lindo sacar algo del estante de una compraventa que dice: "NO FUNCIONA" y por el trabajo de tus manos tenerlo nuevamente andando.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## tiovik

Axel31 dijo:


> Desde que la fuente de un pc que tuve se rompió, me la reparó un servicio técnico que me dijeron que era buenísimo, a los dos meses volvió a fallar y esa vez me rompió todo el pc (y era de potencia suficiente), no me fio de una fuente reparada.
> No me toméis a mal, por favor. Seguro que muchos reparáis de maravilla casi cualquier cosa, y ahí están, funcionando de maravilla.
> Por supuesto, no tengo tu experiencia ni sé las cosas que me has contado. Es bueno saberlo.
> Yo actúo por miedo a que me vuelva a ocurrir, era un pc caro. Que se me puede romper mi fuente, por supuesto.
> No era mi intención poner en duda la capacidad de análisis y reparación de nadie. El primer novato aquí, soy yo.


Personalmente opino que hay tecnicos y "tecnicos". Como ingeniero en electrónica he reparado miles de veces artículos tanto de electronica industrial como de consumo. Y muchas veces la reparación incluyo reparar la catástrofe que algun "tecnico" había provocado.
Hay personas que por una razón u otra piensan que con un curso de 6 meses los califica para reparar cualquier cosa, es un grave error creer en eso.
Formar un técnico requiere al menos 6 años donde recibe el entrenamiento teorico y practico como para operar casi cualquier herramienta manual. Simultáneamente recibe la base teórica de su especialidad como para entender los fundamentos del funcionamiento de su especialidad.
Obvio que esto no es rapido ni facil y se requieren una serie de "condiciones objetivas" que hagan que nuestro estudiante futuro técnico se desarrolle de la mejor manera posible.
En ese contexto te encontras con personas que solo se limitan a "cambiar piezas" sin probar ni verificar el correcto funcionamiento del aparato en cuestion y tecnicos que una vez localizada la falla revisa que nada nuevo surja y que las especificaciones se cumplan. Basicamente esto ultimo es la diferencia entre una reparación chapucera y una correcta.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

tiovik dijo:


> En ese contexto te encontras con personas que solo se limitan a "cambiar piezas" sin probar ni verificar el correcto funcionamiento del aparato en cuestion y tecnicos que una vez localizada la falla revisa que nada nuevo surja y que las especificaciones se cumplan. Basicamente esto ultimo es la diferencia entre una reparación chapucera y una correcta.


Claro, de ahí la coletilla con que "adornan" muchos técnicos la descripción de la avería y reparación en la nota o factura.. ".. Observación y ajustes de servicio pertinentes".
Algunos los llevan a cabo y otros se conforman con comprobar que funciona media hora.

Salvo raras escepciones, todo lo que reparo queda en prueba una semana o mínimo dos días si corre mucha prisa.


----------



## Axel31

En esto también influye la suerte. Yo tuve mala suerte. Para mi ordenador, hace dos años, pedí consejo sobre una fuente que no diera problemas y fuera de calidad. Me aconsejaron una corsair hx750i. La compré y funciona de maravilla. Otros me han dicho que no, que se rompen muchas de esos modelos. Pues qué quieres que te diga, espero que me salga buena.


----------



## raude

Buenas,soy nuevo en esta pagina*.
L*e*s* agradecería cualquier ayuda de ser posible*.
L*es expongo mi situación*, *tengo una fuente de PC *C*oolermaster G750M certificada 80+ bronce,*-*la cual ya me tiene al borde de la locura*, *hace unos d*í*as me regalaron esta fuente,*-*yo muy emocionado procedo a instalarla en mi ordenador,*-*lo enciendo,*-*verifico sus voltajes en el setup del bios los cuales eran perfectos,*-*ya cuando inicia Windows tambi*é*n r*at*ifico con el programa Aida los valores de voltaje y todos perfectos,*-*me pongo realizar unos documentos del trabajo*.
D*e repente se apaga el ordenador, procedo a encender de nuevo y no acciona,*-*me fijo *QUE* la fuente le esta enviando corriente a la placa ya *QUE* el led de la placa esta encendido,*-*acciono nuevamente para encender y nada,*-*procedo a desconectar el cable de la fuente a la corriente y espero unos minutos,*-*conecto y vuelvo a intentar prender el ordenador,*-*el cual arranca con normalidad,*-*vuelvo a chequear *l*os voltajes *y* todo en orden, vuelvo a lo *QUE* estaba haciendo.  (Pasado una hora se apaga de nuevo mi ordenador...)retiro la fuente y instalo la *QUE* tenia anteriormente y esta *t*rabaja con normalidad sin interrupción.
Procedo a comprobar los voltajes  de los cables y despu*é*s inspeccionar *v*isualmente por dentro la fuente,*-*me percato *QUE* todo esta normal estable.
Pruebo la fuente en otros 2 ordenadores diferentes y hace lo mismo se apaga a la hora de estar encendida. La lleve a un taller la comprobaron delante d*E* mi con carga y el técnico me dijo *QUE* estab*A* al 100 (le comen*T*te lo *QUE* hacia y no me supo responder)*.
P*uent*i*e el verde con el negro y la deje trabajando *s*ola la fuente conectada a 2 fanes de poco consumo 0. algo d*E* amperes y se apaga a la hora y un poco d*E* estar encendida,*-*se me olvidaba*,-*otra prueba *QUE* realice a la hora de estar encendida con dichos fanes la desconecte por el interruptor y al accionarlo d*E* nuevo la fuente no encendi*ó*, tuve *QUE* dejarla reposar de nuevo...
GRACIAS A TODOS Y SALUDOS CORDIALES


----------



## Axel31

Entiendo que es nueva. Pues haz rma, y que te manden otra. No la abras.


----------



## raude

Axel31 dijo:


> Entiendo que es nueva. Pues haz rma, y que te manden otra. No la abras.


No...es de uso y si fuera nueva, no tendria garant*í*a ya *QUE* soy de Cuba*-*(cubano) y todo Se compra en el mercado informal y si a *¿¿* co *?? *te dan una semana d garant*í*a,*-*un saludo*.*


----------



## Axel31

Prueba sin conectarle ninguna carga. ¿Qué pc tienes?, es para determinar el consumo. De todas formas, dices que siempre se apaga cuando lleva una hora encendida, ya sea montada en un pc, o alimentando dos ventiladores, cuyo consumo es mínimo.


----------



## raude

Axel31 dijo:


> Prueba sin conectarle ninguna carga.


Hace lo Mismo,ya probe


----------



## Axel31

Prueba con una carga que demande más potencia, para ver si se apaga antes. ¿funciona el ventilador? ¿se calienta mucho?. Quizás algún transistor del circuito que genera la señal pwm, o el propio integrado que la genera, se calienta y entra en protección. También algún sensor estropeado.


----------



## raude

Axel31 dijo:


> Prueba con una carga que demande más potencia, para ver si se apaga antes. ¿funciona el ventilador? ¿se calienta mucho?. Quizás algún transistor del circuito que genera la señal pwm, o el propio integrado que la genera, se calienta y entra en protección. También algúnsensor estropeado


*E*so pienso,*-*debe tener algo,*-*los tecnicos a*quí* solo *qu*ieren reparar cosas f*á*ciles y ganar mas dinero as*í*. Y por eso no est*á*n para darle soluci*ó*n a mi problema......lo mejor para mi seria tener el es*QU*ematico de esa fuente para as*í* ir descartando


Axel31 dijo:


> Prueba con una carga que demande más potencia, para ver si se apaga antes. ¿funciona el ventilador? ¿se calienta mucho?. Quizás algún transistor del circuito que genera la señal pwm, o el propio integrado que la genera, se calienta y entra en protección. También algún sensor estropeado.


La fuente *t*ra*b*a*j*a de lo más fresca


----------



## Axel31

Con carga o sin carga, siempre a la hora de uso se apaga... ¿sabes si tuvo alguna  reparación anterior?. ¿Has comprobado los condensadores?, que no haya alguno o algunos hinchados. ¿Tiene suciedad?. El polvo se vuelve conductor, cuando se acumula, y puede provocar averías


----------



## capitanp

Con una inspección ocular buscaría soldaduras flojas


----------



## mcrven

Reparar un problema de este tipo va a requerir tiempo, paciencia, instrumentos y conocimientos. No es algo que se pueda hacer a distancia y el amigo @raude, parece carecer de varios de los requerimientos indicados.
Por tanto, inducirlo a meter mano en una fuente ATX sería algo arriesgado, sabiendo de la complejidad de la circuitería y los riesgos que se pueden presentar al manipular uno de estos equipos.


----------



## Axel31

Bueno, el pide consejo y orientación, para dar con la avería. Por lo tanto, me ha parecido que si tenía la habilidad de, al menos, desmontar la tapa, mirar los condensadores y limpiar la fuente


----------



## mcrven

No he visto donde mencione haber abierto la tapa. Solo menciona haber verificado los voltajes según muestra la BIOS de la máquina y utilizando la aplicación AIDA. Por otro lado, menciona haberla llevado a un técnico y sabemos que a los técnicos... esas fallas intermitentes o aleatorias no nos agradan (Me incluyo).


----------



## Axel31

Bueno, pedía ayuda, pues he pensado que, al menos, era capaz de eso


Axel31 dijo:


> Por lo tanto, me ha parecido que si tenía la habilidad de, al menos, desmontar la tapa, mirar los condensadores y limpiar la fuente


Lo que digo es eso, que me ha parecido a mi. No que el haya abierto la tapa


----------



## Fogonazo

raude dijo:


> Buenas,soy nuevo en esta pagina*.
> L*e*s* agradecería cualquier ayuda de ser posible*.
> L*es expongo mi situación*, *tengo una fuente de PC *C*oolermaster G750M certificada 80+ bronce,*-*la cual ya me tiene al borde de la locura*, *hace unos d*í*as me regalaron esta fuente,*-*yo muy emocionado procedo a instalarla en mi ordenador,*-*lo enciendo,*-*verifico sus voltajes en el setup del bios los cuales eran perfectos,*-*ya cuando inicia Windows tambi*é*n r*at*ifico con el programa Aida los valores de voltaje y todos perfectos,*-*me pongo realizar unos documentos del trabajo*.
> D*e repente se apaga el ordenador, procedo a encender de nuevo y no acciona,*-*me fijo *QUE* la fuente le esta enviando corriente a la placa ya *QUE* el led de la placa esta encendido,*-*acciono nuevamente para encender y nada,*-*procedo a desconectar el cable de la fuente a la corriente y espero unos minutos,*-*conecto y vuelvo a intentar prender el ordenador,*-*el cual arranca con normalidad,*-*vuelvo a chequear *l*os voltajes *y* todo en orden, vuelvo a lo *QUE* estaba haciendo.  (Pasado una hora se apaga de nuevo mi ordenador...)retiro la fuente y instalo la *QUE* tenia anteriormente y esta *t*rabaja con normalidad sin interrupción.
> Procedo a comprobar los voltajes  de los cables y despu*é*s inspeccionar *v*isualmente por dentro la fuente,*-*me percato *QUE* todo esta normal estable.
> Pruebo la fuente en otros 2 ordenadores diferentes y hace lo mismo se apaga a la hora de estar encendida. La lleve a un taller la comprobaron delante d*E* mi con carga y el técnico me dijo *QUE* estab*A* al 100 (le comen*T*te lo *QUE* hacia y no me supo responder)*.
> P*uent*i*e el verde con el negro y la deje trabajando *s*ola la fuente conectada a 2 fanes de poco consumo 0. algo d*E* amperes y se apaga a la hora y un poco d*E* estar encendida,*-*se me olvidaba*,-*otra prueba *QUE* realice a la hora de estar encendida con dichos fanes la desconecte por el interruptor y al accionarlo d*E* nuevo la fuente no encendi*ó*, tuve *QUE* dejarla reposar de nuevo...
> GRACIAS A TODOS Y SALUDOS CORDIALES


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación*,*, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. * No nos gusta la escritura "En Bloque"*


----------



## raude

Axel31 dijo:


> Prueba con una carga que demande más potencia, para ver si se apaga antes. ¿funciona el ventilador? ¿se calienta mucho?. Quizás algún transistor del circuito que genera la señal pwm, o el propio integrado que la genera, se calienta y entra en protección. También algún sensor estropeado.


La fuente trajabaja de lo más fresca.


capitanp dijo:


> Con una inspección ocular buscaría soldaduras flojass





Axel31 dijo:


> Con carga o sin carga, siempre a la hora de uso se apaga... ¿sabes si tuvo alguna  reparación anterior?. ¿Has comprobado los condensadores?, que no haya alguno o algunos hinchados. ¿Tiene suciedad?. El polvo se vuelve conductor, cuando se acumula, y puede provocar averías





Axel31 dijo:


> Bueno, pedía ayuda, pues he pensado que, al menos, era capaz de eso
> 
> Lo que digo es eso, que me ha parecido a mi. No que el haya abierto la tapa


Saludos. Hoy llev*é* la fuente a un taller de mi ciudad, el cual delante de mi le comprobaron los parámetros y buscaron tal avería, y no indica nada*,* todo al 100 *%* seg*ú*n ellos, pero no tienen el tiempo de estar una hora esperando a *que* se apague la fuente, ellos comprueban la fuente con otra fuente, de seguro se necesita otro tipo de instrumentos, no se*,* digo yo que no soy técnico y tiempo *que* no tienen *, *yo no qued*é* convencido,

*Último aviso !*

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación*,*, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. * No nos gusta la escritura "En Bloque"*


----------



## Axel31

Esa avería es, posiblemente, bastante complicada de reparar. Haz lo que te hemos comentado, a lo mejor hay una soldadura en mal estado, o un condensador un poco abombado, que pueda estar mal. Para esa fuente no vas a encontrar esquema y, desde aquí, poco más te puedo ayudar.
Si no tienes conocimientos sobre cómo funciona una fuente de ese tipo (conmutada), mejor no la desarmes.


----------



## LalitoRex

Hola, tengo una motherboard H61 (Gigabyte 3 Generacion)   y PSU del año 2013, hace unas semanas se quemo la placa, salió chispa ("Juegos Artificiales"), cuando me percaté lo desconecté al instante. La placa no tiene solución, pero me quedó la duda en la fuente, probé los voltajes en el conector de 24 pines de la PSU.
 Negro-Naranja: 3.51V, 
Negro-Rojo: 5.48V,
 Negro-Amarillo: 12.14V.
 Probé la fuente en otra compu y se levantó (funcionó). ¿Creen que ocurra algun problema? o ya debo descartar la fuente.


----------



## sergiot

Tu instrumento de medición tiene mucho error o los 5V están muy mal, para TTL ese valor es critico.


----------



## Agustinw

Si la fuente arranca y entrega los voltajes correctos no habrá problema, de todos modos cuando le coloques carga vuelve a medir los voltajes


----------



## unmonje

LalitoRex dijo:


> Hola, tengo una motherboard H61 (Gigabyte 3 Generacion)   y PSU del año 2013, hace unas semanas se quemo la placa, salió chispa ("Juegos Artificiales"), cuando me percaté lo desconecté al instante. La placa no tiene solución, pero me quedó la duda en la fuente, probé los voltajes en el conector de 24 pines de la PSU.
> Negro-Naranja: 3.51V,
> Negro-Rojo: 5.48V,
> Negro-Amarillo: 12.14V.
> Probé la fuente en otra compu y se levantó (funcionó). ¿Creen que ocurra algun problema? o ya debo descartar la fuente.


Los 3,3 deben ser exactos y los 5 voltios también (4,8 es mas seguro) Es probable que la fuente no sea de buena calidad o tu tester tenga las bateria bajas.


----------



## capitanp

Si el instrumento mide bien, esos valores estan altos

Igual la quemazon del tomacorrientes no se puede pasar por alto


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tester con baterías bajas mide de más , a cambiar la batería !


----------



## Kawacuba

raude dijo:


> la desconecte por el interruptor y al accionarlo d*E* nuevo la fuente no encendi*ó*, tuve *QUE* dejarla reposar de nuevo


Hola, esto a mí me da que tienes una soldadura en mal estado, y te falla por calentamiento, o como dijeron antes, ic protegiéndose por alguna razón.
No me dedico a reparar, pero pudiera echarte una mano. Soy de la capital, del cerro específicamente. Si te interesa manda pv. Saludos


----------



## Guillotina

Estimados, necesito ayuda si alguno tiene la fuente del asunto es una 80PLUS Bronze con Q707 y Q708 volados. No tengo idea de que transistor poner y quisiera ver si puedo evitar tener que levantar el circuito en ese sector. Es la lleva de paso que da la alimentación al CM6800 que es oscilador PFC y fuente de potencia. (integrado combo). Si alguno tiene la la fuente a mano podría decirme que transistores van?


----------



## tiovik

LalitoRex dijo:


> Hola, tengo una motherboard H61 (Gigabyte 3 Generacion)   y PSU del año 2013, hace unas semanas se quemo la placa, salió chispa ("Juegos Artificiales"), cuando me percaté lo desconecté al instante. La placa no tiene solución, pero me quedó la duda en la fuente, probé los voltajes en el conector de 24 pines de la PSU.
> Negro-Naranja: 3.51V,
> Negro-Rojo: 5.48V,
> Negro-Amarillo: 12.14V.
> Probé la fuente en otra compu y se levantó (funcionó). ¿Creen que ocurra algun problema? o ya debo descartar la fuente.


La cosa es así, una fuente en condiciones tiene (dentro de todo el rango de carga) los siguientes valores:

Línea 5 VCC +/- 5%
Línea 12 VCC +/- 10%
Línea 5 VCC (VSB) +/- 10%
Línea 3,3 VCC +/- 5%
Línea -5 VCC +/- 10%
Línea 12 VCC +/- 10%

Fuera de estos límites la fuente esta FUNCIONANDO MAL y puede romper todo. *WARNING*


----------



## Axel31

Guillotina dijo:


> Estimados, necesito ayuda si alguno tiene la fuente del asunto es una 80PLUS Bronze con Q707 y Q708 volados. No tengo idea de que transistor poner y quisiera ver si puedo evitar tener que levantar el circuito en ese sector. Es la lleva de paso que da la alimentación al CM6800 que es oscilador PFC y fuente de potencia. (integrado combo). Si alguno tiene la la fuente a mano podría decirme que transistores van?


Pon marca y modelo


----------



## enaranjo70

Hola amigos, tengo una fuente modelo lc-8360btx, que no funciona, le hice una limpieza general, comprobé los diodos, el MOSFET, los transistores de potencia y todo parece en orden ahora cuando la conecto se calienta la resistencia 23 hasta hechar humo y en el power on el cable verde con respecto a masa me mide más de 6 volt, he buscado el diagrama de esta fuente y no lo he encontrado, por favor alguien me podría decir que debo hacer, gracias de antemano


----------



## sergiot

Buscá diagramas con los mismos chips, no suele encontrarse el diagrama exacto en esas fuentes.


----------



## mcrven

sergiot dijo:


> Buscá diagramas con los mismos chips, no suele encontrarse el diagrama exacto en esas fuentes.



Y... Si no tienes experiencia... llevala a un técnico esperimentado. Las fuentes SMPS no son juguetes y son bien complicadas.


----------



## djfd67

Lo que nesecito saber cual es el nombre del IC2 de la fuente huntkey hk560-18lp que se exploto y no se cual reemplazo buscar


----------



## Alvaro Canelo

djfd67 dijo:


> Lo que nesecito saber cual es el nombre del IC2 de la fuente huntkey hk560-18lp que se exploto y no se cual reemplazo buscar


El problema es que no todas las fuentes SMPS tienen planos  que están disponibles. Todas son similares entre si pero tambien tienen diferencias. A lo mejor no encuentras el plano por modelo de fuente sino por plaqueta, revisa que la plaqueta no tenga alguna marca alfanumérica que pueda llegar a orientarte para buscar un plano.
Si esto no te brinda ningún resultado, y no tienes a mano otra fuente similar para comparar... no tienes muchas alternativas.
Por otro lado si lo que explotó es un integrado de los que realizan las funciones de oscilador o de comparador, tendrás que revisar TODO el circuito con cuidado o el reemplazo que pongas volará también.
En resumen: fíjate si vale la pena intentar una reparación. Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

djfd67 dijo:


> Lo que nesecito saber cual es el nombre del IC2 de la fuente huntkey hk560-18lp que se exploto y no se cual reemplazo buscar


A veces subiendo unas fotos de la placa ayuda a reconocerla... o incluso se pueden buscar por imagen en Google.


----------



## Alexis0159

Hola gente ¿Una fuente de PC se puede estropear con una minima subida de tensión? Antes de ayer tuve subidas y bajadas de tensión por mi zona y vi como bajaban y subian las luces, en el patio de mi casa hay una lampara a resistencia y cuando se puso muy blanca la fuente se apagó y no volvió a encender, sólo hay tensión de 5v del primer transformador pequeño, sospecho que pueden haber sido los transistores que se hayan estropeado que son los c4106 (2SC4106).

Leyendo su datasheet me dice que dicho transistor soporta unos 500v de colector a base y de colector a emisor soporta unos 400v.


----------



## tiovik

Alexis0159 dijo:


> Hola gente ¿Una fuente de PC se puede estropear con una minima subida de tensión? Antes de ayer tuve subidas y bajadas de tensión por mi zona y vi como bajaban y subian las luces, en el patio de mi casa hay una lampara a resistencia y cuando se puso muy blanca la fuente se apagó y no volvió a encender, sólo hay tensión de 5v del primer transformador pequeño, sospecho que pueden haber sido los transistores que se hayan estropeado que son los c4106 (2SC4106).
> 
> Leyendo su datasheet me dice que dicho transistor soporta unos 500v de colector a base y de colector a emisor soporta unos 400v.


Respuesta corta: SI...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Alexis0159 dijo:


> Hola gente ¿Una fuente de PC se puede estropear con una minima subida de tensión? Antes de ayer tuve subidas y bajadas de tensión por mi zona y vi como bajaban y subian las luces, en el patio de mi casa hay una lampara a resistencia y cuando se puso muy blanca...........


Si se puso muy blanca la lámpara no fue tan mínima la subida. 
Las fuentes tienen un mínmo y un máximo de tensión de funcionaiento. En la etiqueta debe estar reseñado.
Si  no recuerdo mal las que he visto tenían un margen de 90V a 250V o algo así.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Alexis0159 dijo:


> sospecho que pueden haber sido los transistores que se hayan estropeado que son los c4106 (2SC4106).
> 
> Leyendo su datasheet me dice que dicho transistor soporta unos 500v de colector a base y de colector a emisor soporta unos 400v.



Podés usar los 13007 (MJE13007)


----------



## Alexis0159

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Si se puso muy blanca la lámpara no fue tan mínima la subida.
> Las fuentes tienen un mínmo y un máximo de tensión de funcionaiento. En la etiqueta debe estar reseñado.
> Si  no recuerdo mal las que he visto tenían un margen de 90V a 250V o algo así.


Sip, la fuente aguanta un máximo de 250v parece como muchas, la tensón debió haber subido por arriba de los 270v , también es una fuente de no muy buena calidad que digamos. Es una que había reformado y nunca fallo luego de la reforma.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés usar los 13007 (MJE13007)


Planeo usar de esos que tengo 2, confío que la fuente debería arrancar luego de reemplazarlos.
Ah, esta es la etiqueta Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Revisa todas las resistencias y diodos relacionados con esos dos transistores , creo hay resistencias de 22 , de 220 y 2k2 ...


----------



## mcrven

Alexis0159 dijo:


> Sip, la fuente aguanta un máximo de 250v parece como muchas, la tensón debió haber subido por arriba de los 270v , también es una fuente de no muy buena calidad que digamos. Es una que había reformado y nunca fallo luego de la reforma.
> 
> Planeo usar de esos que tengo 2, confío que la fuente debería arrancar luego de reemplazarlos.
> Ah, esta es la etiqueta Pinchavalvulas.



Antes de poner a trabajar la inventiva asegurese de hacer una revisión básica. Verifique el estado del fusible, varistor, puente rectificador y condensadores electrolíticos de la parte caliente. Si estiviesen en buen estado, conecte la fuente a la red mediante una lámpara incandescente en serie y verifique que esta, no quede encendida luego de encender la fuente. Luego de encendida podrá medir la tensión sobre los bornes de los condensadores primarios ( ~ 330VDC ) y, si esto está conforme y la fuente no arranca, ocupese de vericar los Transistores de Conmutación y resistencias asociadas.
Estimo que la fuente primaria está bien, según lo que usted indica, pues tiene presencia de los +5V de la fuente STAND-BY, pero no siempres es así, la fuente STAND-BY puede funcionar de forma independiente o no, según la topología del diseño de su fuente.

Las etiquetas, marcas y modelos de las fuentes poco aportan a un técnico. Solo puede ser útil observar la similitud de la topología empleada en cada equipo en particular y, verificar la similitud contra un esquema muy similar, de los tantos que se encuentran publicados en la red.


----------



## Alexis0159

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Revisa todas las resistencias y diodos relacionados con esos dos transistores , creo hay resistencias de 22 , de 220 y 2k2 ...


Hola 2m he revisado los componentes de ahí y parece que están en buen estado, coloque los transistores 13007 que tenía de repuesto de forma provisoria y antes de conectar a 220 y que explote todo, probe con un transformador con salida de unos 30v AC con una lamparita de unos 5w 12v con un trozo de resistencia de estufa (método que empecé a emplear para probar fuentes antes de conectarlas a 220V) y la lamparita quedaba encendida un poco , cuando cortocircuité la lámpara noté que calentaba el NTC. No se que otra cosa se pudo haber quemado, el transistor de los 5V usb está en buen estado ya que sino no tendría los 5V a la salida.


mcrven dijo:


> Antes de poner a trabajar la inventiva asegurese de hacer una revisión básica. Verifique el estado del fusible, varistor, puente rectificador y condensadores electrolíticos de la parte caliente. Si estiviesen en buen estado, conecte la fuente a la red mediante una lámpara incandescente en serie y verifique que esta, no quede encendida luego de encender la fuente. Luego de encendida podrá medir la tensión sobre los bornes de los condensadores primarios ( ~ 330VDC ) y, si esto está conforme y la fuente no arranca, ocupese de vericar los Transistores de Conmutación y resistencias asociadas.
> Estimo que la fuente primaria está bien, según lo que usted indica, pues tiene presencia de los +5V de la fuente STAND-BY, pero no siempres es así, la fuente STAND-BY puede funcionar de forma independiente o no, según la topología del diseño de su fuente.
> 
> Las etiquetas, marcas y modelos de las fuentes poco aportan a un técnico. Solo puede ser útil observar la similitud de la topología empleada en cada equipo en particular y, verificar la similitud contra un esquema muy similar, de los tantos que se encuentran publicados en la red.


Hola mcrven de hecho revisé bien la parte caliente y todo ok el fusible está bien como se ve en la foto, probé otro método que expliqué arriba para no conectarla directamente a 220 ya que por ahora no poseo dicha lámpara en serie y parece que no sólo son los transistores que se quemaron. 
Los 5v de STAND-BY están presentes. Ya sino tiene ninguna falla en la parte primaria más alla de los transistores switching, tocará verificar la parte fría. No creo que la subida de tensión haya estropeado algún componente de la parte fría ya que tengo entendido que el PWM ajusta automáticamente la tensión de salida para mantenerla estable.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sin los transistores , probaste conectarla a línea , lámpara en serie y verificar puente de díodos , capacitor de filtro (y a que tensión llega de carga ?)


----------



## Alexis0159

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sin los transistores , probaste conectarla a línea , lámpara en serie y verificar puente de díodos , capacitor de filtro (y a que tensión llega de carga ?)


No no, sin los transistores sólo están presentes los 5v de STAND-BY, todo lo que es puente de diodos y capacitores de filtro están OK.


----------



## DOSMETROS

A que tensión llega el capacitor de filtro ?


----------



## Alexis0159

Bueno despues de días buscando fallas resulta que a la fuente se le quemó un diodo en la etapa secundaria, este se puso en corto, se ve que sobrepaso el umbral de su tensión, el diodo en cuestión es un S20C40C, según su datasheet soporta unos 60V 20A máx y por ende quemó uno de los transistores conmutadores. Lo que hice fue alimentar la fuente con unos 30VAC con dos lamparitas en serie de 12V 5W estas se quedaban encendidas apenas cuando arrancaba la fuente mediante el stand-by, primero pensé que el segundo transformador se había quemado pero no, medí continuidad en la salida de la fuente y me marcaba que estaba en corto.
Desoldé el diodo rectificador de los +12v y estaba en corto cuando lo medí, lo reemplacé por uno similar luego conecté la fuente con un transformador de aislación y me sorprendí que la haya podido arrancar  la verdad es la primera vez que reparo una fuente de PC, increíble!

Luego procedí conectarla a linea 220v y arrancó sin problemas probando unas lamparitas a la salida, gracias a 2M por recomendarme usar los transistores 13007 me fueron de mucha ayuda, y gracias a los que respondieron el tema me sirvió de mucho.
Ahora la fuente quedó con cabos sueltos, a la salida tengo unos 12,65V y cuando conecto una lampara de 50W se apaga pero es porque le quité la resistencia de 15k que puse entre el pin 16 del TL494 y masa para que aguante mas corriente y no se apague  y quiero colocarle otra para no quemar los transistores, en cuanto a los 12,65V es porque se le desoldo la resistencia que habia puesto al pin 1 del TL494 entre los +12v por lo que estoy seguro de que las tensiones quedaron ok. Sólo resta colocar el disipador y armar todo como estaba .


----------



## juan-ignacio-26@hotm

*T*engo una fuente *T*ohritsu *T*sushin *K*ogyo (*H*itachi) para pc modelo w-psx125d co*n* un problema un poco extraño.

*A*l conectarla a la pc, la pc trabaja un rato*,* se escucha un estallido como de cortocircuito y se dispara la protección externa (cabe indicar que la fuente tiene 3 fusibles de 5 *A*mperes y nunca se han reventado)*,* la temperatura en la fuente es elevada*, *se resetea la protección*,* se enfria la fuente y comienza a trabajar nuevamente como si nada durante un rato*, *al realizar pruebas en el banco el estatus es el siguiente *: *al conectar la fuente sale bien el voltaje de 5 *V* st*and*by*,* voltaje perfecto..... realizando un puente entre gnd y ps on la fuente arranca dando los voltajes exactos, en los voltajes negativos da -10,13 *V*olts de -12 y -4.11 de -5 *V*olts pero se mantienen ahí......

*P*ensar*í*a que si le meto carga, se disparar*í*a como en la pc, pero no he hecho esa prueba*, *el problema es que el *M*osfet de oscilación de la fuente apenas comienza a trabajar empieza a elevar la temperatura la cual llega a 90 grados *C* sin carga*,* ya revis*é* el *M*osfet, capacitores, diodos, etc*.,* todo ok....

*N*ecesito de sus conocimientos para ver que podr*í*a ser... dato interesante, la fuente se conecta a 120 *V*ac y *en* el cap*acitor* de rectificado tengo 394 *V*olts, y me parece que no es una fuente multiplicadora.....

*S*aludos y gracias*.*


----------



## DJ T3

juan-ignacio-26@hotm dijo:


> en los voltajes negativos da -10,13 voltios de -12 y -4.11 de -5voltios pero se mantienen ahí......


Al no tener carga y no regular sobre los negativos, estan bien.

Sube fotos de la placa de ambas caras.

Qué transistores tiene en la fuente? Y qué alimenta exactamente, porque es una fuente mmmuuuyyyy chica


----------



## mcrven

juan-ignacio-26@hotm dijo:


> dato interesante, la fuente se conecta a 120 vac y el cap de rectificado tengo 394voltios, y me parece que no es una fuente multiplicadora.....
> 
> 
> saludos y gracias



De aquí puedo intuir que tu experiencia con fuentes conmutadas (SMPS) es muy poca o casi nula.

De ser este el caso y necesitas la fuente para continuar utilizando tu PC, te sugiero comprar una fuente nueva, de potencia similar o superior y actives tu PC.

Si quieres practicar en reparaciones te sugiero te inicies con equipos de menor complejidad, pues una fuente SMPS no es simple, ni de entendimiento ni de complejidad y, por demás, requiere de equipamiento de herramientas e instrumentos de medición, de costos relativamente altos.


----------



## juan-ignacio-26@hotm

DJ T3 dijo:


> Al no tener carga y no regular sobre los negativos, estan bien.
> 
> Sube fotos de la placa de ambas caras.
> 
> Qué transistores tiene en la fuente? Y qué alimenta exactamente, porque es una fuente mmmuuuyyyy chica


Tiene un *M*osfet de 1000 *V*olts 12 *A*mperes para el transformador principal y un bjt para el tra*ns*fo*rmador* de stand by*.*

En el punto del *M*osfet se ve quemada la placa y los termal pads estaban tostados tanto del mosfet como el capacitor de la par que es de 1000 *V*olts*,* capacitancia baja*,* no recuerdo bien*,* el cual med*í* y est*á* ok.

Alimenta una cpu normal


mcrven dijo:


> De aquí puedo intuir que tu experiencia con fuentes conmutadas (SMPS) es muy poca o casi nula.
> 
> De ser este el caso y necesitas la fuente para continuar utilizando tu PC, te sugiero comprar una fuente nueva, de potencia similar o superior y actives tu PC.
> 
> Si quieres practicar en reparaciones te sugiero te inicies con equipos de menor complejidad, pues una fuente SMPS no es simple, ni de entendimiento ni de complejidad y, por demás, requiere de equipamiento de herramientas e instrumentos de medición, de costos relativamente altos.


Gracias por su respuesta.

He reparado varias switching, variadores de frecuencia, fuentes multiplicaadoras*,* etc

Solo que nunca he tenido contacto con las fuentes de pc por lo que hago las consultas correspondientes y si se que las fuentes de pc tienen su complejidad.

Si tienes alguna sugerencia se lo agradezco.


----------



## sergiot

Revisá y/o cambia el electrolitico de entrada, cuando el riple es mayor a lo normal, los transistores de conmutación trabajan mal o se queman muy facil.


----------



## mcrven

Bien...
Puedo notar que trae un solo Condensador del lado caliente y en imágenes relacionadas no se ve conmutador de tensiones 120/220V. Entonces cabe preguntar por qué medio se ajusta a la tensión de entrada. Podría ser un conmutador de nivel o un sistema PFC, o ambos.
La única forma de determinar esto es levantando el diagrama, por lo menos de la parte caliente. No he visto en la red diagramas que se ajusten a esa topología y, de la misma fuente... olvídalo.
El estallido pude deberse a una arco, una chispa que salta desde algún punto al chassis (masa, GND), que puede ser externa o interna dentro de algún componente - sospechosos: condensadores de alto voltaje, aislantes de transistores y diodos, pistas cortadas o muy cercanas a puntos de alto voltaje, etc. - Prueba dejando la PC encendida, en ambiente sin luz - completamente a oscuras y tapados los led de señalización - poniendo atención al estallido y si se produce el arco a la vista. Incluso le pondría un cel grabando video.

Si tiene PFC, podría estar defectuoso. Igualmente, si controla con un selector de nivel.

La mejor respuesta se obtendría tomando lecturas bajo carga, y utilizando un osciloscopio; pero siempre se debería guiase con un diagrama y tener claro las formas de onda que se generan en cada etapa.


----------



## juan-ignacio-26@hotm

sergiot dijo:


> Revisá y/o cambia el electrolitico de entrada, cuando el riple es mayor a lo normal, los transistores de conmutación trabajan mal o se queman muy facil.


Gracias por su comentario, tengo un fluke osciloscopio y se ve estable.... revisando el cap fuera con un medidor lcr esta dentro de su tolerancia con el ESR ok 


Estoy pensando que el control de switching esta tocado...


----------



## mcrven

A ver si te puede servir para orientarte.


----------



## juan-ignacio-26@hotm

mcrven dijo:


> Bien...
> Puedo notar que trae un solo Condensador del lado caliente y en imágenes relacionadas no se ve conmutador de tensiones 120/220V. Entonces cabe preguntar por qué medio se ajusta a la tensión de entrada. Podría ser un conmutador de nivel o un sistema PFC, o ambos.
> La única forma de determinar esto es levantando el diagrama, por lo menos de la parte caliente. No he visto en la red diagramas que se ajusten a esa topología y, de la misma fuente... olvídalo.
> El estallido pude deberse a una arco, una chispa que salta desde algún punto al chassis (masa, GND), que puede ser externa o interna dentro de algún componente - sospechosos: condensadores de alto voltaje, aislantes de transistores y diodos, pistas cortadas o muy cercanas a puntos de alto voltaje, etc. - Prueba dejando la PC encendida, en ambiente sin luz - completamente a oscuras y tapados los led de señalización - poniendo atención al estallido y si se produce el arco a la vista. Incluso le pondría un cel grabando video.
> 
> Si tiene PFC, podría estar defectuoso. Igualmente, si controla con un selector de nivel.
> 
> La mejor respuesta se obtendría tomando lecturas bajo carga, y utilizando un osciloscopio; pero siempre se debería guiase con un diagrama y tener claro las formas de onda que se generan en cada etapa.


Te agradezco, estoy a punto de sacar el diagrama de entrada para comprender que hay ahí. Y meterle carga a la fuente para ver como se comporta, ahorita la tengo desarmada pero voy a armarla porque ayer creo que vi un bajo voltaje en el VGS del mosfet de conmutación pero de eso que uno ve pero no lo asimila en el momento.... 

Ese es el unico punto caliente que hay no se nada quemado.... solo la pcb justo en el lugar del mosfet claramente hay una corriente elevada por ende temperatura 

apenas haga las pruebas les cuento y adjunto fotos con el osciloscopio


mcrven dijo:


> A ver si te puede servir para orientarte.


no me deja abirlo


mcrven dijo:


> Bien...
> Puedo notar que trae un solo Condensador del lado caliente y en imágenes relacionadas no se ve conmutador de tensiones 120/220V. Entonces cabe preguntar por qué medio se ajusta a la tensión de entrada. Podría ser un conmutador de nivel o un sistema PFC, o ambos.
> La única forma de determinar esto es levantando el diagrama, por lo menos de la parte caliente. No he visto en la red diagramas que se ajusten a esa topología y, de la misma fuente... olvídalo.
> El estallido pude deberse a una arco, una chispa que salta desde algún punto al chassis (masa, GND), que puede ser externa o interna dentro de algún componente - sospechosos: condensadores de alto voltaje, aislantes de transistores y diodos, pistas cortadas o muy cercanas a puntos de alto voltaje, etc. - Prueba dejando la PC encendida, en ambiente sin luz - completamente a oscuras y tapados los led de señalización - poniendo atención al estallido y si se produce el arco a la vista. Incluso le pondría un cel grabando video.
> 
> Si tiene PFC, podría estar defectuoso. Igualmente, si controla con un selector de nivel.
> 
> La mejor respuesta se obtendría tomando lecturas bajo carga, y utilizando un osciloscopio; pero siempre se debería guiase con un diagrama y tener claro las formas de onda que se generan en cada etapa.


Hola si es un PFC entrada 120 salida 394 voltios en el cap, estable y con bajo rizado. Claramente despues de eso ya viene el mosfet en discusión y el trafo de HF 

Mosfet caliente 90C, trafo como si nada (temperatura de 30 grados C)


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola
Dejadme decirles que esa fuente es igual a la de los *TV smart*  Convierte (eleva) 100/220Vca a 400Vcc. por lo que 394V esta perfecto.


juan-ignacio-26@hotm dijo:


> ya revise el mosfet, capacitores, diodos, etc todo ok....



Si nada de eso esta mal es muy provable que tu multimetro este mal.


juan-ignacio-26@hotm dijo:


> He reparado varias switching, variadores de frecuencia, fuentes multiplicaadoras etc



Y estas actitudes son la que NO tolero. SI sabes NO preguntas.

*posdata:* es la resistencia Isense suerte + que exitos


----------



## juan-ignacio-26@hotm

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Hola
> Dejadme decirles que esa fuente es igual a la de los *TV smart*  Convierte (eleva) 100/220Vca a 400Vcc. por lo que 394V esta perfecto.
> 
> 
> Si nada de eso esta mal es muy provable que tu multimetro este mal.
> 
> 
> Y estas actitudes son la que NO tolero. SI sabes NO preguntas.
> 
> *posdata:* es la resistencia Isense suerte + que exitos


Hola gracias por su aporte, revisaré la resistencia I sense pensaria que es lo que llamamos aca en mi pais shunt 

Lo de que he revisado algunos equipos era para que vieran que si he tocado algunos equipos electronicos 

saludos y gracias


----------



## emilio177

juan-ignacio-26@hotm dijo:


> en mi pais shunt


En mi pais tambien se llama shunt
Necesito hagas un diagrama..... al menos... con bloques.....   para entender como hace los pasos de conversion....
Y lo mas importante.... debes indicar.... el oscilador.. o controlador pwm
Si solo tu tienes esa informacion...... todos estamos disparando al aire.....


----------



## DJ T3

juan-ignacio-26@hotm dijo:


> Tiene un mosfet de 1000 voltios 12 amperios para el transformador principal y un bjt para el trafo de stand by





juan-ignacio-26@hotm dijo:


> Alimenta una cpu normal


Dios!!! Cuando se te pide especificaciones, quiere decir TODO, incluyendo principalmente marca y modelo.
Lo del mosfet lo veo hiper generico, y "cpu norma", NO existe.

Aparte la fuente le falta el voltaje de 3.3V, y los amperajes son bastantes bajos como para YO considerar una "CPU normal".


----------



## DOSMETROS

juan-ignacio-26@hotm dijo:


> el capacitor de la par que es de 1000 *V*olts*,* capacitancia baja*,* no recuerdo bien*,* el cual med*í* y est*á* ok.



Ese capacitor conviene cambiarlo directamente aunque mida bien, suelen tener fugas difíciles de medir !


----------



## mcrven

juan-ignacio-26@hotm dijo:


> no me deja abirlo
> 
> Hola si es un PFC entrada 120 salida 394 voltios en el cap, estable y con bajo rizado. Claramente despues de eso ya viene el mosfet en discusión y el trafo de HF
> 
> Mosfet caliente 90C, trafo como si nada (temperatura de 30 grados C)



Subí de nuevo el archivo, a ver si te abre ahora.

Me luce alto el voltaje de salida del PFC. Pero no puedo afirmar que lo sea, pero sí podría ser una causa de la alta temperatura en el Mos-Fet. Revisa la circuitería del PFC.
Otra causa podría encontrarse en la circuitería de salida: Diodos con fuga, condensadores con fuga o desvalorizados.
Si el mosfet es de encapsulado plástico, podría estar achicharrado y no conducir bien el calor al disipador, o tener el pad de mica perforado (podría ser la causa del estallido) y/o pasta térmica reseca. Según la imagen, se nota que la placa ha estado recibiendo calor durante mucho tiempo.
No sabría decir si la falta de potencia o componentes desvalorizados en el circuito de Gate, podría ser causa de falta de saturación del MOS-Fet y de la alta temperatura del mismo.
En fin, son muchas cosas que deben revisarse, una por una y, al final, quizás se deba hacer un análisis de ondas con el osciloscopio.


----------



## emilio177

Sigue malo.... no abre bien....  lo resubo(este si) por si alguien le pasa lo mismo


mcrven dijo:


> Me luce alto el voltaje de salida del PFC. Pero no puedo afirmar que lo sea, pero sí podría ser una causa de la alta temperatura en el Mos-Fet. Revisa la circuitería del PFC.


Parece ser con fuente doble.....
Un pre-regulador de este tipo...... y por eso ese alto voltaje 390V.....
Y despues un conversor tipo flyback
Pero eso debe aclararlo el "consultante".... el tiene la fuente..... yo aqui.... solo especulando
Debe indicar los osciladores y controladores pwm.... saba Dios.... que numero sean


----------



## mcrven

Ese esquema fue solo para ver si sirve de guía.
Mejor te indico un link que tiene muchos diagramas de Fuentes PC clasificados según topologías diversas. Verifica y selecciona el que más se asemeje a tu SMPS: conjunto de ICs, PFC, transistores de potencia etc.

AT and ATX PC computer supplies schematics


----------



## juan-ignacio-26@hotm

Hola, hasta ahorita voy a retomar el tema. 

Voy a armar la fuente como estaba... tomo datos de temperatura y voltajes con carga y con base en sus aportes voy a cambiar capacitores, resistencia shunt y otros....... ya no me queda de otra...... 

Lo unico que no tengo es el mosfet de 1000 voltios 12 amperios esperaria que no me este pasando un mal rato. 

Una prueba que realice fue ponerlo a conmutar con 5 voltios encender un led y de entrada una señal cuadrada con un generador de funciones...... Segun mediciones con el osciloscopio se mantiene conmutando a 40 Khz estables que fue lo que le metí de señal...


Les estare comentando.... gracias a todos


----------

